# Die besten "Fussvolk"-Sprüche - Teil 2



## Thomas (28. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## t-age (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,

bin auf die Idee gekommen, die witzigsten Sprüche, Kommentare oder Bemerkungen von Wanderern und Fussgängern zusammenzustellen...

Könnte ganz luschtich werden...

Ich fang mal an:

1. " A Radler auf da Zugspitzn, des glaub ma koa Mensch..."
(Bergsteiger letzten Sommer auf dem Zugspitzblatt)

2. "Des ist aber jetzt kein Radweg hier!"
(Spaziergänger auf meiner Lieblings-Holztreppe in Andechs)

3. "Zefix!"
(Nudist auf den Isartrails, der mir bei 30 Sachen vors Radl gelatscht ist, und den ich beinahe umgenietet hätte...)

4. "Da werd´s Dich überschlagen!"
(Spaziergänger gestern an ner verzwickten Stelle in Andechs, er hat leider Recht behalten...aua...)

In diesem Sinne, macht weiter!


Ciao elsuperdichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCHEIBE (28. Oktober 2010)

Zitat-"Dabei hab ich ne Klingel, nur warum soll ich die dann noch einsetzen?"

Meinst,ist gute Frage?Oder ist Klingel zum fummeln oder lutschen?


----------



## wortwitz (28. Oktober 2010)

"Da würd ich ned langfahren, ist ziemlich matschig!"
Das is ja der Grund, warum ich da langfahr


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Oktober 2010)

wieso fährst du auch durch matsch? Also steil, verblockt und gefährlich kann ich verstehen, aber matschig?


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Oktober 2010)

SCHEIBE schrieb:


> Zitat-"Dabei hab ich ne Klingel, nur warum soll ich die dann noch einsetzen?"
> 
> Meinst,ist gute Frage?Oder ist Klingel zum fummeln oder lutschen?


 
Wenn mich alle OFFENSICHTLICH gesehen haben und auch Platz machen brauch ich doch nicht mehr klingeln


----------



## andi55 (28. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> wieso fährst du auch durch matsch? Also steil, verblockt und gefährlich kann ich verstehen, aber matschig?




Also jede dritte Tour sollte man mindestens einmal bis zu den Naben versunken sein. Wie soll man die Dinger denn sonst schmieren


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Oktober 2010)

> Also jede dritte Tour sollte man mindestens einmal bis zu den Naben versunken sein.


Nicht wirklich


----------



## Cuberius (28. Oktober 2010)

andi55 schrieb:


> Also jede dritte Tour sollte man mindestens einmal bis zu den Naben versunken sein.



Muß ich auch nicht unbedingt haben...


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Oktober 2010)

Mir fällt noch einer ein: Als wir in Winterberg am Slopestyle rumfuhren und ich, oben bei den Drops auf freie Bahn wartend, aus meinem im Rucksack verstauten Camelbak trank, sagte ein zusehender Greis zu seiner Famile: "Schaut mal, der hat auch so einen aufblasbaren Rückenschützer!"


----------



## PhatBiker (28. Oktober 2010)

Der würd aber auch so bissel schützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (28. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> "Schaut mal, der hat auch so einen aufblasbaren Rückenschützer!"



Muhah, der war gut!   

Aber ein Kumpel von mir ist schonmal voll rücklings auf so nen Camelbak draufgestürzt, hat das Ding problemlos ausgehalten... 



Heute Früh aufm Weg zur Arbeit, drei rumstöckelnde Frauen blockieren den ganzen Radweg. Ich hatte schon den Weg rechts auf der Wiese vorbei ausgewählt, als 5m vorher die ganz linke (!) Dame mich doch mitbekommt und schon panisch mit einem "HUCH!" nach rechts flüchten wollte. Den Rest hab ich net mitbekommen, weil ich schon vorbei war...


----------



## andi55 (28. Oktober 2010)

andi55 schrieb:


> Also jede dritte Tour sollte man mindestens einmal bis zu den Naben versunken sein. Wie soll man die Dinger denn sonst schmieren



<- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







(für alle die "" nicht verstanden haben der lieber ein "" gesehen hätten.

Wir sind hier ja nicht im Tech Talk


----------



## stromer1 (28. Oktober 2010)

abo


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (29. Oktober 2010)

stromer1 schrieb:


> abo



Dito


----------



## anne waffel (29. Oktober 2010)

stromer1 schrieb:


> abo



Toll, dass ihr das kundtut. Aber etwas nervig. Ihr könnt ein Thema auch abonnieren, ohne dass ihr einen Beitrag verfasst, der wenig Sinn ergibt. Ist euch das bekannt? Thread aufrufen - Themenoptionen - Thema abonnieren - fertig. Bitte, danke, gern geschehen.

Mein bester Fußvolk-Spruch muss noch ausgesprochen werden - also kann ich leider auch nichts thematisch passenderes zu diesem thread beitragen.

Anne...sorry


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Oktober 2010)

kein beitrag aber :Frauen lesen auch Betriebsanleitungen, richtige Männer tuen sowas nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anne waffel (29. Oktober 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Frauen lesen auch Betriebsanleitungen, richtige Männer tuen sowas nie.



daher kann ich auch einen DVD-Recorder und das Telefon programmieren  Grüße in die alte Heimat  - und schon wieder kein echter Beitrag. Hast Du nicht eine schöne "Fußvolkanekdote" zu erzählen, Pädken?

Anne...leitung


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (29. Oktober 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Toll, dass ihr das kundtut. Aber etwas nervig. Ihr könnt ein Thema auch abonnieren, ohne dass ihr einen Beitrag verfasst, der wenig Sinn ergibt. Ist euch das bekannt? Thread aufrufen - Themenoptionen - Thema abonnieren - fertig. Bitte, danke, gern geschehen.
> 
> Mein bester Fußvolk-Spruch muss noch ausgesprochen werden - also kann ich leider auch nichts thematisch passenderes zu diesem thread beitragen.
> 
> Anne...sorry



Nichts zum Thema beitragen, dann noch darauf hinweisen, dass man einen DVD-Player und das Telefon programmieren kann und andere als nervig bezeichnen! Respekt, passt voll zum Thema   

Dann mal wieder eine Geschichte von mir zum Thema Fußvolk.

Wir waren mit der Gruppe unterwegs und wollten auf die andere Talseite. Wir wussten, dass es einen neuen Weg gibt, aber nicht wie der verläuft. Also fuhren wir den "alten" Weg, der allerdings bei einem Alternativbauern an seinem Hof vorbeiführt. Wir schön langsam daran vorbeigefahren, aber der Bauer hat uns trotzdem bemerkt und ist natürlich sofort herbeigestürmt und hat uns auf den Privatweg und das darauf fahren verboten hingewiesen. Wir haben dann angehalten ...

... uns nett entschuldigt, nachgefragt wo der neue Weg verläuft und uns den dann erklären lassen. Zum Schluss entwickelte sich ein nettes Gespräch und als einer aus unserer Gruppe noch nachfragte, ob er als Bauer auch einen gescheiten Most (eine Art Apfelwein) hat und ob der auch schmeckte, da war das Eis gebrochen. Der Bauer holte einen Krug Most und Gläser, wir stellten erst mal unsere Bikes ab und in der nächsten halben Stunde haben wir seine Geschichten angehört und noch einen Krug getrunken.

Da hat man mal wieder gemerkt: Wie man in den Wald hinein schreit, .... Ich war dann allerdings froh, als ich wieder daheim war


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Oktober 2010)

steht einer mit ner Stihl im Wald, beim um ihn rum mauteinbeiken sacht er: "es gib auch Radwege"  antwort " und EVI "

@anne: bitte, ... erklärbärin


----------



## 4mate (29. Oktober 2010)

EVI Harvesterschienen


----------



## Texel (29. Oktober 2010)

Leck mich fett, was sind den das für Reifen. 
Boah ey, was haste denn da für ne Pelle drauf. 
Kann man mit den Reifen übers Wasser fahren?
u.s.w.


LG
Christian


----------



## torquemada (30. Oktober 2010)

gestern, Wanderweg am Kanal (kombinierter Rad-Fussweg, Breite schwankt um 1,50 m bis 2,00 m plus minus)), ich radel gemütlich vor mich hin, da stosse ich auf zwei Hunde, in die gleiche Richtung laufend wie ich fahrend.

einen Jack Russel (mag die Viecher nicht, ist aber ne andere Geschichte)






und einen Bedlington Terrier (mußte ich ergoogeln, das Vieh sah aus wie ein Mini-Schaf)






der Bedlington ist einiges grösser als der Jack Russel, beide haben ein Geschirr um, und sind aneinander gekoppelt mit einer ca. 50 cm langen Leine. 

Auf den ersten Blick kein Frauchen oder Herrchen zu sehen (Weg vor mir abschüssig mit folgender Biegung)

Also vor mir das zick-zack laufende achtbeinige Hindernis, und wie erwähnt, ich radelte, hatte also Zeit und Musse.

Das Schaf blieb öfter abrupt stehen, worauf der Jack Russel meistens kurz den Boden küsste  (was ich sehr amüsant fand, wie schon gesagt, ich mag die Viecher nicht). Diese "Zwangspausen" zerrten wohl auch an den Nerven von dem Jack, da er wiederum an der Koppelleine zerrte, was wiederum das Schaf wenig störte, ein Bild zum schiessen, mein Lächeln wurde breiter.

Da keuchte von vorne die korpulente Besitzerin des Duos die Steigung hoch, immer wieder "komm" rufend, der Jack zerrte, das Schaf bockte, und ich fiel fast lachend von meinem Bock.

Irgendwie war der Dame das ganze wohl unangenehm; und sie meinte mir eine Erklärung aufdrücken zu müssen

"Der ist taub" mit dem Zeigefinger auf das Schaf zeigend, worauf dieses prompt den Kopf hob...keine Ahnung ob der Bewegung oder vielleicht doch der nicht kompletten Gehörlosigkeit...

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich bin bestimmt noch zwei Kilometer mit vor Lachen  tränenden Augen weitergefahren


----------



## Nforcer (30. Oktober 2010)

Weiss zwar nicht was daran sooo lustig sein soll, abgesehen davon ist es meiner Meinung nach unzumutbar die Hund zusammenzuleinen. Wer sich zwei Hunde anschafft sollte beide auch einzeln laufen lassen bzw. einzeln an die Leine nehmen.


----------



## Cuberius (30. Oktober 2010)

@torquemada:


----------



## torquemada (30. Oktober 2010)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Weiss zwar nicht was daran sooo lustig sein soll, abgesehen davon ist es meiner Meinung nach unzumutbar die Hund zusammenzuleinen. Wer sich zwei Hunde anschafft sollte beide auch einzeln laufen lassen bzw. einzeln an die Leine nehmen.



wenn das Schaf wirklich taub ist, ist es schon sinnvoll es an einen anderen zu ketten der auf Frauchen hört...nur sollte das Vieh ein bisserl mehr Pfotenkraft haben als so eine Jack Russel Fusshupe


----------



## scary.master (30. Oktober 2010)

muss grad an die eine szene bei dr. dolitle denken als er beim tierartz im wartezimmer sitzt und die eine zu ihm meinte ihr hund wäre taub worauf der hund zu ihm sagt "ich bin nicht taub, ich hab nur kein bock auf sie zu hören"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sik_at (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre seit 12 Jahren Mountainbike und hatte erst heute mein erstes negatives Fußvolk-Erlebnis. Sonst sind alle immer freundlich und ich bin es auch. Bin recht zügig einen breiten Waldweg runter (ca. 2m), vor mir, in etwa 60-70m Entfernung eine Gruppe Spaziergänger. Alle sehen mich schon von Weitem kommen und gehen auf die Seite, ich bremse ab und fahre langsam an ihnen vorbei. Habe gelächelt und laut danke gesagt, sie alle zurückgelächelt und gegrüßt.

Das ganze hat dann ein Rentner beobachtet, der alleine unterwegs war (wundert mich nicht, dass der alleine war), und hat seinen Nordic-Walking-Stock über den ganzen Weg gestreckt, sodass ich anhalten musste. Dann hat er mir beschimpft, dass das hier keine Rennstrecke wäre. Ich: "Man darf hier aber Radfahren." Er drauf: "Ja, aber RADFAHREN!" Keine Ahnung was er meinte, er wirkte recht verwirrt. Ist mein Ragley kein Rad?  Sein Hauptargument war dann: "Du hast ja gar keine Klingel, wie soll man dich denn hören?"

Jetzt hatte ich auch offiziell mein erstes "Hast-keine-Klingel-Erlebnis".


----------



## torquemada (31. Oktober 2010)

in solchen Fällen theatralisch vom Rad fallen, lautstark schreien und jammern das er Dich nicht mehr schlagen und stechen soll...


----------



## Heili (31. Oktober 2010)

> in solchen Fällen theatralisch vom Rad fallen, lautstark schreien und jammern das er Dich nicht mehr schlagen und stechen soll...


Oder nen Bunnyhop drüber


----------



## sik_at (31. Oktober 2010)

LOL! Habe immer noch seinen blöden Gesichtsausdruck im Kopf.


----------



## berdi (31. Oktober 2010)

das beste erlebnis wa ich bis jetzt hatte 
ein älteres paar läuft vor mir ich rufe ,die machen platz und bin die strecke paar mal gefahrn weil ich kilometer machen wollte beim 2.mal überholen fängt der man so komich an zu lachen ich hab mich fast kaputtgelacht und dann an ner brücke die man eig als rampe fahrn kann bin ich vor lachen voll auf die fresse geflogen und mit knapp 40 kmh gegen baum gerutscht aber ich musst trotzdem so lachen


----------



## Radgoll (31. Oktober 2010)

Zu mir sagte einer "Aber jetzt schnell vom Dach runter" xD


----------



## Onkel Manuel (31. Oktober 2010)

torquemada schrieb:


> in solchen Fällen theatralisch vom Rad fallen, lautstark schreien und jammern das er Dich nicht mehr schlagen und stechen soll...



Muhah, ich hatte gerade einen Lachflash! Erinnert mich voll an die eine Szene aus "Fight Club"...


----------



## Mixed_Metal (31. Oktober 2010)

Neulich an den Isartrails..

Ich und n Kumpel waren mit die slopestyler unterwegs und ham grad pause auf ner bank gemacht. zwei CC-rider in ihren hautengen latexanzügen fahren vorbei wir sagen servus sie grüßen zurück, während sie weiterfahren fragt der eine den andern: Was warn den des für Freaks, der andere: A weisst des san DOWNHILLER des san ganz wuide hund.
Ich bin noch 10 minuten später vor lachen aufm boden gelegen.


----------



## flyingscot (31. Oktober 2010)

Mixed_Metal schrieb:


> ...in ihren hautengen latexanzügen...





Sowas hab ich noch nie auf dem Rad gesehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (31. Oktober 2010)

Mein Rad-Pendlerweg zur Arbeit streift ein kleineres Ghetto mit vielen Mitbürgern mit Migrationshintergrund. 

Neulich auf dem Nachhauseweg in der Dunkelheit kommt mir ein Auto entgegen, hält an und lässt eine Person aussteigen, welche ich in der Dunkelheit und wegen der Autoscheinwerfer erstmal nicht sah. Sie läuft hinterm Auto rum und will die Strasse queren, die ich -ordnungsgemäss beleuchtet- entlangfahre. Im letzten Moment konnte ich grad noch bremsen und bekomme von der Person den Spruch "Alda, alda" laut ins Ohr


----------



## Voltage_FR (31. Oktober 2010)

Heut im Bikepark mit Schlepplift (!):
Kind zur Mutter (Spaziergänger): "Mit dem Lift fahr ich nicht!"

Wird auch leicht schwierig


----------



## Kettenglied (31. Oktober 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich noch nie auf dem Rad gesehen....




Jaja, an den Isartrails treiben sich haufenweise verkleidete Spinner herum wie man so hört.


----------



## damage0099 (1. November 2010)

Gestern auf ner super Trail-Abfahrt:
Ich fuhr vor, stand unten und filmte meinen Kumpel.
Klar: 2 Wanderer kamen. Er wartete brav, ließ sie vorbei, quatschte irgendwas mit ihnen, jedenfalls lachten sie noch, als sie kurz vor mir waren.
Da sie freundlich aussahen, rief ich hoch: So, jetzt kannst. Machen wir mal nen Clip wo du voll 2 Wanderer ummähst!"
Die 2 fingen noch mehr an zu lachen, der Mann rief: "haha, jaja, ich weiß schon: IHR BLÖFFT!"
Ich hab mich fast hinlegen müssen vor lachen.

5min weiter unten eine Frau mit 2 Kindern.
Ich bin wieder am filmen, sie kommen von ner Abbiegung zu uns.
Ich fragte sie höflich, ob sie uns kurz filmen könnte, damit nicht immer nur einer drauf ist.

Sie sagte sofort "Ja gerne" und filmte uns. OK, ich lief dann wieder hoch, um die cam zu holen, da kam sie mir schon entgegen und sagte: "Weiter unten kommen noch ein paar schöne Stellen. Sollen wir mitgehen? Dann könnte ich euch noch ein paar mal filmen."
Wir waren ganz baff und nahmen das Angebot dankend an....

Es gibt auch noch nette Leute


----------



## Cuberius (1. November 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Gestern auf ner super Trail-Abfahrt:
> Ich fuhr vor, stand unten und filmte meinen Kumpel.
> Klar: 2 Wanderer kamen. Er wartete brav, ließ sie vorbei, quatschte irgendwas mit ihnen, jedenfalls lachten sie noch, als sie kurz vor mir waren.
> Da sie freundlich aussahen, rief ich hoch: So, jetzt kannst. Machen wir mal nen Clip wo du voll 2 Wanderer ummähst!"
> ...



einfach nur


----------



## PhatBiker (2. November 2010)

Die haben doch nur nach einer möglichkeit gesucht mit der Kamera abzuhauen, aber als sie merkten das die in der Bucht nix mehr bringt haben die doch noch weiter gefilmt . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (2. November 2010)

. Jo, war schon seltsam, sie hatte genausoviel Spaß wie wir  und wollte die Cam nicht mehr aus der Hand geben.
Zu allem wollte sie ihre Aufnahmen auch jedesmal anschauen, ob sie es auch gut gemacht hat.....kostete zwar Zeit, aber das machte ich gerne 
Selbst als das kleinere Kind keine Lust mehr hatte, ermahnte sie es "ist doch egal, wo wir lang gehen. Jetzt gehen wir hier lang....los komm!" .
Ja war sehr nett und wußte noch eine alternative Abfahrt, die wir auch einmal gefahren sind.


----------



## PhatBiker (2. November 2010)

Moment, eine Frau mit 2 Kinder ??

Die suchte vieleicht einen neuen Vater für die Kinder . . . ?
Hat Sie dir ihre tel.Nr. gegeben ??


----------



## scary.master (2. November 2010)

hatt bestimmt mal nen zettel mit der nummer durchs bild laufen lassen


----------



## dark-berlin (2. November 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Die haben doch nur nach einer möglichkeit gesucht mit der Kamera abzuhauen, aber als sie merkten das die in der Bucht nix mehr bringt haben die doch noch weiter gefilmt . . .



Deswegen frag ich immer nur ältere Leute, ob sie mal ein Foto von mir machen würden.... die sind nicht so schnell, falls sie versuch mit der Kamera abzuhauen.


----------



## sramx9 (2. November 2010)

Bist du so lahm, dass ne Frau mit 2 Kindern, zu Fuß, schneller ist als du ????  duck un wech .....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. November 2010)

Wenn ein Passant so aufdringlich-iteressiert ist, dass ich ihm mal eben mein Rad proberollen lasse, brauche ich mir bei einer Ãbersetzung von 18:15 wenigstens keine Sorgen um einem Diebstahl machen - nach 20m wÃ¤re die Flucht manuell beendet 


@scary.master:
Verstehe deine Signatur nicht; wir haben seit Ewigkeiten K:AH ?!


----------



## scary.master (2. November 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Wenn ein Passant so aufdringlich-iteressiert ist, dass ich ihm mal eben mein Rad proberollen lasse, brauche ich bei einer Ãbersetzung von 18:15 wenigstens keine Sorgen um einem Diebstahl machen - nach 20m wÃ¤re die Flucht manuell beendet
> 
> 
> @scary.master:
> Verstehe deine Signatur nicht; wir haben seit Ewigkeiten K:AH ?!



 selbes glÃ¼ck hab ich auch, die meisten leute kÃ¶nnen nicht mit den SRAM Triggern umgehen

OT: war ne zeit lang mal wieder mÃ¶glich, wurde aber wieder abgeschaft soweit ichs mitbekommen habe


----------



## cannonier (2. November 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Muhah, der war gut!
> 
> Aber ein Kumpel von mir ist schonmal voll rücklings auf so nen Camelbak draufgestürzt, hat das Ding problemlos ausgehalten...
> .....



Einer meiner Kumpels auch. Beim Skifahren. 2mal in 3 Tagen.
Hatte beides mal eine riesen Fontäne durch den Reißverschluß zur Folge


----------



## cannonier (2. November 2010)

Scho ewig her...

Fahr an nem Hügel in der Nähe rum und such den Singletrail, der da so schön auf der Karte zu finden war.
Die Anfahrt geht über einen ordentlich ausgeschilderten Wanderweg durch eine Bauernhofeinfahrt und weiter über eine Wiese. Ab da wirds eng.
Als ich auf die Wiese einbieg schreits hinter mir recht unhöflich, das sei nur ein Wanderweg, Radler hätten da nix zu suchen.
Ich dreh mich (weiterfahrend) um und schau, was da los ist.

Seh ich den Bauern hinter mir her rennen...mit unbeschreiblichem Gesichtsausdruck, in nen Blaumann und Gummistiefel gepreßt und...
mit ner Mistgabel fuchtelnd 

Ich war gott sei dank schneller, der Singletrail das erlebte echt wert. Und beim nächsten mal war schon "freie" Durchfahrt


----------



## mtbfee (2. November 2010)

*freiten, schlopen, soupen, loangsam foahrn und pupn...**

**Lautsprache so wie ich es verstanden habe
*(Hochdeutsch: fressen, schlafen, saufen, langsam fahren und pupen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. November 2010)

scary.master schrieb:


> hatt bestimmt mal nen zettel mit der nummer durchs bild laufen lassen


----------



## Wanderradler (3. November 2010)

> Moment, eine Frau mit 2 Kinder ??
> 
> Die suchte vieleicht einen neuen Vater für die Kinder . . . ?


 
Oder hat den leiblichen Vater gefunden?  Und er weis nicht, dass er der Vater ist?


----------



## Cuberius (3. November 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Oder hat den leiblichen Vater gefunden?  Und er weis nicht, dass er der Vater ist?



Dann hätte sie aber garantiert anders reagiert.


----------



## PhatBiker (3. November 2010)

oder die waren zu besoffen um sich zu erinnern . . . 
oder es war halloween . . .
oder es war maskenball . . . 
oder einfach nur zu dunkel um das gesicht zu sehen . . . 
oder sie stand mit dem rücken zu ihn . . .


----------



## Jetpilot (3. November 2010)

stand?


----------



## Wanderradler (4. November 2010)

> oder die waren zu besoffen um sich zu erinnern . . .
> oder es war halloween . . .
> oder es war maskenball . . .
> oder einfach nur zu dunkel um das gesicht zu sehen . . .
> oder sie stand mit dem rücken zu ihn . . .


 
schlimm wenn man älter wird, man kann sich an gar nix mehr erinnern

So, aber zurück zum Thema.

Also was ich noch erlebt hatte war auch sehr interessant, ich stehe an einer Ampel, auch andere Radfahrer sowie Fussgänger, also standen schon einige an einer roten Ampel, die Straße war kurz frei, da kam ein Radfahrer hinter mir angeradelt und über die rote Ampel auf die andere Seite, auch noch schön langsam.

Also er rüber, die anderen haben (auch ich gebe es zu) dumm aus der Wäsche geguckt und einer hat dem Radfahrer noch hinterher gerufen, schön laut und deutlich: "Achtung, ein Kind läuft dir hinterher!"

Hatte leider keinen "Lehreffekt" gehabt, dem Radler hat es nicht interessiert und radelte weiter, war aber interessant zu beobachten.

Ach ja, nur keine Angst, es gab ja kein Kind, was auf die Straße gerannt ist, sollte eigentlich den Radler "aufschrecken", was ja nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## scary.master (4. November 2010)

ich war gestern nicht unterwegs, sonst wär´s ich warscheinlich gewesen...
ich seh´s einfach nicht ein an ampeln anzuhalten wenn weit und breit kein auto zu sehen ist, zumal es bei uns hier teilweiße so beschissene ampelschaltungen gibt wo der fußgängerweg frei ist, aber die ampel trotzdem nicht auf grün schaltet


----------



## damage0099 (4. November 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> oder die waren zu besoffen um sich zu erinnern . . .
> oder es war halloween . . .
> oder es war maskenball . . .
> oder einfach nur zu dunkel um das gesicht zu sehen . . .
> oder sie stand mit dem rücken zu ihn . . .



 ihr Kasper....

naja, an alles in meinem Leben kann ich mich echt nimmer erinnern.
Ähnlich sahen sie mir jedenfalls nicht


----------



## heifisch (4. November 2010)

Ich kann keine Hundehalter ausstehen, die ihre Viecher nicht unter Kontrolle haben.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gerade mal wieder 2x! passiert auf nem Kilometer. Ein Hund läuft frei auf nem Fuß/Fahrradweg in der Stadt rum ohne auf ihren Halter zu hören. Beim 2. mal läuft der Hund (von einer "Bekannten"^^) brav vor hier her an der Leine, als ich leicht über Schritttempo vorbei fahre(es waren gut 1.5m Platz) reißt es dieses Viech dazu nach links auf den freien Weg zu zerren, die Halterin natürlich gleich hinterher da der Hund viel zu groß ist. Ich brems natürlich ab, sodass man meinen Profilabdruck vom VR warsch. noch im Asphalt sehen kann, einziger Kommentar war "Pass doch auf!", mein "Hab ich, sonst wär ihr Vieh jetzt platt" hab ich grad noch runtergeschluckt.

Positives Beispiel: 2 Hunde spielen auf der Spielstraße mit Wiese daneben, als wir vorbei fahren rufen die Halterinnen den Namen, die Hunde kommen zu ihnen, auf "Platz" setzen sie sich brav hin. So ist's doch viel einfacher für beide Seiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (5. November 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> stand?




ähh, ja. Erbrechenderweise über den Zaun gebückt . . . Gelegenheit macht Liebe (oder wie ging der noch ??)


----------



## scary.master (5. November 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> ähh, ja. Erbrechenderweise über den Zaun gebückt . . . Gelegenheit macht Liebe (oder wie ging der noch ??)



JMD !!!1111


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. November 2010)

Bilanz des heutigen Rückwegs von auf Arbeit mit anschließender Fitnessrunde: Zwei nörgelnde alte Damen mit Hunden ("Müssns hier so schnell fahrn?"), ein nicht gerade entscheidungsfreudiger Feldhase (ist 3x vor mir hin- und hergehoppelt) und zwei suizidal veranlagte Feldmäuse (direkt vors Rad gekrabbelt)...  
Und an der einen Stelle im Wald hats nen Baum umgeschmissen, natürlich quer über den Weg - scheiss Wind...


----------



## Wanderradler (5. November 2010)

> ein nicht gerade entscheidungsfreudiger Feldhase (ist 3x vor mir hin- und hergehoppelt) und zwei suizidal veranlagte Feldmäuse (direkt vors Rad gekrabbelt)...


 
 hihi...Feldhasen, sind schon interessante Tiere, besonders wenn man als Radler so schnell fahren kann, dass man sie fast einholen kann.

und wenn die sich erschrecken, sind die gleich doppelt so schnell, dass wenn sie in eine Kurve rennen, regelrecht drüberschlittern anstatt laufen (selber schon erlebt).

Suizidale Tiere, bei mir sind es immer Eichörnln gewesen, aber offentsichtlich sind die Tiere auch taub oder so, wenn ich da angerollt komme (Schotterweg) sind die immer noch vor meinem Rad und gucken überall hin, ausser zu mir


----------



## Shoxar (5. November 2010)

Katzen sind die größten Selbstmörder. Zuerst warten se schön auf dem Gehweg, und wenn du denkst, bist eh schon vorbei, macht das Viech nen Katapultstart vor deinen Reifen...


----------



## Wanderradler (5. November 2010)

> Katzen sind die größten Selbstmörder. Zuerst warten se schön auf dem Gehweg, und wenn du denkst, bist eh schon vorbei, macht das Viech nen Katapultstart vor deinen Reifen...


 
 Hihi... ist schon lustig die liebe Tierwelt.

Ok bei Katzen ist es auch seltsam, dass die immer in die Richtung des Fahrers rennen, aber Eichhörnln sind viel schlimmer, Katzen rennen wenigstens rüber, aber Eichörnln rennen erst, wenn es fast zu spät ist

Aber auf der anderen Seite macht es auch Spaß, den Katzen mit lauten Geräuschen hinterherzuradeln und die können sehr schnell sein...

Ach ja, da ich meist 6-7 Uhr früh fahre (wenn die Tage länger sind, auch mal 4:30-5 Uhr) sehe ich meist sehr viele Katzen herrumstreifen und relativ viele Feldhasen sowie Rehe.

Rehe finde ich auch sehr interessant, laufen weiter weg, bleiben stehen und starren einen an.

Das einzige was ich noch nicht gesehen habe sind Wildschweine, ist aber wahrscheinlich besser so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Infernal (5. November 2010)

Auf meiner letzten Ausfahrt mim Downhiller dieses Jahr (schon was her... Zwangspause)

ca 12 Jähriger Gängstaaa
"Kansch du Backflip aldaa?"

Antwort drauf:
"Wenn ich Kunstturner wäre, dann viellecht" und weiter geradelt

mfg Alex


----------



## stromer1 (5. November 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> zwei suizidal veranlagte Feldmäuse


----------



## dilldappe (5. November 2010)

Fällt mir da nur ein


----------



## stromer1 (5. November 2010)

also zum lachen ist das nicht


----------



## sramx9 (5. November 2010)

also bei ner katze würde ich lachen


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. November 2010)

Drecksvieh. Was springt dat auch in den Weg?


----------



## scary.master (5. November 2010)

gesichtausdrücke zählen ja auch oder ?
höhepunkt des heutigen tages, durch die stadt n stück auserhlab dann stand irgend so ne tusse an ner hauswand gelehnt ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen ma schnell das vorderrad n paar meter lang oberhlab vom straßenbelag zu lassen... das eig. witzige ist eig. das ich erst später bemerkt hab das des meine ex war, ihr gesichtsausruck wäre mit "Selfpwned, omfg und wtf" am besten zu beschreiben, zum glück kam n paar meter weiter ne rote ampel, musste so lachen ich hätt nichmehr fahren können...
100 meter weiter bin ich als dank gleich ma 1 meter an der motorhaube von irgendnem poser vorbei, WANN? kapieren endlich mal alle autofahrer das radfahrer auch verkehsteilnehmer sind und man denen die vorfahrt auch eingestehen muss ? spacko´s -.-


----------



## Paramedicus (5. November 2010)

Schön aufm Hinterrad auf der Straße fahren und die Autofahrer sind die "Spackos" ?  Das klingt verdammt logisch...


----------



## scary.master (5. November 2010)

das war vorher, noch nicht auf öffentlicher straße am ausgang der innenstadt
die auto geschichte n stück weiter wo ich normal gefahren bin


----------



## Chiodos (8. November 2010)

So ich hatte gestern meine erste schlechte Erfahrung mit nem Fußgänger. Folgendes ist passiert:
Ich fahr sonen typischen Waldweg lang den ich schon öfters im Berg gefahren bin, wusste also von der Engstelle welche mit Nassen Wurzeln relativ schwer zu passieren war. Rechts gings in einen Graben voller Laub. So nun überhol ich einen Mann mit Leine an der Hand und seh auch schon in 20m Entfernung seinen Jack russel terrier natürlich ohne Leine. Ich will diesen Hund überholen nur läuft der mir genau an dieser Engstelle direkt vor dem Fahrrad her, also bin ich in diesen Laubgraben ausgewichen was auch alles kein Problem war, hatte relativ viel Speed drauf und rutsche dann auf einem Feuch-modrigen Baumstamm weg welcher halb unterm Laub lag und leg mich hin. 
Der Hundehalter guckt ganz erstaunt und klugschei ßert erstmal rum "Ja da unten fährt man auch nicht lang" Ich hab ihm erstmal klar gemacht dass das nur an seinem Hund lag den ich nich umfahren wollte und der gefälligst an der Leine laufen soll! Der Mann reagiert nicht drauf, geht 20 m weiter während ich mein Fahrrad aufrichte und hält dann als ich ihn wieder überhole seinen Hund so provisorisch am Halsband fest...  mir ist nichts passiert aber auf solche Leute kann ich trotzdem verzichte 

edit: klugschei ßert wurde zensiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. November 2010)

Entschuldige aber wer mit _relativ viel Speed_ auf schmalen Fußwegen an Fußgängern und freilaufenden Hunden vorbeifährt braucht sich doch echt nicht wundern.


----------



## Wanderradler (8. November 2010)

> Fällt mir da nur ein


 
Oohhh...das arme Eichhörnl, hat bestimmt weh getan, immer diese fiesen rapiaden Mountainbiker

Dabei fällt mir noch was ein, was mich als "EX-Baumarktradbesitzer" damals gewundert hat:

Ich komme mit meinem Baumarkt-Fully angeradelt und mir kommen andere Radler entgegen und sagen mir:
"Das ist eine Strecke für Mountainbiker".

Wurde natürlich in einen leicht bösartigen Ton gesagt, aber damals hatte ich ja gar keine Ahnung, dass mein Baumarkt-Fully strenggenommen gar keine MTBs sind, aber wie auch immer, man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Chiodos (8. November 2010)

was heißt relativ viel speed, hab ich ja nur bekommen weil ich dann unten in diesen graben gefahren bin, bin ja schon voll hinter diesem hund hergerollt. aber da ist landschafts-schutzgebiet, da dürfen die ihre hunde nicht frei laufen lassen


----------



## Eike. (8. November 2010)

.


----------



## Wanderradler (8. November 2010)

> aber da ist landschafts-schutzgebiet, da dürfen die ihre hunde nicht frei laufen lassen


 
Naja, mit dem Rad durch ein LSG zu fahren und dazu über Stock und Stein und Wurzeln ist ja auch eigentlich "nicht erlaubt", außer über breit ausgebaute Radwege, die auch dazu gekennzeichnet sind.


----------



## Chiodos (8. November 2010)

ja der ganze wald ist landschafts-schutzgebiet, ist ja kein naturschutz gebiet. ich bin ja ausserdem nur ausgewichen wegen diesem hund, und es ging mir auch mehr um den spruch von dem fußgänger obwohl ich mich seinem hund zuliebe hingelegt hab


----------



## Wanderradler (8. November 2010)

> ich mich seinem hund zuliebe hingelegt hab


 
weis ja nicht, wie schnell du am Ende beim Hund warst, aber manchmal hilft es auch, mal anzuhalten und die Leute vorbeizulassen.

Der Hundebesitzer wird sich bei dir bedanken und du auch und kannst weiterradeln, und somit ist der Tag für beide "gerettet".


----------



## Chiodos (8. November 2010)

beim hund war ich ja noch "langsam", ich stand ja sozusagen zwischen mann und hund (die liefen so weit voneinander entfernt) und ich wollte den hund ja irgendwie überholen (wie gesagt der weg war schmal und der hund lief verwirrt hin und her)^^ naja ist ja alles gut ausgegangen, fand die reaktion vom hundebesitzer nur etwas panne


----------



## bobons (8. November 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Ich komme mit meinem Baumarkt-Fully angeradelt und mir kommen andere Radler entgegen und sagen mir:
> "Das ist eine Strecke für Mountainbiker".
> 
> Wurde natürlich in einen leicht bösartigen Ton gesagt...



Das ist normal bei Leuten die nicht viel draufhaben und sich über das Material profilieren wollen/können.
Musste mir auch mal solche Sprüche anhören wenn ich mal ein paar Feierabend-Radler mit ihren schicken Storck-Carbon-Rädern überholt habe.

Warum schauen eigentlich Rennradler immer doof aus der Wäsche wenn mal ein MTB mit mehr als 25 km/h vorbei ocer entgegen fährt? Wir können doch nichts dafür wenn die so schleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (8. November 2010)

> Das ist normal bei Leuten die nicht viel draufhaben und sich über das Material profilieren wollen/können


 
Wahrscheinlich sind das eher solche Leute, die zwar mit einem "echten" MTB angeben, aber sobald es etwas bergiger geht, brechen diese wie nasse Waschlappen zusammen und können keine 60 Km radeln, wie ich das mit meinem Baumarkt-Fully konnte, und das an fast jeden 2-3. Tag.

Klar, mir war damals schon bewusst, dass ein Fachhändler mehr zu bieten hat, aber hatte mich bewusst für ein Baumarktrad entschieden, weil ich damals einfach mal generell wissen wollte, wie es ist, ein MTB mit Scheibenbremsen und den ganzen Rest zu fahren und außerdem wusste ich noch nicht, ob mir das auch weiterhin gefallen würde oder nicht.



> eigentlich Rennradler immer doof aus der Wäsche wenn mal ein MTB mit mehr als 25 km/h vorbei ocer entgegen fährt? Wir können doch nichts dafür wenn die so schleichen.


 
 Hihihi... 

Mal im Ernst, Rennräder sind nix für mich, Zwar bin ich mit minem MTB ein Kilometerfresser, aber mit Rennrädern kannst du schon hinfallen, wenn ein kleiner Stein auf der Straße liegt, lieber ein MTB, ist einfach mal optimal für alle "Untergrundlagen", also Straße, Waldwege usw.


----------



## dickerbert (8. November 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> (...), aber hatte mich bewusst für ein Baumarktrad entschieden, weil ich damals einfach mal generell wissen wollte, wie es ist, ein MTB mit Scheibenbremsen und den ganzen Rest zu fahren und außerdem wusste ich noch nicht, ob mir das auch weiterhin gefallen würde oder nicht.


 Und dann hat dich das Baumarkt Fully dermaßen überzeugt, dass du dir ein echtes MTB gekauft hast?


----------



## PhatBiker (8. November 2010)

Chiodos schrieb:


> . . .  nur läuft der mir genau an dieser Engstelle direkt vor dem Fahrrad her, also bin ich in diesen Laubgraben ausgewichen was auch alles kein Problem war, hatte relativ viel Speed drauf und rutsche dann auf einem Feuch-modrigen Baumstamm weg welcher halb unterm Laub lag und leg mich hin. . . .



Damit sowas nicht passiert sagt ja selbst der ADAC bei Wildunfälle - 
Beim ausweichen passiert schlimmeres, deswegen Draufhalten!


----------



## Jetpilot (8. November 2010)

adac-waren die nicht eher für Automobile zuständig?


----------



## dickerbert (9. November 2010)

Zumindest nicht für das Reh, dass mit großen Augen in die Scheinwerfer starrt


----------



## BosnienRalf (9. November 2010)

gestern im Dunkeln, opi mit Hund von vorne: "das Licht ist eine Belästigung!"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (9. November 2010)

BosnienRalf schrieb:


> gestern im Dunkeln, opi mit Hund von vorne: "das Licht ist eine Belästigung!"....



Wie geil! Ich hab mal nachts im Park ne Gruppe Jugendlicher überholt. Die meinten nur (nachdem sie den kompletten Weg geräumt haben) "Hey, krasses Licht!". Waren aber sicher alle nicht mehr ganz nüchtern


----------



## Jetpilot (9. November 2010)

BosnienRalf schrieb:


> gestern im Dunkeln, opi mit Hund von vorne: "das Licht ist eine Belästigung!"....


Was würdest du denn sagen wenn dir 600lumen in die fresse ballern? Mir haben wegen der chinatessla schon autos die lichthupe gezeigt und ich hab die weder angeleuchtet noch dieses Blitzgewitter genannt "SOS Mode" angehabt


----------



## damage0099 (9. November 2010)

wenn Autos kommen => ne Stufe runterschalten


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (9. November 2010)

Manchmal sind diese Hunde auch ganz praktisch, jedenfalls wenn sie funktionieren:

Gestern abend hab ich ne Dame etwas erschreckt, die meinte dann garnicht böse: " Huch, meine Hunde haben sie garnicht angekündigt. Sonst gucken die immer.

Blätterauschen unter den Reifen und Nabe schnarren lassen hatte sie glatt überhört.


----------



## nepo (9. November 2010)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Blätterauschen unter den Reifen und Nabe schnarren lassen hatte sie glatt überhört.



Damit wäre das nicht passiert 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k385/a6413/marathon-winter-28-x-16.html


----------



## flyingscot (9. November 2010)

Im Gelände sind aber Spikereifen genauso laut, wie normale Reifen...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (9. November 2010)

Richtig, Spikereifen sind nur auf Asphalt und Eis extrem laut... 


Aber wegen den Hunden: Heute im Wald wieder Musterbeispiele (im positiven Sinne) erlebt. Z.B. komm ich den einen langen Weg mit knapp 60 km/h runter (Schotter + jede Menge Laub = ne Menge Geräusch) und seh so in einiger Entfernung ein paar Fußgänger. Ich also runtergebremst und beim vorbeifahren seh ich dann, daß die Frau ihre zwei Hunde (schwarz, ziemlich viel Fell, hüfthoch!) hat hinsetzen lassen und die warteten da dann auch brav - also von der Stelle keine Gefahr. Hab mich bedankt und bin dann wieder losgegast...  

Die anderen 4 Begegnungen liefen ähnlich ab, die Leute hatten heute ihre Hunde sehr gut unter Kontrolle...


----------



## Chiodos (9. November 2010)

ist meistens bei mir auch so, finds dann aber wichtig sich auch zu bedanken, weil meine mutter, auch hundehalterin, freut sich dann auch wenn nur nette Mountainbiker unterwegs sind die sich auch bedanken


----------



## DHK (9. November 2010)

So aehnlich ging es mir die Tage auch, habe eine kleine Runde gedreht. Sehe dann etwas weiter vor mir einen recht großen Hund (dachte erst ist ein Reh oder so, weil die Fellfarbe haette gepasst und ist im Wald ja nun auch nicht ausgeschlossen) kein Herrchen oder so in Sicht. Zumindest ist dann der Hund als er mich gesehen hat sofort umgekehrt und ab zu seinem Herrchen. kA ob der mich viell schon gesehen hat oder nicht..., zumindest hab ich ihn nicht irgendwie rufen hoeren oder so. Als ich diesen dann erreichte hatten seine beiden Hunde (er hatte auch noch einen zweiten mit) sich neben ihn hingesetzt und gewartet bis ich vorbei war.
Hab mich natuerlich auch fuer bedankt, weil so etwas erlebt man doch relativ selten.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. November 2010)

Hatte heute leider eine genau entgegengesetzte Erfahrung machen müssen.
Ich hab mir einen steilen Uphill vorgenommen den ich endlich mal packen wollte, rasen mir zwei Hunde von oben entgegen. Beide rennen bis auf Höhe des Vorderrades und bellen mich wie bekloppt an. Ich hab ja weiß Gott keine Angst vor Hunden aber wenn man links und rechts nen bellenden Hund vor sich hat und kein Herrchen in Sicht ist hat man schon ein mulmiges Gefühl. 

Ich musste dann stehen bleiben und nach ner halben Minute kommt das Herrchen ganz ruhig hinterher (ich Grüße) und ruft nicht mal nach den Hunden, erst als er fast auf meiner Höhe ist sagt er den beiden dass sie mitkommen sollen. Ich fahre weiter  und dann rasen mir die Hunde wieder hinterher, ich rief (noch freundlich) ob er nicht was tun will, da brüllte der Kerl vielleicht seine Hunde an 
Naja irgendwann haben sie dann abgelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC-Freak (13. November 2010)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hatte heute leider eine genau entgegengesetzte Erfahrung machen müssen.
> Ich hab mir einen steilen Uphill vorgenommen den ich endlich mal packen wollte, rasen mir zwei Hunde von oben entgegen. Beide rennen bis auf Höhe des Vorderrades und bellen mich wie bekloppt an. Ich hab ja weiß Gott keine Angst vor Hunden aber wenn man links und rechts nen bellenden Hund vor sich hat und kein Herrchen in Sicht ist hat man schon ein mulmiges Gefühl.
> 
> Ich musste dann stehen bleiben und nach ner halben Minute kommt das Herrchen ganz ruhig hinterher (ich Grüße) und ruft nicht mal nach den Hunden, erst als er fast auf meiner Höhe ist sagt er den beiden dass sie mitkommen sollen. Ich fahre weiter  und dann rasen mir die Hunde wieder hinterher, ich rief (noch freundlich) ob er nicht was tun will, da brüllte der Kerl vielleicht seine Hunde an
> Naja irgendwann haben sie dann abgelassen.



Drauf drüber und weiterfahren.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (13. November 2010)

Heut auf der Fitnessrunde auch wieder so ne spezielle Hundebegegnung gehabt. Zwei Frauen laufen in meiner Fahrtrichtung, 10m vor denen ein weißer und ziemlich großer Hund. Ich radel also an den Frauen vorbei, und wie auf Bestellung kommt ein *"KONTESSA, RADFAHRER!"* Ach watt, als ob der Hund das verstehen würde...  
Naja, das Schäferhund-große weiße Fellknäul dreht sich um und kläfft mich natürlich erstmal an, war aber eher so ein "Hey, isch kenn disch net!"-Kläffen. Bin dann einfach mit gleichmäßiger Geschwindigkeit dran vorbei gefahren... 

Btw: Auf der Rückrunde hab ich das Trio wieder getroffen, diesmal hat sich aber keiner geäußert/beschwert/gekläfft...


----------



## heifisch (13. November 2010)

Es gibt auch noch gut erzogene Hunde, der Hund ist einfach zur Seite gelaufen und hat sich hingesetzt ohne dass Herrchen was sagen musste.


----------



## rider99 (14. November 2010)

Mein Fullface -Helm wurde heute von einem Herren als Gasmaske gezeichnet...

... bin grad auf dem nachause weg, fahr an einer kleineren personen gruppe vorbei, meint ein mann zu seinem enkel :" sieh mal Der trägt sogar eine Gasmaske." 

warum?


----------



## Eike. (14. November 2010)

Vielleicht hat der Enkel ja gerade einen fahren lassen?


----------



## B.Scheuert (14. November 2010)

"Ich mache schnell ein Foto." Und da hatte die charmate Französin auch schon ihre Kamera ausgepackt...


Busfahrer:"Den Berg runter fahren kann doch jeder."
Ich:"Ich glaube nicht... wenn man die Strecke fährt, die wir fahren."
Er:"Doch, das kann jeder!"


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. November 2010)

Du hättest ihn halt mitnehmen und runterfahren lassen sollen.


----------



## flyingscot (14. November 2010)

Wieso? Busfahren kann doch auch jeder


----------



## scary.master (14. November 2010)

bis zur ersten kurve schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (14. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Du hättest ihn halt mitnehmen und runterfahren lassen sollen.


Ich wollte schon sagen: "Wenn sie die Strecke heile runter kommen, werde ich Busfahrer!" 
Aber da mir der Mann schon gefrustet genug erschien, habe ich ihn einfach mal in seiner Welt gelassen und mich auf meine konzentriert...


----------



## PhatBiker (14. November 2010)

Das Thema Hunde vs Radfahrer ist auch schon damals diskutiert worden und Lösungen gab es auch . . . 

Hab die Bilder hier her . . .


----------



## wortwitz (15. November 2010)

Hundebomben


----------



## ttbitg (15. November 2010)

@phat
das ist ja der knaller *tusch*
ich hab zwar selten bis fast nie probleme mit hunden, aber so ne hundepeitsche kann man ja auch für anderes gebrauchen.
schön, wie sich alles wiederholt.


----------



## Wanderradler (15. November 2010)

> und Lösungen gab es auch . . .


 
Hey, cool, SM-Spielzeug für Mountainbiker



> aber so ne hundepeitsche kann man ja auch für anderes gebrauchen


 
als "Fussvolkverscheucher"

Könnte bloß unangenehm werden, wenn die Konkurrenz bei den Radlern untersich sehr groß wird, wenn man Pech hat, kommt ein RR angeradelt, und peitscht den etwas langsmeren MTBler aus


----------



## Jetpilot (15. November 2010)

damals, als wir radfahrer noch als höhere wesen als Hunde angesehen wurden, war alles besser...
@wanderradler, kann der machen, ich hab meistens eh ein safetyjaket an und wenn nicht bin ich auch nicht langsamer als der RRler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (15. November 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> damals, als wir radfahrer noch als höhere wesen als Hunde angesehen wurden, war alles besser...



 Word 


Das nimmt teilweise echt beängstigende Formen an, siehe auch die Vermenschlichung hier >>>

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=493899



Grüße Jan


----------



## Jetpilot (15. November 2010)

genau darum werde ich mir niemals irgentwelche Viecher ins Haus holen.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. November 2010)

Gestern auf der Querfeldeinrunde: Ein Kumpel und ich sehen schon einen langen Berg (Asphalt) vor uns, als plötzlich ein Straßen-Quad von hinten ankommt und anhält (vermutlich Fahrertausch, die waren zu zweit). Da haben wir halt mal scherzhaft gefragt, ob sie uns den Berg raufziehen wollen...  
Naja, für einen Lacher war der Spruch gut, aber wir mußten uns dann doch den Berg raufquälen - diese Quadfahrer haben aber auch kein Mitleid für arme Mountainbiker...


----------



## Jetpilot (15. November 2010)

naja, du mit deinem Frankenstein Jr. hast ja jetzt auch nicht unbedingt sooo ein problem berge raufzufahren.


----------



## Haferstroh (18. November 2010)

Wisst ihr, wie lustig das gestern war, auf einem Feldweg im Dunkeln auf den Nachhauseweg von der Arbeit an einem ganzen Laternen-Umzug vorbeizufahren?


----------



## stromer1 (18. November 2010)

ne, sags uns


----------



## Haferstroh (18. November 2010)

Ich näherte mich mit voller Stroboskob-Beleuchtung von hinten der Karawane (immer in 2er und 3er Reihen nebeneinander laufend) und rief erstmal "AAAAACHTUUUUNG!!!!" Die hetiksch blitzenden LED-Lichter leuchtete den ganzen Acker links und rechts neben der Karawane aus und auf die Rücken der ganzen Leute reflektierten das Licht teilweise, so dass der dümmste hätte merken sollen dass da was von hinten sich nähert.

Aber Keine Reaktion. Nichts. 

Also nochmal tief Luft holen und: "AAAACHTUNG!" 

Wieder nichts.

Naja, dann halt gaaanz sachte an der hintersten Reihe vorbei mit ca. 1-2km/h Geschwindigkeitüberschuss und dabei jedesmal laut "AAACHTUUUNG!" gebrüllt.

Auf diese Weise hangelte ich mich Reihe um Reihe durch diese Karawane, und kein einziger sah es vonnöten, sich a) umzudrehen b) nen Schrittchen zu Seite zu gehen c) ihre Vorderleute aufmerksam machen nachdem ich sie bereits überholt hatte.

Ich kam mir allmählich vor wie in einem Zombie-Aufmarsch wegen der völligen Reaktionslosigkeit.

Doch dann, ewig später....doch eine Reaktion, die mich vor Schreck schier vom Rad fallen liess 

*"EY MAL LANGSAM JUNGE"*

Und das wohlgemerkt bei einem Tempo zwischen Umkippen und Schaufensterbummel-Spzaiergängertempo


----------



## Wanderradler (19. November 2010)

> "AAAACHTUNG!"


 
wie währe es mit klingeln? oder haben die sehr laut gequatscht?



> Und das wohlgemerkt bei einem Tempo zwischen Umkippen und Schaufensterbummel-Spzaiergängertempo


 
Manchmal ist es besser vom Bike abzusteigen und ein bissl mitlaufen, bis wieder Platz ist (auch wenn es einem schwer fällt)

Oder eine sehr laute Klingel (Nebelhorn) ranmachen


----------



## Haferstroh (19. November 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> wie währe es mit klingeln? oder haben die sehr laut gequatscht?



Nö, war fast Totenstille. Die Schritte der Leute waren von denen noch das lauteste. Keine Ahnung was da los war, sind wie mit Augenbinden und Gehörschutz gelaufen  Aber die Zeit ist jetzt eh rum, bald ist der 1. Advent, dann hab ich wieder ein Jahr Zeit bis zum nächsten Umzug.


----------



## Wanderradler (19. November 2010)

Es gibt ihn noch, Der freundliche Bauer

Also was ist passiert? Ich bin kurz über ein Feldweg geradelt, da war ein Traktor im Weg, also runder und mein Bike vorbeigeschoben und der Bauer hat mich von oben herab angeschaut, hat was gesagt, was ich nicht verstanden hatte.

Erst dachte ich "Oho jetzt gibts Mekka (Mecker) vom Maista" war aber sehr freundlich der Bauer, hat gestaunt, dass ich mit meinem MTB durch den Match geradelt bin und die erste Frage die kam: "Hast du deinen Führerschein verlohren? Weil du bei diesem Wetter Fahrrad fährst?" Das Wetter war für mich super, war kein Regen.

Habe gesagt: "Nein, ich fahre nun mal sehr gerne Fahrrad" und bin weitergeradelt.

Gefällt mir, ein freundlicher Bauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. November 2010)

Letztens auf der Tour mit nem Kumpel. Wir aufm Radweg, vor uns ein Ehepaar. Mein Kumpel hätte sowas wie "Vooorsicht!" oder "Aaachtung!" rufen können, was ruft er stattdessen?

"Klingkling!"  

Das Ehepaar und ich bekamen nen mittelschweren Lachanfall, der Mann fragte dann noch neckisch: "Na, wohl die Klingel vergessen?"


----------



## mosi1979 (19. November 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Oder eine sehr laute Klingel (Nebelhorn) ranmachen



Das hätt ich die Tage gebraucht als mich am Kanal so'n Schrottfrachter mit seinem Suchscheinwerfer angestrahlt hat. Hat mich vermutlich fürn entgegenkommendes Kreuzfahrtschiff gehalten bei der ganzen Festbeleuchtung...


----------



## anne waffel (19. November 2010)

Du fährst also auch so herum?


----------



## Jetpilot (19. November 2010)

na wenn da die autofahrer nicht absichtlich draufhalten...


----------



## DerandereJan (19. November 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> "Klingkling!"




..oder auch *Klingeeelingeeeliiiing*  

ist meiner Erfahrung nach die beste Art sich bemerkbar zu machen!

Grüße Jan


----------



## nepo (19. November 2010)

damit schon mal jemand erfahrungen gemacht?
http://www1.hibike.de/produkt/7c8f4...AirZound Drucklufthorn, sehr.html#var_8218004


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. November 2010)

"Ding Dong" sagen find ich persönlich auch netter, wird aber nicht von allen verstanden.

Hier am Niederrhein verstehen sie das Norddeutsche "Moin Moin" auch nicht, aber es klingt netter als "ACHTUNG!" da denk ich immer an "Offizier an Deck"


----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. November 2010)

nepo schrieb:


> damit schon mal jemand erfahrungen gemacht?
> http://www1.hibike.de/produkt/7c8f4...AirZound Drucklufthorn, sehr.html#var_8218004



Das Ding ist noch dämlicher als ne normale Klingel, da bekommen die Fußgänger doch nen Herzinfarkt...  


Btw: Ich ruf immer "Vooorsicht!", wenn der Platz net ausreicht. Hat bis jetzt auch immer geklappt... ;-)


----------



## HikariXT (19. November 2010)

Neulich an der Ampel...
Das Wetter mäßig, die Bremse noch nicht richtig auf Temperatur, also lautes quitschen...
Ich und mein Kumpel halten also, und es kam direkt eine Anwort einer netten, Blonden...
"Ey, Deine Bremsen quitschen aber heftig, ich würd die mal,schnell ölen. Hat bei meiner Kette auch geholfen..."

Wir wußten echt nicht ob wir Antworten oder vor lachen vom Rad fallen sollten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lithi (19. November 2010)

Ne Klingel bringt doch nix.
Entweder man hört sie nicht, die Leute juckt es nicht oder sie warten ewig bis sie sich umdrehen und/oder zur Seite gehen.

Meine Tatwaffe: Trillerpfeife mit nem Kartenaufroller aus dem Skiurlaub (gibts aber auch bei Pollin) am Rucksackgurt.

Der Grund für den Umstieg war ne Tour mit meinem besten Freund.
Wir fahren nen Radweg (R3) entlang (Treckerbreit).
Nach ner Kuppe sehen wir ne Kindergruppe am Radeln, auch soweit alles ok.
Wir nähren uns der Meute und ich fange rechtzeitig an dauerhaft meine Klingel zu quälen.
Das Ende dieser Gruppe bestand aus den Schwächsten und den Kleinsten die etwas unsicher und wackelig fuhren, und einer Betreuerin (Wohl ne Praktikantin um die 16-17) als Schlusslicht die eigentlich auf die Kids aufpassen sollte....
Da die Gruppe den kompletten Weg einnahm und auf unsere Klingeln nicht reagierte, wurde "ACHTUNG" gerufen.
Ein Kind guckte nach Hinten, sah uns und brüllte "RADFAHRER" nach Vorn und Hinten und die Kids fingen an selbstständig Platz zu machen und weiter durchzurufen. Vorbildlichst!!!!
Die Betreuerin allerdings war unbeeindruckt und fuhr immernoch schwankent über den ganzen Weg. 
Nachdem wir uns dann irgendwann durchgemogelt haben, fiehl mir auf dass die Dame Stöpsel in den Ohren hatte und locker flockig Musik hörte. Auf mein gegarcke mit "STÖPSEL AUSN OHRN WENN DU MIT KINDERN FÄHRST" hat sie auch nicht reagiert. 
Mir bleib dann nix anderes übrig als sie bei den Anderen Betreuern zu verpetzen, die in der Mitte der Gruppe fuhren und nicht begeistert waren.
Wie gasagt, die Kinder machten Platz und von einigen war noch "Coole Bikes" zuhören.
Wir waren von den Kids begeistert und hätten damit gerechnet, dass sie Probleme machen, und nicht ihre Betreuerin.

Hät ich die Pfeife da schon gehabt, wärs bestimmt leichter gegangen und das Mädel häts dann auch mitbekommen.

Ich kann das Ding nur empfehlen, 
Wenn wer im Weg ist, in die Pfeife pusten, die Leute drehen sich sofort um und gehen meist gleichzeitig zur Seite. Mit nem "Danke" beim Vorbeifahren bekommen die dann auch was zurück und sind glücklich.
Besser gehts nicht.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (19. November 2010)

So eine Ententröte wie früher in der Kitkat-Werbung ist übrigens auch super.


----------



## webalizer (19. November 2010)

lithi schrieb:


> Wie gasagt, die Kinder machten Platz und von *eigenen* war noch "Coole Bikes" zuhören.



Da hast Deine Kids aber gut erzogen


----------



## HikariXT (19. November 2010)

So'ne Notpfeife hat mein JW Rucksack auch... Prima geeignet auch den Schwerhörigsten unter den Schwerhörigen aufmerksam zu machen...


----------



## heifisch (19. November 2010)

Ich glaub ich brauch auch so ne Pfeife, scheint ja gut zu funktionieren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. November 2010)

Hilfreich ist es, wenn man selbst eine Pfeife ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (19. November 2010)

Meinst du sich selbst einen blasen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. November 2010)

Hast du das schon mitgekriegt? Die chilenischen Minenarbeiter fanden unten im Stollen dein Niveau! Genug Zeit zum Suchen hatten sie schließlich, allerdings ließen sie es zum Wohle der Menschheit dort liegen und schütteten sicherheitshalber noch ein paar Tonnen Geröll drauf.


----------



## heifisch (19. November 2010)

Ich bin leider nicht so gelenkig. Kein Niveau passt doch hier prima rein, also fühl dich wohl.


----------



## stromer1 (19. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hast du das schon mitgekriegt? Die chilenischen Minenarbeiter fanden unten im Stollen dein Niveau! Genug Zeit zum Suchen hatten sie schließlich, allerdings ließen sie es zum Wohle der Menschheit dort liegen und schütteten sicherheitshalber noch ein paar Tonnen Geröll drauf.


----------



## JENSeits (19. November 2010)

kommt doch bitte wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (19. November 2010)

Auch super funktioniert so eine Hupe mit einem Blasebalg, wie wir sie früher an einem Go-Kart hatten. 

Jetzt fragen sich die Jüngeren sicher, was ist ein Go-Kart und wie sieht so eine Hupe mit Blasebalg aus?

Kurze Aufklärung: Mit Balg ist kein ungezogener Lümmel gemeint


----------



## scary.master (19. November 2010)

oder so ne englishe boby pfeife, wirkt bestimmt auch sehr gut,

btw... da bekommt der begriff blase-balg ne volkommen neue bedeutung für mich


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. November 2010)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Blasebalg



Nicht etwa ein ungezogener Lümmel, nein nein. Das ist der Spitzname für "Ministrant" unter Pfarrern.


----------



## PhatBiker (19. November 2010)

Auch Gameboy genannt . . .


----------



## Jetpilot (19. November 2010)

Manchmal scheint es mir als fehle euch eine gewisse sensibilität bezüglich der brisanz gewisser Themen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. November 2010)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Kurze Aufklärung: Mit Balg ist kein ungezogener Lümmel gemeint



Die stylische Variante davon wäre das hier:


----------



## Child3k (19. November 2010)

und wer hat da die Christbaumkugel drangeshopt?


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (27. November 2010)

"Geiles Fahrrad! Bekomm ichs geschenkt ... oder ich klaus dir morgen"

Hab mir schon überlegt, anzuhalten und dem mal die Meinung zu sagen.


----------



## Jetpilot (27. November 2010)

zumindest kannte er sich aus...


----------



## maddda (30. November 2010)

Letztens ist mir eine begebenheit wiederfahren, die mich irgendwie irritert...

Also erstmal vorab....ich fahre immer langsam an Fußgägern vorbei und bedankte mich jedes mal wenn jemand mich vorbeilässt und mache rechtzeitig auf mich aufmerksam
Hat sich eigentlich noch nie jemand beschwert....

Also ich komme an einen kleinen Forstparkplatz und will die angrenzende Straße überqueren, was gerade auch ca. zwei oder drei Familien mit Kindern tun...Ich als im schrittempo dran vorbei...dann stand ich kurz und einer der kleinen Racker hat mich net gesehen undwäre in mich und mein stehendes Bike fast reingelaufen...
Ich hab nur deswegen kurz "Vorsicht" gesagt...
Die Mutter kriegt nen Halben keifanfall und meckert mich an:

NIX Vorsicht!
Sie müssen hier aufpassen, klingeln und Rücksicht nehmen!!!!
Man merkte auch schon wie den anderen aus der Gruppe das Verhalten voon der Peinlich war

Danach war ich irgendwie leicht irriteirt und irgendwie auch sauer, weil solche Menschen dann erzählen Mountainbiker wären Rücksichtslos usw


----------



## JENSeits (30. November 2010)

Aber wenn du dich sonst so verhällst wie beschrieben - mach dir keinen Kopf darum. Das ist dann eine von Hundert die meckert.
Ich denke die war einfach sehr erschrocken und hatte Angst um ihren Kleinen.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (30. November 2010)

Mutterinstinkt. Da wird das Logikzentrum umgangen und die Panik-Zone im Gehirn wird voll aktiv...


----------



## nepo (30. November 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> NIX Vorsicht!
> Sie müssen hier aufpassen, klingeln und Rücksicht nehmen!!!!
> Man merkte auch schon wie den anderen aus der Gruppe das Verhalten voon der Peinlich war



Alter bei sowas geht mir immer der Hut hoch.
Und NEIN ist nicht eine von 100! leider.
Hättest geklingelt, wäre so ziemlich das gleiche passiert.

Mein Vater ist genauso. Der regt sich heute noch mit rotem Kopf darüber auf, dass ihn vor drei Jahren mal ein (Mountain) Biker am Harras auf dem Gehweg "angeklingelt" hat. "So nach dem Motto: Geh auf'd Seiten!"
An besagter Stelle kann es lebensgefährlich auf der Straße werden.
Man könnte meinen, der Biker war vielleicht wirklich zu forsch und mein Alter ist im Recht.
Aber wenn ich dann wieder sehe, wie er nen halben Wutanfall bekommt, weil es eine Radfahrerin wagt, auf der falschen Seite über die Ampel zu fahren und bleibt dann nicht für IHN stehen... Müsste Sie ja, weil schließlich ist sie ja nicht im RECHT 

Letzteres ist glaube ich das Hauptproblem in Deutschland.
Jeder Depp studiert akribisch den Rechtsteil in der ADAC Zeitschrift und sonstwo.
Dann wird später ganz genau drauf geachtet, wer wo in welcher Situation im Recht ist und nicht.
Bremsen, Ausweichen, kurz warten und danach gut gelaunt weiter fahren / gehen ist nicht möglich.
Aus dem selben Grund werden Nachbarn angeschwärzt, weil sie zur falschen Zeit staubsaugen, auch wenn es der sich beschwerende in seiner eigenen Wohnung gar nicht mitbekommt.


----------



## Bill Tür (30. November 2010)

Du glaubst wirklich, dass der gemeine Straßenverkehrsteilnehmer in Deutschland noch den Hauch einer Ahnung von der StVO hat? Ich denke nicht. Die meisten sind doch schon bei Rechts-vor-Links völlig überfordert. Gerade als Radfahrer müsstest du doch wissen, dass Sachen wie Abstände, Überholabstände, Tempolimits und Radwege gar nicht mehr in den Gedanken eines Autofahrers erscheinen.

Der gemeine deutsche Autofahrer *glaubt*, dass er unfehlbar ist und alle anderen daher im Unrecht sind.


Damit wir hier nicht völlig abdriften, der gemeine Autofahrer äußert sich so:

"Soll es wirklich Bekloppte geben,die bei diesem Wetter auf ZWEI Rädern unterwegs sind, vielleicht sogar noch OHNE Winterbereifung???

Dann auf der Straße in Schlangenlinien rumeiern, in den Schneespuren stecken bleiben, aufs Maul fliegen und...: MECKERN

Petrus, schmeiß bitte neben dem Schnee auch noch ein bissel Hirn vom Himmel!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (1. Dezember 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> ...dann stand ich kurz und einer der kleinen Racker hat mich net gesehen undwäre in mich und mein stehendes Bike fast reingelaufen...
> Ich hab nur deswegen kurz "Vorsicht" gesagt...
> ......
> Sie müssen hier aufpassen, klingeln und Rücksicht nehmen!!!!


Wieso muss man wenn man steht klingeln ?????????


----------



## Wanderradler (1. Dezember 2010)

> Dann auf der Straße in Schlangenlinien rumeiern


 
Wobei ich das selber mal erlebt habe, bin spazieren gegangen, da kahm im Winter mir ein Radfahrer entgegegen (Citybiker), aber schön kräftig in Schlangenlinien gefahren, hätte man wirklich denken können, er war besoffen


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Dezember 2010)

nepo schrieb:


> Letzteres ist glaube ich das Hauptproblem in Deutschland.
> Jeder Depp studiert akribisch den Rechtsteil in der ADAC Zeitschrift und sonstwo.
> Dann wird später ganz genau drauf geachtet, wer wo in welcher Situation im Recht ist und nicht.
> Bremsen, Ausweichen, kurz warten und danach gut gelaunt weiter fahren / gehen ist nicht möglich.
> Aus dem selben Grund werden Nachbarn angeschwärzt, weil sie zur falschen Zeit staubsaugen, auch wenn es der sich beschwerende in seiner eigenen Wohnung gar nicht mitbekommt.



Jeder Autofahrer in D verlangt im Strassenverkehr, dass man sich 10000%ig korrekt verhält. Jede geringste Abweichung wird mit Hupkonzert quittiert. Aber wenn es um die eigenen Interessen geht wie schnelles Vorwärtskommen im langsameren Verkehrfluss, gelten plötzklich alle zuvor strengen Gesetze nichts mehr wie z. B. Radler abdrängen oder anderen Autofahrern auf der BAB bei 200km/h von hinten den Kühlergrill in den Kofferraum zu schieben.


----------



## bobons (1. Dezember 2010)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> Damit wir hier nicht völlig abdriften, der gemeine Autofahrer äußert sich so:
> 
> "Soll es wirklich Bekloppte geben,die bei diesem Wetter auf ZWEI Rädern unterwegs sind, vielleicht sogar noch OHNE Winterbereifung???
> 
> ...



Das ist witzig, genau das hat mir eine Kollegin vor 2 Tagen gesagt als sie mitbekommen hat dass ich "bei diesem Wetter" Rad fahre.



> Wobei ich das selber mal erlebt habe, bin spazieren gegangen, da kahm im Winter mir ein Radfahrer entgegegen (Citybiker), aber schön kräftig in Schlangenlinien gefahren



Das gleiche erlebe ich hier in KA zur Zeit jeden Tag.

Wer es schon immer mal wissen wollte: ein 2.3er Speed King auf einer 19 mm-Felge passt exakt in das Schienenbett der Strassenbahn in Karlsruhe.  
Ein 2.5er Petrol auf 23 mm-Felgen passt nicht mehr...


----------



## nepo (1. Dezember 2010)

@Haferstroh:
Du hast genau verstanden, was ich meine.


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Dezember 2010)

Ja wer sind denn "die deutschen" und wieso führen die sich hier so komisch auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rrrobin (1. Dezember 2010)

Auch wenns nicht ganz hierein passt, hatte vorher wieder n schönes Erlebnis mit nem deutschen Autofahrer:
Rechtsabbiegerampel mit kreuzender Fußgängerampel, beide grün, aber orangenes Blinklicht für den Autofahrer wegen den Fußgängern. Ich hab mich erdreistet, über den Fußgängerweg zu gehen (als das Auto übrigens noch nicht sichtbar hinter der letzten Ecke war...) und habe für diese Dummheit zurecht ein wohlverdientes Hupkonzert vom Autofahrer abbekommen. 
Danke an den Autofahrer nochmal, dass er mir die Verkehrsregeln beibringt!


----------



## erkan1984 (1. Dezember 2010)

die meisten hams nich so mit schulterblick und beim abbiegen auf fußgänger / radler achten
ich bin da immer vorsichtig, im zweifelsfall verliert immer der ohne auto um sich herum!


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Dezember 2010)

rrrobin schrieb:


> Auch wenns nicht ganz hierein passt, hatte vorher wieder n schönes Erlebnis mit nem deutschen Autofahrer:
> Rechtsabbiegerampel mit kreuzender Fußgängerampel, beide grün, aber orangenes Blinklicht für den Autofahrer wegen den Fußgängern. Ich hab mich erdreistet, über den Fußgängerweg zu gehen (als das Auto übrigens noch nicht sichtbar hinter der letzten Ecke war...) und habe für diese Dummheit zurecht ein wohlverdientes Hupkonzert vom Autofahrer abbekommen.
> Danke an den Autofahrer nochmal, dass er mir die Verkehrsregeln beibringt!



Ich bin auch mal ganz normal über nen Zebrastreifen als Fussgänger drüber, ein allmählich nahender BMW hupte wie blöd als ich schon fast drüber war und beim Umdrehen sah ich nur noch wie der Typ hinterm Steuer so dermassen ausflippte wie Rumpelstilzchen mit hochrotem Kopf. Völlig berechtigt aber, weil ich einen Unterstützer der hiesigen Automobilindustrie am Genuss des ungehinderten motorisierten Individualverkehrs massivst gestört habe.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Dezember 2010)

Mitm Rad übern Zebrastreifen fahren soll man ja auch nicht 
Trotzdem ist das Hupen nicht gerechtfertigt, wenn er ohnehin warten musste ...


----------



## damage0099 (2. Dezember 2010)

Gestern abend, nightride:

1.)
 Steigung hoch, kommen mir 2 Damen entgegen gelaufen....schauen mich nur komisch an, ich mußte einwenig lachen. Da sagt die eine: "Der lacht bestimmt nur, bis er an uns vorbei ist". Ich mußte darauf voll lachen und sagte: "Jetzt noch einwenig länger.."

2.)
Komme in eine Ortschaft rein, meine DX ließ sich nicht dimmen, leuchtete voll, drehte somit die Lampe so, daß sie direkt vor's Bike scheinte und niemand blendet.
Am Ortseingang wohnt eine "gewöhnungsbedürftige, leicht zickige, ältere, rüstige, alleinstehende, nicht-auf's-Maul-gefallene Dame", die ihre Hofeinfahrt freiräumt.
Schon von weitem sehe ich, daß sie aufhört und auf mich starrt.
Als ich sie passiere ruft / schreit sie: "Ach du bist das bloß! Und ich dachte schon "wunder, was kommt auch jetzt!" ..... hahaha. Hört sich nicht sehr lustig an, aber sie klang irgendwie enttäuscht.....


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Dezember 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mitm Rad übern Zebrastreifen fahren soll man ja auch nicht
> Trotzdem ist das Hupen nicht gerechtfertigt, wenn er ohnehin warten musste ...



Ne, ich war doch als FUSSGÄNGER unterwegs.  Das ist ja das Kuriose.


----------



## Child3k (2. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht war der Autofahrer ja Italiener oder Franzose? Die haben ja ein etwas anderes Verständnis von Zebrastreifen ...

... hab ich gehört.


----------



## Shoxar (2. Dezember 2010)

Zebrastreifen dienen nur zur Verunstaltung der Straße. Kinder finden das irgendwie ganz toll.


----------



## MO_Thor (2. Dezember 2010)

Als ich mit meiner Freundin von der Arbeit nach Hause ging, zuckelte recht lange n Opi auf seinem Rad hinter uns her. Wir haben ihn dreimal vorbeilassen wollen, aber er tat nix. Beim vierten Mal dann sagte er nur "Kinnern, hier habt ihr Vorfahrt, da bleibe ich mal lieber hinter euch...."
War aber auch besser so als dass er auf dem Radweg fuhr: der is nämlich nicht geräumt und wird von den Autos permanent als Mini-Überholspur genutzt.


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Dezember 2010)

Child3k schrieb:


> Vielleicht war der Autofahrer ja Italiener oder Franzose? Die haben ja ein etwas anderes Verständnis von Zebrastreifen ...
> 
> ... hab ich gehört.



Stimmt tatsächlich. Ein Zebrastreifen heisst in Italien soviel wie "Achtung, hier könnte theoretisch so ein Geisteskranker auf die Idee kommen die Strasse zu queren!" 
Aber in meinem Italien-Urlaub stört mich das null dass ich dort sehr wachsam sein muss, weil die Italiener selhber sehr relaxt sind und im Gegensatz zu den Zuständen in D nicht permanent damit beschäftigt sind, das Verhalten anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer scharf zu beurteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (2. Dezember 2010)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Stimmt tatsächlich. Ein Zebrastreifen heisst in Italien soviel wie "Achtung, hier könnte theoretisch so ein Geisteskranker auf die Idee kommen die Strasse zu queren!"
> Aber in meinem Italien-Urlaub stört mich das null dass ich dort sehr wachsam sein muss, weil die Italiener selhber sehr relaxt sind und im Gegensatz zu den Zuständen in D nicht permanent damit beschäftigt sind, das Verhalten anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer scharf zu beurteilen.



Also ich hab das anders erlebt:

Wenn 2 Italiener in eine fragwürdige Verkehrssituation kommen, dann wird erst mal mitten auf der Straße angehalten, der Verkehr komplett blockiert, ausgestiegen und rege diskutiert, wer denn nun was falsch gemacht hat. 
Ob das dann auf einer sachlichen Ebene ausgetragen wird konnte ich mangels Italienischkenntnissen nicht einwandfrei feststellen 

ach ja: Bei den Zebrastreifen geb ich dir recht


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Dezember 2010)

Child3k schrieb:


> Vielleicht war der Autofahrer ja Italiener oder Franzose? Die haben ja ein etwas anderes Verständnis von Zebrastreifen



Franzosen haben nicht nur beim Zebrastreifen ein anderes Verständnis!^^
AUch rote Ampel werden oftmals schlichtweg ignoriert, egal ob Fussgänger oder Autofahrer!
Das schlimme war nur, nach 3-4 Tagen hatten wir das auch so drin


----------



## Capic Biker (3. Dezember 2010)

Bei uns herrscht Ordnung,
Da wird auf den Tisch geschissen das keiner rein Tritt!


----------



## nepo (3. Dezember 2010)

Also manche Fußgänger überfordern mich echt.

Auf dem Heimweg bin ich durch einen Park gefahren.
Es war ziemlich viel los und viele Leute waren mit Ihren Kindern samt Schlitten unterwegs. Also bin ich ganz vorsichtig durchgerollt.
Klingeln war nicht nötig, da aufgrund der CYO und IRC eh alle direkt auf die Seite gegangen sind. Hätte ich in der Situation auch irgendwie unpassend gefunden.
Wenn ein Papi mich zwar gesehen hat, aber nicht zur Seite gehen wollte, hab ich einfach ein bisserl gewartet,
schleißlich hat er gerade zwei Schlitten mit je zwei Kindern eine leichte Steigung hochgezogen. Danach hat auch er mich vorbeigelassen.
ALLE haben heute ihre Hunde zu sich gerufen und festgehalten.
Scheinbar nehmen die Leute doch sehr viel Rücksicht, wenn man auf fester Schneedecke mit dem Fahrrad daherkommt.
Alles superangenehm. Alle freundlich und gut gelaunt, hab mich ungefähr 73 mal bedankt.
Wer jetzt sagt, "wärste halt anderswo durchgefahren" dem sei gesagt, dass es unweit einen Weg gegeben hätte, auf dem keine Fahrräder erlaubt waren.

Bis ich auf eine Familie mit Papi, zwei Kindern, Oma und OPA gestoßen bin. Papi mit Schlitten und Kindern voraus.
Oma und Opa dahinter, werden gleich auf den Lichtkegel aufmerksam und gehen zur Seite. Ich rolle langsam vorbei, Papa hat mich noch nicht gesehen.
Ich will noch kurz warten, ob er mich sieht, bevor ich auf mich aufmerksam mache und da gehts los:

Oma: "Klingeling!"
Ich hab das noch für einen Scherz gehalten, dachte Sie will Papi damit sagen, dass ein Fahrrad kommt und musste lächeln.
Opa: "HABEN SIE KEINE KLINGEL!"
Ich denk mir *Ach duch *******, so einer... bloß weg hier* nach vorne: "Entschuldigung?"
Oma: "Haben Sie keine Klingel?"
Papi geht zu Seite, ich will mich aus dem Staub machen
Opa: "HEEE!!! HABEN SIE KEINE KLINGEL!!!"

Tja und da war ich überfordert mit der Selbstbeherrschung und bin stehen geblieben...

Ich: "Doch, aber wissen Sie, wie einen manche gleich anschreien, wenn man klingelt?"
Opa: "MAN KANN AUCH DEZENT KLINGELN!"
Ich: "Die Klingel hat nur einen Ton!"
Opa: "Ich fahr selber Fahrrad!!!! FAHR WEITER!!!"
Ich: "Hey ich hab jetzt weder jemanden gefährdet noch bedroht oder sonstwas!"
Opa: "SCHLEICH DICH! FAHR WEITER!"
Hmmmm und da wars um mich geschehen...
Ich: "Jetzt setzt's gleich was - GRATTLER"
Bevor mir wirklich die Nerven durchgehen bin ich mal weitergefahen.
(Und das hätte nicht mehr lange gedauert)
Opa noch hinterher: "DU BIST DER GRATTLER!"

Ich hatte schon die Schlagzeile vor Augen:
"Radlrambo schlägt Rentner krankenhausreif"

Ich glaub, ich sollte mal einen Anti-Agressionskurs besuchen.
Solche Säcke können mir nachhaltig die Laune verderben.


----------



## wortwitz (3. Dezember 2010)

nepo schrieb:


> Also manche Fußgänger überfordern mich echt.
> 
> Auf dem Heimweg bin ich durch einen Park gefahren.
> Es war ziemlich viel los und viele Leute waren mit Ihren Kindern samt Schlitten unterwegs. Also bin ich ganz vorsichtig durchgerollt.
> ...



reg dich nicht zu sehr drüber auf, wenn sich einer von 74 vom nichtklingeln belästigt fühlt isses doch ne gute quote...  gibt halt immer komische leute...


----------



## nepo (3. Dezember 2010)

wie recht du doch hast...


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Dezember 2010)

das nächste mal wenn du denen begegnest klingelst du die einfach komplett zusammen. Nimm dazu am besten sonen chinagong


----------



## Fusel Wusel (4. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> das nächste mal wenn du denen begegnest klingelst du die einfach komplett zusammen. Nimm dazu am besten sonen chinagong



Besser noch so noch ne 120dB Lufthupe.

Gibt halt Leute, denen es keiner recht machen kann. Die haben dich schließlich schon gesehen und meckern dich trotzdem an, anstatt dem vorhergehenden Bescheid zu geben, dass ein Radfahrer kommt.


----------



## Sird77 (4. Dezember 2010)

ich löse das via Quietscheente:

Habe die Erfahrung gemacht wenn du von hinten ankommst mit der Quietsche...
dann erwarten die meisten Leute ein kleines Mädchen/kleinen Jungen auf einem rosfarbenen/blaufarbenen Kinderrad.

(Funktioniert nur Urban und auf der Wald-Autobahn)

Plötzlich erwartet die verwunderten Fußgänger dann aber ein in voller FR/DH-Kluft an kommender MTBler--

dann sind die Blicke Gold wert

bis die meisten etwas realisieren bin ich oft schon vorbei ! Bzw. ernte meist Gelächter...
und das ist wohl besser als jede Art Diskussion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. Dezember 2010)

Sowas muß ich mir unbedingt auch mal zulegen... 

Heute aufm Arbeitsweg ein Ehepaar vor mir. Ich so *diiiiinggggg* (Charlie MTB-Klingel, bei dem Wetter aber leider nicht ganz so laut) - keine Reaktion. Ich also am runterschalten, weil ich auf die zwei schon fast aufgelaufen war, wollte grad ein zweites Mal klingeln, da bekommen die mich mit und gehen überrascht zur Seite. Beim Vorbeifahren bekam ich den Standardspruch "Aber ne Klingel haste fei scho, gell?" zu hören...  
Naja, ich hab mir jeglichen Kommentar verkniffen... 

Btw: Qietschende Bremsen (Resonanz Scheibe --> Gabel) wirken auch immer ganz gut, da brauchste keine Klingel...


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Dezember 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> ich löse das via Quietscheente:


 
Ich hab nen kleinen Quietschehai. Käpt`n Sharky. Funktioniert aber auch nicht immer. Einmal mir die Finger beinahe wundgedrückt und von dem Pärchen vor mir kam keinerlei Reaktion. Kurz bevor ich mich seitlich vorbeidrücken wollte dreht die Frau sich rum und meint: "Huch ein Radfahrer, ich dachte es wäre nur ne Ente hinter uns!" War ein Weg am Mainufer, also nicht ganz abwegig. Aber jetzt im Winter musste das Quietschetier doch wieder ner Klingel weichen. Bei der Kälte ist das Gummi so hart, dass man nur noch mit Mühe ein paar klägliche Töne rauskriegt.


----------



## damage0099 (6. Dezember 2010)

Gestern:
ich mit knapp 8km/h durch den Schnee gequält, kommen 4 Rentner entgegen: "Haben Sie sich verirrt?"
Ich: "Nein, Sie?"
Rentner: "hahaha, nein"
Ich: "na dann schönen Tag noch"
Rentner: "dir auch: Und noch viel Spaß...hahahha"

Manchmal können sie ganz schön nett sein.....


----------



## paradox (6. Dezember 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> ich löse das via Quietscheente:
> 
> Habe die Erfahrung gemacht wenn du von hinten ankommst mit der Quietsche...
> dann erwarten die meisten Leute ein kleines Mädchen/kleinen Jungen auf einem rosfarbenen/blaufarbenen Kinderrad.
> ...


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Dezember 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Bei der Kälte ist das Gummi so hart, dass man nur noch mit Mühe ein paar klägliche Töne rauskriegt.


Chemikerwitz: Thermoplaste sind komisch, sie werden hart wenn man sie unter die kalte dusche stellt...


----------



## sramx9 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hatte an den Falträdern Quietschehai ( auch Käpt`n Sharky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) und ca. 4  Quietschehähnchen in div. Größen - bringt gar nix. Musste erkennen, das die Schleswig-Holsteiner dafür noch nicht reif sind. jetzt doch Klingel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lithi (6. Dezember 2010)

=> Trillerpfeife


----------



## Eike. (6. Dezember 2010)

Damit wird man zwar gehört aber nicht unbedingt beliebter. Ein fröhliches "klingeling" funktionert eigentlich fast immer und da die meisten dann entweder erstmal verblüfft sind oder lachen gibts auch weniger Gemecker.


----------



## lithi (6. Dezember 2010)

naja, ich möchte mich nicht bei Leuten beliebt machen, die das was ich gerne mache als störend empfinden.
Es geht ja darum, sich rechtzeitig bemerkbar zu machen, um blöde Situationen oder gar Unfälle zu vermeiden.Den Leuten gehts meist auch um nichts anderes.
Sone Pfeife ist von Weiten zu hören und die Leute haben genug Zeit um bequem zur Seite zu gehen.
Ich puste da ja nicht rein, wenn ich direkt hinten den Leuten bin. Und mit nem "Danke" verabschiedet man sich dann noch.
Im Vergleich zur Klingel habe ich jetzt weniger Probleme mit der Pfeife. 
Und das im unfreundlichen Nordhessen^^

Wer mit nem "DIIINGDOONG" zurecht kommt, der solls machen. Hat bei mir nie so recht geklappt.
 Und mit nem Schirie beim Spazierengehen rechnet ja wohl niemand


----------



## andi55 (6. Dezember 2010)

Kurz vor der heutigen Morgendämmerung, als ich das Rad für den Weg zur Arbeit von der Laterne befreit habe, kommt ein Nachbar vorbei und öffnet seinen durch die noch fröhlich säuselnde Standheizung abgetauten 5er Touring.

*Er: "Sie müssen also auch nicht kratzen."*

Da wär' ich fast über die Motorhaube gestiegen


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Dezember 2010)

JA, die Amis haben ja auch für millionen einen Kulli entwickeln lassen der im All schreibt, die russen haben nen bleistift genommen...


----------



## dickerbert (6. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> JA, die Amis haben ja auch für millionen einen Kulli entwickeln lassen der im All schreibt, die russen haben nen bleistift genommen...


 Ich steh auf so 'nen Scheiß


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Dezember 2010)

stimmt nur leider nicht...


----------



## Wanderradler (7. Dezember 2010)

> stimmt nur leider nicht...


 
ist ne Urbane Legende sowie das Teflon angeblich auch von der NASA erfunden sein soll.


----------



## Haferstroh (7. Dezember 2010)

lithi schrieb:


> => Trillerpfeife



Nö, tragbares Fanfarenhorn mit integrierter Druckluftdose. Ist so infernalisch laut, wenn man als Benutzer keinen Hörsturz kreigen will, mit dem ausgestreckten Arm weit von sich weghalten und die Hornöffnung schön weg in die andere Richtung, dann gehts grad so. 

Für quasselnde Nordic-Walking-Horden die ultimative Waffe.


----------



## Zearom (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen Bekanntschaft mit einer Einheit Schutzpolizisten bei Nacht gemacht. Jedenfalls war ich mit meinem Crosser ganz entspannt auf einem Fahrradweg in Rheda-Wiederbrück unterwegs und bemerke einem langsamfahrenden Streifenwagen der mir entgegen kommt. Ich denke mir nichts große dabei bis mir ne Minute später kurz das Blaulicht von Hinten anleuchtet und der Polizist mich zum Anhalten "drängt".

Kollegin steht mit Hand an der Waffe am Fahrzeug (da wurd mir etwas mulmig...), und Ihr Kollege nörgelt etwas miesgelaunt das mein Licht viel zu hell sei (fahr ne Trelock 740, die leuchtet durchaus gut so in einem Trapez bis 3 meter vor mir). Ich wundere mich, zudem ich darauf achte das ich niemanden blende, und reagiere etwas angesäuert, mit einem "erm wie bitte?". Darauf der Polizist etwas energisch, ihre Lampe leuchte die ganze Straße aus. Ich mach die Lampe aus (sie war sogar im Eco-Modus), und frag schnippisch "besser?!". Er darauf "Komiker oder? Drehen sie die Lampe runter und für die Fehlende Klingel bekomm ich 15 Eur.". Bin dann mit einer Lampe gefahren die exakt 1m vor mir geleuchtet hat...

Fahr nun eine Supernova Airstream.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadgrajin (7. Dezember 2010)

Zearom schrieb:


> Er darauf "Komiker oder? Drehen sie die Lampe runter und für die Fehlende Klingel bekomm ich 15 Eur.".


Ich hätte da echt noch gefragt ob sie meine wiedergefunden haben oder wofür Sie die 15  wollten.



> Bin dann mit einer Lampe gefahren die exakt 1m vor mir geleuchtet hat...



Ja der Schwachsinn mit der Fahrradbeleuchtung, Sie ist nicht da damit man was sehen kann, nein Sie ist da, damit man gesehen wird. Komisch, ich dachte das wäre der Nebeneffekt und nicht der Hauptgrund.


----------



## JENSeits (7. Dezember 2010)

Das nächste mal die B&M Big Bang rausholen mit Off-Road fluter .... ach mensch das ist echt schade das die sowas stört ..


----------



## Zearom (7. Dezember 2010)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Ja der Schwachsinn mit der Fahrradbeleuchtung, Sie ist nicht da damit man was sehen kann, nein Sie ist da, damit man gesehen wird. Komisch, ich dachte das wäre der Nebeneffekt und nicht der Hauptgrund.



Vorallem in einer Stadt die am liebsten nur jede 3. Straßenlaterne befeuert und ab 8 uhr die Ampeln ausschalten...

Ich find dann immer grandios, wenn einem in kompletten schwarz gehaltene Nachtwanderer oder gar Hollandradfahrer (beleuchtung/reflektoren wtf?!) entgegenkommen.




JENSeits schrieb:


> Das nächste mal die B&M Big Bang rausholen mit Off-Road fluter .... ach mensch das ist echt schade das die sowas stört ..


jo, in die Supernova airstream schaut man ungerne rein. Da blenden die Autos echt auf, wenn man bergauf an die Straßen ranfährt...


----------



## wortwitz (7. Dezember 2010)

Mal ne dumme Frage, aber was hätten die den machen können, wenn du nicht angehalten wärst? Wenns bei dir so kalt is wie hier, wirst du wohl auch total vermummt unterwegs sein, also mit erkennen is da nix, und auf kleinen Wegen kannste denen wohl locker entkommen. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich würds ned machen, das isses ned wert wenn se mich doch erwischen, aber eigentlich könen se ja nix machen...


----------



## scary.master (7. Dezember 2010)

ich sage es nochmal auch wenn es keiner glaubt, habs mir aber genau so von einem hauptkomissar sagen lassen
wenn du weißt aus welchem grund sie dich anhalten wollen, und du fährst absichtlich weiter können sie dir garnichts, weil du als beschuldigter in einer straftat nicht verpflichtet bist der aufklärung beizutragen. alerdings musst du dann damit rechnen das sie dich dann auf andere art und weiße anhalten werden wenn sie dich in die finger bekommen


----------



## Priest0r (7. Dezember 2010)

scary.master schrieb:


> ich sage es nochmal auch wenn es keiner glaubt, habs mir aber genau so von einem hauptkomissar sagen lassen
> wenn du weißt aus welchem grund sie dich anhalten wollen, und du fährst absichtlich weiter können sie dir garnichts, weil du als beschuldigter in einer straftat nicht verpflichtet bist der aufklärung beizutragen. alerdings musst du dann damit rechnen das sie dich dann auf andere art und weiße anhalten werden wenn sie dich in die finger bekommen



und wenn ich mit 200 durch die hunderterzone fahre und es hinter mir blau blinkt fahr ich lieber 300, vllt komm ich ja davon - wenn nich is ja auch nich schlimmer.
guter kontakt.

nene. als ob man bei dem schnee, den blättern und dem kettengerassel irgendwelche polizeibeamte, sirenen oder sonstwas hören würde


----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. Dezember 2010)

Zearom schrieb:


> Kollegin steht mit Hand an der Waffe am Fahrzeug (da wurd mir etwas mulmig...), und Ihr Kollege nörgelt etwas miesgelaunt das mein Licht viel zu hell sei (fahr ne Trelock 740, die leuchtet durchaus gut so in einem Trapez bis 3 meter vor mir). Ich wundere mich, zudem ich darauf achte das ich niemanden blende, und reagiere etwas angesäuert, mit einem "erm wie bitte?". Darauf der Polizist etwas energisch, ihre Lampe leuchte die ganze Straße aus. Ich mach die Lampe aus (sie war sogar im Eco-Modus), und frag schnippisch "besser?!". Er darauf "Komiker oder? Drehen sie die Lampe runter und für die Fehlende Klingel bekomm ich 15 Eur.". Bin dann mit einer Lampe gefahren die exakt 1m vor mir geleuchtet hat...



Na da wunderst du dich noch? Der Polizist wollte sehen was für eine tolle helle Beleuchtung du fährst  und du stößt ihn so vor den Kopf? Ein netter Plausch und die Weiterfahrt wäre gesichert gewesen ... sind doch auch nur Menschen ... und haben Interesse daran was da so auf der Straße gefahren wird ...

Aber schon komisch ... meine Erfahrung mit der Polizei und dem MTB sind eigentlich soweit bisher nur sehr gut seit ich mit "Beleuchtung" unterwegs bin...

Selbst mit angeschalteter Lenker und Helmbeleuchtung wurde ich bis heute kein einziges mal wegen Unannehmlichkeiten angehalten. Und Zivilstreife im Wagen sehe ich öfter in der Stadt ... auf dem Lande ist mir auch schon so oft ein Wagen entgegen gekommen oder vorbei gefahren und ich hatte meine gesamte Flutlichtbeleuchtung auf Fernlicht an ... selbstverständlich blende ich immer ab ... aber ich hatte noch nie Probleme selbst dann nicht wenn ich mit meinem Stadtrad und der nicht STVZO konformen trelock ls330.
Eher kenne ich es so das man wegen zu dunkler Beleuchtung angehalten wird ....

Apropos Beleuchtung ... mir ist es wieder mal passiert, da steht man an der Ampel und die nette Beifahrerin kurbelt das Fenster runter und fragt: "Hallo, wir wollten nur mal wissen was das für eine Lampe ist die du da fährst..."  Ein netter plausch gehört einfach nun mal dazu ... 
Eine "montierte" Klingel hab ich auch nicht. 

Grüße


----------



## Zearom (7. Dezember 2010)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Na da wunderst du dich noch? Der Polizist wollte sehen was für eine tolle helle Beleuchtung du fährst  und du stößt ihn so vor den Kopf? Ein netter Plausch und die Weiterfahrt wäre gesichert gewesen ... sind doch auch nur Menschen ... und haben Interesse daran was da so auf der Straße gefahren wird ...



mmh, ich bin einem netten Plausch auf der Straße sicherlich nicht abgeneigt, aber wenn son brummiger Polizist mitten in der Nacht einen absteigen lässt und seine Kollegin die Finger an der Waffe hat. Ne son netter Plausch sieht anders aus... bzw. beginnt anders.

Oder hab ich deine Ironie nicht verstanden?


----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. Dezember 2010)

Zearom schrieb:


> mmh, ich bin einem netten Plausch auf der Straße sicherlich nicht abgeneigt, aber wenn son brummiger Polizist mitten in der Nacht einen absteigen lässt und seine Kollegin die Finger an der Waffe hat. Ne son netter Plausch sieht anders aus... bzw. beginnt anders.
> 
> Oder hab ich deine Ironie nicht verstanden?



Ne schon richtig ...  ... finde ich mehr als komisch... *IRONIE AN* Polizisten haben einfach keine Zeit für son scheiß ...  glaubs mir. Wie oft sehe ich das Fahrräder ohne Beleuchtung nicht kontrolliert werden ... und dann wirst ausgerechnet DU mit gezogener (räusper Hand an der) Waffe kontrolliert weil du eine LAMPE mit STVZO am Rad hast ... *IRONIE AUS*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zearom (7. Dezember 2010)

oooh... mein Ironiedetektor schlägt auf Maximum aus...

*pssst* unter uns kleinkriminellen: die hand war AN der Waffe, nicht gezogen


----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. Dezember 2010)

Zearom schrieb:


> *pssst* unter uns kleinkriminellen: die hand war AN der Waffe, nicht gezogen



sag ich doch ... scheinst ja alles richtig gemacht zu haben um kontrolliert zu werden...


----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. Dezember 2010)

Zearom schrieb:


> Drehen sie die Lampe runter und für die Fehlende Klingel bekomm ich 15 Eur.".



Gute Nachrichten für dich, ich hoffe du hast dir eine Quittung geben lassen und hast dir den Namen gemerkt ... denn für die fehlende Klingel kann er dir nur 10 eur berechnen. Siehe "Bremsen, Klingel oder Reflektoren entsprechen nicht den Vorschriften, sind nicht vorhanden oder betriebsbereit".


----------



## Zearom (7. Dezember 2010)

Interessant! Danke!

Gut das das Servicecenter 24 Stunden am Tag geöffnet hat.


----------



## dickerbert (7. Dezember 2010)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Gute Nachrichten für dich, ich hoffe du hast dir eine Quittung geben lassen und hast dir den Namen gemerkt ... (...)


 Die 5 EUR waren die Pauschale für die Anfahrt. Immerhin mussten sie extra drehen


----------



## Wanderradler (8. Dezember 2010)

typisch Polizei, Geld kassieren, aber bei den wirklich "wichtigen" Fällen (Raub, Mord usw) abwesend sein, naja...

Habe da mal irgendwo folgendes gelesen: Polizei, nix weiter als die "Nachvolker" der Wehrmacht...

Wenn ich manchmal höre und lese, wie die Polizei z.B. mit Demonstranten uswn umgeht, kein Wunder, dass sowas jemand mal schreiben tut.

Aber zurück zum Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (8. Dezember 2010)

Achso, Nachvolker und ich dachte immer das wären die Nachjürgen.


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Dezember 2010)

Und jetzt? Revolution? Anarchie? GTA San Andreas?


----------



## morph027 (8. Dezember 2010)

homerjay schrieb:


> Achso, Nachvolker und ich dachte immer das wären die Nachjürgen.



Made my day


----------



## Wanderradler (8. Dezember 2010)

ok erwischt!

Immer diese verdammte neue Rechtschreibregeln...

Also gut, noch einmal:





> Polizei, nix weiter als die "Nachfolger" der Wehrmacht...


 
So, jetzt richtig?

Wie auch immer, habe das Gefühl, wenn ich immer in den Nachrichten usw. höre bzw. sehe, dass unschuldige Demonstranten von der Polizei "verkloppt" werden bzw. mit Wasserwerfern übern haufen geschossen werden, dass es tatsächlich so ist, dass die sich so verhalten, wie die Wehrmacht damals gegen andersdenkenden.


----------



## Eike. (8. Dezember 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> So, jetzt richtig?



Von der Rechtschreibung her ja, sonst Bullshit. Die dämliche Diskussion gab es grad erst in einem anderen Thread und da hat sie genauso wenig gepasst wie hier.


----------



## 4mate (8. Dezember 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> bzw. mit Wasserwerfern übern haufen geschossen werden, dass es tatsächlich so ist, dass die sich so verhalten, *wie die Wehrmacht damals gegen andersdenkenden*.









 So ein Quatsch!
Es war nicht die Wehrmacht im Dritten Reich, sondern andere Organisationen.

Könnte kotzen wenn ich so einen Müll lese (nebenbei gesagt: Auch in anderen Threads von diesem User ); das Ergebnis von irgendwas aufgeschnappt, weniger als die Hälfte davon verstanden, das "verstandene" auch noch falsch interpretiert


----------



## Harvester (8. Dezember 2010)

"Nachfolger" wurde so auch schon vor der Rechtschreibreform so geschrieben.
Somit wurde dieser Fehler, wie auch andere, auf den Falschen geschoben....


----------



## Bill Tür (8. Dezember 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, habe das Gefühl, wenn ich immer in den Nachrichten usw. höre bzw. sehe, dass unschuldige Demonstranten von der Polizei "verkloppt" werden bzw. mit Wasserwerfern übern haufen geschossen werden, dass es tatsächlich so ist, dass die sich so verhalten, wie die Wehrmacht damals gegen andersdenkenden.


Natürlich erwischt es bei solchen Demonstrationen auch Unschuldige. Ich lade dich aber recht herzlich zu Silvester ans Connewitzer Kreuz in Leipzig ein, ist mit dem Rad in unter 3 h Anfahrt zu schaffen. Ich frage dich, wie unschuldig kann jemand sein, der mit Benzin zu einer Demonstration kommt? Ich habe auch immer meine Skimaske, Sonnenbrille und Springerstiefel dabei. Bei den Demos, bei denen ich dabei war, hat man allerhöchstens als Ausnahme einen fehlgeleiteten Hieb von einem der Menschen hinter der Uniform bekommen. Die, die böse verprügelt werden, waren im Vorfeld auf der Demonstration so gut wie alle nicht ganz passiv. (Meine ganze Aussage ist unabhängig von meiner Meinung, dass Demonstrationen ein legitimes, rechtsstaatlicher Mittel der Meinungsäußerung sind, welches der Staat auf jeden Fall gewähren soll, sogar bei braunem Gezocks.)


----------



## CC-Freak (8. Dezember 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> ok erwischt!
> 
> Immer diese verdammte neue Rechtschreibregeln...
> 
> ...


 O o o unschuldige Demonstranten höre ich zum ersten mal  und die böse Polizei und was ist mit der Bundeswehr auch böse oder gaaaanz böse


----------



## Wanderradler (8. Dezember 2010)

> Die dämliche Diskussion gab es grad erst in einem anderen Thread und da hat sie genauso wenig gepasst wie hier


 
Ja, ihr habt ja eigentlich recht, habe damit angefangen und ist ins dämliche abgetriftet, Sorry Leute.

Aber will es hier nicht verscherzen, deshalb lasse ich das Thema und kehre wieder zum alten Thema zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (8. Dezember 2010)

Um aufs Thema zurückzuführen: 
_Wie auch immer, habe das Gefühl, wenn ich immer in den Nachrichten usw. höre bzw. sehe, dass_ unschuldige Fußgänger von Radfahrern bedrängt werden, dass Radfahrer durch und durch böse sind. 
Merkste was?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (8. Dezember 2010)

Klar, die Welt ist böse. Das weiß ich aus Zeitung & Fernsehen. Und Radio. Und immer sind die anderen schuld...  

So ganz nach dem Motto: BILD dir deine Meinung...


----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Dezember 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Klar, die Welt ist böse. Das weiß ich aus Zeitung & Fernsehen. Und Radio. Und immer sind die anderen schuld...
> 
> So ganz nach dem Motto: BILD dir deine Meinung...



Mal schauen ...


Betrunkener schleudert Rad auf Regio-Zug

Polizei macht Jagd auf Rad-Rambos

Täter flüchtet nach Banküberfall mit dem Rad

Ja die Radwelt ist Böse aus der Sicht der Bild Welt. - Ich hab nur "rad" in die suche eingetippt...


----------



## Wanderradler (8. Dezember 2010)

> _sehe, dass_ unschuldige Fußgänger von Radfahrern bedrängt werden, dass Radfahrer durch und durch böse sind.


 
könnte man ja ewig weiter fortsetzen, z.B. die Radfahrer werden von Autos bedrängt, sind also alle Autofahrer böse, wenn die Autofahrer vom Winter "bedrängt" werden (Glatteis, Schneefall), ist der Winter böse

Eigentlich kann es doch soo einfach auf der Welt sein oder? Einfach sich selber und seine Umwelt beobachten und angemessen reagieren, anstatt es zu übertreiben.

Ach ja, halte jetzt meine Luft an, werde vom Sauerstoff und den darin enthaltenen Staubteilchen bedrängt


----------



## heifisch (8. Dezember 2010)

von was wird der winter gedroht? von der wärme?


----------



## Wanderradler (8. Dezember 2010)

> von was wird der winter gedroht? von der wärme?


 
 momentan...JA


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Dezember 2010)

die scheinen ja zurecht rum zu mosern, die Fussgänger, die nörgler, die . . . 
http://www.faz.net/s/RubFAE83B7DDEF...EE9D1564984E2E20CF~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


----------



## Armani (9. Dezember 2010)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Um aufs Thema zurückzuführen:
> _Wie auch immer, habe das Gefühl, wenn ich immer in den Nachrichten usw. höre bzw. sehe, dass_ unschuldige Fußgänger von Radfahrern bedrängt werden, dass Radfahrer durch und durch böse sind.



Kein Wunder, es berichtet ja auch keine über Radler die keinen Ärger machen, obwohl die in der Überzahl sind.


----------



## dickerbert (10. Dezember 2010)

Es ging ja auch eher darum zu zeigen, dass das was in den Medien präsentiert wird, nicht immer der Wahrheit entspricht. Das Wichtigste ist und bleibt nunmal das selbstständige Überdenken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (10. Dezember 2010)

kannst du das für alle themen? Also ich habe keine Ahnung von Politik, Wirtschaft, Mode,... darum muss ich da einfach mal glauben was in den medien erzählt wird.


----------



## Harvester (10. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich sehe,welche Fehler gemacht werden bei den Themen, bei denen ich mich auskenne habe ich Angst vor den Fehler bei den Themen, bei denen ich mich nicht auskenne....


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Dezember 2010)

das ist es ja, darum nehme ich die informationen einfach hin und versuche mir möglichst kein urteil daraus zu bilden...

achja und letztens hielt mich jemand für "durchgeknallt" gehalten. Versteh ich gar nicht...


----------



## Sardic (10. Dezember 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> die scheinen ja zurecht rum zu mosern, die Fussgänger, die nörgler, die . . .
> http://www.faz.net/s/RubFAE83B7DDEFD4F2882ED5B3C15AC43E2/Doc~E754A4BF8982048EE9D1564984E2E20CF~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


Die Leute die sich beschweren kenn ich, bin leztens auf der zeil gefahren. ganz langsam ,bin nicht mal richtig gefahren bin so wie auf nem Laufrad gelaufen, hab 2 meter vor jemand gebremst und wurde dafür angemekert , was mir einfälle blabla bla :X


----------



## Bikeschreck (12. Dezember 2010)

*"Schon mal was von Vorfahrt gehört?"*

Frage eines Nordic Walkers im Rentenalter,als ich auf einem Wiesenweg den Berg hochradelte. Er kam mir bergab entgegen und musste nur einen Schritt zur Seite machen,der ihn nicht mal anstrengte.
Ich dachte immer,im Verkehr lässt der Bergab-Fahrer den Bergauf-Fahrer die Vorfahrt. Hab da in der Fahrschule wohl was verpennt!?


Meinen vor mir fahrenden Mitschreiter fragte er:

*"Muss ich jetzt zur Seite gehen?"*

Was hat der wohl geantwortet?


----------



## wortwitz (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte auf nem Schotterweg mal fast ne Gruppe Nordic Walker platt gemacht. Fahr nichtsahnend mit Beleuchtung auf freier Strecke um ne größere Kurve. War natürlich auf der rechten Seite unterwegs. Plötzlich taucht vor mir ne Gruppe Nordic Walker auf, alle dunkel gekleidet und ohne Licht etc und zwar auf "meiner" Spur. Da ich relativ schnell unterwegs war (ich fahr die Strecke häufig) konnte ich nurnoch ganz knapp bremsen und ausweichen. Die müssen mich schon von weitem gesehen haben, da ich aber kein Kurvenlicht hab ich sie nicht. 
Das hätte böse ausgehen können, wenn ich nicht so gut auf die Strecke geachtet hätte (man konnte die echt kaum sehen, haben sich auch ned unterhalten oder anders auf sich aufmerksam gemacht). 
Aber wenn dann mal ein Radfahrer auf der falschen Spur fährt oder kein Licht dabei hat, dann is die Hölle los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich hol schonmal Teer und Federn...


----------



## Kettenglied (13. Dezember 2010)

@wortwitz
Du bist also der Meinung das die Fußgänger auf der falschen Seite marschiert sind? Und das man als Fußgänger eine Lichtanlage braucht ist mir übrigens auch neu.


----------



## nadgrajin (13. Dezember 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> @wortwitz
> Du bist also der Meinung das die Fußgänger auf der falschen Seite marschiert sind? Und das man als Fußgänger eine Lichtanlage braucht ist mir übrigens auch neu.



Wieso nicht, ich fände dies praktisch zumal die Lichtanlage eines Fahrrads nicht zum sehen gedacht ist, sondern um gesehen zu werden und wer mal bei uns über den Damm am Rhein bei Dunkelheit gefahren ist wird die ganzen schwarz gekleideten Hundeausführer welche man erst im letzten Moment sieht kennen. Und ehrlich, ich finde es gerade an solchen Stellen eine Frechheit ohne Licht zu sein. Ansonsten kann ich ja auf dem Damm da er nicht der StVO unterliegt auch mein Licht ausmachen, mal sehen wie die Herren Fußgänger dies dann finden.


----------



## Wanderradler (13. Dezember 2010)

> relativ schnell unterwegs war


 
was heist den bei dir relativ schnell? manchmal hilft es auch langsamer herranzuradeln und vor allem vorrausschauend fahren.



> Aber wenn dann mal ein Radfahrer auf der falschen Spur fährt oder kein Licht dabei hat, dann is die Hölle los...


 

Ja, dann ist der Teufel los...*Oberlehrermodus an*
aber man kann es besser machen als diese "Stockenten", in dem man in der richtigen Spur fährt und immer Licht dabei hat.*Oberlehrermodus aus*


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Dezember 2010)

Kauf dir...

...eine vernünftige Lampe mit Helmhalterung, dann hast du auch dein "Kurvenlicht" und siehst alles auf deinem weg 50m vorher.


----------



## wortwitz (13. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Kauf dir...
> 
> ...eine vernünftige Lampe mit Helmhalterung, dann hast du auch dein "Kurvenlicht" und siehst alles auf deinem weg 50m vorher.



Geb mir...

...genug Geld damit ich mir sowas kaufen kann. 



ich wollte ja ned sagen, das Fußgänger sofort nen Weg verlassen sollen, sobald ein Radfahrer kommt, aber wenns nachts stockfinster is, dann halt ichs nicht für angebracht, in dunklen Klamotten ohne Reflektoren, Licht etc. joggen oder was auch immer zu gehen.


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Dezember 2010)

Und dann auchnoch frech werden... 80 euro in die eigene sicherheit und die der anderen zu investieren finde ich zumutbar.


----------



## Bikeschreck (13. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir waren es 58 Euro,man muss nur suchen.


----------



## bobons (14. Dezember 2010)

Bekommt man bei Dino-Direkt ab 50,81 Euro inkl. Versand, die besagte 900 Lumen SSC P7-DX-ebay-etc.-Lampe.

Gestern auf dem Weg in die HS: Ein viel befahrener Weg, ein Golden Retriever steht da so rum, Herrchen ist 50 m weiter vorne, ich fahre langsam ran weil die Hündin Zickzack läuft, als sie mich sieht bleibt sie stehen, ich beschleunige um vorbeizufahren, aber es ist vorbei, Wuffi denkt ich will mit ihr spielen!
Ich fand das nur witzig weil ich gemerkt habe dass sie einfach nur verspielt ist und mich nicht in Stücke reissen wird. Aber als sich das Herrchen irgendwann umgedreht hat hat er angefangen den Hund anzubrüllen, weil es für ihn wahrscheinlich so aussah dass der Hund mich verfolgt! 
Er hat sich dann entschuldigt, ich fand es nur witzig.


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2010)

Heute auf dem Weg zur Arbeit eine lustige Begegnung mit einem Autofahrer gehabt:

Auf einer langen geraden Straße durch ein Wohngebiet, natürlich total verschneit und nicht geräumt, fährt ein alter, rostiger Opel vor mir her, der augenscheinlich Spaß daran hat, immer wieder sein Heck ausbrechen zu lassen. Auf jeden Fall legt er es offensichtlich drauf an. 
Viel schneller als ich ist er trotzdem nicht, deswegen bin ich eigentlich konstant hinter ihm, und rutsche auch ziemlich rum. Irgendwann lässt er mich dann mal kurz vorbei, wohl um zu schauen, wie ich das so mache . Also denke ich mir eben "was der kann, kann ich auch" und lege es auch ein bisschen drauf an, mein Hinterrad wedeln zu lassen. Schwer ist das ja nicht auf der zugepampten Schneedecke.

An der Kreuzung, vor er auf die Hauptstraße abbiegt, hält der Opel dann an und wartet auf mich. Beifahrerfenster geht runter und die Beifahrerin sagt breit grinsend in noch breiterem bayrisch: "Jo, des war fei a Gaudi, gell"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> und lege es auch ein bisschen drauf an, mein Hinterrad wedeln zu lassen.



Poserin!   

Aber ja, bei den Schneemassen wird man als Radfahrer doch schon etwas komisch beäugt - vor allem wenn man wie ich voll vermummt durch die Gegend eiert...


----------



## heifisch (19. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt, mit Skihose, Skijacke, Fullface, Google und Bike kannste soviel grüßen wie du willst, wie Leute gucken nur noch vollkommen belämmert.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. Dezember 2010)

Auf dem Rückweg von unserer Adventstour sind wir an einer größeren Gruppe Wanderern vorbeigefahren. Natürlich hatte keiner von uns eine Klingel am Rad, die Bremsen haben bei der Witterung aber glücklicherweise laut gequitscht. An den ersten paar Wanderern sind wir (nach kurzem "klingeln") gut vorbei gekommen, nur an zwei älteren Damen nicht. Als ich dann ein bisschen länger "geklingelt" habe, sind sie erschrocken mit dem Kommentar: "Oh, ich dachte das wären Wildgänse!",  zur Seite gesprungen. Ich musste mich zusammenreißen nicht laut loszulachen, wobei ich im Nachhinein sagen muss, dass das Geräusch recht ähnlich einer schnatternden Gans ist.


----------



## JENSeits (19. Dezember 2010)

Allerdings bei dem Wetter unwarscheinlich 
Ich musste mir Heute von einer Jugendtruppe anhören, das ich ja verrückt sei zusammen mit den Roldern in den Schnee zufahren. 
Allerdings fand ich die Halbstarken nur in ihrer Boxershorts wesentlich verrückter 
Sonst kamen bewundernde / verwunderte Blicke ..


----------



## wortwitz (20. Dezember 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Allerdings fand ich die Halbstarken nur in ihrer Boxershorts wesentlich verrückter



wtf? was'n da passiert?


----------



## JENSeits (20. Dezember 2010)

sah zeimlich nach Junggesellenabscheid aus - am Sonntag allerdings eher komisch.  Ich denke daher an eine verlorene Wette oder einfach "Coolness"


----------



## scary.master (20. Dezember 2010)

würde heute von einem etwas betagterem mann gefragt ob ich denn schneeketten drauf habe, nachdem ich mit "nein" geantwortet hatte meinte er, dann dürfe ich nicht fahren
-obs jetz ernst oder scherzhaft gemeint war, hab ich nicht ganz rausbekommen


----------



## Child3k (21. Dezember 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Allerdings fand ich die Halbstarken nur in ihrer Boxershorts wesentlich verrückter



Wie? Alle in einer Boxershort? Sah sicherlich spaßig aus -- so aus der Ferne


----------



## JENSeits (21. Dezember 2010)

sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (28. Dezember 2010)

Heute und die Tage kamen öfters Sätze wie diese von den Passanten:
"Oh du möchtest jetzt bei diesem Wetter Fahrrad fahren? - Viel Spaß! - Fahr vorsichtig"

Schön wie das Wetter die Leute besänftigt


----------



## Cuberius (28. Dezember 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Heute und die Tage kamen öfters Sätze wie diese von den Passanten:
> "Oh du möchtest jetzt bei diesem Wetter Fahrrad fahren? - Viel Spaß! - Fahr vorsichtig"
> 
> Schön wie das Wetter die Leute besänftigt



Kenne ich irgendwo her. 
Lustig sind auch die Blicke von festgefahrenen Autofahrern, wenn man dran vorbei radelt.


----------



## nadgrajin (28. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Und dann auchnoch frech werden... 80 euro in die eigene sicherheit und die der anderen zu investieren finde ich zumutbar.



5-20 Euro für ein paar Reflektorbänder welche sich Fußgänger anziehen können finde ich auch zumutbar, nur mal der Fairness wegen.

Da bei uns der Rhein vor Weihnachten mal wieder über das Ufer übergetreten war, ist nun auf einigen Fußwegen derzeit eine schöne Eisschicht, so bin ich heute mal 2 Stündchen an der Uferregion rumgefahren. Kurz bevor ich heim fahren will sieht mich ein Jogger auf einem der vereisten Wege lang fahren, er wollte wohl den oberen Weg lang laufen dreht aber als er mich sieht in Richtung unterer vereister Weg und läuft so genau auf mich zu. Kaum kommt er bei der Eisschicht an rutscht er und legt sich hin. Als ich dann bei Ihm angekommen bin und Ihn Frage ob etwas passiert ist und ich helfen kann guckt er mich verdutzt an und fragt ob das normal ist das man mit dem Rad auf Eis nicht hinfliegt. Ich grinse und meine nur zu Ihn das die Spikes an meinen Reifen da doch recht gute Arbeit leisten. Worauf er dann meint, so etwas bräuchte er nun auch für seine Joggingschuhe. 

Ich hoffe er lässt es sein, derzeit kann man auf der vereisten Strecke recht gut fahren ohne groß auf Fußgänger zu treffen, einzig ein paar Schlittschuhfahrer hab ich dort sonst getroffen.


----------



## Ayuna (29. Dezember 2010)

bin gestern auch mal wieder Radeln gegangen, sitz daheim auf der Treppe vor der Tür und zieh brav die Schuhe an... schnapp meinen Rucksack und meinen Fullface Helm (Bei dem Wetter echt besser^^)... lauf zu meinem Fahrrad, kommt die Nachbarsfrau raus uns fragt "Wollen se Ski fahren gehen? soviel schnee liegt ja dann doch nicht bei uns"... und ich nur "Nö Fahrrad fahren, dafür reichts vollkommen"

der Blick war echt ein Bild wert, muss mir mal ne Helmcam holen


----------



## Wanderradler (30. Dezember 2010)

> so etwas bräuchte er nun auch für seine Joggingschuhe


 
soweit ich weis, gibt es ja sowas auch für Schuhe (Joggingschuhe), meine mit richtigen Spikes.

Was ich auch immer wieder sehr interessant finde, wenn Fahrradfahrer mit ihren "Rentnernrädern" (Citybikes usw.) durch den Schnee wollen, aber so langsam fahren, wie ein Fussgänger langsam läuft oder die meiste Zeit ihr Radl schieben. 

Können doch lieber gleich laufen, haben die mehr davon.

Im moment bin ich doch sehr froh, selber im Winter kein MTB zu fahren, hätte nicht gedacht, dass soo viel Schnee runterkommt.

Bin in letzten Tagen mal bekannte Radwege "abwandern" gewesen, aber schon mein Gewicht alleine hat ausgerreicht, um einen halben Meter einzusacken.


----------



## Kosmo83 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

nun muss ich aber mal was aus Sicht des Hundehalters und auch "Fußgängers" sagen.

Zu der Hundesache, mein Hund ist nun nicht grade klein, fällt also auf (ein Tschechoslowakischer Wolfshund) und ich bin bei uns Im Wald unterwegs.
Da es Matschig ist, hatte ich meine festen BW-Stiefel an (warum relevant, merkt ihr gleich).
Zumindest ich meinen hund an der Leine, recht nah bei mir, der Weg ist gut und gern 2,5m breit, plus rasenstreifen rechts und links. Also eher Geräumig.

Nun kommt ein besonderes Exemplar der Gattung Biker von hinten angeschossen (da der Weg an der Stelle Langgezogen ist, musste er mich gesehen haben, und auch meinen Hund) und schießt SOOO nah an meinem Hund vorbei, der m rechten Streifen grade sein Geschäft verrichtete, dass sie sich schon böse erschreckt hat und das will was heißen, da sie in der Stadt aufgewachsen ist.
Ich ihm zwar noch hinterher gerufen, was das soll, es ist doch genug Platz.
Halbe Stunde später, andere Stelle, Ich sah bereits den Biker ankommen, er sauste wieder durch die Gegend, DAS GELÄNDE GEHÖRT MIR.
Diesmal sauste er so nah an mir vorbei, dass er meine Jacke Striff, worauf ich aus reflex diesmal zutrat und mit dem Schuh leider zwischen die Speichen des Hinterrades kam, Hat mir nicht voel ausgemacht, IHN hats vom Rad gerissen, und er meinte, ich müsse seine DT Suisse nun bezahlen, und Schmerzensgeld.
Als ich ihm dann nur sagte, dass ich ihn anzeige, wegen Gefährdung, Nötigung und Sachbeschädigung, da meine Jacke kaputt war, und ich seinen Namen haben wollte, schulterte er sein Rad und war weg.

Nächste Aktion:
Ich in Wyhl bei Stuttgart. Deutsche Meisterschaft Feldbogen, der Parcour wurde Großräumig abgesperrt. In Zeitungen wurde bekannt gegeben, dass die Deutsche Meisterschaft stattfindet, und Warnschilder wiesen darauf hin, dass Lebensgefahr besteht.
Feldbogen ist eine Disziplin, bei der auf verschiedene Scheiben geschossen werden, die im Wald/Gelände stehen, mit Entfernungen zwischen 5 und 60m. Dabei sind die Entfernungen nur bei 50% bekannt, die anderen 50% müssen geschätzt werden. Die stärksten Bögen, sogenannte Compoundbögen mit Flaschenzugsystem werden in den USA auch für die Grizlyjagd genutzt.

Zumindest schossen nicht nur vereinzelt Radler durch das Gelände, einfach unter der Absperrung durch.
Einer radelte auch an mir vorbei, als ich grade wartete, bis ich dran war.
Dem sagte ich nur, dass Lebensgefahr besteht, und er die Konzentration der Schützen stört. Das störte ihn nicht, die Würden schon um ihn rum schießen. Ich habe ihm eine Wette angeboten, wenn ich seinen Reifen treffe, auf eine Entfernung von 30m dann bekomme ich sein Rad und 1000 Euro, und er kommt mit dem Leben davon. Fand er nicht so gut, nachdem er gesehen hat, dass das Ziel, auf dass ich grade schießen musste, 55m weit weg war, 40° berg auf, und die Scheibe 80cm durchmesser hatte, wobei die 6 (maximale Ringzahl) grade mal 8cm durchmesser hatte. 

Ich fahre GERN mit dem Rad, auch durchs Gelände, aber eines sollten ALLE sich zu herzen nehmen, jeder sollte auf den anderen Rücksicht nehmen, und wenn ältere Passanten auf den Wegen sind, dann fährt man ebend mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit vorbei, mach ich mit dem Rennrad auch, auch wenn ich vorher 40km/h drauf hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webalizer (30. Dezember 2010)

Kosmo83 schrieb:


> ...worauf ich aus reflex diesmal zutrat und mit dem Schuh leider zwischen die Speichen des Hinterrades kam...


Seltsame Reflexe hast Du da


----------



## Kosmo83 (30. Dezember 2010)

Kommt vielleicht vom Karate 

Aber mal im Ernst, muss man denn an Fußgängern vorbeiheiten, als wären sie nur Hindernisse auf dem Weg zum großen Sieg ?

Sorry, beide nutzen die Möglichkeiten, die ihnen unsere Wälder bieten, beide haben das Recht dazu (wobei die MTBler meist sogar nicht das Recht dazu haben) also sollten auch BEIDE friedlich und Respektvoll miteinander umgehen.

Wenn Fußgänger dann trotzdem rumkrakelen, ok, aber wieviele Biker geben denn Anlass dazu, dass man sich beschwert


----------



## goopher (30. Dezember 2010)

Tja es sind nur die wenigsten aber dafür reichen die um den guten Ruf zu runinieren.


Bei dem Wetter im Wald, Nordic Walker der uns bergauf entgegen kommt.

"Wie bei dem Wetter radeln ?" ich" Klar geht immer". Er grinst und meint " Hab heute weiter oben noch mehr von der Sorte getroffen ... "


----------



## floggel (30. Dezember 2010)

Kosmo83 schrieb:


> Ich habe ihm eine Wette angeboten, wenn ich seinen Reifen treffe, auf eine Entfernung von 30m dann bekomme ich sein Rad und 1000 Euro, und er kommt mit dem Leben davon. Fand er nicht so gut, nachdem [proll]


Warum genau sollte er auch eine Wette annehmen, bei der er nur verlieren kann? Das wäre hochgradig töricht.


----------



## Kettenglied (30. Dezember 2010)

> Diesmal sauste er so nah an mir vorbei, dass er meine Jacke Striff,  worauf ich aus reflex diesmal zutrat und mit dem Schuh leider zwischen  die Speichen des Hinterrades kam, Hat mir nicht voel ausgemacht, IHN  hats vom Rad gerissen, und er meinte, ich müsse seine DT Suisse nun  bezahlen, und Schmerzensgeld.
> Als ich ihm dann nur sagte, dass ich ihn anzeige, wegen Gefährdung,  Nötigung und Sachbeschädigung, da meine Jacke kaputt war, und ich seinen  Namen haben wollte, schulterte er sein Rad und war weg.


Also das was er gemacht hat war sicher nicht richtig. Aber deine Selbstjustiz hätte übelst ins Auge gehen können. Der Tritt war kein Reflex sondern Vorsatz.


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Dezember 2010)

@kosmo: so ganz glauben kann ich dir beide aktionen nicht so ganz.
Wie man einen Fuß (auch einen BW Stiefel) in ein sich drehendes Laufrad rein und heile wieder raus bekommt ist mir etwas schleierhaft. Vorallem wenn dabei dann noch speichen kaputtgehen...
Außerdem weiß ich ja nicht welche Sitten ihr da auf euren Feldturnieren habt (ich selbst schieße ja nur DSB-FITA) aber mit irgentwem zu "wetten" man könne auf ihn schießen würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. Dezember 2010)

Kosmo83 schrieb:


> Ich fahre GERN mit dem Rad, auch durchs Gelände, aber eines sollten ALLE sich zu herzen nehmen, jeder sollte auf den anderen Rücksicht nehmen, und wenn ältere Passanten auf den Wegen sind, dann fährt man ebend mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit vorbei, mach ich mit dem Rennrad auch, auch wenn ich vorher 40km/h drauf hatte.



Wenn ich mir das so durchlese bist Du ein genauso rücksichtsloser Kerl wie die Radfahrer, die Du nennst. Wobei mir niemals ein solcher Radfahrer begegnet wäre.

Und für den Fuß im Hinterrad hättest eine Anzeige kassiert, auch wenn mir mit Karatetritten, Grizzlytöterbogen und Hund gedroht hättest. Ist nämlich ebenfalls Gefährdung, Sachbeschädigung und was weiß ich nicht noch alles.

Außerdem glaub ich einfach nicht, dass mehrere Radfahrer ein abgesperrtes Gelände passieren, in dem mit dem Bogen geschossen wird, in der frohen Hoffnung, die Schützen würden schon um die Radfahrer herum schießen. Klingt eher nach einer Märchenstunde.

Aber eine Frage hätte ich doch: Kann man mit einen solch wundervollen Kompositbogen auf 100m Entfernung auch einen Duden durchlöchern?


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Dezember 2010)

> Aber eine Frage hätte ich doch: Kann man mit einen solch wundervollen Kompositbogen auf 100m Entfernung auch einen Duden durchlöchern?


 
Hier! Ich kann das! Und das ohne "Flaschenzug", der gar keiner ist...
Die bögen von denen er spricht beruhen auf einem Übersetzungswechsel durch exzenrisch gelagerte, manchmal oval geformte Rollen, die am ende des Auszuges die Kraft reduzieren. Dadurch kann man genauer zielen und gleichzeitig größere Energien in den Pfeil leiten (die dann am anfang des Auszugs eingeleitet werden):

Compound (Feder mit dynamischer anlenkung):
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3XeaWt7huQ"]YouTube        - Dave Cousins - Interview & Shooting Tips (Part 1)[/nomedia]

Recurve(Feder mit konstanter Anlenkung):
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJbGDFeEUZE"]YouTube        - Im Dong Hyun[/nomedia]


----------



## webalizer (30. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Jetpilot (30. Dezember 2010)

ja, ich weiß...ich bin schon still


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kosmo83 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ja, aber Flaschenzug verstehen die meisten einfacher 
Nein, ich sagte sein Reifen, nicht auf Ihn... kleiner Unterschied, würde bedeuten Fahrrad neben Scheibe stellen, und auf Reifen schießen, OHNE Radler drauf.

Ich schieße auch DSB-Fita... darf ich erfahren, wie du heißt, vielleicht kennt man sich ja.

Sicher war die Aktion mit den Fuß im Rad nicht ganz astrein, zugegeben!


----------



## Daniel_93 (30. Dezember 2010)

Offtopic:
Hey, wir können nen Bogenschützen Thread aufmachen ^^ Am 30.1. gehts aufs Land (aber ich find Feldbogen auch besser ) mit Recurve btw... bei der Aktion durchlöchert den Duden wär ich auch dabei

Ontopic: Was ich immer besonders toll finde ist wenn gefragt wird warum man mit Motorradhelm Fahrrad fährt...aber naja warscheinlich weil die Kiddies noch nie richtig gefahren sind.


----------



## Kosmo83 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hehe  noch ein Recurver  
Ich schieße im NSSV  wollte dieses Jahr nicht zur Land, da ich meinen Stil komplett umstelle, aber nein, 512 haben trotzdem gereicht... AAAAARRRR
Und nun muss auch ich am 30. zur LM


----------



## Daniel_93 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ähm...was ist NSSV 
Was 512? Hatt ich auch! 
Vielleicht sieht man sich in Solingen?^^


----------



## Jetpilot (31. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht diskutieren wir das in einem anderen Thread weiter?


----------



## Kettenglied (31. Dezember 2010)

> Ich schieße im NSSV





Daniel_93 schrieb:


> Ähm...was ist NSSV



http://www.nssv.org ....das Ziel immer direkt vor den Augen.


----------



## Daniel_93 (31. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Vielleicht diskutieren wir das in einem anderen Thread weiter?


Sag Ich doch wir brauchen nen Thread^^


Kettenglied schrieb:


> http://www.nssv.org ....das Ziel immer direkt vor den Augen.


Das glaub ich jetzt weniger


----------



## Cuberius (1. Januar 2011)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> http://www.nssv.org ....das Ziel immer direkt vor den Augen.



Also jetzt Hunde beim Schlitten ziehen mit Pfeil und Bogen abschießen?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (1. Januar 2011)

Um mal wieder zu den Fussgängersprüchen zu kommen:

dieses Jahr geh ich mit Minuspunkten in den Klug********rPokal-

Auf der Ausfahrt heute hat mich ne alte Dame( volkstümlich OMA genannt) hart erwischt:

Sie wartete nett hinter nem Schneehaufen, bis wir vorbei ware.
Leider ging mir dabei das Vorderrad im Schnee weg, sodass ich mit dem Fuss runter musste und sie mir ein süffisantes: " Tja, da muss man Können haben" zuschmunzeln konnte. 
Leider hatte ich keine öffentlichkeitstaugliche Replik parat, somit hatte sie die Maximalpunktzahl abgeräumt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (1. Januar 2011)

> geübter Schnellabsteiger


.


----------



## Zearom (1. Januar 2011)

> Leider ging mir dabei das Vorderrad im Schnee weg, sodass ich mit dem Fuss runter musste und sie mir ein süffisantes: " Tja, da muss man Können haben" zuschmunzeln konnte.



Tjaha! Volltreffer von der _OMA_


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Januar 2011)

"BRAUCH ICH AUCH!!!!" 

Schrie ein kleiner Knirps heute abend bei Dunkelheit auf dem Gehweg zu seiner Begleitung als ich gerade an ihm vorbei gefahren bin mit meiner blinkenden LED-Fahrradfunzel im Stroboskob-Modus.


----------



## Bill Tür (2. Januar 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> "BRAUCH ICH AUCH!!!!"
> 
> Schrie ein kleiner Knirps heute abend *bei Dunkelheit* auf dem Gehweg zu seiner Begleitung als ich gerade an ihm vorbei gefahren bin mit meiner *blinkenden* LED-Fahrradfunzel *im Stroboskob-Modus*.


Suche den Fehler! (,aber wenn es zum Beeindrucken kleiner Kinder reicht, heiligt der Zweck natürlich die Mittel.)


----------



## scary.master (2. Januar 2011)

es war dunkel, er führ mit einer blinkenden led Leuchte, die blinke weil sie sich im stroboskop modus befand
wo ist der fehler ???


----------



## downhillerkarl (2. Januar 2011)

wie kanns bitte dunkel sein wenn er mit seiner Lampe alles ausleuchtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (2. Januar 2011)

es war halt auf die allgemeine dunkelheit bezogen ? 
man kanns jetz auch übergenau nehmen was er geschrieben hatt


----------



## Osama (2. Januar 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korinthenkacker


----------



## Bill Tür (2. Januar 2011)

Bezeichnend, dass keiner darauf kommt, dass dieser Blinkquatsch in die Disko und nicht in den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr gehört. Gerade bei den derzeitigen Straßenbedingungen sollte man eher Lotto spielen als ohne richtiges Licht in der Gegend herumfahren. Dass sich das dann auch noch die jüngsten als Vorbild nehmen, setzt dem Ganzen die Krone auf.

Es ist einfach rücksichtslos gegenüber anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern und der eigenen Gesundheit.


----------



## Osama (2. Januar 2011)

laut einer studie der berliner fakultät für visuelle wahrnehmung werden blinkende lichter eher wargenommen als konstant leuchtende.


----------



## snoopz (2. Januar 2011)

Osama schrieb:


> laut einer studie der berliner fakultät für visuelle wahrnehmung werden blinkende lichter eher wargenommen als konstant leuchtende.



Laut einer ähnlichen, wenn nicht gar derselben Studie läßt sich ein blinkendes Licht aber nicht so gut verfolgen und einschätzen, d.h. man kann nicht abschätzen, wie schnell der Radfahrer ist und wo er sich genau befindet, z.B. ob er auf der Straße oder nebendran auf einem Radweg fährt. Deswegen gehört ans Fahrrad im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr auf jeden Fall ein Dauerlicht.


----------



## Osama (2. Januar 2011)

oder beides 

oder...
oder...
... alle drei zusammen


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Januar 2011)

Laut Staßenverkehrsordnung durfen die auch nicht Blinken, es muss also ein Dauerlicht ran.
Außerdem nevt das geblinke wahnsinnig . . .


----------



## downhillerkarl (2. Januar 2011)

Osama schrieb:


> laut einer studie der berliner fakultät für visuelle wahrnehmung werden blinkende lichter eher wargenommen als konstant leuchtende.



wer etzt hier der Korinthenkacker ist, sollte zumindest nach diesem Post klar sein.
Bei sowwas hauts aber echt alle Sicherungen raus
Außerdem gibts auch noch eine groß und klein Schreibweise, wenn man sich schon so gewählt artikulieren muss

Gesundes Neues noch und ein unfallfreies Jahr


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Januar 2011)

downhillerkarl schrieb:


> Außerdem gibts auch noch eine groß und klein Schreibweise, wenn man sich schon so gewählt artikulieren muss



Wer im Gasthaus sitzt, soll nicht mit Schweinen werfen. Jetzt kauf dir einen Duden, einen Pons und einen Langenscheidt und knall dir alle drei so lange an die Birne, bis Grammatik, Interpunktion und Orthographie sitzen.


----------



## User85319 (2. Januar 2011)

omfg aus der bahn, die gutmenschen sind im anmarsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Januar 2011)

Türlich. Ständig auf Achse, um zu missionieren.


----------



## Bill Tür (2. Januar 2011)

Damit das hier nicht völlig vom Thema abweicht, möchte ich auch noch einen Spruch einwerfen, den ein kleiner Junge, vielleicht sogar der selbe, an einer Straßenbahnhaltestelle seiner Mutter zu rief, als ich vorbeifuhr:

*"Guck mal Mama, der hat Licht am Fahrrad"*.

So weit ist es mittlerweile also schon gekommen, man wird mit Licht am Rad als Exot wahrgenommen. Da kann man sich fast über die Diskoräder freuen, wenigstens etwas mehr als nichts. Wenn man aber die Wahl hat, sollte man doch auf dieses Geblinke verzichten. Es ist schlechter zu orten, ermöglicht keine eigene Sicht und irritiert den restlichen Verkehr.


----------



## downhillerkarl (2. Januar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wer im Gasthaus sitzt, soll nicht mit Schweinen werfen. Jetzt kauf dir einen Duden, einen Pons und einen Langenscheidt und knall dir alle drei so lange an die Birne, bis Grammatik, Interpunktion und Orthographie sitzen.



Das liegt außerhalb meines subjektiven Relevanzkorridors

und jetzt BTT


----------



## nadgrajin (2. Januar 2011)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> So weit ist es mittlerweile also schon gekommen, man wird mit Licht am Rad als Exot wahrgenommen.


Was mich immer mehr irritiert, diejenigen welche Dynamos haben sind zumindest hier i Bonn und Umgebung meines erachtens nach diejenigen welche am seltensten Licht an haben wenn es dunkel wird oder ist.



> Da kann man sich fast über die Diskoräder freuen, wenigstens etwas mehr als nichts. Wenn man aber die Wahl hat, sollte man doch auf dieses Geblinke verzichten. Es ist schlechter zu orten, ermöglicht keine eigene Sicht und irritiert den restlichen Verkehr.


Also wenn ich im Auto fahre bin ich immer froh wenn einer sein Blinklicht an hat. Den sehe ich weit aus früher als so manschen Standlichtfahrer und kann schon frühzeitig ein Ausweichen einleiten. Vor allem auf unserer unbeleuchteten für jeglichen Verkehr und ohne groß Seitenstreifen zugelassenen Umgehungsstrasse sehr vorteilhaft, leider hat es nie ein Radweg an die Strasse geschafft.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2011)

Gibt des hier eigentlich noch jemanden der mal was zum Thema des Threads beitragen kann?


----------



## shootemup (2. Januar 2011)

ja hier

schei$$ baiker!!!

von 3 Halbstarken auf !bmx-rädern! als ich vorbeifuhr.
ich war sprachlos-dann musste ich lachen


----------



## heifisch (2. Januar 2011)

im schnee wird eigentlich nur freundlich und erstaunt gegrüßt. man trifft aber auch nicht viele bike bei dem wetter. 
einen haben wir im fichtelgebirge bei gut 70cm noch fahrend getroffen, während wir nen skiroadgap gebaut haben, vll ließt derjenige ja hier mit


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2011)

Heute mittag ein Spaziergängerpärchen ganz mitleidig, als wir gerade auf einer verschneiten Forstpiste den Berg hochkurbelten:

"Habt ihr eure Ski nicht gefunden?"


----------



## bobons (3. Januar 2011)

Letzte Woche, nachdem ich in einem Schneehaufen direkt neben 2 Hundeführern stecken geblieben bin:"Sie haben wohl keinen Allradantrieb?". 
Allgemein sind die Leute bei diesem Wetter freundlicher, obwohl die Wege teilweise nur noch 50 cm breit sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.Hahn (3. Januar 2011)

Vorhin: Ein paar Wandersleute vor mir auf dem Wanderweg, bergab. Ich ganz sachte "Pling!" mit meiner Klingel. Panisch drehen sich die Leute um: Ein Radlfahrer? Jetzt? Hier?
Ich dann beim Vorbeifahren ein höfliches "Servus!", bekam dann als Antwort: "Ha! Dann fällst wenigstens weich!" und ein Anderer "Tja, mit Winterreifen geht das!". Nett.

Bye.


----------



## alli333i (3. Januar 2011)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Ich dann beim Vorbeifahren ein höfliches "Servus!", bekam dann als Antwort: "Ha! Dann fällst wenigstens weich!"
> Bye.





? versteh ich nicht??


----------



## J.Hahn (3. Januar 2011)

Er wird wohl gemeint haben: Wennst schon im Schnee unbedingt radfahren mußt, dann fällst wenigstens weich, bei einem Sturz.


----------



## BergZwergin (4. Januar 2011)

Ich hab eigentlich bisher nur den Klassiker gehört: Am Berg, Fußgänger kommen uns bergab laufend entgegen: "Was DAA wollt ihr hoch fahren?? Na dann noch viel Spass!"

Oder einmal Fußgänger 1 zu Fußgänger 2 (kopfschüttelnd) - "Die fahren ja rum, wo manche nichtmal rumlaufen...."


----------



## alli333i (4. Januar 2011)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Er wird wohl gemeint haben: Wennst schon im Schnee unbedingt radfahren mußt, dann fällst wenigstens weich, bei einem Sturz.




achsooo thx.


----------



## Enginejunk (4. Januar 2011)

hatte das gestern auch, bin am bremsscheibe einfahren und fahre bei uns so einen steilen hang runter (da kreuzt ein wanderweg) und da die scheibe bei leichter feuchtigkeit quitscht sagt die ältere frau: na junger mann, sie brauchen auch keine klingel mehr.... 

ihr mann dazu: ja, aber so wie er fährt bald einen guten arzt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Formula (5. Januar 2011)

"Bei'm Schnee Fahrrad fahren, ihr habt se doch nicht alle!"

Doch, durchaus!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. Januar 2011)

downhillerkarl schrieb:


> Das liegt außerhalb meines subjektiven Relevanzkorridors



OMG, zuuu geil! Den muss ich mir merken...   


Ach ja, heute die erste Fahrt aufm Rad in diesem Jahr gehabt. Ich kuriere derzeit noch ne Erkältung aus, bin aber trotzdem mitm Rad zur Frühschicht gefahren. Aufm Rückweg heute Nachmittag wieder die ganze Herrlichkeit der wandelnden Hindernisse: Umherirrende Fußgänger, umherguckende Fußgänger mit Wanderstöcken, staunende Fußgänger (daß bei dem Wetter wirklich jemand so blöd ist und mitm Rad fährt  ) und als krönenden Abschluß Autofahrer, die mich beim Rückwärtsfahren auf die Hörner nehmen wollten. Schön, also alles beim Alten im neuen Jahr...


----------



## alli333i (6. Januar 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Schön, also alles beim Alten im neuen Jahr...




na klar, das sowieso


----------



## Innsbruuucker (6. Januar 2011)

Heute war wieder viel los 

Standartsprüche wie:  "Ihr seits ja verruckt" & "ihr habts sie ja nima alle" , waren ein paar mal.

und dann noch: "Ihr auf eiren scheiß Radln".

Alles ältere Leute.


----------



## Cuberius (6. Januar 2011)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> und dann noch: "Ihr auf eiren scheiß Radln".
> 
> Alles ältere Leute.



Das ist der pure Neid, da die's einfach nicht mehr können.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Januar 2011)

Vorgestern, Renterpaar, er mit Rollator, die sich zentimeterweise über einen völllig vereisten Waldweg bewegten als ich an ihnen vorbeifuhr: "Haben Sie da Winterreifen drauf?"
Antwort: "Jepp!"


----------



## snoopz (7. Januar 2011)

Ich kam vorgestern an einer Horde Stockenten gehobenen Alters vorbei, die untereinander tuschelten, wie gefährlich Radfahren jetzt doch sei, verrückt, blabla. Das übliche halt. Ich konnte es aber kurz darauf auch gut verstehen - die Wege in dem Bereich des Waldes waren *wirklich* glatt


----------



## Onkel Manuel (31. Januar 2011)

Heute mit dem ganzen Sonntagsverkehr aufm Radweg wars mal wieder echt putzig. Bis auf eine Stelle musste ich die Klingel nicht benutzen, mich haben schon meine Spikereifen auf 15m angekündigt. Von der einen Frau kam so gar ein erschrecktes "Huch!" und ein erstaunter Blick, was da denn mit dem Abrollgeräusch eines Trekkers vorbeifährt...  

Merke: Spikereifen lohnen sich doppelt...


----------



## Brostin (31. Januar 2011)

Man kanns nicht wirklich Fußvolk-Spruch nennen aber es war trotzdem lustig.
Mein Chef (und der von meim Dad) in der Ferienarbeit is schon etwas älter und hat nen Crosser. Da da der Donnersberg (höchster Berg der Pfalz) direkt vor der Haustür liegt, war ein Arbeitskollege von meim Dad mit mir nach getaner Arbeit immer mal wieder da oben. Der Chef hat das nach ner Weile mitbekommen und uns gefragt ob wir da wirklich bis hochfahren, das sei doch so steil (maximal 15% steigung) und ob wir da nicht absteigen müssen, lauter so Sachen halt.
Wir ham ihm dann (etwas verwundert) erklärt das das schon geht, mittlerweile versucht ers selber. Ich weiß is nicht witzig, aber es war iwie süß.

Was ich auch toll fand war der Blick von einem der am städtischen Schlittenhügel stand und mich gefragt hat, ob ich denn jetzt wirklich den verschneiten Berg mit meinem Rad runter will. Antwort könnnt ihr euch schätz ich denken.

Eins muss ich über unser Ries aber mal sagen, ich habe noch nie jemanden getroffen der rumgenörgelt hat über Biker, wenn dann mal nen verständnislosen Blick oder auch mal ein verkniffenes Lachen über so nen Verrückter der auch noch bei +/- 0°C in kurzen Hosen und nur mit Pulli bekleidet radfährt.


----------



## leeresblatt (2. Februar 2011)

gerade eine "nette" Begegnung gehabt. Fahr ich auf dem Fahrrad-/Fussgängerweg und will in einen anderen Fahrrad-/Fussgängerweg einbiegen. Kommen mir zwei Frauen mit einem ca. 10j alten Jungen entgegen und stellen sich mitten auf diese T-Kreuzung. Nun ja, ich fahr halt auf sie zu und die starren mich nur an, und rühren sich nicht vom Fleck. Also verlangsame ich und quetsch mich mit 3 km/h an denen vorbei. Die eine Frau zehrt den Jungen im letzten Moment zur Seite: "Komm Schatz, geh mal zur Seite, da will dieser Idiot... ICH SCHMEISS DICH GLEICH VOM FAHRRAD!! *DU ASI!!!*

"Puhh" dachte ich, was ist denn jetzt los? Aber heute war ich recht entspannt, da hat mich das gar nicht berührt. Bin einfach nur kopfschüttelnd weiter gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (2. Februar 2011)

vor 1,5J. als ich hierher gezogen bin, habe ich viel die wälder durchfahren nach möglichen kleineren abfahrten etc. 

hab dann mal mit meiner dame ne kleine tour gemacht (knappe 35km, geil mitm Kona zu fahren) als wir dann an einer kleingartensiedlung vorbeikamen. da ging eine laaaaaange treppe runter (bestimmt 60m) als ein kleingärtner zu mir sagte: EY du, bist doch son verrückter biker, oder?!?!

die ganzen verrückten fahren immer dahinten runter..... 


der hat sich dann noch mit meiner dame unterhalten während ich diese richtig geile bestimmt 500m lange abfahrt runter bin mit 3 sprüngen und 5 anliegern drin, sauber in den wald gezimmert. 

auf den letzten metern kam mir dann ein älteres ehepaar entgegen mit ner schubkarre voll erde und meinte nur: mh, der is neu hier..... 


war da völlig fassungslos..... 

nur komme ich da selten hin, weil 10km fahren für ne 500m abfahrt, naja....


----------



## scary.master (2. Februar 2011)

wie geil is das denn


----------



## heifisch (2. Februar 2011)

ein traum


----------



## Enginejunk (2. Februar 2011)

jopp, wirklich ein traum. 

naja, im sommer klappt das so jeden monat einmal da das richtung zielort ist und meine dame so auf kultur steht und ich da immer sage: mensch, das kömmer doch verbinden mit etwas für die figur und kultur.... 


sie glaubt mir das nie weil sie weiss wo ich hinwill.... 
aber sie kommt mit. 


beim 2. mal hat mich übrigens einer mitm zonenschein beobachtet und mich gefragt: hm, bist neu hier oder? behalt den spass hier bitte für dich, wir wollen keinen ärger mit den anwohnern. darfst fahren soviel du willst, aber behalte den spot für dich. 


DAS is mal korrekt finde ich. 

PS: son zonenschein zyper oder wie das heisst fährt sich echt gut... 




im sommer soll es zur augustusburg gehen.... habe da was gehört. sehr schöne burg, museum etc. viiiiiiel kultur....


----------



## dickerbert (2. Februar 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> beim 2. mal hat mich übrigens einer mitm zonenschein beobachtet und mich gefragt: hm, bist neu hier oder? behalt den spass hier bitte für dich, wir wollen keinen ärger mit den anwohnern. darfst fahren soviel du willst, aber behalte den spot für dich.


 Und wieso verrätst du den Spot dann hier in aller Breite in einem öffentlichen Forum?! Da haben sich Leute die Mühe gemacht, den Spot zu bauen, sie lassen dich drauf fahren und sagen dir extra noch, dass du ihn für dich behalten sollst. Was bitte geht in der vor, dass du es im Internet breit trittst?!?! Und jetzt komm nicht damit, du hättest ja nix verraten, nur weil die GPS Koordinaten noch fehlen. Den Einheimischen in der Umgebung wird der Name der Burg, Kleingartensiedlung, dein Wohnort im Profil und 10km Anfahrt wohl mehr als reichen, um den Spot ausfindig zu machen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, wenn du damit zukünftig allen Bikern diesen Sport verdorben hast....


----------



## Enginejunk (2. Februar 2011)

DAS wird garantiert nicht reichen, das glaube mir.


ich habe nicht geschrieben das es in der richtung des zieles ist, ich habe nur gesagt das ich den ausflug dahin damit verbinde. 

den spot wird so schnell keiner finden, das glaub mal. 
nichtmal bei google earth, ich habs versucht. 


kleingartensiedlungen gibt es hier übrigens viele. 


hm, da du dich aber hier so gut auskennst, kannste mir ja auch sagen wo der spot ist, hm? 




sowas mag ich GANZ besonders, anhand von ein paar mikrigen infos gleich ein ganzes buch schreiben... sind wir hier bei CSI Miami oder was?!?! 

werden jetzt horden von downhillern und freeridern in die gegend hier einfallen nur um den spot zu suchen??!! 




die gegend hier ist gross, also halt mal den ball flach.




gott, was rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich...... 
du weisst ja nichtmal wie es bei dem ältesten volk europas aussieht....


----------



## heifisch (2. Februar 2011)

lösch die ortinfos halt einfach, ist doch viel einfacher als diese rumzickerei


----------



## Enginejunk (2. Februar 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> lösch die ortinfos halt einfach, ist doch viel einfacher als diese rumzickerei




recht haste, und ist geändert.


----------



## feliks (8. Februar 2011)

ist scho ne weile her:

ich durch die stadt nem taxi hinterher, wollte den verkehrsfluss nich stören, mit "richtgeschwindigkeit in ortschaften" und ca 6 meter abstand.
 auf einmal, ohne einsehbaren grund -gefahrenbremsung - nix passiert, die juicy packt mit einem finger ganz gut. 
2 kreuzungen später, alles vergessen..
auf einmal das selbe taxi wie eben(hab ich an den schicken kuh-sitzbezügen erkannt) parkt direkt vor mir, fahrer steigt aus und schreit mich an weshalb ich so dicht auffahre und die oma aufm radweg so erschreckt hätte..
der war wohl ein wenig frustriert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (23. Februar 2011)

*"Was machstn du fürn Scheiß?"*

Kommentar eines Kollegen, als ich gestern Abend bei ihm aufgekreuzt bin - mit dem linken Kurbelarm in der Hand. Der ist warum auch immer vorher im Wiegetritt am Berg von der Achse (Shimano Deore HT-II) gerutscht. Sehr kuriose Situation...


----------



## traueraal (23. Februar 2011)

test


----------



## nadgrajin (23. Februar 2011)

traueraal schrieb:


> test



Fehlgeschlagen.....


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. Februar 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> *"Was machstn du fürn Scheiß?"*
> 
> Kommentar eines Kollegen, als ich gestern Abend bei ihm aufgekreuzt bin - mit dem linken Kurbelarm in der Hand. Der ist warum auch immer vorher im Wiegetritt am Berg von der Achse (Shimano Deore HT-II) gerutscht. Sehr kuriose Situation...



Ist mir mit 'ner XT-Kurbel auch mal passiert - bei mir fehlte die große schwarze Schraube die seitlich in die Kurbel gedreht wird - keine Ahnung wie/wann ich die verloren habe.


----------



## Eike. (23. Februar 2011)

Die hat aber eigentlich auch keine Haltefunktion sondern dient nur dazu den Kurbelarm vor dem Festschrauben auf die Welle zu ziehen. Gehalten werden soll der durch die beiden Schrauben an der Seite.


----------



## goopher (23. Februar 2011)

ist ja interessant ist mir auch im Herbst probiert auch ne XT HT2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (23. Februar 2011)

Das lässt hoffen, dass ich meine Kurbel doch noch mal raus kriege. Hab mir nämlich den Inbus verdreht ^^


----------



## erexx (23. Februar 2011)

Bei mir wars ne LX Kurbel, gleiches Problem

OT:
Autofahrer kam mir Nachts entgegen, ich habe Licht und er dieses auch schon von weitem, da er abblendet. Dann hat er offenbar bemerkt, dass ich "nur" ein Radfahrer bin und blendet wieder auf! Ich, fast blind, dachte dann ok und blende ebenfalls voll auf (2mal 30W Halogen), da hält er rechts an und schreit:

"Was soll der Sch***, das gibt eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung!"

Leute gibts...


----------



## bobons (23. Februar 2011)

Bei mir XT 760, die Originalschrauben haben schnell aufgegeben, 8.8er Edelstahlschrauben erledigen den Job jetzt zuverlässig.

Das mit dem Autofahrer ist ziemlich böse... da hilft nur selbst cool zu bleiben (und nicht aufzublenden) und sich seinen Teil zu denken. Das Leben ist zu kurz um sich "ständig" über die anderen 7 Milliarden Vollidioten aufzuregen.


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Februar 2011)

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wobei das mit den kurbeln bei euch jeweils pasiert ist? Waren vielleicht die Schrauben zu gering angezogen, sodass sich bei einer belastung das ganze aufgeweitet hat und durchgeruitscht ist? Fahre ne XT mit ca 80kg fahrergewicht auf nem Hardtail, und das wird eigentlich recht hart rangenommen insofern wäre das interessant zu wissen, weil es doch ärgerlich wäre wenn die kurbel versagen sollte...


----------



## Bikeschreck (23. Februar 2011)

erexx schrieb:


> "Was soll der Sch***, das gibt eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung!"
> 
> Leute gibts...



*Na,als liebenswerter Biker gibt man da natürlich seine Identität preis!* 

Aus diesem Grund fahr ich die meiste Zeit nur Waldautobahn,auch zur Arbeit,da muss man sich nicht um solche Bekloppte kümmern. Schade für die,welche nicht diese Möglichkeit haben.


----------



## bobons (23. Februar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen, wobei das mit den kurbeln bei euch jeweils pasiert ist? Waren vielleicht die Schrauben zu gering angezogen, sodass sich bei einer belastung das ganze aufgeweitet hat und durchgeruitscht ist?



Das war bei mir der Fall, weil ich die Schrauben nach Gefühl mit 12-15 Nm angezogen habe. Das haben aber die Schrauben trotzdem nicht gemocht, die Inbus-Köpfe waren da schon fast rund. Trotzdem ist die Kurbel beim Wiegetritt abgefallen und hing dann samt Pedal am Schuh.
Danach habe ich neue, längere Edelstahlschrauben angeknallt und seitdem hat sich Kurbel trotz Sprüngen und Treppen nicht einen Millimeter bewegt.


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Februar 2011)

aha, also anscheinend tatsächlich eine Aufweitung der Verzahnung mangels klemmkraft.


----------



## Nforcer (24. Februar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen, wobei das mit den kurbeln bei euch jeweils pasiert ist? Waren vielleicht die Schrauben zu gering angezogen, sodass sich bei einer belastung das ganze aufgeweitet hat und durchgeruitscht ist? Fahre ne XT mit ca 80kg fahrergewicht auf nem Hardtail, und das wird eigentlich recht hart rangenommen insofern wäre das interessant zu wissen, weil es doch ärgerlich wäre wenn die kurbel versagen sollte...



Bei mir hält die XT seit gut 2 Jahren ohne Probleme, bei ~97kg Fahrgewicht und auch im Freeride/Downhilleinsatz


----------



## Enginejunk (24. Februar 2011)

8.8er edelstahlschrauben?!?!?! 


wat is?!?!?


----------



## Kettenglied (24. Februar 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Edelstahlschrauben angeknallt




Mit 12-15Nm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusel Wusel (24. Februar 2011)

Jungs, ihr wollt HIER weiter diskutieren


----------



## Wanderradler (27. Februar 2011)

Sooo, nach langer Winterpausenzeit gibt es wieder viel zu berrichten.

Als erstes, ich mit dem Rad schön langsam auf einen wirklich sehr breiten Radweg gefahren, vor mir eine Mutter mit Kleinkind, die haben mich gesehen und waren rechts an der Seite, ich langsam links vorbei um zu überholen und die meckert doch tatsächlich noch (zum glück leise) rum, "Radfahrer sollten anhalten..." so habe ich das verstanden. Da war wirklich viel Platz beim überholen.

Tja, manche Mütter haben einen an der Waffel

Aber jetzt wieder was schönes, bin zur Arbeit geradelt, da habe ich doch tatsächlich einen waschechten Fuchs auf dem Fussweg gesehen, mitten in der Stadt, in einem Gewerbegebiet,
wollte natürlich wissen, wie "mutig" so ein Fuchs ist, bin (hatte Licht an) herrangefahren bis auf etwa 4m, der Fuchs hatte weiterhin mich wie blöde angeschaut und lief dann (aber langsam) weg.

Der Fuchs hatte also weniger Angst vor Menschen als bei Katzen z.B.


Und gestern war ich wieder unterwegs, habe ich ein "diebisches" Eichhörnl gesehen, was ein Vogelhaus geblündert hatte (ganze Futter geklaut)..., war schon sehr witzig anzusehen.

Und natürlich habe ich auch wieder den "Klassiker" erlebt, also bellende und wütende Hunde.

Aber sonst, läuft bisher alles rund.


----------



## Bavragor (27. Februar 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> wollte natürlich wissen, wie "mutig" so ein Fuchs ist, bin (hatte Licht an) herrangefahren bis auf etwa 4m, der Fuchs hatte weiterhin mich wie blöde angeschaut und lief dann (aber langsam) weg.



Füchse bleiben stehen wenn sie geblendet werden, also kein Wunder, dass er nicht weggerannt ist


----------



## Norman. (27. Februar 2011)

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Rentner in Gruppen firedlicher sind, als nur ein Rentnerpärchen. Ich werd' dann immer gefragt, wenn sie uns sehen "Muss man da überhaupt noch treten? Sieht so motorisiert aus!"
Die Pärchen lassen öfters mal so Sprüche ab wie z.B." Ihr habt nen Schaden, geht lieber heim und seid dankbar, dass ihr gesund seid!"
Ein sehr netter alter Herr hat mir einmal erzählt, als ich ihn im Wald traf, dass er früher auch Rennrad-Rennen gefahren sei und dass er öfters einmal nach Italien geradelt sei. Er hat mir dann so ca. ne 1/4 Stunde erzählt, wo er überall Fahrrad gefahren sei


----------



## Luke.HdR (27. Februar 2011)

"Guck mal, das arme Fahrrad" (kleines Mädchen zu seiner Schwester, als sie mein mit total verdrecktes Fully - nach einer Schlammschlacht im Wald - sieht).


----------



## Norman. (27. Februar 2011)




----------



## scary.master (27. Februar 2011)

ich sollte vlt drüber nachdenken wieder ohne kopfhörer zu fahren, dann könnte ich hier auch etwas mehr schreiben... wobei so ists viel stressfreier


----------



## bobons (27. Februar 2011)

scary.master schrieb:


> ich sollte vlt denken...



So ist es richtig!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (27. Februar 2011)

Lieber nicht, sonst macht er sich da noch was kaputt...   


Btw: Heut wieder mal der übliche Sonntagsverkehr aufm Weg zur Arbeit. Ne Klingel brauch nicht, mich kündigen meine Spikes schon von weitem an...   

Aber nach der relativ ruhigen Winterzeit muss man sich erstmal wieder an das "Fußgängerslalom" gewöhnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (27. Februar 2011)

Wo wird denn sonntags gearbeitet?


----------



## nepo (27. Februar 2011)

Krankenschwester? Die müssen doch sonntags?


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Februar 2011)

boah, könnt ihr ma wieder aufs thema kommen!!!!


----------



## Jetpilot (27. Februar 2011)

-verzeihung
-oh (geht zur seite)
-danke
-bitte
...
-verzeihung
-oh (geht zur seite)
-danke
-bitte
...
-verzeihung
-oh (geht zur seite)
-danke
-bitte
...
-verzeihung
-oh (geht zur seite)
-danke
-bitte

besser?


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Februar 2011)

nö.


----------



## nepo (27. Februar 2011)

ah doch einen hab ich!

Kleiner Junge (ca. 10-12 Jahre) als ich nach dem Einbiegen in nen schlecht beleuchteten Weg die IRC zugeschaltet hab:

"Booooooah was für ein geiles Licht!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (27. Februar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Wo wird denn sonntags gearbeitet?



Schichtdienst...


----------



## Cuberius (27. Februar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> -verzeihung
> -oh (geht zur seite)
> -danke
> -bitte
> ...


----------



## invincible (28. Februar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> -verzeihung
> -oh (geht zur seite)
> -danke
> -bitte
> ...



Nee, das geht gewöhnlich anders:

-verzeihung
-oh (geht zur seite)
-danke/dankeschön
-*stille*


----------



## homerjay (1. März 2011)

Bei mir ging`s aber auch schon mal so:

Ich: *klingel*- *klingel*
Er: Hier ist Radfahren verboten mein Freund!
Ich: Ist es nicht und außerdem bin ich nicht Dein Freund!
Er: ***$%&/"§$%++++*##*usw.

Bin dann weitergefahren. Der steht wahrscheinlich heute noch da und ruft Fäkalausdrücke in den Wald.


----------



## Jetpilot (1. März 2011)

ahaha


----------



## Wanderradler (1. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

heute auch wieder was schönes erlebt. Ich bin langsam an 2 "Stockenten" herrangefahren, in der Hoffnung, dass die mich hören, aber sind dennoch erschrocken. Habe mich sofort entschuldigt, dass ich nicht geklingelt hatte, aber die Frauen haben in einem lustigen Ton gesagt: "Ohh, ob sie das jemals wieder gutmachen können?"

Tja, wenn man sich entschuldigt, sind doch die Leute viel netter zu einen. 

Dannach haben sich unsere Wege getrennt, ich wollte einen Anstieg hochlaufen (richtig gelesen), der Anstieg war bestimmt 20% und die beiden Frauen entgegengesetzt, also schön Berg ab und die haben auch wieder (lustiger Ton) gesagt "Wir habens schöner, als sie." 

Und ich habe nur geantwortet: "Ja, gehe diesen Berg hoch, dannach habe ich es auch schön, wenn es Berg ab geht."

Und haben uns einen schönen Tag gewünscht.

Was für ein Tag


----------



## Der alte Sack (1. März 2011)

Letzte Woche / vereister Weg in Gartensparte - recht schmal das Teil / geschwind um die Ecke / sehe noch nen Typen "aufblitzen" und geh postwendend zu Boden nach VR-Bremsbetätigung / was hör ich von oben : "eine Verbeugung und vllt. noch ein _eure Exzellenz_ hätten gereicht ....

Haben dann noch zusammen ne Runde gelacht, er verhalten ich etwas doller 
- war son Typ unschätzbaren Alters mit Zigarillo und Baskenmütze - kein Stino halt.


----------



## alli333i (1. März 2011)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> Letzte Woche / vereister Weg in Gartensparte - recht schmal das Teil / geschwind um die Ecke / sehe noch nen Typen "aufblitzen" und geh postwendend zu Boden nach VR-Bremsbetätigung / was hör ich von oben : "eine Verbeugung und vllt. noch ein _eure Exzellenz_ hätten gereicht ....




der ist ja mal geil!


----------



## LuckyLuked (3. März 2011)

grundsätzlich... warum man den berg hochschiebt und nicht fährt es ist ja ein "fahr"rad


----------



## goopher (3. März 2011)

vielleicht war es ja nur ein hochschiebrad aber dafür ein Downhill Rad ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (3. März 2011)

eine Oma zeigt auf meinen DHX-Air und fragt: ist das die batterie ?


----------



## morph027 (3. März 2011)

Ha, wie geil


----------



## Haferstroh (4. März 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Ich bin langsam an 2 "Stockenten" herrangefahren, in der Hoffnung, dass die mich hören, aber sind dennoch erschrocken. Habe mich sofort entschuldigt, dass ich nicht geklingelt hatte, aber die Frauen haben in einem lustigen Ton gesagt: "Ohh, ob sie das jemals wieder gutmachen können?"



Was, bei pummeligen Ü50-"Stockenten"?? Nein danke, in dem Falle würde ich lieber überhaupt gar nichts gutmachen wollen sondern schnell das Weite suchen bis ich bei einer jungen Inline-Skaterin was gutzumachen hab


----------



## DerandereJan (4. März 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> einer jungen Inline-Skaterin



du bist nicht so oft im Wald oder?


----------



## Haferstroh (4. März 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> du bist nicht so oft im Wald oder?



Überführungs-Asphaltetappen über nen ehemaligen Bahndamm sag ich nur.

Leider ist der Inliner-Trend vorbei und der NW-Hype gekommen, womit auch Letztgenannte fast verschwunden sind und die Bild-der-Frau-Diätfraktion aus dagegen den Löchern kommt, bei denen ich immer Angst habe, dass sich so ein Aldi-Carbonstock für 9,99 in den Speichen verheddert.


----------



## goopher (17. März 2011)

Gestern, vor mir Dame mit Hund ich klingel..... Keine Reaktion.

Dann kurz daruf , sie dreht sich um. mit den Worten Huch, gell sie haben geklingelt habe ich glaube ich überhört und geht dann zur Seite ......

Sowas aber auch...


----------



## darkJST (17. März 2011)

Neulich in der Schmalspurbahn, draußen stehen einige MTBs samt Fahrern...eins mit Doppelbrückengabel...

Ältere Dame 1: "Schau mal, ist das ein Motorrad?"
Ältere Dame 2: "Nee, das ist doch ein Fahrrad."

(Man muss sich das ganze mit rollenden Rrrrrs vorstellen, so wies hier in der Oberlausitz gesprochen wird, dann ists noch etwas lustiger)


----------



## heifisch (17. März 2011)

heute auf dem nachhause weg von der schule steht so ein kleiner junge mit nem stock mitten auf der straße (nicht stark befahren). der wedelt immer mit dem stock von einer auf die andere seite um macht jedesmal wenn der stock auf einer seite angekommen ist "pfaff". bin fast vor lachen vom rad gefallen


----------



## Gudyo (17. März 2011)

Nicht selber erlebt, nur vom Hörensagen:
Frau mit kachendem Hund auf Waldweg trifft Jogger, der zur Frau: "Hallo, lassen sie den doch bitte nicht auf den Weg kacken, ich pinkel ja auch nicht auf ihren Hund!" Die hat der Erzählung nach glatt vergessen Luft zu holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrankwandbiker (17. März 2011)

Gestern Abend kam uns gerade als wir losfahren wollten ein kleiner Junge mit seinem Rad und dahinter sein Vater entgegen. Kumpel fährt mit seinem Fully voraus und da ruft der Kleine: Schau mal Papa, ein richtiger Biker!

Und als ich an denen vorbeifuhr rief der Papa zu seinem kleinen: Schau, noch ein richtiger Biker!


----------



## montero (18. März 2011)

Kleines Mädel (tippe mal auf 3 bis 4 Jahre) zu ihrer Mutter:

"Schau Mama, der Mann hat nen ganz dreckigen Bobbo!"

Man konnte richtig den Trotz in der Stimme hören, also ob die Mutter ständig predigen würde, sie solle sich die Hose beim Spielen nicht dreckig machen


----------



## webalizer (18. März 2011)

Neulich auf einer Forstautobahn:

Mir kommen drei Gestalten entgegen, links ein mittelgroßer Hund, rechts ein junger Kerl mit der Hundeleine, welche aber nicht mit dem Hund verbunden war (warum schleppt er die dann mit im Wald?) und in der Mitte eine Frau, welche augenscheinlich Mutti und Frauchen war.
Alle drei hatten mein Näherkommen registriert und leiteten entsprechende Reaktionen ein. Hund bleibt auf seiner Linie, denn er verhält sich den Verkehrsregeln entsprechend korrekt (Rechtsverkehr).
Junger Kerl geht auch eher noch weiter zum Wegrand, stellt also auch kein Problem dar.
Mutti flüchtete etwas panisch zum Wegrand, hat aber dadurch schließlich auch für freie Bahn gesorgt.

Soweit so gut. Aber plötzlich schreit Mutti den ein paar Schritte vor ihr gehenden Sohn an: "Georg! Pass mal auf!"

Ich, gespannt ob Georg jetzt gleich zum Hund hechtet, um ihn an die Leine zu nehmen, richte meine Konzentration natürlich auf Sohnemann.
Georg ist aber ein rebellischer Teenager, der auf diese Anweisung mal überhaupt nicht reagiert. Also richte ich meinen Blick wieder nach vorne und muss feststellen, dass der Köter plötzlich vor mir mitten auf dem Weg läuft. Dies geschah, weil offensichtlich ER Georg heisst, und sich auf den Zuruf hin zu Frauchen umgedreht hat - während er mit linksdrall weitergelaufen ist.

Ich leg eine Vollbremsung hin und komme kurz vor dem Vieh zum stehen und schaue Mutti vorwurfsvoll an. Die plötzlich fröhlich, weil dem Georg nichts passiert ist: "Das war jetzt aber ganz schön dumm von mir, was?". Und während ich noch so aus meinen Pedalen rausklicke, habe ich tatsächlich etwas gesagt, worauf ich so stolz bin: "Ja, aber ich habe nix anderes erwartet. Hundehalter machen oft so komische Sachen".

Ihre Stimmung war zwar dann wieder etwas schlechter, aber für eine Verabschiedung hat es noch gereicht


----------



## naf (18. März 2011)




----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. März 2011)

Immerhin hat sie es eingesehen und dich nicht angekeift...  

Aber ich habs auch schon anders erlebt: Radweg auf Arbeit, Mann mit Hund und Frau am Rand unterhalten sich, ich radel vorbei, Hund registriert mich und geht plötzlich wie ne Testosteronbombe ab, also wirklich agressiv. Zum Glück war der "normalgroß" und an der kurzen Leine. Da zuck man aber schon zusammen, wenn man plötzlich so aggressiv angekläfft wird. Ich hab mir aber jeden Kommentar verkniffen...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (20. März 2011)

"Sie sind da jetzt nicht wirklich mit dem Rad lang gefahren?"

Erstaunter Kommentar einer Frau, die sich gerade an der Wegsperre am Ende des kleinen Trampelpfades die Schuhe vom Schlamm sauber machte. Das mit der Wegsperre und dem Schild "Achtung, Lebensgefahr!" ist durchaus ernst gemeint, denn in der Schlucht mit dem Wildbach sind reihenweise Bäume umgestürzt, welche man teilweise sehr abenteuerlich umgehen muss. Oder man muss sich aufm Rad ducken, um unter so einem Baum durchzufahren. Besonders stabil schaut es nicht gerade aus, wenn z.B. so 8-9 große Fichten irgendwie aufeinander am Steilhang rumliegen. Die müssten mal so 4-5 Leute hinschicken, die mit den Kettensägen da Ordnung schaffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (22. März 2011)

Ach ja, da fällt mir noch eine Geschichte ein, die letztes Jahr passiert ist.
Muss dazu sagen, dass ich mit einem Giro Flak in Olivgrün unterwegs bin.
Habe einen kleinen Sprung hingelegt, in der nähe stand eine Mutter mit zwei Kindern, beide auf kleinen Fahrrädern. Wurde dann auch freundlich angesprochen.
Mutter: " Wie können Sie so was machen, wenn die Kinder zugucken, hinterher machen die das nach und brechen sich das Genick!"
Worauf ich mich zu den Kindern umdrehe und sage " Eure Mutter hat recht, das ist gefährlich, ihr solltet so was nicht machen."
Kind: " Und warum darfst du so was machen?"
Ich: " Ich darf das, weil ich einen Stahlhelm aufhabe "
Als dann eines der Kinder die Mutter gefragt hat "Mami, kaufst du mir auch nen Stahlhelm?" hab ich Gas gegeben . Bin aber aus dem Lachen nicht mehr rausgekommen


----------



## Wabaki (22. März 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Ach ja, da fällt mir noch eine Geschichte ein, die letztes Jahr passiert ist.
> Muss dazu sagen, dass ich mit einem Giro Flak in Olivgrün unterwegs bin.
> Habe einen kleinen Sprung hingelegt, in der nähe stand eine Mutter mit zwei Kindern, beide auf kleinen Fahrrädern. Wurde dann auch freundlich angesprochen.
> Mutter: " Wie können Sie so was machen, wenn die Kinder zugucken, hinterher machen die das nach und brechen sich das Genick!"
> ...



Saucool


----------



## darkJST (22. März 2011)

Gestern aufm Jeschken (was manchmal so aus Schnapsideen wird...):

Eine von diesen verschriehenen Rotsocken (zumindest hatte er tatsächlich rote Wandersocken an) kam zu uns rüber und beglückwünschte uns dazu, dass wir da mit dem Radl rauf sind. "Ja letztes Jahr bin ich hier auch mit dem MTB hoch, musste aber ein paarmal anhalten, bin ja auch schon über 70." Ham uns noch kurz nett unterhalten und sind dann weiter.

Hoffentlich sind alle Rotsocken so, die ich noch treffen werd


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (22. März 2011)

"achtet den wald, er ist ein teil von euch" 

gut ist auch: 

"diese power, wie wunderbar, immer weiter bergauf junge dame" ^^


----------



## nadgrajin (22. März 2011)

Eine Junge Dame am Sonntag bei uns am Hafen im Wald:

"Wenn Sie meinen Hund treffen hole ich Sie vom Rad"

Wohl gemerkt, der Hund ist mir unangeleint vors Rad gelaufen und das in einem Gebiet wo anleinen Pflicht ist.

30 min Später überholte ich dann ein älteres Pärchen wo die Frau sofort meinte "Haben Sie den keine Klingel", worauf ich brav antwortete "nein, das hat keinen Sinn, wenn ich Klingel wird es ignoriert oder die Leute beleiben erschreckt stehen und müssen sich erst sortieren wo Sie den nun hingehen und Platz machen". Darauf meinte der Mann nur "Siehst Du Else, hab ich Dir doch schon immer gesagt, Klingeln bringt nichts und der junge Mann ist genau meiner Meinung". Ich musste lachen als der Mann das sagte da ich schon mit mehr Ärger gerechnet hab. Wir haben und danach noch etwas über die Technik in so einem Fully unterhalten und das er sich sowas auch gern geholt hätte aber wegen Gleichgewichtsprobleme nicht mehr Radfahren darf.


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. März 2011)

Grade eben im Wald:
Ich komm von ner Tour zurück und seh bei uns am Festplatz im Wald, dass da einige große Bäume umgemacht worden sind.
Bin dann also kurz hin und wollte schauen, ob vllt einer dabei ist zum rumbalancieren.
Habs dann auf einem probiert und gar nicht mitbekommen, dass ein älterer Herr mti Roller hergefahren ist.
Hab natürlich freundlich gegrüßt und mich bissl mit ihm unterhalten. 
Versuchte dann auch zu erklären, warums net ganz klappt, aber er war schneller. 
"Ja, der Stamm ist zu kurz und a Anfahrt brauchst doch auch, oder? 
Und an Auslauf nach dem Sprung solltst doch a haben."

Fand ich auch nicht schlecht =)


----------



## Haferstroh (26. März 2011)

War zwar nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs, aber an einem Baggersee am Waldrand ein bisschen chillen in der Sonne, kommt ein Nackter vorbei und fragt: Wollen wir mal da hinten ins Gebüsch, ein bisschen lieb zueinander sein, stört uns auch keiner..."


----------



## MOETER (26. März 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> War zwar nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs, aber an einem Baggersee am Waldrand ein bisschen chillen in der Sonne, kommt ein Nackter vorbei und fragt: Wollen wir mal da hinten ins Gebüsch, ein bisschen lieb zueinander sein, stört uns auch keiner..."




Immerhin freundlich gefragt....


----------



## Fusel Wusel (26. März 2011)

MOETER schrieb:


> Immerhin freundlich gefragt....



Heisst ja auch nicht umsonst "Bagger"see


----------



## Outliner (26. März 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> heute auf dem nachhause weg von der schule steht so ein kleiner junge mit nem stock mitten auf der straße (nicht stark befahren). der wedelt immer mit dem stock von einer auf die andere seite um macht jedesmal wenn der stock auf einer seite angekommen ist "pfaff". bin fast vor lachen vom rad gefallen


also früher hatte man vor dem den verkehr regelnden polizisten mehr respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (27. März 2011)

früher früher.., früher war doch eh alles besser!


----------



## Bill Tür (27. März 2011)

Heute im Park saß ein kleines Mädchen zusammen mit ihrem Vater auf einer Bank und bewertete die vorbeifahrenden Radler lautstark mit den beiden Begriffen "Sonntagsradler" und "Vielfahrer". Bin ich froh, dass ich mir kein "Sonntagsradler" eingefangen habe.


----------



## erexx (27. März 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> War zwar nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs, aber an einem Baggersee am Waldrand ein bisschen chillen in der Sonne, kommt ein Nackter vorbei und fragt: Wollen wir mal da hinten ins Gebüsch, ein bisschen lieb zueinander sein, stört uns auch keiner..."




Mich würde mehr interessieren wie die Antwort war....


----------



## Haferstroh (27. März 2011)

Auf DIE Frage habe ich brennend gewartet  

"Äh, ne du lass mal, meine *FREUNDIN *kommt gleich, wir haben uns hier verabredet!"


----------



## Zearom (27. März 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Auf DIE Frage habe ich brennend gewartet
> 
> "Äh, ne du lass mal, meine *FREUNDIN *kommt gleich, wir haben uns hier verabredet!"



Immer diese oberprüde "mein-arsch-bleibt-jungfrau"-Fraktion 

Er wollt doch nur lieb zu Dir sein 

Ich muss aber gestehen ich hätte mir n anderen Platz gesucht, nicht das der sich noch an der Freundin aufgeilt...


----------



## alli333i (27. März 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Immer diese oberprüde "mein-arsch-bleibt-jungfrau"-Fraktion
> 
> Er wollt doch nur lieb zu Dir sein
> 
> Ich muss aber gestehen ich hätte mir n anderen Platz gesucht, nicht das der sich noch an der Freundin aufgeilt...




oder andersherum *hust*


----------



## dickerbert (27. März 2011)

Und was wäre deine Ausrede gewesen, wenn dich deine Freundin plötzlich versetzt hätte?


----------



## Wanderradler (28. März 2011)

@ Haferstroh...

Ich habe dich auch ganz doll lieb

Wo er dich gefragt hatte...gib es zu dir hat es doch auch gefallen und währst am liebsten miggegangen


----------



## Haferstroh (28. März 2011)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Und was wäre deine Ausrede gewesen, wenn dich deine Freundin plötzlich versetzt hätte?



Ich habe ihm das mit der Freundin nur gesagt, damit ihm das eine oder andere Licht aufgeht, bzw. der nette Weg des Desinteresse-Zeigens  Und wenn er dass nicht kapiert hätte, hätte ich noch hinzugefügt, dass ich für heute abend ne Grillparty mache und mir noch eine Wurst zum Grillen fehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (28. März 2011)

´n guten


----------



## BosnienRalf (29. März 2011)

neulich mit meinem Geländerad im Wald, Frau mit Hund kreuzt den Weg: "der Radweg ist dort drüben!" - hä?


----------



## scylla (29. März 2011)

sie wollte dir doch nur aus der patsche helfen, weil du dich offensichtlich wohl verirrt hattest


----------



## Haferstroh (29. März 2011)

BosnienRalf schrieb:


> neulich mit meinem Geländerad im Wald, Frau mit Hund kreuzt den Weg: "der Radweg ist dort drüben!" - hä?



Ist zu mir auch mal mitten im Wald gesagt worden


----------



## bobons (29. März 2011)

*Geräusch eines Raubvogels mit ca. 1,80 Spannweite, der in 1 m Höhe quer über den Weg mitten im Wald fliegt*

Ich glaube es war ein Falke, kenne mich mit Vögeln aber nicht aus. 
Da gibt es jetzt eine schöne Bremsspur im Edelmannswald.


----------



## Haferstroh (29. März 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> kenne mich mit Vögeln nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (29. März 2011)

Ich wusste es schon als ich es geschrieben habe...


----------



## heifisch (29. März 2011)




----------



## dickerbert (29. März 2011)

Aber was will der Vogel auch machen? Gleitet mit 1,80 über den Weg und die Bäume lassen oben nur eine Lücke von 1m. Da heißt es dann, geduldig sein und weiterfliegen ^^


----------



## Haferstroh (29. März 2011)

Und wer sich nicht damit auskennt, muss halt den Nackten vom Baggersse fragen....


----------



## Osama (29. März 2011)

ich sah mal beim auto fahren 'nen fetten schatten über die straße huschen und dachte es sei ein roter milan 
(man sagte mir den solle es dort geben, im tiefen odenwald).

auf dem rückweg stellte es sich aber als der schatten eines rotor's einer windkraftanlage heraus


----------



## DerandereJan (30. März 2011)

....war DIE wenigstens rot?


----------



## Zonerider (30. März 2011)

Gestern, an der Eisdiele in Wennigsen/Deister

Wir, 2 Kerle und 1 Weib stehen und trinken nen Kaffee als eine resolut wirkende Dame zu ihrem Fahrrad geht und während des Schloss öffnens uns beäugt und rüber schiebt: "Sin das Dirtbei?" - Ich nicke, da ich mir längere Diskussionen/Gespräche mit der Frau ersparen wollte. Sie daraufhin, "Ja das seh ich, die haben ja ne Dämpfung hinten. Nicht wie diese Mauntinbeis" ... Grööll, ich brach innerlich zam vor Lachen.


----------



## William Foster (30. März 2011)

Zonerider schrieb:


> ...ich brach innerlich zam vor Lachen.



Ich glaube, man muss dabei gewesen sein, um das nachvollziehen zu können...


----------



## Zonerider (30. März 2011)

William Foster schrieb:


> Ich glaube, man muss dabei gewesen sein, um das nachvollziehen zu können...


 
Jap, weil unsere Freerider eben "NICHT" aussehen, als wären es Dirtbeis ...  ... hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen.


----------



## Bavragor (30. März 2011)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Jap, weil unsere Freerider eben "NICHT" aussehen, als wären es Dirtbeis ...  ... hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen.



Passt ja, Freerider an der Eisdiele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonerider (30. März 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Passt ja, Freerider an der Eisdiele


 
Ich hab damit gerechnet und nein, wir waren net Posen, das macht dort keinen Sinn (zu wenige Fußvolk) ...


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2011)

Auf einem verblockten Singletrail ein Wandererpärchen vor mir. Sie hat ein schlafendes Baby auf dem Rücken:

Er: "Achtung, da kommt ein Mountainbiker"
Sie zeigt keine Reaktion
Er: "Willst du nicht zur Seite gehen? Der wartet bestimmt nicht ewig"
Sie schaut ihn böse an (Ja ja, 1. April)
Er: "Nu, mach schon"
Sie dreht sich um und geht zur Seite: "Ohhhh, das tut mir leid, ich dachte wirklich er will mich verarschen...."

Ich hab ihnen dann noch nen schönen Tag gewünscht und bin weitergefahren


----------



## Wanderradler (2. April 2011)

...also was lernen wir drauß? genau, 1. April besondere Vorsicht an alle Biker.

Heute auch was erlebt. Ein paar Jugendliche haben sich schön quer mit ihren Bikes die Straße blockiert, ich schön Berg runter, aber ein Jugendlicher ist vor mir sehr schnell in meine Richtung ausgeschert.
War etwas angesäuert.

Ihm wahr es selber egal, und die anderen Jugendlichen haben gelacht, ich dran sehr knapp vorbei und sehr laut "PENG" gerufen *mein Gedanke, es hat gekracht, deswegen*, der Jugendliche, der sich mir in die Querre gestellt hat: *beleidigter Ton* Hööyy.

Ist sehr schön erschrocken, aber glaube nicht, dass er es gelernt hat, einfach mal die Augen auf auf der Straße.

Ach ja und wieder ein bekloppter Autofahrer, der mich angehupt hat, vielleicht aus gutem Grund, aber vielleicht wisst ihr mehr:

Auf der Linken Spur daneben wahr ein Radweg *getrennt von der Straße, Fahrtrichtung Stadtauswärts*, und die Verkehrsschilder für die Radfahrer haben Stadtauswerts gezeigt, ich bin aber Stadteinwärts geradelt, hätte ich doch den Radweg nutzen sollen/müssen?

Ansonstens kann ich nur sagen, dass heute ein Bombenwetter ist, bin schön 107 Km geradelt (Chemnitz-Spiegelwaldturm und zurück) und vor allem zum Großteil sehr freundliche Menschen unterwegs getroffen. Sogar das eine oder andere Mädl.


----------



## xXJojoXx (2. April 2011)

Hey,
heute waren auch hier echt viele unterwegs ! Aber ich kann das surren der E-Bikes (auf dem Weg zur Tour) nicht mehr hören. Zum :kotz:
Aber ich hab auch was lustiges erlebt: Wir fahren nen Berg hoch und überholen einen keuchenden, klatschnassen Jogger der einen Kinderwagen vor sich herschiebt. Er nur: Los Jungs ! Ich glaube nach dem Satz ist er umgefallen. Der war selber total am Ende und feuert uns noch an 
Gruß
Jojo


----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Hey,
> heute waren auch hier echt viele unterwegs ! Aber ich kann das surren der E-Bikes (auf dem Weg zur Tour) nicht mehr hören. Zum :kotz:
> Aber ich hab auch was lustiges erlebt: Wir fahren nen Berg hoch und überholen einen keuchenden, klatschnassen Jogger der einen Kinderwagen vor sich herschiebt. Er nur: Los Jungs ! Ich glaube nach dem Satz ist er umgefallen. Der war selber total am Ende und feuert uns noch an
> Gruß
> Jojo



E-Biikes sind cool, vor allen Dingen für mein Portemonnaie...


----------



## xXJojoXx (2. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> E-Biikes sind cool, vor allen Dingen für mein Portemonnaie...



Oh ja  Für das Geld kauf ich mir lieber ein vernünftiges MTB


----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Oh ja  Für das Geld kauf ich mir lieber ein vernünftiges MTB



Ich verkaufe die Dinger...


----------



## Hobb (2. April 2011)

Steppke: Papa, da kommt einer mit'm Rennrad!
Papa: Bestimmt nich, hier im Wald kann man nicht mit dem Renn... ......ääähhh.....Moin!
Hobb: Moin!
Wauwau: Wuff


----------



## xXJojoXx (2. April 2011)

Hi,
@ohneworte: Ach so meintest du das  Dann haben die Dinger ja wenigstens eine gute Seite für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (2. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe die Dinger...




was???? sofort raus aus dem forum! du teufel! du sorgst für verfettende jugendliche, die dann grinsend und freihändig am berghang mit 15% steigung links an dir vorbeicruisen......


----------



## scary.master (2. April 2011)

naja, am ende des berges fahren wir dann vorbei mit einem "owned" weil sein akku leer ist und er nichtmal mehr schiebend rauf kommt


----------



## alli333i (2. April 2011)

solche leute steigern den stromverbrauch deutschlands und sorgen damit für akw-laufzeitverlängerungen.......jaaaa so ist das!!!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. April 2011)

Heute Bombenwetter, deutlich über 20°C, Sonnenschein pur, entspannte Leute...  

Erschrocken hab ich mich nur, als ich im ersten Gang den Berg raufkeuche (jaja, 90kg + knapp 15kg Bike + 3L Wasser  ) und plötzlich ein Jogger neben mir "Servus!" sagt und mich überholt - ich hab dann verdattert zurückgegrüßt. Aber der Berg war dann ziemlich schnell zuende und ich hab ihn dann wieder eingeholt...   


Kurios war es auch heute in der Schlucht zwischen Tiefenellern und Herzogenreuth. Der Trampelpfad ist ja eigentlich wegen der umgestürzten Bäume gesperrt, scheint nur niemanden zu interessieren... 













Mit dem Herren da im Bild hab ich mich noch ganz nett unterhalten. Ist schon der Wahnsinn, daß auch noch Leute im rüstigen Alter an der Stelle rumturnen, es ist halt wirklich steil an der Stelle. Ein paar Momente später kommt da noch eine Familie lang und ich wunder mich schon, warum der Vater seinen Sohn die ganze Zeit mit nem Wanderstock führt. Dann hab ich gesehen, daß der Sohn blind (!!) ist und über die Baumstämme klettert. Von der Mutter kam dann gleich als Aufmunterung: "Komm, das schaffst du! Du hast schon viel schwierigere Sachen geschafft!" 
War schon recht beeindruckend das Ganze...


----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2011)

alli333i schrieb:


> was???? sofort raus aus dem forum! du teufel! du sorgst für verfettende jugendliche, die dann grinsend und freihändig am berghang mit 15% steigung links an dir vorbeicruisen......



 99,9% in andere Generationen und meistens für den Strasseneinsatz...


----------



## xXJojoXx (2. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 99,9% in andere Generationen und meistens für den Strasseneinsatz...



Nehm es mal nicht ganz soo ernst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadgrajin (3. April 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Hey,
> heute waren auch hier echt viele unterwegs ! Aber ich kann das surren der E-Bikes (auf dem Weg zur Tour) nicht mehr hören. Zum :kotz:



Ja das kenne ich, wenn ich mal den langen Weg zur Arbeit fahre überholt mich regelmäßig so ein Herr in Bankeroutfit. Wenn man nicht mit einem E-Bike rechnet ist das immer so deprimierend im ersten Moment. Allerdings hab ich echt Angst, das nun mehr Leute dank E-Bikes bald mit Ihren Rädern unterwegs sind wo Sie vorher Ihr Rad nicht hochbekommen haben, davor fürchte ich mich irgendwie.


----------



## xXJojoXx (3. April 2011)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Ja das kenne ich, wenn ich mal den langen Weg zur Arbeit fahre überholt mich regelmäßig so ein Herr in Bankeroutfit. Wenn man nicht mit einem E-Bike rechnet ist das immer so deprimierend im ersten Moment. Allerdings hab ich echt Angst, das nun mehr Leute dank E-Bikes bald mit Ihren Rädern unterwegs sind wo Sie vorher Ihr Rad nicht hochbekommen haben, davor fürchte ich mich irgendwie.



Ich mich auch ! Und vorallem finden ich die ganze Sache umwelttechnisch nicht so toll  Aber genug OT ! Mehr Sprüche


----------



## alli333i (3. April 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 99,9% in andere Generationen und meistens für den Strasseneinsatz...




ist ja gut, rentner etc die nicht mehr besser können dürfen das auch gerne nutzen. nur besagte jugendlich regen mich echt auf


----------



## Norman. (3. April 2011)

scary.master schrieb:


> naja, am ende des berges fahren wir dann vorbei mit einem "owned" weil sein akku leer ist und er nichtmal mehr schiebend rauf kommt





alli333i schrieb:


> was???? sofort raus aus dem forum! du teufel! du sorgst für verfettende jugendliche, die dann grinsend und freihändig am berghang mit 15% steigung links an dir vorbeicruisen......





xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Hi,
> @ohneworte: Ach so meintest du das  Dann haben die Dinger ja wenigstens eine gute Seite für dich



In unserer garage steht auch ein E-Bike. Ich dachte ja immer:"Was für'n Dreck!" Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass wenn man mal nen Berg mit 30 km/h hochdonnert und man bei 30°C beim Bergauffahren entspannen kann, dann will man so schnell nichtmehr runter. Allerdings sind die meisten Vorurteile der Biker ziemlich falsch: Viele sagen ja, dass man ja gar nicht mehr selber treten muss. Bei einer 30km-Tour kann man aber logischerweise nicht immer im stärksten Gang fahren. Da wäre der Akku nach 5km leer. eeshalb muss man sich selber sehr wohl noch anstrengen, um vorwärts zu kommen.


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2011)

Genug Off Topic, zurück zum Thema!


----------



## UliT (3. April 2011)

"Boh! Was is'n dat? Ne Einarmschwinge am Fahrad hab ich ja noch nie gesehen, ist ja wie bei einer BMW!"

MfG


----------



## xXJojoXx (3. April 2011)

Der ist gut


----------



## Fabian93 (3. April 2011)

Auf dem Weg zum Homespot:
War vorher an der Gabel ein neues Setup am testen,fahr deshalb auf dem Weg zum Homespot
 ein paar mal den Boardstein hoch/runter um schonmal etwas zu sehen wie das Fahrwerk arbeitet.
Überholt mich danach ein Rennradfahrer:

"Sowas kannst du doch nicht machen,davon geht doch das Bike kaputt,du bist doch völlig bekloppt"

Überholt mich und fährt davon.Ich war im ersten Moment völlig perplex,hab kein Wort raus bekommen


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Rennradfahrer...



... haben vom wahren Leben keine Ahnung.


----------



## dickerbert (3. April 2011)

Morgen schwing ich mich auch mal wieder aufs Rennrad und beleidige paar Mountainbiker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (4. April 2011)

bin dabei XD


----------



## scylla (4. April 2011)

Rennradfahrer haben halt auch Humor


----------



## EvilEvo (4. April 2011)

Jop, aufm Rennrad reg ich mich auch immer über MTBler ohne Helm auf und aufm MTB mach ich mich über langsamere Rennradler lustig. Nur über Skater kann man immer meckern.

Gestern beim Vereinsausflug standen wir an einer Kreuzung. Kam so ne ältere Dame mit Fußhupe und fragte: Wo fahrtn ihr jetz lang, rechts oder links?
Ich geantwortet: Rechts.
Sie: Na dann sagt mir aber bloß rechtzeitig Bescheid, wehe einer erschreckt meinen Fiffi!
Ich war dann mittig im Feld und im Vorbeifahren, nachdem sie uns alle lange bemerkt hatte, meinte ich dann auch ganz freundlich: Achtung, wir kommen jetzt!
Den sarkastischen Unterton hat sie nicht kapiert, hat sich einfach gefreut.
Angeleint war das Vieh übrigens wie immer nicht.


----------



## Wanderradler (4. April 2011)

> Angeleint war das Vieh übrigens wie immer nicht.


 
Drüber und fertich


----------



## Shoxar (4. April 2011)

Heute wieder was kurioses erlebt.
Morgens im Regen, fahre ich nichtsahnend durch den Park, vor mir ein Mann auf einem Citybike. Ich mache auf mich aufmerksam, er schaut nach hinten, schaut wieder auf die Straße, fährt gegen das Brückengeländer, fällt hin. Wollte fragen ob was los ist, dh. gebremst, plötzlich fängt dieser zu Brüllen an, als ob nichts wäre: "Dawai, Dawai!". Der hatte sicher schon mehr als ein Bier die Nacht.

Zwar kein Fussvolk, aber sonst passt's ja nirgends rein.


----------



## alli333i (4. April 2011)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Heute wieder was kurioses erlebt.
> Morgens im Regen, fahre ich nichtsahnend durch den Park, vor mir ein Mann auf einem Citybike. Ich mache auf mich aufmerksam, er schaut nach hinten, schaut wieder auf die Straße, fährt gegen das Brückengeländer, fällt hin. Wollte fragen ob was los ist, dh. gebremst, plötzlich fängt dieser zu Brüllen an, als ob nichts wäre: "Dawai, Dawai!". Der hatte sicher schon mehr als ein Bier die Nacht.
> 
> Zwar kein Fussvolk, aber sonst passt's ja nirgends rein.




nee ich fahr absichtlich gegen geländer und brülle dann rum......musste dich leider dran gwöhnen *hicks*


----------



## Chrige (4. April 2011)

Am Samstag ging ich mich nach einem neuen Fully umschauen. Als ich zusammen mit der Verkäuferin eine Runde Probe gefahren bin, sind wir an zwei jungen Knaben vorbeigefahren (ich auf einem Speci Epic, sie auf einem Stumpi). Sagt der eine Junge zum anderen: Boah schau mal die tollen Bikes! Sagt der andere: Nee, nur die Reifen sind toll, die Bikes sind ********


----------



## Jonas-7596 (5. April 2011)

Wenigstens einer der beiden hat Ahnung .
Aber tröste dich, gute Reifen sind schon mal viel Wert


----------



## EvilEvo (5. April 2011)

Der User über mir findet Reifen wichtig.
Huch, falscher Thread^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (5. April 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Der User über mir findet Reifen wichtig.
> Huch, falscher Thread^^.



siehste... deswegen bleib ich da nicht zu lange


----------



## Wanderradler (5. April 2011)

Wer braucht den schon Reifen? Geht auch so...irgendwie...

Aber nun zurück zum Thema.

Wurde heute blöd von einer Stockentendame angemacht, bin nähmlich schön den Berg hoch, hinter mir ein Auto, konnte leider nicht überholen (bin ein wenig weitergefahren, bis eine Parklücke am Straßenrand da war, und da erst konnte ich das Auto durchlassen) und da meckert die Alte noch: Unmöglich, so langsam hochzuradeln.

Also der Alten hätte ich am liebsten den Stock in ihren Ar...geschoben und hätte sie gerne mal bis zum Fichtelberg am liebsten gejagt, natürlich immer nur berghoch, mit alten Fahrrad und ohne Pause.

Naja, zum Glück sind die Stockenden zum größtenteils "lieb"

Ach ja, noch ein anderen Berg hoch, und eine andere Dame von "biblischen" Alter (also ca. 40-50) hat mich im wahrsten Sinn des Worte "mitleidig" angeschaut, wie ich mich den Berg "hochgequält" habe. War echt komisch heute.

So, musste mal meinen Kummer von der Seele schreiben und nächstesmal gehe ich, bevor ich radel, auf Stockentenjagt mit Gewehr


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. April 2011)

Vorhin war ich bisschen in meiner "neuen" Heimat unterwegs, da ich mich noch nicht so auskenn hab ich erstmal im Internet bisschen gelesen, was hier so gibt.
Dabei bin ich auf nen Skatepark gestossen, denn ich mir dann mal genauer anschauen wollte.
Nach Dienstschluss also sofort umgezogen und aufs Rad, raus aus der Kaserne und direkt zu dem Park.
Dort angekommen musste ich sofort feststellen, dass es der Treffpunkt der Dorfjugend bzw den Dorfgangstas ist.
Kurz rumgerollt und alles angschaut und mich so platziert, dass ich für die eine Rampe anfahren konnte.
Dann labbert mich ne Tussi von denen an: "Ey Alta, kannsu Tricks?"
(Da ich Stöspel im Ohr hatte hab ichs nicht verstanden => Stöpsel raus)
Ich hab dann freundlich nachgefragt, was sie will
Wieder selbes: Alta kannsu Tricks?
Weil ich keine kann, hab ich ihr (wohl leider in Dialekt) geantwortet und a guads boarisch "na" rauslassen, aber schon verständlich.
Leider war sie net so hell in der Birne: " Dann zeig mal Tricks"
"Ich hab doch gsagt ich kann keine!"
"alta, was streßt du mich so an alta"

Hab dann wieder stöpsel rein und bin noch bisschen gefahren.
Madame wollte dann wohl noch ihren kleinen Bruder anstiften dazu mir doch absichtlich ins Rad zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. April 2011)

An deiner Stelle würde ich sofort wieder wegziehen.


----------



## Wabaki (5. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich sofort wieder wegziehen.



Aber echt, immer diese Asi-Kinder.


----------



## Matrahari (5. April 2011)

Ich sehe und höre solche fast jeden Tag im Bus, da kommt ständig ein "alta", "****" und "schlampe".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wortwitz (5. April 2011)

als ich heute mit 2Freunden, alle in kopletter montur mit Fullface etc, oben am anfang von nem kleinen trail stand, kam ne frau mit nem kleinen hund auf dem arm vorbei. 
vor uns isse dann stehengeblieben und hat gemeint: 
"Vorhin haben wir schon Rehe gesehen und jetzt die Jungs hier. Dann isses ja schon ein toller Tag gewesen!"
Wir konnten uns kaum zurückhalten ned laut loszulachen


----------



## macmaegges (5. April 2011)

Ich muss auch immer lachen wenn ich solche Sprüche höre, aber noch mehr wenn ich einen DH Schlafanzug (Schuhe passend zum Helm und so) sehe im heimischen Wäldchen 

Ich bin z.Z Fussvolk und durfte mir vorhin ein "schleich dich" anhören auf unserem Gehweg. Rennradler, der glaube ich gut bremsen musste weil ich auf dem Gehweg gelaufen war.
Nuja sollersichdochaufregen ich bin momentan ein Krüppel


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich sofort wieder wegziehen.



wenn des so einfach gehn würde beim bund


----------



## Child3k (5. April 2011)

Jaja - nicht nur die Kids aus deiner Geschichte leiden unter Aufmerksamkeitsstörungen  Die Stichworte "Dienst" und "Kaserne" in deinem ursprünglichen Post überliest man aber auch leicht


----------



## IcaroZero (5. April 2011)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> "alta, was streßt du mich so an alta"



Hehe, dat is bestimmt die Schwester von dem hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/868347


----------



## Cpace (5. April 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Hey,
> heute waren auch hier echt viele unterwegs ! Aber ich kann das surren der E-Bikes (auf dem Weg zur Tour) nicht mehr hören. Zum :kotz:
> ...



Na ihr seid ja vielleicht nett. Es soll ja z.B. auch Menschen mit einer schweren Arthrose im Knie geben, die sportlich sind und halt bei Gegenwind etwas Unterstützung brauchen, weil sonst das Knie tagelang Mucken macht (kenne so jemanden).


----------



## epostampchamp (6. April 2011)

Nach einer Feierabendrunde bin ich an die Tanke zum Kalorienauffüllen. Aus einem schönen Familienkombi steigt ein Mann, mittleren Alters, gepflegt, im Anzug und geht mit einer offenbar leeren Bierdose in den Tankshop. OK Auto entrümpeln, macht Sinn... An der Kasse gibt er dann die Bierdose ab und kauft sich noch eine Halbe Bier. Hm, ein Liter Bier auf dem Heimweg, wenn das noch mehr Autofahrer machen, nehm ich doch lieber den Radweg und nicht die Strasse.


----------



## nadgrajin (6. April 2011)

epostampchamp schrieb:


> Nach einer Feierabendrunde bin ich an die Tanke zum Kalorienauffüllen. Aus einem schönen Familienkombi steigt ein Mann, mittleren Alters, gepflegt, im Anzug und geht mit einer offenbar leeren Bierdose in den Tankshop. OK Auto entrümpeln, macht Sinn... An der Kasse gibt er dann die Bierdose ab und kauft sich noch eine Halbe Bier. Hm, ein Liter Bier auf dem Heimweg, wenn das noch mehr Autofahrer machen, nehm ich doch lieber den Radweg und nicht die Strasse.



Kommt auf die Zeit an die man braucht das Bier zu trinken. Wenn er an der Dose 3h nuckelt dann kannst du unbesorgt sein.


----------



## heifisch (6. April 2011)

Vll hat er sich das auch einfach mitgenommen um's zuhause zu trinken


----------



## xXJojoXx (6. April 2011)

Cpace schrieb:


> Na ihr seid ja vielleicht nett. Es soll ja z.B. auch Menschen mit einer schweren Arthrose im Knie geben, die sportlich sind und halt bei Gegenwind etwas Unterstützung brauchen, weil sonst das Knie tagelang Mucken macht (kenne so jemanden).



Mein Post war aus Biker-Sicht geschrieben. Wenn ein gesunder(!) MTBler sich ein E-Bike zulegt ist das aus meiner Sicht ein Armutszeugnis. Sollten Einkaufswagen vielleicht auchnoch motorisiert werden, damit wir sie nicht mehr schieben müssen ? 
Für kranke, alte oder schwache Menschen ist ein E-Bike aber auf jeden Fall eine tolle Sache ! 
Grüße
Jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (6. April 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Sollten Einkaufswagen vielleicht auchnoch motorisiert werden, damit wir sie nicht mehr schieben müssen ?
> Grüße
> Jojo



Ja, aber dann bitte mit Fahrersitz, damit wir auch nicht mehr laufen müssen. Und die Regale auf perfekter Höhe zum rausnehmen im Sitzen!


----------



## Aldar (6. April 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Mein Post war aus Biker-Sicht geschrieben. Wenn ein gesunder(!) MTBler sich ein E-Bike zulegt ist das aus meiner Sicht ein Armutszeugnis. Grüße
> Jojo


 das dumme ist das man den meisten menschen eine krankheit nicht ansehn kann


----------



## Wanderradler (6. April 2011)

> Ja, aber dann bitte mit Fahrersitz, damit wir auch nicht mehr laufen müssen. Und die Regale auf perfekter Höhe zum rausnehmen im Sitzen!


 
Jaaa genau, etwa so:http://pinodegallo.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/fat_woman_on_scooter_31238072543.jpg


----------



## heifisch (6. April 2011)

Der Einkaufskorb ist viel zu klein


----------



## Wanderradler (6. April 2011)

> Der Einkaufskorb ist viel zu klein


 
Naja der Großteil des Einkaufes wurde schon im Laden aufgefuttert, der Rest ist Essen für unterwegs, also der Korp passt genau.


----------



## nadgrajin (6. April 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Jaaa genau, etwa so:http://pinodegallo.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/fat_woman_on_scooter_31238072543.jpg



Oh man, das erinnert mich an meinen letzten USA Aufenthalt. Sowas sah man dort regelmäßig.


----------



## heifisch (6. April 2011)

Für unterwegs? Heißt dass die muss immer wenn sie zuhause angekommen ist wieder zurück fahren. Das erklärt einiges.. ok, eigentlich garnichts


----------



## M_on_Centurion (8. April 2011)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> wenn des so einfach gehn würde beim bund


Weiden? Da ist die Kaserne gleich neben dem Ghetto.....


----------



## quereinsteigerB (8. April 2011)

Lassen wir Autofahrer doch mal als "Fussgänger" durchgehen...

Dann gab es letztens die eine, die ihren SLK schön auf dem Radlweg abstellt, ein bisschen vorfahren zur Kreuzung, oder noch besser, mal schauen ob da einer kommt ist ja nicht drin. Da mir das viel zu oft passiert (ich reg mich schon gar nicht mehr auf) gibt's nen Klapps auf ihren Deckel. 
Während ich dann an der Radl Ampel stehe, kommt Sie vorbeigebraust und plärrt nur "Du *********" und semmelt ihre Kiste in der leichten Rechtskurve fast auf den Bordsteig und gegen ein Schild 
Wie ich die Autofahrer liebe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (8. April 2011)

Jedesmal, wenn es wieder "Ärger" mit Fussvolk und/oder Autofahrern gibt, denke ich: Gott sei Dank haben wir keine USA-Verhältnisse. Möchte nicht wissen, wer mit welcher Waffe zuerst zielt und abdrückt.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. April 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Jedesmal, wenn es wieder "Ärger" mit Fussvolk und/oder Autofahrern gibt, denke ich: Gott sei Dank haben wir keine USA-Verhältnisse. Möchte nicht wissen, wer mit welcher Waffe zuerst zielt und abdrückt.


 
Zumindest im Autoverkehr jenseits der Metropolen sind die Amis mal viel entspannter und meist rücksichtsvoller.

Ist es eigentlich auch schon jemandem passiert, das man einen schmalen Weg mit je einem Fußgänger rechts und links entlangfährt und diese nach freundlichem Zuruf von hinten jeweils erschrocken die Seite wechseln?
Nach dem Motto: gut gemeint, dämlich umgesetzt? Passiert mir irgendwie ständig...


----------



## EvilEvo (8. April 2011)

Wurde ich auch schon zig male erzählt, also ja, das passiert fast jedem . ich glaub ja fast an eine Verschwörung.


----------



## Wanderradler (8. April 2011)

> Ist es eigentlich auch schon jemandem passiert, das man einen schmalen Weg mit je einem Fußgänger rechts und links entlangfährt und diese nach freundlichem Zuruf von hinten jeweils erschrocken die Seite wechseln?


 
Nö, habe ja eine klingel, wobei manche "Rad"wege selbst mir als Radler eher ein besserer Fußweg währen als mit dem Rad. Fahrt mal nach Drebach/Erzgebirge und fahrt mal den Radweg "zur Krokuswiese" entlang. Ein Wunder, dass das als Rad-undFußgängerweg erlaubt ist (mit Schild entspr. ausgeschildert), obwohl der Weg ganze Zeit nur bis max. 1 m breit ist, aber eigentlich etwas weniger. Da ist wirklich absolute Vorsicht wichtig und vor allem Rücksicht auf die Fußgänger.

Aber was das erschrecken betrifft, bisher nur bei Personen bemerkt, die mein klingeln nicht gehört haben. Bin natürlich sehr langsam herrangeradelt. Wobei die Leute mit Kopfhörer mir am schlimmsten sind, die dürfen sich natürlich nicht wundern, dass ihn ein Radler 10 cm knapp überholt. Also an alle Fußvölker: Ohren und Augen auf.


----------



## floggel (8. April 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Zumindest im Autoverkehr jenseits der Metropolen sind die Amis mal viel entspannter und meist rücksichtsvoller.


Auch in Metropolen. Es wird IMHO wesentlich defensiver gefahren.


----------



## nadgrajin (8. April 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Auch in Metropolen. Es wird IMHO wesentlich defensiver gefahren.



Und das um längen. In den Staaten macht Auto fahren richtig Spass, kein Stress, keine Spinner die einem Ihre Fahrweise aufdrängen wollen. Einfach nur göttlich. Einzige Ausnahme die mir einfällt war Miami. Wobei es da an meinem Navi lag was kurz vor der Kreuzung erst meinte hier links abbiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (8. April 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Wurde ich auch schon zig male erzählt, also ja, das passiert fast jedem . ich glaub ja fast an eine Verschwörung.


 
Da glaube ich mit... 



Wanderradler schrieb:


> Nö, habe ja eine klingel, ...


 
Ach hör mir auf - wenn die sich auch noch vor der Klingel erschrecken laufen sie jeder nur im Schockzustand zweimal von links nach rechts oder umgekehrt und stehen trotzdem wieder jeder auf einer Seite...


----------



## nepo (8. April 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCy7S-mv67A&feature=player_detailpage#t=91s


----------



## Lugie (8. April 2011)

nepo schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCy7S-mv67A&feature=player_detailpage#t=91s



Da passts glaub ich besser   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=25


----------



## Wanderradler (9. April 2011)

@ treck-remedy8-2

und ich habe einen Bergefetisch entwickelt


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. April 2011)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Weiden? Da ist die Kaserne gleich neben dem Ghetto.....



Nope, Roding. 
Am Donnerstag bin ich übrigens nochmal dran vorbeigefahren, nach meiner Trail-Runde.
Selbe Tussi wieder da, aber ohne ihre coolen Gängsta-Freunde - faszinierenderweiße hat sie da ihre Gosche gleich gar net aufbracht


----------



## Wanderradler (10. April 2011)

> faszinierenderweiße hat sie da ihre Gosche gleich gar net aufbracht


 
In der Gruppe sich stark fühlen, aber alleine wie ein Feldhase sehr ängstlich sein...*tz...tz...tz*


----------



## Wabaki (10. April 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> In der Gruppe sich stark fühlen, aber alleine wie ein Feldhase sehr ängstlich sein...*tz...tz...tz*



Ach diese kleinen Gängstermädels, die sind doch an Peinlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten. Gestern bin ich auch mit einem Fullface durch die Stadt gefahren. Als ich an so einer Gruppe vorbeigefahren bin hieß es auch "Ey Alta, oh mein Gott"


----------



## JENSeits (10. April 2011)

Da hilft nur eins: Drauf zurollen, tief in die Augen schauen und neben der Ghetto-Braut "bbuuh" sagen und den Kopf in ihre Richtung vorschnellen lassen 

Die Reaktion vor ein paar Wochen war einfach köstlich


----------



## Wabaki (10. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eins: Drauf zurollen, tief in die Augen schauen und neben der Ghetto-Braut "bbuuh" sagen und den Kopf in ihre Richtung vorschnellen lassen
> 
> Die Reaktion vor ein paar Wochen war einfach köstlich



Alles klar, probier ich mal aus


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. April 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Zumindest im Autoverkehr jenseits der Metropolen sind die Amis mal viel entspannter und meist rücksichtsvoller.
> 
> Ist es eigentlich auch schon jemandem passiert, das man einen schmalen Weg mit je einem Fußgänger rechts und links entlangfährt und diese nach freundlichem Zuruf von hinten jeweils erschrocken die Seite wechseln?
> Nach dem Motto: gut gemeint, dämlich umgesetzt? Passiert mir irgendwie ständig...



Ich bin letztens auch an der Augsburger Wertach entlang geradelt. Vor mir zwei Jogger, die so mittig laufen, das man an keiner Seite vorbei konnte.

Ich klingle so aus 15m Entfernung und die der rechte Jogger geht nach links, der Linke nach rechts und die rasseln woll zusammen. Naja nix passiert und wir fanden es alle witzig.

Also das passiert mir ständig. Meist ist es besser, möglichst schnell und lautlos an den Leuten vorbei zu rauschen, dann können die nicht reagieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (10. April 2011)

Deswegen fahre ich Wege auf denen ich höchstens mal einen Reiter treffe. Je steiler und waldiger, desto einsamer. Aber ich fürchte dass bald die Schönwetterradler rauskommen und die Wälder bevölkern.



> Also das passiert mir ständig. Meist ist es besser, möglichst schnell und lautlos an den Leuten vorbei zu rauschen, dann können die nicht reagieren



Dann solltest Du aufpassen dass Dich nicht mal jemand vom Rad holt... so was kann ich leiden wie Fieber bei 25 °C ... 

Bremsen tut nicht weh und das Beschleunigen nach den Fußgängern  ist gut für den Muskelaufbau.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. April 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Bremsen tut nicht weh und das Beschleunigen nach den Fußgängern  ist gut für den Muskelaufbau.



Damit hab ich auch kein Problem. Ich hab eher Angst, dass die Leute in den Bach hüpfen wenn ich klingle.


----------



## Sardic (10. April 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Damit hab ich auch kein Problem. Ich hab eher Angst, dass die Leute in den Bach hüpfen wenn ich klingle.


Weil du so heiß bist oder was . XD


----------



## 4mate (10. April 2011)

Ich klingle -normalerweise- auch nicht mehr, weil es das Fußvolk zu sehr erschreckt.
Letztes Jahr ist es mir als Fußgänger selbst so ergangen, als in 3 Meter Abstand hinter mir eine Fahrradklingel erschallte, bin ich reflexartig einen halben Meter in die Höhe und zur Seite gesprungen! 

Am besten ist mit ruhiger Stimme "Guten Tag!" / "Entschuldigung!" oder - bevorzugt bei älteren Damen  - "Wir sind es!" zu rufen, dann können sie gar nicht erschrecken sondern überlegen gleich, wer das sein könnte!! 

Gut kommt auch  "Klingelingeling!" ... "Die Post ist da!" war spontan die lächelnde Antwort einer Dame 

Die Klingel benutze ich daher ausnahmslos innerorts in Gefahrsituationen.


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2011)

Von weitem schon "Vorsicht Fußgänger" brüllen funktioniert meiner Erfahrung nach am Besten. Die schauen sich dann zügig um und machen bereitwillig Platz.


----------



## Brostin (10. April 2011)

Ich hab keine Klingel^^. Ich ruf immer (meist) "Achtung!", dumm nur dass das bei mir immer leicht militärisch klingt. Folglich schauen mich immer alle blöd an.


----------



## Haferstroh (10. April 2011)

Brostin schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Klingel^^. Ich ruf immer (meist) "Achtung!", dumm nur dass das bei mir immer leicht militärisch klingt. Folglich schauen mich immer alle blöd an.



Das mit dem militärisch stimmt schon. Bei mir hat mal eine  Spaziergängerin auf meinen Achtung-Warnruf sich prompt umgedreht, stramm gestanden und hat salutiert; was ihre Mitspazierer in schallendes Gelächter ausbrechen liess


----------



## nadgrajin (10. April 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Bremsen tut nicht weh und das Beschleunigen nach den Fußgängern  ist gut für den Muskelaufbau.



Zu zweit einen weg nicht komplett blockieren tut auch nicht weh. Genauso wenig wie sich dauerhaft rechts auf dem weg zu bewegen, macht trotzdem kaum ein Fußgänger.

Was ich heute hatte, ich rufe von hinten "Entschuldigung kann ich kurz vorbei", daraufhin drehen sich beide Fußgänger mit dem Kopf um gehen aber weiter. Im nächsten Moment macht es 'blong' und der eine von beiden ist mittig vor ein Schild gelaufen.


----------



## flyingscot (11. April 2011)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Zu zweit einen weg nicht komplett blockieren tut auch nicht weh. Genauso wenig wie sich dauerhaft rechts auf dem weg zu bewegen, macht trotzdem kaum ein Fußgänger.



Naja, das machen Mountainbiker die in Horden auftreten aber auch nicht anders... meist ist es dann sogar schwieriger an denen vorbei zu kommen, da diese Spezies keine Ahnung hat, wie sie auf "Achtung", "Klingeling" oder so reagieren soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadgrajin (11. April 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Naja, das machen Mountainbiker die in Horden auftreten aber auch nicht anders... meist ist es dann sogar schwieriger an denen vorbei zu kommen, da diese Spezies keine Ahnung hat, wie sie auf "Achtung", "Klingeling" oder so reagieren soll



Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, zumindest die "sportlich" unterwegs sind bei uns in der Gegend sind eigentlich immer diejenigen welche sofort Platz machen sofern Sie im Weg sein sollten. Der gemütliche Sonntagsfahrradfahrer hingegen da gebe ich Dir recht, der zählt für mich aber genauso unter "Fussvolk" weil man neben dem meist gemütlich her joggen könnte. Da hab ich heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit auch zwei Exemplare erlebt... kommen mir entgegen sehen mich und quatschen gemütlich weiter, schön nebeneinander so Sie zu zweit den Weg blockieren. Fast auf deren höhe ruf ich nur Augen auf die Strasse, da schaut mich einer dumm an und meint ne, dann sehe ich ja nix mehr. Leider verzieht er dabei sein Lenkrad leicht und schubst dann seinen Kollegen der im Anschluss gezwungener maßen den Damm runter fährt.


----------



## Pilatus (11. April 2011)

Brostin schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Klingel^^. Ich ruf immer (meist) "Achtung!", dumm nur dass das bei mir immer leicht militärisch klingt. Folglich schauen mich immer alle blöd an.



Deshalb kommt ein "Entschuldigung" und "Danke" meiner Erfahrung nach auch besser an.


----------



## Wanderradler (11. April 2011)

@ nad...



> [Der gemütliche Sonntagsfahrradfahrer hingegen da gebe ich Dir recht, der zählt für mich aber genauso unter "Fussvolk" weil man neben dem meist gemütlich her joggen könnte/QUOTE]
> 
> Naja, kommt drauf an, ob es sehr steil berg auf geht, wenn ja, ist ok, mache ich auch immer, auf diese Art und Weise kann ich so gut wie jeden noch so hohen Berg beradeln, ohne gleich umzufallen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (12. April 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Manchmal kann man wirklich sagen, dass Kinder (wenn gut erzogen) die besseren Erwachsenen sind, als diese "echten" Erwachsenen.



Habe ich auch schon anders erlebt  . Kleines Kind zusammen mit Mutter auf nem Feldweg spazieren gewesen, ich kam denen entgegen. Die Mutter hats gesehen und das Kind an die Hand genommen. 2 Meter vor mir reißt sich das Kind los und läuft mir vors rad . Naja, im endeffekt nichts passiert, bin auf den Acker nebenan ausgewichen. Habe der Mutter dann noch freundlich etwas Krafttraining empfohlen, damit sie es schafft ein schätzungsweise 3 jähriges Kind bei der Hand zu halten


----------



## Osama (12. April 2011)

was auch immer sehr gut ankommt ist ein 'töröh' ala benjamin blümchen...


----------



## DerandereJan (12. April 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (12. April 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Das mit dem militärisch stimmt schon. Bei mir hat mal eine  Spaziergängerin auf meinen Achtung-Warnruf sich prompt umgedreht, stramm gestanden und hat salutiert; was ihre Mitspazierer in schallendes Gelächter ausbrechen liess



OMG!   

Aber letztens aufm Trail (ok, eigentlich mehr Trampelpfad/Informationsweg) kamen mir ein Radfahrer (im Eiltempo, da bergab) und mehrere Fußgänger (gemächlich, da Sonntag  ) entgegen. Blickkontakt, Platzmachen bzw langsames Vorbeifahren, dann artig bedanken und alle sind glücklich. Ok, lag vielleicht auch an dem schönen Wetter... 


Lustig wars vorher aufm Feldweg gewesen. Ich putz da gerade a weng mein Rad für ein kleines Fotoshooting (staubt halt wie blöde), da kommen zwei Spaziergänger vorbei und gucken ganz interessiert. Dann kommt von der Frau der unvermeidliche Spruch:
"Aber wenn Sie da den Weg weiter fahren, dann wird ihr Rad doch wieder dreckig!" 
Hach ja, Rentner sind doch sowas von fürsorglich...


----------



## Schoasdromme (13. April 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon anders erlebt  . Kleines Kind zusammen mit Mutter auf nem Feldweg spazieren gewesen, ich kam denen entgegen. Die Mutter hats gesehen und das Kind an die Hand genommen. 2 Meter vor mir reißt sich das Kind los und läuft mir vors rad . Naja, im endeffekt nichts passiert, bin auf den Acker nebenan ausgewichen. Habe der Mutter dann noch freundlich etwas Krafttraining empfohlen, damit sie es schafft ein schätzungsweise 3 jähriges Kind bei der Hand zu halten




Hast du schon mal versucht, ein dreijähriges Kind  an der Hand festzuhalten , wenn es nicht will?
Hört sich einfacher an als es ist !


----------



## Luzzifus (14. April 2011)

So in etwa wie der experimentelle Versuch zur Frage, ob eine Katze mit einem auf den Rücken gebundenen Marmeladenbrot auch immer auf den Beinen landet, bereits daran scheitert dass sich die Katze wehement dagegen wehrt? ^^


----------



## Hasifisch (14. April 2011)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> So in etwa wie der experimentelle Versuch zur Frage, ob eine Katze mit einem auf den Rücken gebundenen Marmeladenbrot auch immer auf den Beinen landet, bereits daran scheitert dass sich die Katze wehement dagegen wehrt? ^^


 
Ich stelle gern zwei Katzen und diverse Marmeladenbrote zur Verfügung - Versicherung ist euer Ding...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (14. April 2011)

Kann man nicht einfach 4 Katzen zusammenbinden? Da jede immer auf den Füßen landet, müssten die dann über den Boden rotieren. Nur noch nen Dynamo dran und fertig ist das Katzenkraftwerk.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. April 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach 4 Katzen zusammenbinden? Da jede immer auf den Füßen landet, müssten die dann über den Boden rotieren. Nur noch nen Dynamo dran und fertig ist das Katzenkraftwerk.


 
Aber bitte biologisch füttern und die Stoffwechselresultate nachhaltig entsorgen!!!


----------



## morph027 (14. April 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach 4 Katzen zusammenbinden? Da jede immer auf den Füßen landet, müssten die dann über den Boden rotieren. Nur noch nen Dynamo dran und fertig ist das Katzenkraftwerk.



Mady my day, probably whole week


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. April 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Mady my day



Aber echt xD.


----------



## IcaroZero (14. April 2011)




----------



## may (15. April 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach 4 Katzen zusammenbinden? Da jede immer auf den Füßen landet, müssten die dann über den Boden rotieren. Nur noch nen Dynamo dran und fertig ist das Katzenkraftwerk.


Neue signatur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (15. April 2011)

Hat was für sich, so ein Katzendynamo, ehrlich, nur ein paar Tausend Katzen mehr, und wir hätten die AKW-Problematik gelöst. 

Zurück zum Thema.

Ich auf Arbeit, Arbeitstag zuende, wollte zurückradeln. An meinem Fahrrad 4 Jugendliche (ca. 14-16), habe gedacht: Ok, Fahrradteilediebe, jetzt gibts Rambazamba (mag diesen Begriff für Ärger), aber wurde Gott sei dank eines besseren belehrt, die Jugendlichen hatten nur mein MTB bestaund. Hatten zu mir gesagt: Sie haben ein sehr schönes Fahrrad.

Hatte mich bedankt. 

War schon interessant, diese Reaktion dieser Jugendlichen. Sind wohl doch nicht alles "Gängsta-Möhtegern-Bosse"


----------



## Focus Cypress (15. April 2011)

Heute einen kurzen aber steilen Anstieg hinaufgefahren.
Ich bin rechts neben dem Zuckersand gefahren und links lief eine Oma mit Enkel.

Enkel: Warum fährt der da hoch?
Oma: Vielleicht weil er wieder runterfahren will

Ganz nach dem Motto: Hättest dir doch denken können


----------



## Hasifisch (15. April 2011)

Mir fällt gerade eine ältere Geschichte ein.
Ich fuhr das Tänntal hinauf zum Gasthaus Plessenburg und oben angekommen die üblichen Handgriffe: Gabelabsenkung raus, Dämpfer Platform verstellen, Sattelstütz etwas rein...
Eine Gruppe gleichzeitig faszinierter und belustigter Rentner beobachtet mich dabei. Der besonders mutige Leithirsch:
"Na, junger Mann, da wird wohl erstmal das Setup optimiert, wa?! Hahahaha..."
"Ja."
Gaaanz langsam verschwindet die Belustigung aus seinem Gesicht.
Keine Ahnung was die dachten, was ich da am Bike mache.


----------



## WoodGhost (15. April 2011)

Is mir letztes Jahr passiert.
Bin mit meinen Beik bei uns in der Umgebung unterwegs, nen schöner Baggersee mit schönen kleinen Trails. Um mal ne kleine Pause zu machen halt ich in der Nähe vom Ufer an, mach dabei einen kleine Vollbremsung. Auf einmal keifert eine Frauenstimme auf gut oberpfälzisch hinter einem Busch hervor "Wir san da fei niad bei der Tour de France". Ich ganz verdaddert, mach nen Schritt nach vorne um zu sehen was jetzt los ist?! Liegt da nicht ein altes Pärchen, so um 70+, wahrscheinlich total erschrocken von meinen plötzlichen Erscheinen und auch gar nicht erfreut darüber hinter einem Busch. Dann keifert ihr Mann auch noch zu mir "Was machn sie hier? Des is koa Radlweg". 
Ich, auf die feundliche Begrüßung und darauf was ich da vor mir liegen sah, nämlich zwei Lederhäutige verschrumpelte nicht mehr so ansehnliche Körper wobei die Dame noch mit ihrem Pelz in meinen Blickfeld lag, "Ja das stimmt, sieht mir eher nach Geisterbahn aus! Servus!" Konnte mir das einfach nicht verkneifen diesen Spruch. Bin dann auch gleich geflüchtet, wollte mir den Anblick ersparen falls der Alte hätte aufstehen sollen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (15. April 2011)

WoodGhost schrieb:


> Is mir letztes Jahr passiert.
> Bin mit meinen Beik bei uns in der Umgebung unterwegs, nen schöner Baggersee mit schönen kleinen Trails. Um mal ne kleine Pause zu machen halt ich in der Nähe vom Ufer an, mach dabei einen kleine Vollbremsung. Auf einmal keifert eine Frauenstimme auf gut oberpfälzisch hinter einem Busch hervor "Wir san da fei niad bei der Tour de France". Ich ganz verdaddert, mach nen Schritt nach vorne um zu sehen was jetzt los ist?! Liegt da nicht ein altes Pärchen, so um 70+, wahrscheinlich total erschrocken von meinen plötzlichen Erscheinen und auch gar nicht erfreut darüber hinter einem Busch. Dann keifert ihr Mann auch noch zu mir "Was machn sie hier? Des is koa Radlweg".
> Ich, auf die feundliche Begrüßung und darauf was ich da vor mir liegen sah, nämlich zwei Lederhäutige verschrumpelte nicht mehr so ansehnliche Körper wobei die Dame noch mit ihrem Pelz in meinen Blickfeld lag, "Ja das stimmt, sieht mir eher nach Geisterbahn aus! Servus!" Konnte mir das einfach nicht verkneifen diesen Spruch. Bin dann auch gleich geflüchtet, wollte mir den Anblick ersparen falls der Alte hätte aufstehen sollen.





Glaub ich hätt auf der Stelle:kotz:...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. April 2011)

Na wir werden auch älter....und wer glaubt das diese ganzen spaziergehenden Pärchen wirklich (immer) nur spazieren gehen, ist seine Naivität nicht los und evtl etwas zu konditioniert. 

Ich bin mal einen Wanderweg lang und irgendwie war mir in der ersten Sekunde nicht so klar, wieso der vermeintlich Wasser in die Ecke stellende Kerl, eine hastig aus der Hocke gehende Frau dabei hatte, die sich flux etwas entfernt neben ihn hinstellte. 
Spassverderber hat er aber nicht gerufen....


----------



## BikeTiefling (15. April 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade eine ältere Geschichte ein.
> Ich fuhr das Tänntal hinauf zum Gasthaus Plessenburg und oben angekommen die üblichen Handgriffe: Gabelabsenkung raus, Dämpfer Platform verstellen, Sattelstütz etwas rein...
> Eine Gruppe gleichzeitig faszinierter und belustigter Rentner beobachtet mich dabei. Der besonders mutige Leithirsch:
> "Na, junger Mann, da wird wohl erstmal das Setup optimiert, wa?! Hahahaha..."
> ...



Wenn Du dann anfängst die Schutzausrüstung anzuziehen sagen sie nix mehr!


----------



## hurby97 (15. April 2011)

ich hab auch noch eine etwas ältere geschichte.... naja zu mindest war ich im nachbarort auf der halfpipe. dort is noch so ein kleiner table und ein kleines stairset. so das steht so einer mit seinem billigen hudora skateboard und guckt... etwa so alt wie ich... 12-13... dann geht der mir als aufn sack... kp woher der kam oder was der genommen hatte^^ er sagt so:"hior moach moa richtsch üboa den schanze doa dröba" ich dann:"Noa döü" (konnte mir das lachen nich mehr verkneifen wegen dem seinen dialekt) dann droht er mir:"höa sofoat uff zou loachn, soanst gibtsch en poa" ich dann wieder am lachen und dann wurde er handgreiflich und schupste mich... dann habe ich ihn am kragen gepackt und erstmal ein stück weggeschleift^^ er hat gezappelt wie ein fisch und gebettelt... dann hab ich ihn gehn gelassen und er war ganz schnell weg!^^
ende...


----------



## DerandereJan (15. April 2011)

Wow.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. April 2011)

hurby97 schrieb:


> (konnte mir das lachen nich mehr verkneifen wegen *dem seinen *dialekt)



Ja ne, is' klar..


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. April 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Wow.....





Ich verneige mich auch ehrenhaft vor deiner Glanzleistung.. Wirst bestimmt mal ein guter Türsteher.


----------



## EvilEvo (15. April 2011)

Aber nur an der Skaterbahn...


----------



## DerandereJan (15. April 2011)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Ich verneige mich auch ehrenhaft vor deiner Glanzleistung.. Wirst bestimmt mal ein guter Türsteher.




öjjjjjjj....auffpassn.......achsoooo, du meinst ja gar nich mich...


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2011)

von letztem Sonntag:

Ich mit 2 Freunden (2x Enduro 1x Freerider) in der Stadt. Ich hatte auf meinem Fullface die GoPro montiert. Wir haben uns unterhalten und dann kommt ein Herr und fragt, mit Blick auf die Kamera: "Kann das auch Internet?" Antowrt kam vom Freund: "Ja das kommt auch ins Internet". Mit einem "Danke" verabschiedete sich der Herr.


----------



## Norman. (17. April 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5du-x6Un0U"]YouTube        - Oma will Laptop[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenon2011 (17. April 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Ja, aber dann bitte mit Fahrersitz, damit wir auch nicht mehr laufen müssen. Und die Regale auf perfekter Höhe zum rausnehmen im Sitzen!



gibts schon lange in amerika....

echt krass, die haben dort aber auch richtig übergewichtige, die so etwas brauchen

(walmart etc)


----------



## nadgrajin (17. April 2011)

Xenon2011 schrieb:


> gibts schon lange in amerika....
> 
> echt krass, die haben dort aber auch richtig übergewichtige, die so etwas brauchen
> 
> (walmart etc)



Ja, das hat mich mein erstes mal in den Staaten auch geschockt vor allem werden die durch diese Dinger auch immer dicker. Leider glauben das viele nicht und meinen das nur sehr schwer kranke in sowas drin sitzen.


----------



## MrJerwain (17. April 2011)

Letztes WE:

Ich bin also auf dem Weg zum Wald. Der Weg ist so ungefähr 1 1/2m - 2m breit, vor mir zuerst eine junge Familie, Vater so Anfang 30, Mutter Ende 20, Sohnemann rund 3-4. Auch wenn ich im Besitz einer Klingel bin, rief ich zuerst mit Stewardessen-Stimme "Entschuldigung?", weil das netter als das schrille "KRINGL" ist. Sohnemann sieht mich, fährt ganz schnell auf die linke Seite, auch wenn ich nur 4-5km/h schnell war. Die Eltern bemerken mich kurz darauf auch und machen auch Platz. Ich fahre an ihnen vorbei, bedanke mich ganz nett mit "Vielen Dank!" und lächle sie kurz an. 100m vor ihnen anscheinend die Großeltern-Generation, bestehend aus Oma und Opa. Ich also wieder á la Stewardess: "Entschuldigung?" - keine Reaktion. Gleicher Tonfall, gleiche Lautstärke: "Entschuldigung??". Wieder keine Reaktion. Der dritte Anlauf, etwas energischer und lauter (gibt ja Senioren, die was am Ohr haben, eventuell haben sie mich ja einfach nicht gehört): "Entschuldigung!!?" - aber erneut KEINE Reaktion. Ich also noch ein viertes Mal, noch etwas energischer und lauter: "Verzeihn Sie!!". Doch immernoch keine Reaktion, sie laufen einfach weiter, dank ihrer Körperfülle in der Lage den ganzen Weg zu blockieren. Mir wird das langsam zu dumm und klingel also einmal mit meiner Klingel. Sie verlangsamen ihr Tempo, aber machen immernoch keine Anstalten ein wenig auf die Seite zu gehen. Ich klingel nochmal und nochmal - keinerlei Reaktion. Sie drehen sich auch nicht mal um oder so. Also fang ich an, die Klingel im rythmischem Takt dauerzubenutzen, ganz nach dem Motto "wer hälts länger aus". Das ganze geht so 300m-400m, bis die Oma ihren Mann auf die Seite zerrt. Ich, sichtlich erleichtert, lasse von der Klingel ab und beschleunige um an ihnen endlich vorbeizufahren. Im Vorbeifahren hör ich die Frau zu ihrem Mann noch sagen: "Mensch Gerhardt, wieso bist Du nicht einfach gleich auf die Seite gegangen?!" Ein leises Lachen konnte ich mir nicht mehr verkneifen


----------



## Steinie (17. April 2011)

300bis400m hinter einem Ehepaar?
Alter erzähl kein Müll,an sowas kommt man vorbei,wenn sie's nicht
anders wollen mit Körperkontakt.
Ja ich weiß jetzt kommt gleich wieder "Biker müssen Rücksicht nehmen" aber alles hat seine Grenzen.


----------



## MrJerwain (17. April 2011)

Wie gesagt: "Mal sehen wers länger aushält" - Ich hatte Zeit


----------



## Haferstroh (17. April 2011)

UUUUUUUUH, DER HAT JA EINE KURZE HOSE!!! "

So der Aufschrei eines Teenie-Girlies zu ihrer restlichen Teenie-Girlie-Gruppe als ich im Februar bei Temperaturen knapp unter +10 Grad mit einer 3/4-langen Radbux in der Abenddämmerung an denen vorbei gefahren bin


----------



## Hasifisch (18. April 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> UUUUUUUUH, DER HAT JA EINE KURZE HOSE!!! "
> 
> So der Aufschrei eines Teenie-Girlies zu ihrer restlichen Teenie-Girlie-Gruppe als ich im Februar bei Temperaturen knapp unter +10 Grad mit einer 3/4-langen Radbux in der Abenddämmerung an denen vorbei gefahren bin


 
Perversling...


----------



## Harvester (18. April 2011)

unter 10 Grad abends? da war bestimmt ein Kurzer in der Hose^^


----------



## Haferstroh (18. April 2011)

Bei 10 Grad im Winter rennen sie mit Fellstiefeln, 5 Pullis unter der dicken Winterjacke und 2 Schals in der Gegend rum, und wenn es im Sommer mal 10 Grad hat, dann könnte man meinen, sie sind gerade auf dem Weg zum Freibad.
Die Wahrnehmung von Temperaturen scheint im Winter immer komplett anders zu sein.


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2011)

genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (18. April 2011)

Bis 6° kann man doch locker mit einer 3/4-Hose rumfahren und es schaut eh jeder etwas blöd, egal ob ich nun mit prallem Rucksack oder in voller Montur entgegenkomme oder bei -5° im Pulli unterwegs bin. Den anderen kann man es sowieso nicht recht machen.


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Den anderen kann man es sowieso nicht recht machen.


----------



## Carnologe (18. April 2011)

Ihn London laufen die einheimischen bei fast jeden Temperaturen leichtbekleidet rum. Da braucht nur ein fitzelchen Sonne durchzublicken und schon sieht man überall Miniröcke  Schade, dass ich damals mit meiner (mittlerweile ex-) Freundin dort war  Zwischen den beiden Geschichten besteht keine Korrelation!

BTT:

Vor 2 Jahren bei einer Weinbiet Abfahrt konnte ich noch im vorbeifahren hören wie ein Wanderer "Der sieht aber gefährlich aus!" zu mir sagt.

Anderer Tag, ebenfalls Weinbiet. Diesmal allerdings unten im Tal nach der Abfahrt: "Darth Vader lebt!"

Wirklich negative Begegnungen hatte ich bisher nicht, aber ich habe es mal auf ein Gespräch mit einem Wanderer ankommen lassen der mit seinem Hund unterwegs war.
Ein Freund und ich hatten eine Stelle zum filmen und fotografieren auserkoren, die wir selbsterklärend einige Male abfuhren.
Nach ein paar Minuten kommt der oben genannte Wanderer samt Hund auf uns zu und fragt uns, ob wir den wüssten wie gefährlich das sei. Wanderer könnten doch erschreckt und verletzt werden etc. pp.
Um nicht respektlos zu erscheinen und um ihm zu zeigen "Hey, wir nehmen Dich ernst", zog ich meinen Helm aus und stellte mich auf ein Gespräch ein.
Der wichtigste Punkt überhaupt ist, die Person ausreden zu lassen egal welchen Sinn und/oder Unsinn er erstmal von sich gibt.
Ich kann für meinen Freund und mich sprechen, dass wir sehr achtsam fahren und sobald Wanderer den Weg kreuzen auf Rücksicht eingestellt sind. Notfalls schieben wir eben das Stück nochmal hoch und fahren es ab wenn es wieder frei von Wanderern ist.
So habe ich es ihm in ruhiger Stimmlage geschildert. Seinen Ärger konnte ich erstmal mildern. Als ich ihn dann auf seinen Hund ansprach, welchen er unangeleint im Wald rumlaufen liess und somit eine weitere Gefahr für Radler/Biker/Wanderer darstellte, wurde er unsachlich und erzählte uns überzeugt dass der Hund in allen deutschen Wäldern unangeleint unterwegs sein dürfte.
Auch wenn er unrecht hatte, habe ich ihm das lediglich mit Stillschweigen klar gemacht, ihn angeschaut und ihm noch einen schönen Tag gewünscht.

Ich glaube demnächst werde ich mir meine Cam schnappen und Wanderer im Wald zu diesem Thema interviewen. Heiliges Interview Batman, das ist eine gute Idee!


----------



## alli333i (18. April 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich glaube demnächst werde ich mir meine Cam schnappen und Wanderer im Wald zu diesem Thema interviewen. Heiliges Interview Batman, das ist eine gute Idee!




auf jeden! da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Hasifisch (18. April 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> ...Als ich ihn dann auf seinen Hund ansprach, welchen er unangeleint im Wald rumlaufen liess und somit eine weitere Gefahr für Radler/Biker/Wanderer darstellte, wurde er unsachlich und erzählte uns überzeugt dass der Hund in allen deutschen Wäldern unangeleint unterwegs sein dürfte...


 
Das Bedarf Klärung...
Generell müssen Hunde im Wald (meist _leider_) nicht angeleint werden, sofern sie auf den Wegen bleiben und nicht durch den Wald abseits der Wege laufen. Ausnahmen sind spezielle lokale andere Bestimmungen und/oder Schutzgebiete, da ist immer Leinenpflicht. Bedingung ist, das der Hund auf seinen Halter hört und andere Personen auf dem Weg nicht stört oder gefährdet.
Soweit die Theorie...
Fakt ist: ich begegne ständig Hunden im Wald, die weder auf ihre Halter hören, noch auf den Wegen bleiben oder mich anbellen etc. Das geht mir, egal ob ich zu Fuß oder auf dem Bike unterwegs bin, gnadenlos auf den Sack.
Gerade gestern musste ich völlig sinnfrei wieder auf einem ganz breiten Weg bis auf Tempo null abbremsen, weil der Zwerghund einer jungen Familie nicht wusste, ob er rechts zum Herrchen oder links zum Frauchen sollte und spontan _pendelte_...
Das zaghafte "Danke..." von Frauchen ignorierte ich angesäuert...und ich bin sonst ein ganz Netter...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. April 2011)

Waren letztes Wochenende an einer Mauer im Park zugangen. In einiger Entfernung saÃen zwei Ã¤ltere Damen.
Ein paar mal auf das Hinterrad gegangen und auch sonst den UmstÃ¤nden entsprechend nur relativ Leichtes gemacht.

Da verwickelt uns eine der beiden in eine Tirade, die ich bis heute nicht einordnen kann:

 <sinngemÃ¤Ã>

Sie: "Das sieht aber gefÃ¤hrlich aus! Tut euch nicht weh! Ich kann sowas nicht sehen, wenn sich Leute verletzten!"
Wir (Helm; fahren schon ziemlich kontrolliert nach 6 Jahren Trial): "Man lernt sowas einzuschÃ¤tzen, sieht schlimmer aus als es ist"
Sie: "HÃ¶rt auf damit! Denkt immer an den Jungen da, Samuel von "Wetten, dass.."
Wir: "Schlimme Sache sowas, aber wieso sollen wir beim Fahren an ihn denken? An sowas darf man nicht denken. SchlieÃlich kann sowas bei allem MÃ¶glichen passieren...!"
Sie: "hÃ¶rt einfach auf! Denkt an Samuel! Ich kann sowas nicht sehen!"
Wir: "Das ist unser Sport, und den Ã¼ben wir aus. Risiko gibt es Ã¼berall!"
Sie: "Lasst es einfach!"
Wir : "KÃ¶nnen wir jetzt weiterfahren? Wir haben wenigstens noch SpaÃ an der Sache und seinen Sport wechselt man nicht mal eben so weil jemand in einer vÃ¶llig anderen Situation einen Unfall hatte."
Sie: "Denkt an Samuel!"
Wir: "Herrgott nochmal schlimme Dinge passieren immer. SchÃ¶nen Tag noch!"

Am Ende waren wir dann doch extrem angenervt, obwohl anfangs alle Beteiligten noch freundlich waren. Zog sich gute 15 Minuten hin. Ignorieren half auch nichts.  Sicher, die Dame hat s gut gemeint, aber... 

Habe mir aus HÃ¶flichkeit noch Kommentare wie "Was geht Sie das an?" oder "In Ihrem Alter kann jede Parkbank die letzte sein!" verkniffen..


----------



## MrJerwain (18. April 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> "In Ihrem Alter kann jede Parkbank die letzte sein!"



Woooahahaha  Den muss ich mir merken!


----------



## GRayFoXX (18. April 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das Bedarf Klärung...
> Generell müssen Hunde im Wald (meist _leider_) nicht angeleint werden, sofern sie auf den Wegen bleiben und nicht durch den Wald abseits der Wege laufen. Ausnahmen sind spezielle lokale andere Bestimmungen und/oder Schutzgebiete, da ist immer Leinenpflicht. Bedingung ist, das der Hund auf seinen Halter hört und andere Personen auf dem Weg nicht stört oder gefährdet.



Hm... also HIER muss man in Waldgebieten den Hund IMMER an die Leine nehmen. Aber nicht um Biker vor den Hunden, sondern die Hunde vor den Jägern zu schützen. Soweit ich weiß, dürfen die nämlich frei laufende, und somit ''wildernde'' Hunde schießen.
Grundsätzlich sehe ich die ganze Problematik bzgl. Mensch/Biker/Hund so: Gesundheit Mensch > Gesundheit Tier > Hobby Mensch


----------



## Hasifisch (18. April 2011)

GRayFoXX schrieb:


> Hm... also HIER muss man in Waldgebieten den Hund IMMER an die Leine nehmen...


 
Kannst du das "muss" belegen?
Jagdrecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (18. April 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass wir das thematisieren sollten.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2011)

Neulich habe ich auf einem steilen Singletrail bergauf zwei Wanderer getroffen:
- "Sie wollen da doch nicht wirklich rauf?!"
- "Doch doch, aber die Passage habe ich dank der Wurzeln noch nie ganz gepackt"
- "Heute aber mit anfeuern schon "

Siehe da: Es hat geklappt!
Wir haben uns noch einen schönen Tag gewünscht und sind weiter 


Vorhin fahre ich ein Stück eines alten Trimmdich-Pfades runter und das nicht zu langsam. Sehe ich in der Kurveninnenseite ein Bike liegen. Der Besitzer, ein kleiner junge der mit einer Kamera an der frisch gebauten Rampe wartet, guckt mich ganz verwirrt an, dass nicht sein Kollege an ihm vorbei fährt.
Als ich über die Rampe fliege höre ich nur: "Wooooaaahhhh"


----------



## GRayFoXX (18. April 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Kannst du das "muss" belegen?
> Jagdrecht



Steht im Gemeindeblatt. 

Zum Thread-Thema kann ich leider nichts beitragen


----------



## Cuberius (18. April 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> "In Ihrem Alter kann jede Parkbank die letzte sein!"



 Der ist echt gut!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (19. April 2011)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vorhin fahre ich ein Stück eines alten Trimmdich-Pfades runter und das nicht zu langsam. Sehe ich in der Kurveninnenseite ein Bike liegen. Der Besitzer, ein kleiner junge der mit einer Kamera an der frisch gebauten Rampe wartet, guckt mich ganz verwirrt an, dass nicht sein Kollege an ihm vorbei fährt.
> Als ich über die Rampe fliege höre ich nur: "Wooooaaahhhh"



Kann mir vorstellen wie der geguckt haben muss.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. April 2011)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Kann mir vorstellen wie der geguckt haben muss.



Das nächste mal wenn ich an denen vorbei fahre, frage ich nach dem Video/Fotomaterial für die IBC-Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (20. April 2011)

Ein älteres Wanderpärchen begutachtet mein Full (Dämpfer unterm Oberrohr).
Er ganz der Profi zeigt auf den Dämpfer: "Ist ein Klapprad, hier wird`s eingeklappt"!


----------



## stromer1 (20. April 2011)

stimmt doch halbwegs


----------



## Matrahari (20. April 2011)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Ein älteres Wanderpärchen begutachtet mein Full (Dämpfer unterm Oberrohr).
> Er ganz der Profi zeigt auf den Dämpfer: "Ist ein Klapprad, hier wird`s eingeklappt"!


----------



## 4mate (20. April 2011)




----------



## snake-shit (22. April 2011)

Am Weißen Stein den Trail bis zur Strahlenburg(nähe Heidelberg) runtergefahren, diesmal hab ich es schön gediegen laufen lassen echt klasse gelaufen...

dann kurz vorm Ende auf dem Trail so 6-10 Personen laufen runter, ich dachte nur " mensch 1 Meter neben drann ist ein Waldweg den kann man auch benutzen..."

naja dann ab in die Eisen Bremsen quietschen und die Leute springen zur seite und einer Ruft nur ... 


" EY NET BREMSEN LASS LAUFEN ... AUF GEHTS ... LASS LAUFEN !!!" 

haha gesagt getan ... lustige Wanderer


----------



## MatzeMD (22. April 2011)

Hab mich Gerade mit ein paar Hunde Haltern weg gehabt. Ich bin gerade selber mit dem Hund unterwegs. Ich ordnungsgemaess mit der keine und die anderen beide ohne Leine. Als ich meinte sie moechten ihre Tiere anleinen, meinten sie nur das sie das nicht müssten. Die Schonzeit fürs wild gelte nicht für kleine hunde. Da dachte ich mir meinen Teil, um den Blutdruck nicht unnötig zu erhöhen. Sie meinten ich solle mir lieber nen Maulkorb für meine 14 jährige Hündin besorgen, da diese die anderen Hunde angebelt hatte. Bin dann weitergelaufen. Wahr ne Diskussion ohne Erfolgsaussichten.

Entschuldigt die Fehler schreibe vom i phone.


----------



## Cuberius (22. April 2011)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Entschuldigt die Fehler schreibe vom i phone



Geht das da nur mit Fehlern?


----------



## xXJojoXx (22. April 2011)




----------



## freeride-jon (22. April 2011)

So jetzt kommt nochmal eine von diesen unzähligen "hast-du-keine-klingel?"-Geschichten.
Weil die Klingel zu leise war, hab ich mir ne Oldtimerhupe angeschafft.
Jetzt macht sogar in die Schule fahren Spaß, weil die ganzen schnatternden, Wege blockierenden Nordic-Walker wie Hühner durch die Gegend hüpfen 
Ich ärger die zwar net absichtlich, aber wenn die beim ersten mal die Klingel net hören, dann gönn ich mir den Spaß


----------



## MatzeMD (22. April 2011)

Pass aber auf, nicht das die dir ihre "Skistöcke" um die Ohren hauen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bavragor (22. April 2011)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Geht das da nur mit Fehlern?



Mensch, das war die Hauptaussage seines Posts. Er wollte uns nur mitteilen, dass er ein Apple-Fanboy ist


----------



## torquemada (22. April 2011)

Ich schwöre es waren Pädagogen....

ca. 2 m breiter Schotterweg, ein Pärchen in den 40ern, im Partnerlook gekleidet mit 3/4-Hosen und Birkenstocktretern, komplette Breite des Weges einnehmend...die bedauernswerte Frucht ihrer Lenden, im Kindergartenalter, auf dem Rad vor ihnen herfahrend, inklusive Helm und Ellenbogenschützern!

In gleicher Richtung fahrend nähere ich mich dem Genpool von hinten, zügig aber nicht zu schnell, klingel, beide Erwachsenen drehen sich um, und zwar so, das der Rechtsgehende den Kopf nach links hinten dreht, der Linksgehende den Kopf nach rechts hinten, beide dadurch jeweils den Drall zum anderen hin bekommen und mit den Köpfen aneinanderschlagen...weiterhin unfähig sich gemeinsam für eine Seite des Weges zu entscheiden (die Seite wo Junior fährt hätte sich zwar angeboten, aber nun ja, was soll man von Pädagogengesockse auch erwarten)...

Ich ändere meine Näherungsgeschwindigkeit nicht, reine Gehässigkeit meinerseits, nur um die Zeitdauer des Redeschwalls vom dominaten Weibchen entsprechend kurz zu halten...eher klingeln langsamer fahren unverschämt....

ich hatte für einen kurzen Augenblick Mitleid mit dem Kurzen, und war versucht, ihn wie den Hund letztens lockenderweise mitzuschleifen, aber entschied mich dann dagegen, weil das was durch diese Gene versaut wurde, das kann keine Gehirnwäsche mehr richten...


----------



## Haferstroh (22. April 2011)

torquemada schrieb:


> Ich schwöre es waren Pädagogen....
> 
> ca. 2 m breiter Schotterweg, ein Pärchen in den 40ern, im Partnerlook gekleidet mit 3/4-Hosen und Birkenstocktretern, komplette Breite des Weges einnehmend...die bedauernswerte Frucht ihrer Lenden, im Kindergartenalter, auf dem Rad vor ihnen herfahrend, inklusive Helm und Ellenbogenschützern!
> 
> ...



Das mit den aufeinanderschlagenden Köpfen ist ja ne nette Beobachtung, aber der Rest ist mir doch etwas zu polemisch, sorry.


----------



## Carnologe (22. April 2011)

Einmal das Popcorn Spar Menü. Das Popcorn bitte süß und dazu Mirinda bitte


----------



## Haferstroh (22. April 2011)

Und noch etwas von die poppende Corn, das so schön hat geprikelt in meine Bauchnabel


----------



## Kettenglied (22. April 2011)

Cool wäre es gewesen wenn du mit deinem Kopf an ihre Köpfe geknallt wärst.


----------



## Carnologe (22. April 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Und noch etwas von die poppende Corn, das so schön hat geprikelt in meine Bauchnabel



Moment mal, das kommt mir grade sehr bekannt vor!


----------



## radastir (22. April 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Moment mal, das kommt mir grade sehr bekannt vor!


----------



## Carnologe (22. April 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (23. April 2011)

Genau das hab ich gerade auch gedacht! :kotz:


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. April 2011)




----------



## hillsrider (24. April 2011)

Is schon etwas länger her, da bin ich auf einem asphaltierten, ausgeschilderten, breiten Radweg gefahren und wurde gefragt wer zum Teufel mir erlauben würde hier zu fahren...  Ich hab mir dann jeglichen Kommentar erspart.


----------



## cy-one (25. April 2011)




----------



## dchris (26. April 2011)

gestern im grimmaer stadtwald

1.eine frau in mittlerem alter sagt zu mir (sprung an nen umgekippten baum angeschüttet) "sie wollen doch nicht da runter fahhren........soll ich gleich nen krankenwagen rufen"

2. vater mit kind (an selber stelle) "springst du  da runter?"kannsch ma sehn?"habsch natürlich gemacht.von nem rentner die selbe frage........bin natürlich auch runter und hab von der bergablaufenden meute nen fetten aplaus gekrigt.

3.ein rentner ehepaar. die frau zu mir "sie ham je dicke reifen....sind da schläuche drin oder is das vollgummi?" ich glaub die ham zum ersten mal in ihrem leben nen 2.5er muddy marry gesehen.

4. bin durchs alte wildgehege wieder an de mulde runter (ca 2m breiter weg mit vielen kleinen natürlichen srüngen und 2 ziemlich alten treppen )als ich volle kanne un die kurve zu den treppen din seh ich da welche in 10m höhe in de bäume klettern, bin runter gefahren und hab gleich wieder hoch geschoben .....ma guggen was die da machen sagt der eine .."isses nich en bissl gefährlich mit dem rad so schnell durch den wald zu heizen" ich "isses nich gefährlich of de bäume rum zuklettern."......ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen zu fragen ob sie mir mal ein klettergurt leihen können ......ham sie auch gemacht und 10 minuten später bin ich dann wie so ein affe auf de bäume rungesprungen.

ride on chris


----------



## Matrahari (26. April 2011)

dchris schrieb:


> 3.ein rentner ehepaar. die frau zu mir "sie ham je dicke reifen....sind da schläuche drin oder is das vollgummi?" ich glaub die ham zum ersten mal in ihrem leben nen 2.5er muddy marry gesehen.



Du kannst ja mal deine Omi/Opi fragen ob er nen 2.5 MM daheim liegen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (26. April 2011)

Ka wie schwer in Mecklenburg das Durchschnittsfahrrad ist aber ich wurde mit den Worten "Boar guck mal, der trägt sein Bike sogar, das muss ja leicht sein!" empfangen, als ich meinen Würfel die Fleether Holzbrücke hochtrug.
Oben angekommen befand sich dann eine Rentnergruppe auf Osterspaziergang die sich gerade eine Partybox Schluckis gönnte, vor lauter Freudentaumel über Ostern haben sie, anstatt mich durchzulassen, ohne hinzugucken auch ´ne Flasche in die Hand gedrückt.


----------



## alli333i (26. April 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> vor lauter Freudentaumel über Ostern haben sie, anstatt mich durchzulassen, ohne hinzugucken auch ´ne Flasche in die Hand gedrückt.



ist mir auch passiert. zack becks ice inner hand


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. April 2011)

Hmmm, bei uns ist gestern im Wald auch die Bevölkerungsdichte in die Höhe geschnellt, aber Bier hat mir keiner gegeben . Lediglich blöde Blicke gabs.


----------



## erkan1984 (26. April 2011)

ich habe zur Freitäglichen Ostertour mit freunden mannigfaltigen Applaus für das Erklimmen Steiler Stücke und verdutz-bewundernde Kommentare bei kniffligen Abfahrten bekommen...und leider kein Bier oder ähnliches...


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2011)

Gestern war ich mit ein paar Freunden am "überfüllten" See und kaum liegen wir 5 Minuten da in der Sonne, kommt ne Horde Eisdielenbiker vorbei.
Alle haben dicke Fullys mit noch dickeren Reifen, die scheinbar noch nie artgerecht bewegt wurden.
Alle ohne Helm aber dafür mit richtig coolen Handschuhen und noch besseren Sonnenbrillen.
Die Sonnenbadenden mussten sich dann das Lachen verkneifen als sich einer der Helden bei nem Wheelie über eine Wurzel fast das Genick bricht 

Nach dem Spruch: "Hier ist kein Frischfleisch" sind sie von dannen gezogen...

Ich glaube ich weiß wieso die Leute ein schlechtes Bild von MTBlern haben.


----------



## fairplay911 (26. April 2011)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Horde Eisdielenbiker


  den muss ich mir merken, die gibt´s hier auch zu Hauf


----------



## Jaypeare (26. April 2011)

fairplay911 schrieb:


> den muss ich mir merken, die gibt´s hier auch zu Hauf



Da muss ich jetzt auch was beitragen, auch wenn es hier nicht wirklich hin passt:

Samstag Nachmittag wars. Ich sitze (ohne Bike) in einer Eisdiele in der Fußgängerzone. Kommt ein Biker angerollt: Speci S-Works Carbon 29er, Roval Laufräder, Carbonkurbel, XTR, alles vom allerfeinsten. Das Bike gewienert wie das gute Tafelsilber, kein bisschen Staub oder Dreck dran, noch nicht mal an den Reifen. Der Typ NATÜRLICH mit farblich passendem Speci-Helm und Schuhen mit Weltmeister-Dekor (dafür ohne Klickies), aber normalen Straßenklamotten. Dazu eine fette Sonnenbrille Typ "Zuhältertraum" mit Goldrand. Stellt das Rad mitten hin, damit es jeder vorbei kommende sofort sieht, setzt sich an einen Tisch mit bestem Blick und starrte alle vorbeikommen Passanten durch seine Sonnenbrille herausfordernd an. Da war fast fremdschämen angesagt.


----------



## scary.master (26. April 2011)

> Dazu eine fette Sonnenbrille Typ "Zuhältertraum" mit Goldrand



YMMD x'D der satz ist einfach zu geil


----------



## Wanderradler (26. April 2011)

> Sonnenbrille Typ "Zuhältertraum" mit Goldrand


 
Das hätte ich mal zu gerne live erlebt, vermute mal, weil das Bike wie gewienert aussah, dass der Typ wie in dieser Werbung von einem bekannten Kreditanbieter, bestimmt sich auch gedacht hatte: Das kann ich auch.

In Wirklichkeit hat der vieleicht ne alte Stadtschlampe und alte Klamotten normalerweise an.


----------



## cida (26. April 2011)

hab auch noch was "schönes":

stehe mit fully mit 2,5er MMs in der s-bahn anner tür, weil ich nächste raus muss. auf nem 4ersitzer schräg hinter mir eine tussentoastertussi typ edelbitter/muffinman mit ihrem kevin,dustin,justin, lex-lufer oder wie auch immer das bedauernswerte kind hieß und natürlich papi. papi war son ein 24/7-McFit pseudomuskelhimbeerbimbo mit mehr proteinshake im körper als hirn in der familie. sagen wir mal so, mein trikot isn "bissl" bunt. er guck zu mir rüber und ein in der gesamten bahn kaum überhörbares "PORNOLUTSCHER" kommt von ihm. da dacht ich mir noch, hajo, recht hatter ja iwie  aber was dann kam hat in mir auch das bedürfnis des entladens eines ganzen magazins großkallibriger munition in sein gesicht geweckt. der bimbo zu seiner muffinfrau: "ey weißte watte da machen muss? beim aussteigen nen strick um den hals werfen und wieder reinziehen, höhö, das rad fährt dann weiter"
allerdings musste ich kurz darauf ziemlich lachen, weil er meinen fullface helm am rucksack bemerkte und sagte: "ööh...der fährt ja cross"

kurze frage: gilt man mit 180mm vorne und 2,5er MMs noch als crosser?? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (26. April 2011)

fullface wird unweigerlich immer für cross (motorrad) helm gehalten, bin auch schon öfters dumm angemacht worden warum ich mit nem motorradhelm fahrrad fahre.
wärn se einmal auf nem trail dabei wüssten sie warum.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2011)

cida schrieb:


> eine tussentoastertussi typ edelbitter/muffinman mit ihrem kevin,dustin,justin, lex-lufer oder wie auch immer das bedauernswerte kind hieß und natürlich papi. papi war son ein 24/7-McFit pseudomuskelhimbeerbimbo mit mehr proteinshake im körper als hirn in der familie.



Sehr gut formuliert 

Ne Freundin erzählt auch anderen Leuten in der gemütlichen Runde dass ich "Cross" fahre. Dabei habe ich ihr schon hundertmal erklärt, dass es ein Cross-Country Rennen war und ich dafür KEINEN Fullface brauche


----------



## Harvester (26. April 2011)

Sag mal cida, wie lange brauchst du so im Durchschnitt für deine Satzschöpfungen?
Einfach nur geil.....


----------



## Bavragor (26. April 2011)

cida schrieb:


> auf nem 4ersitzer schräg hinter mir eine tussentoastertussi typ edelbitter/muffinman mit ihrem kevin,dustin,justin, lex-lufer oder wie auch immer das bedauernswerte kind hieß und natürlich papi. papi war son ein 24/7-McFit pseudomuskelhimbeerbimbo mit mehr proteinshake im körper als hirn in der familie.



Normalerweise finde ich solche Posts eher unangebracht, aber so geil formuliert


----------



## Onkel Manuel (27. April 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Stellt das Rad mitten hin, damit es jeder vorbei kommende sofort sieht, setzt sich an einen Tisch mit bestem Blick und starrte alle vorbeikommen Passanten durch seine Sonnenbrille herausfordernd an. Da war fast fremdschämen angesagt.



Ich nenne sowas "Poser" und "Marketing-Opfer"...   



Ach ja, letztens auf Arbeit:

"Ey geil, kannsch mal fahren?"

Zitat von nem Kollegen, weil ich wegen nem Platten nicht mit meinem Stadtrad da war, sondern mit meinem Hardtail. Also Sattel runtergestellt, ihm das Rad gegeben - und dann stellt der sich auf die Pedale und bleibt so stehen! Als er da so vor sich hin balanciert, attestiere ich ihm ein sehr gutes Gleichgewichtsgefühl. Daraufhin meinte er nur, daß er früher mal Trial gefahren hat...


----------



## abbath (27. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Mir fällt noch einer ein: Als wir in Winterberg am Slopestyle rumfuhren und ich, oben bei den Drops auf freie Bahn wartend, aus meinem im Rucksack verstauten Camelbak trank, sagte ein zusehender Greis zu seiner Famile: "Schaut mal, der hat auch so einen aufblasbaren Rückenschützer!"



Mich fragte mal einer, ob ich Sauerstoff im Rucksack hätte


----------



## DaBoom (27. April 2011)

mit knatternder Nabe an einer Gruppe Fußgänger vorbei
"das ist doch so ein E-Bike"


----------



## alli333i (27. April 2011)

DaBoom schrieb:


> mit knatternder Nabe an einer Gruppe Fußgänger vorbei
> "das ist doch so ein E-Bike"


----------



## radastir (27. April 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Da muss ich jetzt auch was beitragen, auch wenn es hier nicht wirklich hin passt:
> 
> Samstag Nachmittag wars. Ich sitze (ohne Bike) in einer Eisdiele in der Fußgängerzone. Kommt ein Biker angerollt: Speci S-Works Carbon 29er, Roval Laufräder, Carbonkurbel, XTR, alles vom allerfeinsten. Das Bike gewienert wie das gute Tafelsilber, kein bisschen Staub oder Dreck dran, noch nicht mal an den Reifen. Der Typ NATÜRLICH mit farblich passendem Speci-Helm und Schuhen mit Weltmeister-Dekor (dafür ohne Klickies), aber normalen Straßenklamotten. Dazu eine fette Sonnenbrille Typ "Zuhältertraum" mit Goldrand. Stellt das Rad mitten hin, damit es jeder vorbei kommende sofort sieht, setzt sich an einen Tisch mit bestem Blick und starrte alle vorbeikommen Passanten durch seine Sonnenbrille herausfordernd an. Da war fast fremdschämen angesagt.



Bis der Hund vorbeikommt und das Beinchen hebt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (27. April 2011)

Zählt der kleine Nachbarjunge auch als Fußvolk?

War im Keller am Schrauben, er schaut rein (macht er hin und wieder), nach eingehender Betrachtung meiner Werkzeuge fallen im auch die Bikes auf...

Er: "Boah"
Ich: "Schön, oder"
Er: "Sind das alles deine?"
Ich: "Jupp"
Er: "Hast Du keine Frau?"
Ich: "......"


----------



## JENSeits (27. April 2011)

Da hat er aber ins Schwarze getroffen


----------



## Wanderradler (27. April 2011)

Muhahaha...





> Er: "Hast Du keine Frau?"


Der war gut

Tja, so ist das Leben, man muss eben Prioritäten setzen, nicht wahr pfalz?

Wobei, ein sehr gutes und schönes MTB, was immer gepflegt wird kann sein Aussehen auch nach 100 Jahren nicht ändern, während es die Frauen versuchen, sich schön zu halten und dennoch verfallen und "unschöner" aussehen 

*Duck und wech*


----------



## Carnologe (27. April 2011)

Dann schickst Du sie eben zum KHUJAND und lässt sie neu pulvern


----------



## pfalz (27. April 2011)

japp, ich war auch ziemlich sprachlos...

mein Junggesellendasein währt auch nur noch 10 Tage und der rest von heute


----------



## GRayFoXX (27. April 2011)

Und weiß die Glückliche von den Leichen in deinem Keller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (27. April 2011)




----------



## Deleted138492 (27. April 2011)

29:3

Café machen, kochen und poppen kann leider noch kein Rad ersetzen. Wobei, Grund 1...


----------



## RetroRider (27. April 2011)

DaBoom schrieb:


> mit knatternder Nabe an einer Gruppe Fußgänger vorbei
> "das ist doch so ein E-Bike"



Wie, du fährst noch mit Zweitakt-Elektromotor? Gibt´s dafür überhaupt noch das passende Stromgemisch?


----------



## Stefan.B (27. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> 29:3
> 
> Café machen, kochen und poppen kann leider noch kein Rad ersetzen. Wobei, Grund 1...



 Schade das man Bier nicht F..... kann


----------



## rrrobin (27. April 2011)

Zwar kein Spruch, aber ne lustige Reaktion:
Ich quäle mich bergauf an einer Wanderergruppe vorbei, selbst kaum schneller als die Wanderer. Als ich ein Grüppchen passiert hab, rufe ich 4-5m vorher "Achtung" für die nächste Gruppe. Dann rennt die Frau an der ich gerade vorbei bin vor, schreit "Papaaaa!" und reisst ihn so zur Seite, dass es ihn fast hinlegt. Ich bin wegen der Frau auf die Wiese neben dem Weg ausgewichen und als ich dann endlich auf gleicher Höhe bin grinst er mich an und denkt das selbe wie ich: Frauen...

Lektion des Tages: Ein Fullface-Helm macht dich auch bergauf schneller. Zumindest für die Zuschauer


----------



## F97H (27. April 2011)

(Zwar kein Spruch vom Fußvolk aber trotzdem lustig)
Schon was länger her...
eine kreuzung vor mir... kann rechts oder gradeaus fahren, zwischen den Abbiegungen ist noch ein Waldweg den ich nehmen will... fahre also schräg über die Straße und in den Waldweg rein, da hupt mich ne Frau hinter mir an und  ruft  aus ihrem Auto dass ich doch mienen Blinker rausmachen soll...


----------



## Nafets190 (27. April 2011)

Am Wochenende war ich mit zwei Kumpels unterwegs. Bisher haben wir meistens blöde Blicke kassiert aber dieses mal gabs eine ganz andere Reaktion.

Waren auf einem Wanderweg unterwegs als es etwa 2x5 Treppenstufen runter ging. Kumpel hält an weil er nicht runterfahren will und ich meine nur "Weg da" Bin dann ziemlich holprig mit meinem Bike ohne Federgabel die Treppe runter, langsam vorbei an Wanderern/Fussvolk als ich von hinten höre:
"Boah, ein altes Kona Explosif." Dachte erst das wär einer meiner Mitfahrer als dann ein Kerl mitte 20 auf mich zu kommt und fragt ob ers mal anfassen dürfe. 
Leicht verwundert habe ich ihm vorgenanntes erlaubt  Haben dann noch ein zwei Sätze gewechselt und sind dann weiter

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. April 2011)

Die Sache mit den Angstattacken/Überreaktionen hab ich mal andersrum an der Ahr erlebt:

Auf nem breiten Asphalt Verbindungsstück bin ich mit deutlichem Abstand an zwei älteren Herrschaften vorbeigefahren, wobei er sich furchtbar erschreckt und Sie ( nachdem ich vorbei war) so am Ärmel zieht, dass Sie in die Bruchsteinmauer taumelt. Darauf hat Sie Ihn ziemlich angeraunzt. 

Und vor kurzem am Steinerberghaus, auch an der Ahr:

" Sind Sie hier wirklich ohne Motor hochgefahren?"

War aber noch früh im Jahr, mittlerweile ist da oben wieder MTB Saison.


----------



## Wanderradler (28. April 2011)

@ Carnologe



> Dann schickst Du sie eben zum KHUJAND und lässt sie neu pulvern


 
Wobei das unter Frauen schon lange Gang und Gebe ist, nennt sich Schminken 

Höchstens noch lackieren mit Lack, der auch über 100 Jahre hält

Bei den 29 Gründen fehlt doch was...ja genau, Punkt 30, ein gutes Mountainbike kostet "einmalig" über 1500  bis etwa 3000 und hält bei guter Pflege ein Lebenlang und verursacht keine weiteren (sehr hohen) Folgekosten, Frauen dagegen verursachen ewig wachsende Folgekosten bis zum Ableben und der Mann wird dabei nur trauriger

Uiuiui...bin ich fies, aber genug des Frauenbashings, zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Jaypeare (30. April 2011)

Vor einer halben Stunde irgendwo im Wald. Relativ breiter Trail, ein ganzes Stück weit einsehbar. Ich sehe aus ca. 40m Entfernung, dass mir ein Pärchen mit je einem Schäferhund an der Leine entgegenkommt, bremse sofort ab und fahre betont weit rechts. Sie sehen mich ebenfalls, nehmen die Hunde an die kurze Leine und gehen auf die linke Seite des Weges. Soweit alles überhaupt kein Problem.

Ich schicke mich also an, mit Tacho 16,5 und beiden Fingern am Bremshebel vorbeizurollen und den beiden dabei ein fröhliches "Hallo und danke" zuzurufen. Bevor es dazu kommt, meckert die Frau mich an, ihre Hunde (die stoische Ruhe ausstrahlten) seien erschrocken, weil ich hier wie ein irrer durch den Wald rase. Der Mann fragte in sehr aggressivem Tonfall, ob man denn "hier auf dem Weg nicht noch etwas schneller fahren" könne. 

Hilfsbereit wie ich bin versicherte ich ihm in freundlichem Ton, dass das durchaus ginge. Ob er es sehen wolle? Darauf er: "Pass bloß auf, sonst hetz ich den Hund auf dich!" 

Wie kann man an einem Samstag Nachmittag bei bestem Wetter nur so unentspannt sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (30. April 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich schicke mich also an, mit Tacho 16,5 und beiden Fingern am Bremshebel vorbeizurollen und den beiden dabei ein fröhliches "Hallo und danke" zuzurufen. Bevor es dazu kommt, meckert die Frau mich an, ihre Hunde (die stoische Ruhe ausstrahlten) seien erschrocken, weil ich hier wie ein irrer durch den Wald rase. Der Mann fragte in sehr aggressivem Tonfall, ob man denn "hier auf dem Weg nicht noch etwas schneller fahren" könne.
> 
> Hilfsbereit wie ich bin versicherte ich ihm in freundlichem Ton, dass das durchaus ginge. Ob er es sehen wolle? Darauf er: "Pass bloß auf, sonst hetz ich den Hund auf dich!"
> ...



Genau das selbe hab ich letzte Woche Samstag erlebt, nur ohne das aufhetzen der Meute. Aber bei mir hat die einfach nur gemeckert. Ich hab mich dran schon gewöhnt, sonst könnt ich ja täglich was neues hier rein schreiben.


PS: Das mit Punkt 30 stimmt. Wenn ich in meinen Rad 100 reinstecke, hab ich wenigstens noch etwas (sehr) länger davon und wenn ich mit meiner Freundin 100 beim Chinesen verprassel, hab ich nur einen Abend was davon...


----------



## DHK (30. April 2011)

Hatte heute auch mal wieder so ein Hundeerlebnis, wusste nicht ob ich es lustig finden sollte oder doch eher verärgert über diese Leute war.

Zumindest bin ich auf dem Weg zum Trail. Da laufen vor mir 4 Punks mit 3 großen Hunden (der größte etwa Hüfthoch) alle nicht angeleint. Die hatten mich schon einige Meter vorher bemerkt, machen aber keine Anstalten ihre Hunde da mal an die Leine zu nehmen. Als ich dann näher komme sagt einer: "Ach der kann springen, der hat die richtige Federung dazu."
Als ich mich dann bei denen vorbei geschlängelt habe sagt er noch: "Wenn du über den großen kommst, geb ich dir einen aus!" Hatte schon überlegt die Wette anzunehmen, aber das hätte ich dann doch nicht ganz geschafft.
Auf dem Rückweg treffe ich sie dann wieder, ruft die eine: "Jetzt ist deine Chance!"

Aber naja, war trotzdem mehr verärgert das sie die Hunde einfach so rumlaufen lassen..


----------



## abbath (30. April 2011)

Zwei weitere Beispiele dafür, dass vielen Menschen die geistige Reife fehlt, die zum Halten eines Hundes eigentlich erforderlich wäre...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Zwei weitere Beispiele dafür, dass vielen Menschen die geistige Reife fehlt, die zum Halten eines Hundes eigentlich erforderlich wäre...



Ja leider  Wenn ich selbst mit dem Hund unterwegs bin hab ich nie Probleme mit anderen Radfahrern/MTBlern. Dafür aber wenn ich selbst auf dem Rad sitze...

Gestern wieder was erlebt: Mein Bruder und ich auf der Waldautobahn und rollen gemütlich nach Hause. Vor uns ein älterer Wanderer, der sich umdreht und in den Seitengraben springt. Dann kommt er zurück mit einem großen Stock und wedelt wie wild damit rum: "So langsam reichts wirklich!"  

Wir haben uns mit großem Fragezeichen im Gesicht angeschaut und sind weiter...


----------



## Matrahari (30. April 2011)

DHK schrieb:


> Aber naja, war trotzdem mehr verärgert das sie die Hunde einfach so rumlaufen lassen..



Solange die Hunde halbwegs gut erzogen sind, finde ich es garnicht so schlimm wenn sie unangeleint rumlaufen. Ich sehe hier ständig unangeleinte Hunde.

War letztens am Ende eines Trails am telefonieren. Plötzlich kommen von oben 3 Hunde auf mich zu und stehen um mich rum, die Halter kamen dann  so 2 min. später und sind mit den Hunden weitergezogen.

Ich glaube kaum, das Halter die wissen das ihr Hund schnell gefährlich für andere werden könnte, die Hunden dann auch frei rumlaufen lassen.


----------



## nadgrajin (1. Mai 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Hilfsbereit wie ich bin versicherte ich ihm in freundlichem Ton, dass das durchaus ginge. Ob er es sehen wolle? Darauf er: "Pass bloß auf, sonst hetz ich den Hund auf dich!"



Ich hätte Ihn nur darauf hingewiesen, das im Anschluss sein Liebling für immer schlafen gelegt würde, wenn er das macht. Sorry, aber wer einem droht einen Hund als Waffe zu nutzen dem gehört meiner Meinung nach der Hund abgenommen.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (1. Mai 2011)

Habe mal einen gesehen, der Wohl ne Lösung für das Problem gefunden hat. Der hat sich einfach groß nen Schriftzug "Kötertöter" auf sein Fully geklebt, glaube nicht dass die meisten Hundebesitzer noch groß Motzen, wenn die das lesen.


----------



## Wanderradler (1. Mai 2011)

> Habe mal einen gesehen, der Wohl ne Lösung für das Problem gefunden hat. Der hat sich einfach groß nen Schriftzug "Kötertöter" auf sein Fully geklebt, glaube nicht dass die meisten Hundebesitzer noch groß Motzen, wenn die das lesen.


 
Naja, der Hundebesitzer müsste es aber auch noch lesen können, während man mit 16 Kmh vorbeiradelt.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (1. Mai 2011)

Man merkt, daß heute Feiertag ist...  


"Vooooorsicht, Radfaaaahrer!"
(ne 10-köpfige Wandergruppe älteren Semesters)

"Wo gehtsn hier zum Trail?"
(Ein Mountainbiker, der schon 40km hinter sich und wohl immer noch nicht genug hatte...  )


Ach ja, dann schraub ich mich so langsam zum Geisberg rauf, da kommt mir ein Mädel auf nem Einrad (!!) entgegen. Ein paar Momente später folgte dann die Familie mit nem weiteren Mädel aufm Einrad. Einfach nur der Hammer, daß die beiden sich auf nem Einrad den Berg runter trauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GRayFoXX (1. Mai 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> "Vooooorsicht, Radfaaaahrer!"
> (ne 10-köpfige Wandergruppe älteren Semesters)



Das kenn ich auch 




Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Einfach nur der Hammer, daß die beiden sich auf nem Einrad den Berg runter trauen...



Kris Holm sagt dir was? [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uPznTbus3g"]YouTube        - Kris Holm Freeride video[/nomedia]


----------



## abbath (1. Mai 2011)

Der singt aber auch im Knabenchor...


----------



## Deleted 121321 (1. Mai 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Man merkt, daß heute Feiertag ist...
> 
> 
> "Vooooorsicht, Radfaaaahrer!"
> (ne 10-köpfige Wandergruppe älteren Semesters)



Das hatte ich heute morgen auch! Die sind natürlich in 3er Grüppchen gegangen. Die ersten schön rechts oder links von sich Platz gelassen obwohl sie ja nebeneinander gegangen sind. 2 Damen allerdings mitten auf der Zufahrtsstraße als erste voraus gegangen und natürlich die gesamte Breite für sich beansprucht. Ich hab mich langsam dem ersten Grüppchen von hinten genähert da schreit die erste Frau an der ich rechts langsam vorbei bin: "ACHTUNG FAHRRADFAHRER!!!!" ....

Fahr ich also langsam an der 2ten Gruppe links vorbei... soweit gut... und dann als ich langsam an den beiden Damen vorbei fahre die eine: "Und wo bleibt die Klingel?!?"
Da konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen höflich zu sagen: "Wozu? Sie können doch auch rechts auf der Straße gehen."
Die Dame daraufhin: "NÖ!!!!!! ......" Den Rest hab ich nicht mehr verstanden und weiter aufhalten wollte ich mich dann doch nicht ... nun denn hätte ich geklingelt hätte sie mich sicher angefaucht das ich sie nicht erschrecken soll... (hatte ich auch schon des öfteren)


----------



## Harvester (1. Mai 2011)

Wie man es macht macht man es falsch.....


----------



## Zearom (1. Mai 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Wie man es macht macht man es falsch.....



heute war ja auch der absolute ausnahmezustand auf radwegen, fussgängerwege und auch auf waldwegen.

ich hätte mir denken können das es mir heute keinen Spass macht zu meiner Feierabendrunde aufzubrechen. was einem da an Seniorengruppen und besoffenen Kids durch die Gegend eierte war höchststrafe. Nervig. Gut das das nur ein Tag im Jahr ist... *seufzt*

ne heute wars mehr Kampf und Krampf als Spass.


----------



## Child3k (1. Mai 2011)

Aber war das nicht vorherzusehen?
Da fährt man dann doch lieber gar ned oder eben früh genug um dem Hauptverkehr auszuweichen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (1. Mai 2011)

mir kam grad auch jemand mit einem hund entgegen, hund an der leine, hatt ihn gleich auf seite genommen und platz gemacht hatt mich zwar etwas komisch angeschaut hab mich dann aber bedankt und bin weitergefahren. ob er was gesagt hatt kann ich euch nicht sagen hatte meine Bullshit Protectoren getragen. (sehr nützlich man bleibt immer freundlich weil man das dumme ange****e der anderen garnicht mitbekommt  )


----------



## tane (2. Mai 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Zwei weitere Beispiele dafür, dass vielen Menschen die geistige Reife fehlt, die zum Halten eines Hundes eigentlich erforderlich wäre...



...sonst würden sie ja keine brauchen, oder? zeugt ja nicht gerade von einem "ausbalanzierten" gemüt, wenn man einen rottweiler, dobermann oder sonst einen riesen/gefährlichen hund braucht...& angeleint & maulgekorbt ist die beste penisverlängerung ja nur halb soviel wert!


----------



## nadgrajin (2. Mai 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Fahr ich also langsam an der 2ten Gruppe links vorbei... soweit gut... und dann als ich langsam an den beiden Damen vorbei fahre die eine: "Und wo bleibt die Klingel?!?"
> Da konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen höflich zu sagen: "Wozu? Sie können doch auch rechts auf der Straße gehen."
> Die Dame daraufhin: "NÖ!!!!!! ......"



Das kenne ich, auf meine Antwort "Sehen Sie, ich hab keine Klingel und Sie gehen nichts rechts" meinte damals von so einer Dame der Begleiter, wenn ich mich nicht schnell aus dem Staub machen würde, würde ich etwas erleben. 

Das letzte mal wo mich allerdings jemand dumm angemacht hat(hab mich brav mit Entschuldigung dürfte ich mal bitte vorbei angekündigt), auch so ein halbgarer Muckibuden Heini mit Perle, auf einem 3m breiten Weg, den die beiden natürlich zu zweit komplett belegen(keine Ahnung wie das geht). Meinte ich zu Ihm das Ihm es sicher nicht passt wenn ich mich per akustischem Signal bemerkbar mache. Auf sein Kommentar das nächste mal machst das oder es wird ungemütlich konnte ich es mir dann doch nicht verkneifen und hab Hinter Ihm brav mein akustisches Signal mit dem 
Air Zound III Bike Horn gegeben. Was Ihm natürlich auch nicht gepasst hat, war ja nicht anders zu erwarten.

Naja, zum Glück war der Samstag lang und ich hatte gestern echt absolut keine Lust, glaube das hat genau Stress verhindert.


----------



## Wanderradler (2. Mai 2011)

Warum ist das Fussvolk trotz Blickkontakt so schreckhaft?

Einmal bin ich angeradelt gekommen (natürlich langsamer werdent), eine ältere Frau hat mich gesehen und hat sich wieder herrumgedreht, ich langsam vorbei, aber die musste ausgerrechnet für kurze Zeit in meine Richtung laufen, nur um sich zu erschrecken, und ist wieder zurück ge"hüpft".

Überhaupt, wenn Radler an einem vorbeikommen, erschrickt man fast "autom.", da die Radler "nicht hörbar" sind, wenn sie hinter einem sind, ist mir selber oft sowas passiert und deswegen aufgefallen.

Vielleicht sind wir ja "Geister"radler, sind praktisch lautlos wie Geister.


----------



## darkJST (2. Mai 2011)

Jup, selbst die bösen Downhill- oder Spikereifen hört man nicht so weit, wie viele meinen.

Gestern lief eig. alles ganz gut, trotz 1. Mai und Elbradweg...


----------



## Hendrik1988 (2. Mai 2011)

Ich bin gestern auch an der Elbe entlang und dann hoch auf die Heide. War schon ordentlich was los. 

Herrlich sind immer die Wandergruppen älteren Semesters. Man kündigt sich schon 100m vorher durch rufen oder  blockierendes Hinterreifen an. Wahrgenommen wird man, nur die Reaktionen bleiben öfters aus. Radfahrer wird erkannt, man weiß aber nicht nichts damit anzufangen. "Nein, will nicht vorbei, sondern mich der geselligen Runde anschließen!"

Kinder verhalten sich diesbezüglich immer einwandfrei. Sobald die Sprösslinge mich wahrnehmen, springen sie an den Wegrand. Begründen würde ich das mit purer Angst vor der nahenden 100kg Alu/Fleisch-Lawine. 

Mal sehen wie sich das demnächst mit den neuen Hope Pro Naben verhält. Chris King Naben wären natürlich der Schreck der alten Leute. Ich denke, dass ich das nicht weiter ausführen muss.


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Mai 2011)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> ...Mal sehen wie sich das demnächst mit den neuen Hope Pro Naben verhält. Chris King Naben wären natürlich der Schreck der alten Leute. Ich denke, dass ich das nicht weiter ausführen muss.


 
Hammerschmidt im Overdrive rückwärts treten...und wenn das nicht hilft, kurz und heftig bremsen das das HR blockiert...


----------



## abbath (2. Mai 2011)

HR blockieren zeugt allerdings weder von besonders entwickelter Sozialkompetenz, noch von besonderem Fahrkönnen. Kein Wunder, dass die Leute dann glauben ihr würdet mit "einem Affenzahn" auf sie zurasen und kämet nur mit einer Notbremsung zum Stehen.

Hope Freilauf funktioniert sehr gut, "Klingeling" erzeugt aber oft allgemeine Erheiterung und damit einen allgemeinen Mehrwert bei der Erholungssuche im deutschen Wald.


----------



## heifisch (2. Mai 2011)

Was auf Asphalt sehr gut wirkt ist starkes Bremsen mit dem VR.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (2. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre an Gruppen immer mit gemäßigter Geschwindigkeit heran. Was spricht gegen kurzes Anbremsen, man muss nicht den ganzen Waldboden umgraben. Wo zeugt ein blockierendes Hr von mangelndem Fahrkönnen? Zeugt ein blockierendes VR eher davon? 

Das einfachste wäre eine Klingel, die das Nachahmen erspart. Aber wer will das schon an seinem Mountainbike haben. 

Man kann das hier noch ewig ausdiskutieren. Etwas Rücksicht, auch auf das Alter, dann kommen alle heil unten an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brostin (2. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nicht genau was dies Hundebesitzer immer haben. Am schlimmsten finde ich dann die des Älteren Semesters, die mit so kleinen Teppichhupen und davon gleich 5 im Wald unterwegs sind, alle nicht angeleint und weisen einen dann wenn man langsamer wird auf eventuelle spielende Kinder hin, stehen aber selbst wie ein Fels in der Brandung mitten aufm weg. Mein Kumpel und ich waren uns auch nicht einig was das genau sollte....
Nur so nebenbei wir waren bissl schneller unterwegs, da konnt man bissl springen, aber gebremst ham wir beide als wir die gesehen haben und wären auch langsam dran vorbei. Naja konnten trotzdem nurn Kopf schütteln.


----------



## heifisch (2. Mai 2011)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Zeugt ein blockierendes VR eher davon?


wo hab ich gesagt, dass es blockieren soll? anbremsen, weil bremsen musst du eh. und wenn man das verstärkt mit dem VR macht gibt das gleich noch ein Geräusch.


----------



## Wanderradler (2. Mai 2011)

@ Hendrik1988



> Das einfachste wäre eine Klingel, die das Nachahmen erspart. Aber wer will das schon an seinem Mountainbike haben


 
Komisch, wenn ich klingel (Ja, auch das gibt es, MTBler mit Klingel) und es hört mich keiner, radel ich näher ran, klingel weiter und manchmal bekomme ich immer noch kein Gehör und meine Klingel ist nicht soo leise.

Also ist an deiner Aussage etwas falsch.

Ich kann die anderen schon verstehen, wenn die anderen mit was lauterem daherkommen als mit einer normalen Klingel, hauptsache, die "tauben Nüsse" hören ein endlich. 

Vielleicht sollte man noch Böllerwerfer herstellen, die jeden Böller autom. anzünden können und man sie weg nach vorne katapultieren könnten, währe auch doch ne Möglichkeit, sich Gehör zu verschaffen.

Obwohl, bei den Hundebesitzern könnte es unangenehm werden.

Der Großteil hört mich ja, aber immer dieser verflixte kleine Rest


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Mai 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> HR blockieren zeugt allerdings weder von besonders entwickelter Sozialkompetenz, noch von besonderem Fahrkönnen...


 
Du hast jetzt den Smily vergessen, oder?
Wenn ich ein steiles Stück bergab fahre und in ordentlicher Entfernung "Entschuldigung" gerufen habe (was ich *immer* freundlich mache!) und darauf keinerlei Reaktion erfolgt, lasse ich gern mal das HR schleifen. Das wirkt dann. Ob es sozial kompetent ist, ist mir in dem Moment total schnuppe. Ich rase auch nie an einer solchen Gruppe vorbei und bedanke mich danach. So ganz inkompetent finde ich mich nicht...


----------



## alli333i (2. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> So ganz inkompetent finde ich mich nicht...



Irrtum! Nein Spaß den konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen


----------



## abbath (2. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt den Smily vergessen, oder?
> Wenn ich ein steiles Stück bergab fahre und in ordentlicher Entfernung "Entschuldigung" gerufen habe (was ich *immer* freundlich mache!) und darauf keinerlei Reaktion erfolgt, lasse ich gern mal das HR schleifen. Das wirkt dann. Ob es sozial kompetent ist, ist mir in dem Moment total schnuppe. Ich rase auch nie an einer solchen Gruppe vorbei und bedanke mich danach. So ganz inkompetent finde ich mich nicht...



Welchen Smiley soll ich vergessen haben? Den hier:  ? Immer über andere aufregen, aber selber nicht versuchen das gegenseitige Miteinander und die Akzeptanz gegenüber dem Mountainbiken zu verbessern - super.



			
				DIMB Trail Rules schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren!
> 
> Bremse nicht mit blockierenden Rädern! (Ausnahme in Notsituationen) Blockierbremsungen begünstigen die Bodenerosion und verursachen Wegeschäden. Stelle deine Fahrweise auf den Untergrund und die Wegebeschaffenheit ein. Nicht jeder Weg verträgt jedes Bremsmanöver und jede Fahrweise.


http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=43


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Mai 2011)

Willingen letztes Jahr, Regen. Auf dem asphaltierten Weg eine Truppe umherglotzender Knickerbockerträger. Man hat uns beide schon von weitem gesehen, aber offensichtlich nicht registriert. Wir nähern uns langsam, keiner weicht von der Stelle. Das nette "Entschuldigung" wird ignoriert. Mir wird das Spiel zu blöd, und weil eine nasse Saint gut hörbar kreischt, greife ich voll in die Eisen. ENDLICH werden wir wahrgenommen und vorbeigelassen. Nett anzusehen war das aufgeregte Schauspiel des Auseinanderstöbens, und mein Kumpel hat sich nachher einen Ast gelacht.


----------



## Enginejunk (2. Mai 2011)

gestern auf der heimfahrt, ich völlig verschwitzt und aufm letzten zug kommt mir ne guppe rentner entgegen, 5 mann un en bollerwagen (voll mit schnaps, also der bollerwagen)


2 ziehen den bollerwagen, hält der eine seinen kumpel fest und schreit: vorsicht, hier kommt täve schur!!!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (2. Mai 2011)

darkJST schrieb:


> Jup, selbst die bösen Downhill- oder Spikereifen hört man nicht so weit, wie viele meinen.
> 
> Gestern lief eig. alles ganz gut, trotz 1. Mai und Elbradweg...



Ja bis auf die eine "komische" Begegnung waren sonst eigentlich alle ganz guter Laune.



Wanderradler schrieb:


> Warum ist das Fussvolk trotz Blickkontakt so schreckhaft?
> 
> Überhaupt, wenn Radler an einem vorbeikommen, erschrickt man fast "autom.", da die Radler "nicht hörbar" sind, wenn sie hinter einem sind, ist mir selber oft sowas passiert und deswegen aufgefallen.
> 
> Vielleicht sind wir ja "Geister"radler, sind praktisch lautlos wie Geister.



Tja das ist eine gute Frage! Bleibt wohl ein Phänomen. Das war bei der einen Frau auch so ... sie hat sich natürlich auch zuerst umgedreht als die andere Frau netterweise (oder blöderweise?) den Hinweis gegeben hat... Hat sie mich ja auch kommen sehen ... nur war ich halt nicht sooo schnell bei ihr..

Ich hatte gestern aber auch andere denen ich mich genähert habe (teils auch Fahrradfahrer dabei) die mich schon komischerweise anscheinend 500 m vorher gehört haben und einfach ein wenig Platz gemacht haben und nett geschaut haben genau so wie ich. War ja auch herrliches Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadgrajin (2. Mai 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Der Großteil hört mich ja, aber immer dieser verflixte kleine Rest



Ja, beim großteil klappt es sich bemerkbar zu machen, aber es gibt noch die unbelehrbaren und meine absoluten Favoriten... Telefon und Mp3-Player Junkies. Die einen sind so im SMS schreiben vertieft, das Sie die Umwelt komplett ignorieren, selbst wenn Sie 5 mal hoch gekuckt haben und einen zu 100% gesehen, laufen Sie einem mitten in den Weg. und die Mp3 Junkies, tjo, was nützt eine Klingel wenn der Sound lauter ist als die Umgebung.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> ...Immer über andere aufregen, aber selber nicht versuchen das gegenseitige Miteinander und die Akzeptanz gegenüber dem Mountainbiken zu verbessern - super...


 
Kein Plan, was du für ein Problem hast - aber diese Behauptung ist im Kontext mit mir einfach dreist, unhaltbar und beleidigend.
Und jetzt lass mich einfach in Ruhe.


----------



## Outliner (3. Mai 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> und wenn man das verstärkt mit dem VR macht gibt das gleich noch ein Geräusch.


naja,so schön hört sich das nicht an wenn ich aufs maul falle und mit ellenbogen und knien das geräusch eines fleischwolfs nachmache.ausserdem sind die knochensplitter auf dem boden eine gefahr für nachfolgende radler!


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (3. Mai 2011)

Jetzt ist´s passiert!

Am Sonntag waren wir selber Fußvolk (Maiwanderung im Schwarzwald). Wir laufen einen üblen, steilen Holzabfuhrweg hinunter, mit tiefen Fahrspuren, weichem sandigen Untergrund und üblen Querrinnen. Wir kommen unten auf einen Platz wo sich verschiedene Wege kreuzen und was sehe ich da: Ein nicht ganz so entspanntes Rentnerehepaar mit ihren E-Bikes. 

Aber nicht in der "Waldausführung", sondern mit dünner Marathonbereifung für Asphalt. Die Fahrräder sind mit tiefen Einstieg und die Bremsen sind so Wirbelstrombremsen (keine Ahnung wie die richtig heißen, die haben eine kleine Scheibe die aussieht wie ein Turbinenrad).

Ich habe mir das angeschaut und sagte ihnen, dass sie mit solchen Reifen eigentlich nicht auf solchen Strecken fahren sollten. Die Antwort von ihm: Wir haben überall die gelben Schilder gesehen und nicht gewusst, dass die Mountainbikestrecken ausweisen


----------



## EvilEvo (3. Mai 2011)

Rollenbremsen heißen die Dinger


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (3. Mai 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Rollenbremsen heißen die Dinger



Taugen die was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (3. Mai 2011)

Nur für Trekkingräder ist halt eine Technik mit sehr geringem Verschleiß, weniger als eine Scheibenbremse. Die Bremskraft ist auch nicht so rabiat, eher linear, daher für alte Leute sehr geeignet.


----------



## heifisch (3. Mai 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> naja,so schön hört sich das nicht an wenn ich aufs maul falle und mit ellenbogen und knien das geräusch eines fleischwolfs nachmache.ausserdem sind die knochensplitter auf dem boden eine gefahr für nachfolgende radler!



es hat niemand behauptet, dass du dich hinlegen sollst. einfach anbremsen - keine vollbremsung mit schlidderndem VR


----------



## Deleted 178502 (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

die Radsaison hat eigentlich kein genau definierten Anfang bzw. Ende, man kann quasi immer radeln.
Doch mit zunehmend schönem Wetter trifft man im Wald vermehrt auf Fußgänger.
Jetzt ist mir seit einiger Zeit schon aufgefallen, wie "schreckhaft" diese doch sind, wenn man sich nähert und klingelt. Ich bin keiner, der wie die Axt im Walde unterwegs ist, sehe ich Fußgänger verringere ich mein Tempo schon fast auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit und klingele mit mindestens 20m Abstand schon. Doch das (mittlerweile) fast schon lustige ist, dass die meisten Leute, wirklich zur Seite springen - kein Scheiss 
Als ich das zum ersten Mal beobachtet habe, hab ich mich sogar entschuldigt, weil ich dachte ich war noch zu schnell, habe zu spät geklingelt oder was auch immer, doch das macht wirklich jeder zweite so, klingeln - und ab zur Seite, dann mit total verzogenem Gesicht den Radfahrer anschauen 
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob das ein Phänomen in unserer Umgebung ist oder ob ihr diese Beobachtung auch schon gemacht habt.

MfG


----------



## 4mate (3. Mai 2011)

Gehört in diesen Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491291&page=27

Und: man klingelt nur in der Stadt, im Wald ruft man 'Klingeling, Entschuldigung oder Guten Tag'


----------



## kletteraffe (3. Mai 2011)

Schau mal in Spiegel --> wenn der plötzlich nen Riß bekommt, haste Deinen Grund... Oo


----------



## Abi2011 (3. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Gehört in diesen Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491291&page=27
> 
> Und: man klingelt nur in der Stadt, im Wald ruft man 'Klingeling, Entschuldigung oder Guten Tag'


 
Also so machen das höchstens Mädchen. Oder Ross Antony. Echte Kerle rufen freundlich "Obacht"!


----------



## Matrahari (3. Mai 2011)

Ich verstehs auch nicht, warum da manche so zur Seite springen. Manche gehen auch so weit zur Seite, als würde ein Panzer anrollen.


----------



## LB-Biker (3. Mai 2011)

Wer Klingelt denn auch? So nen Ding habe ich garnet.
Wenn ich von meiner DH-Strecke komme gehts noch nen KM im Wald bergab.
Ich fahr möglich weit außen ohne zu bremsen (manchmal auch mit 50) dran vorbei, dann regt sich eig. keiner auf.


----------



## scary.master (3. Mai 2011)

gewicht vorher aufs hinterrad verlagern und arme steif halten sonst macht man nen schönen abflug


----------



## omgchiller (3. Mai 2011)

50 ist en bissl schnell^^ ...sry aber wenn da die leute mal was sagen, würd ichs verstehen^^
ich ruf einfach, und verringer meine km/h auf ca. 30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr-xy (3. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Mai 2011)

Eher vollführe ich gekonnt einen Stoppie, bevor ich derart unkontrolliert das VR wegschmieren lasse .


----------



## 4mate (3. Mai 2011)

Schnauze ihr Spacken ES REICHT


----------



## Carnologe (3. Mai 2011)

Endlich kann ich es einsetzen...


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (3. Mai 2011)

besser als die Leute die sich gar nicht drann stören das jemand klingelt...

davon gibts auch viele


----------



## towatai (3. Mai 2011)

Schnauze du Spacken ES REICHT NOCH LANGE NICHT


----------



## Deleted 178502 (3. Mai 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> besser als die Leute die sich gar nicht drann stören das jemand klingelt...
> 
> davon gibts auch viele



Bevorzugt ältere Ehepaare, die ihren Sonntagsspaziergang wohl sehr genießen, da kannste 3m hintendran klingeln wie verrückt, da reagiert niemand


----------



## NobbyRalph (3. Mai 2011)

Ein ordentlich ratternder Freilauf wirkt Wunder und erspart die Klingel.
Besorg Dir einen LRS mit Hope Pro Naben und gut is.


----------



## Pevloc (3. Mai 2011)

> Also so machen das höchstens Mädchen. Oder Ross Antony. Echte Kerle rufen freundlich "Obacht"!



Echte Kerle rufen: "WEG DA, HAB KEINE BREMSE"(zitat eines Fixie-Fahrers im Uphill)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scary.master (3. Mai 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Eher vollführe ich gekonnt einen Stoppie, bevor ich derart unkontrolliert das VR wegschmieren lasse .



btw: kommt auch gut, kurzen stoppie und es HR dann aufschlagen lassen  (und geht nicht so auf die reifen)


----------



## Carnologe (3. Mai 2011)

Wie wärs mit: "Gehen Sie bitte aus dem Weg, ich kann nicht mehr breeeeeemseeeeeeen"?


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Mai 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Endlich kann ich es einsetzen...



Kuck mal, ich habe hier ein Video, das dich sehr interessieren dürfte:


----------



## Carnologe (3. Mai 2011)

Mist, reingefallen


----------



## heifisch (3. Mai 2011)

das video ist echt der hammer 




Carnologe schrieb:


> Mist, reingefallen


ich auch


----------



## JENSeits (3. Mai 2011)

kam richtig gut^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Mai 2011)

Klappt immer .


----------



## Dalmi123 (3. Mai 2011)

Xd


----------



## Carnologe (3. Mai 2011)

Damit kann man eine Blondine den ganzen Tag beschäftigen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. Mai 2011)

Verstehe ich auch nicht. Ist bei mir aber auch so.
Hab nun aber den LRS gewechselt (hatte ne unhörbare Shimano-Nabe) und nun mit den Fulcrum Red Zone hört man mich von weitem, wenn ich nicht trete 

Ansonsten klingle ich immer und bedanke mich, wenn Platz gemacht wird. Mehr red ich beim Radeln aber nicht


----------



## LB-Biker (3. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ne leise Nabe, aber ich trete eh immer  
Ich musste mal Moped ohne Krümmer fahren, das ist noch besser wie ne laute Nabe


----------



## k.nickl (3. Mai 2011)

Ich rufe immer höflich 
_Möp Möp, hier kommt der Eierman!_ 
Durch den Helm, Freilauf und herumwirbelden Unterholz verstehen die Leute viel zu oft:
_Möp Möp, Überfall und Geld her!!!_ und springen Händewirbelnd zur Seite


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (3. Mai 2011)

geil, biste zumindest immer gut bei Kasse


----------



## Bill Tür (3. Mai 2011)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein gutes altdeutsches "Achtung" Wunder wirkt, besonders bei älteren Semestern. Scheint bei denen irgendwie noch in der Prägung zu sein. Mit Fußgängern versuche ich meist höflich zu reden, die Klingel nutze ich meist für das radelnde Pendant aus Trekkingrad und gleicher Hikingjacke.


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Mai 2011)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> Scheint bei denen irgendwie noch in der Prägung zu sein.


 Oder, Achtung Tiefflieger ...


----------



## MoP__ (3. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Oder, Achtung Tiefflieger ...


Einfach eine Jericho Trompete an den Lenker bauen 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jericho-Trompete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bill Tür (3. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Oder, Achtung Tiefflieger ...


Das ist jetzt nicht ganz so lustig. Meine Oma duckt sich immer noch, wenn über sie ein Flugzeug/Hubschrauber fliegt.


----------



## basti138 (3. Mai 2011)

Aufdseidn du Brunzkachl du Ogsoachde


----------



## sun909 (3. Mai 2011)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Wer Klingelt denn auch? So nen Ding habe ich garnet.
> Wenn ich von meiner DH-Strecke komme gehts noch nen KM im Wald bergab.
> Ich fahr möglich weit außen ohne zu bremsen (manchmal auch mit 50) dran vorbei, dann regt sich eig. keiner auf.



Ne ist klar...

Das ganze noch mit Fullface und man hat wieder einen gefunden, dem man den Stress mit den Wanderern verdankt


----------



## Outliner (3. Mai 2011)

komisch,ich habe nie stress mit wanderern,denn bis die aus dem gebüsch wieder rausgefunden haben bin ich lange weg!


----------



## chaz (4. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Und: man klingelt nur in der Stadt, im Wald ruft man 'Klingeling, Entschuldigung oder Guten Tag'



.


----------



## alli333i (4. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Schnauze ihr Spacken ES REICHT



dir auch einen wunderschönen guten tag.


----------



## Wanderradler (4. Mai 2011)

Sooo, heute was ganz dolles erlebt.

Vor mir 50+ Stockenten, schön den Weg breit versperrt, ich langsam herran, habe geklingelt und die erste Dame sagte in einem art "wütenden Tonfall": Endlich, jemand der klingelt.

Hatte mich schon auf Ärger bereit gemacht, dachte, sie meinte es sarkastisch, aber dann habe ich mich zurückggehalten und ganz freundlich gefragt, ob ein anderer Radler gerade eben vorbei ist, sie bejate. 

Sie sagte etwa: Er ist vorbeigeradelt, wie ein Muffkuchen, (was auch immer das ist), nicht geklingelt oder was gesagt.

Habe dann zur "MTB-Verteidigung" gesagt: Es sind nicht alle Radler so, es gibt auch welche, die klingeln und langsam vorbeifahren.

Sie wieder: Jaaa, sie sind ein netter Radler.

Habe den Damen und den einem Herren einen schönen Tag gewünscht und bin weiter.

Übrigens, bevor das passiert ist, hatte ich vorher so einen MTBler vor mir (fast ganz in weiss), ich vermute mal, dass ist dieser "Muffkuchen" gewesen.


----------



## elanor (4. Mai 2011)

letzte woche auf dem heimweg von der vorlesung:
wir fahren auf einem rad-fuß-weg, wobei der radweg asphaltiert ist und innen zur straße hin liegt, der gepflasterte fußweg außen. dort läuft eine kleine gruppe älterer damen, hinter ihnen ein etwa 50jähriger herr, der scheinbar gerne vorbei möchte ... in etwa 10m abstand vor mir fahren ein paar kommilitonen, nachdem sie das trüppchen damen und den herren passiert haben, schert der auf den rad weg aus ... ich war nur mit dem alten diamantrad unterwegs und etwas über schritttempo schnell, der herr hat die damen bereits überholt bleibt aber auf dem radweg, ich bremse noch ein bisschen, der herr kommt immer näher, macht aber keinerlei anstalten auf den fußweg zu wechseln ... ich selber kann aber auch keinen großen schlenker in richtung fußweg machen, da kommt ja die truppe damen gleich dahinter, er hält weiter auf mich zu, ich hätte knapp neben ihm durchgepasst, fahre schon so langsam, dass ich beinahe umkippe, da macht er einen kleinen schritt zur seite und stößt mich vom rad "das is kein radweg hier" grummelt er mich an ... dabei steht er geradewegs auf einem dieser großen kreisrunden radwegzeichen, die mit weißer farbe alle 100m auf den asphalt gemalt sind ... ich versteh´s nich!


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Mai 2011)

Ach, ich les hier immer so still mit, da geb ich doch auch mal eine Geschichte preis.

War vor etwa 3 Wochen im Rheingau-Taunus: Schaute mir gerade einen Trail an, den ich gleich darauf runterfahren wollte, als mir ein altes Ehepaar (schätze 75+) entgegen kam. Er fragte mich höflich, ob ich da jetzt runterfahren wolle. ich bejahte. Dann erklärte er mir wiederum sehr höflich, dass wir/ich ja alles kaputt fahren würden.  Ja, er hätte gerade Efeu gepflanzt und wir würde ja mit den Rädern alles kaputt machen. Und das sei ja wie folgt zu erklären: Viele sind ganz grob mit dem Rad unterwegs und heute haben die Leute auch zu viel Zeit und müssen nicht arbeiten. Ahaaa . Wusste ich noch nicht, hörte sich aber interessant an. Ich fragte ihn daraufhin wie er dazu käme und ob er meine, dass heutige Arbeitsbedingungen soviel besser sein als früher ... es ergab sich noch das ein oder andere Wort. aber alles ruhig und höflich, kein Streit. Jetzt kam seine Frau ins Spiel. Ein kurzes Aufbäumen und los ging die Show : Du hast docvh wohl nicht alle Tassen im Schrank. Lass den jungen Mann (ich fühlte mich geehrt) in Ruhe. Nur weil Du nicht mehr vernünftig laufen kannst und radfährst musst Du Miesepeter nicht den anderen den Spaß verderben. Wenn Du könntest würdest du dich doch auch da runterstürzen. Ach, junger Mann nehmen sie den mal nicht so ernst ... der hat noch ne Weile sein Fett weg bekommen. 

Ich musste doch ziemlich grinsen. Naja, wer weiss ... in 40 Jahren pflanze ich vlt. Efeu im Wald und irgendein anderer schreibt dann diese Geschichte im IBC-Forum 5.0 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (4. Mai 2011)

Also ich hätte soo richtig Lust, mal Disteln, Herkulesstauden, Tollkirschen und Brennnesseln zu pflanzen, macht bestimmt riesen Spaß.


----------



## towatai (4. Mai 2011)

ganz ehrlich, sobald jemand handgreiflich wird wäre MIR persönlich das alter *******gal und n echo das resultat. sowas muss sich einfach niemand gefallen lassen!


----------



## elanor (4. Mai 2011)

towatai meinst du mich wegen der handgreiflichkeit? 
ich bin da prinzipiell ganz deiner meinung, sowwas muss nicht sein, aber ob ein "echo" immer die richtige reaktion ist bezweifel ich ... zudem bin ich nicht ganz 1,65m groß und in der kategorie "fliegengewicht" einzuordnen, ich befürchte ich hätte den kürzeren gezogen


----------



## scary.master (4. Mai 2011)

geiches wird mit gleichem bestraft, ich wär hinterher und wär ihm dauernt mit meine VR gegen sein HR oder hätts immer seitlich gekickt, da wär mir mein profil auch wurscht gewesen. rumschreien, beleidigen ist ja noch verschmerzbar aber sowas, echt nich


----------



## Freakozead (4. Mai 2011)

was auch immer schön sind sind rentertruppen 
In den Dolomiten(region Drei Zinnen war das) ist mir eine Eine aus richtung eines Klettersteiges entgegengekommen, welcher mir von örtlichen bikern als "mit bike begehbar(wenn ich Klettersteigerfahrung hätte)" empfohlen wurde(Das Sicherungsseil war eher überflüssig... die meisten Leute die da lang sind haben es nur gelegentlich als Handgriff benutzt, ansonsten war es ein schmaler wanderweg mit relativ steiler Kante auf der einen seite)... auf der anderen Seite des Berges gab es dann einen Wunderschönen S3 Trail(ein Traum!!! weiß leider nicht mehr wie der Steig hieß:´((...)
Die Rentnergruppe schaute mich entgeistert an, und wies mich freundlich darauf hin, dass der Weg in einem Klettersteig endete, der "unmöglich mit dem Rad befahrbar" sei. Ich habe ihnen dann erklärt, dass ich mein Rad auch nur hoch tragen will, und auf der anderen Seite den Weg hinunterfahren will. "Das ist nicht möglich! da kommen sie im leben nicht mit einem Rad runter! da haben manche ja schon Probleme zu Fuß runterzugehen!" 
Ich versicherte ihm daraufhin, dass ich mein rad sehr gut unter kontrolle hätte, und es schon schaffen werde, außerdem muss man ja auch mal was wagen.
er darauf: "Gott möge sie schützen, junger Freund! Ich werde für sie beten!!!(ziemlich laut und sehr charismatisch )" im weggehen murmelte er dann noch kopfschüttelnd:"Immer diese Lebensmüden jugendlichen, die meinen sie könnten mit ihren Bikes alles fahren... Nenene er wird noch an meinen Rat denken"
sehr netter Thread nebenbei bemerkt
MfG, der Freako


----------



## Voltage_FR (8. Mai 2011)

"Die haben uns jetzt schon zum zweiten mal Ã¼berholt" zwei radelnde Rentnerinnen gestern in NÃ¼rnberg am alten Kanal.

oder der Bengel im Wald: Waren ne illustre Gruppe, 3 XC-Feilen, 1 All-Mountain und 2 Enduros/Freerider.
Fahren grad an ner Familie vorbei, vorne weg zwei der XCler und ich hinterher.
Bub schaut mein Rad an und schreit zu seinem Vater: "papa, so eins will ich auch mal. aber die sind echt teuer, die kosten so an die 3000â¬" 
Der Junge war vllt knappe 10 Jahr alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torquemada (10. Mai 2011)

Waldweg, mir kommt ein Fussgänger mit freilaufendem Schäferhundmischling entgegen, Hund schon älter, graue Schnauze, Herrchen in den 40ern, und am quarzen, der Flohträger nicht angeleint, hinter ihm laufend.

Die beiden gehen von mir aus gesehen auf der rechten Seite des Weges, also englisch, ich halte mich links....bin langsam unterwegs, da tapert in aller Seelenruhe der Köter quer über den Weg, ich muss stark bremsen, Herrchen dreht sich nach seinem Begleiter um, und im vorwurfsvollen Tonfall 

*"Hugo, warum mußt Du gerade jetzt die Seite wechseln?"*

...die Töle hat natürlich überhaupt nicht reagiert.

Ich mußte so grinsen, wie bekloppt doch dieses Herrchen sein muss, um anzunehmen, das sein Zeckenmutterschiff ihn auch nur im entferntesten versteht, da konnte ich gar nicht sauer sein.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (10. Mai 2011)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Bub schaut mein Rad an und schreit zu seinem Vater: "papa, so eins will ich auch mal. aber die sind echt teuer, die kosten so an die 3000"
> Der Junge war vllt knappe 10 Jahr alt.



Na der Bengel hat ja voll den Durchblick, da weiß der Papa gleich Bescheid...


----------



## anne waffel (10. Mai 2011)

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit mit dem Körbchenrad. Statt zu klingeln, habe ich ein älteres Ehepaar freundlich angesprochen: "Guten Morgen, darf ich wohl mal vorbei?", worauf hin sie gleich zur Seite gingen und sich freundlichst bedankten, dass ich NICHT geklingelt hätte - das würde sie nämlich immer so erschrecken.

Auf dem trail rufe ich übrigens auch immer nur "Klingeling", "DingDong", Törrröööööööö (Tipp vom Mituser), "Moin" und bedanke mich, wenn Platz gemacht wird. Darauf wird in 99% der Fälle sehr freundlich und flott reagiert.

Anne...plinplang


----------



## Wanderradler (10. Mai 2011)

Komisch, wenn ich klingel gibt es zum größtenteils keine Beschwerden.

Habe neulich auch wieder geklingelt...kein Gehör...wieder klingeling...wieder kein Gehör

Also sehr langsam an eine junge Skaterfrau herran und gefragt Entschuldigung, darf ich mal bitte vorbei...die blöde Tusse hat mich wieder nicht gehört, bis sie sich mal kurz umgeguckt hat und mich vorbei ließ. Habe noch gesehen, komplett die Ohren mit Ohrstöpsel dicht gemacht.

Manchmal denke ich wirklich, diejenigen, die nur Musik hören, auf beide Ohren müsste man ins Gefängnis sperren, bis sie es kapiert haben.

Wenn nur ein Ohr damit zu ist, ok, da können die mich ja und die anderen noch hören, aber gleich 2 Ohren dicht?

So, genug der Polemik


----------



## nadgrajin (10. Mai 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Manchmal denke ich wirklich, diejenigen, die nur Musik hören, auf beide Ohren müsste man ins Gefängnis sperren, bis sie es kapiert haben.


Quatsch, einfach mal auf beide Ohren drauf hauen, die packen da nie wieder so Stöpsel rein. 

Aber ehrlich gesagt, ich treffe auch extrem häufig auf eben diese Gruppe von Menschen welche die Gehörgänge durch Musik blockieren und man fluchend hinterhertrotten darf, bis Sie sich mal bequemen und schauen ob Sie nicht die einzigen auf dem Weg sind.


----------



## 4mate (10. Mai 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> > ...
> >
> > Habe neulich auch wieder geklingelt...kein Gehör...wieder klingeling...wieder kein Gehör
> >
> > ...


Du Klingelnazi 

Fahrradfahren als Hobby ist wirklich nichts für dich, wenn ich mir deine Beiträge so durchlese.
Bleib einfach beim fotografieren. Ist für dich besser.


----------



## Wanderradler (10. Mai 2011)

> Du Klingelnazi


 
Tja, da währst du der erste, denn ich sofort in eine diveres Kammer stecken würde



> Fahrradfahren als Hobby ist wirklich nichts für dich, wenn ich mir deine Beiträge so durchlese


 
was *genau* und*  wo genau* sind meine Beiträge gegen das Hobby Fahrrad fahren geschrieben?



> Bleib einfach beim fotografieren. Ist für dich besser.


 
Nur keine Sorge, ist ja auch einer meiner liebsten Hobbys.


----------



## 4mate (10. Mai 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Tja, da währst du der erste, denn ich sofort in eine diveres Kammer stecken würde


Wenn man nicht einmal





Wanderradler schrieb:


> was *genau* und*  wo genau* sind meine Beiträge gegen das Hobby Fahrrad fahren geschrieben?


   richtig zitieren kann,





Wanderradler schrieb:


> Nur keine Sorge, ist ja auch einer meiner liebsten Hobbys.


sollte man das lernen (VHS-Kurs + Deutschkurs) oder sich aus Foren fernhalten.


----------



## Carcass (10. Mai 2011)

Die Idee mit der Jericho Trompete find ich saucool  aber ich glaub die Rentner bekommen da nen Herzinfarkt 
Aber wär witzig nen downhilltrack runter zuheizen mit nem Stuka Sound


----------



## nepo (10. Mai 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Tja, da währst du der erste, denn ich sofort in eine diveres Kammer stecken würde



du bist grad auf meiner Ar.schloch-Liste ganz oben gelandet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (10. Mai 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Tja, da währst du der erste, denn ich sofort in eine diveres Kammer stecken würde




wtf? ich hoffe du meinst die gummizelle und nicht diesen gefliesten anderen raum?


----------



## teufelszyklop2 (10. Mai 2011)

Sorry, ich weiß nicht wie ihr immer in diese Konflikte mit Walkern, Wanderern usw. hineinrasselt.

Einmal war ich (in meiner Unbedachtheit) genau Sonntagmittags an einem der beliebtesten Wanderziele in der Gegend biken.
Begegne dann auf dem Trail einer Großfamilie, min. 13 Personen, stelle mich an den Wegrand und warte. Der letzte sagt mir dann, ich hätte ja nicht warten müssen, sie hätten mich schon vorbei gelassen.
Ich: Ach, ist kein Problem, außerdem ist hier biken glaube ich, verboten, nicht das es am Ende Ärger gibt.
Er: Ach, solche sind wir doch nicht!

Habe mich dann bedankt, wir haben uns noch nen schönen Tag gewünscht und sind weiter gelaufen/gefahren.

Das härteste was mir bis jetzt gesagt wurde: "Vergiss nicht das Bremsen!"

In Hoffnung das es in Zukunft weniger Konflikte mit anderen Interessengruppen gibt (durch gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme), Moritz


----------



## Wanderradler (11. Mai 2011)

@ All

Soll ich mir alles gefallen lassen, was 4mate mir an den Kopf wirft?



> Du Klingelnazi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## homerjay (11. Mai 2011)

Gestern Abend ein ca. 80jähriger Walker zu uns im Vorbeifahren: "Dann haut mal rein, Jungs!"

Edit: Um das klarzustellen, das war eine freundlich-entspannte Begegnung.


----------



## Carcass (11. Mai 2011)

Hatte nie probleme mit Rentnern einfahc chillig vorbei fahren und nicht heizen


----------



## Freakozead (11. Mai 2011)

Probleme mit rentern hab Ich auch nie, aber die Sprüche, die die teilweise bringen sind echt genial da musste Ich schob des öfteren breit grinsen...
frei nach dem Motto: lasse die unwissenden unwissend


----------



## Matrahari (11. Mai 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> @ All
> 
> Soll ich mir alles gefallen lassen, was 4mate mir an den Kopf wirft?



Nicht alles, aber einen Deutschkurs würde ich an deiner Stelle vielleicht in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## nbgtrail (11. Mai 2011)

Um zum eigentlichen Thema* -**Die besten **"Fussvolk"-Sprüche- *zurück zu kommen:

Geteilter Rad. - und Gehweg ich mit 2m Abstand auf dem Radweg an nem Fußgänger vorbei gefahren: "pass halt aweng auf du Arsch!" Ich hatte sogar Licht an.

Meine Meinung: "hätt ich das nicht, wär er platt. Also, was will er dann?"

Ein Anderer als ich am Radweg an einer Ampel stand: "Schau zu dast wech kummst!"

Was um alles in der Welt soll das? Woher kommt diese Agression?


----------



## alli333i (11. Mai 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> @ All
> 
> Soll ich mir alles gefallen lassen, was 4mate mir an den Kopf wirft?




natürlic nicht, aber morddrohungen mit anspielung auf den völkermord im dritten reich? na klar war das rein formal gut gekontert, aber doch ein wenig zu heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (11. Mai 2011)

es gibt in diesem Forum so eine tolle Erfindung namens "Ignore List"


----------



## Outliner (12. Mai 2011)

nun macht euch mal keinen schlitz ins kleid.

anfang der woche einen plattfuss-biker gesehen-aber wirklich am arsch der welt:
frage den dussel ob er flickzeug braucht-mault er mich voll ob mich über ihn lustig machen will?!
so ein horst,ich habe wirklich immer flickzeug dabei...


----------



## Wanderradler (12. Mai 2011)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Nicht alles, aber einen Deutschkurs würde ich an deiner Stelle vielleicht in Erwägung ziehen.


 
Also ok, zeige mir bitte, Wo ich denn was unverständliches geschrieben habe, denke mal, mein Deutsch ist gut.



nbgtrail schrieb:


> Was um alles in der Welt soll das? Woher kommt diese Agression?


 
Gute Frage, vielleicht einen schlechten Tag gehabt? Manchmal bin ich auch ziemlich mies drauf, aber tue keine anderen Menschen beleidigen sondern lasse meine Wut während des radeln raus, in dem ich wie wild strample. 

Besonders auf der Straße, wenn es geradeaus geht, klappt das super.



alli333i schrieb:


> natürlic nicht, aber morddrohungen mit anspielung auf den völkermord im dritten reich? na klar war das rein formal gut gekontert, aber doch ein wenig zu heftig


 
Da hast du vollkommen Recht, dafür entschuldige ich mich jetzt, Sorry.

Aber du musst mich auch verstehen, ich habe mich hier angemeldet, gerade, um andere Biker zu "treffen" bzw. mich auszutauschen, um auch was neues zu lernen. Klar, ich habe viele Anfängerposts und Anfängerthreads gestartet, wenn es falsch ist, hier was zu lernen (gerade als Anfänger wie mich), hätte man mir es gleich schreiben können, dass ich hier falsch bin.

Was 4mate 





4mate schrieb:


> Du Klingelnazi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sich da leistet ist doch auch unter aller Sau, dass muss ich mir echt nicht gefallen lassen.

PS: Das mit dem richtigen zitieren...gut, dass muss ich anscheinend wirklich nochmals richtig lernen, habe erst jetzt einen kleinen Unterschied gemerkt.

Scheint jetzt zu klappen mit dem richtigen zitieren, man lernt nie aus.



Outliner schrieb:


> anfang der woche einen plattfuss-biker gesehen-aber wirklich am arsch der welt:
> frage den dussel ob er flickzeug braucht-mault er mich voll ob mich über ihn lustig machen will?!
> so ein horst,ich habe wirklich immer flickzeug dabei...


 
Das Gefühl selber kenne ich allzugut, auch oft einen Platten gehabt, aber im Gegenzug zu früher habe ich ja jetzt alles mit dabei. Früher bin ich mit Platten und einer runtergezogenen Gusche nach hause gelaufen, aber habe immer zu mir innerlich gesagt: Wer den Schaden hat, braucht für Spott nicht zu sorgen.


----------



## alli333i (12. Mai 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Was 4mate sich da leistet ist doch auch unter aller Sau, dass muss ich mir echt nicht gefallen lassen.
> 
> PS: Das mit dem richtigen zitieren...gut, dass muss ich anscheinend  wirklich nochmals richtig lernen, habe erst jetzt einen kleinen  Unterschied gemerkt.
> 
> Scheint jetzt zu klappen mit dem richtigen zitieren, man lernt nie aus.




jo, zitieren mussten wir alle mal lernen. stimmt, die ansage war auch großer bull****, aber die reaktion geht ja mal garnicht. versteh ich zwar, aber sowas darf man echt nicht bringen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (12. Mai 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Na der Bengel hat ja voll den Durchblick, da weiß der Papa gleich Bescheid...


Sowas in der Art ist mir in dem Moment auch durch den opf geschossen 
War aber lustig zu sehen, wie er zuerst die zwei XCler wortlos passieren lässt und wie ich mit meinem Freerider angschossen kam, brachte er dann eben den Kommentar, obwohl die andern 2 auch sehr ansprechende Bikes hatten.


----------



## leeresblatt (13. Mai 2011)

ein XC-Bike ist ja nur sowas wie ein Forstweg-Rennrad, richtige Mountainbikes sind das nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bavragor (13. Mai 2011)

> ein XC-Bike ist ja nur sowas wie ein Forstweg-Rennrad, richtige Mountainbikes sind das nicht



Ein MTB mit viel Federweg brauch man aber auch nur, wenn man ein Fahrtechnikkrüppel ist


----------



## Wabaki (13. Mai 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Ein MTB mit viel Federweg brauch man aber auch nur, wenn man ein Fahrtechnikkrüppel ist


Owned!


----------



## dickerbert (13. Mai 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Ein MTB mit viel Federweg brauch man aber auch nur, wenn man ein Fahrtechnikkrüppel ist



Hat Potential für eine Signatur


----------



## jo7840 (13. Mai 2011)

Abi2011 schrieb:


> Also so machen das höchstens Mädchen. Oder Ross Antony. Echte Kerle rufen freundlich "Obacht"!


 
Was auch immer man ruft; es wird immer gefreagt: 
"Hast du keine Klingel?"


----------



## cytrax (13. Mai 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Ein MTB mit viel Federweg brauch man aber auch nur, wenn man ein Fahrtechnikkrüppel ist




Haha der is spitze


----------



## cytrax (13. Mai 2011)

jo7840 schrieb:


> Was auch immer man ruft; es wird immer gefreagt:
> "Hast du keine Klingel?"



ich brauch keine ich hab Formula RX dran die sind lauter wie ne klingel

sry für doppelpost^^


----------



## Voltage_FR (13. Mai 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Ein MTB mit viel Federweg brauch man aber auch nur, wenn man ein Fahrtechnikkrüppel ist



Guter Konter!


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Mai 2011)

Als Betroffener möchte ich Bavragor gerne mal mit 80mm Federweg eine DH-Strecke à la Willingen rocken sehen .


----------



## Bavragor (13. Mai 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Als Betroffener möchte ich Bavragor gerne mal mit 80mm Federweg eine DH-Strecke à la Willingen rocken sehen .



Wirst du nicht Ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass man es doch etwas mit dem Federweg übertreibt ist mir doch bewusst, dass man doch teilweise Federweg brauch. Aber die Antwort hat mich doch sehr gereizt, als ich das mit dem Forstwegrennradler gelesen habe


----------



## Freakozead (13. Mai 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Ein MTB mit viel Federweg brauch man aber auch nur, wenn man ein Fahrtechnikkrüppel ist


zuuuu geil^^ genial  aber es stimmt nur halb... man kann das meiste mit nem XC hardtail fahren, aber nicht alles, und dann sind 180mm ganz nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillsrider (14. Mai 2011)

Gestern:
Ich fahre auf einem Trail, der über eine flache Treppe in einen anderen einbiegt. Man muss also logischerweise nach der Treppe ne Kurve machen um weiterfahren zu können. Genau an der Stelle is auch ne Bank.

Mir schmiert nach der Treppe schön das Vorderrad weg. Nix passiert, konnt mich gut fangen. Der Typ der auf der Bank saß schaut natürlich zu mir hin, aber als er registriert hat, dass nix passiert ist schaut er wieder weg. Ich zuck mit den Schultern und sag "passiert...". Er: "Dann ist ja gut."  Hatte wohl "nix passiert" verstanden. ^^


----------



## Deleted 121321 (14. Mai 2011)

Heute:
Fahren zu viert hintereinander einen engen Trail da kommt uns ein älterer Herr entgegen. Als er uns sieht breitet er die Arme aus und dreht sich wie ein Polizist zum Durchfahren an der Seite stehend. Jedem der vorbei fährt ruft er lächelnd zu: "Freie Fahrt!!!!" 
Ich hab natürlich "Danke!" gerufen als ich dann natürlich nicht mehr langsam vorbei bin...


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Mai 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> einen engen *Trail*



!!!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (14. Mai 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> !!!



Danke, korrigiert...


----------



## nepo (15. Mai 2011)

Naja vorgestern aufm Radweg ist mir mal wieder ein älterer Herr begegnet, der sicher früher auch mal Gebeine als Verzierung für seine Kopfbedeckung getragen hat.

Er ist mit seiner Frau schön gemütlich auf dem Radweg gelaufen. (Grünstreifen zwischen Radweg und Fußweg aber egal). Dann durch ein Stück Baustelle durch, das eigentlich mit einem Zaun abgesperrt ist. Irgendwer hat aber jedem Ende/Anfang der Baustelle ein Stück des Zauns ausgehängt, sodass man durchgehen/-fahren kann. Zur Sicherheit wurden aber vorher schon rot/weiße Absperrungen aufgestellt.
Um den Umweg deutlich zu machen, hängt dort auch ein Schild mit einem Radsymbol und einem Pfeil in Richtung der Umleitung.

Als er am anderen Ende raus gekommen ist, bin ich gerade (in seine Richtung) an ihm vorbei gefahren. Entgegen kam noch eine Dame auf dem Fahrrad, die scheinbar auch durch die Baustelle fahren wollte.

Und da war´s aus! Hängt dort doch eindeutig ein Schild, dass Radfahrer nach links fahren "müssen". Was erlaubt die Frau sich, da durchfahren zu wollen! Das hat er doch ganz genau gesehen! (als er gerade seinen Spaziergang auf dem Radweg fortsetzen wollte). Wohl beeindruckt von seiner Zornesröte im Gesicht ist die Frau dann auch wirklich brav außen rum gefahren. (Den Umweg spart man sich gerne, weil man um den Block rum, auf die Straße und ebenfalls durch eine Baustelle fahren muss).

Ich hab mich dann noch mal umgedreht. Der ist auch nach der Baustelle wieder ganz gemütlich auf dem Radweg gelatscht...


----------



## William Foster (18. Mai 2011)

nepo schrieb:


> ...bla...



Die besten "Fussvolk"-*Sprüche*


----------



## nepo (19. Mai 2011)

und was willste damit sagen?
hast du die letzten seiten hier mal bissele verfolgt?


----------



## Wanderradler (20. Mai 2011)

Verträumte Piepmätze?

Was ist passiert: Bin einem Trail langeradelt, war zwar aus Lehm beschaffen, aber der war sehr fest, so dass ich ohne Probleme draufrollen konnte und vor allem, sehr sehr leise, trotz relativer hoher Geschwindigkeit (20 Km/h).

Vor mir 2 Piepmätze (Amselgröße und einer hatte Spatzengröße), keine Ahnung, wie diese Vögel genannt werden.

Der mit der Spatzengröße hatte mich gesehen, war an dem anderen Vogel (Amselgröße) auch sehr nahe dran (30 cm etwa) und ist davon geflogen. Hätte ja sein können, dass der kleinere Vogel den großen vorwarnt oder so. Der andere Vogel hatte mich nicht gesehen, ich voll drauf zu, habe mich dannach gewundert, warum er mich immer noch nicht bemerkt.

Bin doch als Tierfreund langsamer herran, der Piepmatz stand immer noch da, ich sofort knapp an ihm Vorbei, da hatte er mich erst bemerkt und ist mit einem heftigen zwitchern davon geflogen, seinen Flügelschlag habe ich noch an meinem unteren Bein gemerkt.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass gerade solche kleine Vögel ein Radfahrer nicht bemerken können, aber muss zugeben, trotz Tempos bin ich wirklich auf dem trockenen Lehmtrail sehr sehr leise gewesen, sonst sind ja Vögel wirklich schon sehr hellhörig, wenn da jemand kommt.

Währe ich nicht ausgewischen, hätte ich den armen Piepmatz ja überrollt.


----------



## wazza (20. Mai 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Vor mir 2 Piepmätze (Amselgröße und einer hatte Spatzengröße), keine Ahnung, wie diese Vögel genannt werden.



Der Beschreibung nach könnten es eine Amsel und ein Spatz gewesen sein.

PS: Sind die Vögel jetzt eine Metapher für uralte Spaziergänger oder waren das wirklich Vögel? Du hättest klingeln müssen. Dank deiner rasanten Fahrweise sinkt das Image der MTB'ler bei den Vögeln immer weiter... Kein Wunder, dass ich bereits Opfer einer vögel'schen Kotattacke wurde. Die Schweine kennen nur die Sippenhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wabaki (20. Mai 2011)

wazza schrieb:


> Der Beschreibung nach könnten es eine Amsel und ein Spatz gewesen sein.
> 
> PS: Sind die Vögel jetzt eine Metapher für uralte Spaziergänger oder waren das wirklich Vögel? Du hättest klingeln müssen. Dank deiner rasanten Fahrweise sinkt das Image der MTB'ler bei den Vögeln immer weiter... Kein Wunder, dass ich bereits Opfer einer vögel'schen Kotattacke wurde. Die Schweine kennen nur die Sippenhaft.


----------



## Freakozead (20. Mai 2011)

Wabaki schrieb:


>


Like^^


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Mai 2011)

Ironie, der Humor der Wissenden.


----------



## 4mate (20. Mai 2011)

Wabaki schrieb:


>


Wieder einer der die Hose mit der Beißzange anzieht


----------



## Wabaki (20. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Wieder einer der die Hose mit der Beißzange anzieht



 Was ist Ironie, kenn ich nicht! Ich pass immer auf die Vögel auf, damit die mich mit ihrem Bikerhass nicht im Sturzflug attakieren.


----------



## torquemada (20. Mai 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Verträumte Piepmätze?
> 
> Was ist passiert: Bin einem Trail langeradelt, war zwar aus Lehm beschaffen, aber der war sehr fest, so dass ich ohne Probleme draufrollen konnte und vor allem, sehr sehr leise, trotz relativer hoher Geschwindigkeit (20 Km/h).
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Conny! (20. Mai 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Verträumte Piepmätze?
> 
> Was ist passiert: Bin einem Trail langeradelt, war zwar aus Lehm beschaffen, aber der war sehr fest, so dass ich ohne Probleme draufrollen konnte und vor allem, sehr sehr leise, trotz relativer hoher Geschwindigkeit (20 Km/h).
> 
> ...



Also, ich bin auch beim biken gut zu (V)vögeln......

Letztens: Wir sind auf einer sprunglastigen Strecke, die auch gerne von Wanderern frequentiert wird, glücklicherweise zum zugucken, nicht zum meckern. Ein Bekannter hat Fotos gemacht und mich immer wieder den Berg hochgejagt um mir nach dem runterfahren zu sagen:,,Nochmal,das Foto ist ein wenig unscharf!" Nach einigen fahrten mache ich eine Pause, während ein Wandererpärchen mit Enkel erwartungsvoll auf einen Sprung von mir wartet. Nach zwei Minuten Warten sagt er:,,Junger Mann, sehen wir heut noch was, oder machen sie nur Pause?"
Den Wunsch konnte ich nicht ausschlagen!


----------



## Wanderradler (21. Mai 2011)

Sehr schönes Video.

Also was das mit den Vögeln betrifft: Habe jetzt mal geschaut, was das für Piepmätze waren. Das eine ist ein Amselweibchen gewesen und der kleinere Vogel war ´ne Bachstelze.


----------



## Carcass (21. Mai 2011)

Als ich demletzt ne Pause gemacht hatte landete neben mir ne Krähe war irgendwie cool ausgerechnet dann als ich nen song namens Demon Cleaner von Kyuss gehört hab hatte irgendwie was spirituelles


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Mai 2011)




----------



## Carnologe (22. Mai 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Demon Cleaner von Kyuss


----------



## Tier (22. Mai 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


>


----------



## RetroRider (22. Mai 2011)

Tier schrieb:


> Carnologe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Carcass schrieb:
> ...


----------



## GRayFoXX (22. Mai 2011)




----------



## Haferstroh (22. Mai 2011)




----------



## EvilEvo (22. Mai 2011)

GRayFoXX schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wabaki (22. Mai 2011)

Nach 2 Seiten Emicons, kann mal bitte jemand wieder einen Fussvolk-Spruch posten?


----------



## leeresblatt (22. Mai 2011)

Wabaki schrieb:


> Nach 2 Seiten Emicons, kann mal bitte jemand wieder einen Fussvolk-Spruch posten?



du meinst Em*ot*icons

aber ok, zurück zum Thema:

Da ich in der Nähe einiger Schulen wohne, muss ich mir morgens den Weg oft freiklingeln. Eines morgens waren auf einer breiten Stelle vier Jugendliche nebeneinander unterwegs, auf die ganze Breite natürlich. Ich klinge schon mal rechtzeitig aus weiter Entfernung, die Schülerin auf der linken Seite dreht ihren Kopf etwas nach rechts, hat das Klingeln also wahrgenommen, mehr tut sich aber nichts. Ich bin dann nur noch ca. 7 Meter dahinter, und klingele nochmal. Endlich tut sich was, sie tritt ein Stück nach rechts, und schreit mich, während ich vorbeifahre, mit: "Fahren Sie doch selber zur Seite, EHHH!" an, von einem unsicherem Lachen folgend, wohl nach Zustimmung bei ihren Begleitern suchend. 
Ich habe nur kurz verdutzt nach hinten geschaut und mir den Rest des Arbeitsweges über denn Sinn des Satzes Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Wanderradler (23. Mai 2011)

leeresblatt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nur kurz verdutzt nach hinten geschaut und mir den Rest des Arbeitsweges über denn Sinn des Satzes Gedanken gemacht.


 
Jaja, immer diese Jugendlichen. Da hilft nur ein Nebelhorn, spätestens da hört dich wirklich jeder.


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Mai 2011)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> "Fahren Sie doch selber zur Seite, EHHH!" [...]
> Ich habe nur kurz verdutzt nach hinten geschaut und mir den Rest des Arbeitsweges über denn Sinn des Satzes Gedanken gemacht.



Bei der Sinnhaftigkeit wird Nichts bei rumkommen. Du musst Dir vorher die Birne zukiffen und orderntlich abchillen, dann kannst Du den Satz nachvollziehen ... boaah echt ey alter, checkst Du's noch, des weiss doch jeder... boaahhhh ehhhhh . 

Aber ! Die Junge Dame hat die Höflichkeit gewahrt und gesiezt. Sehr verdächtig.


----------



## Wanderradler (23. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ! Die Junge Dame hat die Höflichkeit gewahrt und gesiezt. Sehr verdächtig.


 
Ich schätze mal, bei manchen sieht man das Alter sehr deutlich an.


----------



## alli333i (23. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ... boaah echt ey alter, checkst Du's noch, des weiss doch jeder... boaahhhh ehhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das schlimme ist: ich als insider kann und muss leider bestötigen, dass der satz ziehmlich mit dem von manchen menschen gesprochenem übereinstimmt.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (25. Mai 2011)

Gestern aufm Weg nach Hause, schreit mir ein entgegenkommender Radfahrer zu:

*"MUND ZU, DA KOMMT EIN MÜCKENSCHWARM!"* 

Vor lauter Lachen konnte ich gar nix erwiedern - beim Mückenschwarm hab ich mich dann aber sicherheitshalber an den Rat gehalten...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (25. Mai 2011)

Habe auf ner gemütlichen Abendrunde ne Schlammpfütze mitgenommen  und bin mangels Zeit zum Putzen mit dem dreckigen Rad zur Uni. Auf dem  Weg noch kurz beim Aldi (direkt neben dem McFit) halt gemacht um was zu  trinken zu kaufen. Komme wieder raus, steht da einer dieser Muskelprotze  neben dem Fahrradständer und schließt sein Bike an ( Fully für ca.  2500, kein bisschen Dreck oder gar nen Kratzer dran), guck meins an (  versifftes Starrgabel-CC), guckt mich an, guckt sein Rad an, guckt  wieder meins an und dann wieder mich. Offensichtlich verwirrt darüber,  dass ein Rad nicht nur zum Prollen vorm McFit benutzt werden kann, kam  dann die Frage von ihm : " Sach mal, hast du dein Rad im Sumpf  gefunden?"


----------



## Carcass (25. Mai 2011)

So nen Poser hab ich am wochenende auch an der Eisdiele gesehn sehr witzig die leute aber um jede stufe mit dem Bike nen bogen machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (26. Mai 2011)

Scheint so, dass es Leute gibt, die gerne mit MTBs nur rumposen statt es auch mal "richtig" zu nutzen.

Wie mit einem Auto, entweder eine einfache Karre oder gleich nen Porsche zum rumposen. Aber ein riesen Unterschied gibt es zwischen den "Fortbewegungsmittelposern", mit einem Porsche (oder anderem hochwertigen Auto) könnte man Mädels erfolgreich abschleppen, habe aber noch nie jemanden gesehen, der es geschafft hat, mit einem MTB Mädels abzuschleppen.

Oder hat es jemand von euch schonmal geschafft?


----------



## darkJST (26. Mai 2011)

Zum Abschleppen brauchts einen Gepäckträger...und den haben wohl die wenigsten MTBler dran


----------



## Carcass (26. Mai 2011)

Ich zitiere meine Freundin: In deinen Bikeklamotten siehst du echt scharf aus!  

Nein ich trage sie nicht beim Sex


----------



## nadgrajin (26. Mai 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Nein ich trage sie nicht beim Sex



Probier es doch mal *duck und wegrenn*


----------



## Carcass (26. Mai 2011)

Hahaha vllt mach ich das ja


----------



## dickerbert (26. Mai 2011)

@Carcass: Ersetze scharf durch schwul, dann weißt du, wie meine Freundin drüber denkt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Mai 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Nein ich trage sie nicht beim Sex



Gerade dann sind Ganzkörperkondome doch praktisch .


----------



## Aldar (26. Mai 2011)

und du hast dich immer über die blicke anderer biker gewundert...


----------



## Carcass (26. Mai 2011)

Ich trag keine engen Radlerhosen sondern modische Freeride sachen 

das wirkt dann Sportlich. Sag ihr einfach du tust es für die Kondition die ihr ja in gewissemmase auch zu gute kommt


----------



## Jonas-7596 (26. Mai 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich trag keine engen Radlerhosen sondern modische Freeride sachen



Fullface + Safetyjacket, auch ne interessante Interpretation von "safer Sex"


----------



## Wanderradler (26. Mai 2011)

Wobei manche Mädels in Bikerklamotten schon sexy aussehen.

Hatte mal letztens eine gesehen, sehr sexy mit weißer Radhose.
Hatte leider ein blödes Gesicht gemacht, als ich schön gegrüßt habe.


----------



## Shoxar (26. Mai 2011)

Letztens hat einer allen ernstes gemeint, sein Rad wäre das Mountainbike schlechthin, war irgendein Scott-HT, mit Schutzblech und dem ganzen drum und dran. Dann meinte er, seine Reifen (nonames) kosten je 40 Euro, waren Baumarktteile (max 2"), und hat meine Race Kings 2,2" als Straßenreifen beschimpft (kein Stückchen dreck an seinem Bike).
Ich bin mit einem Lächeln weiter gefahren.


----------



## bobons (26. Mai 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Hatte mal letztens eine gesehen, sehr sexy mit weißer Radhose.
> Hatte leider ein blödes Gesicht gemacht, als ich schön gegrüßt habe.



War die auf einem Rennrad unterwegs? Ich grüße zurzeit auf dem umgebauten RR/Crosser (was auch immer, die Definitionen gehen langsam aus) jeden Biker der es "ernster" meint als die Stadtpendler, aber die einzigen die nicht zurückgrüßen sind Rennradfahrer...
Im Gegenteil, manche gucken als ob das Radfahren keinen Spass machen darf...

Gestern habe ich aus Versehen fast für einen Herzinfarkt gesorgt: Ich fahre hinter 2 quasselnden alten Damen (eine mit Hund an der Leine) her und klingle aus ~20 m Entfernung, bremse runter, klingle aus ~10 Entfernung, bremse weiter, keine Reaktion.
Als ich 5 m hinter ihnen bin klingle ich nochmal, da springt die Dame mit dem Hund 1 m zur Seite ins Gebüsch am Wegesrand und hält sich am Zaun dahinter fest...
Bin dann nur langsam vorbeigefahren und sagte "Keine Panik...!", aber innerlich musste ich losbrüllen.

Manchmal würde sich so eine Helmkamera doch lohnen...


----------



## Wanderradler (27. Mai 2011)

bobons schrieb:
			
		

> War die auf einem Rennrad unterwegs? Ich grüße zurzeit auf dem umgebauten RR/Crosser (was auch immer, die Definitionen gehen langsam aus) jeden Biker der es "ernster" meint als die Stadtpendler, aber die einzigen die nicht zurückgrüßen sind Rennradfahrer...
> Im Gegenteil, manche gucken als ob das Radfahren keinen Spass machen darf...


 
Die Frau selber war auf einem MTB (Race). Ach ja, vorher war noch einer angekommen, der hatte mich überhaupt nicht gegrüßt. Wahrscheinlich der Maker von diesem "Weibsbild".

Überhaupt, dass mit den Rennradgfahrern ist mir auch häufig aufgefallen, zum Großteils muffige Gesellen (Habe natürlich auch Ausnahmen erlebt).



			
				bobons schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal würde sich so eine Helmkamera doch lohnen...


 
Ist gar nicht mal so eine schlechte Idee, ernsthaft. Da hätten wir alle hier im MTB-Forum was zum lachen, können Tipps und Tricks weitergeben, wenn jemand z.B. ein Problem mit Scheibenbremsen hat, einfach kurz drüber filmen, damit sich jeder hier auch ein Bild machen kann. Oder wenn etwas kurioses passiert ist, auch hier posten.


----------



## alet08 (27. Mai 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> [...]Wahrscheinlich der Maker von diesem "Weibsbild".
> [...]



Auf gut deutsch: Der Vater :-D


----------



## Bavragor (27. Mai 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Auf gut deutsch: Der Vater :-D



 Hab zwar erstmal gebraucht ums zu verstehen, aber sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wimbo (27. Mai 2011)

Gestern ne Runde gedreht, voll in ein Gewitter gekommen und habe dann nach dem nächsten Stückchen Zivilisation Ausschau gehalten, um mich irgendwo unter zu stellen.
Als es dann aufgehört hat zu regnen, bin ich gleich los aufn Heimweg. Natürlich alles klatschnass und dreckig bis zum Helm.

Dann kommt mir ein Pärchen, ca. 40 Jahre alt, entgegen (zu Fuß) und  der Mann sagt extra laut zu seiner Frau "Schau mal Schatz, der mags wohl dreckig, hahahaha".
Ich wusste nicht ob ich lachen oder absteigen und ihn verprügeln sollte. Einerseits wars ja relativ lustig und zweideutig, andererseits war ich total angepisst weil es arschkalt war und ich bis auf die Unterhose durchnässt noch 10km heimradeln durfte...


----------



## nadgrajin (27. Mai 2011)

Wimbo schrieb:


> Dann kommt mir ein Pärchen, ca. 40 Jahre alt, entgegen (zu Fuß) und  der Mann sagt extra laut zu seiner Frau "Schau mal Schatz, der mags wohl dreckig, hahahaha".
> Ich wusste nicht ob ich lachen oder absteigen und ihn verprügeln sollte. Einerseits wars ja relativ lustig und zweideutig, andererseits war ich total angepisst weil es arschkalt war und ich bis auf die Unterhose durchnässt noch 10km heimradeln durfte...


Hättest sagen sollen ein Dreier wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Wimbo (27. Mai 2011)

Haha, wäre brilliant gewesen


----------



## Wabaki (27. Mai 2011)

Wimbo schrieb:


> Haha, wäre brilliant gewesen



Da gibt es diesen Spruch: "Schalgfertigkeit ist das, was einem auf dem Heimweg einfällt"


----------



## Onkel Manuel (27. Mai 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> War die auf einem Rennrad unterwegs? Ich grüße zurzeit auf dem umgebauten RR/Crosser (was auch immer, die Definitionen gehen langsam aus) jeden Biker der es "ernster" meint als die Stadtpendler, aber die einzigen die nicht zurückgrüßen sind Rennradfahrer...



Ich grüße nur MTBler...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (27. Mai 2011)

Bei Rennradfahrern winke ich nur, wenn ich sie auf der Stadtschlampe überhole 
Heute wieder passiert, der hat so böse geguckt, ich glaub der hätt mich von meinem Rad runtergeprügelt, wenn er gekonnt hätte 

Aber mal ehrlich, nach 50km Asphalt würdet ihr doch auch nicht mehr so begeistert gucken


----------



## Wanderradler (28. Mai 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal ehrlich, nach 50km Asphalt würdet ihr doch auch nicht mehr so begeistert gucken


 
Das stimmt, besonders grimmig schaue ich manchmal auch rein, wenn ich z.B. über 120 Km geradelt bin oder wie vorgestern, da bin ich 62 Km geradelt, war aber bullig heiss und hatte leider mir etwas zu wenig zu trinken mitgenommen (2 Liter würden bei normaler Temperatur sonst reichen).

Musste mich auf meiner Strecke konzentrieren, da hatte ich bei wenig zu trinken besseres vor (so schnell wie möglich nach Hause kommen) als immer lächelnd durch die Gegend zu radeln.

Ach ja, bin gestern fast wieder über eine schlafende Ente gerollt.

Schon seltsam, dass manche Tiere zu gewissen Suizidversuchen neigen.


----------



## alli333i (28. Mai 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Schon seltsam, dass manche Tiere zu gewissen Suizidversuchen neigen.




jo das kenn ich auch von hasen, katzen, igeln, spatzen, eigentlich von so ziemlich allem was da so rumläuft. wahrscheinlich haben die sich gemerkt dass wir immer ausweichen und daher fühlen sie sich sicher oder so  mal hoffen dass dann nicht der falsche biker vorbeikommt^^


----------



## na!To (28. Mai 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> bobons schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Manchmal würde sich so eine Helmkamera doch lohnen...
> ...



4 Tage vorm Weltcup Wochende in Offenburg, auf eben dieser XC Strecke:

O-Ton

_älterer Mann:_ Ich glaubs ja wohl nicht!
_Ich:_ eyisnichumsonstabgesperrt! (Kauderwelsch nach 4 vollen Runden)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDKvPfcis8M#t=0m30s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wabaki (29. Mai 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> 4 Tage vorm Weltcup Wochende in Offenburg, auf eben dieser XC Strecke:
> 
> O-Ton
> 
> ...



Nicht aufregen, der hat sich ertappt gefühlt, weil er einfach so in ein ihm fremdes Gefilde eingedrungen ist, welches er nicht versteht


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. Juni 2011)

*"Ding ding ding ding..."*

Gut gelaunter Kommentar einer Frau im Takt meiner quietschenden Speiche...  



Und heute aufm Weg zur Arbeit komm ich kurz nachm Losfahren in einen Regenschauer. Aufm Radweg guck ich dann schon gut durchgeweicht kurz mal auf - und seh nen Typen auf nem Downhill-Rad, der mir da in voller Montour entgegen kommt, also wirklich mit Fullface + Brille usw. Ich kam mir in dem Moment echt wie im falschen Film vor...


----------



## Honigblume (2. Juni 2011)

"Was ist denn das hier für eine Veranstaltung?"

"Ein Mountainbike Rennen"

"Ein Mountainbike Rennen in Bochum???"


----------



## Shoxar (2. Juni 2011)

Mehrere Kids, sehen wie ich mein Bike grade aus der Haustüre schiebe, fängt der eine an:
"BOAAAAH! Schau mal der hat ein Gelände-Fahrrad"
Gesichtsausdruck u. Aussprache waren genial 
Heute wieder mehrere Kids, zeigt einer auf mein Bike:
"Der hat ein viel besseres Fahrrad als du!" Der andere versucht dagegen zu argumentieren "Ja aber...", aber dann war ich schon zu weit weg 

Tja, die Kinder heutzutage wissen was gut ist


----------



## torquemada (2. Juni 2011)

"ööööööööööööööööööööööööööööchchchhccccchchchhh"

^^Geräusch des am Wegesrand liegenden besoffenen Vatertagsfeierer^^

weniger Fuss- mehr Kriechvolk


----------



## GRayFoXX (2. Juni 2011)

Shoxar schrieb:


> "Ja aber..."



''... mein McKenzie hat auch hinten Federung!''' 
Ja, sowas hab ich in der Art schon gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (3. Juni 2011)

Ein wirklich cooles Fahrrad gibts hier 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bonanza-Fahrrad-...rt_Kinder_und_Jugendräder&hash=item33682ef42f


----------



## Bavragor (3. Juni 2011)

Falscher Threat? Und was ist daran so lustig?


----------



## Cuberius (3. Juni 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ein wirklich cooles Fahrrad gibts hier
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Bonanza-Fahrrad-...rt_Kinder_und_Jugendräder&hash=item33682ef42f



Das ist noch nicht mal ein Bonanza!


----------



## axisofjustice (4. Juni 2011)

Grad eben kurz vorm Schauinslandgipfel auf das übliche Wanderrenterpäärchen getroffen. Obwohl der Weg 2 Meter breit ist, gehen beide ganz an den Rand und schauen bedächtigt, was da des Weges kommt. Auf meinen freundlichen Kommentar "Danke, das wär nicht nötig gewesen" kommt die schlagfertige Antwort "Doch, denn ich bin der einzige, der meiner Frau von hinten reinfahren darf"

Belustigt-empörtes Gekreische ihrerseits hinter mir und ich konnt mich kaum noch auf dem Rad halten.


----------



## ogni (4. Juni 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Grad eben kurz vorm Schauinslandgipfel auf das übliche Wanderrenterpäärchen getroffen. Obwohl der Weg 2 Meter breit ist, gehen beide ganz an den Rand und schauen bedächtigt, was da des Weges kommt. Auf meinen freundlichen Kommentar "Danke, das wär nicht nötig gewesen" kommt die schlagfertige Antwort "Doch, denn ich bin der einzige, der meiner Frau von hinten reinfahren darf"
> 
> Belustigt-empörtes Gekreische ihrerseits hinter mir und ich konnt mich kaum noch auf dem Rad halten.



sehr geil !


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. Juni 2011)

Gesagt haben sie nix, bin ich aber irgendwie auch froh drum. Heute Vormittag war ich nämlich ziemlich flott mit meiner Stadtschlampe unterwegs gewesen und immer (zwangsweise) ziemlich viele Sprints hingelegt. So auch um die eine ansteigende 90°-Kurve, an derem Ende ne Gruppe Rennradfahrer (so etwa 10 Leute) an der Seite wartete - alle im Einheitsdress und alleine das war schon ein interessanter Anblick. Aber die Blicke, die ich da geerntet habe, einfach zu göttlich! Sie konnten es überhaupt nicht verstehen, daß da ein 90kg-Kerl, und dazu noch nur 172cm groß, im Eiltempo (Groß-5, da werd ich wohl so über 30km/h drauf gehabt haben) und im schnellen Wiegeschritt um die Kurve geschossen kommt - und das auch noch mit nem 18kg schweren Stadt-MTB mit Seitentasche...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (26. Juni 2011)

Neulich auf der Löwenburg:

Ein Kind bei Mama an der Hand:

Mama, warum fahren die Radfahrer die Treppen runter?

Furztrockene Antwort: Weil sie´s können.

Die Mama lob ich mir!


----------



## xXJojoXx (26. Juni 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Neulich auf der Löwenburg:
> 
> Ein Kind bei Mama an der Hand:
> 
> ...





Heute auf einem Singletrail auf 2400m:

Wanderer: Das grenzt ja fast an Selbstmord, was ihr da macht


----------



## Bill Tür (26. Juni 2011)

War zwar kein Fußvolk am Freitag, kann man eigentlich aber auch dazuzählen:

E-Biker: Na junger Mann, ganz schön anstrengend, das Radeln.

Ich: Gedopt wird's natürlich leichter.

Danach sind wir ein Stück nebeneinander um den See (Cossi) gefahren, er auf seinem E-Trekker, ich auf meinem Renner.

Ich: Wo bleiben Sie denn?

E-Biker: Ich muss mal etwas langsamer machen, sonst reicht der Akku nicht bis nach Hause.


----------



## Osama (26. Juni 2011)

kann er den nicht wärend der fahrt mit 'nem dynamo aufladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (26. Juni 2011)

Osama schrieb:


> kann er den nicht wärend der fahrt mit 'nem dynamo aufladen



Er sollte über KERS nachdenken


----------



## Bill Tür (26. Juni 2011)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Er sollte über KERS nachdenken


Indem er meinen Windschatten missbraucht? Niemals!


----------



## torquemada (27. Juni 2011)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> Indem er meinen Windschatten missbraucht? Niemals!



Das ist DRS, Dummerle


----------



## Wanderradler (27. Juni 2011)

Bill Tür schrieb:
			
		

> E-Biker: Ich muss mal etwas langsamer machen, sonst reicht der Akku nicht bis nach Hause.


 
 Jaja...immer schneller, immer weiter usw.

Kommt aber eben nicht auf die Größe an, sondern auf die (Fahr)Technik

Auch mit Akku kommt man sehr weit, wenn man den nur ab und zu nutzt.

Jetzt mal was von mir:

2 Joggerinnen vor mir (Gott sei Dank mal etwas junges und keine 50+ Lederhautgeschöpfe), habe geklingelt und dann der "Klassiker": Die beiden haben mich gesehen, die Linke joggte nach rechts, die Rechte joggte gleichzeitig nach links, und in der Mitte haben die sich getroffen und haben natürlich gelacht, als die beiden "sachte" zusammenstießen. Habe auch gelächelt und mich bedankt.

anderer Tag:

Ich einen kleinen Radweg entlang, vor mir ein kleiner Bub mit Laufrad, bin sehr langsam ran und habe geklingelt, die Eltern des Buben haben mich gesehen, haben aber  nur blöd geschaut und sind einfach, ohne den Jungen zur Seite zu nehmen, weitergegangen und das noch schön den Weg "versperrend".

Hatte zwar nix gesagt, aber mein erster Gedanke: Typisch Einfamilienhäuserbesitzer, ein Kind noch dazu, können aber nicht sich darum kümmern und lassen ihren Kindern alles machen, was die Kinder wollen. Typisch Reiche Menschen und Besserverdiener. 

So, musste jetzt mal meine Wut rauslassen.

*Achtung! Dieser Beitrag kannn Spuren von Polemik enthlten.*


----------



## leeresblatt (30. Juni 2011)

Kein Spruch, aber eine gute Reaktion von einer Gassigeherin. Seh ich also eine Frau mit einem Hund auf dem Weg und bin schon dabei mit dem Daumen nach der Klingel zu suchen. Die Frau bemerkt mich, hält kurz inne, wird sich bewusst dass sie ein Stöckchen in der Hand hält und wirft es zur Seite, der Hund sofort hinterher. So konnte ich locker vorbeifahren ohne auf den Hund aufpassen zu müssen. Clever die Frau.


----------



## Quator94 (1. Juli 2011)

Sonst gehen solche Geschichten ja immer so aus  



> Seh ich also eine Frau mit einem Hund auf dem Weg und bin schon dabei mit dem Daumen nach der Klingel zu suchen. Die Frau bemerkt mich, hält kurz inne, wird sich bewusst dass sie ein Stöckchen in der Hand hält und wirft es in meine Speichen.


----------



## na!To (4. Juli 2011)

Grade eben passiert:

Am Ende meiner Feierabendrunde fahre ich immer duch die Weinreben oberhalb von Rammersweier/Offenburg um noch kurz einen Teil der Weltcup Strecke mitzunehmen.

Um zum Northshore zugelangen muss ich immer noch eine kleine Kuppe hoch. Da es vorher bergab geht kann man die gemütlich mit ~45km/h hoch eiern. Direkt auf der Kuppe muss man um 90° rechts weg.

Jetzt zum spannenden...
direkt vor dem 90° Eck ist ein Bank, auf welcher 3 Jünglinge sammt Mädels saßen, nur einer Stand. Dieser schmieß eine Bierflasche(?!) auf den Asfaltweg, kurz bevor ich die Kuppe oben war. Dann ging es schnell: 

Scherben ausgewichen -> "Arsch..." gebrüllt -> eingebogen -> "Hoppla, 2 Auto mitten im Weg" -> links vorbei, zwischen Scirocco & Weinrebe (60cm Platz) und über einen Absatz (30cm) -> keines der Autos tuschiert -> beim wegfahren "Uuuuuups, war das deine Karre?!" gebrüllt -> rein in den Trail


----------



## JENSeits (4. Juli 2011)

gute Arbeit!


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Juli 2011)

naja....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (5. Juli 2011)

nicht schlecht, aber es gilt immernoch die Aktion mit dem Autoschlüsselabziehen an der Ampel vom vorher drängelnden Cabrio zu toppen.^^


----------



## stromer1 (5. Juli 2011)

wtf  


Hast du ein Link zur Geschichte


----------



## cytrax (5. Juli 2011)

die geschichte würd ich ja zu gern hören


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Juli 2011)

der User hies Azrael 23011 oder so ähnlich..... ob die Geschichte stimmt darf bezweifelt werden....


----------



## stromer1 (5. Juli 2011)

hab sie gefunden Post 902


----------



## Snap4x (5. Juli 2011)

Ist der überhaupt noch aktiv? Sonst hat man den immer überall gesehen und jetzt nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (5. Juli 2011)

Nein:





> Letzte Aktivität: 29.09.2009 16:43


----------



## Apfailsaft (5. Juli 2011)

Vllt hat der Golf-Fahrer ihn mal irgendwo getroffen und 3 Freunde dabei gehabt :-D


----------



## Bavragor (5. Juli 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> ob die Geschichte stimmt darf bezweifelt werden....


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. Juli 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> Dieser schmieß eine Bierflasche(?!) auf den Asfaltweg, kurz bevor ich die Kuppe oben war.



So ein Assi...


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Juli 2011)

gleich anhalten am scirocco. dran pinkeln und spiegel abtreten.


----------



## na!To (5. Juli 2011)

Die Scherben liegen übrigens noch: Es war "Becks Gold".


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. Juli 2011)

Vornst aufm Heimweg von auf Arbeit: Ich radel so im Dorf aufm Radweg lang, als mir auf meiner Seite ein langer schlacksiger Maximalpigmentierter (=Schwarzer ) im langen blauen Mantel + passenden Hut entgegenschlendert. Ich also auf die linke Seite rüber und beobachte gespannt, was er so tut (mach ich bei Fußgängern/anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern sowieso). Kurz bevor ich ihn passiere zuckt er mit den Armen und schnauft so komisch (wohl ein verrecktes "BUH!"), ich zuck natürlich zusammen, er lacht sich nen Ast ab und ich sag nur leise "Arrrsch!" vor mich hin...  


Ansonsten wars aufm Weg wieder das Übliche: Sehr hohe Eiweißdichte pro Kubikmeter Luft, suizidgefährdete Amseln und äußerst legger anzuschauendes Stöckelwild. Bei den Joggerinnen muß ich spontan immer an Frauenfussball denken - also hüpfende Bälle und so...


----------



## mosi1979 (5. Juli 2011)

Letztens hatte ich jemand mit seinem Welpen getroffen. Als ich da angefahren kam rief er den Hund zu sich. Der kleine saß da dann ganz ruhig vor seinem Herrchen und himmelte andächtig das Stöckchen an, was sein Herrchen in der Hand hielt. Sah irgendwie total süß aus.


----------



## radastir (5. Juli 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> Die Scherben liegen übrigens noch: Es war "Becks Gold".



Igitt!


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (5. Juli 2011)

Heute auf dem Weg zur Arbeit hab ich in Chemnitz die Straße der Zentralhaltestelle (mit Ampel) mitgenommen.


200m vor der Ampel wurde diese auch schön grün und der Bus vor der Ampel fuhr auch los. Nun ist es dort leider so, dass ca 90 % der Fußgänger bei Rot über die Fußgängerampel laufen. Ich geb dann immer nochmal schön Gas... .

Ich seh es irgendwo nicht ein, dass man als Radfahrer beschimpft wird, wenn man (ja WENN man) mal über Rot fährt, wenn sich der Fußgänger selbst nicht um die 3 bunden Farben kümmert.

Heute wurde ich dann wenigstens auch noch beschimpft, als sich grad eine Rentnerin über die Rote Ampel wagen wollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (6. Juli 2011)

Haha, am Tietz rennt jeder über die Straße... erst die Jugend, dann das Mittelalter und dann die Oma... dreimal darfst du raten, wer mit kreischenden Reifen anhalten musste...


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (6. Juli 2011)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> dreimal darfst du raten, wer mit kreischenden Reifen anhalten musste...



Du etwa auch?! *ungläubig sei* Btw.: Die Oma, welche heute rüber wollte, hat mir "HEY" hinterhergerufen. Ich hab "Hey" zurückgerufen . Hätte  ihr Mann sie nicht von der Straße gezerrt... . Neben ihr war eine Mutter mit kinderwagen(!) die ebenfalls bei Rot drüber wollte. Das Lustige ist ja, wenn die Fußgänger grün haben und ein Bus angerollt kommt, bleibt trotzdem jeder stehen ). Wirklich - wie Vieh. Mit diesem Effekt kann man aber auch schöne Späßetreiben. Einfach wenn man rot hat schön zügig auf die Ampel zufahen, so das die Meisten stehen bleiben (Alle bleiben NIE stehen) und dann kurz vor der Ampel so bremsen, dass man korrekt zum stehen kommt - man hält sich ja an die Regeln 

Mir heute erst passiert.

Und dann noch die Rückfahrt: Der erste jugendliche (beim Tietz ) will cool sein, und macht,als ich direkt neben ihm bin, eine Andeutung mir reinspringen zu wollen. Von nem pärchen die Frau (Über die Kreuzung hinweg - vor der parkplatzeinfahrt) will auch cool sein und stellt sich lachend mitten auf den Radweg. Ich hab nicht gebremst. Und dann kam natürlich noch n jugend-Golf vom parkplatz ohne sich die mühe zu machen, nach evtl. Radfahrern zu schauen. Einmal demonstrativ quitschende Reifen.

An die Chemnitzer: Nach dem Tietz auf der Kreuzung muss man aber auch aufpassen, wenn man grün als Rad(weg)ler hat. hatte es letztens ein wenig eilig (zum zug). Ich sah, wie etwa 50 m vor mir (ich mit 38 Km/h)noch n Auto drüber ist (Rechtsabbieger). Dahinter kam ein taxi (auch noch drüber - jetzt würde es langsam knapp werden). Danach sah ich noch ein Taxi blinken. Ich sagte so zu mir: "Scheis drauf, der muss halten, ich will zum zug". Also nochmal reingetreten und wirklich ~10 cm vor der Stoßstange das Taxisrüber! Ich hab die Stoßstange direkt neben meinem Fuß gesehen - wie in zeitlupe. Echt krass (Er hatte nicht gebremst). ich hoffe mal, der Fahrer hat nen kleinen herzkasper bekommen und wird sich von nun an mal an die Vorfahrt halten -.- (Passiert: etwa 23:25)

Ach ja, und bevor der Radweg nach der parkplatzeinfahrt (und nach der darauffolgenden Kreuzung) auf die Straße gehtist mir so n doofer Saxo genau an der Stelle (bevor der Weg auf die Straße führt) ÜBER den Radweg auf die Straße gefahren. Den sein Spiegel wäre auch bald ab gewesen.

Jaja - Chemnitz ist n bisschen schwer zu beschreiben


----------



## Harvester (6. Juli 2011)

...aber du hast dein möglichstes getan. Ich sehe es fast deutlich vor mir......


----------



## flyingcruiser (6. Juli 2011)

in günstigen momenten schafft mans noch als linksabbieger von der zschopauer (mit der guten 60 - entsprechend mit dem auto ) richtung zentralhaltestelle. und da ist mir das passiert. bei den ersten beiden denkt man noch "ok, die laufen schnell, die schaffen das noch". bis die oma auf die straße springt und noch den bus "erwischen" will


----------



## Matrahari (6. Juli 2011)

@The_HITfutju123: An deiner Erzählweise solltest du noch arbeiten.


----------



## Bocacanosa (6. Juli 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> ...Einfach wenn man rot hat schön zügig auf die Ampel zufahen, so das die Meisten stehen bleiben (Alle bleiben NIE stehen) und dann kurz vor der Ampel so bremsen, dass man korrekt zum stehen kommt - man hält sich ja an die Regeln
> 
> ...



Damit verstößt Du ganz klar gegen § 1 StVO



> *
> Straßenverkehrs-Ordnung (StVO)*
> 
> I. Allgemeine Verkehrsregeln
> ...


----------



## Deleted 121321 (6. Juli 2011)

Erst recht gegen:


> § 26 Fußgängerüberwege
> 
> (1) An Fußgängerüberwegen haben Fahrzeuge mit Ausnahme von Schienenfahrzeugen den Fußgängern sowie Fahrern von Krankenfahrstühlen oder Rollstühlen, welche den Überweg erkennbar benutzen wollen, das Überqueren der Fahrbahn zu ermöglichen.* Dann dürfen sie nur mit mäßiger Geschwindigkeit heranfahren; wenn nötig, müssen sie warten.*



Auch gegen §3 (2a) StVO



> Straßenverkehrsordnung (StVO)
> 
> § 3 Geschwindigkeit
> (2a) Die Fahrzeugführer müssen sich gegenüber Kindern, Hilfsbedürftigen und älteren Menschen, insbesondere durch Verminderung der Fahrgeschwindigkeit und durch Bremsbereitschaft, so verhalten, daß eine Gefährdung dieser Verkehrsteilnehmer ausgeschlossen ist.



Duck und weg...


----------



## leeresblatt (6. Juli 2011)

er schreibt von einer Ampel, du aber im ersten Teil von einem Zebrastreifen


----------



## F4B1 (6. Juli 2011)

Z.B. bei Kindern bedarf es da defintiv keiner Ampel. Damit, dass ein Kind plötzlich auf die Straße rennt, muss man theoretisch immer rechnen. Dürfte bei klapprigen Rentnern nicht großartig anders sein.
Mit einen Fahrrad stellt man für Fußgänger nunmal eine größere Gefahr da als anders herum. Autofahrer müssen ja auch auf Radfahrer acht geben, die Radwege in falscher Richtung nutzen. Genau das gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (6. Juli 2011)

mosi1979 schrieb:


> Letztens hatte ich jemand mit seinem Welpen getroffen.



Okeh, bei diesem Satz hatte ich echt gedacht "Häh, Welpen wirft man doch nicht"...


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (6. Juli 2011)

Matrahari schrieb:


> @The_HITfutju123: An deiner Erzählweise solltest du noch arbeiten.




Sry, war schon spät.


----------



## GRayFoXX (6. Juli 2011)

mosi1979 schrieb:


> Letztens hatte ich jemand mit seinem Welpen getroffen. Als ich da angefahren kam rief er den Hund zu sich. Der kleine saß da dann ganz ruhig vor seinem Herrchen und himmelte andächtig das Stöckchen an, was sein Herrchen in der Hand hielt. Sah irgendwie total süß aus.



Du hattest wohl nie einen ;-)

Aber echte Biker kleben sich ja ''Kötertöter'' an den Rahmen


----------



## Reign11 (6. Juli 2011)

Letztens (sehr aggressive) Frau mit (nicht minder aggressivem Hund), bergauf auf einem offentsichtlichen MTB-Trail unterwegs(Kicker, Tables und dergleichen), ich komm ihr natürlich voll karacho von oben entgegen und bring das rad grad noch so zum stehen. Ihr Reaktion: "Verdammt noch mal, gibt es hier auch noch irgendeinen Weg wo keine MTBler sind?"
Und ich hab mich auch noch entschuldigt......


----------



## boarder43 (6. Juli 2011)

[bei Kindern bedarf es da defintiv keiner Ampel. Damit, dass ein Kind plötzlich auf die Straße rennt, muss man theoretisch immer rechnen. quote]

Mal ne Story die meiner Frau passiert is. Sie fährt nen Radweg ins Dorf. links ne Häuserwand, rechts ein von oben abfallender Radweg. davor auf der rechten Seite einige Autos geparkt. Alls sie an dem Radweg kommt heizt von rechts ein Dreikäsehoch mit seinem Kinderrad heran und kachelt meiner Frau ins Rad. 
Das Kind war seiner Mutter ausgebüchst und konne wegen dem hängigen Radweg nicht mehr bremsen. Meine Frau ´konnte auch nix sehen wegen der Autos. 
Na dann alle beide hingefallen. Meine Frau hatte Schürfwunden am Arm und dem Jungen ist auser Schreck nix passiert. 
Ein "freudlicher" Rentner hat das ganze gesehen und gleich Polizei und Notarzt angerufen. 
Natürlich beide ins Krankenhaus geschafft, obwohl meine Frau nicht wollte. Außerdem hat sie ne Anzeige gekriegt, weil Kinder ja immer vorrang haben. 
Und jetzt kommts:
die Mutter des Kleinen hat sich erst mal groß bei meiner Frau entschuldigt. Weil hätte sie den Kleinen nicht aufgehalten wäre er frontal gegen die Hauswand gekachelt. Und ohne Helm ......
Na die Anzeige wurde dann sogar auf betreiben der Mutter niedergelegt und übrig blieb ein Ordnungsgeld von 10,-euros


----------



## Nexic (6. Juli 2011)

boarder43 schrieb:


> Außerdem hat sie ne Anzeige gekriegt, weil Kinder ja immer vorrang haben.
> ...
> Na die Anzeige wurde dann sogar auf betreiben der Mutter niedergelegt und übrig blieb ein Ordnungsgeld von 10,-euros




Mein Gott und da wundern sich die Leute das in Deutschland jeder auf seine Mitmenschen einen Scheißdreck gibt, 
wenn irgentwas passiert am besten Beine in die Hand nehmen und weg, anderst gehts wohl nicht mehr. :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Child3k (6. Juli 2011)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Dürfte bei klapprigen Rentnern nicht großartig anders sein.



Wobei - kann ein klappriger Rentner *plötzlich* auf die Straße rennen?


----------



## Deleted 121321 (6. Juli 2011)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> er schreibt von einer Ampel, du aber im ersten Teil von einem Zebrastreifen



Und was haben wir an Ampeln? Fußgängerüberwege ... die Vorfahrt ist halt dann mit der Ampel geregelt ...
Außerdem kannst du nicht wenn ein Fußgänger (eine ältere Dame/Herr) es nicht schafft bei grün über den Zebrastreifen zu kommen einfach drüber bügeln wenn deine Ampel grün wird. 
Als Fußgänger soll man ja auch wenn mitten auf dem Fußgängerüberweg die Ampel rot wird nicht mehr zurück laufen an den Ausgangspunkt...

Dann gibt es ja auch noch Ampeln an denen gleichzeitig für das Auto (das nach rechts abbiegt) und den Fußgänger am Fußgängerüberweg gleichzeitig die Ampel auf grün leuchtet. Dann muß man als Autofahrer auch den Fußgängern die Vorfahrt gewähren und langsam anfahren... Ein gelb blinkendes Licht warnt meistens die Autofahrer "Achtung Fußgänger"...


----------



## Osama (6. Juli 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Ein gelb blinkendes Licht warnt meistens die Autofahrer "Achtung Fußgänger"...


 
aber nur die die es sehen und dann auch noch kapieren...


----------



## leeresblatt (7. Juli 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Und was haben wir an Ampeln? Fußgängerüberwege


eben nicht:



> Zu § 26 Fußgängerüberwege
> ...
> 13
> IV. Markierung und Beschilderung
> ...



Die Bilder der Schilder darfst du dir selbst ergoogeln.



> ... die Vorfahrt ist halt dann mit der Ampel geregelt ...
> Außerdem kannst du nicht wenn ein Fußgänger (eine ältere Dame/Herr) es nicht schafft bei grün über den Zebrastreifen zu kommen einfach drüber bügeln wenn deine Ampel grün wird.



ach klar doch 
Ausserdem, ich habe noch nie einen beampelten Zebrastreifen gesehen. Macht irgendwie auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## bekannt (7. Juli 2011)

Jaja, pubertierende Jugendliche fahren halt gerne schnell mit ihrem Rad auf rote Ampeln (oder Zebrastreifen) zu, oder was soll mir der Thread hier gegen Ende sagen? Und Jugendliche vor der Pubertät fahren in Cloppenburg mit Cam durch den Stadtpark. 
Edit sagt, sollten die Menschen die Pubertät schon hinter sich gebracht haben und trotzdem noch solche "tollkühnen Mannöver in ihren fliegenden Kisten" hinlegen ist wohl einfach von begrenzter Hirnkapazität auszugehen....

Edit2 sagt: Im Wald gibts weder Zebrastreifen noch Autos und bis zur Eisdiele wirste auch mit Rücksicht schnell genug ankommen, oder bis zur Bahn oder warum man auch immer mitm MTB durch die Stadt fahren muss/will.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. Juli 2011)

...


----------



## F4B1 (7. Juli 2011)

Child3k schrieb:


> Wobei - kann ein klappriger Rentner *plötzlich* auf die Straße rennen?


Haben ihre Gedanken aber oftmals nicht mehr ganz beieinander (ist halt der Lauf der Natur und in keinster Weise abwertend gemeint)und übersehen dann halt auch schon mal eine Straßenbahn, die geschätzt schon 2m neben ihnen ist. Passiert hier häufiger.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. Juli 2011)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> eben nicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du wohl recht, in Deutschland ist das so das es keine Fußgängerüberwege an Ampeln gibt.

Steht auch bei Fußgängern drin...


> § 25 Fußgänger
> 
> Wird die Fahrbahn an Kreuzungen oder Einmündungen überschritten, so sind dort angebrachte Fußgängerüberwege oder *Markierungen an Lichtzeichenanlagen* stets zu benutzen.



Somit ist es wohl eine Furt...

Im Ausland hab ich aber durchaus Zebrastreifen an Ampeln gesehen. Und wenn nicht dann hab ich wohl davon geträumt.


----------



## Wanderradler (7. Juli 2011)

Jaja...die Chemnitzer Innenstadt, einfach mal schön bekloppt.

Und was ihr alles mit den Jugendlichen und anderen Leuten erlebt

Da bin ich richtig glücklich, ein Frühaufsteher und Frühradler zu sein, kann man so schön in der Stadt rumheizen, ohne jemanden unnötig zu bedrängen oder selber bedrängt zu werden.


----------



## Cpace (7. Juli 2011)

Heidelberg, Königstuhl, nette Abfahrt, plötzlich Wackersteine und dicke Äste aufm Weg, mich hats fast gelegt beim Bremsen. Ein paar Wanderer hams gesehen, meint nicht eine von den fetten Weibern: "Das geschieht Ihnen grade Recht!"
Und das, nachdem ich sie im Ultra-Schneckentempo überholtund dabei freundlich gegrüßt habe. Der Spruch war schon übel, mögen muss man sich ja nicht, aber muss man sich gleich gegenseitig umbringen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpace (7. Juli 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> Grade eben passiert:
> 
> Am Ende meiner Feierabendrunde fahre ich immer duch die Weinreben oberhalb von Rammersweier/Offenburg um noch kurz einen Teil der Weltcup Strecke mitzunehmen.
> 
> ...



Habe bei uns am Badesee ein Gör beobachtet, wie sie eine Glasflasche aufm Weg zerdeppert hat. Habe sie dann vor die Wahl gestellt, dass sie die Flasche selbst aufhebt oder ich ihre Hand zum Aufheben benutze. Hats dann freiwillig gemacht.


----------



## schoeppi (7. Juli 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Hatte zwar nix gesagt, aber mein erster Gedanke: Typisch Einfamilienhäuserbesitzer, ein Kind noch dazu, können aber nicht sich darum kümmern und lassen ihren Kindern alles machen, was die Kinder wollen. Typisch Reiche Menschen und Besserverdiener.
> 
> So, musste jetzt mal meine Wut rauslassen.
> 
> *Achtung! Dieser Beitrag kannn Spuren von Polemik enthlten.*


 
Naja, reich ist das noch nicht.
Wenn mal ein Bentley Continental auf dem Radweg parkt, dann kannste
mit "typisch reich" kommen.


----------



## Jillmec (7. Juli 2011)

Letzte woche wollte mich doch Tatsächlich eine Frau mit ihrem Teleskopschlagstock verbrügeln !
Ich kam von ner Tour, 100m vor der Haustür, fahre ich eine Einbahnstraße in falscher richtung. Die ist natürlich für Fahrräder freigegeben. 

Da kommt mir ein dicker BMW entgegen und hält immer weiter auf mich zu. Konnte grade noch mal Gas geben um an ihn vorbei zukommen. Ich hielt an und drehte mich um. um zu gucken was die wollte. Plötzlich springt die aus ihrem Wagen und schreit mich an "Einbahnstraße, hier ist eine Einbahnstraße!", ich habe ihr freundlich gesagt das die aber für Fahrräder freigegeben ist. Darauf holt sie aus der Seitentasche der offen Tür einen Schlagstock, fährt ihn aus und brüllt : "Komm her wenne Eier hast, komm her ich schlag dich Kaputt!" 
Bin dann erstmal 5 Meter weiter um nicht ein abzubekommen. 
Sie Stieg auch wieder ein und Parkte 5 Meter weiter in einer einfahrt und ging in das dazugehörige Haus. Da dachte ich nur, naja da kann man mal die Grünen/Blauen rufen und mal Anzeige erstatten.

So heute bei den netten Freund und Helfer gewesen und meine Aussage abgeben. Da sagt mir der nette Polizist das die Dame sich schon ein Namen gemacht und immer so Aggressiv ist. Naja wird wohl auch ihren Führerschein verlieren wie der Herr meinte !


----------



## EvilEvo (7. Juli 2011)




----------



## Sardic (7. Juli 2011)

Menschen gibts,die gibts gar net.


----------



## Armani (7. Juli 2011)

Vor ein paar Wochen:

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit muss ich über eine kleine und schmale Autobahnbrücke (hier liegen regelmäßig demolierte linke Außenspiegel ), weder Fuß- noch Radweg. Tempolimit 30km/h. Die Brücke liegt auch noch im Scheitelpunkt einer Kurve, wodurch man eventuellen Gegenverkehr nicht sehen kann. Trotzdem gibt's da nur ein Überholverbot für zweispurige Fahrzeuge.

Ich fahre also am rechten Straßenrand die Brücke mit ca. 25km/h hinauf. Überholt mich plötzlich von hinten ein Golf V mit gefühlten 20cm Abstand und sicher weit jenseits der 30km/h.  Zu seinem Glück kam kein Gegenverkehr.
Hab dann ein bißchen Gas gegeben und ihn 500m weiter an ner roten Ampel eingeholt. Der Herr war gerade damit beschäftigt irgendwelche Unterlagen auf seinem Beifahrersitz zu sortieren, als ich im Vorbeifahren mit der flachen Hand kräftig auf sein Beifahrerfenster geschlagen hab und ihn mit einem Finger gegrüßt habe. Der Typ hat sich da ganz gut erschrocken und ist zusammengezuckt. Bin dann 10 Meter weiter an die Fußgänger/Radler-Ampel und habe gewartet, war ja rot. Als ich mich nochmal zu ihm umdrehe sehe ich ihn neben seinem Auto stehen und er fragt ob ich nicht ganz dicht sei. 
Meine Antwort war nur: "Was überholst du mich mit 20cm Abstand, Ar*******!?" Dann wurde die Ampel grün und ich bin weiter. Er hat es dann nicht mehr für nötig gehalten mir nachzufahren...

Das war leider nicht das einzige Mal, dass an der Stelle solche Überholmanöver statt finden.
Um das in Zukunft zu unterbinden, fahre ich jetzt nicht mehr am rechten Fahrbahnrand über die Brücke, sondern schön mittig in der Spur. Irgendwie traut sich dann kein Autofahrer mehr zu überholen. Die müssten ja dann komplett auf die Gegenfahrbahnwechseln...

Gestern auf dem Weg nach Hause:

Kombinierter Geh- und Radweg, ca. 2m "breit". Sehe schon von weitem ein Päärchen mit Kinderwagen. Nähere mich, bremse auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit runter und frage aus 3m Entfernung "Tschuldigung, darf ich mal vorbei?" Die Frau meinte "Na klar." und beide machen Platz. Als ich dann langsam an den beiden vorbei fahre kommt von dem Typ "Keine Klingel!?".


----------



## Toolkid (7. Juli 2011)

Armani schrieb:


> Um das in Zukunft zu unterbinden, fahre ich jetzt nicht mehr am rechten Fahrbahnrand über die Brücke, sondern schön mittig in der Spur. Irgendwie traut sich dann kein Autofahrer mehr zu überholen. Die müssten ja dann komplett auf die Gegenfahrbahnwechseln...


Genau, Kampflinie fahren schon allein aus Selbstschutz.

Wurde auch schon in einer 30er Zone von einem BMW-Fahrer angehupt dem meine 38-40km/h zu langsam waren. Vorbeigelassen hab ich ihn trotzdem nicht.


----------



## eagle-king (7. Juli 2011)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Genau, Kampflinie fahren schon allein aus Selbstschutz.
> 
> Wurde auch schon in einer 30er Zone von einem BMW-Fahrer angehupt dem meine 38-40km/h zu langsam waren. Vorbeigelassen hab ich ihn trotzdem nicht.



 Richtig so Mach ich auch immer. Hier waren ja echt hammer Sprüche dabei


----------



## dickerbert (7. Juli 2011)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Wurde auch schon in einer 30er Zone von einem BMW-Fahrer angehupt dem meine 38-40km/h zu langsam waren. Vorbeigelassen hab ich ihn trotzdem nicht.


 Da ärgere ich mir immer darüber, dass ich Trägerhosen trage.... Sonst würde ich ihnen zu gerne meinen planken Arsch in die Windschutzscheibe halten (schön mittig versteht sich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpace (7. Juli 2011)

Armani schrieb:


> ... mit gefühlten 20cm Abstand ...



Hab ich auch schon gehabt, die Straße war mit Schneebrabbel komplett dicht. Der Typ fragte dann an der Ampel, wo mein Problem sei, er hätte mich ja nicht berührt. Meine Faust hat sich dann bei seinem Rechten Außenspiegel bedankt.


----------



## GRayFoXX (7. Juli 2011)

Gratulation! Als Ars****ch beschimpfen, Fenster und Außenspiegel einschlagen... alles richtig gemacht


----------



## SilverWolf (7. Juli 2011)

Und  was, wenn Ars***ch       Außenspiegel  in  dein  A***  schiebt ? Na  klar, abhauen  kannst  du  noch...
Echt  deine  Sprüche...


----------



## GRayFoXX (7. Juli 2011)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> Und  was, wenn Ars***ch       Außenspiegel  in  dein  A***  schiebt ? Na  klar, abhauen  kannst  du  noch...
> Echt  deine  Sprüche...



Ich hab echt keinen Plan, was du meinst.  Der Post ergibt einfach keinen Sinn.
Die Bedeutung des Smileys in meinem Post ist dir klar, oder?


----------



## dickerbert (7. Juli 2011)

Daumen hoch = Zustimmung


----------



## GRayFoXX (7. Juli 2011)

Okay, aber mal ernsthaft... dass ich als eher pazifistisch bekannter Biker das nicht ernst gemeint haben kann, war doch nicht schwer zu erkennen.

Klar, wenn das Adrenalin duch meine Adern rauscht, neige ich auch dazu, meinen Aggressionen zu erliegen. Und dass ich knapp überholt werde, passiert mir mit meinem RR jeden Tag. 
Aber an der Ampel auf ein Autofenster patschen oder den Spiegel einschlagen, ist schlicht feige. 
Nebenbei schädige ich durch solche Aktionen dem Ruf der Radfahrerschaft allgemein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bill Tür (7. Juli 2011)

GRayFoXX schrieb:


> Okay, aber mal ernsthaft... dass ich als eher pazifistisch bekannter Biker das nicht ernst gemeint haben kann, war doch nicht schwer zu erkennen.
> 
> Klar, wenn das Adrenalin duch meine Adern rauscht, neige ich auch dazu, meinen Aggressionen zu erliegen. Und dass ich knapp überholt werde, passiert mir mit meinem RR jeden Tag.
> *Aber an der Ampel auf ein Autofenster patschen oder den Spiegel einschlagen, ist schlicht feige.*
> Nebenbei schädige ich durch solche Aktionen dem Ruf der Radfahrerschaft allgemein.


Jetzt erklär' mir mal, was daran feige sein soll! Es ist natürlich viel mutiger, wenn man einfach drüber hinwegblickt und den Typen in seiner Verkehrsgefährdung auch noch bestätigt. Die Mutigsten sind selbstverständlich die Autofahrer, die völlig ohne Not mit meinem Leben spielen und dabei null Unrechtsbewusstsein entwickelt haben. Den meisten ist doch die Meinung/das Geschrei eines Radfahrers vollkommen egal. Erst wenn die heilige Kuh Auto angerührt wird, wachen sie aus ihrer Lethargie auf. Wir reden hier über Straftaten (Nötigung, gefährlicher Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr, versuchter Totschlag - kommt natürlich vor Gericht so gut wie nie durch), meist von Mitfünfzigern, die in ihrem Wahn glauben, gegen einen trainierten Radler bestehen zu können. Ohne 2 Tonnen Blech um sich herum sind das ganz arme Würstchen und genau darum geht es - ihnen das mit Auf-das-Auto-patschen und Spiegel umklappen zu zeigen. Wer absichtlich mein Leben gefährdet, muss halt mit einer etwas ungehaltenen Reaktion rechnen. Und bei einer solchen Situation in der Woche brauche ich in meiner Heimatstadt auch nur schlappe 4000 Jahre bis jeder von mir eine persönliche Belehrung erhalten hat.


----------



## GRayFoXX (7. Juli 2011)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> Jetzt erklär' mir mal, was daran feige sein soll! [...]



Zuerst einmal reden wir hier von ''gefühlten 20cm Abstand'' - kann also genauso gut 1 Meter gewesen sein und sich im Schreck verkürzt in´s Gedächtnis gebrannt haben ;-)
Wie gesagt - ich werde oft genug knapp überholt (natürlich auch bei Gegenverkehr), habe aber bis jetzt noch nie mein Leben in Gefahr gesehen. Vielleicht kann ich deswegen solche Reaktionen nicht nachvollziehen. 
Eine geeignete Maßnahme wurde ja schon genannt: Einfach demonstrativ weit in der Mitte fahren. 
Kommt aber ganz auf das individuelle Verhalten des Autofahrers an. Klar gibt´s einige Würstchen, die sich in ihren Stahlmonstern verstecken. Da würde eventuell eine kleine versehentliche Trinkflaschen-Dusche für die Windschutzscheibe helfen.
Aber ich glaube dennoch an das gute im Menschen - auch im Autofahrer


----------



## Osama (7. Juli 2011)

GRayFoXX schrieb:


> habe aber bis jetzt noch nie mein Leben in Gefahr gesehen.


bissu vlt bekifft??


----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. Juli 2011)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Ausserdem, ich habe noch nie einen beampelten Zebrastreifen gesehen. Macht irgendwie auch keinen Sinn.



Bitte schön, hab ich extra für dich fotografiert...  (Ist aber nicht in Deutschland ... danke das du meine Sinneswahrnehmung dafür geschärft hast... ist mir gar nicht so bewusst gewesen)


----------



## leeresblatt (7. Juli 2011)

es hat dir keine Ruhe gegeben, was?


----------



## PhatBiker (7. Juli 2011)

boah, wat für ne hässliche Stadt . . .


----------



## Carnologe (7. Juli 2011)

Dann besuch mal Hannover


----------



## PhatBiker (7. Juli 2011)

kenn ich auch . . . auch hässlich und Bremen auch.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juli 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Dann besuch mal Hannover



Dann fahr mal nach Essen...


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juli 2011)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Da ärgere ich mir immer darüber, dass ich Trägerhosen trage.... Sonst würde ich ihnen zu gerne meinen planken Arsch in die Windschutzscheibe halten (schön mittig versteht sich)



War dein Arsch auf der blanken Schiffsplanke oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (7. Juli 2011)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> es hat dir keine ruhe gegeben, was?


 

Ach ja um zurück aufs Thema zu kommen: Wir sind letztens im Wald gedüst und dann sind wir einen Trail runter ... der Wanderer der oben am Anfang des Trails war hat nur gerufen: "Achtung da gehts Steil runter!!"
Ich: "Ja! Das macht Spaß!"
Er: "Das glaub ich!"


Oder: Wir fahren Waldautobahn und an einem Rentner-Paar vorbei. Der Mann "Das ist doch ein schönes Hobby!" 

Dann habe ich mir die Klingel an den Lenker direkt neben den Daumen montiert. Jetzt kann ich die Feder Spannen und bei bedarf auf eine Sekunde "Klingeln".
So hab ich schon 3 Radfahrer aus dem Tiefschlaf geholt. Dabei haben sie mich jedesmal angeschaut und haben es geschafft langsam aber sicher auf mich zu zu fahren und waren auf Kollisionskurs. Als ich dann die Feder los lies sind die dann fast vom Fahrrad gefallen. Dabei haben sie mich doch gesehen?

Und dann stehen wir am Rand des Weges und Unterhalten uns. Hören wir auf einmal jemand Brüllen Er: "Und das du mir ja nicht wieder in den Gegenverkehr fährst!" - Sie: "Mach ich doch garnicht!" - Auf einmal kommt da ein junges Pärchen auf Fahrrädern um die Ecke und das arme Mädel guckt uns total verlegen an.


----------



## Armani (8. Juli 2011)

GRayFoXX schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal reden wir hier von ''gefühlten 20cm Abstand'' - kann also genauso gut 1 Meter gewesen sein und sich im Schreck verkürzt in´s Gedächtnis gebrannt haben



Das war bei weitem kein Meter, da wär ich schon gewesen. Es war auf jeden Fall unter 50cm, und das ist dann echt nicht mehr lustig. Zumal ich da auch keine Möglichkeit habe noch nach rechts auszuweichen, denn da ist der 30cm hohe Sockel des Brückengeländers.
Grundsätzlich hab ich kein Problem damit knapp überholt zu werden, solange die Geschwindigkeit des Überholenden nicht so sehr viel höher ist als meine.

Von Fenster einschlagen kann auch keine Rede sein. Wenn man mit der flachen Hand auf ein Autofenster schlägt, ist das Risiko, dass dabei das Fenster kaputt geht quasi nicht existend. Ich hätte natürlich auch seinen Außenspiegel demolieren können, aber ich wollte ja nichts beschädigen, sondern nur auf mich aufmerksam machen.
Irgendwie musste ich dem Herrn ja aber klar machen, dass er was gründlich falsch gemacht hat.
Ich bin danach auch nicht abgehauen sondern lediglich von der Straße runter an die Fußgänger- / Radlerampel. Wenn er gewollt hätte, hätte er noch zu Fuß rüber kommen oder einfach in der Grünphase geradeaus weiter fahren und auf mich warten können.


----------



## Limbacher71 (8. Juli 2011)

Letzes Jahr kam ich nen schönen langen geteerten Feldweg entlang geschossen, so ca 30-35 km/h, seh schon weitem 2 Damen mittleren Alters mit ihren Nordic Walking Stöcken vor mir herlaufen.
Auf ein lautes "Vorsicht" von mir ging eine auf die linke Seite vom Weg, die andere auf die rechte. Ich also auf dem Weg mitten durch.
Kurz bevor ich bei denen bin, immer noch so schnell, springt die eine Dame doch mitten auf den Weg und will zur ihrern Begleitung!

Ich glaub ich hatte sofort nen Puls von 250 und hab es gerade noch so geschafft vor der dusseligen Kuh, die natürlich dann vor Schreck, weil bei blockierendem Hinterrad ja doch ein schönes Pfeiffen entsteht, mitten auf dem Weg stehen geblieben ist, stehen zu bleiben.

Da gab es dann auch ein schönen Gespräch wo die Worte nicht gerade freundlich gewechselt wurden.....


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Juli 2011)

wieso bremst du da vorher nicht schon ab? damit musst du rechnen dass fussgänger dem herdentrieb gerecht werden und sich kurzfristig umentscheiden.


----------



## Cpace (8. Juli 2011)

GRayFoXX schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal reden wir hier von ''gefühlten 20cm Abstand'' - kann also genauso gut 1 Meter gewesen sein und sich im Schreck verkürzt in´s Gedächtnis gebrannt haben ;-)
> Wie gesagt - ich werde oft genug knapp überholt (natürlich auch bei Gegenverkehr), habe aber bis jetzt noch nie mein Leben in Gefahr gesehen. Vielleicht kann ich deswegen solche Reaktionen nicht nachvollziehen.
> Eine geeignete Maßnahme wurde ja schon genannt: Einfach demonstrativ weit in der Mitte fahren.
> Kommt aber ganz auf das individuelle Verhalten des Autofahrers an. Klar gibt´s einige Würstchen, die sich in ihren Stahlmonstern verstecken. Da würde eventuell eine kleine versehentliche Trinkflaschen-Dusche für die Windschutzscheibe helfen.
> Aber ich glaube dennoch an das gute im Menschen - auch im Autofahrer



Wenn Eisbrabbel auf der Straße ist, dann muss ja nichtmal der AUtofahrer rutschen. Mim Radel ist das schon schwer genug. Nicht nur hat er mich angespritzt, ich hatte zudem Angst, dass ICH vielleicht rutsche, da habe ich eben ein großes Gefahrenpotential gesehen. Und wenn er das im Nachinein nichtmal schlimm findet, dann raste ich eben aus. 
Klar kann man das als feige begtrachten wenn man Schiss hat in dieser Situation, aber bitte...


----------



## Limbacher71 (8. Juli 2011)

Weil ich ganz einfach davon ausgehe, das wenn ich noch 50 Meter von denen entfernt bin und dich mich auch anschauen, sie dann auch stehen bleiben und meine Geschwindigkeit einschätzen können.
Wenn sie das nicht können, dann sollen sie auch ihren Führerschein zurückgeben.
Dann fahren sie nämlich auch mit dem Auto aus jeden Kreuzung anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern vor die Fahrzeuge....


----------



## GRayFoXX (8. Juli 2011)

Cpace schrieb:


> Wenn Eisbrabbel auf der Straße ist, dann muss ja nichtmal der AUtofahrer rutschen.



'Eisbrabbel' habe ich gerade mal gegoogelt. Der einzige Treffer ist dein Beitrag hier 
Ich schätze mal als Autofahrer realisiert man oft gar nicht, wie sehr man durch relativ riskante Überholmanöver den Radfahrer gefährdet. 
Ist halt als Nicht-Beteiligter schwer zu beurteilen wie gefährlich die Situation wirklich war. 
Aber wenn ich dem Autofahrer gegen die Scheibe schlage, wenn er uneinsichtig ist, lernt er ja nur, dass Radfahrer aggressive Trottel sind. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre sowas mit ´ner GoPro aufzuzeichnen und zur Polizei zu gehen. (Im Nachbarforum gibt´s genau so ein Video. Das Kennzeichen ist klar erkennbar.)


----------



## Flame-Blade (8. Juli 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Dann besuch mal Hannover



Da hat wohl wer keine Ahnung


----------



## nepo (8. Juli 2011)

Limbacher71 schrieb:


> 2 Damen mittleren Alters mit ihren Nordic Walking Stöcken vor mir herlaufen.
> Auf ein lautes "Vorsicht" von mir ging eine auf die linke Seite vom Weg, die andere auf die rechte.




Na immerhin haben die schonmal reagiert. Das kann ich auf meinem Nachhaueseweg (wo immer mehr von denen rumeiern) so gut wie nie feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon0 (8. Juli 2011)

Letztens in den Harburger Bergen
Ruft mir eine Oma zu die grade einen Abhang runterkrakzelt: vorsicht davorne Laufen meine Hunde steigen sie besser ab.

Ich: kein problem ich habe genug federweg für die Fußhupen wird alles weggebügelt.

Bekomme immer das kotzen wenn die ihre Hunde nich anleinen und an den besten trails hundertmeter vorlaufen lassen.


----------



## muhQ (10. Juli 2011)

Wer hat ihn nicht schonmal gehört: "Waaas, da wollen Sie runterfahren?"

Aber sicher doch!


----------



## sic_ (10. Juli 2011)

"Meine Güte, reparieren sie BITTE mal ihre Bremse!! Den Krach hält ja niemand aus."

Eine RX am Rad ist besser als jede Klingel


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (10. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem Überholen haben wir hier bei uns auch oft.

Mit nem Kumpel (Matze) war ich mal an einer starl befahrenen, breiten (Bundes?)-Straße unterwegs. Schöne 146Km-Tour gerissen an dem Tag .


Kommt von hinten ein VW-Transporter mit Ladefläche und Hänger. Der Transporter-Fahrer sieht den Gegenverkehr auf der (geraden) Strecke vor sich mit Sicherheit. Was macht er? Er startet ein Überholmanöver (Dabei fahre ich immer mit min. 30cm Abstand zum Straßenrand - grade bei Gegenverkehr). Und da hat sich der Transporter echt mit einem seitlichen Abstand von 10 Zentimetern an uns vorbeigedrängelt. Ich hätte wirklich durch das offene Beifahrerfenster das Handschuhfach öffnen(!), bzw. mich an der Ladefläche mitziehen lassen können.

Sowas regt mich echt auf. Sich über Radfahrer beschweren und dann nichtmal die Regeln kennen. Zur Erinnerung: Min. 1,5m Abstand bei einem Überholmanöver eines Rades sind einzuhalten. Und Radfahrer dürfen sich mit bis zu 1m Abstand zum Fahrbahnrand auf dieser bewegen.

Edit: Da hätt ich mir meine ehemalige Airzound mal wieder gewünscht.


----------



## DHK (11. Juli 2011)

Ich stand gestern nach meinem Lauf beim IXS-Cup noch ein Stück im Zielbereich. Sagt so ein kleines Kind welches mit einem Laufrad da war zu seiner Mutter: "Mama, dem sein Fahrrad sieht genauso aus wie meins." Damit meinte er den Fahrer der da gerade runterkam. Fand das irgendwie niedlich.. dabei hatten die nur die selbe Farbe..


----------



## erkan1984 (11. Juli 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Überholen haben wir hier bei uns auch oft.
> 
> Mit nem Kumpel (Matze) war ich mal an einer starl befahrenen, breiten (Bundes?)-Straße unterwegs. Schöne 146Km-Tour gerissen an dem Tag .
> 
> ...


Ähnliches am Samstag erlebt:
Gemütlich eng nebeneinander und weit rechts gefahren auf einer "toten" landstrasse, alles frei. Da hält neben und ein Autofahrer und meiert uns voll, was uns denn einfällt nebeneinander zu fahren...
Wir nur so: " die strasse is frei, reg dich net auf und fahr halt vorbei!"
manchmal..?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spatz79 (11. Juli 2011)

Gestern unterwegs gewesen,
da dann ein Gewitter auf zog den kürzesten Weg nach Hause genommen.
Die Strecke hat gut gefälle.
Da ich nicht nass werden wollte Tempo gemacht und einen Rollerfahrer überholt.
Er schaute Oo


----------



## Adam1987 (11. Juli 2011)

Rollerfahrer überholen ist immer wieder toll. Im Flachen sind die 50ccm fahren mit dem MTB natürlich schwer zu packen, aber die 25ccm fahrer (vmax 30km/h) sind gefundenes Fressen für jeden Radsportler  . Es ist einfach herrlich auf gleiche Höhe zu ziehen, nen paar Meter das Tempo zu halten und dann mit nem fetten grinsen davon zu fahren. Ich frag mich immer wieder wie gedemütigt man sich fühlen muss wenn man mit einem motorisierten Fahrzeug von einem Fahrrad überholt wird  .


----------



## GRayFoXX (11. Juli 2011)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Rollerfahrer überholen ist immer wieder toll. Im Flachen sind die 50ccm fahren mit dem MTB natürlich schwer zu packen, aber die 25ccm fahrer (vmax 30km/h) sind gefundenes Fressen für jeden Radsportler  . Es ist einfach herrlich auf gleiche Höhe zu ziehen, nen paar Meter das Tempo zu halten und dann mit nem fetten grinsen davon zu fahren. Ich frag mich immer wieder wie gedemütigt man sich fühlen muss wenn man mit einem motorisierten Fahrzeug von einem Fahrrad überholt wird  .



 Ja, ist immer wieder lustig. Wenn ich nicht Nichtraucher wäre, würde ich mir im Vorbeiziehen glatt ´ne Fluppe anzünden


----------



## Spatz79 (11. Juli 2011)

ich grüße immer freundlich


----------



## CombiS (11. Juli 2011)

Ich überhol gerne mal mit einem Wheelie, worauf der Rollerfahrer meist beschämt mitlacht.


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juli 2011)

CombiS schrieb:


> Ich überhol gerne mal mit einem Wheelie, worauf der Rollerfahrer meist beschämt mitlacht.



so und nicht anders! 
und ich dachte ich wäre schon alleine so fies


----------



## Flupsen (11. Juli 2011)

"soll ich dich anschieben"


----------



## GRayFoXX (11. Juli 2011)

oder ''sollen wir dich in die Werkstatt bringen?''


----------



## Wanderradler (12. Juli 2011)

Sagt mal, ist das Video eine Fälschung?

Oder anders gefragt, wie kann man die Kamera (Fahrer mit seinem gesamten Körper) ohne Probleme um viele Grad (bis nach hinten) drehen, ohne gleich aus dem Gleichgewicht zu fallen und dennoch geradeaus zu fahren?

Oder ist das bei Asphalt + RR so, dass man fast "autom." geradeaus rollen kann, ohne gleich ins taumeln zu kommen?


----------



## Toolkid (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn man die Kamera in der Hand hält ist das alles kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (12. Juli 2011)

So gestern war ich biken und hatte Durst auf was mit Geschmack,hatte nur Wasser dabei, bin ich schnell zum Edeka gefahren. Aus Faulheit hab ich meinen Fullface nicht abgenohmen,keiner hat was gesagt,sind die wahrscheinlich schon teilweise dort gewohnt,ich sgeh dann an die Kasse.an der Kasse rechts von mri stand eine junge Familie,mit einem vileicht etwas über 1 Jahr alten Kind,das guckt mich an. Als ich sehe das die andere Kasse schneller ist,geh ich nahc rechts.


Das Kind guckt mich in der Vollmontur an und fängt an zu weinen. Ich direckt FF ab und mich bei den Eltern entschuldigt.....war mir echt peinlich


Und auf dm Heimweg fahre ich gemütlich udn werde von einem Rennradfahrer mit nem dämmlichen Grinsen udn ziemlich kanpp an mir überholt,dachte nur so na warte. Ich direckt wiegeschnitt und fing ihn an einzuhollen,hatte Vollmontur an auf nem Freerider ,als ich ihn fast eingeholt habe brülle ich: GIB MAL GAS!!!! Leider musste er dann nach rechts und ich nach links -.-


----------



## AWESOME_SCHWING (12. Juli 2011)

Es ist immerwieder schön, diese vedutzten Gesichter der Rennradfahrer zu sehen, wenn man mit nur einem Kettenblatt und Vollmontur mit ihnen gleichauf ist.

Heute kam ich nach einem kleinem Ausritt vom Trail und fuhr durch den Ort in der Nähe.
In Komplettmontur (Fullface, Rückenprotektor, Neckguard,Jersey), stand ich am Kiosk und kaufte mir dort etwas zu trinken.
Dort sprach mich ein älterer Herr an, der dort schon länger stand. 
Zitat : ,, Ich kann es verstehen, dass sie ihren Führerschein nach trauern, aber bitte tragen sie normale Kleidung, wenn sie Fahrad fahren. Solche Leute wie sie schädigen den Ruf der Radfahrer ungemein. ´´ sagte er und setzte sich auf sein Fahrrad, ohne Helm, und fuhr in Schlangenlinien weg, dank einiger Bier intus.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juli 2011)

zwischendurch war er mir erst sympathisch!


----------



## Bavragor (12. Juli 2011)

Vorhin, zwar ohne Fahrrad aber ich fands genial: 
Szene: Kind(um die 3 Jahre?) spielt mit Vater auf der Wiese. Kommt so eine blondierte hochgestylte Barbie mit ihrer Fußhupe an. Kind darauf zum Vater: "Guck mal Papa, ein Eichhörnchen!"
Vater schmeißt sich fast weg vor lachen und sagt noch: "Das ist ein Hund, kaum zu glauben aber wahr!" 
Worauf Barbie nur noch dumm geguckt hat


----------



## User85319 (12. Juli 2011)

Auch Barbie ist ein Mensch und hat ein Recht auf freie Entfaltung.... kaum zu glauben aber wahr


----------



## Bavragor (12. Juli 2011)

Hat ja auch keiner behauptet, dass sie das ni darf
(Ohne wäre doch auch langweilig)


----------



## ShadowD (12. Juli 2011)

Heute beim Rückweg vom Büro:

Ich fahre eine Waldautobahn mit gemütlichem Tempo entlang, auf der immer einige Spaziergänger und Jogger unterwegs sind. Vor mir (50 m) zwei Frauen mittleren Alters, und vor den Beiden der wohl dazugehörige Opa mit Kinderwagen.
Normalerweise mache ich ja immer mit einem freundlichen 'Achtung!' auf mich aufmerksam - jedoch habe ich vor kurzem neue Metal-Brakepads eingebaut, weil Resin-Pads mein Händer gerade nicht da hatte. Die Metal-Pads quietschen jedoch wie Sau und machen einen Höllenlärm. Das ersetzt die beste Klingel:

Ich also kurz die Bremse angetippt 'SHHHREEEEEEEKKK!'
Die beiden Frauen schreien vor Schreck auf, springen entsetzt jeweils in die entgegengesetzte Richtung und rennen sich dabei über'n Haufen. 
Als ich dann nach 10 sec langsam an den beiden am Boden befindlichen Frauen vorbei gerollt bin, war gerade der älterer Herr schon dabei die beiden auszuschimpfen, was Sie sich denn da so ungeschickt anstellen und die Radler gefährden....

Hab mich dann noch lachend entschuldigt, das meine Bremse wohl ein bisschen laut ist und gefragt ob die beiden Hilfe brauchen, um wieder hochzukommen.....


----------



## Wanderradler (13. Juli 2011)

Genial, genau so muss man es bei (älteren) Leuten machen.

Kenne ich auch, gerade, wenn es noch geregnet hat und die Scheibenbremsen richtig schön nass sind, gibt nix besseres als eine Bremsung mit "Klingeleffekt".

Manchmal denke ich sogar, es ist immer gut, eine Wasserflasche extra mitzunehmen, nur, um jedesmal die Bremsbelege feucht zu halten, damit man immer gehört wird.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (13. Juli 2011)

Japp, der "Klingelersatz" kommt immer gut...   


Ach ja, gestern auf nem Schotterweg vor ner Kurve:

"Bleib Bruno, bleiiiib!"

Nein, nicht ne leicht nervöse Dame älteren Semesters, sondern ein Mädel von vielleicht 6 Jahren, die da am Weg mit ihrer Schwester und einem riesigen Bernhardiner gespielt haben. Sah einfach zu goldig aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (13. Juli 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> ...gibt nix besseres als eine Bremsung mit "Klingeleffekt"...



Doch, ne Hope Pro HR Nabe/Freilauf. Den hört man auch ohne zu Bremsen und das Fussvolk macht vorsichthalber schon mal Platz und das obwohl man noch 50m weit weg ist.


----------



## sik_at (13. Juli 2011)

Kann ich absolut bestätigen.


----------



## Lindsch (14. Juli 2011)

Man kann das auchnoch mit einer Hammerschmidt kombinieren... Wenn da einer die Hope Nabe nicht hört (und sowas, das weiß ich aus Erfahrung, gibt es) dann kann man ein bisserl rückwärtstreten und ist noch lauter^^


----------



## Onkel Manuel (14. Juli 2011)

*"Ich komm mir grad vor wie im Kino..."*

Gut gelaunter Kommentar einer leicht schusseligen Kassiererin im Edeka. Ich hab nur gegrinst, vielleicht lag es ja auch an meinen Radklamotten und der verspiegelten Sonnenbrille...


----------



## Spatz79 (14. Juli 2011)

Vorhin im Wald, mein Bike habe ich am Wegrand hin gelegt um mich in die Protektoren zu packen.
Kommen 2 Jogger vorbei.
Der eine: "Ist alles in Odrnung? Können wir helfen?"
Ich: "Alles gut, packe mich gerade für die Abfahrt ein.." 
setze den Fully auf und die Beiden: "Ok????" Oo


----------



## Carnologe (14. Juli 2011)

Als ich vor ungefähr einem Jahr mit dem Kopf (mit Helm) gegen einen Baum geknallt und anschliessend selbst in Krankenhaus gefahren bin, sprach mich im Warteraum ein Mann an der ebenfalls wartete.

Er: Links oder rechts?

Ich: ???

Er: Links oder rechts?

Ich: Wie, links oder rechts?

Er: Ob sie mit links oder rechts schiessen!

Ich: Schiessen?

Er zeigt daraufhin auf meine Dainese Schienbeinprotektoren. Er hat diese die Ganze zeit für Schienbein-Schützer vom Fußball gehalten. "Sie haben sich doch beim Fußball verletzt, oder?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eagle-king (15. Juli 2011)

ja, manchmal wirds echt witzig!


----------



## Deleted195907 (15. Juli 2011)

auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit muss ich immer mitten durch Hamburg....und da bin ich letztens Herrchen und Schäferhund begegnet - Herrchen auf dem Fußgängerweg, Hund auf dem Radweg ..... ich habs dann einfach mal mit nem dezenten Klingeln probiert und was passiert: der Hund dreht sich um, sieht mich und verschwindet sofort auf den Fußgängerweg... da habe ich wirklich nicht schlecht gestaunt - zumal die Hunde in der Innenstadt nicht die best erzogensten sind...
habe mich dann aber bei Herrchen und Hund bedankt... keine Ahnung, obs der Hund verstanden hat..


----------



## RetroRider (15. Juli 2011)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Auch Barbie ist ein Mensch und hat ein Recht auf freie Entfaltung.... kaum zu glauben aber wahr



Klaus Barbie?



Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> [...]
> "Bleib Bruno, bleiiiib!"
> [...]



Sowas höre ich fast auf jeder Tour. Auf Erholungswegen bremse ich bei Begegnungen sowieso immer auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit runter, damit die Lage schön entspannt bleibt. Ist etwas langsamer aber trotzdem viel besser als Straßenverkehr.


----------



## HeizBert (15. Juli 2011)

Mal etwas OT, hab den Winterteil dieses Freds gelesen, die letzten 2 jahre bin ich gezwungenermaßen im Schnee gefahren, bei Neuschnee zwar recht OK was Kondition angeht, aber war der Tod für die komplette schaltgrupee (scheiss streusalz) und auch recht teuer was dämpferreparatur anging weil dichtungen verrutscht...

BTT: wünsche mir manchmal so ne Supertanker hupe mit der man per Luftdruck den Weg freibläst!


----------



## nepo (15. Juli 2011)

da gibt´s aber interessantere Threads:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=439525
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=498456
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=493554


----------



## T_olex (15. Juli 2011)

Ich fahr gerade vom Trail runter auf einen kleinen gepflasterten Weg, vor mir eine Gruppe. ruft der eine ''Macht mah platz da kommt ein Radfahrer'' schreit einer ''NE solchen Radfahreren mach ich kein Platz, die zerstören unseren Wald''

Leute gibts


----------



## Hamburger Jung (15. Juli 2011)

T_olex schrieb:


> Ich fahr gerade vom Trail runter auf einen kleinen gepflasterten Weg, vor mir eine Gruppe. ruft der eine ''Macht mah platz da kommt ein Radfahrer'' schreit einer ''NE solchen Radfahreren mach ich kein Platz, die zerstören unseren Wald''
> 
> Leute gibts



Diese Mütter+Kinderwagen sind besonders spaßig, wenn diese panisch den Weg nicht mehr aus dem Wald finden und die Radfahrer fragen/bzw. nach "draußen" führen lassen.


----------



## RetroRider (15. Juli 2011)

T_olex schrieb:


> Ich fahr gerade vom Trail runter auf einen kleinen gepflasterten Weg, vor mir eine Gruppe. ruft der eine ''Macht mah platz da kommt ein Radfahrer'' schreit einer ''NE solchen Radfahreren mach ich kein Platz, die zerstören unseren Wald''
> 
> Leute gibts



Das kommt davon, wenn Dummheit nicht verboten ist. In Europa waren schon im Mittelalter bis zu 70% des Waldes zerstört. Ich wusste noch gar nicht, daß es schon so lange Fahrräder gibt...


----------



## Carnologe (16. Juli 2011)

Irgendjemanden muss man ja die Schuld geben...Furchtbar sowas!


----------



## leeresblatt (16. Juli 2011)

Ausserdem würde ich diese Baumplantagen nicht unbedingt "Wald" nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (16. Juli 2011)

das tollste an fußgängern und menschen im wald ist der blick, wenn sie feststellen, dass der mensch mit den schlammigen klamotten  und der gerade den fullface abnimmt ein mädchen ist.


----------



## Snap4x (16. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte auch gern ein Mädchen, das mit schlammigen Klamotten im Wald den Fullface absetzt....


----------



## sundancer (16. Juli 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gern ein Mädchen, das mit schlammigen Klamotten im Wald den Fullface absetzt....



Sacht mal Jungs, das hör ich hier so oft, daß ihr scheinbar eure Freundinen/Lebenspartnerinnen nciht für den Sport begeistern könnt.
irgendwas macht ihr da falsch. Meine Lebensgefährtin fährt schon fast so lange mit, wie wir uns kennen. Und gerade Bikeparkbesuche und Endurotouren machen ihr richtig spaß.
Man muss die Frauen nur richtig an den Sport heran führen. Also nicht denen das alte ausgelutschte Bike geben, welches man selber nur noch zum Brötchen holen nimmt, sondern, sofern kein gut ausgestattetes Zweitbike vorhanden ist, einfach im Bikepark eins leihen. Ebenso ists mit der Ausrüstung. man muss halt am Anfang ein bisschen mehr in die Frauen investieren, bis ihnen das Hobby wirklich spaß macht, aber das gibt sich dann mit der Zeit. 
Inzwischen investiert meine Freundin fast mehr in ihre Bikeausrüstung als ich und ist auch mit Begeisterung dabei.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## NeooeN (16. Juli 2011)

@ sundancer ... find ich gut .. ist doch schön wenn man das mit der Partnerin zusammen machen kann !


----------



## Snap4x (16. Juli 2011)

Ja, schon. Aber das geht ja auch nur wenn man auch Geld verdient, also mehr als in der Ausbildung oder wenn man kein Student ist


----------



## Flame-Blade (16. Juli 2011)

@sundancer

Schön und gut.Die Herangehensweise taugt aber nix wenn sie für sich von vornherein den Sport ausschließt


----------



## xCupidox (16. Juli 2011)

mehr in die frau investieren? das hört sich an als sei man ein auto, was zusätzliche sonderaustattung haben sollte 
mein bester freund hat das mit seinem chase dirtbike und nem treppensatz geschafft 

und um wieder zum thread zu kommen: mein papa hasst ihn dafür und mein bike auch. ich zitiere ihn:" tochter wieso machst du nicht sportarten wie andere frauen in deinem alter? stepaerobic zum beispiel aber diese selbstzerstörung?"-"papa ich stolper eher über so ein stepbrett und brech mir das genick"


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2011)

:d


----------



## Spatz79 (16. Juli 2011)

xC kenne ich 

Die Tage stand ich Abends bei einem Freund vor der Türe, 
Bike an der Wand gelehnt und Fullface am Lenker hängend.
Fährt ein Auto ganz langsam dran vorbei... schaut.
Kommt der Fahrer irgendwann an: "Du kommst bestimmt vom Gotcha."
Ich: "nein, vom biken."
Er: " nein... nein... Du kommst vom Gotcha."
Ich: "nein vom biken."
Er: "Quatsch.... vom Gotcha."

Ich habe weitere Erklärungen bleiben lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bavragor (16. Juli 2011)

Wieso Gotcha?


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Juli 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wenn Dummheit nicht verboten ist. In Europa waren schon im Mittelalter bis zu 70% des Waldes zerstört. Ich wusste noch gar nicht, daß es schon so lange Fahrräder gibt...


Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie geil es gewesen wäre, wenn es schon vor 500 Jahren MTBs gegeben hätte.


----------



## torquemada (16. Juli 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Wieso Gotcha?



die zahllosen roten Blutflecken auf dem weissen Shirt haben kurzzeitig abgelenkt


----------



## Spatz79 (16. Juli 2011)

Bav: warscheinlich wegen dem Fullfacehelm mit Brille...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (16. Juli 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> und um wieder zum thread zu kommen: mein papa hasst ihn dafür und mein bike auch. ich zitiere ihn:" tochter wieso machst du nicht sportarten wie andere frauen in deinem alter? stepaerobic zum beispiel aber diese selbstzerstörung?"-"papa ich stolper eher über so ein stepbrett und brech mir das genick"



Mädel, du bist mir echt sympatisch!  



Und mein Nachbar hat heute mal wieder den Vogel abgeschossen:

*"Fußball?"*

Nach meinem zum Fragezeichen geballten Gesicht zeigte er erklärend auf die Knie/Schienbeinschoner, welche ich gerade anzog. Ich hab dann nur auf mein Bike gezeigt, das neben mir an der Wand gelehnt hat...


----------



## Sardic (16. Juli 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> mehr in die frau investieren? das hört sich an als sei man ein auto, was zusätzliche sonderaustattung haben sollte
> mein bester freund hat das mit seinem chase dirtbike und nem treppensatz geschafft
> 
> und um wieder zum thread zu kommen: mein papa hasst ihn dafür und mein bike auch. ich zitiere ihn:" tochter wieso machst du nicht sportarten wie andere frauen in deinem alter? stepaerobic zum beispiel aber diese selbstzerstörung?"-"papa ich stolper eher über so ein stepbrett und brech mir das genick"


Ich bin verliebt  <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2011)

Oh oh oh, mögt ihr Caro jetzt auch alle?
Ich hab sie zuerst kennen gelern!


----------



## Hiya (16. Juli 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> mehr in die frau investieren? das hört sich an als sei man ein auto, was zusätzliche sonderaustattung haben sollte
> mein bester freund hat das mit seinem chase dirtbike und nem treppensatz geschafft
> 
> und um wieder zum thread zu kommen: mein papa hasst ihn dafür und mein bike auch. ich zitiere ihn:" tochter wieso machst du nicht sportarten wie andere frauen in deinem alter? stepaerobic zum beispiel aber diese selbstzerstörung?"-"papa ich stolper eher über so ein stepbrett und brech mir das genick"




Meine geht auf das Biken ab wie ein Zäpfchen.Warum sind wir nicht vor 20 Jahren auf die Idee gekommen?


----------



## xCupidox (17. Juli 2011)

Jens das ist nicht der single treff- wie auch immer thread keine sorge, bleibst mein lieblingsküken


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juli 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> Jens das ist nicht der single treff- wie auch immer thread keine sorge, bleibst mein lieblingsküken



ich kann mich nur wiederholen


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Juli 2011)

Es sah beim Slammer auch sehr nett aus wie ihr miteinander umgegangen seid . . .


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juli 2011)

wie meinen? 
da nichts seien


----------



## Wanderradler (17. Juli 2011)

Buäähhh... Ich will auch mal eindlich ein Bikermädel kennenlernen.

Mmh...liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass ich sehr gerne z.B. gestern so 4:40 Uhr früh anfange zu biken.

War aber auch verdammt geiles Wetter.

Aber zum Thema: Eine seltsame aber interessante Situation: 

5 MTBler kamen mir entgegen, gleich dahinter 5 Jogger.

Mein Gedanke dazu: Fahrraddiebe, und dahinter die MTB-Besitzer, fand diese "konstellation" 5 Biker und 5 Jogger irgendwie witzig.


Was mich aber auch immer wieder sauer werden läst: Rentner auf einem Rentnerrad (Stadtschlampe), die soo langsam vor einem rumgammeln, dass selbst ein Fussgänger schneller währe. 

Gestern war wieder so eine Situation, ich langsam ran, geklingelt, gewartet, nochmals geklingelt, der alte S... hat nix gehört und immer schön mittig den Radweg entlang, im Schneckentempo.

Bin sauer gewesen und als er mal weiter echts war, bin ich schnell an ihm vorbei gerauscht, er natürlich blöd verwundert aus der Wäsche geguckt.

Furchtbar, sollten sich lieber einen Rollador holen, da sind die wenigstens soo langsam, dass man die als normale "stationäre" Hindernisse ohne Probleme überholen kann.


----------



## William Foster (17. Juli 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Was mich aber auch immer wieder sauer werden läst: Rentner auf einem Rentnerrad (Stadtschlampe), die soo langsam vor einem rumgammeln, dass selbst ein Fussgänger schneller währe.
> 
> Gestern war wieder so eine Situation, ich langsam ran, geklingelt, gewartet, nochmals geklingelt, der alte S... hat nix gehört und immer schön mittig den Radweg entlang, im Schneckentempo.
> 
> ...



Du bist bestimmt später mal der bessere Rentner...


----------



## flyingcruiser (17. Juli 2011)

wo liegt da das problem? klingeln, rufen, auf dem grünstreifen vorbei ziehen? ich sehe da keinen grund ne schlechte laune zu bekommen...


----------



## Wabaki (17. Juli 2011)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> wo liegt da das problem? klingeln, rufen, auf dem grünstreifen vorbei ziehen? ich sehe da keinen grund ne schlechte laune zu bekommen...



Nach meinen Beobachtungen sind solche Rentner auf dem Rad genauso unberechenbar wie 5 jährige Kinder. Da heißt es schnell und ohne Vorwarnung vorbei ziehen, ist besser für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (17. Juli 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Was mich aber auch immer wieder sauer werden läst: Rentner auf einem Rentnerrad (Stadtschlampe), die soo langsam vor einem rumgammeln, dass selbst ein Fussgänger schneller währe.
> 
> Gestern war wieder so eine Situation, ich langsam ran, geklingelt, gewartet, nochmals geklingelt, der alte S... hat nix gehört und immer schön mittig den Radweg entlang, im Schneckentempo.
> 
> Bin sauer gewesen und als er mal weiter echts war, bin ich schnell an ihm vorbei gerauscht, er natürlich blöd verwundert aus der Wäsche geguckt.



Sicher nervt das ein bisschen. Aber von älteren Leuten aus meinem persönlichen Umkreis weis ich, das die bestimmte Frequenzen (also gerade den Ton (d)einer Fahrradklingel) >nicht< hören können. 
Eine andere Klingel (hellerer/dunklere Ton) und Sprache z.B. sehr wohl.

Dann hoffe mal das dein Gehör im Alter noch gut funktioniert. 

Ich meide (am Wochenende) solche Strecken wo viel Fußvolk unterwegs ist. Oder es ist nur ein kurzes Teilstück meiner Runde.


----------



## T_olex (17. Juli 2011)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Sicher nervt das ein bisschen. Aber von älteren Leuten aus meinem persönlichen Umkreis weis ich, das die bestimmte Frequenzen (also gerade den Ton (d)einer Fahrradklingel) >nicht< hören können.
> Eine andere Klingel (hellerer/dunklere Ton) und Sprache z.B. sehr wohl.
> 
> Dann hoffe mal das dein Gehör im Alter noch gut funktioniert.
> ...



Das mag sein, aber meine Erfahrung zeigt das gerade Ältere Leute kaum bzw selten Platz machen. Junge Famielien scheinen mir das Vorsichtiger zu sein .


----------



## 4mate (17. Juli 2011)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> wo liegt da das problem?


Lies mal ein paar seiner anderen Beiträge...


----------



## xCupidox (17. Juli 2011)

dazu noch die so ziemlich charmanteste begrüßung an unserer BMX-Race strecke.  ich kam da an und wurd angeschaut wie son auto und dachte mir mmh vllt sollte ich einfach wieder gehen, aber gibt ja keinen grund dafür wenn es öffentlich ist: naja auf jedenfall hab ich dann mal moin gesagt einfach um zu schauen ob der mensch der da mit seinem bike ein wenig seltsam in der gegend stand auch  auch reden kann. die antwort auf das moin war: "moin also versteh das jetzt nicht falsch aber du hast brüste, also bist der erste biker mit brüsten oah man ich mein das erste mädchen was ich hier sehe was ein bike hat". ich hab das dann mal als kompliment abgetan


----------



## Onkel Manuel (17. Juli 2011)

Oh Mann, das wird ja immer besser!


----------



## Sardic (17. Juli 2011)

Man sieht halt,leider, sehr selten Mädels auf Bikes. Und wenn dann entweder zu alt oder auf einem RR.


----------



## haibike15 (17. Juli 2011)

ich hab im letzen jahr noch nie n mtb ler gesehn  is einfach nicht so wahnsinnig geeignetes terrain hier.

vielleicht sagt ja dem einen oder andern das wort RIES was. ^^

n paar gute wege/berge gibts schon, nicht dass ihr denkt, ich fahr mtb, wenns nur ebene straßen sind^^


----------



## cytrax (17. Juli 2011)

Donau Ries?


----------



## haibike15 (17. Juli 2011)

genau donau ries^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (18. Juli 2011)

omg, jetzt hat sie auch noch Brüste!


----------



## xCupidox (18. Juli 2011)

phänomen der evolution..fotos von brüsten, falls diese noch nie gesehen gibts glaub ich in dem thread über girls and guns oder frauen und bikes^^


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Juli 2011)

Auch von deinen?


----------



## torquemada (18. Juli 2011)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Auch von deinen?



ich war mir sicher das diese Frage kommt


----------



## xCupidox (18. Juli 2011)

kannst ja mal suchen.. wenn du sie gefunden hast sag bescheid. wollte schon immermal ein bild von haben-.-


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Juli 2011)

torquemada schrieb:


> ich war mir sicher das diese Frage kommt



Ich hab extra lange gewartet, in der Hoffnung, dass sie jemand vorher stellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (18. Juli 2011)

Alle "Frauen" auf Bikes,die ich gesehen habe,haben keine Brüste :/.


----------



## domineque (18. Juli 2011)

Kaum beteiligt sich jemand mit B****** hier, kommen sie alle aus ihren Löchern gekrochen.


----------



## Fujisan (18. Juli 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> Alle "Frauen" auf Bikes,die ich gesehen habe,haben keine Brüste :/.



Also beim diesjährigen IXS Downhill-Cup in Ilmenau gab es einige Damen mit Brüsten und die waren auch noch verdammt schnell unterwegs ! 

...bitte mehr davon !


----------



## Spatz79 (18. Juli 2011)

ich kann mich über meine Oberweite nicht beklagen


----------



## xCupidox (18. Juli 2011)

bei dirtbikes am bahnhof auch immer eine beliebte frage von älteren menschen: "ist das auch so ein klapprad" 
genau der moment wo man ruhig durchatmet und versucht in einem netten ton "nein" zu sagen


----------



## Zearom (18. Juli 2011)

Tja... diese "durchatme-Momente" gibts doch öfters.

Man quält sich den Berg hoch, freut sich das man lebend oben angekommen ist und dann radelt so ein Opi schlecht geschätzt mitte 80 auf seinem nagelneuen Pedelec an einem vorbei und sagt "na junger mann? schön hier oder?".


----------



## xCupidox (18. Juli 2011)

oder verzogene gören die im FAHRRAD-Abteil auf dem schoß ihrer eltern sitzen und dann sagen: "würde dieses doofe fahrrad da nciht stehen hätten alle platz".. das sagen auch ältere Menschen, aber denen sage ich dann, das sie sich in einem fahrradabteil befinden und sich halt woanders nen platz suchen sollen, wenn es ihnen nicht gefällt


----------



## Deleted 6320 (18. Juli 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Tja... diese "durchatme-Momente" gibts doch öfters.
> 
> Man quält sich den Berg hoch, freut sich das man lebend oben angekommen ist und dann radelt so ein Opi schlecht geschätzt mitte 80 auf seinem nagelneuen Pedelec an einem vorbei und sagt "na junger mann? schön hier oder?".



Dann machst Du etwas falsch, mit einem Pedelec kann ein Radsportler nicht überholt werden......


----------



## eagle-king (19. Juli 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Sacht mal Jungs, das hör ich hier so oft, daß ihr scheinbar eure Freundinen/Lebenspartnerinnen nciht für den Sport begeistern könnt.
> irgendwas macht ihr da falsch. Meine Lebensgefährtin fährt schon fast so lange mit, wie wir uns kennen. Und gerade Bikeparkbesuche und Endurotouren machen ihr richtig spaß.
> Man muss die Frauen nur richtig an den Sport heran führen. Also nicht denen das alte ausgelutschte Bike geben, welches man selber nur noch zum Brötchen holen nimmt, sondern, sofern kein gut ausgestattetes Zweitbike vorhanden ist, einfach im Bikepark eins leihen. Ebenso ists mit der Ausrüstung. man muss halt am Anfang ein bisschen mehr in die Frauen investieren, bis ihnen das Hobby wirklich spaß macht, aber das gibt sich dann mit der Zeit.
> Inzwischen investiert meine Freundin fast mehr in ihre Bikeausrüstung als ich und ist auch mit Begeisterung dabei.
> ...


Ich wünshce mir, ich hätte auch so eine Freundin. Meine Investiert nur in ihre neue Klamotten! Und wenn sie mal Fahrrad fährt, dann nur im Sommer und nur bis zum See.


----------



## Sardic (19. Juli 2011)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Also beim diesjährigen IXS Downhill-Cup in Ilmenau gab es einige Damen mit Brüsten und die waren auch noch verdammt schnell unterwegs !
> 
> ...bitte mehr davon !


Frauen mit Brüsten,auf geilen Bikes und das auch noch schnell? Ich glaub ich lösch meien Pron-Sammlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (19. Juli 2011)

ihr seid alle so cool hier. ich hasse euch.


----------



## xCupidox (19. Juli 2011)

besteht deine pron-sammlung aus bikefilmen? so ne NWD collection? wenn ja vermach sie mir bitte


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Juli 2011)

Hier ist es ja noch schlimmer als bei und im Hörsaal...


----------



## xCupidox (19. Juli 2011)

teilweise müsst ihr jungs euch doch gar nicht beschweren. wenn ne horde "fußvolk"-mädels an euch vorbei geht lächelt und grüßt und ihr nur ein knappes moin herausbekommt, weil ihr( verständlicher weise ) so vernarrt in euer bike und das thema( federgabeln, etc.) seid, dann kann ich euch auch nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## blubb8 (19. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand Wayne gesehen? Der muss hier gerade vorbeigekommen sein.


----------



## knackundback (19. Juli 2011)

blubb8 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Wayne gesehen? Der muss hier gerade vorbeigekommen sein.




danke dafür!!


----------



## Cuberius (19. Juli 2011)

Heute mal was positives erlebt. Beim Hochschieben kam mir ein älteres Paar entgegen. Als der Herr das Surren meiner King-Nabe gehört hat, hat er mich nett daraufhin gewiesen, dass etwas an meinem Hinterrad schleift und ich so nicht mehr weiterfahren sollte. Musste innerlich etwas schmunzeln. Hab's ihm dann erklärt, dass das bei den Naben normal ist. Nach einem kurzen, netten Gespräch ging's dann weiter mit dem Hinweis, man solle vorsichtig fahren, nicht dass einem etwas passiert.
Sowas erlebt man ja nicht all zu oft. Die meisten bekommen ja leider schon beim Anblick von MTB und Fullfacehelm das Kotzen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. Juli 2011)

blubb8 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Wayne gesehen? Der muss hier gerade vorbeigekommen sein.



Ja, der sitzt im Wayne-Train und ist unterwegs zum Whateverest


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juli 2011)

Ich habe meiner Freundin (Fußvolk) unseren Hometrail gezeigt. Ich bin mit meinem Kumpel immer teilweise den Trail runtergefahren.
Als wir dann eine Waldautobahn gekreuzt hatten (erst eine 1m hohe Vertiefung runter) und danach wieder hochgeschoben hatten, fiel uns eine nahernde Familie auf.
Mein Kumpel und ich (Fullface mit GoPro an der Seite) grüßten freundlich und bekamen trotz schlechtem Wetter ein frohes "Hallo" zurück. Die Tochter guckte überrascht, die Mutter dachte wohl "was für komische Leute" und der Vater grinste. "Wann kann man das auf Youtube sehen?", kam gleichzeitig mit einem dicken Grinsen 

MIttlerweile gibts wieder schöne Erfahrungen mit Fußvolk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (19. Juli 2011)

Als wir mit unseren Ast . . . 

 . . . gekämpft haben und schon alle Äste abgesägt hatten, kam auch eine Bilderbuch Familie vorbei. Der Mann hat seine Frau samt Anhang kurz stehen lassen und geholfen das dicke Ding wie die alten Ägypter zur seite zu wuchten.


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juli 2011)

sehr sehr nett!


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Juli 2011)

Ja, fanden wir auch alle. Wenn der Ast noch bis zum 29. liegen bleibt und StadtGrün den nicht kürzer, kleiner und Ofengerecht macht wirst du denn `live´sehen und nicht schlecht staunen. Obwohl zum grössen vergleich mein Rad dransteht sieht er trotzdem klein aus.


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juli 2011)

Dann ists ne gute Sache fürs balancieren! Bisl mitter Säge oben glätten und los


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Juli 2011)

Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht, wollt nur Bretter (25cm) oben drauf Nageln mit kleiner abstützung zu seite weg. Ist einfacher und geht schneller.


----------



## _BuzzT_ (19. Juli 2011)

Cool sind immer die Hundebesitzer... Die sehen einen ankommen und dann zeigen sie mit erhobenen Finger Richtung Hund woraufhin die sich hinsetzen bis man vorbei ist. Das scheint wohl die gute Hundeschule zu sein  

Lustig ist auch wieviele im Wald grüßen... Die jungen Joggerdamen oder auch ältere Herren... Wahnsinn.

Letztlich aufn Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause hat selbst nen Mädel aus so nem Erdbeerverkausstand gewunken und gelächelt.... Aber ich glaub die wollte die Reste loswerden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (20. Juli 2011)

_BuzzT_ schrieb:
			
		

> Letztlich aufn Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause hat selbst nen Mädel aus so nem Erdbeerverkausstand gewunken und gelächelt.... Aber ich glaub die wollte die Reste loswerden


 
Und zurückgewunken?

Überhaupt, nette Mädels so um die 25 bis 30 Jahren, hier in und Umgebung von Chemnitz, gibt es so gut wie nie, nur "grimmig reinschauende Grimmassen".

Naja, dafür ältere Damen Ü50, wenn man schön grüßt, sind die auch zum Großteil freundlich und lächeln etwas.

So, noch etwas, gestern schön durch Flöha radeln gewesen, eine Mutter mit Kind und Baby fein zur Seite gegangen, ich mich bedankt, die Mutter (vermutl. 30 Jahre) natürlich böse reinschauend, ich habe mich trotzdem bedankt, der kleine Junge (vielleicht 6 Jahre alt) hat zurückgesagt: "Bitte schön".

Aber von der Mutter kam nix, naja, kann man nur hoffen, dass der Junge und das Baby eines Tages netter sind, als die Mutter (oder sie hatte andere Sorgen und konnte/wollte nichts sagen).

Merke schon wieder, dass ich selber meckerig veranlagt bin, aber der Tag für mich war schon seltsam genug. Bin nähmlich sehr schreckhaft gewesen, besonders, wenn Hunde sich irgendwo in Grundstücken verstecken und mit voller Kanne anfangen zu bellen, wenn man nahe vorbei radelt.

Ach ja, auch andere MTBler, die mich überholt haben, bin durch den Überholvorgang auch ganz schön erschreckt gewesen.


----------



## _BuzzT_ (20. Juli 2011)

Ja, zurückgewunken  ausm Auto raus klappts aber nicht


----------



## naf (20. Juli 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Und zurückgewunken?
> 
> Überhaupt, nette Mädels so um die 25 bis 30 Jahren, hier in und Umgebung von Chemnitz, gibt es so gut wie nie, nur "grimmig reinschauende Grimmassen".
> 
> ...



Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## FelixFace (20. Juli 2011)

Oben am Start der Strecke:
Ältere Frau: Guck mal "Name" , guck doch mal.
Älterer Mann: Jaja (im uninteressierten Ton)
Ältere Frau: Sieh an, die Jugend.


----------



## Wanderradler (21. Juli 2011)

naf schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das Problem?


 
Gute Frage,

sollte mich doch nicht mal so aufregen, sonst macht man sich den Tag nur noch schlimmer.


----------



## Mich? (22. Juli 2011)

Ich fahr nach einer Tour einen Feldweg hoch, oben am Berg ist eine etwas unübersichtliche Kreuzung. Dort steht ein etwas älterer Herr, ich denk mir nichts dabei, grüß ihn kurz und will weiter fahren.
Er: "Halt Stop!"
Ich denk mir, was ist denn jetzt los? Und bleibt vorsichtshalber mal stehen.
Er: "Vorsichtig, da ist Rechts-Vor-Links!"
Auf einmal kommt von rechts sein kleiner Hund angedackelt.
Er grinst, bedankt sich und geht weiter.


----------



## Sardic (22. Juli 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> besteht deine pron-sammlung aus bikefilmen? so ne NWD collection? wenn ja vermach sie mir bitte


Also das will ich nicht so öffentlich schreiben,da musst du schon persönlich herkommen,damit ich sie dir zeige^^


xCupidox schrieb:


> teilweise müsst ihr jungs euch doch gar nicht beschweren. wenn ne horde "fußvolk"-mädels an euch vorbei geht lächelt und grüßt und ihr nur ein knappes moin herausbekommt, weil ihr( verständlicher weise ) so vernarrt in euer bike und das thema( federgabeln, etc.) seid, dann kann ich euch auch nicht weiter helfen.


Hahaha,mir ist gestern was ähnliches passirt.Mein Bester und ich haben draußen gechillt und hatten langeweile,da haben wir uns ,unsere Freerider geschnappt und ein bisschen rumgecrust,unter anderem auch in der innenstadt,durch zufall Freunde getroffen und standen igrendwann vor nem Metal-Club,wo einige Freunde von mir drinne waren.

Auf jedenfall diskutieren wir über Feder habeln und Mäntel,kommt eien Freundin von mir raus ,ich quatsch mit ihr,sie fragt meinen Besten :Auch so ein Fahrrad gestörter? Er zeigt nur auf sein Rad ,ich daraufhin : Und der und der auch.Wir reden über Federgabeln und Mäntel.

Sie sagte Aha und geht. Und keiner der Jungs hat auf sie geachtet,dabei sah sie gut aus,hatte nen geilen Auschnitt,war gut angetrunken und man hätte was reißen können.ABER Fahrrädersind wichtiger.







Und noch eien Sache ist mri passirt,war mir ziemlich unangnehm,ein Rollstuhfahrer ist aus dem Bus ausgestiegen damit ich Platz habe, hab zwar gesagt ,ne brauchen sie nicht,danke,aber nein.... ,es war mir sehr unagnehm,der nur : Kein Problem ich muss sowieso nciht weit.

Als ich Bus war,war ich froh aber mir war es sehr unagnehm.


----------



## xCupidox (22. Juli 2011)

kein thema mit captain morgan udn bier. nur keine hardcorepornos bitte^^


----------



## Sardic (22. Juli 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> kein thema mit captain morgan udn bier. nur keine hardcorepornos bitte^^


Mädchen du bist mir verdammte ******* Sympatisch,wenn du jetzt auch genau soe viel frieß wie ich und mich untern tisch säufst ....


----------



## JENSeits (22. Juli 2011)

so ist es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (22. Juli 2011)

Das isn Kerl, der verarscht euch nur 

nix für ungut xcupidox


----------



## xCupidox (22. Juli 2011)

unzulässige anschuldigungen hier!


----------



## Spatz79 (22. Juli 2011)

Oo xC Du trinkst auch Captain M. und ich dachte ich wäre das einzigste Mädel was den trinkt.


----------



## Sardic (22. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mich hier umhöre,dann wird mir klar dasich nur die falschen Mädels kennen lerne.


----------



## darkJST (22. Juli 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich hier umhöre,dann wird mir klar dasich nur die falschen Mädels kennen lerne.



Dem kann sich sicherlich die hälfte der männlichen Foreninsassen anschließen...inclusive mir


----------



## naf (22. Juli 2011)

Samenstau?


----------



## darkJST (22. Juli 2011)

Ging es nicht gerade noch um Mädels die mit einem bike umgehen können?


----------



## xCupidox (22. Juli 2011)

mit nem bike umgehen können und captain trinken...


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Juli 2011)

naf schrieb:


> Samenstau?



Wer hier noch Samenstau hat, ist definitiv schwul 

Liest sich toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (22. Juli 2011)

Ich geb 'ne Runde Betablocker gegen Alphatiere aus...


----------



## Sardic (23. Juli 2011)

Schieb rüber den Scheiß XD.Verträgt dich das mit Alk?


----------



## haibike15 (23. Juli 2011)

scho cool seit wie vielen tagen ihr hier schon vom thema abgerutscht seit.


----------



## derSilas (23. Juli 2011)

Mieses Wetter -> keiner geht biken & kaum Fußvolk -> keine neuen Fußvolk-Sprüche -> offtopic


----------



## haibike15 (23. Juli 2011)

hmm also bei uns isses hervorragend


----------



## Sardic (24. Juli 2011)

haibike15 schrieb:


> hmm also bei uns isses hervorragend


*neid* Beis uns ist es eine reine Pampe,jeden Tag regen usw.Dabei hab ich Urlaub -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibike15 (24. Juli 2011)

ne, bei uns ein paar wolken, zwischendurch blauer himmel, sonne und 20 grad


----------



## Hendrik1988 (24. Juli 2011)

Bei uns ist schönes Wetter und das habe ich auch genutzt. 
Jedenfalls fahre ich einen schmalen Weg entlang, da taucht ein älteres Paar vor mir auf. 10m weiter vorne wurde der Weg schon wieder breiter. Ich bin also rangefahren, auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit abgebremst und wollte das Stück hinterher rollen. Die beiden haben natürlich nicht bemerkt, wie ich mit einem Meter Abstand hinterher schleiche.

Da sagt die Frau zu ihrem Mann: "Hörst du die Libelle auch?"

Die Libelle war dann ich mit einer einer Hope Pro Nabe. Ich habe mich dann zu erkennen gegeben, aber die Libelle suchen sie wohl jetzt noch.


----------



## macmaegges (25. Juli 2011)

huhiaia schrieb:


> Fahrrad-Ersatzteile zu ersetzen! Hier können Sie eine Menge!  http://goo.gl/18EaP




Sry 4 Offttopic...
Bin ich denn der einzige der diese Spamdinger sieht und meldet?


----------



## Wabaki (25. Juli 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Sry 4 Offttopic...
> Bin ich denn der einzige der diese Spamdinger sieht und meldet?



Nene, ich melde die auch immer


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juli 2011)

Aaalso Freunde, da Cupido gerade nicht auf dem Rad ist zähle ich sie mal zu Fußvolk. 

Sie ist auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gabel und bietet sich an im Erdbeerkleidchen bei euch aufm Hometrail biken zugehen für einen Tag! Dafür müsst ihr nur eine Gabel á la Totem spendieren  Zustand spielt da keine Rolle!


Ich freue mich über eure Teilnahne und Caro auf euch! 





PS: Gestern zeigte ein kleines Mädchen in Wibe auf mein frisch verbundenes Schienbein und meinte mitleidig zu ihrer Mutter: " Schau mal Mamma, der hat sich wehgetan und hat jetzt einen Verband". War ganz süß


----------



## LB-Biker (29. Juli 2011)

Letztes Jahr  verirrte sich ein Opa auf meinen Hometrail und als ich ne Vollbremsung hinlegen musste und fast nen Abgang gemacht hätte sah mich der Sack an und sagte 'oh bist nen ganz toller Rennfahrer, wa?!' 
Immer wieder lustig


----------



## MTBRace (30. Juli 2011)

Hab nem Kumpel ein günstiges Hardtail für die Stadt zusammengebastelt. 
Er hat es mit Aufklebern vollgepflastert, unter anderem ein Carhartt-Aufkleber auf der Gabelbrücke, also nahe der Bremse.
Mein Chef zu ihm:" Oh man, hast ne Carhartt-Bremse?!"


----------



## Flame-Blade (30. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Aaalso Freunde, da Cupido gerade nicht auf dem Rad ist zähle ich sie mal zu Fußvolk.
> 
> Sie ist auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gabel und bietet sich an im Erdbeerkleidchen bei euch aufm Hometrail biken zugehen für einen Tag! Dafür müsst ihr nur eine Gabel á la Totem spendieren  Zustand spielt da keine Rolle!
> 
> ...



Um nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen zu müssen,empfehle ich vorher Bildmaterial anzubieten


----------



## Snap4x (30. Juli 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Um nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen zu müssen,empfehle ich vorher Bildmaterial anzubieten



Ich würd das ja dann gerne bei -14°C dann sehen  Einen ganzen Tag!


----------



## Flame-Blade (30. Juli 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ich würd das ja dann gerne bei -14°C dann sehen  Einen ganzen Tag!




Das wäre es mir faaaast wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (30. Juli 2011)

> Ich würd das ja dann gerne bei -14°C dann sehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bin kälte resistent das macht mir nix.. ich überleg nur grad was ich mit ner totem an meinem dirtbike will-.-


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juli 2011)

du hattest zugestimmt


----------



## xCupidox (30. Juli 2011)

das war unter einfluss von barcardi, 5.0 und den gelabere von pädagogikstudentinnen, da hätte ich allem zugestimmt


----------



## alet08 (30. Juli 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> bin kälte resistent das macht mir nix.. ich überleg nur grad was ich mit ner totem an meinem dirtbike will-.-



  ...es gibt  kälteresistente Frauen? langsam wird´s hier irreal....  -> es ist ein Mann


----------



## xCupidox (30. Juli 2011)

ziemlich klischeebehaftet hier...
auch ein toller fußvolksituation. bin mit meinem bike ne einbahnstraße hoch gefahren, nicht auf dem gehweg da da ne schule war sondern auf der leeren straße. wieso auch nicht, ich mein sie war ja frei. bis dann irgendeine chickse '( erwähnenswert, dass es eine hauptschule war in bundesland bremen) mir hinterher rief: "ey biste doof oder was das sit ne einbahnstraße" ich wurde dann ein wenig ausfallend und meinte: glückwunsch du kannst lesen, aber halt das nächste mal einfach das maul


----------



## foenfrisur (30. Juli 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ziemlich klischeebehaftet hier...
> auch ein toller fußvolksituation. bin mit meinem bike ne einbahnstraße hoch gefahren, nicht auf dem gehweg da da ne schule war sondern auf der leeren straße. wieso auch nicht, ich mein sie war ja frei. bis dann irgendeine chickse '( erwähnenswert, dass es eine hauptschule war in bundesland bremen) mir hinterher rief: "ey biste doof oder was das sit ne einbahnstraße" ich wurde dann ein wenig ausfallend und meinte: glückwunsch du kannst lesen, aber halt das nächste mal einfach das maul



sagen wir's mal so...

sie = 100 punkte
du = null punkte


----------



## zu gefährlich (30. Juli 2011)

da habe ich auch ein paar 

Unterhaltung mit polizisten 

Polizist1: Sie haben kein licht! 
Ich: ich brauch kein licht mein arsch ist ist breit genug um gesehen zu werden der verblendet alle augen

Polizist2: warum Fahren sie ohne beleuchtung??
Ich: Warum sollte ich ne beleuchtung haben
Polizist2: weil das pflicht ist!
ich: aha an nem rennrad darf ich batterie leuchten nutzen
Polizist2: ( hebt das rad an ) das wiegt ja mindestenz 20 kg
 da ist das nicht erlaubt vorne muss ein dynamo rann!
Ich: (( werde darauf sauer ) wegen des dynamos anner gabel ) herr oberförster schaun se mal inner stvo nach rennräder dürfen bis 11kg batterie betriebene beleuchtung nutzen und mein rad wiegt wenn se die zwee selterpullen abziehn 9,8 kg und anner carbon garbel werde ich auf keinsten nen kmh stopper befestigen oda sollma die gabel brechen und am besten nochn verkehrsunfall verursachen!!!
Polizist2: entschuldigung ich wünsche ihnen noch einen schönen tag
Ich: danke aber für den nächsten rennrad fahrer hohlnse sich ma ne handwage von der dieststelle

oder nen radweg läufer 
Könnse nich klingeln 
ich hab ne große fresse das reicht den meisten( und warum nutzt der nicht den fußweg )

oder meine kolegen die ich bei blitzeis warnte nicht auf rad und gehweg zu fahren keiner hörte alle packten se sich mehrfach hin und ich nicht fuhr auf asphalt  kommt zwar allet aggro rüber bin aber ganz lieb 

oder vor kurzem nutze die neue radspur auf der fahrbahn und promt ohne zu blinken taxi 10 meter vor mit eingescheert klopfte anne scheibe die ging runter türke am steuer 
,,watt ischn hasster verfahren ? 
ich,, nee aber du
 ,,isch kenn misch hier besser aus als du!
 ich,, ach aber anscheind dein fahrlehrer nicht erst gugst du dann blikst du
 er,, isch hab doch das führerschein und kann fahren,,
 ich na anscheind nicht weil du nicht blinkst und gugst hättest beinahe ein unfall verursacht! 
er,, wer isch,, 
ich ja du,, 
er isch seh nüschts
ich ja weil ich noch stehe 
er dann reg disch nischt auf 
ich sagte zum abschluss 
( der fahrgast schaute intressiert und grinsend )
an den fahrgast wennse sicher und ohne unfallpause ihre fahrt beim nächsten mal ein taxi besteigen wollen dann nehmse ein velotaxi da haben se wenichstens keene idioten am steuer die nur mit kasse und nicht mit kopf denken und fahren ( mit blick auf den fahrer ) fahrgast gröölte vor lachen 
er schloss die scheibe und verprügelte erst mal sein lenker 

ja berliner straßen sind kriegsgebiete und immer auf adrenalin fahren 

ich selber habe herzprobleme ich rege mich über nichts mehr auf um mein herz zu schonen aber der beste kommt zum schluss 

ein alter opa anner ampel fragte mich ob ich überhaupt das rad fahren kann ich sagte darauf hin 
ja kann ich 
da sagte der ganz frech ich habe aber noch nie nen elefanten fahrrad fahren sehn 
ich war erst ma baff 
und sagte das liegt auch daran das ich kein elefant bin hab ja keen rüssel 
bin halt ne kuh aufm gartenzaun da war der baff und sagte nichts mehr 

sehen 90kg frau auf rennrad so schlimm aus????


----------



## zu gefährlich (30. Juli 2011)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> sagen wir's mal so...
> 
> sie = 100 punkte
> du = null punkte



sagen wirs mal so es gibt einbahnstraßen die man als radler auch entgegengestzt fahren kann das sieht man daran das unter dem rotem schild mit weißen streifen darunter ein anderes schild steht mit der aufschrift radfahrer frei

und ich stamme auch vonner hauptschule 


schreibe teilweese im berlina dialekt


----------



## hansmeier (30. Juli 2011)

zu gefährlich schrieb:


> sehen 90kg frau auf rennrad so schlimm aus????



Nich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zu gefährlich (30. Juli 2011)

fraje zeichen


----------



## webalizer (30. Juli 2011)

zu gefährlich schrieb:


> sehen 90kg frau auf rennrad so schlimm aus????



In Kombination mit der durchschnittlichen Körpergröße von Frauen und der üblicherweise knapp bemessenen Sportkleidung: ja!

Das ist aber kein Grund jemanden zu beleidigen.


----------



## zu gefährlich (30. Juli 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> ...es gibt  kälteresistente Frauen? langsam wird´s hier irreal....  -> es ist ein Mann



und ob es die gibt wann war nochmal die kälteste nacht im dezember2010 gewesen??? und ich weib bin bei dieser minus tempratur gefahren war eis kalt aber dank mitleidigen kneipenwirten kein problem jägermeister lässt grüßen  

und wenn ich mich danach noch mit nen kumpel treffe friert der sofort der arme junge sobald wir stehen bleiben


----------



## alet08 (30. Juli 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ziemlich klischeebehaftet hier...
> auch ein toller fußvolksituation. bin mit meinem bike ne einbahnstraße hoch gefahren, nicht auf dem gehweg da da ne schule war sondern auf der leeren straße. wieso auch nicht, ich mein sie war ja frei. bis dann irgendeine chickse '( erwähnenswert, dass es eine hauptschule war in bundesland bremen) mir hinterher rief: "ey biste doof oder was das sit ne einbahnstraße" ich wurde dann ein wenig ausfallend und meinte: glückwunsch du kannst lesen, aber halt das nächste mal einfach das maul




"sie" is´n Kerl.


----------



## zu gefährlich (30. Juli 2011)

ich beleidige niemanden solang der mich nicht auch beleidigt 

ich habe halt etliche unwörter herraus gelassen weil ich der meinung bin das sowas noch nicht mal aus gesprochen werden sollte bin im grunde freundlich nur wenn jemand der meinung sei so ne wörter wie opfa oder anderes los zu lassen ohne das ich überhaupt den gegenüber beleidige da ist es klar das ich dann mich auf dessen niwo runterlasse wenn der mir was willstdu fettes opfa ( im falle von dem taxi fahrer ) entgegen kommt 

aber im falle des polizisten muss ich sagen dass das der 5te stop binnen 10 minuten war und ich zum vorstellungsgespräch musste und sowie so die ampeln alle auf stop and go geschaltet waren und den spruch konnte ich desshalb machen da ich den kannte aus der schule nur das der mich nicht erkannte den job konnte ich abharken bin dann zurück und habe mich für den förster ers ma endschuldigt die hatten so ne aktion an jeder großeen kreuzung standense 

aber der fahrgast auser taxe den habe ich dann abends noch ma auf tour gesehen der hatte mir 20 geschenkt weil der das aufm mittag so lustig fand und ihm selber seine fahrweise ankotzte und bedankte sich so für den tip mit dem velotaxi das der dann auf seiner rückfahrt nutzte und begeistert war 20 trinkgeld sind auch ok da konnte der sich wenigstens über berlin informieren der sagt dann nach dem ich weiter gefahren war ist der ohne zu gucken abjerauscht und ers ma einen peterwagen hinten inne seite gerauscht tja dummheit wurde bestraft


----------



## Bavragor (30. Juli 2011)

zu gefährlich schrieb:


> blablablupp...ich hab ne tolle Phantasie....blabla




Ich frage mich immer noch ob du ein Troll bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (30. Juli 2011)

zu gefährlich schrieb:


> [...]
> ich selber habe herzprobleme ich rege mich über nichts mehr auf um mein herz zu schonen aber der beste kommt zum schluss
> [...]





zu gefährlich schrieb:


> und ob es die gibt wann war nochmal die kälteste nacht im dezember2010 gewesen??? und ich weib bin bei dieser minus tempratur gefahren war eis kalt aber dank mitleidigen kneipenwirten kein problem jägermeister lässt grüßen  [...]



Aber hoffentlich jedes Mal noch eine Flasche Doppelherz hinterher gekippt.


----------



## hansmeier (30. Juli 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer noch ob du ein Troll bist.


----------



## knartzt (30. Juli 2011)

hansmeier schrieb:


>


----------



## Sardic (30. Juli 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> das war unter einfluss von barcardi, 5.0 und den gelabere von pädagogikstudentinnen, da hätte ich allem zugestimmt


Das hätte man mehr ausnutzen müssen,aber da du ein Kerl bist.


----------



## xCupidox (31. Juli 2011)

war ja nicht betrunken, sondern nur sozialkompatibel unter all den pädagogen verloren. vergleichsmäßig wie ein downhillbike in der beachcruiser bzw. hollandradabteilung


----------



## axisofjustice (31. Juli 2011)

An die 90kg-Berlinerin:





Zum Thema:
"Ist das ein Gewehr?"
(Kind, nachdem es meine ATC9k gesehen hat)


----------



## Medusatouch (31. Juli 2011)

Erinnert tatsächlich etwas an den Laser vom Predator


----------



## Wanderradler (31. Juli 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema:
> "Ist das ein Gewehr?"
> (Kind, nachdem es meine ATC9k gesehen hat)


 
Einfach auf die rechte (oder linke) Schulter montieren und behaupten, man ist ein "Predator".

Oder dem Kind einfach fragen: "Was denkst du? Willst du es genau wissen?" *und dabei die Lampe auf das Kind zielen*

*Dieser Beitrag wurde zwar körperlich, aber nicht geistig von mir verfasst. Alles, was jetzt geschrieben wurden ist, wurde unter telepathischer "Zwangskommunikation" durch Aliens hervorgerufen. 
*


----------



## nepo (31. Juli 2011)

Heute nach dem "Schlammsuhlen" vor der Haustür mit Gartenspritze beim Radl entschlammen.

Kleiner Hosenpupser (ca. 10-12 Jahre alt) kommt an mir vorbei, bleibt stehen und dreht sich zu mir.
Eigentlich hätte ich vom äußeren Erscheinungsbild eher ne schwer verständliche Gossensprache und ein paar Frechheiten erwartet, aber:

Junge: "Was is des?"
Ich: "Was? Die Spritze oder das Radl?"
Junge: zeigt mit der Hand auf die Spritze "ne des!"
Ich: "Ne Gartenspritze"
Junge: schaut bissl verwundert "Und was machen Sie damit hier?"
Ich: "Mein Radl sauber, weil's dreckad is."
Junge: "Is da NUR WASSER DRIN?!!!"
Ich: "Ja"
Junge: "OK!" Dreht sich um und geht.

Hab mich dann noch bei ihm bedankt, dass er mir seine Genehmigung erteilt hat. 
Dass Kids, die wie Gangster aussehen, sich einfach nur um die Umwelt sorgen, ist mir irgendwie fast schon unheimlich.


----------



## PhatBiker (1. August 2011)

Das war der `UmweltGangster´ . . . was hät er gemacht wenn du nein gesagt hättest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (1. August 2011)

mit der mac 10 kurzen prozess!!


----------



## Sardic (1. August 2011)

Ich chill mit nem Freund in der Innenstadt,wir drehen uns ne Kippe.
Mein Kollege ist mit neinem KTM CALIBER 32 mit ner Totem da ,da kommt ein ca 10-12 Jähriger ,guckt seinen Vater an und sagt : Guck mal ein Dirt-Bike.


----------



## derSilas (1. August 2011)

wars denn dreckig? würde einiges erklären.


----------



## PhatBiker (1. August 2011)

Hab letztens JENSeits und Bike Fan in Bremen begrüssen dürfen und haben noch ein paar sachen bei mir auf der Arbeit abgeladen. Die Bikes standen in der kleinen Veranstaltungsarena wo doch glatt morgens kurz vor mittag (11uhr rum) schon 3 (4?) Leute mit Flasch Bier in der Hand saßen.
Wir kamen aus der Tür wieder raus und wurden auch gleich angequatscht . . . 

Einer von den Typen " ey, das weisse rad, hast das selber gebaut?" 
Ich " äh, wenn du meinst, teile gekauft und angebaut, dann ja"
er wieder " sieht ja geil aus und die pedalen, hast die tiefergelegt?"
Ich leicht verstört " ähh was ??"
er " ja, die pedalen, hast die tiefergelegt??"

Ich hab da nicht mehr drauf geantwortet und wir drei haben uns umgedreht und sind doch mit ein recht breiten Grinsen auf die Räder.
Wir haben noch den ganzen tag drüber gelacht.


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2011)

war schon ne lustige Angelegenheit!

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag wie das umzusetzen ist?


----------



## Carnologe (1. August 2011)

Wir können ja Evil fragen


----------



## zu gefährlich (2. August 2011)

noch ma zur seete 43 ick kipp ma keen doppelherz hinter de binde nua der jute alte jagermeester und ne dicke verpackung oben unters jäckchen neben bei hardcoretechno inne oan ( ohren ) und inne pedalen treten wie een wildschweeen so das ick hoofe so schnell wie möglig reierabend zu machen um in die warme s bahn zu flüchten wenn nicht wieder de olle heezung im arsch is 

und zur fraje mit dem foto dit is kop ballast mit mehr kop ballast also radhelm mit cam oder lampe 

ich hassse enge klamotten es sei denn es ist ein triko oder reithose alled andre is unbekwem und stöat


----------



## 4mate (2. August 2011)

zu gefährlich schrieb:


> reierabend


----------



## Sardic (2. August 2011)

derSilas schrieb:


> wars denn dreckig? würde einiges erklären.


Bei der Farbe des Rahmens sieht man kein Dreck XD,aber nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (2. August 2011)

wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, werde ich bei den nächsten dirtmasters eine videodokumentation über die gespräche in frauenklos und -duschen machen. es gibt so ziemlich nichts schöneres am morgen als die dikussionen über make-up und haare glätten, während ich mich primär erstmal darüber freue, dass die duschen warm sind


----------



## PhatBiker (2. August 2011)

Gute sache, die Männerwelt wollt schon ewig wissen was da so immer abgeht, vorallem dann wenn Frauen immer zu zweit das Örtchen aufsuchen.


----------



## scary.master (2. August 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZh5qeefsGY"]âª2 Frauen zusammen aufm Kloâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Carnologe (2. August 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## FelixFace (2. August 2011)

What the? 
Ich wusste garnicht, dass Frauen überhaupt aufs Klo gehen.


----------



## xCupidox (2. August 2011)

ok so läuft es da nicht ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixFace (2. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ok so läuft es da nicht ab


Nein, es ist noch schlimmer


----------



## xCupidox (2. August 2011)

kannst du aus deiner langjährigen erfahrung als kerl der auf frauenklos geht sagen?


----------



## FelixFace (2. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> kannst du aus deiner langjährigen erfahrung als kerl der auf frauenklos geht sagen?


In der Tat, Madame, dafür bin ich bekannt


----------



## xCupidox (2. August 2011)

ein komisches fetisch, aber gut jedem das seine.


----------



## Carnologe (2. August 2011)

Ich habe mal ein Video gesehen...


----------



## FelixFace (2. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ein komisches fetisch, aber gut jedem das seine.


Was ist fettig?


----------



## xCupidox (2. August 2011)

carnolage two girls one cup oder tarentinos fußfetisch ?mein feitsch gilt pfannkuchen mit kinderschokolade


----------



## PhatBiker (2. August 2011)

ohja, Pfannekuchen . . . da kommt mir wieder so ein Magengefühl auf welches ich als HUNGER deute . . .


----------



## FelixFace (2. August 2011)

Ich würde ja jetzt gern etwas über das Fußvolk schreiben, aber leider gibt es das hier im Dorfe nicht.


----------



## PhatBiker (2. August 2011)

Fahren die alle Trecker . . . ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (2. August 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Fahren die alle Trecker . . . ??


 


reiten auf kühen so war das in meinem dorf auch


----------



## Carnologe (2. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> carnolage two girls one cup oder tarentinos fußfetisch ?mein feitsch gilt pfannkuchen mit kinderschokolade



Dafür bist Du noch zu jung  Pfannkuchen mit Kinderschokolade ist aber tatsächlich sehr lecker!

BTT:

Danke an die kleine Familie, die uns gestern beim Filmen Platz auf dem Trail gemacht hat. Sie haben sogar mitgefilmt


----------



## FelixFace (2. August 2011)

Durchaus möglich,aber in Sachsen ist wohl allgemein Funkstille, als ich an der Ostsee war, waren die Leute sehr "kontakfreudig".


----------



## xCupidox (2. August 2011)

zu jung?? ich kann einiges ab mach dir da mal keine sorgen. aber wo gibts an der ostsee berge oder bist du CCler?


----------



## FelixFace (2. August 2011)

Ich musste mir ne Stadtschlampe dort ausleihen, weil ich erst 14 bin und naja den Rest könnt ihr euch denken, meine Eltern stehen ebend nicht auf Berge usw.


----------



## PhatBiker (3. August 2011)

14 und jetzt noch ein grünes lämpchen?? ab in die heia kleiner . . . es ist schon spät.


----------



## nepo (3. August 2011)

scary.master schrieb:


> âª2 Frauen zusammen aufm Kloâ¬â      - YouTube



Eigentlich hÃ¤tt ich ja eher die Nummer erwartet:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymVkBDeK4qU&feature=related"]âªMario Barth - Zu Zweit Aufs Kloâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


btt: Neulich hatte ich morgens ein nettes Erlebnis.

Situation: Rote Ampel. Danach geht es nur nach links oder rechts.
Die meisten mÃ¼ssen eh rechts, weil das die einzige BahnunterfÃ¼hrung in der NÃ¤he ist.
Dummerweise kreuzt man dabei direkt den FuÃgÃ¤ngerstrom, der in die gleiche Richtung muss.

Wenn die Ampel auf grÃ¼n umschaltet, bricht an schÃ¶nen Tagen das reinste Affentheater los.
GrundsÃ¤tzlich stellen sich ja SekretÃ¤rinnen (dafÃ¼r halt ich sie jetzt einfach mal so pauschal) mit KÃ¶rbchen am Lenker gaaaaanz nach vorne,
weil man muss einfach vorne stehen. Nachher sind sie zwar allen im Weg, weil se ned vom Fleck kommen, aber egal, an der nÃ¤chsten Ampel machen sie eh wieder das gleiche.
Daneben die Fahrradnerds, die eh die einzig wahren Radfahrer sind.
Von hinten kommt mit Ellenbogeneinsatz der ein oder andere Supersportler, der vor lauter Angst, die anaerobe Schwelle zu unterschreiten, kleine Kinder zur Seite treten wÃ¼rde.
Zwischendrin noch ein paar Jugendliche mit Kippe im Mund auf dem Omarad von der Mama (Sattel natÃ¼rlich ganz unten).

Nun ist auch noch ungÃ¼nstigerweise rechts vom Radweg (links FuÃweg) ein ZeitungsstÃ¤nder.
Eine nichtsahnende Ã¤ltere Dame wollte gerade mit ihrer Zeitung unterm Arm zurÃ¼ck zum FuÃweg,
als die wilde Horde auf sie zugestÃ¼rmt kam (jeder versucht natÃ¼rlich, sich am Start abzusetzen und wichtige Meter gut zu machen).
Leicht entsetzt meinte sie nur:
"LANGSAM junge Leute!"

Ich glaube, ich habe einen Anflug von Panik aus ihrer Stimme rausgehÃ¶rt.


----------



## xCupidox (3. August 2011)

stephan es sind sommerferien, der darf mit 14 wach sein 
die alte dame hätte mal mit der zeitung um sich schlagen sollen


----------



## wazza (3. August 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> 14 und jetzt noch ein grünes lämpchen?? ab in die heia kleiner . . . es ist schon spät.



14 und schon ne stadtschlampe auf zeit bezahlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (3. August 2011)

Auch in den Ferien musste ich mit 14 um 10 im Bett liegen . . . okay es ist 34 jahre her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hat sich wohl bissel geändert.


----------



## xCupidox (3. August 2011)

früh übt sich


----------



## PhatBiker (3. August 2011)

wazza schrieb:


> 14 und schon ne stadtschlampe auf zeit bezahlt?


Ohjee, das kommt noch dazu . . . aber nicht in die heia.


----------



## FelixFace (3. August 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> 14 und jetzt noch ein grünes lämpchen?? ab in die heia kleiner . . . es ist schon spät.


Der Tag ist noch jung 
Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich doch volle 9-10Stunden schlaf habe, aber lieber Mtb fahren und 1:00Uhr ins Bett gehen als Zocken und 20:00Uhr ins Bett gehen.


----------



## PhatBiker (3. August 2011)

das ist doch mal eine aussage . . .


----------



## FelixFace (3. August 2011)

Besteht der Thread hier eigentlich nur aus Offtopic?
Ich fahre da also eine Runde gemütlich durch den Hometrail aufeinmal schreit eine Gruppe voller Behinderter herum und ich bin fast vom Fahrrad gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (3. August 2011)

lieber Offtopic als sowas.


----------



## alet08 (3. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> lieber Offtopic als sowas.



Danke; Meine Formulierung wäre drastischer ausgefallen.


----------



## LeonF (3. August 2011)

Heute war ich auf einem recht ausgesetzen, felsigen und steinigem weg unterwegs (n'Trail halt ), der eher selten von Radlfahrern frequentiert wird. Fahr halt den Trail bergab runter und mir kommen so drei Jungs (alle so zwischen 9 und 12) mit ihrem Vater entgegen. Nach kurzem Erschrecken die Jungs so: "Booaah!!!" Der Vater "GEHT MAL AUF DIE SEITE!!!" Ich denk mir: "Na steigste ab, und lässt die Jungs vorbei gehen" (der Trail war da recht schmal). Man will ja ein gutes Vorbild sein. Ich bin dann auch abgestiegen und hab mich neben den Trail gestellt, nur sah das wohl mit den Klicks ein wenig ungeschickt aus. Dann einer der Jungs im Vorbeigehen nach dem höflichen Dankesagen: "Ha, hängengeblieben!" 
Mist... und hab mir gedacht, ich hab sie beeindruckt


----------



## Wanderradler (3. August 2011)

So Leute, (ist wirklich so passiert)

habe etwas seltsames erlebt, ich einen Berg (Straße) hochgeradelt, da wurde es "Klischeehaft-amerikanisch". Da kam ein fast "Amischlitten"-ähnliches Gefährt angerauscht (Cabrio), hielt wollte mich überholen.

Ein junger Mann und 2 junge Damen drinne, fuhren links an mir vorbei und wurden langsamer und hatten mich kurz beäugt, fuhren davon, haben aber alle gelacht. Einfach so, ohne Grund oder das die mich irgendwie angeschaut hatten, einfach so.

War bestimmt ein "Auslachen", typisch "neureiche" Schnösel, aber gut, bei sowas lasse ich mich nicht aus dem Konzept bringen.


Und noch was, hat jemand Erfahrungen, ob es in Asien (China, Japan) Radwege gibt?

Bin einem Radweg (rot gefärbt, also ein Teil Radweg, der andere Teil Fussvolksweg) entlang, da kommt ne Gruppe Asiaten an (Jugendliche Gruppe, aber weit verstreut), 2 davon hatten mich gesehen und sind einfach auf dem Radweg geblieben, sind also mehr rechts zur Seite gegangen, statt linker Hand, Wo der Teil "Fussweg" ist.

Seltsames Völkchen, naja, gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## kroiterfee (3. August 2011)

wieso gleich neureiche schnösel? neid? vielleicht hast du einfach nur bescheuert ausgesehen!


----------



## PhatBiker (3. August 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Und noch was, hat jemand Erfahrungen, ob es in Asien (China, Japan) Radwege gibt?
> 
> Bin einem Radweg (rot gefärbt, also ein Teil Radweg, der andere Teil Fussvolksweg) entlang, da kommt ne Gruppe Asiaten an (Jugendliche Gruppe, aber weit verstreut), 2 davon hatten mich gesehen und sind einfach auf dem Radweg geblieben, sind also mehr rechts zur Seite gegangen, statt linker Hand, Wo der Teil "Fussweg" ist.
> 
> Seltsames Völkchen, naja, gibt schlimmeres.



Solche Leute gibt es überall, muss kein Asiate sein der sich so benimmt. Die meisten Fussgänger sind so . . . und nun fällt dein Weltbild zusammen . . . auch Deutsche gehen auf Radwege und machen kein platz.


----------



## black soul (3. August 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> So Leute, (ist wirklich so passiert)
> 
> habe etwas seltsames erlebt, ich einen Berg (Straße) hochgeradelt, da wurde es "Klischeehaft-amerikanisch". Da kam ein fast "Amischlitten"-ähnliches Gefährt angerauscht (Cabrio), hielt wollte mich überholen.
> 
> ...




 spinnst du??
so ein unsinn .
hast sicher lächerlich ausgesehen. und asiaten sind nicht anders als der rest der welt.


----------



## Cuberius (3. August 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> [... ] haben aber alle gelacht. [...]



Autofahrer können lachen?


----------



## FelixFace (3. August 2011)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Autofahrer können lachen?


Bei mir hupen sie höchstens.

Ich hatte mein Schulpraktikum, bin da also zur Bushaltestelle gelaufen und da kam mir eine Oma auf dem Fußgängerweg entgegen, sie stieg ab und meinte:,,Junger Mann, weist du denn nicht wo der Radweg ist!?"(Sie klang schon wütend, bestimmt weil ihr Mann nichtmehr so kann oder was weis ich)Als sie fertig mit ihrem gesülze war hab ich sie drauf hingewiesen, dass sie auf dem falschen Weg fährt,Sie sagte nur:,,Ach du lieber Himmel, das tut mir aber Leid,aber wir alten Leute können auch nichtmehr so".
Ja aber davon gibt es viele.


----------



## dickerbert (3. August 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> So Leute, (ist wirklich so passiert)


Und ich dachte schon, du hättest um 4 Uhr morgens endlich eine Bikerin getroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (3. August 2011)

FelixFace schrieb:


> Bei mir hupen sie höchstens.
> 
> Ich hatte mein Schulpraktikum, bin da also zur Bushaltestelle gelaufen und da kam mir eine Oma auf dem Fußgängerweg entgegen, sie stieg ab und meinte:,,Junger Mann, weist du denn nicht wo der Radweg ist!?"(Sie klang schon wütend, bestimmt weil ihr Mann nichtmehr so kann oder was weis ich)Als sie fertig mit ihrem gesülze war hab ich sie drauf hingewiesen, dass sie auf dem falschen Weg fährt,Sie sagte nur:,,Ach du lieber Himmel, das tut mir aber Leid,aber wir alten Leute können auch nichtmehr so".
> Ja aber davon gibt es viele.


Na, wieder wach?
Alle über 15 sind bei dir doch ALT, oder?


----------



## Wanderradler (3. August 2011)

dickerbert schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte schon, du hättest um 4 Uhr morgens endlich eine Bikerin getroffen


 
Hätte ich mir gewünscht, als ich am 23. Juli (für mich ein Ehrwürdiger Tag ab jetzt) 180 Km geradelt bin.

Das mit dem 4 Uhr hat sich in den nächsten 8 Monaten erstmal erledigt.

Bin in einer Maßnahme, um meine beruflichen Chancen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt zu "erhöhen".

Aber dafür gefällt es mir bisher sehr in dieser Maßnahme. Sehr nette und einfühlsame Leute, die die Maßnahme durchführen.

Aber leider kein Morgenradeln mehr (aber WE lasse ich dafür die Kilometersau raus).



			
				black soul schrieb:
			
		

> hast sicher lächerlich ausgesehen.


 
Das denke ich auch, seit ich in einer berufl. Maßnahme stecke und keine Arbeitssachen erstmal anziehen muss (außer bei Praktikas), musste ich immer, um ordentlich auszusehen, mit Jeans losfahren und musste dabei natürlich meinen Sattel sehr weit runterstecken.

Sah bzw. sehe bestimmt aus wie ein Jugendlicher, die mit ihren Bikes sehr tief sitzen.


----------



## darkJST (3. August 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> (...)mit Jeans losfahren und musste dabei natürlich meinen Sattel sehr weit runterstecken.



Diese Logik entzieht sich mir, ich fahr, egal mit was für einer Beinbekleidung, mit gescheiter Sattelhöhe...außer wenns steil runter geht logischerweise


----------



## LeonF (3. August 2011)

Mein Gott, warum ist jeder unter 30-jährige in diesem Thread ein A*schloch und jeder der irgendwas über Asiaten oder sonst eine andere Bevölkerungsgruppe schreibt, ein Rassist???  Das ist echt ätzend!!! Sofort, wenn man etwas postet, wird man irgendwie angefeindet. Das nervt total! Könnt ihr das mal lassen, bitte? 

So OT ende... Ausbruch vorbei...


----------



## PhatBiker (3. August 2011)

lass dich nicht nerven, wir alle wollen doch nur spielen.


----------



## LeonF (3. August 2011)

Ja genau, vor allem du...


----------



## PhatBiker (3. August 2011)

juup


----------



## Sardic (3. August 2011)

Ich will nicht spielen,ich will biken


----------



## Wanderradler (3. August 2011)

Und ich gehe jetzt mit meinem Bike spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Child3k (3. August 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> asiaten sind nicht anders als der rest der welt.



Doch natürlich sind sie das - jedes Land/Kontinent hat seine Unterschiede was Kultur und als normal akzeptiertes Verhalten angeht. Ich kann auch überall auf der Welt taub rumlaufen und mein Landsmänner und Frauen rauspicken


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (3. August 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> asiaten sind nicht anders als der rest der welt.



Doch! Verstrahlt .


----------



## xCupidox (3. August 2011)

heute mórgen am bahnhof: ich 2 rucksäcke ( wanderrucksack mit klamotten und einen mit uniunterlagen) , meinem bike und naja schuhe mit absatz( passten nicht in den rucksack, daher hab ich die angezogen statt den chucks) und kleid( ist ja sommer*hust*). die älteren herrschaften schauten den helm an mein bike, dann mich und dann: "sagen sie mit soviel gepäck und den schuhen sind sie eine tour gefahren?" ich hab ihnen dann erklärt, dass ich nur in urlaub fahre und ich mit meinem( dirt-)bike auch keine touren fahren kann.
und dann das kommentar im zug von einem herrn, den ich am liebsten wegen seiner art und seinem gelabere eh schon gern den 15er übern schädel gezogen hätte: ja scheiß mountainbikes, die können doch nichts und die fahrer sehen aus, als würden sie die ganze zeit aufm dem klo sitzen und zerstören die natur." ich hab ihn dann so höflich wie es geht meine meinung zu seiner aussage gesagt...


----------



## Quator94 (3. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> heute mórgen am bahnhof: ich 2 rucksäcke ( wanderrucksack mit klamotten und einen mit uniunterlagen) , meinem bike und naja schuhe mit absatz( passten nicht in den rucksack, daher hab ich die angezogen statt den chucks) und kleid( ist ja sommer*hust*).



Egal wie sehr ich mich anstrenge, das kann ich mir einfach nicht bildhaft vorstellen...


----------



## xCupidox (3. August 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Egal wie sehr ich mich anstrenge, das kann ich mir einfach nicht bildhaft vorstellen...


 

ich mach dir ein foto^^


----------



## JENSeits (3. August 2011)

ich kanns 
bild wäre trotzdem interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (3. August 2011)

*"700 Euro!?! Also da kann man sich auch auch ein Rad für kaufen. Zwar kein gutes, aber immerhin..."*

Aussage eines älteren Herren um die 65, der gerade seinen Rasenmäher aus der Garage holte, während mein Traxxas E-Revo VXL 1:16 (Hersteller-HP | Meine Galerie) mit 63km/h die Straße runter schoss. Japp, 270 Kaufpreis + 435 für Tuning & Teileaustausch - Modellbau ist auch ein sehr teures Hobby...  

War ein sehr netter Plausch mit dem Herrn. Ich hab ihm dann noch ein bißchen die Technik erklärt ("Wow, der war jetzt aber ganz schön schnell!") und er erzählte noch was a weng über Fahrräder ("In meinem Alter muss man ja fit bleiben, ja?"). Insgesamt ne sehr informative Situation...


----------



## sic_ (3. August 2011)

Aufm weg vom Weißen Stein runter eine kleine Familie getroffen..

Kind: "Mama, sowas will ich auch machen!"

Das Gesicht der Mutter war lustig


----------



## pjgraf (3. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ich mach dir ein foto^^



wäre echt gut, bestimmt super anzusehen


----------



## Armani (3. August 2011)

Vorhin aufm Weg zum Training (kein Radsport  )

Vor mir eine Dame ca Mitte 50 auf dem Fahrrad und vor ihr dann ihr Mann. Kaum hatte ich die Dame überholt rief sie ihrem Mann schon zu "Radfahrer von hinten, fahr mal rechts!"  Fand ich ja schon nett auch wenns überflüssig war.
Aber ihr Göttergatte schüttelte nur den Kopf und rief dann "Nö, hier muss jetzt keiner überholen!" und fuhr stur in der Mitte des Weges weiter.

Da wäre locker Platz für drei Räder nebeneinander gewesen, als der Weg dann breiter wurde bin ich vorbei und meinte nur "Sind wir im Kindergarten?"
Eine Antwort habe ich nicht mehr gehört. ^^


----------



## bobons (4. August 2011)

Kein Fußvolk, aber: Eine Spinne hat seit 3 Wochen ein Nest auf meiner Hinterradnabe. Dass der nicht schlecht wird beim Fahren. 
Die hat bestimmt gedacht die Speichen wären ein superbes Netz und sich direkt mal in die Mitte quartiert.


----------



## Wanderradler (4. August 2011)

bobons schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Fußvolk, aber: Eine Spinne hat seit 3 Wochen ein Nest auf meiner Hinterradnabe. Dass der nicht schlecht wird beim Fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kein Wunder, wenn du mit den Speichen die Spinne "verhätschelst".
Sie gewöhnt sich dran, dass ihr alles gemacht wird, hat keine Lust mehr deswegen selber rumzuspinnen.


----------



## dickerbert (4. August 2011)

Die hat sich ins gemachte Netz gesetzt xD


----------



## tschakar (4. August 2011)

sic_ schrieb:


> Aufm weg vom Weißen Stein runter eine kleine Familie getroffen..
> 
> Kind: "Mama, sowas will ich auch machen!"
> 
> Das Gesicht der Mutter war lustig



richtung schriesheim oder dossenheim ?


----------



## Shoxar (4. August 2011)

Ich bin gerade munter am Wheelie-üben, da kommt ein Traktor Fahrer auf die brilliante Idee, den Fahrradweg zu benutzen. Fängt der an zu Hupen, ich zeig auf die Straße, er verneint.

Wheelie's machen (steht da was in der STVO darüber? ) gerechtfertigt also ein Hupen, aber den kompletten Radweg versperren (keine Ausweichmöglichkeit) ist ja nicht so schlimm...


----------



## Snap4x (4. August 2011)

Soviel ich weiß darfst du nur nicht freihändig fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GRayFoXX (4. August 2011)

Einräder sind ja auch nicht verboten ;-)
Aber ich nehme an, der Traktorfahrer hatte einen Grund, den Radweg zu missbrauchen?


----------



## bobons (4. August 2011)

Ich muss schrecklich aussehen: Heute sind 2 Radfahrer (junger Mann, alte Frau) fast hingeflogen als sie um die Kurve kamen und mich sahen.
Vielleicht lag es auch daran dass sie meine Spur geschnitten haben. 

Zum Glück rechne ich immer mit der Dummheit anderer.


----------



## Carnologe (4. August 2011)




----------



## FelixFace (4. August 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Na, wieder wach?
> Alle über 15 sind bei dir doch ALT, oder?


Ab 40, *duck und weg*


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. August 2011)

Überfress Dich net Rocco.............


----------



## xCupidox (4. August 2011)

FelixFace schrieb:


> Ab 40, *duck und weg*


 
hehe richtig so.  trotz allem respekt muss man sich nicht alles gefallen lassen


----------



## PhatBiker (4. August 2011)

jaja, macht mich alten Mann ruhig fertig . . . auf das die grauen Haare mehr werden.


----------



## alet08 (4. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> hehe richtig so.  trotz allem respekt muss man sich nicht alles gefallen lassen



Ich mach euch fertig,

...wenn ich aus meinem Rollstuhl hoch komm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nach´m backflip


----------



## xCupidox (4. August 2011)

oh der downhillrollstuhl mit rücktritt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (4. August 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Ich mach euch fertig,
> 
> ...wenn ich aus meinem Rollstuhl hoch komm
> 
> ...



Duu?? Wer bist du eigendlich und was für ein problem hast du? Ausser langeweile . . .


----------



## xCupidox (4. August 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Duu?? Wer bist du eigendlich und was für ein problem hast du? Ausser langeweile . . .


 

er ist über 40


----------



## axisofjustice (4. August 2011)

Laaangweilig.



> Ich bin gerade munter am Wheelie-üben, da kommt ein Traktor Fahrer auf die brilliante Idee, den Fahrradweg zu benutzen. Fängt der an zu Hupen, ich zeig auf die Straße, er verneint.



Ziemlich breiter Fahrradweg. Sicher, dass du dich nicht geirrt hast und es die Straße war? ^^


----------



## Snap4x (4. August 2011)




----------



## FelixFace (4. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> er ist über 40


Merkt man, mein Opa misst Schiffe bei Google Earth aus


----------



## Shoxar (4. August 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Laaangweilig.
> 
> 
> 
> Ziemlich breiter Fahrradweg. Sicher, dass du dich nicht geirrt hast und es die Straße war? ^^



Ist ja auch sehr schwer zu unterscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (4. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> er ist über 40


Ich, ähäm, Räusper . . . auch.


----------



## PhatBiker (4. August 2011)

FelixFace schrieb:


> Merkt man, mein Opa misst Schiffe bei Google Earth aus


tolles hobby . . . werd ich auch machen wenn ich 100 bin.


----------



## xCupidox (4. August 2011)

na das dauert ja nicht mehr so lange... kannst schonmal google earth als startseite installieren

ich krieg noch ärger ich seh schon


----------



## PhatBiker (4. August 2011)

nee, keine Angst . . . du nicht.


----------



## xCupidox (4. August 2011)

mui narrenfreiheit


----------



## pyroGhost (4. August 2011)

wie war das? jung ist man bis 25, dann beginnt die vorverwesung?


----------



## Wanderradler (5. August 2011)

pyroGhost schrieb:
			
		

> wie war das? jung ist man bis 25, dann beginnt die vorverwesung?


 
 Bin 28 Jahr alt, aber ich habe das Gefühl, 30 werden geht schneller, als mir lieb ist.


Naja, hoffe nur, dass ich mal als alter Knacker immer noch Biken kann, (gibt es dann eben Pedelecs) wenn ja, bin ich auch im Alter glücklich.


----------



## Aldar (5. August 2011)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade munter am Wheelie-üben, da kommt ein Traktor Fahrer auf die brilliante Idee, den Fahrradweg zu benutzen. Fängt der an zu Hupen, ich zeig auf die Straße, er verneint.
> 
> Wheelie's machen (steht da was in der STVO darüber? ) gerechtfertigt also ein Hupen, aber den kompletten Radweg versperren (keine Ausweichmöglichkeit) ist ja nicht so schlimm...


 
nö aber das versperren eines radwegs der für den landwirtschaftlichen verkehr freigegeben ist


----------



## Shoxar (5. August 2011)

Aldar schrieb:


> nö aber das versperren eines radwegs der für den landwirtschaftlichen verkehr freigegeben ist



Da waren mehrere Aus/Einfahrten während seiner Tour auf dem Radweg, das hatte nichts mehr mit Landwirtschaft zu tun. 
Ich glaub der wollte einfach nur die Autos meiden.

Kurz auf den Radweg um auf sein Feld zu kommen verstehe ich ja noch. Aber den als alternative zur Straße nutzen?


----------



## Aldar (5. August 2011)

/korinthenkackmodus an

ein traktor muss nicht  aufs feld wollen/müssen ums als landwirtschaftliches/r KFZ /Verkehr zu gelten - er ist es auch wenn er nur zur nächsten kneipe will 

und mal ehrlich - wir würden das auch tun wenn ide strasse zuviel verkehr hat ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (5. August 2011)

Aldar schrieb:


> /korinthenkackmodus an
> 
> ein traktor muss nicht aufs feld wollen/müssen ums als landwirtschaftliches/r KFZ /Verkehr zu gelten - er ist es auch wenn er nur zur nächsten kneipe will
> 
> und mal ehrlich - wir würden das auch tun wenn ide strasse zuviel verkehr hat ;-)


 

klar ich weiche immer mit dem auto auf den radweg aus weil mir die straße zu voll ist^^ alternativ dann den bürgersteig


----------



## Lorenszo (5. August 2011)

Vor uns war eine wanderergruppe.
Wir riefen "achtung" und die gruppe machte platz nur ein älterer mann hat mich mit seinem wanderstock ins gesicht geschlagen aber zum glück hatte ich einen fullface helm an! Ich hätte dem am liebsten eine kopfnuss gegeben, wir sind dann aber doch weitergefahren.


----------



## Targut (5. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> klar ich weiche immer mit dem auto auf den radweg aus weil mir die straße zu voll ist^^ alternativ dann den bürgersteig


Das mache ich auch immer ,bei Brücken ohne Geländer macht sich auch mal der Allradantrieb bezahlt wenn man sich mal verschätzt.
Und für jeden rabiaten MTBler den ich mit dem Pick-Up in den Fluss stoss male ich mir ein Rennrad auf die Motorhaube.


----------



## Wabaki (5. August 2011)

Lorenszo schrieb:


> Vor uns war eine wanderergruppe.
> Wir riefen "achtung" und die gruppe machte platz nur ein älterer mann hat mich mit seinem wanderstock ins gesicht geschlagen aber zum glück hatte ich einen fullface helm an! Ich hätte dem am liebsten eine kopfnuss gegeben, wir sind dann aber doch weitergefahren.



Und da machst du nichts? Dem hätte ich auf gleiche Weise geeatnwortet


----------



## Lorenszo (5. August 2011)

Naja wir wahren sehr schnell und wollten den trail genießen und unseren spaß nicht durch einen alten krüppel versauen lassen! Außerdem hat einer von uns der hinter mir war den mit einem drift angefahren ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. August 2011)

Bei tätlichen Angriffen ....Personalien feststellen und die betreffende Person zur Anzeige bringen.
Zeugen aufnehmen.
Ist mir und ein paar Freunden letztes Jahr passiert,allerdings Spazierstockschläge nur auf den Körper.
Die betreffenden Personen hatten jedoch Fracksausen und gaben die Personalien nicht heraus.
Also fuhren zwei von uns schnurstracks zur Polizei während die anderen gemütlich, mit einigem Sicherheitsabstand, der Spaziergängergruppe folgte.
Über Telefon verständigten wir uns.
25min später kamen wir zu einem Waldparkplatz......und wer wartete dort schon.........
Die netten Herren nahmen die Daten auf und wiesen die Spaziergänger darauf hin daß sie in den nächsten Tagen eine anzeige bekämen.


----------



## hansmeier (5. August 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Die netten Herren nahmen die Daten auf und wiesen die Spaziergänger darauf hin daß sie in den nächsten Tagen eine anzeige bekämen.


----------



## FelixFace (5. August 2011)

Wabaki schrieb:


> Und da machst du nichts? Dem hätte ich auf gleiche Weise geeatnwortet


Am Ende holt er noch seine Mp5 raus, das wollen wir doch nicht. 

Ps:Wieso zeigt es mein Profilbild nicht an?


----------



## naf (5. August 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Bei tätlichen Angriffen ....Personalien feststellen und die betreffende Person zur Anzeige bringen.
> Zeugen aufnehmen.
> Ist mir und ein paar Freunden letztes Jahr passiert,allerdings Spazierstockschläge nur auf den Körper.
> Die betreffenden Personen hatten jedoch Fracksausen und gaben die Personalien nicht heraus.
> ...



Kindergarten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. August 2011)

Wenn Du meinst.


----------



## William Foster (5. August 2011)

Wabaki schrieb:


> Und da machst du nichts? Dem hätte ich auf gleiche Weise geeatnwortet


Klar, es hat ja auch jeder einen Wanderstock beim Biken dabei. 


Lorenszo schrieb:


> Naja wir wahren sehr schnell und wollten den trail genießen und unseren spaß nicht durch einen alten krüppel versauen lassen! Außerdem hat einer von uns der hinter mir war den mit einem drift angefahren ...


Genauso dämlich.


naf schrieb:


> Kindergarten!


Kindergrippe!


----------



## xCupidox (5. August 2011)

da geben sich beide parteien nicht sonderlich viel


----------



## MrJerwain (5. August 2011)

Aldar schrieb:


> /korinthenkackmodus an
> 
> ein traktor muss nicht  aufs feld wollen/müssen ums als landwirtschaftliches/r KFZ /Verkehr zu gelten - er ist es auch wenn er nur zur nächsten kneipe will
> 
> und mal ehrlich - wir würden das auch tun wenn ide strasse zuviel verkehr hat ;-)



Ich vermute mal er wollte den Autofahrern zuliebe nicht die Straße verstopfen. Äußerst verständlich und ich als Autofahrer wäre ihm auch dankbar...


----------



## Wabaki (6. August 2011)

William Foster schrieb:


> Klar, es hat ja auch jeder einen Wanderstock beim Biken dabei.
> 
> Genauso dämlich.
> 
> Kindergrippe!



Ich hätte da eher an meine Pumpe gedacht.


----------



## William Foster (6. August 2011)

Wabaki schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eher an meine Pumpe gedacht.



Na gut, das geht. Ich versuchs mir auch gerade bildlich vorzustellen: Opa mit Hut und Wanderstock gegen Biker mit Fullfacehelm und Minipumpe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (6. August 2011)

Opa gewinnt wegen mehr `Waffenlänge´ und mehr Kampferfahrung . . .


----------



## scary.master (6. August 2011)

William Foster schrieb:


> Klar, es hat ja auch jeder einen Wanderstock beim Biken dabei.
> 
> Genauso dämlich.
> 
> Kindergrippe!



glücklich ist der mit schnellspanner an der sattelstütze *hust*

mich und meine freundin hatt letztens n autofahrer überholt (innerorts) und fährt meine freundin fast zusammen weil sie gerade am links abbiegen ist (sie fährt anständig handzeichen usw alles gemacht ich war hinter ihr)
danach fährt er uns nach, blockiert die seitenstraße ich fahr weiter und meine freundin hält an weil sie noch nich so gut fahren kann und der proll machts fenster runter und beleidigt sie dann auchnoch, bin dann natürlich zurrückgerollt und hab mein kopf mal durchs offene fenster reingesteckt und ihm ins gesicht gebrüllt was ihm einfällt sie zu beleidigen. Dann wurde er schonmal still und die augen immer kleiner.
dann ist er uns noch nachgerollt und versucht andauernt die straße zu versperren, und wollte die rennleitung rufen. ich hab mich dann vor ihm auf die straße gestellt, meiner freundin gesagt sie soll schonma vorfahren und als sie weg war bin ich dann auch los und seitlich in nen fußgänger weg reingefahren, schon war ruhe

eig. hätten wir im nachhinen die polizei kommen lassen sollen, wir hatten ja nichts falsch gemacht und für ihn wäre es dann, telefonieren am steuer, beleidigung, gefählicher eingriff in den straßenverkehr (das rumrollen auf der hauptstraße) und des nachstellen.


----------



## Wanderradler (6. August 2011)

Ihr habt wohl alle Pech?*grübelgrübel*

Ich sage immer zu mir (leider keine Ahnung von der Materie) alles auf Minikamera(Helmkamera) aufnehmen (inklusive Autokennzeichen und Co.) und ab ins Internet (Internetpranger, ähnlich, wie man seine Nachbarn anprangern kann). 

Bisher hatte ich noch nie sowas selbst erlebt.


----------



## Jetpilot (6. August 2011)

Rechtlich zweifelhafte Veröffentlichungen dieser Art handeln einem selbst wohl mehr Ärger ein als denen, die man damit Bestrafen will. Rennleitung holen ist wohl immernoch das effektivste, macht bei denen auch den meisten Eindruck...


----------



## bobons (6. August 2011)

William Foster schrieb:


> Na gut, das geht. Ich versuchs mir auch gerade bildlich vorzustellen: Opa mit Hut und Wanderstock gegen Biker mit Fullfacehelm und Minipumpe.



Downhiller haben doch immer die Standpumpe dabei, sonst kommt man bei den 2,7 Zoll-Reifen nicht schnell voran. 
Ich verstehe im Allgemeinen das Verhalten von beiden Parteien nicht, einmal die Fahrer die mit 30 km/h nah an den Rentnern vorbeidonnern auf Singletrails, und dann die Leute die panisch ins Gebüsch springen oder sogar aggressiv werden...
Ich verstehe aber auch nicht warum sich die Leute Samstags die Einkaufswagen in die Hacken fahren, oder warum jemand im 1 km-Stau morgens auf der B464 2 Autos überholen muss.
Solche Leute haben doch mit 45 einen Herzinfarkt und haben doch nichts von der ganzen Aufregung gehabt. Ein bisschen südliche Lebensweise (Leben und leben lassen) würde uns Deutschen mal gut tun.

BTT und Selbstzitat: 



bobons schrieb:


> Ich muss schrecklich aussehen: Heute sind 2 Radfahrer (junger Mann, alte Frau) fast hingeflogen als sie um die Kurve kamen und mich sahen.
> Vielleicht lag es auch daran dass sie meine Spur geschnitten haben.
> 
> Zum Glück rechne ich immer mit der Dummheit anderer.



Heute schon wieder! Ich fahre mit 18 km/h um eine übersichtliche Kurve auf dem Radweg, dann sieht mich eine alte Dame die mir entgegenfährt, schreit "Jesses Gott!" oder ähnlich und lässt fast ihr Rad fallen beim Absteigen. 

Wo lernen die Leute eigentlich, dass man zuerst nach vorne absteigt und dann erst bremst? Gibt es da einen geheimen "Wadenkodex der blauen Flecken und Pedalabdrücke"? 

PS: Ich trage weder Fullface noch sonstige DH-Ausrüstung, also kein Grund zu erschrecken...oder? 

Apropos Fullface: Neulich kam mir auf der Landstrasse ein ~50 Jahre alter Rennradler entgegen mit einem Fullface. Sah echt witzig aus.


----------



## JENSeits (6. August 2011)

War bestimmt nen MET Parachute, oder?


----------



## RetroRider (6. August 2011)

Mir ist gestern zum ersten Mal ein Geisterfahrer _mit Helm_ entgegengekommen. Fantasiegesetze sind halt hipper als echte Gesetze.
Daß Leute bei meinem Anblick vom Rad fallen ist mir leider auch schon öfters passiert. 
Außerdem hat es sich bewährt, mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit um uneinsehbare Ecken zu fahren. Viele Jogger und Radler sind nämlich im Herzen Engländer und bevorzugen die linke Wegseite.
Im Endeffekt hilft wirklich nur Gelassenheit üben (muss man wirklich üben), wie der Vorvorposter schon schrieb.


----------



## bobons (6. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> War bestimmt nen MET Parachute, oder?



Nein, es war ein reiner Fullface ohne abnehmbaren Kinnbügel. Mehr erstaunt hat mich dabei das Alter. Ich sehe hier im Karlsruher Raum deutlich mehr 50+ auf Rennrädern und MTBs als junge Leute im 20er/30er Bereich. Die alten schreckt das Wetter eben nicht ab.


----------



## xCupidox (6. August 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> . Ein bisschen südliche Lebensweise (Leben und leben lassen) würde uns Deutschen mal gut tun.


oder wie man im norden sagt: akzeptieren und ignorieren



bobons schrieb:


> .
> Wo lernen die Leute eigentlich, dass man zuerst nach vorne absteigt und dann erst bremst? Gibt es da einen geheimen "Wadenkodex der blauen Flecken und Pedalabdrücke"?


 
frag das meine wade ich. hab da ne smily-narbe dadurch-.-


----------



## Busknutscher (6. August 2011)

Es ist zwar kein wirklicher "Spruch", aber ein amüsantes Vorkommnis hatte ich letztens doch:
Vor 2 Wochen hat mich auf dem Heimweg im Kreisverkehr ein Bus über den Haufen gefahren, ich hatte jedoch sehr viel Glück und bin mit zersetzem Rahmen und Laufrädern sowie stumpfen Bauchtrauma plus reichlich dicker Prellungen und Schürfwunden weggekommen. Busfahrer trägt übrigens 100% Schuld, ist einfach losgefahren...

Naja, zum amüsanten Geschehnis: Als ich dann da im Kreisverkehr auf dem Rücken liege versammelten sich natürlich nicht nur Polizei, RTW und Notarzt sondern auch eine gute Sammlung Anwohner. Mein absoluter Favorit war jedoch die sehr nette alte Dame, die mir einen hellblauen Stockschirm antrug und mich für bestimmt 3 Minuten fragte: "Junger Mann, haben Sie den bei dem Unfall verloren?". Auch mehrmaliges Versichern, dass ich auf 80km-Touren keinen Stockschirm mitnehme, und dass er wirklich nicht meiner ist führten nur dazu, dass erneut nachgefragt wurde^^

War aber auch in der Hinsicht ein sehr positives Erlebnis, dass die selbe Dame mir direkt anbot auf mein Rad auzupassen, bis ich wieder fit wäre. Fand ich dann aber doch ulkig im Nachhinein, dass man mir einen Riesenschirm antrug^^

Ignorante Fußgänger gibt es aber auch wirklich reichlich: Gemischter Rad/Fußweg in der Stadt und mir kommen 3 Damen um die mitte 40 entgegen. Ich bremse und klingele selbstverständlich, da sie nicht auswichen obwohl ich Ihnen den berg hoch entgegen kam. Zu hören war dann nur folgende Konversation untereinander: "ist das hier nicht auch für Fahrräder? Nee, hier nicht mehr, der soll ruhig mal warten!" Sind dann in aller Seelenruhe über die ganze Breite verteilt weitergegangen und ich durfte die nächsten 100m hinterherzuckeln, da die Straße nicht zu befahren war (Einbahnstrasse mit reichlich verkehr entgegenkommend). Bei sowas frage ich mich immer wieder wie verbittert man sein muss um ein solches verhalten an den Tag zu legen...

Gruß

P.S: Zu dem Fahrradweg: Auf dem Rückweg hab ich nochmal nachgeschaut, ist in der Tat gemischter Rad/Gehsteig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (6. August 2011)

Ne AirZound hÃ¤tte da geholfen...   

Oder noch ne Nummer grÃ¶Ãer: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWpLfVpk7Yw&feature=related"]âªTrain horn on campusâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Oder noch noch ne Nummer grÃ¶Ãer: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiWNw0A1Ijg&feature=fvst"]âªBigger than a Train Horn!â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]




Ach ja, ist in den USA ein sehr beliebter Sport:  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQpa8whzwAE"]âªScaring People With A Train Hornâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## naf (7. August 2011)

Busknutscher schrieb:


> Es ist zwar kein wirklicher "Spruch", aber ein amüsantes Vorkommnis hatte ich letztens doch:
> Vor 2 Wochen hat mich auf dem Heimweg im Kreisverkehr ein Bus über den Haufen gefahren, ich hatte jedoch sehr viel Glück und bin mit zersetzem Rahmen und Laufrädern sowie stumpfen Bauchtrauma plus reichlich dicker Prellungen und Schürfwunden weggekommen. Busfahrer trägt übrigens 100% Schuld, ist einfach losgefahren...
> 
> Naja, zum amüsanten Geschehnis: Als ich dann da im Kreisverkehr auf dem Rücken liege versammelten sich natürlich nicht nur Polizei, RTW und Notarzt sondern auch eine gute Sammlung Anwohner. Mein absoluter Favorit war jedoch die sehr nette alte Dame, die mir einen hellblauen Stockschirm antrug und mich für bestimmt 3 Minuten fragte: "Junger Mann, haben Sie den bei dem Unfall verloren?". Auch mehrmaliges Versichern, dass ich auf 80km-Touren keinen Stockschirm mitnehme, und dass er wirklich nicht meiner ist führten nur dazu, dass erneut nachgefragt wurde^^
> ...




kraaaaaaaaaaaaaaass alder!


----------



## Targut (7. August 2011)

naf schrieb:


> kraaaaaaaaaaaaaaass alder!


 Das triffts relativ gut ,so harmlos klingt dieser Kuss nicht unbedingt.
Gute Besserung und zum glück hat der Bus dir nicht noch mehr zerdeppert.


----------



## naf (7. August 2011)

Hoffentlich hat der Bus keinen Schaden davongetragen!


----------



## ILJA (7. August 2011)

der Lefty-Klassiker immer wieder aufs neue:

"Hats bei Ihnen nur für die halbe Gabel gereicht"


----------



## 4Springfield (7. August 2011)

Ich habe auch ne lustige Geschichte mit nem älteren Herren gehabt.
Ich war im Fürther Stadtwald unterwegs um mal seit langer wieder zu Radeln (war vor paar Monaten mit damals noch nem Dirtbike). Als ich mein Bike ein paar Treppen hoch Schiebte habe ich einen alten Mann getroffen der meinte "Mensch haste da aber ein tollen Flitzer!" 
Ich meinte " Naja flitzer eher weniger und er ist auch schon ein bssl alt" 
Darauf er wiederum "Naja macht ja nichts obs alt ist und übrigends, an der "Alten Veste" fahren auch welche mit so welchen Rädern rum." 
Darauf meinte ich "ja weiß ich, aber ich dachte da ist es verboten" 
Da meinte er "Naja ist doch egal ob es verboten ist" 
Ich war danach so baff, dass es auch so welche leute gibt....grad in Franken


----------



## J.Hahn (7. August 2011)

Ich zu einem Kollegen: Wenns mal eine Righty gibt, dann leg' ich mir auch sowas zu.
Der Kollege: Righty? Ach... jetzt weiß ich, was Lefty heissen soll!

Bye.


----------



## Busknutscher (7. August 2011)

Keine Sorge, soweit ich weiß gehts dem Bus gut^^ Leider hab ich kein Foto von den niedrigen Außenspiegeln die der wohl hatte, den linken muss ich voll abgesäbelt haben 
Und mit der Besserung wird es so langsam, gestern endlich mal wieder auf nen Fahrrad setzen könne und ein wenig rumradeln  Wie gesagt, Riesenglück gehabt  Aber so nen Schiffshorn ist echt ne gute Idee xD

Gruß


----------



## Onkel Manuel (7. August 2011)

Busknutscher schrieb:


> Aber so nen Schiffshorn ist echt ne gute Idee xD



Dumm nur, daÃ das Horn, der Lufttank, der Kompressor und die Batterie nicht ans Rad passen...  

Witzig: Den hier grÃ¼Ãt sogar ein Kreuzfahrtschiff zurÃ¼ck...  
--> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSVgJsQU_ac&feature=related"]âªMazda vs Maasdam (ship horns!)â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Busknutscher (7. August 2011)

Das Video hatte ich mir auf der Page dann auch gleich mal angeguckt, schon nen cooles Spielzeug 
Muss man sich mal auf nen Anhänger basteln und dann ans Rad hängen


----------



## darkJST (7. August 2011)

Da bläst du dich doch selber weg...zumindest wenn es nach vorn trötet


----------



## Trail-Fail (7. August 2011)

Gestern bin ich auf nen Aussichtshügel in der Nähe gefahren. Die letzen paar Meter sind etwas stufig. Ich komm also das Rad tragend oben an, war ein nettes älteres Ehepaar oben. 
Die beiden gucken sich als sie mich sehen erstmal etwas verblüfft an, dann gucken sie suchend ringsherum bevor er sagt: Junger Mann, wo wollen Sie denn da runterfahren?
Ich: Na da wo ich auch hochgekommen bin. (Es gibt nur einen Zugang)
Er: Achso ok. (Hat dann wohl gedacht ich würde da auch wieder runtertragen). Hat dann noch etwas mein Rad bewundert und ein paar fragen dazu gestellt.
Ich mich dann also fertig gemacht zum runterfahren, da es da oben recht eng ist und ich etwas Vorlauf zum Aufsteigen brauchte bevor die Stufen anfangen musste ich ihn etwas zur Seite bitten.
Er ungläubig: Wollen Sie da etwa runterfahren?
Ich: Ja klar.
Er: Wieviel müssen wir denn jetzt Eintritt bezahlen um da zuschauen zu dürfen?
Ich lachend: Also Tschüss
Er: Wir laufen dann auch gleich nach Ihnen los, dann können wir Sie einsammeln wenn sie irgendwo liegen.
Ich dann losgefahren. Peinlich wäre es dann nur gewesen wenn es mich dabei tatsächlich zerlegt hätte. Aber ich war die Stelle schonmal gefahren und wusste dass es recht problemlos geht.


----------



## njoerd (7. August 2011)

cool   so welche hab ich gerne 

hatte heute nur ein paar verwunderte Kinderblicke an der Eisdiele gehabt, wegen dem Leatt Brace


----------



## Bill Tür (7. August 2011)

Ich war bis heute im Urlaub - Ostseebad mit Strandpromenade (nicht spannend, aber erholsam). Aufs Fahrrad habe ich vollkommen verzichtet, war also selbst das Fußvolk, dafür war alles voll mit Rentnern auf Mieträdern mit besonders tiefem Einstieg. Im Kurpark (Radfahrerverbot) klingelte es hinter uns und ein Mitsechziger rief uns zu:

"Schert euch gefälligst aus dem Weg, wenn ich klingle!"

Zu meiner Verteidigung will ich sagen, dass ich nicht körperlich aktiv geworden bin, aber nach einem lautem, einseitigen Gespräch voller kreativer Neologismen und dem dezenten Hinweis, dass ich wahrscheinlich in einer Woche mit Fieber und einem kaputten Bein mehr Rad fahre als er im gesamten Jahr, entschloss sich der werte Herr schlussendlich vom Rad zu steigen und in die andere Richtung zu schieben.


----------



## Bastian 8 (7. August 2011)

Da kann ich aus dem Ostseeurlaub mit der Familie anmerken, dass es viele Menschen gibt, die keine Schilder lesen können. Auf dem Weg zu Strand gab es auf der einen Straßenseite einen Fußweg und auf der anderen einen Radweg. Hier liefen natürlich auch öfters Fußgänger, manche wechselten nach einer freundlichen Aufforderung die Seite und entschuldigten sich sogar, andere jedoch machten sich extra breit und wurden beleidigend. 100m vor dem Strand das nächste Schild: Fußgängerzone -> hier sind, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, auch alle mit dem Rad durch.
Und zu guter letzt gab es noch die Autofahrer, die der Meinung waren, dass ich mit dem Rad auf den Fußweg gehöre, da ja dort das Sonderzeichen frei für Radfahrer angebracht war. Dabei halte ich doch in den Seebädern wo tagsüber eh nur 30 erlaubt ist eh keinen auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (8. August 2011)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> [...]aber nach einem lautem, einseitigen Gespräch *voller kreativer Neologismen* [...]



Der hat dich wohl für einen Auslaender gehalten und sich nicht mehr getraut... :O


----------



## xCupidox (11. August 2011)

der schönste Fuvolkmoment: auf der Sommeruniparty bei uns, als ich grad ins Zelt ging meinte einer, den ich allerhöchstens beim Kaffee ausgeben in unserem Studentencafé gesehen habe, zu seinem Kumpel:"schau und das ist Dirtbike -Caro" ich hab mich nur umgedreht und hinterher gerufen woher er weiß, dass ich ein dirtbike habe und er meinte so ja man sieht dich ab und an am Deich damit und sein ganzer studiengang würde mich so nennen
ich war ein wenig stolz


----------



## na!To (11. August 2011)

so liab


----------



## Wanderradler (12. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:
			
		

> und sein ganzer studiengang würde mich so nennen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schöööön...


Gestern, als ich unterwegs war, wurde es "spannend, lustig und kurios".

Erstmal ein Rentner, stoppte mitten auf der Straße (Fussgänger) und das Auto, was vor ihm stand wollte losfahren (hatte Grün), konnte aber durch den Rentner nicht.

Also eine kleine Hubeinlage, aber der Alte stand nur da und klotzte blöd zum Auto und ging weiter.

Anderer Fall, wieder Rentner, hat sehr scharf abgebremst (ohne Grund, keine Hindernisse o.ä. vorhanden) und ist rechts zu einem Parkplatz abgebogen, OHNE Blinker zu tätigen. Klar, dass Auto hinter ihm voll in die Eisen und gehubt.

Und noch was vom "Flugvolk": Momentan sind haufen Wespen unterwegs, bin mit meinem Bike (Gott sei Dank) berg runder (40 Kmh) durch einen "Wespenvorhang" geradelt, haufen Wespen, die aber noch voneinnander getrennt geflogen sind, so, dass es noch kein "Wespenschwarm" im klassischen Sinne war.

War aber schon ein komisches Gefühl dabei, so viele "Stecher".


----------



## JENSeits (12. August 2011)

Kleidungs- und Körperöffnungen zu und durch!


----------



## Gaunt (12. August 2011)

Mich hat so ein blödes Vieh vor ein paar Tagen in den Bauch gestochen. 
Hab ich wenigstens ne Ausrede warum der so geschwollen ist;-)


----------



## Deleted195907 (12. August 2011)

..ich fahre mit einer Freundin recht zügig auf einer Straße - aus der nächsten Straße rechts (wir waren auf der Vorfahrtstraße) kommt sehr schnell ein Auto auf die Kreuzung zugeschossen,
ich rufe meiner Freundin noch zu: pass auf - der bremst nicht...
daraufhin aus dem geöffneten Fenster des Autos ein grinsender Fahrer:
.. und er bremst doch !!!


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. August 2011)

Letztens:

Wir kommen einen steilen Trail mit ordenlichem Absatz am Ende runter auf den Parkplatz.
Dame > 80 Jahre mit Rollator: " Wäre ich 5 Jahre jünger würde ich das auch noch machen".


----------



## Nasum (12. August 2011)

Gaunt schrieb:


> Mich hat so ein blödes Vieh vor ein paar Tagen in den Bauch gestochen.
> Hab ich wenigstens ne Ausrede warum der so geschwollen ist;-)


 
Da hast ja noch Glück gehabt, ich bin auch durch so einen Schwarm durch und nix ist passiert...1min. später hab ich mal angehalten um was zu trinken.Dabei hab ich kurz durchgeatmet(weil ich recht schnell war) und mein Kopf dabei in den Nacken gemacht...und zack fällt so eine Biene vom Baum und mir direkt in die Fresse.Super, meine Zunge war so groß wie ein Schäferhund


----------



## Sardic (12. August 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Da hast ja noch Glück gehabt, ich bin auch durch so einen Schwarm durch und nix ist passiert...1min. später hab ich mal angehalten um was zu trinken.Dabei hab ich kurz durchgeatmet(weil ich recht schnell war) und mein Kopf dabei in den Nacken gemacht...und zack fällt so eine Biene vom Baum und mir direkt in die Fresse.Super, meine Zunge war so groß wie ein Schäferhund


WTF? 



Lezten chill ich mit ner Freundin,ihr Freund ist auch Biker.
Ich: Ich will nach Kanada,Work&Travel.
Sie : Wieso nach Kanda?
Ich: Da kann ich mein Bike mitnehmen.
Sie: Ihr Biker habt einen Schaden.
Ich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (12. August 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Letztens:
> 
> Wir kommen einen steilen Trail mit ordenlichem Absatz am Ende runter auf den Parkplatz.
> Dame > 80 Jahre mit Rollator: " Wäre ich 5 Jahre jünger würde ich das auch noch machen".



Wie cool ist das denn?


----------



## xCupidox (13. August 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das kenn ich auch. werde auch immer angeschaut, als hätte ich nicht alle tassen im schrank, wenn ich orte nach ihrer bikequalität beurteile oder ohne vorwahnung in der mensa den menschen an meinem tisch die neusten federgabeln erkläre, darüber hinaus das essen kalt werden lasse und mich freu wie ein kind an weihnachten


----------



## PhatBiker (13. August 2011)

Wie jetzt, warmes essen in der Mensa ? mein Weltbild ist zerstört . . .


----------



## dickerbert (13. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> (...), wenn ich orte nach ihrer bikequalität beurteile oder ohne vorwahnung in der mensa (...)


 Vorwahnung? Ich dachte, das wäre ein Dauerzustand?


----------



## Snap4x (13. August 2011)

Kennt ihr das, ich erklärt irgendetwas vom Radel (Familie, Freunde, Freundin) und diese person guckt euch an, als würdet ihr afrikanisch reden?


----------



## KleinundMein (13. August 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das, ich erklärt irgendetwas vom Radel (Familie, Freunde, Freundin) und diese person guckt euch an, als würdet ihr afrikanisch reden?



Ja, und nicht nur in dem Kontext.
Letztes Jahr beim Rennradcamp (Abendbuffet) Smalltalk mit RTF-Fahrern ein Gespraech bzgl. meiner schrauberischen Leistungen (XTR-Niveau) versucht - die haben mich angeschaut wie einen Alien.
Mein Vater, 89 und ehemals Schreiner, hoert da interessierter zu.

So ist das Leben.


----------



## Snap4x (13. August 2011)

KleinundMein schrieb:


> Ja, und nicht nur in dem Kontext.
> Letztes Jahr beim Rennradcamp (Abendbuffet) Smalltalk mit RTF-Fahrern ein Gespraech bzgl. meiner schrauberischen Leistungen (XTR-Niveau) versucht - die haben mich angeschaut wie einen Alien.
> Mein Vater, 89 und ehemals Schreiner, hoert da interessierter zu.
> 
> So ist das Leben.



Die meisten Rennradler haben eh kein Verständnis für dich Technik. 
Du kannst ein RR in fast jeden Laden abgeben, versuch ma ein Fully irgendwo abzugeben... ich mein die würden das schon machen, aber sobald da irgendwas spezieller kaputt ist, wird es schwierig.
Ein Rennrad ist ja seit Jahren gleich geblieben. Aber Fully's gibbet erst seit ein paar Jahren.


----------



## UliT (13. August 2011)

KleinundMein schrieb:


> Ja, und nicht nur in dem Kontext.
> Letztes Jahr beim Rennradcamp (Abendbuffet) Smalltalk mit RTF-Fahrern ein Gespraech bzgl. meiner schrauberischen Leistungen (XTR-Niveau) versucht - die haben mich angeschaut wie einen Alien.
> Mein Vater, 89 und ehemals Schreiner, hoert da interessierter zu.
> 
> So ist das Leben.



Die werden sicher gedacht haben:  Was für´n Vollhorst, Wayne interessierts.

MfG


----------



## Onkel Manuel (13. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> das kenn ich auch. werde auch immer angeschaut, als hätte ich nicht alle tassen im schrank, wenn ich orte nach ihrer bikequalität beurteile oder ohne vorwahnung in der mensa den menschen an meinem tisch die neusten federgabeln erkläre, darüber hinaus das essen kalt werden lasse und mich freu wie ein kind an weihnachten



Bist du dir sicher, daß du kein Mann bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (13. August 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, daß du kein Mann bist?


 
moah nur weil in deiner welt keine frauen durch die wälder brettern, oder bikezeitschriften lesen oder so, heisst es nicht, dass es die nirgends gibt! 

und zum thema mensa: essen ist teilweise warm ,was nicht heisst, dass es dadurch genießbar ist, aber man gewöhnt sich dran


----------



## knackundback (14. August 2011)

Mädels die biken,Fachpresse lesen,mit Fachwissen auch noch glänzen und das Internet bedienen können sind mir sehr sympathisch...

Nach einer schönen  schlammschlacht mit meinem bike in die Bahn...
Kleinkind zu seiner (süßen)Mutter "mama,hat der mann sich in die hose gemacht?" 
Die Antwort habe ich leider nicht mehr mitbekommen...
Zuhause als ich meine Hose von hinten sah habe ich dann die berechtigte frage des kindes  verstanden...
Ein schöner feuchter breiter ausfransender brauner Dreckflecken...





Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2011)

Guten Morgen!


Die Tagen nur komische SprÃ¼che. Bei uns war Bierfest und ich war im Matsch unterwegs. Klar das verstehen die Passanten nicht 



Gestern allerdings hatten 2 Freunde (40J & 19J) und ich (19J) eine Begegnung der angenehmen Art:

Wir sind auf einer Waldautobahn recht entspannt bergauf pedaliert, da kamen uns 3 Jogger entgegen. Also gegrÃ¼Ãt und weiter. Ein paar Meter weiter habe ich dann ein Rentnerehepaar entdeckt. Er mit Nordic-stÃ¶ckern voran, 2 Kniehohe (ich bin def. nicht klein)Hunde und die Frau auch mit StÃ¶ckern hinterher. Die Beiden Hunde trotteten in Reih und Glied den Berg hoch, schauten sich um und gingen langsam und seelenruhig weiter.
Wir haben uns bei den Rentnern bedankt und wollten weiterradeln, als von der Seite ein âIhr kÃ¶nnt auch absteigen, â¦â kam. Da hatte ich schon wieder befÃ¼rchtet das das Gemecker losgeht. Weiter gings allerdings mit ââ¦ hier sind keine jungen Frauen!â.
Wir mussten doch alle sehr lachen 

Weiter oben haben wir dann ein wenig untereinander gequatscht und da kam von hinten auch schon das Quartett. Mit einem âSchÃ¶nen Tag noch â viel SpaÃâ bog der Herr mit seinem FuÃvolk ab und zog davon.

Wenn es doch nur immer so wÃ¤re!




LG Jens


----------



## Wabaki (16. August 2011)

Am Samstag war ich in der Wutachschlucht unterwegs. Wer die kennt, weiß, dass es dort Abschnitte gibt, die mein definitiv nicht fahren kann (sehr glitischige Felsen, eine ca 1m breite Spalte, etc.). Natürlich waren auch viele Wanderer unterwegs, denen ich schiebend hinterhergetrottet bin. An einer unmöglich befahrbaren Stelle sagt ein entgegenkommender Wanderer zur mir: 


> Also, GUTE Mountainbiker fahren hier aber!


Ich konnte da nur grinsen und erwiedern, dass ich das gern sehen will bei den Felsen. Daraufhin er:


> Ich hab ja gesagt, GUTE Biker


Immer mit Betonung auf gute


----------



## Sardic (16. August 2011)

Cupido bekommt immer mehr Fanboys .


Zu angeguckt werden wie ein Pferd fallen mir ein paar Sachen ein.

Ich treffe mich mit ein paar Freunden in der Stadt,bin etwas früher da deswegen warte ich.
Dabei komm ich mit nem Typen im Gespräch der sein Dirt Bike dabei hatte,hab mir auch überlegt eins zu hollen.
Die Freudne von mir sehen das und sagen: Wir sind im MAc D komm dann gleich nach.

Ich babbel und babbel,kommt eine Freundin wieder raus .
Ey du babbslt mit dem seit 45 minuten über Fahrräder,wir warten alle auf dich XD


----------



## ttbitg (16. August 2011)

heiße story


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free-Time-Biker (16. August 2011)

gerade eben:

frauchn zu ihrem hund: komm an die seite du penner


----------



## xCupidox (16. August 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> Cupido bekommt immer mehr Fanboys .



na aber immer noch keine gabel also bringt das wol kaum was^^


----------



## Bloodhound5 (16. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> na aber immer noch keine gabel also bringt das wol kaum was^^








bitte.


----------



## PhatBiker (16. August 2011)

Unstylisch die Gabel . . . noch nicht mal echt Silber.


----------



## LeonF (16. August 2011)

Soll sie mit Kashima-Coat beschichtet sein?
Ist das cooler?


----------



## PhatBiker (16. August 2011)

Wat isn dat ??


----------



## LeonF (16. August 2011)

Hab ich mich verschrieben? Oups...
Ich meinte Kashima-Coating...


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2011)

Erklären geht noch einfachher:

Das ist die wunderbare, weltbewegende, reibungsarme neue Sonder-Teuer-Beschichtung der Fox-Tauchrohre ...


----------



## PhatBiker (16. August 2011)

Hab zwischenzeitlich auch schon google angestrengt . . . Nur bei Fox Gabeln ??


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2011)

Dämpfern auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrazyD (17. August 2011)

Also dann erzähl ich auch mal meine geschichte...
2 Kumpels und ich kamen vom Roßkopf waren natürlich den ganzen tag unterwegs und hatte einen geilen Tag. Ok wir fuhren in die Stadt zum bahnhof wollten gerade um eine Kurve bei der viel Verkehr war und wir auf den gehweg ausweichten um nach rechts zu kommen. Da kam ein älterer Mann auf den Gehsteig zu gelaufen meine Kollegen fuhren noch an ihm vorbei sagte das da noch einer komme er kuck zu mir und läuft weiter, mir war klar das mir das noch locker reicht ok ich fuhr vor ihm um die Kurfe, es war genug platz zwischen meinem Hinterreifen und ihm. Doch das passte ihm natürlich nicht und er tritt gegen mein Hinterrad ich dachte mir nur so "ok ich steig gleich ab und trett ihn mal und kuck wie ihm da gefällt", doch habe es dann gelassen und fuhr weiter nach 10 m kam eine rote ampel über die wir musste er kommt angelaufen läuft zu uns und meint berstmal mortz rumzu schreien und uns zu beleidigen ok wir uns schon schlapgelacht so das wir auf den bikes lagen, meinte er uns weiter zu beleidigen. Dann war es grün und wir fuhren normal weiter und lachten uns echt tot. Dadurch war der Tag natürlich noch lustiger geworden 

Was es nicht für leute gibt schlim


----------



## naf (17. August 2011)

,


----------



## Outliner (17. August 2011)

CrazyD schrieb:


> Was es nicht für leute gibt schlim


ja,schlim. ich hätte euch die luft abgelassen.


----------



## Wabaki (17. August 2011)

Man merkt sofort, dass ihr ein paar so kleine Rotzlöffel seid!


----------



## flyingcruiser (17. August 2011)

14 jährige hätten nicht anders reagiert. wer keine argumente hat...


----------



## Honigblume (17. August 2011)

Wenn er gegen dein Hinterrad treten konnte war wohl doch nicht soviel Platz, oder  ?


----------



## .jan (17. August 2011)

CrazyD schrieb:


> Also dann erzähl ich auch mal meine geschichte...
> 2 Kumpels und ich kamen vom Roßkopf waren natürlich den ganzen tag unterwegs und hatte einen geilen Tag. Ok wir fuhren in die Stadt zum bahnhof wollten gerade um eine Kurve bei der viel Verkehr war und wir auf den gehweg ausweichten um nach rechts zu kommen. Da kam ein älterer Mann auf den Gehsteig zu gelaufen meine Kollegen fuhren noch an ihm vorbei sagte das da noch einer komme er kuck zu mir und läuft weiter, mir war klar das mir das noch locker reicht ok ich fuhr vor ihm um die Kurfe, es war genug platz zwischen meinem Hinterreifen und ihm. Doch das passte ihm natürlich nicht und er tritt gegen mein Hinterrad ich dachte mir nur so "ok ich steig gleich ab und trett ihn mal und kuck wie ihm da gefällt", doch habe es dann gelassen und fuhr weiter nach 10 m kam eine rote ampel über die wir musste er kommt angelaufen läuft zu uns und meint berstmal mortz rumzu schreien und uns zu beleidigen ok wir uns schon schlapgelacht so das wir auf den bikes lagen, meinte er uns weiter zu beleidigen. Dann war es grün und wir fuhren normal weiter und lachten uns echt tot. Dadurch war der Tag natürlich noch lustiger geworden
> 
> Was es nicht für leute gibt schlim




http://www.duden.de/


----------



## Sopor (17. August 2011)

.jan schrieb:


> http://www.duden.de/



Falsch. Heutzutage lernt man in der Schule so zu schreiben wie man spricht (warum auch immer). Die korrekte Rechtschreibung wird später gelernt. Oder eben nicht...


----------



## Jetpilot (17. August 2011)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Wenn er gegen dein Hinterrad treten konnte war wohl doch nicht soviel Platz, oder  ?



Wenn dein gesicht in reichweite meiner Faust ist, haste halt zu nah an mir drangestanden. 
Nicht falsch verstehen, es ist ja nicht so, dass ich das von den Lausbuben besser fände...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrazyD (18. August 2011)

Mal ganz erlich wenn er genau sieht das ich da komme und meine kollegen da auch lang fahre is ja kla das ich da auch lang will oder etwa nicht. 
So und zu meiner rechtschreibbung ganz erlich wenn interessierts das ich fehler drinn habe man versteht es und kann es lesen.( wems nicht passt soll net lesen fertig). Und was hat das mit kleinem Kind zutuhen wenn ich mich aufrege wenn er gegen mein reifen tritt kostet ja alles kein geld und so, und er hatt ganz bestimmt nicht das recht dazu den ich muss nicht nur auf die fußgänger aufpassen sondern auch die vergesst das mal nicht und ich hab ihn nicht mal berührt.


----------



## Outliner (18. August 2011)

ein mensch wie du und ich,die krone der schöpfung.


----------



## wazza (18. August 2011)

CrazyD schrieb:


> [...]den ich muss nicht nur auf die fußgänger aufpassen sondern auch die vergesst das mal nicht und ich hab ihn nicht mal berührt.



trotz deines schreibstils hast du die grundschule vermutlich erfolgreich überstanden und bist nun älter als 10 jahre.
bedeutet: du darfst mit deinem fahrrad überhaupt *nicht *auf dem bürgersteig fahren.


----------



## blubb8 (18. August 2011)

Outliner schrieb:


> *E*in *M*ensch wie Du und ich, die *K*rone der *S*chöpfung.



Wenn man schon Korinthenkacker spielen will, dann bitte auch richtig.


----------



## naf (18. August 2011)

CrazyD schrieb:


> Mal ganz erlich wenn er genau sieht das ich da komme und meine kollegen da auch lang fahre is ja kla das ich da auch lang will oder etwa nicht.
> So und zu meiner rechtschreibbung ganz erlich wenn interessierts das ich fehler drinn habe man versteht es und kann es lesen.( wems nicht passt soll net lesen fertig). Und was hat das mit kleinem Kind zutuhen wenn ich mich aufrege wenn er gegen mein reifen tritt kostet ja alles kein geld und so, und er hatt ganz bestimmt nicht das recht dazu den ich muss nicht nur auf die fußgänger aufpassen sondern auch die vergesst das mal nicht und ich hab ihn nicht mal berührt.




Leider verbietet mein historisch geprägtes Gewissen eine Beschreibung meines Lösungsansatzes!
Deshalb CrazyD: ein paar Kommata umsonst: ,,,,,!
Bitte nutze sie!


----------



## Child3k (18. August 2011)

wazza schrieb:


> [...] du darfst mit deinem fahrrad überhaupt *nicht *auf dem bürgersteig fahren.



Richtig. Aber gegens Rad treten ist jetzt die korrekte Reaktion? Wenn jeder die Welt etwas lockerer sehen wuerde, dann waern wir alle ned so verspannt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (18. August 2011)

Child3k schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber gegens Rad treten ist jetzt die korrekte Reaktion? Wenn jeder die Welt etwas lockerer sehen wuerde, dann waern wir alle ned so verspannt ...



haha ja wie in clockwork orange ne sehr gute idee


----------



## Jetpilot (18. August 2011)

All die, die sich in Internetforen über Rechtschreibung aufregen, machen das doch nur weil Sie selbst in Deutsch niemals über ne vier hinaus gekommen sind.

Kleines Mädchen: "Oma, sind das Radfahrer?"
-"Nein das sind Skifahrer"


----------



## Targut (18. August 2011)

Ich fahre auf einem Radweg entlang,ein kleiner Hund kläfft mich an als er mich bemerkt.
Soweit nichts ungewöhliches.
Das Frauchen dreht sich um , sieht mich und meint zu ihrem Hund:
"Ja , der sieht ja auch bedrohlich aus , da hast du recht zu bellen..."


----------



## FelixFace (18. August 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> All die, die sich in Internetforen über Rechtschreibung aufregen, machen das doch nur weil Sie selbst in Deutsch niemals über ne vier hinaus gekommen sind.
> 
> Kleines Mädchen: "Oma, sind das Radfahrer?"
> -"Nein das sind Skifahrer"


2 

Rennradler zu dem Downhill von einem Kumpel:,,Ist das ein Motorrad?"


----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. August 2011)

Heute aufm Rückweg von auf Spätschicht:

*"Uih..."*

*"*räusper*"*

Der erste Kommetar kam aus einer Gruppe Skater am Jugendtreff für Skateboard & Basketball (der Radweg führt neuerdings direkt dran vorbei). Der Schein meiner neuen Lupine Piko 750 hat sie wohl etwas überrascht... 

Der zweite Kommentar kam dann später von zwei Wanderern, die da mit ihren Funzeln (so Batterieleuchten, wo man kaum was sieht) durch die Nacht liefen. Waren wohl etwas neidisch auf meine Piko...


----------



## FelixFace (19. August 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Heute aufm Rückweg von auf Spätschicht:
> 
> *"Uih..."*
> 
> ...


Du findest deine Piko echt geil oder?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. August 2011)

Beide (550 & 750)...  
Ich bastel halt nu jetzt schon ein paar Jahre mit der LED-Technik rum und die Piko ist halt im Gesamtpaket aus Leuchtstärke, Abmessungen & Gewicht als Immerdrauf-Lampe ziemlich gelungen. Den Kaufpreis war es mir einfach wert... 


Lustige Gegebenheit heute aufm Weg zur Arbeit: Ich fahr so an die eine Ampel ran und hinter mir kommt da noch ein älterer Herr mit nem genauso alten 28er an. Beim Abbremsen hab ich schon so ein Schleifgeräusch gehört, als ob irgendwas am Reifen schleift. Ich guck also runter, rüber und denk mir erstmal nix weiter. Es wird grün, der ältere Herr fährt los - kein Schleifen. Ich fahr los - Schleifen. Hmmmm. Also angehalten und nachgeschaut: Hat sich doch tatsächlich so ein kleiner fieser Ast zwischen Reifen und Schutzblech eingeklemmt gehabt! Keine Ahnung, wie der da hingekommen ist...


----------



## LeonF (19. August 2011)

Ich hatte gestern uch ein lustiges Ampelerlebnis:
Ich komme von hinten an ein jüngeres Rennradlerpärchen ran, die schon an der Ampel stehen und stell mich neben sie. Hab dann ein bisschen Trackstand geübt. (hat nichts mit Posen zu tun, ich hab mir das halt einfach iwie angewöhnt an der Ampel zu kucken, wie lang ich stehen kann, um halt meine Balance zu trainieren. ) Auf jeden Fall sieht die Frau neben mir, schaut so ein bisschen und dann fangen plötzlich beide an, mich anzufeuern dass ichs noch länger schaff!  So: "Los du machst das!" und "Auf gehts, das packst du!" Ich hab dann breit gegrinst und dann isses auch irgendwann gün geworden und sie haben dann gesagt: "dafür kriegst du Vorfahrt!" 
Ich hab mich bedankt und gefreut, dass es auch nette Leute gibt...


----------



## Haferstroh (19. August 2011)

Klingel, Licht, Licht, Klingel, Radweg, Klingel, Licht, Radweg, Klingel.....

Immer nur zu dem Thema bekomme ich aggressive "Sprüche" zu den oben genannten Dauerbrennerthemen. Will jetzt auch auch mal nen "besten Fussvolk-Spruch" hören  Der letzte ist schon Jahre her


----------



## PhatBiker (19. August 2011)

Gestern abend als es wie aus Kübeln geschüttet hat, hing ich am Fenster und schaute mir das ganze mit grausem an. Nichts war unter wegs, ausser ein vereinsamter Radfahrer, der dann von mir ein leises "die arme Sau" bekommen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (20. August 2011)

Heute aufm Weg zur Arbeit musste ich mich echt zusammenreißen. Und zwar fahr ich grad am Jugendtreff (Skateboard & Basketball) vorbei, als so ein Hänfling mit vielleicht 12 Jahren einen Kickflip versucht und ihn gnadenlos versemmelt. Ich hatte da ein wirklich starkes Bedürfnis, einfach mal laut "FAIL!" zu rufen...














...hab ich aber nicht...


----------



## Harvester (20. August 2011)

solange einem das Board nicht inne Speichen fliegt....


----------



## FelixFace (20. August 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> solange einem das Board nicht inne Speichen fliegt....


Naja, dann ist das Board ebend kaputt, naund?


----------



## Pusher123 (20. August 2011)

Na son Board ist stabiler als deine Speichen.


----------



## JENSeits (20. August 2011)

ich glaube das wusste er ganz gut!


----------



## bobons (20. August 2011)

Ich bin mal über einen relativ dicken Ast (vielleicht 5 cm dick) gefahren und auf einmal hörte ich ein lautes Knacken, ich habe schon gedacht: "Wo bekomme ich jetzt schnell ein neues Laufrad her?"
Nach dem Absteigen wurde es klarer: Den Ast hatte es zerbröselt, die Speichen waren alle noch gerade und das Laufrad hatte keinen Achter!
Da war der dicke Ast zum Glück an der richtigen Stelle schon brüchig. 
Seitdem hüpfe ich über fast alles was sich in den Speichen verfangen könnte. 

Onkel Manuel: Arbeitest Du gerade in BB? Da steht ein Rad, das könnte Deines sein.


----------



## DiabloPB (21. August 2011)

Eine ältere Dame zu ihrem Mann: "Schau mal der junge Mann hat aber ein schickes Fahrrad!!! Das ist aber schick!!"
Der mann: "Ja, aber das ist nichts für die Cyclassiscs morgen"
Die Frau: "Aber es ist sehr schick!!"

Es war ein Hardtail


----------



## Wanderradler (21. August 2011)

Moin Leute,

mal wieder was neues aus der Welt der Suizidtiere.

Habt ihr auch sowas mal erlebt: Bin mit meinem Bike durch ein haufen Schmetterlinge geradelt, manche fliegen weg, aber einige fliegen in meine Richtung. Und ein Schmeterling flog direkt zu mir ans Knie, während ich radle. 

Schon komisch, aber Schmetterlinge scheinen das Leben nicht besonders zu lieben. Habe bestimmt schon einige auf dem Gewissen.


----------



## alli333i (21. August 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Habe bestimmt schon einige auf dem Gewissen.






:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (21. August 2011)

ein hotelgast zu meinem kleinen roten dirt: "oh ist das auch ein klapprad?"
das ha weh getan, der herr hat wirklich nen nerv getroffen


----------



## Bavragor (21. August 2011)

Ich frag mich was schlimmer ist, wenn ein Fahrrad als Dreck oder als Klapprad bezeichnet wird?


----------



## DiabloPB (21. August 2011)

so ein bmx ist auch ein kinderfahrrad


----------



## xCupidox (21. August 2011)

mein papa betitelt mein bike als den ursprung alles bösem auf der welt. wenn er könnte würde er dem auch alle weltkriege hungersnöte etc andichten... das wertet es ein wenig auf

dirtbike btw kein bmx !! nur weil ihr menschen mit harley lenker nicht mit dem ding klar kommt heisst es nicht, dass es ein kinderfahrrad ist


----------



## dickerbert (21. August 2011)

Ich kenn' nur Kinder die Dirt fahren


----------



## Onkel Manuel (21. August 2011)

Englisch: Dirtbike
Deutsch: Drecksrad

  



Gestern Abend war mal wieder Action im Dorf angesagt: Besoffenes Fußvolk unkoordiniert einzeln oder unkoordinierter im Rudel, schwankende Radler und Straßenkontrollen der blau-weißen Rennleitung - richtig, gestern war mal wieder ein Dorf-Festival gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiabloPB (21. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> mein papa betitelt mein bike als den ursprung alles bösem auf der welt. wenn er könnte würde er dem auch alle weltkriege hungersnöte etc andichten... das wertet es ein wenig auf
> 
> dirtbike btw kein bmx !! nur weil ihr menschen mit harley lenker nicht mit dem ding klar kommt heisst es nicht, dass es ein kinderfahrrad ist



ich meinte schon bmx wie ich es geschrieben habe, sonst hätte ich dirt geschrieben. aber davon mal abgesehen, ich bin noch nie son bmx oder dirt gefahren, juckt mich auch irgendwie so gar nicht.

achso und harley fahre ich auch nicht - eher supersportler


----------



## xCupidox (21. August 2011)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich kenn' nur Kinder die Dirt fahren



tada jetzt kennste wen der erwachsen ist und dirt fährt.


----------



## leeresblatt (21. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> tada jetzt kennste wen der erwachsen ist und dirt fährt.



wen denn?


----------



## xCupidox (22. August 2011)

mich


----------



## leeresblatt (22. August 2011)

ach soooo


----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. August 2011)

Gestern Abend aufm Heimweg wars mal wieder sooo typisch, aber diesmal ein Exemplar beider Gattungen: Ein schiebender Radfahrer. Natürlich mitten aufm Radweg. Ich komm da als von hinten angebrannt, er sieht meinen Lichtkegel und schon geht die Show los: Äääää wie jetzt rechts links aaaaaaaahhhh! Ich wollte schon "Rechts!" rufen, aber dann hörte ich schon innerlich die Antwort "Ääääh, ich oder du???" und habs dann einfach gelassen. Er hat sich ja dann doch noch für eine Seite entschieden...


----------



## Deleted 121321 (23. August 2011)

So ging es mir vor ein paar Tagen auf dem Radweg. Eine dicke fette Kehrmaschine die den ganzen Weg eingenommen hat. Ich hab mich schon auf dem Gras überholen sehen jedoch als ich kaum 500m an die Kehrmaschine kam hat der Fahrer Platz gemacht und ist zur Seite gefahren. Er hat wohl mein Licht an dem Morgen in dem Waldstück im Rückspiegel wahr genommen.  Ich hab mich natürlich mit einem Handzeichen nett bedankt.

Komm ich mal zum Hundethema. Wir fahren mit 8 Leuten in der Gruppe einen Singletrail entlang. Dort tauchen des öfteren Hundebesitzer auf die ihre Hunde immer frei laufen lassen. Als ich an 8ter Stelle kam sah ich die Hundebesitzerin den Hund fest halten und da fragte sie auf einmal: "Kommen da noch viele?" 

Ich hab jetzt aber einen neuen Spruch auf Lager wenn ich an den Besitzern vorbei komme die Ihren Hund nicht rechtzeitig bei Fuß und an die Leine nehmen und erschreckt schauen: "Keine Angst ich tue nichts!" 

Denn man merke, wenn man wandert und dann an solche Hundebesitzer kommt heißt es bei jedem den man mit einem frei laufenden Hund passiert: "Keine Angst der tut nix!". 
Von wegen ... kam so ein kleiner Köter dann mal auf einmal hinter einem Baum her gelaufen und fing an schon warnend zu knurren und zeigte seine Zähne. Da hab ich ihn noch vertrieben bekommen und rief der Besitzerin zu sie solle mal ihren Hund doch mal lieber bei sowas anleinen. Was meint sie? "Wieso der hat doch nicht gebellt oder?" 
Naja wie soll sie das auch mit kriegen wenn sie mit ihren 3 anderen Hunden beschäftigt war? Deshalb in Zukunft einfach bei solchen Besitzern rollen lassen und rufen "Super, wieder eine Fußhupe!"    ... sollen sie mal sehen wie das so ist. 

Und an anderer Stelle langsam an einem älteren Ehepaar im Wald vorbei gefahren hieß es vom Mann nur noch: "Das ist aber ein schöne Hobby!".

Oder an einer anderen Stelle nähere ich mich einer kleinen Brücke die über den Bach führt. Auf der Brücke ein Rentnerpärchen bei der Walking-Gymnastik. Haben sich gerenkt und gestreckt auf der Brücke. Als ich an kam ging der Mann schon von der Brücke. Die Frau seelenruhig weiter ihre Gymnastik geführt. Ich kam an und habe mit einem netten "Guten Morgen" gegrüßt das auch nett erwidert wurde. Dann bin ich wie immer auf die schnelle an der Brücke vorbei durch den Bach auf die andere Seite und war wieder weg. Ich glaube die Frau hat es schon kommen sehen das ich die Brücke sowieso nicht passieren werde...


----------



## Ins4n3 (23. August 2011)

> Erklären geht noch einfachher:
> 
> Das ist die wunderbare, weltbewegende, reibungsarme neue Sonder-Teuer-Beschichtung der Fox-Tauchrohre ...



Ist eigentlich garnicht so neu, Kashima und DLC werden schon ziemlich lange im Motorsport als Beschichtungen für Schlepphebel, Ventile u.a genutzt. Nur die Bikeindustrie erfindet ja regelmäßig das Rad bzw. in dem Fall die Gabel neu.


----------



## fkal (23. August 2011)

edit


----------



## Snap4x (23. August 2011)

Ich hab letztens mal etwas lauter zu meiner Freundin gesagt, dass man doch sagt, das Hunde den Besitzern ähnlich sieht.
Hund was ürbigends ein Mops


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (23. August 2011)

Hat sich deine Wange denn schon erholt?


----------



## FelixFace (23. August 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens mal etwas lauter zu meiner Freundin gesagt, dass man doch sagt, das Hunde den Besitzern ähnlich sieht.
> Hund was ürbigends ein Mops


Und sah der Hund der Person ähnlich  ?


----------



## Snap4x (23. August 2011)

FelixFace schrieb:


> Und sah der Hund der Person ähnlich  ?



Was glaubt ihr wohl... 

Werd auch immer als wäre ich ein Alien angeschaut... So als wenn die sowas noch nie gesehen hätten.


----------



## FelixFace (24. August 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr wohl...
> 
> Werd auch immer als wäre ich ein Alien angeschaut... So als wenn die sowas noch nie gesehen hätten.


Die kennen wohl kein Alienware?


----------



## Wabaki (24. August 2011)

FelixFace schrieb:


> Die kennen wohl kein Alienware?


Das ist doch eine Computermarke


----------



## FelixFace (24. August 2011)

Wabaki schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine Computermarke



Ja ;D


----------



## Carnologe (24. August 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Komm ich mal zum Hundethema. Wir fahren mit 8 Leuten in der Gruppe einen Singletrail entlang. Dort tauchen des öfteren Hundebesitzer auf die ihre Hunde immer frei laufen lassen. Als ich an 8ter Stelle kam sah ich die Hundebesitzerin den Hund fest halten und da fragte sie auf einmal: "Kommen da noch viele?"



Wenn man Letzter der Gruppe ist und so etwas gefragt wird, würde ich aus Spass antworten: "Da kommen noch ca. 14 weitere Fahrer". Und dann fährt man einfach mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht weiter


----------



## wazza (24. August 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Wenn man Letzter der Gruppe ist und so etwas gefragt wird, würde ich aus Spass antworten: "Da kommen noch ca. 14 weitere Fahrer". Und dann fährt man einfach mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht weiter



toll, aber warum? um die zu ärgern, die ihre hunde festhalten? an stelle des hundehalters würde ich dann beim nächsten mal den pitbull vom nachbarn mitnehmen und ihn mit einem grinsen im gesicht hinterherlaufen lassen.

mit so dummen aktionen wird das verhältnis zwischen biker und dogger ja nicht grade besser, oder?


----------



## Carnologe (24. August 2011)

Warum versteht man hier keinen Sarkasmus, warum...warum...warum...
So etwas würde nie jemand machen, aber man kann es ja dennoch lustig finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wazza (24. August 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Warum versteht man hier keinen Sarkasmus, warum...warum...warum...
> So etwas würde nie jemand machen, aber man kann es ja dennoch lustig finden



Ich glaube fast, dass sowas wohl doch viele machen würde 

naja, nichts für ungut


----------



## blubb8 (25. August 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Warum versteht man hier keinen Sarkasmus, warum...warum...warum...
> So etwas würde nie jemand machen, aber man kann es ja dennoch lustig finden



Die Synapsen sind in die Ferien geflogen? Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass sie nicht zu lange bleiben.


----------



## Carnologe (25. August 2011)

Halte Dich zurück, danke


----------



## Deleted 121321 (25. August 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Wenn man Letzter der Gruppe ist und so etwas gefragt wird, würde ich aus Spass antworten: "Da kommen noch ca. 14 weitere Fahrer". Und dann fährt man einfach mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht weiter



 ja ein grinsen im Gesicht hatte ich noch bevor die Frau gefragt hat (und die Frau musste auch grinsen) und ich habe ihr nett geantwortet, "Nein, keine Sorge ich bin der letzte..." 

Die guten Hundebesitzer nehmen wirklich ihre Hunde an die Leine oder ihre Hunde sitzen brav neben ihnen oder gehen direkt neben ihnen her und gehorchen auf Befehl egal ob man mit dem Rad oder zu Fuß unterwegs sind. Die Hunde schauen meist auch interessiert und wissen was los ist und fühlen sich nicht bedroht und wollen auch nicht spielen (hinterher laufen oder auf einen drauf springen oder Zähne fletschen).... Leider gibt es nicht viele von der Sorte... dafür grüßen wir uns immer ganz nett ...


----------



## Osama (25. August 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Wenn man Letzter der Gruppe ist und so etwas gefragt wird, würde ich aus Spass antworten: "Da kommen noch ca. 14 weitere Fahrer". Und dann fährt man einfach mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht weiter


 
oder besser noch der dritte von vierzehn nsagt 'ich bin der letzte'
der vierte sagt dann 'nein, ich bin der letzte'
worauf der fünfte sagen muß 'nein, ich und meine frau sinde der letzte'

abgewandeltes zitat aus welchem film???

wer's weiß bekommt ein halbes fischbrötchen oder eine aufblasbare waschmaschine...


----------



## Hamburger Jung (25. August 2011)

Letzte Woche riss mir das Ventil vom Schlauch, also mal ausnahmsweise den Schwalbe Extra Light gekauft und eingebaut. Fahre von Zuhause knapp 100-200 Meter, höre ich wie die Felge den Schotter berührt. Fahrrad am Rand des Weges umgedreht und das Laufrad abgenommen. Läuft eine ~25-30 jä[email protected] "Joggerin" (Sah aus, als würde sie rückwärts laufen bei der Geschwindigkeit) mit einem Grinsen an mir vorbei und hinterlässt den Kommentar "Kaputt?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixFace (25. August 2011)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Letzte Woche riss mir das Ventil vom Schlauch, also mal ausnahmsweise den Schwalbe Extra Light gekauft und eingebaut. Fahre von Zuhause knapp 100-200 Meter, höre ich wie die Felge den Schotter berührt. Fahrrad am Rand des Weges umgedreht und das Laufrad abgenommen. Läuft eine ~25-30 jä[email protected] "Joggerin" (Sah aus, als würde sie rückwärts laufen bei der Geschwindigkeit) mit einem Grinsen an mir vorbei und hinterlässt den Kommentar "Kaputt?"


Vielleicht war sie nur höflich und wollte dich nochmal extra drauf hinweisen, oder es war natürlich Provokation


----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2011)

In anbetracht dessen, dass du die extralight eingebaut hast, hast du es nicht anders verdient!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (26. August 2011)

In Amerika würde als Antwort kommen "Thanks Captain Obvious!"

Das ist so die Kategorie, wenn man am Wegesrand steht, den Schlauch wechselt und dann kommt die (höflich gemeinte) Frage "Oh, Sie haben einen Platten?" Neiiin, natürlich nicht, ich mach das nur zum Spaß und zur Demonstration meiner handwerklichen Fähigkeiten... *doh*


----------



## bobo2606 (26. August 2011)

Letztens in Val Müstair.

Ich muste leider eine Trailpassage bergauf schieben (ich weiss, wer´s nicht kann ist selber schuld).
Kommt mir ein älteres Ehepaar entgegen.
Der Mann: "Junger Mann Ihnen ist aber schon bewusst, dass man hier fahren darf?" (schelmisches Grinsen)
Ich muss lachen, er muss lachen.

Auch so kanns gehen.


----------



## m2000 (26. August 2011)

War neulich im Mondrago Nationalpark unterwegs, ca. 250m vor mir ein ältere Herr. Hatte mich wohl gehört, und macht brav platz. Am Ausgang sind picknick Bänke, da habe ich Pause gemacht. Der Herr kam so 20 minuten später an mir vorbei, und gerade als ich mich für das platzmachen bedanken will, sagt er: hätte nie gedacht das man da mit nem Fahrrad runtefahren kann. Ich dachte schon ich muss meine Erste Hilfe Kentnisse auffrischen


----------



## Bratwurst123 (26. August 2011)

Osama schrieb:


> oder besser noch der dritte von vierzehn nsagt 'ich bin der letzte'
> der vierte sagt dann 'nein, ich bin der letzte'
> worauf der fünfte sagen muß 'nein, ich und meine frau sinde der letzte'
> 
> ...



Eine aufblasbare Waschmaschine ist doch nett bei diesem Wetter... Deshalb: "ich bin Brian..."... "und meine Frau ist auch Brian" ;-) Ergo sollte es "Life of Brian" sein...


----------



## Osama (26. August 2011)

Bratwurst123 schrieb:


> Eine aufblasbare Waschmaschine ist doch nett bei diesem Wetter... Deshalb: "ich bin Brian..."... "und meine Frau ist auch Brian" ;-) Ergo sollte es "Life of Brian" sein...


 
herzlichen glückwunsch und viel spaß damit...


----------



## Wanderradler (27. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

gestern wurde es mal sehr interessant.

Ein "fetter" Junge, vielleicht ca. 15 Jahre alt, wollte über ne rote Ampel gehen (kann ihn sogar verstehen, da es nur eine schmale Straße ist, wo kaum Autos langfahren), da kam ein Auto und der Junge ganz schnell zurück.

Im Wagen war ne Frau und Mann, die Frau hat zu dem Junge den Ringfinger gezeigt und bewegt, so nach dem Motto: "Du du du...böser Junge...mache sowas nie wieder".

Der Junge hatte natürlich die "Ist-mir-doch-Egal-Stimmung" drauf und hat rumgemeckert, und ist dannach dennoch über Rot.

Ich habe lieber gewardet, liegt aber villeicht auch daran, dass nur 30 Meter weiter eine Polizeistatio ist. 

Später kam noch der Vater dazu, natürlich vom Typ *Achtung Polemik* Säufer, Meckerer und Anstandslos.

Schon seltsam, dass ganze.

PS: Gibt es auch ne aufblasbare Gummipuppe zu gewinnen?


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (27. August 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> [...]
> 
> Im Wagen war ne Frau und Mann, die Frau hat zu dem Junge den *Ringfinger *gezeigt und bewegt, so nach dem Motto: "Du du du...böser Junge...mache sowas nie wieder".
> ...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ringfinger
Macht man das heute so?


----------



## Jetpilot (27. August 2011)

ich habs versucht, das erzeugt irgentwie ein spannendes gefühl in der hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon0 (27. August 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlagring

vielleicht waren es auch diese Ringfinder 

Gruß Radon0


----------



## Wanderradler (27. August 2011)

Mist, meinte natürlich den Zeigefinger.

Aber die Situation insgesamt war schon sehr interessant.

Wobei, man kann ja auch auf dem Zeigefinger Ringe stecken, indem Sinne lag ich gar nicht soo falsch.


----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2011)

Mir ist noch was aus dem Sommer eingefallen.

Ich war auf der Heimfahrt von einer langen Runde und es wurde langsam dunkel. Ich hab in einem Kurpark (daneben war grade Sportfest und deswegen wurde der Park Nachts geschlossen und überwacht) Pause gemacht. Hab mich auf ne Bank gesetzt und telefoniert. Wurde dann vom Sicherheitspersonal verscheucht, da der Park ja in 30 Minuten dicht macht.

Einen Tag später das selbe Szenario, allerdings anderer Wachmann. Es war schon dunkel und ich hatte mich über die Bank ausgebreitet (Füße quer rüber und am Baum daneben abgestützt, da lehnte auch mein Rad dran). Hatte den Helm auf und war am telefonieren - hörte mir gerade etwas an. Da kam der Wachtmann von hinten und tippte mir auf die Schulter und meinte: "Sie dürfen hier nicht schlafen!" 
Hab mich zu ihm umgedreht und ihm versichert das ich das nicht tun werde ....




Mensch Mensch Mensch Sachen gibts


----------



## PhatBiker (27. August 2011)

Sommer ??

Das muss letztes Jahr gewesen sein . . .


----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2011)

richtig


----------



## xCupidox (27. August 2011)

so unrecht hatten sie ja nciht wenn se dich für nen straßensäufer gehalten haben und ich hatte dieses jahr auch sommer also red mal das wetter nicht so schlecht


----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2011)

Bitte? Caro? Was soll das denn hier?


----------



## PhatBiker (27. August 2011)

Mag sein das wir dieses Jahr auch Sommer hatten, da war ich aber wohl grad auf Klo . . . 

Aber mal ehrlich, so richtig Sommer ist das nicht. Mehr Regentage als Sonntage, obwohl das auch mal auf ein Sonntag geregnet hat . . . ich bin verwirrt, entweder hab ich ein Sonnenstich oder mein Hirn ist verregnet.


----------



## Schibbie (28. August 2011)

grad bin ich froh, dass ich nachts wieder schlafen kann und nicht 30 grad in meiner dachgeschosswohnung hab :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (28. August 2011)

.


----------



## Jaypeare (28. August 2011)

Neulich mitten im Wald: Platten gefahren, Bike umgedreht, Rad ausgebaut, angefangen, den Schlauch zu tauschen. Kommt ein älteres Ehepaar vorbei. Nach ein paar gut gemeinten Fragen, ob ich zurecht käme und sie irgendwie helfen könnten  fängt der Herr an, mein Bike genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Während er meine Hinterradbremse beäugt: "Mann, das ist ja toll, mit der ganzen Technik und so. Ist das die Schaltung?"


----------



## xCupidox (28. August 2011)

oh mein vater letztens nachdem ich ihm erzählt hab, dass ich im regen draußen war mit dem bike und überall schlammspritzer hatte:"mensch kauf dir doch so schutzbleche,da machst du soviel für dein bike aber für die 5 euro für schutzbleche bist du zu geizig". ihm die sinnigkeit von schutzblechen an nem dirt zu erläutern hab ich mir erspart


----------



## dickerbert (28. August 2011)

Meine hintere Bremsscheibe hatte die letzten Wochen sehr oft geqietscht und ich bin nicht dahinter gestiegen, woran es lag. Auf einem Feldweg kam es dann ganz unverhofft; ein "Bing", als wäre ein Stein an den Rahmen geflogen und die Bremse hat so richtig geschliffen. Da habe ich dann gemerkt, dass eine Speiche flöten gegangen ist....
Als ich das Rad ausgebaut und fast alles abgezogen hatte, kamen Spaziergänger vorbei und fragten, ob ich nen Platten habe. Meine Antwort darauf war dann ganz selbstverständlich: "Ich wünschte, es wäre nur ein Platten. Aber ich vermute, mir ist ein Nippel gerissen."
Die Spaziergänger haben mich schräg angeguckt und sind weiter. Kurz danach ist mir dann aufgefallen, was ich eigentlich gesagt hab und wie das wohl bei denen ankam


----------



## JENSeits (28. August 2011)

Heut bin ich ausm matschigen Wald aufn Parkplatz geschossen und da hab ich die Anker geworfen. Die Reifen haben kurz blockiert aber mai, war halt rutschig.

Das haben 2 ca. 6 jährigen Jungs auf Rädern gesehen und als die Mama hinter her kam (bergauf waren die Kleinen wohl schneller ) haben die mit lautem "boah Mama, der hat total stark gebremst!!!) ihre Mum auf mich aufmerksam gemacht.
Von ihr kam "Das ist ein richtiger Mountainbiker, der fährt im Wald Rad! Wenn ihr älter seid könnt ihr das auch machen!"


Ich fands nett


----------



## LeonF (28. August 2011)

Das ist mal eine positive Einstellung der Mutter!
Cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (28. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> .
> Von ihr kam "Das ist ein richtiger Mountainbiker, der fährt im Wald Rad! Wenn ihr älter seid könnt ihr das auch machen!"
> 
> 
> Ich fands nett




Brave Mum, so muss das sein


----------



## JENSeits (28. August 2011)

richtig


----------



## hillsrider (28. August 2011)

Da fällt mir gerade so ein... Wir waren vor 6 oder 7 Jahren zum Wandern im Erzgebirge in Oberwiesental. Da gabs ne Gondelbahn, die auf den Berg rauf ging, logischerweise auf direktem Weg. Direkt unter der Gondelbahn sind 2 Mountainbiker runtergeheizt (Gras war frisch gerade gemäht). Ich sag mit meinen 9 oder 10 Jahren zu meinem Vater so "Irgendwann mach ich das auch mal!" Der war ganz schockiert und meint nur "Um Gottes willen, nein das machst du nicht!"

...heute fährt er selbst MTB...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (28. August 2011)

Hehehe, so kanns gehen. Ist doch cool! 






dickerbert schrieb:


> Die Spaziergänger haben mich schräg angeguckt und sind weiter. Kurz danach ist mir dann aufgefallen, was ich eigentlich gesagt hab und wie das wohl bei denen ankam


Jupp, Nicht-Techniker verstehen sowas nicht. Das ist so die Kategorie "Meine Freundin hat Alu-Nippel..."


----------



## Deleted 121321 (29. August 2011)

Heute in der Stadt fahr ich auf dem Radweg. Kommt ne Gruppe jugendlicher an die gerade die Straßenseite wechseln und als ich an denen vorbei komme zeigt einer auf den Boden und meint: "Ey! Du hast da grad was verloren!"... 

Gestern bin ich leider auf nem bekannten Singletrail wegen einem quer liegenden dicken Ast gestürzt (ich weiß Strecke jedes mal vorher ablaufen) und hatte deshalb ein Taschentuch in der Nase (damit das Blut aufhört zu laufen) den Rest der Tour. Unterwegs nach einem anderen Singletrail hab ich dann meine Stütze wieder hoch gerichtet und ein älteres Paar kam des Weges an mir vorbei. Der Mann schaute auf mich, auf mein Rad und wieder auf mich und meinte: "Das sieht aber richtig gut aus." Ich erwiderte: "Ja es macht ja auch Spaß". Ich hab in dem Moment gedacht er meinte mein verdrecktes MTB (war ja matschig und total dreckig). Mein Kollege hat auch so komisch auf mich geschaut... 
Später fiel mir das Taschentuch ja wieder ein. Ich stand irgendwie einen Moment auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## xCupidox (30. August 2011)

die erste geschichte entzieht sich meinem humor oder verständnis oder wie auch immer man das nennen mag-.-


----------



## Quator94 (30. August 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Heute in der Stadt fahr ich auf dem Radweg. Kommt ne Gruppe jugendlicher an die gerade die Straßenseite wechseln und als ich an denen vorbei komme zeigt einer auf den Boden und meint: "Ey! Du hast da grad was verloren!"...



Kapier ich nicht


----------



## 4mate (30. August 2011)

DRECK hat er verloren


----------



## Deleted 121321 (30. August 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> DRECK hat er verloren



 (Es gab ja sonst nix zu verlieren... - er wollte mich veräppeln ...)


----------



## xCupidox (31. August 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> (Es gab ja sonst nix zu verlieren... - er wollte mich veräppeln ...)


 

klar ist ja auch das naheliegendste-.- in welcher stadt auch immer du wohnst, hau allen jugendlichen eine damit ihre witze ein wenig gerissener werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (31. August 2011)

auch eine Möglichkeit. Ich habe ihn in dem Moment spontan angegrinst und habe nicht runter geschaut...


----------



## ohneworte (31. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> die erste geschichte entzieht sich meinem humor oder verständnis oder wie auch immer man das nennen mag-.-



Das geht uns Norddeutschen rund um Bremen wohl ab...


----------



## xCupidox (31. August 2011)

wahl-norddeutscher.. ich komm aus Ba-Wü, daher glaub ich, dass ist nicht nur regional bedingt und ich habe bisher gedacht, dass ich nicht so weit entfernt von dem denken der Jugendlichen bin, als dass  ich ihren humor nicht verstehe. jetzt fühle ich mich alt


----------



## PhatBiker (31. August 2011)

Das bist du aber  (noch) nicht . . .


----------



## LeonF (31. August 2011)

@PhatBiker: 
Ich hab das schonmal in nem anderen Thread gesagt...


----------



## xCupidox (31. August 2011)

frauen altern schneller und sooo lang ist das bis zur 30( =exodus) auch nicht mehr


----------



## LeonF (31. August 2011)

Dochdoch... da ligen noch Jaaahre dazwischen: (ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist, aber: 28; 28,25; 28,5; 28,75; 29; 29,125; 29,25; 29,625...)


----------



## xCupidox (31. August 2011)

oder ich feier einfach den x-ten jahrestag meines 25.Geburtstag-.-


----------



## PhatBiker (31. August 2011)

Hab grad mal in dein Profil geschaut, das steht . . . das verrate ich jetzt lieber doch nicht !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuebbenc (31. August 2011)

Letzten Freitag bin ich aufm Bahnhof an nem kleinen Jungen vorbeigeschoben,
da meinte der Kleine zu seiner Mutter: "Guck mal, der hat nen Korken vorne am Fahrrad"

Ich hab selbst erst mal kurz nachdenken müssen und dann kam mir die Idee, dass der Kleine den Lockout auf der Federgabel meinte, dem man durchaus eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit einem Kronkorken nachsagen könnte


----------



## m2000 (31. August 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Hab grad mal in dein Profil geschaut, das steht . . . das verrate ich jetzt lieber doch nicht !!



Mist, zu jung


----------



## Nasum (31. August 2011)

Ach zu jung,Quatsch.Du bist doch nun auch nicht gerade alt.


----------



## m2000 (31. August 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Ach zu jung,Quatsch.Du bist doch nun auch nicht gerade alt.



und ich seh sogar NOCH jünger aus


----------



## xCupidox (31. August 2011)

m2000 schrieb:


> und ich seh sogar NOCH jünger aus


 

kommt ja auch immer aufs bezugssystem drauf an... im vergleich zu dem alter erde biste ja wirklich noch jung^^


----------



## m2000 (31. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> kommt ja auch immer aufs bezugssystem drauf an... im vergleich zu dem alter erde biste ja wirklich noch jung^^



Ich bevorzuge ein logisches System, im Vergleich zum Reinheitsgebot bin ich immer noch jung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (31. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> oder ich feier einfach den x-ten jahrestag meines 25.Geburtstag-.-



Das klingt aber stark nach einer Einladung für´s gesamte Forum


----------



## xCupidox (31. August 2011)

solang ihr captain morgan und kuchen mitbringt und ne GABEL(!!!) kein thema, kicker steht inner küche, wird ein wenig eng aber was solls


----------



## Osama (31. August 2011)

hmmh, eng...


----------



## sik_at (31. August 2011)

Und das in Verbindung mit DEM Avatar.


----------



## xCupidox (31. August 2011)

ihr seid doch idioten


----------



## m2000 (31. August 2011)

Wie kriegst du nen Kicker in die Küche, und wie sieht es da eigentlich mit Anlauf - Auslauf aus???


----------



## xCupidox (31. August 2011)

so wie jeder andere auch, anlauf durch den flur, anlieger in die küche und dann kicker ins "anti-tauben-netz".. wie hast du denn gedacht?


----------



## RetroRider (31. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> solang ihr captain morgan und kuchen mitbringt und ne GABEL(!!!) [...]



Geht auch ne Starrgabel?


----------



## m2000 (31. August 2011)

@cupido: so?


----------



## xCupidox (31. August 2011)

oah ne schwarzwälder??? ne die schmeckt nicht und der captain sieht nciht gekühlt aus...bin ja nicht anspruchsvoll aber das geht nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (31. August 2011)

Külgestellt wird er noch, und wenn schon keine Schwarzwälder, was soll ich denn dann backen?


----------



## ShadowD (31. August 2011)

m2000 schrieb:


> ]



gnahhhh .... I can't resist:


the cake is a lie!!!!


----------



## xCupidox (31. August 2011)

pfannkuchen mit kinderschokolade oh oder schokotropfenkuchen mit smarties

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_oWYF9rG9iy4/TU_01yrO_lI/AAAAAAAAAB4/gs5-mvAdtMs/s1600/30111+%252812%2529.JPG


----------



## PhatBiker (1. September 2011)

2 Omis mit drei Hunden - Uff, geht das, habt ihr genug platz?? -


----------



## LeonF (1. September 2011)

Ist ja schon witzig, wie das GESAMTE Forum hier auf eins der wenigen Mädels fliegt...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (1. September 2011)

...und die dann noch voll mitmacht...


----------



## Osama (1. September 2011)

na ja, 
... es soll ja eng werden ^^


----------



## Nasum (1. September 2011)




----------



## xCupidox (1. September 2011)

wenn die omis bis in den 3. stock kommen kein thema, die können sich ja dann die schwarzwälder teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (1. September 2011)

aufm Bike fahrend, tragend, per Bunnyhop?


----------



## alli333i (1. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ihr seid doch idioten




aber sowas von!!!


----------



## xCupidox (1. September 2011)

ihr wollt die omis bunnyhoppend in den 3. stock bringen? kommt schon das ist übertrieben... ich glaub wir verschieben die party mal ich weiß auch nicht ob meine mitbewohner so begeistert sind wenn zig geistesgestörte mit dem bike durch unsere küchen fahren


----------



## heifisch (1. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ich weiß auch nicht ob meine mitbewohner so begeistert sind wenn zig geistesgestörte mit dem bike durch unsere küchen fahren



wie viele küchen habt ihr denn?


----------



## xCupidox (2. September 2011)

also im ostflügel der 80m² WG die eine mit dem tischfußball aka kicker , und dann jeweils in der westpassage neben dem pool, und in südlicher lage dann den grill^^ was ein tippfehler alles anrichten kann ist immerwieder beeindruckend


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. September 2011)

Grad ein Stück mit nem Kollegen nach der Nachtschicht Richtung Zuhause geradelt, als uns plötzlich die gar nicht aufhörenden Sirenen auffallen. Von hinten kommt ein Rettungswagen angeheizt, von links ein Notarzt und 50m weiter vorne stehen schon zig Rettungs-, Feuerwehr- und Einsatzwagen, die Straße komplett zugestellt. Da sind nämlich zwei Autos frontal zusammengestoßen, ein Auto hing halb in der Hecke und der Radweg führt natürlich direkt dran vorbei. Das war schon ein Schauspiel...


Und wenig später kommt mir doch glatt einer aufm Rad ohne Helm, nur mit Pullover und kurzen Hosen entgegen - bei 7°C!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webalizer (2. September 2011)

Also ist das Thema Fussvolk-Sprüche jetzt endgültig beendet? Weil dann kann ich den Thread ja aus dem Abo nehmen.

Nix für ungut


----------



## xCupidox (2. September 2011)

na ich glaub einfach , dass das Fußvolk im moment einfach ein wenig ausstirbt. es sind weniger menschen im wald und in der stadt fahren sie alle bus, wegen dem wetter


----------



## Wakeman (2. September 2011)

Und deshalb ist man gezwungen, den Thread hier mit Belanglosigkeiten vollzuspammen.


----------



## dickerbert (2. September 2011)

Wäre ICH Moderator, dann gäb's hier ein Watschn nach der anderen!


----------



## Osama (2. September 2011)

bin heute an fußgängern vorbei gefahren,

die haben nix gesagt...


----------



## Sopor (2. September 2011)

Osama schrieb:


> bin heute an fußgängern vorbei gefahren,
> 
> die haben nix gesagt...



War es denn eng?


----------



## xCupidox (2. September 2011)

ich musste gestern als fußgänger ein wenig schmunzeln als ich ein steppenwolf mit rockshox und ziemlich guter ausstattung mit dem dicken abus-schluss sah. der mensch hat das bike am oberrohr an nem so ziemlich durchgerosteten geländerrohr befestigt. wer das in leicht kriminellen bremen hätte klauen wollen, hätte nur das rohr durchsägen müssen und das wäre selbst mit einer schweizertaschenmessersäge möglich gewesen.


----------



## Osama (2. September 2011)

Sopor schrieb:


> War es denn eng?


 

...ja


----------



## Jetpilot (2. September 2011)

Hmm, in einem Spaßthread ernsthafte Anforderungen an Themenbezug zu haben kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen...


----------



## LeonF (2. September 2011)

Dito!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (2. September 2011)

sowas ist engstirnig...


----------



## Deleted 121321 (2. September 2011)

Fußvolk sind wir alle irgendwo... - duck und weg


----------



## LeonF (2. September 2011)

Ja genau. so ähnlich wie: "Alle Menschen sind Ausländer. Fast überall."


----------



## blubb8 (3. September 2011)

Ein läufiges Weibchen und der Thread geht den Bach runter.


----------



## xCupidox (3. September 2011)

blubb8 schrieb:


> Ein läufiges Weibchen und der Thread geht den Bach runter.


 
kannst dem ja gegenwirken und eine Fußvolkgeschichte erzählen 

maan hab ich ein glück, dass es keine hexenverbrennung-.-


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. September 2011)

Eher ne leicht kuriose Unterhaltung vom Freitag. Und zwar komm ich grad aus Richtung Wald den Feldweg runter, an ner Feldkapelle vorbei und dann in den Ort hinunter. Ich halt da also kurz an, da kommt schon ein rüstiger Rentner (Anwohner) auf mich zu:

-"Sagens moal, steht da a Auto an der Kapellen droben?"

Ich ballte so kurz das Gesicht zum Fragezeichen und brauchte ein paar Sekunden, daß er die Feldkapelle meinte. Dann ich so:

-"Nee?"

Er so:

-"Joa wegen der Musik da, ich dachte, da oben steht a Auto..."

Dann viel der Groschen bei mir und ich hab ihn erstmal aufgeklärt, daß er den unglaublichen Bass eines ein paar Kilometer entfernten Festivals mit Techno-Musik gehört hatte - ich hatte mich da drüber nämlich vorher auch schon gewundert gehabt, wo der Sound herkam...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. September 2011)

Also heute auf der Tour wars ja auch mal wieder geil! Echt der Hammer, was da bei den Temperaturen so alles unterwegs ist... 
Na jedenfalls kämpf ich mich so den Berg rauf (ca 200hm auf 3km bei knapp 30°C) und oben angekommen kommt mir ne 10-köpfige Wandergruppe älteren Semesters entgegen und fragt nach dem Weg. Ich brauchte da erstmal ein paar Momente zum Überlegen (Blutmangel im Gehirn  ) und dann kommt von einer der Spruch: "Ach wart doch mal, der muss sicher Pause machen..." Gemeint war ich, wie ich da wohl schwitzenderweise und mit rotem Gesicht krampfhaft versucht hatte, ein paar vernünftige Gedanken zu fassen...  

Dann später nach ner kleinen Trail-Einlage mach ich Pause und da kommen mal eben 4 Biker auf einem Schlag vorbei (normal seh ich auf der Strecke gar keinen). Etliche Kilometer später beim Einstieg in den zweiten Trail seh ich nen MTBler, der da grad vom Forstweg unten raufkam und am Einstieg grad ne Pause machte. Witziges Timing und so kamen wir dann auch ins Gespräch. Ein paar Minuten später sollte ich vorausfahren (er hatte nen Cube Carbon-Fully mit nichtmal 120mm Federweg), bin aber keine 50m weit gekommen, weil uns doch tatsächlich von unten jemand auf nem Ghost-Hardtail entgegen kam... 
Na jedenfalls haben wir dann da noch ein paar Minuten gequatscht und der Typ aufm Hardtail meinte, daß ihm vor ein paar Minuten schon ein Pärchen entgegen gekommen war. Echt was los gewesen im Wald heute. Dann heize ich also den Trail runter, lass es ordentlich krachen (Topspeed locker über 50km/h) und der Typ aufm Cube hält erstaunlicherweise gut mit. Weiter unten an ner Gabelung halten wir dann kurz an wegen der Orientierung. Da hören wir es hinter uns scheppern und der Typ aufm Ghost-Hardtail kommt in einer Staubwolke angeheizt. Auf unsere fragenden Blicke antwortete er nur: "Och, ich wollte nur mal den Weg wieder runterheizen..."


----------



## Konator (4. September 2011)

Kommt ihr aus fukoshima oder warum seid ihr so vermummt


----------



## FelixFace (4. September 2011)

Konator schrieb:


> Kommt ihr aus fukoshima oder warum seid ihr so vermummt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (4. September 2011)

Bei uns hat es geregent wie Sau,ich und ein Freund stellen uns kurz unter eine Bushaltestelle fÃ¼r ne Pause,fÃ¼r Leute aus dem Taunus bei der griÃen Applauskurve, da kommen 2 Ã¤ltere Stockenten. Wir haben mit den Damen etwas geredet und sie haben usn gefragt was wir machen ,wir erklÃ¤ren das wir hoch wollen um wieder runterzufahren. Dabei zeig ich auf die RÃ¤der, ein Giant Faith 0 und ein Scott Gambler 10 FR.

Daraufhin die eine Dame: Hat bestimmt 300â¬ gekostet.
Ich : Nein, mehr.
Sie: 600-700â¬.
Mein Kollege hat sie aufgeklÃ¤rt Ã¼ber die Preise XD,daraufhin haben die echt erstaunt geguckt.


----------



## Bensei (5. September 2011)

Fahre gerade in eine Unterführung in der Nähe eines Jahrmarkt vorbei (einige Familien unterwegs und daher auch gut was los in dem Tunnel).
Da konnte sich ein Papa nicht verkneifen laut seine Familie zu beschützen mit dem Spruch: ACHTUNG DA KOMMT EIN AUTO!
Erstens war ich in Schritttempo unterwegs und zweitens nur mit Alltagskleidung...

Gestern schön 20 Kilometer im Regen zurückgelegt (Rucksack Wasserdicht der Rest nicht  ). Ich war eins mit dem Regen und es war einfach genial von der Temperatur, die wenigen Menschen die ich antraf waren alle Super gelaunt trotz der Tatsache das alle bis auf die Knochen durchnässt waren. Irgendwie haben die sich aber alle abgesprochen und mich darauf hinzuweisen das meine Bremsen sehr laut quietschen und ich diese doch mal ölen soll


----------



## 4mate (5. September 2011)

Wenn man die Rückseite der Bremsbeläge mit ein wenig Kupferpaste benetzt, verringert sich das Quietschen beträchlich.


----------



## Bensei (5. September 2011)

Muss ich mal testen den irgendwie hat sich das schon wie ein bremsender Güterzug angehört


----------



## 4mate (5. September 2011)

Nasse Scheiben quietschen auch - aber nur eine Umdrehung, dann sind sie trocken!
Von der Kupferpaste wirklich sehr wenig verwenden, bei Erwärmung fängt sie an zu fließen.


----------



## xCupidox (7. September 2011)

moah hier ist ja nichts mehr los.... ich habe gerade den trailer von der EOFT gesehen und musste an letztes jahr denken als nach der werbung eine "glücksfee" aus dem publikum lose ziehen musste.  vor der pause lief ein stück aus fallow me mit cam mccaul und ich glaub trond hansen wars und sie wurde gefragt  welcher sportteil ihr am besten gefallen hat. sie antwortete: "der mit den BMX". gemeint hat sie fallow me und ich habs mir nicht verkneifen können zu sagen, dass das mountainbikes sind keine bmx. der mit dem ich da war (eishockeyspieler) sagte dann ich solle nciht so kleinlich sein. ich hab ihn, dass dann so erklärt, dass er auch keine eiskunstprinzessin ist nur weil er schlittschuhe trägt und auf dem eis ist. das hat er verstanden.
naja wie dem auch sei, dieses jahr wieder EOFT in der hoffnung wenig kletterer aus bayern zu sehen und ne längere passage von life cylces drin zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (7. September 2011)

Heute auf dem Feldweg hin zu einem Trail ein kleiner Junge (so 4 oder5), der mit seiner Mutter grad in den Büschen Pipi machen war: "Hallo Mauntenbaika!" 
Hab natürlich freundlich zurückgegrüßt 
Dann der selbe Junge danach auf dem Trail als ich vorbeikam(bin natürlich langsam vorbeigefahren) mit offenen Mund:
"Oh der is schneller als wir"


----------



## black soul (7. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> kleiner Junge (so 4 oder5), der mit seiner Mutter grad in den Büschen Pipi machen war
> /QUOTE]
> 
> wer? die mutter ? pipi ?


----------



## Flame-Blade (7. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> moah hier ist ja nichts mehr los.... ich habe gerade den trailer von der EOFT gesehen und musste an letztes jahr denken als nach der werbung eine "glücksfee" aus dem publikum lose ziehen musste.  vor der pause lief ein stück aus fallow me mit cam mccaul und ich glaub trond hansen wars und sie wurde gefragt  welcher sportteil ihr am besten gefallen hat. sie antwortete: "der mit den BMX". gemeint hat sie fallow me und ich habs mir nicht verkneifen können zu sagen, dass das mountainbikes sind keine bmx. der mit dem ich da war (eishockeyspieler) sagte dann ich solle nciht so kleinlich sein. ich hab ihn, dass dann so erklärt, dass er auch keine eiskunstprinzessin ist nur weil er schlittschuhe trägt und auf dem eis ist. das hat er verstanden.
> naja wie dem auch sei, dieses jahr wieder EOFT in der hoffnung wenig kletterer aus bayern zu sehen und ne längere passage von life cylces drin zu haben



Erstmal heißt der Film "Follow Me" und zweitens kommt Trond Hansen nicht drin vor.Die gezeigten Parts waren Matt Hunter und Kurt Sorge,Steve Smith mit Brandon Semenuk und zum Abschluss nochmal Steve Smith mit Gee Atherton 

Im Trailer wird zumindest kein langweiliges Klettergedöns propagandiert


----------



## wheaty (7. September 2011)

Gestern beim Kupferhammer hat eine ältere Dame gesagt:
"Hier ka ma schee runter düsen, und schee hinfliege."


----------



## xCupidox (7. September 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Erstmal heißt der Film "Follow Me" und zweitens kommt Trond Hansen nicht drin vor.Die gezeigten Parts waren Matt Hunter und Kurt Sorge,Steve Smith mit Brandon Semenuk und zum Abschluss nochmal Steve Smith mit Gee Atherton
> 
> Im Trailer wird zumindest kein langweiliges Klettergedöns propagandiert


 
args stimmt-.- sry


----------



## LeonF (7. September 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> LeonF schrieb:
> 
> 
> > kleiner Junge (so 4 oder5), der mit seiner Mutter grad in den Büschen Pipi machen war
> ...


----------



## dickerbert (7. September 2011)

Damit er sich nicht über die Finger pinkelt, ist doch klar!


----------



## _BuzzT_ (7. September 2011)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Damit er sich nicht über die Finger pinkelt, ist doch klar!



Viel mehr Sorgen macht mir die Uhrzeit des Postings und das dabei von "heute" die Rede war :-/


----------



## LeonF (7. September 2011)

Mein Gott, nachts nach 12 uhr ist für mich noch "heute" erst wenn ich geschlafen habe, ist "morgen"...  
Das mit dem Nicht-auf-die-Finger-Pinkeln hab ich mir auch gedacht...


----------



## dickerbert (7. September 2011)

Tja, hoffentlich hatte er Licht dabei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (7. September 2011)

Kinners, es war abends, nicht nachts!!!!
Jetzt aber zurück zu den Fußvolk-Sprüchen...


----------



## Limbacher71 (8. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Mein Gott, nachts nach 12 uhr ist für mich noch "heute" erst wenn ich geschlafen habe, ist "morgen"...


 
HAHA! Genau wegen dieser Regel bin ich eigentlich ein paar Tage/Wochen hinter dem eigentlichen Datum zurück


----------



## xCupidox (8. September 2011)

letztes jahr hat mir in winterberg ein joa sagen wir 10 jähriger junge aufm slopestyle erklärt: "weisst du, du musst einfach viel viel schneller fahren, dann schaffst du den sprung auch so wie ich. ganze feste treten und du musst auch keine angst haben dir passiert nichts." fand ich sehr sehr niedlich und habe mich dann auch für den hinweis bedankt


----------



## cytrax (8. September 2011)

Bensei schrieb:


> .......bremsender Güterzug angehört



Formula?


----------



## FelixFace (8. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> letztes jahr hat mir in winterberg ein joa sagen wir 10 jähriger junge aufm slopestyle erklärt: "weisst du, du musst einfach viel viel schneller fahren, dann schaffst du den sprung auch so wie ich. ganze feste treten und du musst auch keine angst haben dir passiert nichts." fand ich sehr sehr niedlich und habe mich dann auch für den hinweis bedankt


Er hat dich als Frau unterschätzt, das ist üblich


----------



## xCupidox (8. September 2011)

danke für den hinweis... aber ich glaube nicht, dass so ein zwerg da schon soweit denkt.


----------



## fkal (9. September 2011)

Der Thread heißt ja eigentlich "Die *besten* "Fussvolk"-Sprüche".... die letzten Seiten sind ja grauenhaft zu lesen...das sollten sich vielleicht mal ein paar Dauerposter hier zu Herzen nehmen.

und NEIN - ich hab jetzt keinen Spruch auf Lager.


----------



## xCupidox (9. September 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> Der Thread heißt ja eigentlich "Die *besten* "Fussvolk"-Sprüche".... die letzten Seiten sind ja grauenhaft zu lesen...das sollten sich vielleicht mal ein paar Dauerposter hier zu Herzen nehmen.
> 
> und NEIN - ich hab jetzt keinen Spruch auf Lager.


ich will dir damit so antworten, einfach weil ich finde, dass wenn man nichts eigenes beizutragen hat, sich nicht beschweren sollte. ist wie bei allem im leben, wer nichts beiträgt ,darf sich nicht beschweren daher:
1.


Jetpilot schrieb:


> Hmm, in einem Spaßthread ernsthafte Anforderungen an Themenbezug zu haben kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen...


 
2.


Osama schrieb:


> sowas ist engstirnig...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (9. September 2011)

Oha! Zusammen mit seiner Signatur eröffnet sich mir da ein grooooßes Frustpotential...    


Btw: Gestern Abend kurz vor Sonnenuntergang gabs nur wieder das übliche "Hoppla!", "OH!" und "Haste keine Klingel?". War halt Rush-Hour der Hundebesitzer gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (9. September 2011)

Wenn dir unsere Fußvolksprüche nicht gut genug sind, kannst ja mal versuchen, bei Familien beim Sontagsspaziergang den Kleinsten mit dem Vorderrad zu erwischen. Ab dann bitte alles mitschreiben, was die Mutter von sich gibt. Das Ergebnis postest du dann bitte hier. 

Alternativlösung (wenn du dich nicht traust):
Lies die unlesbaren letzten 2 Seiten einfach nicht.

Das hier ist ein Spaßthread, also entspann dich und/oder schreib selber was Lesbares, Spannendes und Witziges...


----------



## marcusge (9. September 2011)

Bei der CTF letzten Sonntag in Bottrop (Strecke war als solche ausgeschildert)
Ein nettes Rentnerehepaar
Er: "Wunderschöne Räder habt ihr da alle, aber leider nichts im Kopf. Das hier ist kein Radweg, der ist da drüben!"
Kurzer Blick rüber.
Tatsächlich ein zweiter Weg, nur leider voll mit Hunden und deren Besitzern.


----------



## LeonF (9. September 2011)

Geht uns das nicht allen so? Nette Räder aber nichts im Kopf?


----------



## Wakeman (9. September 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> Der Thread heißt ja eigentlich "Die besten "Fussvolk"-Sprüche".... die letzten Seiten sind ja grauenhaft zu lesen...das sollten sich vielleicht mal ein paar Dauerposter hier zu Herzen nehmen.


"Grauenhaft" ist noch sehr verharmlosend.




Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Oha! Zusammen mit seiner Signatur eröffnet sich mir da ein grooooßes Frustpotential...


Wenn schon ein Totschlag-"Argument" bemüht wird - dann doch bitte nicht so ein strunzdämliches. Bitte. 




Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Btw: Gestern Abend kurz vor Sonnenuntergang gabs nur wieder das übliche "Hoppla!", "OH!" und "Haste keine Klingel?". War halt Rush-Hour der Hundebesitzer gewesen...


Ganz großes Tennis! Selten einen solch ausgefallenen "Spruch" gehört. Sowas gehört natürlich unbedingt als sinnvoller Beitrag in diesen Thread.


Wenn Ihr versucht, zarte Bande zu knüpfen, dann besucht doch einfach eines der vielen Single- und Einsame-Seelen-Foren. Ansonsten haben wir für mehr oder weniger sinnbefreite Beiträge immer noch die IBC-interne Anstalt.


----------



## m2000 (9. September 2011)

Wakeman schrieb:


> Ansonsten haben wir für mehr oder weniger sinnbefreite Beiträge immer noch die IBC-interne Anstalt.



Na dann aber ab mit dir zurück da hin

sonst meld ich dem tvaellen das du schon wieder ausgebüxt bist


----------



## Maniac1989 (9. September 2011)

Ich fahre gerade mitm Hardtail vom Bahnhof nach Hause auf einem Fuß-&Fahrradweg, wo Laub und Äste rumlagen.

"Hey Du!!"
Fahre langsamer und guck "Ja??"

Stand da ein älterer Herr und meinte "Da lag der Kot von meinem Hund, bist gerade durchgefahren, wollte dich nur warnen"

"Wie wäre es wenn Sie ihrem Hund beibringen würden zumindest annen Rand zu kacken???" -.-

"Undankbares Pack, scheiss Langhaarige, da will man mal freundlich sein, aber nein... Rente bezahlen etc."

Den Rest hab ich nicht mehr verstanden xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbie (9. September 2011)

Heute mal in nen "neuen" Wald gefahren um paar neue Trails zu finden. Haben unterwegs den Förster getroffen.

"Seid ihr denn wahnsinnig bei dem Wetter durch den Wald zu heizen?"
"Macht doch Spaß so schön dreckig daheim anzukommen, da lohnt sich die Dusche wenigstens mal!"
"Naja meins isses nich, ich bin froh wenn ich nachher wieder daheim bin."
"Ja wir wissen nicht wann wir wieder heim kommen, kennen uns hier nicht so gut aus und fahren wie wir Lust haben"
"Achso, na dann. Wenn ihr hier weiter fahrt kommt n schöner Trail wie ihr das so nennt, da fahren öfter meine Enkel lang. Aber bleibt bitte da drauf."

Gibt also auch nette Förster  War übrigens n richtig geiler Trail, den fahr ich jetzt öfter :-D


----------



## Gaunt (10. September 2011)

Kein Spruch, aber warum rennen sich Frauen eigentlich immer gegenseitig über den Haufen wenn man vorbei fährt?!?

Die Tage wieder: Forstautobahn mit min. 200m Sicht! Alle Zeit der Welt für 2 Walkerinnen. Ich bin noch weit über 50m weg, somit keinerlei Gefahr als sie mich entdecken. 
Trotzdem: Eine sieht mich und warnt, und auf Komando rennen beiden in der mitte vom Weg gegeneinander!
Warum geht nicht jede auf ihre Seite und gut ists?!?


----------



## 4mate (10. September 2011)

Weil jede denkt, wenn ich einen Haken schlage wird es die andere treffen und ich überlebe


----------



## xCupidox (11. September 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Weil jede denkt, wenn ich einen Haken schlage wird es die andere treffen und ich überlebe




ich würde das mehr als, links-rechts-schwäche betiteln also, dass eine von beiden oder beide nicht wissen wo welche seite ist.


----------



## 4mate (11. September 2011)

*Frau und Verkehr(t)*


----------



## Onkel Manuel (11. September 2011)

Ich hab in dem Artikel nur "München" gelesen. Als selbsterkorene "Fahrradhauptstadt der Nation" brauchen die sich über solche Zustände mal gar nich aufregen...   


BTT: 
"Was hastn du vor?" <-- erstaunte Frage der Nachbarstochter (vielleicht 18 Jahre alt), als ich mein Rad zum Einkaufen vorbereitet habe. Sie hatte vorher wohl noch nie nen Anhänger an einem Fahrrad gesehen gehabt... 

Auf meine Antwort kam dann übrigens nur ein "Aha." zurück und sie ist kopfschüttelnd abgedampft...


----------



## xCupidox (11. September 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> *Frau und Verkehr(t)*


 

ich mach das auch, weil es mir teilweise zu doof ist die seite zu wechseln nur damit ich 20m in die richtige richtung fahre und dann doch wieder wechseln muss zum abbiegen und dann der zusätzliche gedanke: ich bin ne frau, von mir erwartet man es nicht anders, dann kann ich auch mal das klischee erfüllen


----------



## dickerbert (11. September 2011)

Außerdem fährst du Dört, du erfüllst noch viel mehr Klischees


----------



## Deleted 121321 (12. September 2011)

3 ältere Frauen sind nebeneinander her gegangen und es gab überhaupt keinen Platz. Also 100m vorher einmal klingel aufläuten lassen damit die Damen Zeit haben den Weg frei zu räumen und sich entscheiden können wo sie lang laufen.  Die Frau in der Mitte bleibt Schreckhaft stehen und dreht sich um. Als ich dann langsam ran komme sagt sie nur:
"Hilfe, hab ich mich jetzt erschrocken!". Hat aber komisch drein geschaut weil ich ja noch ca. 50m weit entfernt war und konnte nix mehr sagen. 
Als ich dann vorbei bin sagt ihre linke Begleiterin: "Danke schön!". (Das erste mal das sich jemand fürs Klingeln bedankt )

Daneben war ich mit einer Säge unterwegs um meinen Lieblingstrail/Rad-Wanderweg frei zu räumen da die Waldarbeiter ja momentan viel zu tun haben und der dünne Stamm den Weg schon seit wenigen Tagen versperrt. Also kleine Gartensäge mit zur Tour eingepackt und ab zum Trail wo der dünne umgefallene Baumstamm einen vom Rad und Fußgänger vom Weg zwingt. Als ich den ersten Baumstamm abgesägt habe kommt auch schon ein MTB-Pärchen entgegen. Die Frau meinte: 
"Schau mal da vorne macht ja jemand die Äste weg!!!"
"Guten Morgen!"
"Das ist ja eine super Säge!"
"Das ist ja ein richtiges Buschmesser."
"Wirklich toll!
"Einfach super!"

Viel mehr konnte ich mir jetzt nicht mehr merken.


----------



## Cyclotherapeut (13. September 2011)

Rentner auf Magnetsteintrail am Frankenstein:

"Muß das sein?"

Ich: "Ja, sonst wird die Rente gekürzt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (13. September 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Als ich dann vorbei bin sagt ihre linke Begleiterin: "Danke schön!". (Das erste mal das sich jemand fürs Klingeln bedankt )



das brüll ich aber auch mtb'lern hinterher die sich zb nicht bedanken wenn ich mit hunden auf nem wanderweg extra platz für sie mache, aber das ist meist eh leute dieser knallbuntnylonpresswurstprallreifenfraktion die schon wieder sauer sind, dass wertvolle sekunden verloren sind


----------



## Cyclotherapeut (13. September 2011)

Wenn verlogen meist eine Frau "Danke!" sagt, weil sie Ihre Wegblockade aufgehoben hat und dieses gottgleiche Wesen dafür natürlich Dank erwartet, sage ich manchmal: "Nein Danke!".


----------



## Deleted 121321 (13. September 2011)

Danke für die Aufklärung ich dachte sie hat sich wohl fürs Klingeln bedankt.
Ich sags ja immer wieder... es ist egal ob man eine Klingel hat oder nicht, egal was man macht ist es falsch. 
Mir ist nur schleierhaft warum ich mich bedanken soll wenn die Frauen den kompletten Rad/Fußweg versperrt haben und ich nicht mal links und rechts vorbei kann da mit Zaun abgegrenzt in einer Kleingartenanlage... Und langsam ran gefahren bin ich auch, wie immer.  Nächstes mal spare ich mir auch das "Danke".

Ich glaube die eine ist nicht umsonst extra einfach stehen geblieben. Es ist ja nicht so das man auch auf gemeinsamen Rad/Fußwegen mit Rädern von hinten rechnen muß. Ist ja klar das man sich dann erschreckt wenn man auf einmal eine Klingel von hinten hört wenn man keine Fahrräder auf dem Weg erwartet. 
Naja ich war ja weit weg... konnte alles in Zeitlupe beobachten wie sie den Weg frei räumen, das spart Zeit und nerven. Hatte ja mit sowas schon gerechnet.


----------



## Cyclotherapeut (13. September 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Ich glaube die eine ist nicht umsonst extra einfach stehen geblieben. Es ist ja nicht so das man auch auf gemeinsamen Rad/Fußwegen mit Rädern von hinten rechnen muß. Ist ja klar das man sich dann erschreckt wenn man auf einmal eine Klingel von hinten hört wenn man keine Fahrräder auf dem Weg erwartet.
> Naja ich war ja weit weg... konnte alles in Zeitlupe beobachten wie sie den Weg frei räumen, das spart Zeit und nerven. Hatte ja mit sowas schon gerechnet.


Diesen Frauen fehlt Zuwendung. 
Unsensible Menschen wie du enthalten diesen besseren Menschen die nötige Anerkennung.
Nur zu verständlich dass die dann etwas ungehalten Reagieren.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (13. September 2011)

In Zeitlupe ging das so ab:

- Ruckartig stehen bleiben und 2 Sekunden warten
- Langsam rechts rum umdrehen und erstaunt schauen das der Fahrradfahrer weit weg ist.
- Zur anderen Frau nach links drehen und sagen "Hilfe, habe ... erschrocken!"
_ Ich war ja immer noch weit weg_
- Dann wieder zum Fahrradfahrer schauen wo er bleibt.
- Dann langsam rüber gehen zur linken - weil ihr wohl die Argumente ausgegangen sind...

Dann kam ich langsam ausrollend an ihnen vorbei und konnte wieder in die Pedale treten. Man bin ich unsensibel.


----------



## damage0099 (13. September 2011)

Neulich radelte ich durch ein sehr stark belebtes Tal, viele kleine Brücken, die immer wieder einen Bach überqueren.
Schon von weitem sah ich eine Ansammlung von Menschen, direkt auf einer Brücke...

Ich näherte mich langsam, ca. 2m vor der Menschengruppe lehnte ich mich an die Felswand und räusperte rel. laut, jedoch freundlich und lächelnd.

Der Häuptling der Gruppe (der Lederhosen nach Bayern) rief: "mocht Platz, an Radler kommt!"
Die Gruppe machte nun langsam aber sicher die Brücke frei und einer rief: "und das alles nur wegen einem toten Fisch"

Ich daraufhin: "...do liegt an toter Fisch im Wasser"

Und nicht wenige sangen zurück: "..den mochmr hiiieee....den mochmr hiiieeee"

Alle mußten lachen und winkten mich durch...ich mußte best. noch 5 min später lachen...es kommt so nicht sehr lustig rüber, aber als die Rentnergang so schön fröhlich zurücksang, hats mich fast umgehauen vor lauter lachen


----------



## Jonas-7596 (13. September 2011)

War mal wieder mit meiner Olivgrünen Dirtkappe in der Stadt unterwegs, komme an nem Rentner vorbei und er meint nur so " Sach mal , ist denn der 1. Weltkrieg wieder ausgebrochen"

An einem anderen Tag bin ich eine Treppe runtergenietet, unten stand ein besoffener nebender Treppe und hat in einen Busch gepinkelt. Irgendwie hat er nicht gemerkt, dass ich da runterfahre bis ich neben ihm stand. " Ey, wo kommst du denn her". Was er allerdings nicht merkte war, dass er währenddessen sich selbst anpinkelte . . .


----------



## LeonF (13. September 2011)

Letzens bin ich eine Bordstein hochgehüpft und ein kleines Mädchen,das grad mit seiner Mutter danebenstand, sagt: "Guck mal Mama, das Fahrrad kann fliegen!"


----------



## bobons (15. September 2011)

Heute bin ich entlang der Pfinz langsam an einer älteren Dame vorbeigefahren, die wie erstarrt da stand und nicht auf mein Klingeln reagierte, als ich wieder beschleunigen wollte sah ich auf einmal warum sie so regungslos war:







Stand da einfach am Wegrand, ist aber sofort weggehüpft als ich gebremst habe.
Die Frau hat sich bedankt dass ich es verscheucht habe, hat aber trotzdem vor lauter Panik wieder umgedreht. 
Die Bisamratten haben es schon schwer, wer will schon aussehen wie eine grosse Ratte (für den Laien) und auch noch so heissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (15. September 2011)

ooooh ist der süüüüß!!!!


----------



## flyingcruiser (16. September 2011)

Meerschwein mit Schwanz.


----------



## xCupidox (16. September 2011)

niedlicher als ratten.


----------



## fuertherbse (16. September 2011)

Malzeit


----------



## LeonF (16. September 2011)

Das hab ich mir auch gleich gedacht...


----------



## Sardic (16. September 2011)

eek schrieb:


> Das ist keine Bisamratte (haben längeren Schwanz) sondern eine Biberratte (Myocastor coypus), auch (die) _Nutria_ oder seltener Sumpfbiber, Schweifbiber, Schweifratte, Coypu oder Wasserratte genannt.


Da war wohl jemand lange net mehr biken oder pimpern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixFace (16. September 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> Da war wohl jemand lange net mehr biken oder pimpern


----------



## fuertherbse (17. September 2011)

Hauptsache es schmeckt.


----------



## xCupidox (17. September 2011)

du kannst doch nicht das bibervieh essen! schäm dich.. killer


----------



## scary.master (18. September 2011)

klar kann man(n) muss nur schmecken was es vorher für ein fell hatte ist doch egal


----------



## xCupidox (18. September 2011)

ach du würdest auch hundewelpen mit großen kulleraugen essen ???


----------



## pfalz (18. September 2011)

mit Knoblauch....


----------



## Wanderradler (18. September 2011)

...Hundewelpen? mal in der asiatischen Küche nachfragen 

Aber bitte mit Glasnudeln, Gemüse und Chilisouse, mmhh...lecker

Zuück zum Fuss - oder besser gesagt "Flug"volk , war nähmlich nicht soo schön, sobald ich nur was zum essen ausgepackt habe, hatte ich immer Wespenbesuch bei mir. Momentan sind die überall, furchtbar.

Aber wo es sehr windig ist und eine offene Fläche (Feldweg ohne Bäume o.ä. Großhindernisse) gibt, da hatte ich das erstemal Glück, dass keine einzige Wespe in der Nähe war.


----------



## Osama (18. September 2011)

die sind irgendwie dieses jahr auch penetranter als sonst,

es kommt mir jedenfalls so vor.

... wenn es geht, töte ich sie


----------



## Jetpilot (18. September 2011)

Heute von zwei Hunden angefallen worden, einen fast harpuniert, den anderen zurückgetragen und dem Besitzer in die Hand gedrückt. Letzterer hat sich bedankt und entschuldigt, der erste hat nichtmal die klappe aufbekommen und war so blass, dass ich dachte, der kollabiert mir gleich...


----------



## Insomnia- (18. September 2011)

Osama schrieb:


> die sind irgendwie dieses jahr auch penetranter als sonst,
> 
> es kommt mir jedenfalls so vor.
> 
> ... wenn es geht, töte ich sie



Also ich kam hier grad in die letzte Seite reingeschneit, lese deinen Beitrag und hab das einfach mal komplett auf "fußvolk" bezogen^^
die letzten Beiträge klären allerdings auf
Zu gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (18. September 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> einen fast harpuniert,
> war so blass, dass ich dachte, der kollabiert mir gleich...


 
wie harpuniert? bitte um weitere aufklärung
danke


----------



## Jetpilot (18. September 2011)

So arg wars nicht, der Hund hat nach mir geschnappt (den Schuh erwischt), bin daraufhin vom Rad gesprungen und habe das Ding Richtung Tier geworfen. Lenker hat ihn wohl ziemlich empfindlich getroffen und er ist zurückgelaufen. Dem Besitzer ist wohl das Blut in den Beinen versackt, auf die energisch vorgetragene Bitte, er solle den Hund doch gefälligst an die Leine nehmen hat er nicht reagiert, aber wirklich gar nicht. Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen...


----------



## bobons (18. September 2011)

Da kann ich nur wiederholen was ein 3-facher Rettungshundbesitzer zu mir gesagt hat:



> Ich liebe meine Hunde, aber würden sie jemals jemanden anfallen, würde ich sie persönlich im Wald begraben.



Oder der Rottweiler-Züchter der sofort einen seiner Hunde erschossen hat (auf dem Land haben viele noch alte Gewehre "herumliegen") als dieser versucht hat ihn anzufallen.

Die meisten Menschen sind aber komplett überfordert wenn der kleine (oder auch große) Wuffi tatsächlich mal auf jemanden losgeht.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (18. September 2011)

Solche Ignoranten kenne ich zu genüge... Das Bike würde ich auch dazu im Notfall benutzen. Zum Glück sind solche Ignoranten meist eine Ausnahme. Es gibt ja zum Glück noch solche auf die ihre Hunde hören und beim Besitzer brav sitzen bleiben oder an die Leine genommen werden.


----------



## blubb8 (18. September 2011)

Übler Scheiß. Zum Glück ist mir sowas bisher erspart worden, auch zum Glück für meine Hunde welche überhaupt keine Nahkampferfahrung haben.


----------



## Jetpilot (19. September 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Solche Ignoranten kenne ich zu genüge...



Ich glaube nicht das der ignorant war, der war einfach nur geschockt und allgemein mit der Situation überfordert. Wie gesagt, ich habe noch nie jemanden gesehen der so blass war und noch aufrecht stehen konnte...


----------



## Deleted 121321 (19. September 2011)

Er hat doch deine Bitte ignoriert? Gut er hatte wenig zu lachen... recht so. Wenn nix passiert lachen meist die Hundebesitzer (sie sind ja der Meinung das der Hund nur spielen wollte)


Jetpilot schrieb:


> ..., auf die energisch vorgetragene Bitte, er solle den Hund doch gefälligst an die Leine nehmen hat er nicht reagiert, aber wirklich gar nicht. ...


----------



## derSilas (19. September 2011)

Auch wenn es nachvollziehbar ist, erstmal nach Wuffi zu treten... verdient hätte es doch eher Herrchen, der kommt m.E. viel zu oft ungeschoren davon.

Frei nach dem Motto: Keine Angst, ich will nur spielen.


----------



## Jetpilot (19. September 2011)

Der Mann hat nichts mehr mitbekommen, so wie der aussah. Der hat mich nichtmal angeschaut, nur die ganz zeit seinen Hund. In der Situation war ich ziemlich sauer, aber jetzt bin ich froh das der mir nicht aus den Latschen gekippt ist, sonst hätte ich auch noch den Krankenwagen rufen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (20. September 2011)

Heute auf der Hausrunde wollte ich ein kleines Tal über eine schmale, holprige Kreisstrasse (Tempo 50) queren. Die Wegmündung in die ich reinwollte, ist sehr gross und war von Baustellen-Lkw besetzt, die wegen einer Baustelle dort abgestellt waren und etwas in die Strasse heineinragten. Dazu eine dichte Wolke von irgendeinem staubigen Zeug, das auf der Baustelle aufgewirbelt wurde. Das hielt zwei Autofahrer nicht von ab, mit rund 70-80 Klamotten an den Lkw vorbeizubrettern. Ein Lkw-Fahrer der daneben stand, beobachtete das Spektakel, machte vor seinem Gesicht die bekannte Scheibenwischerbewegung und meinte empört in schönstem Schwäbisch "Gschdährde, laudr Gschdährde!!" ("Gestörte, alles Gestörte")


----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. September 2011)

*"Quiek, quiek, quiek, quiek, quiek, quiek, quiek..."*

Zuerst dachte ich, daß meine Kurbel wieder mal quietscht. Dann hab ich aber mal die Lauscher aufgestellt und mitbekommen, daß ich gerade an dem einen Fischteich vorbei fuhr - und zufällig eine Gans genau im Takt meiner Kadenz geschnattert hatte...


----------



## Formula (23. September 2011)

Ich schieb gerade mein Bike aus dem Haus raus da kommt der Hausmeister, begutachtet meinen Hobel und fragt:
Ist das eines dieser neuen Superleichten Motorräder???


----------



## SilverWolf (23. September 2011)

...hab  auch  schon ...lecker  Wurst (2 Fleischsorten), besser  als  Edelsalami!


----------



## Sopor (23. September 2011)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> ...hab  auch  schon ...lecker  Wurst (2 Fleischsorten), besser  als  Edelsalami!



Falscher Thread oder steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## SilverWolf (23. September 2011)

...und  der  Rest (90% hier) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (23. September 2011)

Sopor schrieb:


> Falscher Thread oder steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch?




Ich cheks auch nicht


----------



## Wabaki (23. September 2011)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> ...und  der  Rest (90% hier) ?



Aber echt!


----------



## Sopor (23. September 2011)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> ...und  der  Rest (90% hier) ?



Der Rest postet zumindest nicht das Frühstück!


----------



## bobons (23. September 2011)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> ...hab  auch  schon ...lecker  Wurst (2 Fleischsorten), besser  als  Edelsalami!



Er hat gedacht er probiert mal das neue Assbook-Feature aus, ist aber im falschen Browsertab gelandet!

Zum Thema: Gestern ein älterer Herr mit Hund: "Langsam'r fahr'n!" als ich in 2 m Entfernung mit 16 km/h an ihm vorbeigerollt bin und den Hund beobachtet habe. Manchen kann man es überhaupt nicht recht machen.


----------



## Bill Tür (23. September 2011)

Spruch meiner Mutter gestern: "Ich dachte, ich finanziere dein Studium, aber eigentlich sind's nur deine Räder."


----------



## xXJojoXx (23. September 2011)

Eben grade: Ich fahre freihändig an einer Kindergartengruppe vorbei: "Woooaa !"


----------



## darkJST (23. September 2011)

Und einer von den Steppkes macht das heut noch nach und legt sich dabei auf die Schnauze...schlechtes Vorbild

Ach so...der (vermutliche) Spruch wenn er das anschließend seiner Mutti erklären will..."Aber der Onkel heute hat das auch gemacht!"


----------



## Wakeman (23. September 2011)

darkJST schrieb:


> Ach so...der (vermutliche) Spruch wenn er das anschließend seiner Mutti erklären will..."Aber der Onkel heute hat das auch gemacht!"


Glaube ich nicht.

Eher schon so:
_*"Du, Mami, wir haben heute einen Vollpfosten auf'm MTB gesehen, das glaubst Du nicht! Der ist da freihändig rumgeeiert und kam sich auch noch megacool vor, aber wir ham' uns fast in die Hose gemacht vor Lachen. Jaja, es gibt schon Nerds auf der Welt..."*_


----------



## TheMars (23. September 2011)

ich bezweifle ob der junge schon die abkürzung für mountainbike kennt...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (23. September 2011)

darkJST schrieb:


> "Aber der Onkel heute hat das auch gemacht!"


Nee, ich fahr nur ungern freihändig, bei meinem Bike ist das Ganze zu wackelig...  


Btw: Aufm Heimweg komm ich an ne Ampel (für zum über die Landstraße neben einer Kreuzung), da stehen schon drei Leute rum. Rechts war noch Platz, also bin ich da hin. Meint die eine Radlerin links neben mir so halb im Scherz:
"Rechts überholen geht hier fei net!" 
Ich hab dann nur blöd gegrinst, dann wurde es auch schon grün...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubb8 (23. September 2011)

darkJST schrieb:


> Und einer von den Steppkes macht das heut noch nach und legt sich dabei auf die Schnauze...schlechtes Vorbild



Hmm so hab ichs auch gelernt, nur auf die Schnauze hab ich mich nicht gelegt. Dass es jedoch mal n blutiges Knie gibt, gehört zum Leben einfach dazu.


----------



## xXJojoXx (23. September 2011)

blubb8 schrieb:


> Hmm so hab ichs auch gelernt, nur auf die Schnauze hab ich mich nicht gelegt. Dass es jedoch mal n blutiges Knie gibt, gehört zum Leben einfach dazu.



Eben ! Und glaubt jetzt nicht, dass ich extra freihändig vor einer Kindergartengruppe fahre, damit ich mir cool vorkomme und sie es nachmachen. Die waren so klein, die konnten garkein Rad fahren...


----------



## bobons (23. September 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Eben ! Und glaubt jetzt nicht, dass ich extra freihändig vor einer Kindergartengruppe fahre, damit ich mir cool vorkomme und sie es nachmachen. Die waren so klein, die konnten garkein Rad fahren...



Blabla: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7ExaCc8y6c&feature=related"]6 year old, downhill on a mountainbike in Zermatt, Switzerland      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ich finde das Video nicht in dem ein noch kleinerer Junge auf dem Weg zum Kindergarten durch den Wald "mosht".


----------



## xXJojoXx (24. September 2011)

Wir sprechen hier von "Durchschnittskindern", aber Ausnahmen bestätigen, wie immer, die Regel


----------



## Carnologe (24. September 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Ich finde das Video nicht in dem ein noch kleinerer Junge auf dem Weg zum Kindergarten durch den Wald "mosht".



Mir fällt zwar grad der Titel nicht mehr ein, aber die Szene die Du beschreibst, ist der Anfang eines Bike-Movies!


----------



## Sardic (24. September 2011)

Jackson Goldstone.Way to Kindergarten?


----------



## tane (24. September 2011)

u n r e a l!!! i steig nie wieder auf ein rad!


----------



## Kathokalypse (24. September 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Mir fällt zwar grad der Titel nicht mehr ein, aber die Szene die Du beschreibst, ist der Anfang eines Bike-Movies!



Das kommt bei The Collective: Seasons vor (wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist das der Sohn von Andrew Shandro). 

Aber wahrscheinlich ist dieses Video gemeint, das auch Sardic schon erwähnt hat:


----------



## Jetpilot (24. September 2011)

coolstes kind im kindergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixFace (24. September 2011)

Der geht doch bestimmt nur in den kindergarten damit er im Sandkasten neue Pläne für Dirt Sprünge und Pumptracks entwickeln kann.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (24. September 2011)

Und er hat auch gleich ein Problem mit dem wir uns immer so rum schlagen ... seine Breitreifen passen nicht in den Fahrradständer...


----------



## CrossSepp (24. September 2011)

Klasse,der Kleine wird mal richtig


----------



## Jetpilot (24. September 2011)

der hopst jetzt schon "Drops" im Verhältnis zu seiner Körpergröße, bei denen ca. 90% der Leute hier soooooooooo kleine Cochonnes bekommen würden...


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. September 2011)

Heute am Feldberg Taunus zwei Erlebnisse:

1.) Wir fahren einen Weg runter, ein älterer Mann (Rentner) kommt den Weg hochgelaufen, wir hatten eh angehalten - da pöbelt der Mann los: "Anzeigen sollte man euch Brut. Unverschämtheit hier lang zu fahren." Gegenfrage: " Ist das hier verboten ? Ist das ein Naturschutzgebiet ?" Antwort: "Sie machen den ganzen Wald kaputt, schauen sie mal ihre Stollenbereifung. Die ganzen Bäume gehen davon kaputt . Vom Rad sollte man euch holen." Wir haben ihn mal aufmerksam gemacht, dass gleich neben ihm noch tiefe Spuren von Harvester zu sehen sind, was er denn dazu sagen würde Er "Die dürfen das. Das ist doch auch was ganz anderes" blablabla. Wir haben noch einen schönen Tag gewünscht und des weiteren geäußert, dass wir auf Diskussionen nicht erpicht sind. Ich dachte nur - armer Wicht, im Leben kein Spaß gehabt, sehrwahrscheinlich auch nie was zu melden gehabt und jetzt den Oberblockwart im Wald spielen :kotz:. 
2.) Auf dem Felswanderweg den Feldberg runter, älteres Ehepaar (auch Rentner) laufen runter, sehen uns von oben kommen und machen Platz.
Sagt sie "Da können sie nicht runter." 
Ich "Wieso ? Ich fahr ja auch ganz langsam an ihnen vorbei, kann auch gerne absteigen ..."
Sie: "Nein, nein ... das ist doch viel zu gefährlich und wenn sie stürzen .. oh Gott, oh Gott."
Ich " Ne, das klappt schon. Ich bin doch auch gut eingepackt" zeige ihr die Protektoren
Sie: "Ach, naja dann, aber geht das denn mit dem Rad"
Ich: "Ja, ja ... schauen sie mal die Gabel, den Dämpfer, das bewegt sich alles im Gelände und federt ab."
Sie: "Das ist ja ein Ding. Toll, was es alle gibt. Na dann üben sie mal ihre geschicklichkeit weiter."
Er: "Wenn es das doch mal auch früher gegeben hätte, ich wär das auch gefahren."

Die waren echt cool, hatten bestimmt Spaß im Leben und haben ihn immer noch  und sind für ein freundliches Miteinander.


----------



## tane (25. September 2011)

"ist das eine eigene sportart oder nur lebensmüde?"
junger wanderer auf schwierigem trail, den wir runterfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (25. September 2011)

Vor einer Woche habe ich auf einem Verbindungsweg von einem Trail zum nächsten eine nette gutaussehende junge Dame mit einem kleinem Hündchen. Der Kleine hat auch brav versucht sein Frauchen zubeschützen und legt lauthals los.
Die Dame zog ihn weiter zurück und sagte: "Ruhig, mach dich nicht lächerlich!" 

Ich bin vor lachen fast vom Rad gefallen - konnte mich aber zurückhalten bis ich weit genug weg war damit sie mich nicht hört 



Fazit:


----------



## Carnologe (25. September 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (25. September 2011)

son komisches Teil :


----------



## dhflow (25. September 2011)

Allgäu. Alles voller gut gelaunter und fröhlicher Rentner:

- Anfangs ca. 10 mal in verschiedenen Varianten: "Bist du dir sicher, dass Du/Sie das machen willst?"
- Weiter oben dann ca. 5 mal nur so "Respekt"!
- Einmal ironisch "Ich wusste es, ein Mountainbiker!"
- Einmal "Viel Spass!" und einmal "Gib Gas!"


----------



## Carnologe (25. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> son komisches Teil :



Typischer Single-Frauen Hund  Es kommt auf die Zunge an


----------



## JENSeits (25. September 2011)

Wenn ich die nochmal treffe


----------



## Onkel Manuel (25. September 2011)

Bei dem Bild fühle ich mich sofort an "Men in Black" erinnert...


----------



## xCupidox (25. September 2011)

singlefrauen hund??? 
dachte frau schafft sich dann nen größeren hund an der einen auch beschützt aber das is ne fußhupe. für mich kein hund ne bleib bei unserem bernersennenhund der ist zwar nicht mutig aber groß und zottelig


----------



## JENSeits (25. September 2011)

ich weiß es ist Offtopic, aber meintest du zottelig Caro? 






Kopenhagen '09


----------



## Carnologe (26. September 2011)

Der sieht aus wie Bob Marley...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (26. September 2011)

jetzt gibts demnächst wieder kommentare zu offtopic bla und so aber wir haben so nen zottelhund


----------



## Carnologe (26. September 2011)

Ich mach Dir bald einen eigenen Thread auf "Wer darf zuerst mit Caro gassi gehen?"


----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2011)

Die Frage stellt sich gar nicht erst!


----------



## xCupidox (26. September 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich mach Dir bald einen eigenen Thread auf "Wer darf zuerst mit Caro gassi gehen?"


 

ich glaub nicht, dass unser hund seine leine so gerne mit euch teilt


----------



## Carnologe (26. September 2011)

Wieso Hund? Ich schrieb "Mit Caro" 

Edit 1: Carologe wäre ein schöner Name für Dich 

Edit 2: Gibt es das Foto auch mit Schärfe?


----------



## xCupidox (26. September 2011)

nein das bild gibt es nicht in schärfe begnüg dich mit dem mobvieh 2 beiträge höher


----------



## PhatBiker (26. September 2011)

oder mit diesen hier . . . http://www.frischerfisch.ch/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/hund.jpg


----------



## cytrax (26. September 2011)

looooooooooooooool ein fliegender Mob


----------



## Sardic (26. September 2011)

WTF? Sieht aus wie.....kein ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (26. September 2011)

ein explodierender wischmobb


----------



## Warpspinne (26. September 2011)

Hund..von wegen. Das ist das fliegende Spaghetti Monster


----------



## xCupidox (26. September 2011)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Hund..von wegen. Das ist das fliegende Spaghetti Monster


 
die pastafaris infiltrieren das ibc


----------



## flyingcruiser (27. September 2011)

und abo-kill...


----------



## Wabaki (27. September 2011)

Ich will wieder Fussvolk-Sprüche lesen, kein dummes Hunde-Gelaber!


----------



## xCupidox (27. September 2011)

moah jungs hört mal auf hier rumzujammern, nur weil mal nen tag keine Fußvolksprüche drinstehen. passiert nunmal nicht jeden tag jedem sowas unglaublich aufregendes wie euch anscheinend. vllt solltet ihr euch den sinn vom KTWR nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FELDbeere (27. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> moah jungs hört mal auf hier rumzujammern, nur weil mal nen tag keine Fußvolksprüche drinstehen. passiert nunmal nicht jeden tag jedem sowas unglaublich aufregendes wie euch anscheinend. vllt solltet ihr euch den sinn vom KTWR nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen


 
Ich will nicht motzig wirken, aber evtl. solltest du dir den Sinn von "sonstige Bikethemen" nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## xCupidox (27. September 2011)

FELDbeere schrieb:


> Ich will nicht motzig wirken, aber evtl. solltest du dir den Sinn von "sonstige Bikethemen" nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


 
ohja und "die hässlichsten Tattoos" oder was "lest ihr gerade" sind auch sowas von bikethemen^^ 
aber ich will ja auch nicht pampig sein, aber das argument ist nicht ausreichend


----------



## DerandereJan (27. September 2011)

Als ich das Fahrrad meiner Freundin nebst meinem die letzte steile Rampe am Asitz in Leogang hochgeschoben habe meint neben mir ein Wanderer zu seiner Frau:

" Schau, des is a Sicherhoitsfanatiker, der hot sogars Ersatzradl mit.... "

Obs wegen der Sauerstoffschuld war weiÃ ich nicht, aber ich bin fast umgefallen vor lachen... 



â¬: Sehr netter Schaffner, nachdem er geholfen hatte gefÃ¼hlte 50 Trekkingbikes aus dem Zug zu manÃ¶vrieren, zu mir:

".. so, und jetzt das Fahrrad mit den Winterreifen...! "


----------



## homerjay (27. September 2011)

Hallo, vieleicht macht Ihr für Eure hormondurchtränkte Unterhaltung einfach einen neuen Thread auf.
BTT:
Wanderer am Samstag ( er schwitzend bergauf, wir berabg auf einem nicht gerade einfachen Trail):
"Seid Ihr auch selber hochgefahren"
Wir: "Natürlich, auf der anderen Seite geht ja eine Forststraße hoch."
Er: "Respekt, und jetzt hier runter?"
Wir: "Jep!"
Er: "Wenn ich jetzt einen Hut aufhätte, würde ich ihn ziehen."

Auch die anderen Mitglieder seiner Gruppe waren ausnehmend freundlich und gut gelaunt. Es stimmt schon, je weiter oben in den Bergen, um so weniger Ärger.


----------



## Haferstroh (27. September 2011)

Heute mit ordentlich Puls im Wald nen steinigen Trail rauf, ganz oben ein älterer Mann, der von einem Busch irgendwas abpflückte. Er sah mich und drehte den Kopf zu mir, machte aber sonst nix als weiterpflücken. Direkt neben ihm lag quer über dem Trail ein wohl von ihm selbsgebastelter Stecken mit einer Schnur dran, keine Ahnung was das sollte. Jedenfalls entdeckte ich das Ding viel zu spät und bin......voll drüber gefahren. 
Keine Ahnung ob der was davon merkte und ob das Ding kaputt war, ich bin jedenfalls weiter, weil von ihm nix weiter kam.


----------



## Osama (27. September 2011)

achtung jetzt... 
wo war da bitte ein spruch?

dies ist nicht der 'nonverbale fussvolk reaktionen auf mountainbiker' fred
sondern eben der 'fussvolksprüche' fred...


----------



## xCupidox (27. September 2011)

Osama schrieb:


> achtung jetzt...
> wo war da bitte ein spruch?
> 
> dies ist nicht der 'nonverbale fussvolk reaktionen auf mountainbiker' fred
> sondern eben der 'fussvolksprüche' fred...


 

reagier mal nicht so hormongesteuert*hust*


----------



## Haferstroh (27. September 2011)

Sorry dass ich den aufgebauten Spannungsbogen ins Leere laufen liess  Ich war auf einen genialen Spruch in dem Moment aber genauso gefasst wie ihr wohl beim Lesen


----------



## dickerbert (27. September 2011)

Osama, sieh's nicht so eng


----------



## Jetpilot (27. September 2011)

Kann es nicht oft genug schreiben, wie typisch deutsch das hier ist. Das ist sowas von gezwungen, wenn man sich in einem völlig belanglosem Thread über Belanglosigkeiten aufregt, nur weil es andere sind als die erwarteten. Sitzt ihr vielleicht vor dem PC und freut euch jedes mal wenn dieser Thread im Kontrollzentrum auftaucht so sehr auf einen "Fußvolk spruch" dass der "Off-Topic" Post von Cupido oder sonstwem euch so dermaßen enttäuscht, dass ihr euch hier ständig beschweren müsst? Und selbst wenn; setzt sie doch auf ignore und die sache ist gegessen...

Ist ja wie in der Kleingartenanlage hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubb8 (28. September 2011)

Man regt sich hier nicht über ein paar offtopic posts auf, sondern über seitenlanges belangloses Geschreibsel. Es liegt am gesunden Maß, welches wenn überschritten einfach nur nervt. Ich möchte "Fussvolk" Sprüche lesen ohne das Mausrad zum Glühen zu bringen.

Also wenn es euch so wichtig ist, dass andere Menschen eure Unterhaltung mitbekommen, dann macht doch nen eigenen fred auf. Ansonsten gibt es icq,msn,irc und so weiter.


----------



## Osama (28. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> reagier mal nicht so hormongesteuert*hust*


 
sagst ausgerechnet du, das hormonmutterschiff


----------



## Wakeman (28. September 2011)

Osama schrieb:


> sagst ausgerechnet du, das hormonmutterschiff


Das war jetzt aber nicht nett! 

Das war sogar ziemlich gemein! 

...

Sachlich allerdings völlig korrekt...


----------



## xCupidox (28. September 2011)

Osama schrieb:


> sagst ausgerechnet du, das hormonmutterschiff


 
das war ironie, weil ich eigentlich ziemlich froh über deine antwort hier war, aber da man eh aufpassen muss was man wie hier schreibt wundert michs nicht, dass diese nicht erkannt wurde.

gestern nacht auf dem heimweg musste ich, da ja weder licht noch reflektoren an meinem bike und einem extrem hohen aufkommen an gelangweilten polizisten durch die ganzen seitenstraßen hier fahren.  dabei bin ich an 2 herren vorbei gerollt deren dialog quer über die straße (für die kritiker: ja sie haben nicht über mein bike geredet, tut mir leid)wie folgt ging:
A:"hey sag mal du bist doch auch noch auf bewehrung draußen"
B"ne ne ich bin seit letzter woche raus"
ich hab dann doch etwas fester in die pedalen getreten


----------



## c4sper (28. September 2011)

blubb8 schrieb:


> Man regt sich hier nicht über ein paar offtopic posts auf, sondern über seitenlanges belangloses Geschreibsel. Es liegt am gesunden Maß, welches wenn überschritten einfach nur nervt. Ich möchte "Fussvolk" Sprüche lesen ohne das Mausrad zum Glühen zu bringen.
> 
> Also wenn es euch so wichtig ist, dass andere Menschen eure Unterhaltung mitbekommen, dann macht doch nen eigenen fred auf. Ansonsten gibt es icq,msn,irc und so weiter.



Rein theoretisch könnte man Vieles auch einfach viel zu ernst nehmen?
http://thisthisish.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/y-so-srs.jpg

Brandaktuell und einfach nur auf der Strasse auf dem Rückweg vom Wochenmarkt heute morgen:
Grundeinstellung: 
Fussvolkampel: rot
Strassenampel: grün

Sich über rot bewegende bebrillte Dame:
"BLÖDMANN!!!" als ich mir erlaubte ausnahmsweise mal über eine grüne Ampel zu fahren. Spannend, was?

Zählt die Aussage der Dame eigentlich als Spruch? Immerhin ist es kein vollständiger Satz.


----------



## Kate du Pree (28. September 2011)

Du hast sie aufdringlich angeschaut, deshalb hast du dir den Spruch verdient.


----------



## Trialside (28. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> A:"hey sag mal du bist doch auch noch auf bewehrung draußen"
> B"ne ne ich bin seit letzter woche raus"
> ich hab dann doch etwas fester in die pedalen getreten



Das macht n Kumpel von mir gerne mal im Zug. Ist immer ziemlich witzig, wie die Leute dann gucken .


----------



## JENSeits (29. September 2011)

Toll


----------



## xCupidox (29. September 2011)

O-Ton einer meiner Fußvolkfreundinnen":und außerdem gute mädchen kommen in den Himmel aber die dirtstrecken sind wo anders caro, dass weisst du doch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berty_Fox (1. Oktober 2011)

heute im Bikepark:
Ich springe einen Step Down mit Holzlandung, komme zu kurz und knalle voll in das erste Brett hinein, überschlage mich und fliege ca. 5m weit, kaum lieg ich da im Dreck, kommt mein Bike angeflogen und landet genau auf mir....nachdem ich versuche mich unter meinem Bike zu befreien sehe ich, dass 10m weiter auf einer Bank (die Strecke kreuzt an dieser Stelle einen Wanderweg) ein Ehepaar mittleren Alters alles beobachtet hat, drehen sich wieder um und beobachten die ach so tolle Landschaft während ich noch am Boden liege

ein einfaches "alles in Ordnung" hätte ja schon gereicht...vor nicht allzulanger zeit hatte ich einen ähnlichen Sturz, der dann im Krankenhaus endete....heute hatte ich wenigstens Glück (und statt Rückenprotektor ein Safety Jacket)


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Oktober 2011)

noch ganz frisch von heute:

Komme von hinten auf nem Höhenweg (recht breit und asphaltiert) und halte mich ganz rechts. Vor mir ein Ehepaar, mittleren Alters. Er schaut zurück, sieht mich anradeln, sagt was zu seiner Frau. Ich denke, ok, der hat mich gesehen, werden sich beide ja links halten. Was macht *Er *als ich an ihnen vorbei wollte? Schubst seine Frau vor mein Bike , ich muss nen Schlenker machen, damit ich die Gute nicht umfahre und dann kackt der mich voll an 
"Habt ihr (Anmerkung meinerseits: ich war alleine unterwegs) denn keine Klingel, das ist ja ein Armutszeugnis!" und regt sich tierisch auf! Ich darauf:"Nee, hab ich leider nicht. Aber ich muss ja nicht unbedingt vorher klingeln, um ihre Frau umzufahren - das hätte ja fast auch ohne geklappt." Er regt sich noch mehr auf - die Frau ist peinlich berührt. 
Na, an der Frau ihrer Stelle würde ich mich mal schlau machen, ob der Gute nicht heimlich ne Risikolebensversicherung auf sie abgeschlossen hat - das würde dieses idiotische Verhalten auch erklären oder meine andere Vermutung: Die Aktion war abgesprochen und die beiden Herrschaften wollte von mir Schmerzensgeld in Millionenhöhe einklagen


----------



## silberwald (2. Oktober 2011)

Positiv: Saalbach Blue Line. Ich steh an der Gondel unten an, steigt Ehepaar aus. Lautsprache: "Da host aber an gscheiten Glüher higlegt. Mir ham di nämlich gsehn". "Glüher"=sehr schnell


----------



## Warpspinne (2. Oktober 2011)

Letztens am Flowtrail Stromberg, Jugendbetreuer mit ner Jugendgruppe die da so rumgewandert sind : So Leute, wer von euch später so da runterbrettert, dem schieb ich persönlich nen Stock in die Speichen!


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (2. Oktober 2011)

Wer lässt bitte so einen auf sei Kind aufpassen?!


----------



## derSilas (2. Oktober 2011)

wie denn, jemanden der mit Ironie was anfangen kann und den Kindern das auch noch beibringt? Das geht ja wirklich gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (2. Oktober 2011)

Woher weißt du dass des ironisch gemeint war? Es gibt genug Gstalten denen man sowas zutrauen kann...

Zum Glück sind wir nicht in Amerika:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/5070727"]MASH-SF 2007: Garrett Chow on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Nexic (2. Oktober 2011)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Woher weißt du dass des ironisch gemeint war? Es gibt genug Gstalten denen man sowas zutrauen kann...
> 
> Zum Glück sind wir nicht in Amerika:
> MASH-SF 2007: Garrett Chow on Vimeo



Wieso zum Glück? 

In Deutschland fährst du nicht lange so durch die Gegend, das ist eher ne gute Methode zur Selbstverstümmelung.


----------



## Harvester (2. Oktober 2011)

ich hoffe nicht der Einzige zu sein, der die Jungs für völlig bescheuert hält.


----------



## derSilas (2. Oktober 2011)

> Woher weißt du dass des ironisch gemeint war? Es gibt genug Gstalten denen man sowas zutrauen kann...



Kenn mich aus in dem Metier. Ohne Humor machst du das nicht lang mit.


edit: Habe neulich mein Rad den Grünten (Algäu) hochgetragen, auf dem Winterweg, fahren unmöglich. Wurde dabei von einer jungen Frau überholt, die recht flott unterwegs war. Mit Skistöcken (aber halt so Bergwandern, nicht Nordic Dings). Kurz gegrüßt, ich hab Pause gemacht, sie ist weiter.

Kurz bevor ich den Gipfel erreiche (immernoch mit Bike auf dem Rücken), kommt mir eben diese von oben entgegen:

Ich: Naja, dann war ich ja gar nicht so langsam.

Sie: Ja, ich habs mir auch grad gedacht, oh nein!

grinsen hat bis auf den Gipfel gehalten.


----------



## fkal (2. Oktober 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> ich hoffe nicht der Einzige zu sein, der die Jungs für völlig bescheuert hält.



schade, dass man in der Stadt nicht so leicht auf die Schnelle einen Stock findet, denen man ihnen in die Speichen wirft.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (2. Oktober 2011)

Dann is ja gut.
Klar gefährden die sich und andere auch und so...
Also würdet ihr genauso reagieren? Oder auch das gesagte Umsetzen? 
Ich würde mich dann aber nicht wundern wenn euch der nächste Wanderer, der sich bedroht fühlt, androht euch "hässliche, kleine, Mutter****er in die Hölle zu prügeln".


----------



## Onkel Manuel (3. Oktober 2011)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind wir nicht in Amerika:
> MASH-SF 2007: Garrett Chow on Vimeo



Mein Gott, was sind denn das für Vollspacken? Ich habs ja immer gewußt: Fixie-Fahrer können nicht ganz sauber im Kopf sein...


----------



## htrulez (3. Oktober 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was sind denn das für Vollspacken?



Ich denk mal dass sich um solche Spinner früher oder später die natürliche Auslese kümmern dürfte. Nicht das es ihnen wünschen würde, aber mein Mitleid hätten sie nicht.


----------



## xCupidox (3. Oktober 2011)

eine dame in Winterberg zu ihrere freunden was auch immer am Telefon: ich steh hier bei den radfahrern^^ sind ja nicht viele in nem Bikepark


----------



## Honigblume (3. Oktober 2011)

Bei einem Rennen.

"Die da jetzt kommen feuer ich nicht an, die sind nicht von unserem Verein"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (3. Oktober 2011)

oh auch niedlich war ein dirtbiker der zu seinem etwas korpulenterem kumpel auf die frage wie schwer der sprung denn sei antwortete: "nicht ganz so schwer wie du"


----------



## Carnologe (3. Oktober 2011)




----------



## heifisch (3. Oktober 2011)

Der ist zur Abwechselung echt mal gut


----------



## Onkel Manuel (3. Oktober 2011)

Jaja, immer werden die Dicken gemobbt...


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Oktober 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hTof6PKaqQ"]Westernhagen Dicke      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Shoxar (11. Oktober 2011)

Entweder bin ich irgendwie anders, oder die Menschheit ist komplett verweichlicht.
Ich sehe morgens aus dem Fenster, "Super, Rückenwind und recht warm ~12° C (Mittags sollten es 19° C werden!) ists heut auch"
Kaum bin ich aus der Straße raus, sehe ich eine Gruppe Grundschüler: "Ey ist dir nicht kalt, alder" (Alder? Dies hielt ich eigentlich für einen Spruch von 14-Jährigen Gangstern)

Also gut, im Schulhaus dann meinen Klassenleiter gesehen:
Er:"Du hast doch an Vogel! Und zwar net nur einen!"
Ich: "Warum denn?"
Er: "Bei dem Wetter in der Kleidung, willst dich erkälten oder was? Und auch noch mit dem Fahrrad?!" 
Als kleine Nebeninfo, der Schulhinweg ist knappe 6KM lang
Ich: "Meine Güte, heut ist es warm..."
Er: "Ne ists net, und da brauchst dich gar net raus reden!"

Ich fragte mich ernsthaft, warum die 2 so ein Gestörtes Gefühl für Kälte/Wärme haben.
Doch bei diesen blieb es nicht.

Vertretung nach der Pause:
...
Sie: "Hast deine Hose vergessen oder was?" 

Und noch eine Lehrerin starrte auf mich, als wär ich noch aus dem letzten Jahrtausend.
Ich verstehs nicht.
Aber wenns im Sommer mal deutlich kälter ist, regt sich keiner auf. Ist ja auch Sommer, nicht?


----------



## boarder43 (11. Oktober 2011)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich irgendwie anders, oder die Menschheit ist komplett verweichlicht.
> Ich sehe morgens aus dem Fenster, "Super, Rückenwind und recht warm ~12° C (Mittags sollten es 19° C werden!) ists heut auch"
> Kaum bin ich aus der Straße raus, sehe ich eine Gruppe Grundschüler: "Ey ist dir nicht kalt, alder" (Alder? Dies hielt ich eigentlich für einen Spruch von 14-Jährigen Gangstern)
> 
> ...


 
ÄHH warst du vielleicht nackt unterwegs???


----------



## Shoxar (11. Oktober 2011)

T-Shirt und kurze Hose (wer radelt scho in Jeans? )


----------



## xCupidox (11. Oktober 2011)

ich
wobei jetzt nicht mehr, da meine lieblingsbikejeans dank eines fully fahrers, der meinte in schrittgeschwindigkeit über den slopestyleparcour in wberg zu rollen und mich  damit komplett auszubremsen, hinüber ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (11. Oktober 2011)

Shoxar schrieb:


> T-Shirt und kurze Hose (wer radelt scho in Jeans? )



das geht noch bis 10Grad . . . mein umfeld hält mich auch für bescheuert wenn ich jetzt noch mit kurzer Hose und T irgendwo aufkreuze.


----------



## xCupidox (11. Oktober 2011)

stephan das liegt aber an anderen dingen nicht an shorts und tshirt


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt eigendlich, aber so bin ich eben und manchmal doch total normal, was dann nicht wirklich ich bin.

Habe ich euch jetzt verwirt?? Also ich habe mich selbst verwirt!!


----------



## Quator94 (15. Oktober 2011)

Mein Lehrer nennt mich immer "Der Junge mit den kurzen Buchsen"


----------



## Push_it (15. Oktober 2011)

12° und kurze Klamotten? 
Auf die Idee käme ich nicht. Aber schön getreu nach dem Motto dem Geisterfahrers: "Auf der A43 kommen mir 1000 Geisterfahrer entgegen, zuhülf."


----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. Oktober 2011)

Sag des net, ich hab gestern bei 12°C & Sonne zwei Radfahrer mit T-Shirt (!!) und etliche ohne Kopfbedeckung gesehen. Da frierts mich schon beim Anschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir.race (15. Oktober 2011)

von meinem Vater: Du bist doch verrückt, bei dem Wetter stürzt du doch direkt (2 cm Schnee in Flachem Gelände.

Renter Gruppe: Wir sind ganz schön beeindruckt wie sie da hoch fahrn. Andere Frau in der Gruppe (erschreckt) da gehts ja noch weiter hoch!!


----------



## JENSeits (15. Oktober 2011)

Hab Gestern nach einem Steilstück direkt an einer Quelle runter nur ein "Meine Güte - starke Leistung!" bekommen 
Dann später aufm 3m breiten Weg abgebremst und eine ältere Dame mit "Achtung" früh genug gewarnt, damit sie ihren Hund an die Leine nimmt.
Später am Parkplatz kam sie vorbei und hat sich bedankt, mit den Argumenten das man jka nie weiß wie Hunde reagieren und das sie sich so nicht erschrocken hat.
Netter Wanderertag


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (15. Oktober 2011)

Zwar Fußvolksspruch aber heute mal ein wenig anders:

Vorgeschichte:
Ich hatte meinem Opa eine meiner Hausstrecken empfohlen, da er sehr gerne Wandern geht.

Wir haben uns heute getroffen und er meinte:
Ich bin letztens auf dem Weg lang und mich überholt ein Mountainbiker und ich meinte dann zu ihm: Junger Mann ich muss hier schon fast hoch klettern und sie fahren hier einfach so hoch?! Antwort des Bikers (wohl ziemlich aus der Puste): Das sind die Reifen...


----------



## flyingscot (15. Oktober 2011)

Auf den letzten Metern den Skihang (teilweise >30% Steigung bei wurzeligen, schottrigen und wiesigem Geläuf) zum Hohnekamm im Harz hoch habe ich vorhin sogar Applaus von einer Gruppe älterer Wanderer bekommen. Kommentar von einer der Frauen: "Ich finde das ganz toll, was sie da machen! Ich käme sicher keine 3 Meter weit. Ist wohl auch nicht so einfach?". Ich, bei Puls 190 konnte nur ein "Nee, einfach ist es nicht..." herausgewürgen.


----------



## Bavragor (16. Oktober 2011)

Wo wir grad bei Sprüchen beim Bergauffahren sind:
Steiler Anstieg hoch mit losem Untergrund an Muttwer mit 2 kleinen Kindern vorbei die runterlaufen.
Kind zu Mutter: "Ich würde hier nicht hochfahren wollen"
Fands irgendwie niedlich


----------



## Wakeman (16. Oktober 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> "Ich würde hier nicht hochfahren wollen"


Was für ein Spruch. Wahnsinn.

Zu Recht bei den "besten 'Fussvolk'-Sprüchen". Ein Highlight gar.


----------



## Bavragor (16. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man sich die letzten Seiten ansieht ist es wirklich mit ein Highlight


----------



## Onkel Manuel (16. Oktober 2011)

Wakeman schrieb:


> Was für ein Spruch. Wahnsinn.
> 
> Zu Recht bei den "besten 'Fussvolk'-Sprüchen". Ein Highlight gar.



Hör auf, mein Ironiedetektor blinkt wie wild!


----------



## Haferstroh (17. Oktober 2011)

Wakeman schrieb:


> Was für ein Spruch. Wahnsinn.
> 
> Zu Recht bei den "besten 'Fussvolk'-Sprüchen". Ein Highlight gar.



Das ist ja noch gar nix. 

Achtung, jetzt kommt mein Highlight: Ich fahre im Wohngebiet ne sehr steile Strasse runter, irgendwas mit 18% schätzungsweise: Mutter mit Kind, Kind sieht es und ruft: "Der fährt ja da runter!"

Jetzt biste baff, was?


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Oktober 2011)

Heute ist die Reizschwelle wohl besonders niedrig, was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaunt (17. Oktober 2011)

Auch kein TopTen Spruch, aber ich für nen Schmunzler hats gelangt:

Ich fahr (sichtlich angeschlagen ) ne halbwegs steile Forstautobahn hoch und überhole ein schnaufendes Rentnerpaar. 
Er: "Pfff, schon wieder so ein unvollständiges Fahrrad..."
Ich denke: "Nicht schon wieder das übliche Klingel und Licht gemotze..."
Er: "...kein Gepächträger um nen alten Mann mitzunehmen "
Sie: "Und mich willsde laufen lassen "


----------



## Onkel Manuel (18. Oktober 2011)

Das fällt dann eher unter "Situationskomik"... 

Apropos: Gestern aufm Heimweg kommt mir an der Landstraße ne Mutter mit Hund und (hübscher) Tochter entgegen. Die Tochter starrt mich irgendwie so interessiert an, ich fühle mich schon etwas komisch - und im nächsten Moment röhren die hubraumstarken Diesel der zwei Army-Transport-LKWs vorbei, auf die sie eigentlich gestarrt hatte...


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Oktober 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Das fällt dann eher unter "Situationskomik"...
> 
> Apropos: Gestern aufm Heimweg kommt mir an der Landstraße ne Mutter mit Hund und (hübscher) Tochter entgegen. Die Tochter starrt mich irgendwie so interessiert an, ich fühle mich schon etwas komisch - und im nächsten Moment röhren die hubraumstarken Diesel der zwei Army-Transport-LKWs vorbei, auf die sie eigentlich gestarrt hatte...



Damit ist die Sache klar: Bike und Ausrüstung verkaufen, von dem Geld den Lkw-Schein machen, nen zünftigen Mecki-Haarschnitt verpassen lassen und bei der Army anheuern


----------



## Targut (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe heute so einen großen Bundeswehr Truck gesehen.
An sich nichts zu ungewöhnliches abgesehen davon das der Typ dadrin einen Anzug trug....


----------



## Quator94 (19. Oktober 2011)

Targut schrieb:


> Ich habe heute so einen großen Bundeswehr Truck gesehen.
> An sich nichts zu ungewöhnliches abgesehen davon das der Typ dadrin einen Anzug trug....


Thats german Mafia 

Zumindest in der Stadt auf ihrem City Ebikes


----------



## Hamburger Jung (19. Oktober 2011)

Targut schrieb:


> Ich habe heute so einen großen Bundeswehr Truck gesehen.
> An sich nichts zu ungewöhnliches abgesehen davon das der Typ dadrin einen Anzug trug....



Mörder stehen nun mal auf Anzug & Krawatte. Sozusagen, wie James Bond. Mit Charme & Stil Menschen töten!


----------



## dickerbert (19. Oktober 2011)

@Targut: Und hast du Onkel Manuel auch gesehen?


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Oktober 2011)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Mörder stehen nun mal auf Anzug & Krawatte. Sozusagen, wie James Bond. Mit Charme & Stil Menschen töten!



Nicht ganz. Die Zuschauerschaft steht auf Mörder mit Anzug und Krawatte, das verleiht dem Tod soetwas feierliches und spricht dem Träger zudem noch ein hohes Maßr an sozialer Intelligenz zu. Da wird ein Mord fast schon gesellschaftlich tolerierbar (besonders dann, wenn der Ermordete keinen Anzug trägt und lange Haare hat und/oder Südländer ist!).


----------



## Laphroaig10 (20. Oktober 2011)

Targut schrieb:


> Ich habe heute so einen großen Bundeswehr Truck gesehen.
> An sich nichts zu ungewöhnliches abgesehen davon das der Typ dadrin einen Anzug trug....



war der zufällig grau (Heer) oder blau (Luftwaffe, Marine) und hatte Schulterklappen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (20. Oktober 2011)

Mit einen großen Bundeswehr Truck in Anzug zum Date mit der geliebten Holden, weiblicher natur . . . nur, wo parkt man dan vorm Restaurant ??


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Oktober 2011)

Parkhaus, wie immer


----------



## Harvester (20. Oktober 2011)

wer schonmal nen Panzer im DriveIn vom großen M gesehen hat den kann nichts mehr schocken


----------



## JENSeits (20. Oktober 2011)

wenns stimmt, dann 
spurbreite könnte aber zum problem werden ...


----------



## xCupidox (20. Oktober 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Mit einen großen Bundeswehr Truck in Anzug zum Date mit der geliebten Holden, weiblicher natur . . . nur, wo parkt man dan vorm Restaurant ??




ohja mit nem panzer zum date und männer im anzug...finde ich gut


----------



## Targut (20. Oktober 2011)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> war der zufällig grau (Heer) oder blau (Luftwaffe, Marine) und hatte Schulterklappen?


Nein die Farbe des Anzugs war schwarz.
Wobei es auch sein kann das ich die Farbe nicht 100 % erkannt aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher.

EDIT:
Wo wir schon mal beim Thema sind : http://www.youtube.com/user/TopGear#p/a/u/2/cDoRmT0iRic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hickey (20. Oktober 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Wieso zum Glück?
> 
> In Deutschland fährst du nicht lange so durch die Gegend, das ist eher ne gute Methode zur Selbstverstümmelung.




Das würd ich nicht sagen, mein Fahrstil ist recht ähnlich, zumindest was die Straßenfahrten betrifft.

(Fahre allerdings ein MTB und maximal 28kmh im Schnitt)


Der Trick dabei ist einfach die komplette Übersicht zu behalten und für andere mitzudenken.


----------



## rigger (20. Oktober 2011)

"Its THE perfekt Town car!!"


----------



## na!To (20. Oktober 2011)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Mörder stehen nun mal auf Anzug & Krawatte. Sozusagen, wie James Bond. Mit Charme & Stil Menschen töten!


Für den Spruch würd ich dir gerne eine reinhauen.


----------



## DashTwo84 (20. Oktober 2011)

letzten Sonntag: 
Ich pflüge gemütlich ne Waldstraße runter, biege um ne Ecke und plötzlich läuft mir so ein kleiner Kläffer (Dackel) vors Rad... 
Ich kann gerade noch eine Vollbremsung machen und werfe mich fast in den Dornenbusch links am Abhang...
Der Hund läuft seelenruhig weiter und in ca. 100 Meter Entfernung läuft ein älteres Frauchen und meint nur "Komm her LUUUUZI....nicht dass dem Radfahrer noch was passiert..."  :/

Edit: Ich hab selber nen Hund, nicht dass jetzt jemand meint ich hab was gegen Hunde, aber wenn ich mit meinem Hund laufen gehe, dann achte ich darauf, dass ich ihn im Blickfeld habe und laufe nicht einfach um 100 Ecken weiter.
       Ist jemandem schonmal was ähnliches passiert?


----------



## JENSeits (20. Oktober 2011)

Nein, da wirst du der Erste sein 

Ne das haben wir wohl alle schonmal erlebt!


----------



## Aldar (21. Oktober 2011)

Nicht genug federweg um drüberzubügeln? oder technik nicht gut genug um drüber zu springen?


----------



## Gaunt (21. Oktober 2011)

Das kennt wohl jeder. Heimweg von der Arbeit, schönes Wetter, also mit der Stadtschlampe durch den Wald.
Ich komme ein Trailstück runter und komme an eine Kreuzung mit einer Forstautobahn.
Zwei Handvoll Hund stehen vor mir und kläffen mich an. Da der Trail Eng ist komme ich nicht vorbei und *stehe* (aber ohne abzusteigen) mit dem Bike bestimmt 10 Sekunden vor den Tölen bis die zwei extremst Übergewichtigen Frauchen angerollt kommen:
"Pass doch auf! Du hättest fast meinen Evolutionsunfall überfahren!"

Sorry, vielen Handhaltern sollten die Tiere abgenommen werden:-(


----------



## Koerk (21. Oktober 2011)

Kenn ich alles, besonders freue ich mich immer über "DER TUT NIX!" rufe ..
Was da immer gut ankommt (sollte ich meinen Hund dabei haben, was am Fahrrad selten der Fall ist  ) ist ein "Meiner aber!" - das wirkt oft wunder...

Bis jetzt war ich übrigens riesiger Dodge RAM Fan .. aber in dem Marauder hab ich glaube ich ein neues Lieblingsauto gefunden womit man auch mal Cross-Country Touren fahren kann... ^^


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Oktober 2011)

"Och, keine Angst, der spielt nicht, der will nur beissen"


----------



## HXT (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre auf dem Radweg und ein kleineres Problem am Rad zwingt mich zum Anhalten. Ich stoppe und schaue es mir auf dem Fußweg an. Eine schlecht gekleidete, kleine dicke Frau mit Hund kommt des Weges, als sie mich passiert stellt sie folgende Frage: 

"Müssen Sie unbedingt hier stehen?"

Einzige Alternative wäre der Radweg oder die Straße gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (22. Oktober 2011)

HXT schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf dem Radweg und ein kleineres Problem am Rad zwingt mich zum Anhalten. Ich stoppe und schaue es mir auf dem Fußweg an. Eine schlecht gekleidete, kleine dicke Frau mit Hund kommt des Weges, als sie mich passiert stellt sie folgende Frage:
> 
> "Müssen Sie unbedingt hier stehen?"
> 
> Einzige Alternative wäre der Radweg oder die Straße gewesen...



"Müssen sie so unglaublich fett sein und keinen Sinn für Mode besitzen?" *war mein erster Gedanke als ich das grade durchlas*


----------



## Quator94 (22. Oktober 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> "Müssen sie so unglaublich fett sein und keinen Sinn für Mode besitzen?" *war mein erster Gedanke als ich das grade durchlas*



Haha, ich geh kaputt 

Fensterputzroboter Test


----------



## xCupidox (23. Oktober 2011)

irgendwie sind es immer kleine dicke weiber mit schlechtem bis keinem modegeschmack die einen dumm anmachen. hatte das mal, dass mir eine beim biken hinterherschrie: "ey biste ein mädchen oder ein kerl mit titten"
ich glaub sie hatte in dem moment einfach nur glück, dass ich zu schnell war und gedanklich wo anders und deswegen nicht sofort geschaltet hab und umgekehrt bin


----------



## DerandereJan (23. Oktober 2011)

....sonst hätteste frei nach "Frauenhauen gibt Selbstvertrauen" die Alte mal richtig vermöbelt?


----------



## HXT (23. Oktober 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> ....sonst hätteste frei nach "Frauenhauen gibt Selbstvertrauen" die Alte mal richtig vermöbelt?



Wenn Frauen keine Frauen hauen dürfen... Wer dann?


----------



## xCupidox (23. Oktober 2011)

ich schlag doch keine schwächeren^^ bzw lass mich nicht überrollen von 130kg lebendgewicht ne


----------



## Silvermoon (23. Oktober 2011)

Heute bei der Tour....
.... fahr nen Waldweg entlang, in einer Kurve sehe ich ne ältere Dame mit Enkelin (lasst mal die Kurze so 4 gewesen sein). Ich verlangsame mein Tempo, grüße freundlich und höre im vorbeifahren die Kurze zu ihrer Oma sagen: "War das jetzt ein Maaaannn??" 
Die Oma: "Nein, auch Mädchen fahren mit dem Fahrrad durch den Wald." 

Ich hab mich bald weggeschmissen - ehrlich


----------



## Osama (23. Oktober 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> immer dicke weiber
> hatte das mal, dass mir eine beim biken hinterherschrie:


 
die hast du doch vorher sicher überholt,
war sicher eng  ne?


----------



## xCupidox (23. Oktober 2011)

die saß am rand auf ner bank aber joa sonst wärs seöbst mit meinem dirtbike etwas knapp geworden. das ist wie die damen im schwimbad die so auf der bahn rumtrieben und nicht vorwärtskommen. langsam von links nach rechts schwingen wie ne staatsqualle und keine chance zum überholen liefern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (23. Oktober 2011)

@ Silvermoon: Mein Tipp lautet 3 Tage, ehe sich die Meute hier auf dich stürzt.


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Oktober 2011)

also ich whip jedem der mir doof kommt einfach gegen den kopf. So wie hier bei 3:56

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/193457/


----------



## Koerk (24. Oktober 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> also ich whip jedem der mir doof kommt einfach gegen den kopf. So wie hier bei 3:56
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/193457/




wir brauchen einen "Made my day"-Button unter den Posts!


----------



## Harvester (24. Oktober 2011)

sehr geil


----------



## Wabaki (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre gestern ein paar Meter hinter einem älteren Ehepaar mit Hund langsam her. Der weg führt direkt am See entlang. Als sich eine geeignete Stell zum Überholen ergeben hat, sagt der Mann:
"Passen sie auf, dass der Hund sie nicht ins Wasser zerrt!"


----------



## xCupidox (30. Oktober 2011)

irgendwie ist diese gähnende leere über mehr als 4 tage doch auch doof oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (30. Oktober 2011)

Es wird kälter --> weniger Radler und Fußvolk unterwegs. Diejenigen die jeden Tag fahren hören zu 90% immer wieder dieselben Sprüche.
Z.B. so etwas wie "Du bist krank!", "Wie kannst Du nur bei dem Wetter fahren?", "Warum fährst Du nicht mit der Bahn?" etc..


----------



## Onkel Manuel (30. Oktober 2011)

...oder "Ist dein Auto kaputt?"  
Aber die Kollegen sind das ja schon von mir gewöhnt. Trotzdem kommt da ab und zu mal ne Spitze von der Seite zusammen mit nem Kopfschütteln...


----------



## xCupidox (30. Oktober 2011)

an meinem bike hat sich die kurbel beim fahren verabschiedet, was dazu geführt hat, dass ich, da ich eh schon wütend war, wie ein rohrspatz auf der straße rumgezetert habe. da hat sich dann bestimmt auch keiner getraut was zu sagen


----------



## hexxagon (30. Oktober 2011)

Heute auf einer 4 m breiten Strasse innerhalb einer Ortschaft, die in einem Feldweg mündet. Ältere Frau ganz rechts, wir ganz links rüber gefahren. Da sagt die Olle doch tatsächlich: "Müsst ihr hier so rasen, ihr Ar$chlöcher? Man sollte mal die Polizei..." Den Rest konnte ich nicht mehr verstehen. Wir fuhren ca. 20 km/h. Da habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt, aber der Schock ging schnell vorbei.


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Oktober 2011)

ich verweise auf Post #1639


----------



## spacehamster (30. Oktober 2011)

Zum Thema dicke Frauen ohne Modegeschmack hab ich auch noch einen... auf einer meiner ehemaligen Stammrouten hat's so nen kurzen Abschnitt, wo aus irgendeinem Grund der Fuss- und der Radweg für etwa 150 Meter getrennt sind. Irgendwann mal, als ich da durchkam, stand auf dem Radweg eben so ein Exemplar der Sorte "in Wigwam gekleideter Kühlschrank" mit ihren zwei ebenfalls reichlich gross geratenen Hunden und einer anderen Frau, mit der sie grad am quatschen war. Da offensichtlich auf dem Radweg kein Durchkommen war und auf den 150 Metern Fussweg auch niemand war, bin ich halt da durchgefahren.

Und als ich an dem, äh, Verkehrshindernis vorbeifahre, keift die doch tatsächlich zu mir rüber: "Der Radweg ist hier!"

Aber eben, auf dem Bike ist man zum Glück meistens schon ein paar hundert Meter weiter, wenn sich die passende Antwort im Kopf zusammengereimt hat...


----------



## Gaunt (30. Oktober 2011)

Fußgänger können fies sein!

Wenn ich nach norden fahre gibts nur sanfte Hügel und ein großes Waldgebiet in dem ich mich nicht auskenne. Also Nach Navi/Handy/OpenCycleMap gefahren. Lange, teils mehrere Kilometer lange schnurgerade Wege. 

Ich fahre (schon ein bisschen her) einen Hügel runter und sehe das eine ~20m breite Wiese kommt und es danach im Wald wieder leicht hoch geht. Am gegenüberliegenden Wald stehen zwei Jogger. Gute Sicht, gutes Bike, gute Laune, gut 30km/h. 

Ich fahre auf die Wiese und sehe schon einige wenige Furchen 
Keine Wiese. Ein einziges Sumpfstück 
Zum Bremsen zu spät also volle Power 

2m vorm Wald (und damit stabilem Boden) bleib ich stecken und versinke bis über den Knöchel und das Bike steckt bis zur Bremsscheibe im Matsch 

Drauf der eine Jogger ganz trocken zum anderen: 
"Jupp, wir laufen außen rumm!"


----------



## homerjay (31. Oktober 2011)

Am Samstag ein Wanderer in breitestem Schwäbisch:
"Da henda kasch` et fahra da kommt a Dräbbe!"


----------



## cytrax (31. Oktober 2011)

A geh, gad scho


----------



## neo-bahamuth (31. Oktober 2011)

Nawerds gangat Dräbba allaweil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2011)

Samstag in einer Hütte im schönen Pfälzerwald nachmittags an der "Kaffee- und Kuchen" Ausgabe von weiter hinten in der Schlange in leicht angesäuertem Tonfall:

"Meinen's, Se ham jetzt endlich genug Kuchen für sich gekauft???" (*)



*ich bin mit einem Tablett mit jeweils 2 Stück Kuchen für meinen Freund und mich + Kaffee + Schorle rausspaziert, und vor mir hatten bereits zwei Kollegen ebenso volle Tabletts rausgetragen, mit dem Resultat, dass in der Kuchentheke nicht mehr allzu viel übrig war


----------



## Targut (31. Oktober 2011)

Dein glücklicher Freund,6 Stücke Kuchen.


----------



## xCupidox (31. Oktober 2011)

käsekuchen fande ich gad auch ziemlich gut


----------



## Carnologe (31. Oktober 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> "Meinen's, Se ham jetzt endlich genug Kuchen für sich gekauft???" (*)



Zurück zur Kuchenausgabe, den Rest kaufen und anschliessend für 5 mehr anbieten


----------



## spacehamster (31. Oktober 2011)

homerjay schrieb:


> "Da henda kasch` et fahra da kommt a Dräbbe!"



...und mein Tag ist gerettet. Danke. *tränenlach*


----------



## TheMars (1. November 2011)

was heist das eingentlich für nichtschwäben?^^


----------



## mtblukas (1. November 2011)

Da hinten kannst du nicht weiter fahren dort kommt eine treppe...so ungefähr...


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. November 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ich bzw lass mich nicht überrollen von 130kg lebendgewicht ne


Nennt sich das dann Rolling chassis ??


----------



## htrulez (1. November 2011)

TheMars schrieb:


> was heist das eingentlich für nichtschwäben?^^



Ungebildeter Barbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (1. November 2011)

htrulez schrieb:


> Ungebildeter Barbar!



Muss ja nicht jeder die Eingeborenendialekte verstehen 

Habe versucht per www eine Übersetzung zu finden und bin nicht schlauer geworden - schwäbisch ist schon sehr speziell und für Nichtkenner nahezu unverständlich.


----------



## bobons (1. November 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht jeder die Eingeborenendialekte verstehen
> 
> Habe versucht per www eine Übersetzung zu finden und bin nicht schlauer geworden - schwäbisch ist schon sehr speziell und für Nichtkenner nahezu unverständlich.



So mache ich das im Norden: Nicken und Lächeln...wenn die Leute komisch schauen kann man/frau noch ein "Finde ich nicht!" oder "Ja, ja, die Banken..." auf Hochdeutsch einwerfen. 

PS: Ein Dialekt ist sympatisch solange die Sprache verständlich bleibt...


----------



## antique (1. November 2011)

> PS: Ein Dialekt ist sympatisch solange die Sprache verständlich bleibt...



Genau, das ist wichtig: Sprache soll verständlich bleiben - und gerade im schwäbischen (und teilweise sächischen) wirds für Aussenstehende fast unverständlich wenn die Eingeborenen sich in ihrem Idiom unterhalten.

In Baden wird ein schöner Dialekt gesprochen, erinnert stellenweise an an Schwyzerdütsch und ist für Neulinge leichter verständlich wie Schwäbisch. 

Ganz wichtig: in Baden wird gut gegessen, Wein getrunken und die Einheimischen sind offener, freundlicher wie im Schwabenland. Mir gefällts dort saugut, nach längerer Aufenthaltszeit schleichen sich gewisse badische Ausdrücke ein 

Die Taktik mit Nicken, Lächeln und ein paar Sätze beitragen funzt eigentlich fast überall - im Schwabenland wird dann oft erst recht angefangen im ganz breiten Dialekt zu sprechen - da versteht der Aussenstehende dann rein gar nix mehr.


----------



## DHK (1. November 2011)

ich frag mich echt wie ich mich damals mit meiner Ex so lange gut verstanden habe.. ich mit meinem sächsisch und sie mit schwäbisch. Vielleicht lags aber auch genau dadran


----------



## Drop-EX (1. November 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Genau, das ist wichtig: Sprache soll verständlich bleiben - und gerade im schwäbischen (und teilweise sächischen) wirds für Aussenstehende fast unverständlich wenn die Eingeborenen sich in ihrem Idiom unterhalten.
> 
> In Baden wird ein schöner Dialekt gesprochen, erinnert stellenweise an an Schwyzerdütsch und ist für Neulinge leichter verständlich wie Schwäbisch.
> 
> ...


auch wenns immer mehr ot wird: kann ich so eigentlich nicht bestätigen. wohne seit 18 jahren etwa 20km entfernt von stuttgart in einer kleinstadt. ich kenne niemanden, der so richtig breit dialekt schwätzt 
auch ich tus nicht, meine großeltern die hier wohnen auch nicht... gibt sicher ältere leute die schon ordentlich dialekt sprechen, aber das ist finde ich ausnahme. auch gibt es wohl worte, die für aussenstehende nur bedingt verständlich sind, aber im großen und ganzen finde ich das hier eigentlich echt in ordnung. verstehe das ja selbst nicht so richtig, würde mir ja auffallen 

ich finde da sächsisch viel viel schlimmer. ich war schon 4x in sachsen und selbst da, wo sie nicht so sehr sächsisch sprechen kann es schon schwer verständlich werden. aber gut, das liegt sicher an meiner herkunft.


----------



## Bavragor (1. November 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Genau, das ist wichtig: Sprache soll verständlich bleiben - und gerade im schwäbischen (und teilweise sächischen) wirds für Aussenstehende fast unverständlich wenn die Eingeborenen sich in ihrem Idiom unterhalten.




Nur so nebenbei: Es gibt kein Sächsisch. Es gibt viele Dialekte in Sachsen. Aber kein einheitliches Sächsisch. (Unterschiede zwischen Vogtland und Erzgebirge sind schon mal extrem)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -j0hi. (1. November 2011)

Einmal als mein kumpel und ich untweregs waren... kamen uns 2 rentner entgegen als wir ca. 15m entfernt waren zog der eine den anderen auf seine Seite, weil er uns anscheinend nicht bemerkt hatte..(wenn man immer auf den boden schaut... auch verständlich....)naja und dann als wir an ihnen vorbei fuhren sagte der eine zu uns:kostet klingeln jetzt auch schon Strom?... wir sind dann einfach weitergefahren...xD ob das negativ oder lustig gemeint war konnte man nicht sehr gut deuten...                  und eine KLINGEL hat doch nichts an einem MTB zu suchen....


----------



## Schwappy (1. November 2011)

johi du hattest zu dem Zeitpunkt doch ne klingel oder ? xD


----------



## spacehamster (1. November 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Da hinten kannst du nicht weiter fahren dort kommt eine treppe...so ungefähr...



Also wörtlich müsste das doch einfach heissen, "Da hinten kannst nicht fahren, da kommt ne Treppe", oder?

Schwäbisch ist ansonsten ja wohl überhaupt nicht schwer... wenn man Schweizer ist.


----------



## homerjay (2. November 2011)

spacehamster schrieb:


> Also wörtlich müsste das doch einfach heissen, "Da hinten kannst nicht fahren, da kommt ne Treppe", oder?



Korrekt, als Allgäuer lernt man schwäbisch so nebenher, am Wochenende in der Liftschlange.
Ich bin die Treppe übrigens gefahren, was ihm dann noch ein "Subbrrr!" entlockt hat.


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. November 2011)

-j0hi. schrieb:


> ....                  und eine KLINGEL hat doch nichts an einem MTB zu suchen....


Hatte mal ne Zeitlang die hier dran ----->[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/324864]
	
[/URL]

Die Blicke der älteren Generation sind einfach unbezahlbar  Vor allem wenn die denken ,kommt da wieder son Stöpsel angerast, man selber aber im Schritttempo an den vorbei rollt ...


----------



## Matze1983 (2. November 2011)

-j0hi. schrieb:


> und eine KLINGEL hat doch nichts an einem MTB zu suchen....


 
Doch! Es ist zwar definitiv das beschissenste Bauteil mit einem Coolness-Faktor von minus 100, aber die gehört dran, wenn man auf Wegen unterwegs ist, wo man auf Fussgänger trifft (also hier im Taunus immer). Es trägt deutlich zur Entspannung der jeweiligen Situation bei, wenn man rechtzeitig klingelt, statt zu rufen oder Vollbremsungen hin zu legen. Eine Klingel gehört ans MTB jedes rücksichtsvollen Bikers!


----------



## -j0hi. (2. November 2011)

@bikefun2009--> Die klingel ist ja mal lustig  das ist bestimmt nen bild für die götter wenn die Leute die tiger klingel gesehen haben xD    

@Matze1983--> ja damit hast du volkommen recht.... nur der style faktor .... wenn dann kommt bei mir so eine wie die von bikefun2009 drann


----------



## bobons (2. November 2011)

Nicht mal zu schwer: http://www.manufactum.de/Artikel/81585/Japanische-Fahrradglocke-Messing-Schlaghebel.html.

Der Klang würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Sentilo (2. November 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht jeder die Eingeborenendialekte verstehen



Ist auch nicht immer einfach, wie man hier sieht: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM_d_WtPfcc"]Lern badisch !      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Oder hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oau3T-aMDgk&feature=related"]Lern Ostdeutsch      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## antique (2. November 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Nicht mal zu schwer: http://www.manufactum.de/Artikel/81585/Japanische-Fahrradglocke-Messing-Schlaghebel.html.
> 
> Der Klang würde mich interessieren.



Klang von dem Teil ist sehr angenehm und dennoch durchdringend: Hab das Teil von nem Kunden zu Ostern geschenkt bekommen und jetzt wird die Stadtschlampe in Wohlklang beim Fußgänger warnen versetzt. 

Bisher war ich eigentlich ein Gegner von Fahrradklingeln - mit dem Teil hat es eine Berechtigung. Einziger Nachteil: Messing läuft flott an und darf regelmäßig mit Unipol Blau aufpoliert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radwegverneiner (2. November 2011)

Auf meiner Hausrunde am Wochenende steht nach einer Kurve plötzlich ein Hund auf dem Weg. Ich bremse runter und Wauzi läuft langsam vor mir her - so ca. 50m bis zu den Leutchen, zu denen er gehörte. Die sagten sowas wie Entschuldigung. Ich meinte:  lieber so herum, als Hund hinter mir her.


----------



## 4mate (2. November 2011)

Der wollte sterben um seinen Peinigern zu entkommen. Du hast versagt.


----------



## Matze1983 (2. November 2011)

Am gruseligsten sind mir eher die Leute ohne Hund, aber mit Leine. Da weiß man nie, ob nicht irgendwas aus dem Dickicht geschossen kommt!


----------



## Hamburger Jung (2. November 2011)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Am gruseligsten sind mir eher die Leute ohne Hund, aber mit Leine. Da weiß man nie, ob nicht irgendwas aus dem Dickicht geschossen kommt!



Mit Hund und ohne Leine ist schlimmer.


----------



## nepo (2. November 2011)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Am gruseligsten sind mir eher die Leute ohne Hund, aber mit Leine. Da weiß man nie, ob nicht irgendwas aus dem Dickicht geschossen kommt!



Mein Favorit sind Flexileinen einmal quer über den Weg gespannt.
Die sieht man dann wirklich nicht mehr.

Glücklicherweise kommen aber immer mehr Leute auf den Trichter, ihren Hunden reflektierende oder blinkende Halsbänder anzulegen.
Neuerdings sehe ich auch immer mehr reflektierende Leinen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (2. November 2011)

nepo schrieb:


> Mein Favorit sind Flexileinen einmal quer über den Weg gespannt.
> Die sieht man dann wirklich nicht mehr.
> .


  Jo kann ich bestätigen ..hab fast mal son Wollknäuel auf vier Pfoten durch das Hinterrad  geschreddert  Aber dank Vollbremsung war zwar  die Leine im Eimer und der Wuffel  ziemlich verstört ..aber hätt ja auch anders kommen können


----------



## Bener (2. November 2011)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Doch! Es ist zwar definitiv das beschissenste Bauteil mit einem Coolness-Faktor von minus 100, aber die gehört dran, wenn man auf Wegen unterwegs ist, wo man auf Fussgänger trifft (also hier im Taunus immer). Es trägt deutlich zur Entspannung der jeweiligen Situation bei, wenn man rechtzeitig klingelt, statt zu rufen oder Vollbremsungen hin zu legen. Eine Klingel gehört ans MTB jedes rücksichtsvollen Bikers!



+1!


----------



## spacehamster (2. November 2011)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Es trägt deutlich zur Entspannung der jeweiligen Situation bei, wenn man rechtzeitig klingelt, statt zu rufen oder Vollbremsungen hin zu legen. Eine Klingel gehört ans MTB jedes rücksichtsvollen Bikers!



Wenn du direkt neben einem Fussgänger ne Vollbremsung machen musst, warst du mit oder ohne Klingel zu schnell, und so ein bisschen Klingeling machen macht dich dann auch nicht zu nem "rücksichtsvollen Biker", mal so ganz unter uns gesagt.


----------



## Learoy (2. November 2011)

Und Du bringst Deinen Kindern bei: "Ihr könnt einfach über die Straße  gehen. Wenn das Auto dann Euretwegen ne Vollbremsung machen muss, wars  eh zu schnell unterwegs."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (2. November 2011)

Zumindest kann man mit Klingel den schwarzen Peter an den unaufmerksamen Fussgänger/Wandererwasauchimmer weitergeben... Motto" Ich habe geklingelt, aber sie haben es nicht gehört/mussten sich ja unterhalten, Musik hören wasauchimmer"


----------



## Eifelheizer (2. November 2011)

Beim Fussvolk hab ich gestern einiges erlebt.

1. Entweder 3 Wanderer die nebeneinander einen 5m breiten Weg blockieren müssen, dass man nicht vorbei kommt.
Oder die Wanderer machen für einen MTB-Fahrer so viel Platz, dass sie an der Hecke entlangschleifen bzw. auf dem Grünstreifen ausweichen. 

2. Da nähere ich mich langsam und mit ausreichend großen Abstand einen kleinen Hund, der an einer 5m (und mehr???) langen Leinenrückziehautomat (wie auch immer) angeleint ist.
Während ich schon fast an dem Hund vorbei war, reagierte Herrchen mit vollem Körpereinsatz die 5m Leine (und mehr???) um seinen Körper zu wickeln damit das Hundchen gar nicht unter meinen Stollen gerät. 

3. Von einem Bekannten bekam ich zu hören: "Da kommt man doch nicht hoch. Ist doch viel zu steil."
Meine Antowrt: "Das ist richtig. Ich hab mein Fahrrad hochgeschoben."



Ansonsten:
"Bist du hingefallen?" als mein Hinterteil voll mit Matsch war.


----------



## Haferstroh (2. November 2011)

Learoy schrieb:


> Und Du bringst Deinen Kindern bei: "Ihr könnt einfach über die Straße  gehen. Wenn das Auto dann Euretwegen ne Vollbremsung machen muss, wars  eh zu schnell unterwegs."



Besser: "Bremsen haben alle Autos serienmässig"


----------



## xCupidox (2. November 2011)

ich als badner mag schwäbisch jetzt auch  nicht so gern , aber pfälzer find ich noch viel viel unverständlicher,wenn die afange zu babbeln... in wildbad laufen dann immer spezies rum oder halten den lift auf


----------



## spacehamster (2. November 2011)

Learoy schrieb:


> Und Du bringst Deinen Kindern bei: "Ihr könnt einfach über die Straße  gehen. Wenn das Auto dann Euretwegen ne Vollbremsung machen muss, wars  eh zu schnell unterwegs."



Ja, weil das ist ja genau das Gleiche wie ein Fahrrad von hinten, das man nicht kommen hört. Scherzkeks.


----------



## ar_brezhoneg (2. November 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ich als badner mag schwäbisch jetzt auch  nicht so gern , aber pfälzer find ich noch viel viel unverständlicher,wenn die afange zu babbeln... in wildbad laufen dann immer spezies rum oder halten den lift auf



I schwätz Schwäbisch, groddabroit, und ich finde alle Dialekte Klasse, aber der Sinn Deines 2. Satzes bleibt mir verborgen. Woisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (2. November 2011)

...die pfälzischen Spezies halten mit ihrem Gebell den Lift auf  - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






.


----------



## Matze1983 (3. November 2011)

spacehamster schrieb:


> Wenn du direkt neben einem Fussgänger ne Vollbremsung machen musst, warst du mit oder ohne Klingel zu schnell, und so ein bisschen Klingeling machen macht dich dann auch nicht zu nem "rücksichtsvollen Biker", mal so ganz unter uns gesagt.


 
Es ging mir eher um die Methode damit irgendwie auf sich aufmerksam zu machen, weil man keine Klingel hat. Bei manchen geht das auch mit der Scheibenbremse


----------



## Child3k (3. November 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Zumindest kann man mit Klingel den schwarzen Peter an den unaufmerksamen Fussgänger/Wandererwasauchimmer weitergeben... Motto" Ich habe geklingelt, aber sie haben es nicht gehört/mussten sich ja unterhalten, Musik hören wasauchimmer"





spacehamster schrieb:


> Wenn du direkt neben einem Fussgänger ne Vollbremsung machen musst, warst du mit oder ohne Klingel zu schnell, und so ein bisschen Klingeling machen macht dich dann auch nicht zu nem "rücksichtsvollen Biker", mal so ganz unter uns gesagt.



Also ich war letztens in München unterwegs (zu Fuß). Fußgängerampel mit Radweg so dazwischen - kennt man ja die Konfiguration. Von links kam einer aufm Rad angezischt den ich nicht gesehen hab - mein Fehler. Jetzt denkt man: Klingel könnte helfen. Leider ist ein einzelnes kurzes Klingeln ungefähr 3 Sekunden bevor der Biker da ist nicht ausreichend. Davon ab: Er klingelt, ich schau in die falsche Richtung und wusch braust er vielleicht 20cm an mir vorbei.

Ist halt insgesamt doof gelaufen. Aber ich hätt mehr auf Zack sein können und er doch ne ganze Ecke langsamer unterwegs ... dabei bin ich Kopenhagen erprobt


----------



## Onkel Manuel (3. November 2011)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Es ging mir eher um die Methode damit irgendwie auf sich aufmerksam zu machen, weil man keine Klingel hat. Bei manchen geht das auch mit der Scheibenbremse



Dazu *braucht* man aber auch net unbedingt ne Klingel. Das geht auch mit:
-"Diiinnng!"
-"Dingding!"
-"Klingeling!"
und wenn man ganz gut drauf ist: "Tschuldigungdürfteichmalvorbeidanke"


----------



## Wabaki (3. November 2011)

Kleiner Dackel ist rechts vom Weg, altes Herrchen links und dazwischen die Leine. Ich und ein entgegenkommender Biker legen jeweils eine Vollbremsung hin. Da sagt Herrchen zum Wauwau: "Mensch Daisy, du behinderst heute aber auch alle, die vorbeikommen"


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (3. November 2011)

Wabaki schrieb:


> Kleiner Dackel ist rechts vom Weg, altes Herrchen links und dazwischen die Leine. Ich und ein entgegenkommender Biker legen jeweils eine Vollbremsung hin. Da sagt Herrchen zum Wauwau: "Mensch Daisy, du behinderst heute aber auch alle, die vorbeikommen"



Genau genommen kommt ja niemand vorbei - es wird also auch niemand behindert.


----------



## scylla (3. November 2011)

Hundeleinen... Segen oder Fluch...?

Ist schon ein paar Jahre her, aber ich werd's nicht vergessen: Ich in der frühen Morgendämmerung beim Joggen im Naturschutzgebiet, etwas gedankenverloren, schließlich ist's ja noch früh und ich ganz alleine. Denkste. Kommt plötzlich direkt vor mir von rechts aus dem Gebüsch ein kleiner Kläffer geschossen, an einer Leine. Ich versuche noch einen Sprung über den Fallstrick, schaffs aber nicht mehr ganz und bleibe an der Leine hängen. Folge: Faceplant auf den Asphalt. Den Kläffer hat's wohl auch ganz gut durchgeschüttelt, jedenfalls ist er am Jaulen. Keine paar Sekunden später, während ich gerade auf dem Boden sitze und meine blutigen Knie begutachte kommt wutentbrannt Frauchen aus dem Gebüsch und keift mich an, ich sei ein Tierquäler und gehöre doch wohl angezeigt, was ich ihrem Köter angetan hätte... etc... 
Eine passende Antwort ist mir in dem Moment leider nicht eingefallen


----------



## Jetpilot (3. November 2011)

aufs maul, einfach nur aufs maul


----------



## alli333i (3. November 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> aufs maul, einfach nur aufs maul





es reicht auch wutschnaubend und mit blutiger fresse dein gesicht drei centimeter vor ihrs zu halten und sie zu fragen "wie bitte? ich habe sie leider nicht ganz verstanden" 

kommt immer geil und ist auchnoch legal!


----------



## Tilman (3. November 2011)

"Unverschämtheit, Frechheit,....."

So eine Hundebesitzerin etwa 20m hinter mir, nachdem ich beim Überholen des bissig schauenden Hundes zu diesem gesagt hatte, wenn er nicht brav sei, gingen wir chinesisch essen, worauf Frauchen fragte, was das bedeuten solle......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (3. November 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> aufs maul, einfach nur aufs maul




deine facewhip drohungen haben mir bisher besser gefallen,
trotzdem muss ich diese aussage in ihrer grundidee durchaus unterstützen. ^^


----------



## Jetpilot (3. November 2011)

facewhip setzt ein rad vorraus, das hatte sie leider nicht dabei. Ansonsten hätte sie die Dame vielleicht unter einem Vorwand anweisen können zu warten, sodass sie das rad in der Zeit hätte holen können. Dann wäre auch ein facewhip möglich.

Die Idee mit der Fratze funktioniert sicher auch, aber wer will denn auf einen Gerichtstermin verzichten, wenn man mal eine Gelegenheit dazu hat einen Logenplatz auf dem Stuhl ganz vorne zu ergattern?


----------



## Keks_nascher (4. November 2011)

> Dazu *braucht* man aber auch net unbedingt ne Klingel. Das geht auch mit:
> -"Diiinnng!"
> -"Dingding!"
> -"Klingeling!"



Und selbst da erschrecken die Passanten


----------



## Eifelheizer (4. November 2011)

Wir MTBer können uns doch gut an die natürliche Umgebung anpassen!
Einfach eine auffällige Vogelstimme imitieren,
dann werden sie ganz Ohr und schauen sich um wer kommt.
Wenn's eng wird, dann einen Bärengebrüll abgeben. 

"Klingeling", "Tüüt", "Achtung", bedeutet für die Großstadtmenschen Gefahr und erschrecken sich.


----------



## Deleted195907 (4. November 2011)

so Hunde-Leinen-Geschichten sind doch immer unterhaltsam...

mir gehen allerdings die 1x im Jahr-bei schönem Wetter-an der Alster langfahrende, extrem unsichere Radler/innen echt auf den Keks..
ich fuhr einigermassen zügig an der Alster längs und wollte eine (wie oben beschrieben) Radlerin an einer Stelle überholen, die gut einzusehen war - wollte die Dame nicht auch noch mit Gegenverkehr "erschrecken"; ich habe dann also von hinten gerufen, dass ich jetzt gerne überholen möchte - und was sagt die Dame - wirklich völlig verschreckt - ? "Sie fahren aber hinter mir".... meine Antwort darauf: "Ja, und das möchte ich jetzt ändern"!!!


----------



## Drop-EX (4. November 2011)

sehr gut


----------



## Lord Wimsey (4. November 2011)

Schwindelfrei schrieb:


> [...] extrem unsichere Radler/innen [...]
> 
> ich fuhr einigermassen zügig (wollte ja nicht auf der Stelle umfallen) [...]



 

(nur Spaß)


----------



## Deleted195907 (4. November 2011)

.... habe meinen Beitrag mal korrigiert, damit es keine Missverständnisse zwischen "zügig fahren" und "auf der Stelle umfallen" gibt...


----------



## alli333i (4. November 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Die Idee mit der Fratze funktioniert sicher auch, aber wer will denn auf einen Gerichtstermin verzichten, wenn man mal eine Gelegenheit dazu hat einen Logenplatz auf dem Stuhl ganz vorne zu ergattern?




naja aber mit zeugen etc. kann das leider teuer werden, und ich hab keinen bock aktenkundig zu werden bei den blauweißen helferchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (4. November 2011)

Ach, bist du das etwa noch nicht?


----------



## xCupidox (4. November 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ach, bist du das etwa noch nicht?




den gleichen gedanken hatte ich auch... und hab mich ein wenig erschreckt, dass es sowas auch noch gibt


----------



## Enginejunk (4. November 2011)

hatte heute mittag geschäftlich in mittweida zu tun und dachte mir, nimmste mal das kona mit (kenne da noch diverse strecken wo man gut fahren kann)

das geschäftliche erledigt und ab zu den strecken. 

helm auf, protektoren ran und rauf auf den hügel. 

naja, is ca. ne 1km lange strecke die grösstenteils aus wanderwegen besteht und aber in ca. der hälfte nen 2,5m tiefen gap hat, der aus einer uralten steinmauer besteht wo man zu fuss nicht wirklich runterkann, dann 3m gerade und dann wieder bergab (ähnlich nem roadgap. 

naja, ich semmel da runter, als ich sehe wie ein ehepaar mittleren alters (aber erfahrene wanderer wie sich später rausstellte) grade versucht neben der mauer sich durchs grün zu kämpfen. 

da die strecke immer gut eingefahren ist bügel ich über den gap ohne mir was zu denken als ich mitten im flug einen entsetzten schrei hörte. 

naja, ich bin dann unten angekommen, packe alles wieder zusammen als das pärchen kam mit folgenden worten: 


mann: junger mann, wir waren ja schon überall wandern (sehr teure wanderschuhe und funktionsbekleidung hatten sie!) aber das was sie da machen ist ja lebensgefährlich! 
wenn sie hinfallen, können sie sich das knie aufschlagen, wir kennen das von unserem enkel! der hat dann immer ganz grosses aua und kann nicht in die grundschule.... 



hab dann kurz gesagt ich mache das schon länger und zeigte meine protektoren, damit sie mir glauben das nicht wirklich viel passieren kann. 

sagt die frau: siehst du, JETZT haben wir auch ein gutes weihnachtsgeschenk! SOWAS kann der brauchen anstatt nem blöden videospiel!



sieh haben mir dann noch hals und beinbruch gewünscht und sich bedankt, ich gab ihnen noch ne adresse fürn laden wo man das bekommt und das sie auf die grösse achten sollen..



fand ich irgendwie drollig das pärchen... irgendwie cool drauf...


----------



## Jetpilot (4. November 2011)

Klassiker


----------



## 4mate (4. November 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> wenn sie hinfallen, können sie sich das knie aufschlagen, wir kennen das von unserem enkel! der hat dann immer ganz grosses aua und kann nicht in die grundschule....


----------



## Matze1983 (5. November 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> sagt die frau: siehst du, JETZT haben wir auch ein gutes weihnachtsgeschenk! SOWAS kann der brauchen anstatt nem blöden videospiel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (5. November 2011)

Seiten lang nichts und dann sowas


----------



## theDaftMau5 (5. November 2011)

Oh, ich hab auch noch was. 
An unserm Localspot, wir schieben unsere Freerider zum Startpunkt, kommen an einer älteren Faru vorbei. Sie meint:
"Das sind doch keine Fahrräder!"
Ich (Gut gelaunt, erst recht nicht auf Streit aus):
"Und ob das Fahrräder sind gute Frau! Und was für welche!"
Sie:
"Meins sieht aber anders aus..."
Ich gucke auf ihr rostiges Klapprad, sag nichts, aber grinse unter Fullface und Goggle.

Ride on!


----------



## Enginejunk (5. November 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Seiten lang nichts und dann sowas




naja, man kann ja nur was schreiben wenn man was hört/mitbekommt, oder?


----------



## Hafubi (5. November 2011)

So, nun kann auch ich eine kleine Anekdote zu diesem Thema hinzufügen.

Gestern war ich auf einer meiner Runden im heimischen Wäldchen. Da es wie gesagt ein Wäldchen ist, fahre ich die gleiche Runde (10km) mehrmals. Im ersten Durchlauf dann folgende kurze Begegnung. Ich steuerte gerade eine meiner Lieblingskurven an, als ich bemerkte, dass kurz vor dieser eine Spaziergängerin mit ihren Hunden stolzierte. Der eine Hund blockierte mitsamt Leine den Platz links vom Frauchen und der andere tat Selbiges zur rechten Seite. Ich klingelte - keine Reaktion. Ich bremste, klingelte wieder - keine Reaktion. Ich quetschte mich sehr langsam am rechten Vierbeiner vorbei und nahm wieder Geschwindigkeit auf, um noch etwas von der Kurve zu haben. Plötzlich hörte ich hysterisches, undefinierbares Geschnatter der guten Frau. Aber ich war schon zuweit weg.
Wie es das Schicksal wohl wollte, traf ich das Trio eine gute halbe Stunde auf meiner nächsten Runde erneut an einer anderen Stelle. Mich interessierte doch, was die gute Frau mit mitteilen wollte und hielt an. Einer der Hunde kam auf mich zu und ich streichekte ihn - sie zog ihn schnell zurück, als wenn ich ihn jeden Moment fresen würde. Ich blickte in ihre Augen und rechnete damit, dass jede Sekunde Blitze aus ihnen geschossen kämen. Ich fragte die gute Dame trotzdem, was sie mir habe mitteilen wollen. Dann lederte sie los: Sie hätte mir gar nichts sagen wollen. Sie fände es nur mittlerweile unverschämt, wie wir Spinner hier mit unseren komischen Mountainbikes rumrasen würden. Ich wies sie freundlich darauf hin, dass ich alleine unterwegs sei und erst einmal einen anderen Mountainbiker getroffen habe und dass sie vielleicht nicht alles pauschalisieren sollte. Denn schließlich hatte ich geklingelt, gebremst, geklingelt und war rücksichtsvoll an ihr und ihren Begleitern vorbei gefahren. Mmmh...es wirkte nicht. Überhaupt sei das Waldgebiet ein WANDERgebiet und WIR Mountainbikefahrer hätten uns da irgendwas gestrickt und meinten, wir könnten jetzt hier rumrasen. Und überhaupt: Warum wir denn immer nur bergab heizen würden. Das könne doch jeder. Ich entgegnete - immer noch sehr gefasst - dass man ja auch immer bergauf müsse, um dann bergab fahren zu können. Auf meinen Einwand, dass es keine offensichtlichen Verbote gibt, hatte sie eine plausible Erklärung im Repertoire: Es gäbe deshalb keine Verbotsschilder, weil ja keiner damit rechenen würde, auf die Idee zu kommen hier mit dem Rad rumzuheizen, da das mit normalen Rädern auch gar nicht gehen würde. Ich verkniff mir ein Lächeln und fragte sie, warum sie eigentlich so schreien würde. Diese Frage verbesserte ihre Laune nicht. Sie wurde eher noch lauter. Auch versuchte ich ihr noch zu erklären, dass ich noch nie in einen Konflikt mit Fußgängern geraten sei und man sich bei gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme durchaus gefahrenlos begegnen könne. Das wollte sie alles nicht hören. Stattdessen schrie sie einfach nur noch, dass sie beim nächsten Mal enfach stehen bleiben würde, sich übern Haufen fahren lassen würde und dann sollte Ich mal sehen, wie ich das bezahle. Ich sagte ihr, dass ich gute Bremsen habe und ihr den Gefallen daher nicht tun kann. Nun war ihr Siedepunkt erreicht und sie drehte sich um und marschierte davon. Ich bedankte mich noch schnell für das niveauvolle Gespräch, wünschte ihr ein schönes Wochenende und sattelte wieder auf. Mittlerweile hatte ich ein großes Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## tane (5. November 2011)

...siehste, das kommt davon wenn sie zuwenig f...t!


----------



## Fabian93 (5. November 2011)

> Wenn du direkt neben einem Fussgänger ne Vollbremsung machen musst,  warst du mit oder ohne Klingel zu schnell, und so ein bisschen  Klingeling machen macht dich dann auch nicht zu nem "rücksichtsvollen  Biker", mal so ganz unter uns gesagt.


Einfach Hammerschmidt mit Hope Naben zusammen,kannst dir die klingel sparen.

Kumpel wurde letztens in der Bahn von einer älteren Dame gefragt "und das ist die Batterie zum bergauffahren?",sie meinte den Piggybag am Dämpfer 

Letztens auf ner Runde Biken an der Talsperre,wurden wir von einem allmountain Fahrer gefragt,ob das nicht die falschen Bikes zum bergauffahren sind. Dabei war ich mitm Dh´ler schneller oben als er

Ansonsten kommen öfter so sprüche wie "geb Gas!" oder "wie schnell wird man denn?","wie weit springt ihr denn so?" etc.
Einfach immer schön nett sein,dann kommt auch zu 90% nur positives.Den anderen 10% ist nicht mehr zu helfen...


----------



## Enginejunk (5. November 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Einfach immer schön nett sein,dann kommt auch zu 90% nur positives.Den anderen 10% ist nicht mehr zu helfen...




JEPP, exakt so isses. 

begegne den menschen mit einem lächeln, un sie lächeln zurück.


----------



## 4mate (5. November 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> JEPP, exakt so isses.
> 
> begegne den menschen mit einem lächeln, un sie lächeln zurück.





Hafubi schrieb:


> Ich verkniff mir ein Lächeln und fragte sie, warum sie eigentlich so schreien würde. Diese Frage verbesserte ihre Laune nicht. Sie wurde eher noch lauter.


----------



## Enginejunk (5. November 2011)

ich habe fabian93 zitiert, bitte nich ausm zusammenhang reissen! 

das: "begegne den menschen mit einem lächeln, und sie lächeln zurück" ist eine asiatische lebensweisheit. 

ich bin beruflich viel in welt rumgekommen, nirgends ausser in deutschland wird alles so ernst genommen oder man ist so nach aussen hin "unfreundlich".

daher der spruch. einfach mal lächeln und nich alles so ernst nehmen.


----------



## Lenzman (5. November 2011)

Mahlzeit,
Ich kann auch noch eine Hundeleinengeschichte beisteuern.
Ich ganz gemütlich am joggen im Wald und laufe an einer Frau mit einem Beagle vorbei. Dieser ist ganz neugierig um mich herumgelaufen und bevor ich überhaupt reagieren konnte habe ich mich wie die Kampläufer aus Star Wars gefühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## htrulez (5. November 2011)

Neulich war auf einem vielleicht 1m breiten Weg ein etwas älteres Ehepaar vor mir. Es ging bergauf und ich war kaum schneller als Schritttempo. Ich lächle freundlich und sag "tschuldigung, könnte ich mal bitte vorbei?". Beide drehen sich um, sie lächelt freundlich und macht den Weg frei. Er schaut nur grimmig und bleibt mitten auf dem Weg stehen und meint "das hier ist aber kein Radweg". Es war genug Platz frei so dass ich mir halt meinen Teil gedacht habe und mit einem Schulterzucken zwischen den beiden durchgefahren bin. Nach ein paar Metern höre ich wie sie zu ihm in einem ziemlich sauren Ton meint "Was sollte das denn gerade? War das wirklich notwendig?" Das hat dann meine Laune dann gleich wieder etwas gebessert


----------



## Enginejunk (5. November 2011)

er war dann wohl die 10% der ***********...


----------



## tane (5. November 2011)

"...sie lächelt freundlich ... Er schaut nur grimmig..."

genau das erlebe ich oft & bin da anscheinend nicht der einzige!


----------



## Enginejunk (5. November 2011)

sowas muss ich, wen ich mal über frühere "konflikte" nachdenke auch festellen. 

die frau meist nett und freundlich während der herr einen fast anfaucht. 
allerdings sind das ältere semester gewesen, also so um die 70-90 rum. an jahren, nich puls... 



ma kurz was: vor ca. 6 wochen, eigentlich keine erwähnung wert, ne junge dame mitm welpen (labrador) unterwegs, ich komme an, sehe den kleinen und bremse voll, fahre total langsam und der kleine versucht zu schnüffeln am schuh un hosenbein... hab dann angehalten und ihn weiter schnüffeln lassen und sagte zu dem, na, riechste wo en irish setter? während er an meinem bein und schuhen schnuppert kam ich ins gespräch, naja... der rest is egal...


----------



## Quator94 (5. November 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ma kurz was: vor ca. 6 wochen, eigentlich keine erwähnung wert, ne junge dame mitm welpen (labrador) unterwegs, ich komme an, sehe den kleinen und bremse voll, fahre total langsam und der kleine versucht zu schnüffeln am schuh un hosenbein... hab dann angehalten und ihn weiter schnüffeln lassen und sagte zu dem, na, riechste wo en irish setter? während er an meinem bein und schuhen schnuppert kam ich ins gespräch, naja... der rest is egal...



Oh, ich liebe solche Love-Stories


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. November 2011)

Hafubi schrieb:


> Ich bedankte mich noch schnell für das niveauvolle Gespräch, wünschte ihr ein schönes Wochenende und sattelte wieder auf. Mittlerweile hatte ich ein großes Grinsen im Gesicht.



Solchen vertrockneten Zetertanten kann man nur mit Ironie beikommen, auch wenn es sehr schwer fällt. Bei der Tante wär ich ausgerastet...  


Heute aufm Heimweg von auf Arbeit wars auch mal wieder so geil: Ein älteres Ehepaar blockiert fast den gesamten Radweg und ich setze schon den Daumen an, als es plötzlich *hinter mir* klingelt - und das Ehepaar macht auch noch Platz... 

Oder die vierköpfige Familie (zwei kleine Kinder), die den gesamten Radweg blockiert, weil die Mutter irgendwas an den Klamotten des einen Kindes rumwurschteln muss. Ach ja, mit Hundeleinen und bissigen Kommentaren kann ich heute leider nicht dienen. Nur mit erstaunten/skeptischen Blicken, weil ich die Kurven & Abzweige mit besonders viel Schräglage genommen habe - der Film-Freitag in den News hat irgendwie abgefärbt...


----------



## Enginejunk (5. November 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Oh, ich liebe solche Love-Stories




war es leider nicht...


----------



## tmf_superhero (5. November 2011)

Heute hatte ich mein erstes Mal....

dass ich ein positives Treffen mit Wanderern hatte. Ansonsten eher komische Blicke und Sprüche.

War auf dem Rückweg, von meiner Trainingsrunde. Als mich quasi kurz vor der Haustür zwei Wanderer ansprachen. Ich dachte schon: "Och ne nicht schon wieder, mahnende Worte", von wegen meiner hohen Geschwindigkeit und so...... Aber Pustekuchen. Er fragte wo ich her kam und was ich so mit dem Bike fahre. Auch hatte er mich gefragt, was für ein Bike ich den so empfehlen kann. Sein Sohn wollte nämlich auch mit dem Mountainbiken anfangen. Naja das Gespräch dauerte so 5 - 10 Minuten, zum Schluss ein kurzes Dankeschön für die Infos (vom Wanderer). "Kein Problem", von meiner Seite und ab ging es nach Hause.
War sehr entspannt das ganze.


----------



## Kato (5. November 2011)

Heute auf Photo-Adventure Messe ca.20x gehört:
*Nur wo man zu Fuß war, 
war man wirklich!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (5. November 2011)

das scheint ja heutzutage ganz groß "in" zu sein: die eigenen leistungen hochspielen & die fremden runtermachen...
vermutlich haben auch alle diese "fußgänger" gar keine autos...


----------



## Shoxar (6. November 2011)

Nee, ist genau anders. 
Fahren in den Wald, parken fast schon vor dem Wanderweg, und spielen dann den Umweltschützer wenn ein Mountainbike gesehen wird


----------



## Asko (6. November 2011)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Nee, ist genau anders.
> Fahren in den Wald, parken fast schon vor dem Wanderweg, und spielen dann den Umweltschützer wenn ein Mountainbike gesehen wird


----------



## Jetpilot (6. November 2011)

and again it's time for facewhip


----------



## 4mate (6. November 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> aufs maul, einfach nur aufs maul


----------



## Eifelheizer (6. November 2011)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Nee, ist genau anders.
> Fahren in den Wald, parken fast schon vor dem Wanderweg, und spielen dann den Umweltschützer wenn ein Mountainbike gesehen wird


 ...und zudem den Waldboden umgraben um nach Schätze zu suchen (Geocaching) oder reichlich Pilze sammeln.


Bin auch mal ein Pärchen (älterer Semester) begegnet, wo der Mann mit einem grimmigen Blick keinen Platz machen wollte und die Frau ihn zur Seite gezogen hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (6. November 2011)

Heute waren sehr sehr viele Familien im Wald. Gefühlt ca. 10mal so viel wie sonst. 

Allerdings gab es nur netten Kontakt! Höflichkeit und Rücksicht zhahlen sich immer wieder aus!


----------



## Jetpilot (6. November 2011)

Jo, hier war auch viel los. Nebelpanorama war aber auch wirklich schön


----------



## Deleted 121321 (6. November 2011)

War heute zu Fuß auf dem Rad/Fußgängerweg unterwegs ... wir rechts gegangen so das Fahrräder problemlos vorbei können ... Höre auf einmal ein klingeln von hinten ... soweit gut ... dann eine quietschende Bremse, wieder klingel und als ich mich verwundert um drehe sehe ich wie ein Radfahrer dem Fußgänger hinter mir fast auffährt (der ging auch auf der rechten Wegseite), bleibt zum Glück rechtzeitig stehen.

Radfahrer dahinter schreit nur noch: "Fahr doch einfach links vorbei!"


----------



## heifisch (6. November 2011)

Heut im Bikepark warn's übern Tag verteilt fast mehr Zuschauer/Wanderer, als Biker. War aber auch schönstes Wetter.


----------



## 4mate (6. November 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> War heute zu Fuß auf dem Rad/Fußgängerweg unterwegs ... wir rechts gegangen so das Fahrräder problemlos vorbei können ... Höre auf einmal ein klingeln von hinten ... soweit gut ... dann eine quietschende Bremse, wieder klingel und als ich mich verwundert um drehe sehe ich wie ein Radfahrer dem Fußgänger hinter mir fast auffährt (der ging auch auf der rechten Wegseite), bleibt zum Glück rechtzeitig stehen.
> 
> Radfahrer dahinter schreit nur noch: "Fahr doch einfach links vorbei!"


----------



## Enginejunk (7. November 2011)

eigentlich kein reiner fussvolk spruch aber ich musste doch irgendwie grinsen (lachen ging nich). 

gestern unterwegs mitm kumpel aufm trail, bestes wetter mit viel sonne, alles wunderschön. 

wir gleiten ganz gemütlich bergab, paar sprünge etc. in einem anlieger kam die sonne mit einem kurzen, dermassen fiesem lichtstrahl durch die bäume durch (steht ja auch tief im herbst), ich kurz orientierungslos und ab gings ins gebüsch und gegen en baum, bike knapp an mir vorbei gegen den jägerstand dahinter. 

kumpel hinter mir gehalten, bleibt aufm bike sitzen, nimmtn helm ab und sagt: na endlich hats dich auch mal wieder gebeutelt! 

hör ich aus dem jägerstand: welcher blöder knallkopp hackt an meinem stand rum!?!? 


fazit: fiese nacken und schulterschmerzen, linke arschbacke blau und ne kleine delle im rahmenunterrohr, 3 tage krank und 3 massagen verschrieben bekommen, bei meiner lieblingsmasseuse... yeah...

über den jäger und spruch vom kumpel hab ich irgendwie grinsen müssen, der jäger hatte ne stimme wie der rocker-präsi von werner 1. 

trotzallem geiler tag.


----------



## Matrahari (7. November 2011)

Auch kein richtiger Fussvolkspruch, aber: 
Heute durch die Stadt gefahren. Kommt ein kleine Junge bei der Deutschen Bank um's Eck gekrochen und sagt zu seinem Vater: "Gell Papa, gut das ich ein Junge bin, da kann ich überall hinpinkeln".

Auch sein Vater konnte sich das lachen nicht verkneifen^^


----------



## macmaegges (7. November 2011)




----------



## Enginejunk (7. November 2011)

naja, hatter recht...


----------



## William Foster (8. November 2011)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Kommt ein kleine Junge bei der Deutschen Bank um's Eck gekrochen...



_*aus*_ der Deutschen Bank wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (8. November 2011)

William Foster schrieb:


> _*aus*_ der Deutschen Bank wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen.



Vielleicht war er gar nicht drin...


----------



## William Foster (9. November 2011)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Vielleicht war er gar nicht drin...



Hätte ich aber lustiger gefunden...


----------



## Enginejunk (9. November 2011)

ich auch....


----------



## christmas (9. November 2011)

zwei nette Erlebnisse:

September 2011, Zugspitzarena: 

Wir nach gut 2 std 1050 Hm geschrubbt und sind in der Alm in die Liegestühle gefallen.. ein paar jüngere Wanderer waren erstaunt über die Bikes (superenduros) und fragten gleichermaßen, ob unsere Bikes nen E-Motor hätten oder wir mit der Seilbahn hoch sind.... wir uns ein wenig blöd angeschaut, weil wir echt fertig waren und meinten etwas verdutzt und leicht stolz: "nein, alles selbst hochgetreten!"  Alle Wanderer waren an diesem sehr sonnigen Tag durchaus nett und freundlich!!  erlebt man auch nicht immer (trotz das wir übertrieben freundlich sind).


am schönsten waren jedoch letztes Jahr im Winter bei ca. 30cm Schnee die Blicke der Menschen, die nie im Leben mit nem Biker im Wald gerechnet hätten  Teilweise wurde ich gar fotografiert...


----------



## Enginejunk (9. November 2011)

boah, wie ich diese E-bikes hasse. 

2 bekannte von mir haben sich auch so pedelec´s gekauft weil sie mal was für ihre gesundheit tun wollen und damit im sommer (hauptsache die temperatur fällt nich unter 15°) auf arbeit fahren! lustig nur das der arbeitsweg der beiden exakt 1,4km pro richtung beträgt und topfeben ist (ja, sowas gibts hier in sachsen) und beide aber rauchen. 


son schwachsinn, werd die mal fragen obse ne kleine tour mit mir machen (werde dann aber mein HT nehmen). 


sowas scheinheiliges.


----------



## christmas (9. November 2011)

ja die e-bikes sind schon was eigenes....^^ Einmal im Harz auf den Brocken hoch geballert, bei bestem Wetter und größtem Verkehr.. oben stehend beobachten wir so einen Biker aus der Ferne und denken uns "Boah geht der ab, bergauf!!". 30sec später war er in unserer Nähe und wir sahen, dass es ne Mogel-E-Bikepackung war... LOOOOOOSER!! haben wir uns nur noch gesagt... 

andere Story.. wir kamen (Damals noch mit nem AM Bike) durch so eine Korkenzieherunterführung nach oben auf die Straße.. vor uns ein "Damenradfahrer" (zumindest optisch sah das Ding normal aus).
Bergauf mein Kumpel volle Hütte in die Pedale getrampelt und der Typ vor uns is bergauf gechillt und war dennoch gleich schnell.. Oben in der Ebene hatten wir dann gute 25- 30 Sachen drauf (halt zügiges Fahren) und der Typ immernoch vor uns.. bis der uns vorbei ließ.... Da sahen wir das Unheil... E-Bike... der sich tod gelacht, das der fast genauso schnell war.. ich meinen Kumpel ausgelacht, das der darauf reinfiel^^.....


----------



## Wabaki (9. November 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> boah, wie ich diese E-bikes hasse.
> 
> 2 bekannte von mir haben sich auch so pedelec´s gekauft weil sie mal was für ihre gesundheit tun wollen und damit im sommer (hauptsache die temperatur fällt nich unter 15°) auf arbeit fahren! lustig nur das der arbeitsweg der beiden exakt 1,4km pro richtung beträgt und topfeben ist (ja, sowas gibts hier in sachsen) und beide aber rauchen.
> 
> ...



Naja, besser als wenn sie die Strecke mit dem Auto fahren würden. Ich kenn auch genug Pfeiffen, die selbst Strecken, die man laufen könnte, mit dem Auto fahren


----------



## Pilatus (9. November 2011)

Wenn etwas weiter entfernt als 2 Autolängen ist, wird gefahren!


----------



## Enginejunk (9. November 2011)

was isn daran besser als mitm auto zu fahren? 

wenn ich dran denke was die herstellung des motors und des akkus an CO² in die luft bläst, vom schürfen des bauxit´s des rahmens mal abgesehen und wieviele rohstoffe sowie trinkwasser dabei draufgeht, dann kann ich meinen 20 jahre alten corsa locker weiterfahren! 


das ist scheinheiliges umweltgeschwätz der uns von angeblichen experten als "ökologisch" weissgemacht wird! 

PS: der strom zum aufladen der bikes kommt übrigens zu 90% aus braunkohlekraftwerken. 



wennse was für die gesundheit tun wollen, sollnse sichn hund kaufen und 2 mal am tag ne stunde spazierengehen, das tut beiden gut. 
aber dazu ist man wieder zu faul.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (9. November 2011)

Zwar kein Spruch, aber das verhalten so mancher Autofahrer ist so was von genial...
Da fährt man in der 30er Zone schon ~35KM/h, 3 Autos hinter mir. Erstes Fahrzeug überholt, braucht gefühlte Minuten beim Überholvorgang. Kommt der nächste Wagen, braucht ähnlich lange. Dann sind die beiden vor mir, und ich darf bremsen, weil die langsamer fahren als ich davor. 100 Meter danach wird auch noch abgebogen.
Den Sinn muss mir mal jemand erklären.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (9. November 2011)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Zwar kein Spruch, aber das verhalten so mancher Autofahrer ist so was von genial...
> Da fährt man in der 30er Zone schon ~35KM/h, 3 Autos hinter mir. Erstes Fahrzeug überholt, braucht gefühlte Minuten beim Überholvorgang. Kommt der nächste Wagen, braucht ähnlich lange. Dann sind die beiden vor mir, und ich darf bremsen, weil die langsamer fahren als ich davor. 100 Meter danach wird auch noch abgebogen.
> Den Sinn muss mir mal jemand erklären.




Kommt bei mir auch öfters vor, das Radfahrer-überholen scheint den Autofahrern wohl in den Genen zu liegen


----------



## Enginejunk (9. November 2011)

solche experten gibts aber auch auf der autobahn, man fährt geschmeidig und wird mit 4km/h überschuss überholt um dann zu merken das die ausfahrt die man nehmen will nur noch 100m weit weg ist und dann abrupt rüberzieht und voll in die eisen geht. 


da zweifelt man oft am logischen menschenverstand. sofern er bei denen vorhanden ist. 


sind bestimmt so clever wie die aus der US of A, lassen den motor laufen beim tanken und beschweren sich gleichzeitig über den hohen spritpreis.


----------



## Child3k (9. November 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> [...] PS: der Strom zum aufladen der Bikes kommt übrigens zu 90% aus Braunkohlekraftwerken. [...]



Sorry - jetzt ohne Pedelecs in irgendeiner Form bewerten zu wollen aber das ist nicht ganz korrekt. [LINK]


----------



## Enginejunk (9. November 2011)

joa, die statistik könnte hinkommen, aber da wir fast alle AKW´s abschalten, kommt der strom meist aus anderen ländern. 

als da wären: rumänien, polen, tcheschien, frankreich (ok, AKW meist, machts aber net besser) und russland, was dann aber gas ist. 


was die umweltbilanz aber irgendwie net besser macht. 


ich arbeite mit im braunkohlekraftwerk brunsbüttel von vattenfall, ihr glaubt garnich wieviel tausende tonnen braunkohle da mal durchgehen. 

oder in der lausitz, die tagebauten, das is der wahnsinn. 


davon mal ab das der atomstrom die effiezienteste art der energienutzung ist (ist es! schaut den aufwand und nutzen von photovoltaik, wasserstoff etc. an.) ist er doch verdammt gefährlich und belastet auf jahrtausende unsere erde/planet/umwelt. und wirklich beherrschbar ist der spass auch nicht, siehe jüngst fukushima. möcht net wissen was passiert wenn in L.A. endlich mal das grosse erdbeben abgeht, ich denke mal dann is party. 


solange wir keine sichere endlösung haben für die überreste, is atomstrom abzulehnen, völlig logisch und find ich richtig. aber genauso wie "EXPERTEN" versuchen CO² unter die erde zu pumpen oder die atommüllfässer einfach vom radlader kippen lassen (sie wurden ordnungsgemäss aufgestapelt) muss man mit kritischem auge die E-bikes betrachten. 

klar, die batterie technologie schreitet voran, gerade wegen der hohen nachfrage, aber strom der z.z. zu 80% aus fossilen brennstoffen besteht ist NICHT die lösung.


----------



## c4sper (9. November 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ich arbeite mit im braunkohlekraftwerk brunsbüttel von vattenfall, ihr glaubt garnich wieviel tausende tonnen braunkohle da mal durchgehen.


 
Weniger als in Niederaußem von RWE?



Enginejunk schrieb:


> davon mal ab das der atomstrom die effiezienteste art der energienutzung ist (ist es! schaut den aufwand und nutzen von photovoltaik, wasserstoff etc. an.) ist er doch verdammt gefährlich und belastet auf jahrtausende unsere erde/planet/umwelt. und wirklich beherrschbar ist der spass auch nicht, siehe jüngst fukushima. möcht net wissen was passiert wenn in L.A. endlich mal das grosse erdbeben abgeht, ich denke mal dann is party.
> 
> solange wir keine sichere endlösung haben für die überreste, is atomstrom abzulehnen, völlig logisch und find ich richtig. aber genauso wie "EXPERTEN" versuchen CO² unter die erde zu pumpen oder die atommüllfässer einfach vom radlader kippen lassen (sie wurden ordnungsgemäss aufgestapelt) muss man mit kritischem auge die E-bikes betrachten.


Zur Art der Energienutzung:
Mag sein, dass es effizient ist, aber man muss immer noch das Gesamtbild sehen inkl. möglicher Verschmutzung und da hat dann Geothermie die Nase vorn. Schön wäre zusätzlich, wenn man endlich mal anfangen würde Biomasse zur Energiegewinnung zu benutzen, anstatt sie uns in die Tanks drücken (E10) zu wollen. Ostafrika dankt uns sicherlichlich für das Nutzen von Nahrungsmitteln als Kraftstoff und die Orang Utans für das Roden ihrer Wälder für Palmöl. Und so weiter...

CO² CCS, also Abscheidung und Speicherung, wäre der größte Fehler überhaupt, da gar nicht klar ist, ob und wie genau die jeweiligen "Felder" darauf reagieren. Und jetzt ein Kohlekraftwerk zu bauen unter dem Vorwand es wäre "CCS ready" ist einer der größten Verarschen überhaupt.

Ich denke viele sind sich bewußt, dass sich etwas ändern muss und dass wir uns auch in unserem Verhalten ändern müssen, aber das ist viel zu sehr OT.

*btt.*
nach einem Überholmanöver (habe links langsam überholt, rechts ging es doch ein paar Meter hinunter) eines betagteren Wanderers / Spaziergängers inkl. Fußhupe:
"Ey, hast auf der falschen Seite überholt, Du Penner!"
ein "Wenn dann heißt das Sie Penner" habe ich dann noch hervorgebracht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (9. November 2011)

c4sper schrieb:


> "Wenn dann heißt das Sie Penner"



Genau, man muss ja immer höflich bleiben. Alternativ hättest Du auch antworten können "Nö, ich habe eine Wohnung und einen Job."...  

Bei jemanden von der Rennleitung geht das mit dem "Sie Arsch" aber nach hinten los, weil das Beamtenbeleidigung ist. Ein "du Arsch" ist dagegen besser, weil man den Polizisten dann nur als Privatperson beleidigt. Jaja, juristische Spitzfindigkeiten...


----------



## Targut (9. November 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Bei jemanden von der Rennleitung geht das mit dem "Sie Arsch" aber nach hinten los, weil das Beamtenbeleidigung ist. Ein "du Arsch" ist dagegen besser, weil man den Polizisten dann nur als Privatperson beleidigt. Jaja, juristische Spitzfindigkeiten...


Ernsthaft?
Hast du Beweise ?
Oder das schon mal getestet ?


----------



## c4sper (9. November 2011)

Targut schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> Hast du Beweise ?
> Oder das schon mal getestet ?


 
In dubio pro reo zählt da vermutlich nicht...


----------



## Jetpilot (9. November 2011)

Beleidigung ist Beleidigung und strafbar. Es geht so oder so nach hinten los, wenn der Polizist es drauf ankommen lässt...


----------



## xCupidox (9. November 2011)

mein vater wettert immer über mein bike, dass die sache doch so gefährlich sei und hat sich ma bodensee ein e-bike ausgeliehen und stand an der ampel lenker leicht eingedreht und will zu seiner frau was sagen und kommt an die pedale, so dass der motor anspringt das bike nach vorne geht und durch den eingedrehten lenker hats ihn dann gemault ich hab ihn dafür so ausgelacht und gleich meine alten schoner dagelassen


----------



## Enginejunk (9. November 2011)

Targut schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> Hast du Beweise ?
> Oder das schon mal getestet ?




japp getestet: 

Sie arsch 750euro. 


du arsch eine kombination und nur 450. mehrmals mitm mopped gezahlt 

ziviler ungehorsam...


----------



## Enginejunk (9. November 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> mein vater wettert immer über mein bike, dass die sache doch so gefährlich sei und hat sich ma bodensee ein e-bike ausgeliehen und stand an der ampel lenker leicht eingedreht und will zu seiner frau was sagen und kommt an die pedale, so dass der motor anspringt das bike nach vorne geht und durch den eingedrehten lenker hats ihn dann gemault ich hab ihn dafür so ausgelacht und gleich meine alten schoner dagelassen




wie jetz? man berührt leicht das pedal und das bike will vorwärts???


----------



## Laphroaig10 (9. November 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> japp getestet:
> 
> Sie arsch 750euro.
> 
> ...




und wenn man auf die Frage:
Bitte mal Aussteigen!

Auf dem Motorrad/Bike antwortet:
Reicht es nicht, wenn ich das Fenster runterkurble?

zahlt man etwa 350


----------



## Enginejunk (9. November 2011)

steigen sie bitte ab: reicht es wenn ich das fenster runterkurble?


ich hab vor lachen mitm helm aufm tank gelegen... 

der zoplilizt nur: öffnen sie bitte das visier (*BANDIT-HELM)* ähmja, sie sind das...  klar.... 


finden sie das witzig??? 

ich nur: na klar, sonme lachnummer findet man nur im karaberett...


er hatt uns fahren lassen, vlei weil er net wusste wasn kabarett is...


----------



## Eifelheizer (9. November 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> mein vater wettert immer über mein bike, dass die sache doch so gefährlich sei und hat sich ma bodensee ein e-bike ausgeliehen und stand an der ampel lenker leicht eingedreht und will zu seiner frau was sagen und kommt an die pedale, so dass der motor anspringt das bike nach vorne geht und durch den eingedrehten lenker hats ihn dann gemault ich hab ihn dafür so ausgelacht und gleich meine alten schoner dagelassen


 
Bei E-Bikes gibt es keine klare Regelung.
Im oberen Fall wäre zum Beispiel Helmpflicht.
In einem anderem Fall ist ein Versicherungskennzeichen erforderlich.
Aber es gibt keine klare Regelung.
Die E-Bikes sind laut ADAC Test nicht besonders Verkehrssicher,
besonders wegen den zu laschen Bremsen und Rahmenbruch.


Ich bin auf der Waldautobahn (nur Schotter) auf einen 500m hohen Berg (jaja ist nicht viel) hoch gefahren.
Oben angekommen sah ich zwei Pärchen. 
Mann mit MTB und Frau mit dem Damenrad .
Naja ungewöhlich, dass man mit dem Damenrad hier hoch fährt.
Beim näheren hinsehen war es ein E-Bike .

Die Herrchaften vom www.eifelbike.de haben sich einen kleinen Spass erlaubt und haben auf dem Trikot den Aufdruck
"E BKS R 4 (Bild einer Katze)"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (9. November 2011)

Eifelheizer schrieb:


> "E BKS R 4 (Bild einer Katze)"



Hat bei mir ein bißchen gedauert, aber der Spruch trifft voll zu...


----------



## antique (9. November 2011)

> "E BKS R 4 (Bild einer Katze)"



Und was soll das bedeuten? Ich versteh den Spruch/Scherz nicht - Tante google wirft dazu nur irgendwelche technische Spielereien raus - ist wohl nur Eingeweihten ersichtlich.


----------



## Asko (9. November 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Und was soll das bedeuten? Ich versteh den Spruch/Scherz nicht - Tante google wirft dazu nur irgendwelche technische Spielereien raus - ist wohl nur Eingeweihten ersichtlich.



http://shop.ch.dirt-foundation.com/shop_artikel.html?artikel=175


----------



## Steinie (9. November 2011)

E Bikes are fo(u)r Muschis


----------



## cytrax (9. November 2011)

E Bikes are for Pu$$ys  Stellt euch halt an^^


----------



## freeridewindeck (9. November 2011)

boa was ist denn das für eine mittelfeder damit kann man ja 150 locker springen usw


----------



## antique (9. November 2011)

Danke   so ein T-Shirt brauch ich noch unbedingt! 

E-Bikes sind für gehandicapte Radler eine Alternative weiterhin mit zwei Rädern rauszukommen können - für ernsthafte Sportler NIEMALS! 

Teilweise sind selbst im stark hügeligen/bergigen Bereich dank E-Power relativ untrainierte Radler anzutreffen - *die* Fahrradfahrer sind früher selbst bei mäßigen Steigungen abgestiegen und haben ihr Winora*Staiger*Kaufhof* Fahrrad bergan geschoben - heute flitzen sie bergan und fühlen sich voll-sportlich-trainiert  solang wie ihr Akku ausreichend Saft abgibt.


----------



## Drop-EX (9. November 2011)

bitte nicht noch hier die diskussion


----------



## Enginejunk (10. November 2011)

ja stimmt, alles was hier net reingehört bitte rüber whippen über die E-bikes in das hass forum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> wie jetz? man berührt leicht das pedal und das bike will vorwärts???



Panasonic-Phänomen, ein wenig Druck auf dem Pedal und der Motor schiebt nach vorn!


----------



## Jetpilot (10. November 2011)

> alles was hier net reingehört bitte rüber whippen über die E-bikes in das hass forum


kann man mit ebikes auch whips machen?


----------



## Pum4d4ce (10. November 2011)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Zwar kein Spruch, aber das verhalten so mancher Autofahrer ist so was von genial...
> Da fährt man in der 30er Zone schon ~35KM/h, 3 Autos hinter mir. Erstes Fahrzeug überholt, braucht gefühlte Minuten beim Überholvorgang. Kommt der nächste Wagen, braucht ähnlich lange. Dann sind die beiden vor mir, und ich darf bremsen, weil die langsamer fahren als ich davor. 100 Meter danach wird auch noch abgebogen.
> Den Sinn muss mir mal jemand erklären.



Das kenn ich nur zu gut aufm Rennrad.
Überholen sie im Affenzahn ohne Sicherheitsabstand direkt vor einer "rechts-vor-links Kreuzung". Dann wird voll in die Eisen gestiegen und ich darf ne Vollbremsung hinlegen. 
Was aber auch nicht immer reicht...bin schon oft genug einem hinten reingefahren und hab nochmal eine nachgesetzt aus Wut...


----------



## Jetpilot (10. November 2011)

bin auch mal mit meinem Freerider auf ein Auto aufgefahren, es gab einen schwerverletzten und sachschaden von 4000â¬.
Ausserdem waren bei mir zwei speichen lose und beim linken Handschuh hat sich eine naht gelÃ¶st, als dieser durch die Heckscheibe drang (enntÃ¤uschend, werde ich nie wieder kaufen).


----------



## fuertherbse (11. November 2011)

Billigspeichen, nimm Sapim.


----------



## homerjay (11. November 2011)

Ist schon 20 Jahre her und ein RR-Fahrer-Spruch. Mein Leutnant (A-Radamateur) damals beim Bund: " Jetzt hat mich gerade voll einer geschnitten als ich mit dem Rad in die Kaserne bin. Naja, ich ich hab ihm bei der Berührung mit dem Radschuh aus Versehen die ganze Zierleiste abgetreten. Ich bin dann weitergefahren, geschieht ihm recht."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (15. November 2011)

Letzten Sonntag im Pfälzerwald:
Ich fahre bergauf und komme an eine Weggabelung, links geht´s weiter hoch, rechts geht´s runter. Ich bleibe stehen und überlege, welcher Weg der richtige ist, da kommt von oben der Förster gefahren, fährt an mir vorbei, hält etwa 20 m weiter an und kommt zurück. 
Ich stell mich schon mal auf eine Diskussion ein, aber er kurbelt das Fenster herunter und fragt mich ob er mir weiterhelfen kann.
Dann hat er mir tatsächlich den Weg bis zu meinem Etappenziel erklärt und eine gute Fahrt gewünscht.
Ich sag mal:


----------



## LeonF (16. November 2011)

Mir ist im Sommer auch was Witziges mit einem Föster passiert.
Ich stand nach einem langen Anstieg an einer Wegkreuzung (links gings hoch rechts runter) und hab nach dem Anstieg kurz Pause gemacht. Da kommt ein Förster im Jeep an, hält neben mir und kurbelt das Fenster runter. Ich geh schon in Deckung und überleg mir irgendeinen Konter für seinen Anschiss, als er fragt: "Wo wuist na hi?" (Ich wollte den Anstieg links rauf, der echt ziemlich steil und lang war) Ich: "Da links nauf" 
Und er dann nur mit einem breiten Grinsen: "Ja dann nimm Anlauf!"


----------



## Onkel Manuel (16. November 2011)

Klingt nach tiefstem Bayern...


----------



## LeonF (16. November 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Klingt nach tiefstem Bayern...



Ja war in den Alpen...


----------



## goopher (17. November 2011)

Heute morgen.

Eine Dame beim Eiskratzen heute moregen an ihrem Auto als ich vorbeifuhr :" Ihr Radler habst gut ihr müsst nicht kratzen.!

:-D


----------



## bobo2606 (17. November 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Ja war in den Alpen...


 
wens eng ned gfoid na bleibds hoid dahoam.  

Servus,
bobo


----------



## LeonF (17. November 2011)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> wens eng ned gfoid na bleibds hoid dahoam.
> 
> Servus,
> bobo



Ich komm doch selber aus Bayern. Und der Smiley war Ausdruck der Freude, dass ich in den Alpen biken war 
So jetzt bin ich aber wieder still...


----------



## Enginejunk (17. November 2011)

jaja, die bayern....  immer wieder ein lustiges volk. 

vor 4 jahren habe ich mein bike ausm omega geholt, sagt doch eine betagte dame: sie wollen bei dem wetter nicht mit ihrem rad fahren?!?!


ich war in dem moment sprachlos, konnte keinen blöden kommentar von mir geben. 


hab danach nachgemessen, gradmal 9cm schnee.

EDIT: das war in amberg, ja ich weiss is hochfranken und kein bayern...


----------



## damz (17. November 2011)

am hometrail: 

eich hot wer ins hirn gschissn


----------



## JENSeits (17. November 2011)

auf den Punkt getroffen! (positiv)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (17. November 2011)

damz schrieb:


> am hometrail:
> 
> eich hot wer ins hirn gschissn



...I am & proud of it!!!


----------



## bobo2606 (18. November 2011)

damz schrieb:


> am hometrail:
> 
> eich hot wer ins hirn gschissn


 
normal kommt da noch

" und as umrian vagessn"

mit dazu.  

Servus,
bobo


----------



## cytrax (18. November 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> jaja, die bayern....  immer wieder ein lustiges volk.






damz schrieb:


> am hometrail:
> 
> eich hot wer ins hirn gschissn



Jo freile


----------



## PhatBiker (18. November 2011)

die Bayern sind doch fast alle Türken die um 1660 von der Belagerung durch das alte Osmanischen Reich übrig geblieben sind. Auch nur weil die zu faul waren zurück zu laufen.

Hätten die zu der zeit Fahrräder gehabt, wären die natürlich alle zurückgefahren oder wären doch da geblieben und hätten den ersten BikePark aufgemacht.


----------



## Osama (18. November 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> die Bayern sind doch fast alle Türken die um 1660 von der Belagerung durch den alten Osmanischen Reich übrig geblieben sind. Auch nur weil die zu faul waren zurück zu laufen.
> 
> Hätten die zu der zeit Fahrräder gehabt, wären die natürlich alle zurückgefahren oder wären doch dageblieben und hätten den ersten BikePark aufgemacht.


 

du auch oder was??


----------



## PhatBiker (18. November 2011)

ich, ähh, nöö, aber er nun wieder . . . okay, das und da geblieben . . .

jetzt besser ??


----------



## Enginejunk (18. November 2011)

ouha, bei dem thema könnte jetzt mein ehemaliger kollege mitreden, genau das hat er in ingolstadt in der eierschale gesagt, warne geile schlägerei draus geworden...


bayern is nur entstanden weil die verwundeten und verletzten kämpfer den weg über die alpen nicht mehr geschafft hätten und zurückgelassen wurden...

und dass die sachsen das älteste volk sind hat dann das fass zum überlaufen gebracht......


----------



## bobo2606 (18. November 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ouha, bei dem thema könnte jetzt mein ehemaliger kollege mitreden, genau das hat er in ingolstadt in der eierschale gesagt, warne geile schlägerei draus geworden...
> 
> 
> bayern is nur entstanden weil die verwundeten und verletzten kämpfer den weg über die alpen nicht mehr geschafft hätten und zurückgelassen wurden...
> ...


 
der Unterschied zwischen einem "Preissn" und einem "Saupreissn" ist, dass der "Preiss" wieder heim fährt.   

servus,
bobo


----------



## Osama (18. November 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ouha, bei dem thema könnte jetzt mein ehemaliger kollege mitreden, genau das hat er in ingolstadt in der eierschale gesagt, warne geile schlägerei draus geworden...
> 
> 
> bayern is nur entstanden weil die verwundeten und verletzten kämpfer den weg über die alpen nicht mehr geschafft hätten und zurückgelassen wurden...
> ...


 
was für ein erbärmlicher lokalpatriotismus,
sowas gibt's echt nur in bayern...^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (18. November 2011)

ich sags doch, typisch ausland.....


----------



## cytrax (18. November 2011)




----------



## Shoxar (18. November 2011)

"Wer kauft sich für 100 ein Licht"
Irgendwie versucht mir jeder weiß zu machen, das ich irgendwie gestört bin und mir jeden Mist für mein Bike kaufe, aber sobald ich ins IBC schaue ist das wieder normal


----------



## cytrax (18. November 2011)

Shoxar schrieb:


> "Wer kauft sich für 100 ein Licht"
> Irgendwie versucht mir jeder weiß zu machen, das ich irgendwie gestört bin und mir jeden Mist für mein Bike kaufe, aber sobald ich ins IBC schaue ist das wieder normal



DAS is die verdammte Wahrheit!!! Geht mir ständig so


----------



## Enginejunk (18. November 2011)

wurde bayern nich vorgestern an ungarn verschenkt???


----------



## alli333i (18. November 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> wurde bayern nich vorgestern an ungarn verschenkt???





na schön wärs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (18. November 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> EDIT: das war in amberg, ja ich weiss is hochfranken und kein bayern...



Ganz böser Fauxpass!!! Amberg ist tiefste Oberpfalz, bis zu den fränkischen Grenzen ist es noch ein ganzes Stückl! 

Lg, einer aus dem Amberger Umland


----------



## alli333i (18. November 2011)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Ganz böser Fauxpass!!! Amberg ist tiefste Oberpfalz, bis zu den fränkischen Grenzen ist es noch ein ganzes Stückl!
> 
> Lg, einer aus dem Amberger Umland





alter, DAS ist mal anspruchsvoller geographie-Unterricht. was unsere lehrer dagegen machen ist ja nahezu dreck


----------



## damz (19. November 2011)

in ö wollens eine andere lösung zwecks alpenerweiterung. wir geben burgenland an ungarn und dafür bekommen wir bayern (aber nur bis münchen, weil oberhalb davon sind eh keine gscheiten berge mehr)


----------



## bobo2606 (19. November 2011)

damz schrieb:


> in ö wollens eine andere lösung zwecks alpenerweiterung. wir geben burgenland an ungarn und dafür bekommen wir bayern (aber nur bis münchen, weil oberhalb davon sind eh keine gscheiten berge mehr)


 

   dafür!!!!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (19. November 2011)

Shoxar schrieb:


> "Wer kauft sich für 100 ein Licht"
> Irgendwie versucht mir jeder weiß zu machen, das ich irgendwie gestört bin und mir jeden Mist für mein Bike kaufe, aber sobald ich ins IBC schaue ist das wieder normal


Fragt sich nur was dann veranlasst wird , wenn man sich ne Betty oder Wilma ans Bike schraubt??  Gibbet dann nen  dauerplatz inne hab mich lieb Anstalt ?!?


----------



## mtblukas (19. November 2011)

danke für die Signatur Shoxar


----------



## Enginejunk (19. November 2011)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Ganz böser Fauxpass!!! Amberg ist tiefste Oberpfalz, bis zu den fränkischen Grenzen ist es noch ein ganzes Stückl!
> 
> Lg, einer aus dem Amberger Umland




ok, ich hab extra mein  paps angerufen, oberpfalz. sorry.


----------



## nepo (19. November 2011)

Shoxar schrieb:


> "Wer kauft sich für 100 ein Licht"
> Irgendwie versucht mir jeder weiß zu machen, das ich irgendwie gestört bin und mir jeden Mist für mein Bike kaufe, aber sobald ich ins IBC schaue ist das wieder normal



Ein Kollege im Zusammenhang mit Lampen, wie Lupine & Co.:

"...so ne Lampe kostet bestimmt 50 Euro oder so..."


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. November 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ok, ich hab extra mein  paps angerufen, oberpfalz. sorry.



Es sei dir verziehen


----------



## Onkel Manuel (21. November 2011)

*"Das ist ja grausam!"*

Mann mit Hund aufm Feldweg gestern Morgen. Und somit der erste Passant in 3 Jahren, der sich über meine Beleuchtung beschwert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli-08 (21. November 2011)

Gut ich glaub was ich jetzt erzähl kennt jeder ^^
Rad u. Gehweg zusammen ^^ 
JEDER radfahrer kennt dann bestimmt so behinderte hoch emotionale " DAMEN " die dann unberechenbar mitten drinnen latschen und man einfach nicht vorbei kommt. 

Gut 1 Geschichte ^^

Ich hab s eilig, bin von da schule heim, fahr auf na brücke und seh schon wieder so ne pflaume vor mir latschen. Gut weichste einfach auf die die Straße aus ^^ 
Grade an ihr vorbei gefahrn, dann schreit se schon "  HUCH ! he den radweg gibts nich umsonst !!! " alter und des war schon die 2te an dem tag ^^ 
gut stehen geblieben und die mal gefragt, warum sie denn glaubt warum ich da nich fahr. Weils vllt. uncool is ?! ^^  Dann ich so ne aber wenn da immer so unentschlossene Leute mitten aufn Weg latschen die schon zum schrein anfangen wenn man mit nem abstand von ca 1,5 meter vorbei fahrt, dann drück ich mich da nich auch noch durch. 

2 Geschichte wo ich mich Tod gelacht hab  
ich n berg im manual runter gefahrn, seh schon von weiten so nen typen der mich geschockt im auge hat ^^ ( wir gehen in die selbe richtung Bergab ) gut ich muss weiter rechts fahren, weil n auto kommt kurz bevor ich an ihm vorbei fahr, dann dreht der typ sich um schreit  und springt mal vollgas in die hecke reihn ^^ 
Da wer platz für 2 autos  

aber ich glaub des sind klassiker ^^


----------



## argh (21. November 2011)

Juli-08 schrieb:


> 2 Geschichte wo ich mich Tod gelacht hab
> ich n berg im manual runter gefahrn, seh schon von weiten so nen typen der mich geschockt im auge hat



Dein Schreibstil ist dafür eher newschool.


----------



## Juli-08 (21. November 2011)

wie meinst des jetzt ?


----------



## 4mate (21. November 2011)

Juli-08 schrieb:


> wie meinst des jetzt ?


*Nabe*

*Narbe*


----------



## Juli-08 (21. November 2011)

Ich checks nich .... ^^


----------



## 4mate (21. November 2011)

Juli-08 schrieb:


> Ich checks nich .... ^^





Juli-08 schrieb:


> ... wenn 90 % deiner *naben* vom biken kommen ^^
> 
> ... mann man die schoner waren schon ne gute investition
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonvivant (21. November 2011)

Der Klassiker... Bei mir sind 100% aller Naben vom biken  Und der Großteil der Narben.

Zum Thema: Ich heute morgen aufm Weg ins Büro (Praktikum, bööh) in Lausanne (CH) spät dran und dementsprechend fix (zur Arbeit=3km nur bergab): Steht die Polizei an einer Kreuzung, und winkt wie blöde, als ich angeheizt komme: Ich denk noch so, schei$$e, dass wird teuer, da versteh ich, dass die den gesamten Verkehr auf der Kreuzung anhalten, um mich durchzulassen: Total geil!


----------



## fuertherbse (21. November 2011)

argh schrieb:


> Dein Schreibstil ist dafür eher newschool.



Tippe eher auf "No School"


----------



## damz (21. November 2011)

Juli-08 schrieb:


> Ich checks nich .... ^^




Du Opfer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## irace (21. November 2011)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> ...da versteh ich, dass die den gesamten Verkehr auf der Kreuzung anhalten, um mich durchzulassen: Total geil!



Ja, manchmal sind Polizisten ganz und garnicht Klischee.

Ich wurde auch schon von einem gruen-weissen-Motorradfahrer ermutigt.
Es ging halt nach einer Autobahnbruecke bergab und ich hab mich an den Rahmen geklebt um weniger Windwiederstand zu liefern. Er fuhr auf, draengte an mich ran und schrie los: "Heh, was denkst du was du da machst? Schau mal auf's Tacho." Da dachte ich mir schon, dass es Stress geben wuerde. Er schaut kurz rueber, gibt Gas und schreit weiter: "Du trittst ja garnichtmehr, los da geht noch mehr!", faehrt vor und laesst mich draften! Der fuhr bestimmt in seiner Freizeit auch Rad. 

Davon sollte es mehr geben.


----------



## 4mate (21. November 2011)

irace schrieb:


> faehrt vor und laesst mich draften!





> DRAFTEN: im US-amerikanischen Profisport die Berufung in eine Mannschaft,


----------



## Aldar (21. November 2011)

4mate schrieb:


>


 
draften ist auch eine bezeichnung für zu ziehen


----------



## irace (21. November 2011)

*draften* - _[V]_ ein im Triathlon haeufig vewendeter Begriff fuer "im Windschatten fahren", auch: Draftathlon fuer Olympishe Distanzen, da Windschattenfahren hier erlaubt ist; meist ein verpoenter Zug, in anderen Sportarten jedoch akzeptiert


----------



## derSilas (21. November 2011)

Ist auf jeden Fall ein geiles Gefühl, sich bergab hinter ein Motorrad zu klemmen - unabhängig davon ob der Fahrer dazu auffordert, oder ob er sich nur nicht traut das langsame Auto vor ihm zu überholen.


----------



## alli333i (21. November 2011)

leute, spielt ihr alle kein Need for Speed? 

Draften (bzw drafting im englischen original) bedeutet nichts anderes als den Windschatten des Vordermanns auszunutzen.
auch gerne genutzt in rennserien wie der F1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (21. November 2011)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Woher weißt du dass des ironisch gemeint war? Es gibt genug Gstalten denen man sowas zutrauen kann...
> 
> Zum Glück sind wir nicht in Amerika:
> MASH-SF 2007: Garrett Chow on Vimeo



Da ich das Video grad seh:

Ich hab heute so einen Idioten von Radfahrer gesehen - lang nicht mehr so gestaunt.
Ich stehe also an ner Kreuzung (auf der Straße. Man kann rechts abbiegen oder geradeaus fahren). Die Ampel für uns (und den gegenüberliegenden Verkehr) ist rot. Kommt von der gegenüberliegenden Seite ein Radfahrer mit Speed angefahren, über die rote Ampel, dem grade anfahrenden Verkehr der (von mir aus gesehenen) rechten Straße die Vorfahrt nehmend und dann aber auf höhe der zu mir querverlaufenden Fußgängerampel (ebenfalls nun grün - auch Fußgänger die Straße querend) biegt er ungebremst auf deren Linie (der Fußgänger)und kurz darauf auf den Fußweg ein.

Ich weiß, schwer zu erklären/verstehen


----------



## darkJST (21. November 2011)

Back to topic...mehr oder weniger...

Gestern mit ein paar Kollegen die Freitaler Hänge unsicher gemacht...zwei ältere Herrschaften (vollkommen unabhängig voneinander, da zwischen den Begegnungen ein-zwei Stunden lagen) sprangen in den Hang um uns den Handtuchbreiten Trail frei zu machen...unkluge Entscheidung bei trockenem Laub. Den ersten hauts fast hin und er mich fast den Abhang runter, die zweite setzt sich dezent auf den Hintern. Sind trotzdem vorbeigekommen und haben uns für so viel Einsatz bedankt. Gut man hätte noch fragen sollen ob alles ok ist, dazu fehlte aber grad der Sauerstoff im Hirn, das nächste mal.

Sonst war alles Fußvolk sehr nett, keiner hat rumgepöbelt, das höchste der Gefühle war etwas grimmig gucken und nicht zurück grüßen.

Edit: @The_HITfutju123...mach doch einfach ne Zeichnung, ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (21. November 2011)

darkJST schrieb:


> Edit: @The_HITfutju123...mach doch einfach ne Zeichnung, ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte



Leider grad keine Cam/Scanner zur Hand. Aber Danke für den Tipp


----------



## alli333i (21. November 2011)

nimm doch paint!


Edit sagt:


Ich habe mich mal erdreistet das aufzumalen wie ich es verstanden habe:




rosa=Verkehr (rosa Wolke=The_HITfutju123)
rot=rote ampeln
grün=grüne fußgängerampel
blau=biker


korrigier mich wenns falsch war^^


----------



## 4mate (21. November 2011)




----------



## alli333i (21. November 2011)

stimmt, das sieht sogar noch logischer aus als meins^^


----------



## Stef89 (21. November 2011)

Ein Kumpel hat am Knie leicht geblutet weil er weggerutscht ist,...... am Ende des Trails kam dann eine vollgeschminkte ca. 60 jährige Wanderin entgegen.

Wanderin: Das muss man SOFORT desinfizieren!!!
Kumpel: jaja ich dusche heute scho noch


----------



## fuertherbse (21. November 2011)

@4mate

Radwegbenutzungspflicht. 
Irgendwie mußte er doch......völlig korrektes Verhalten.


----------



## Hornisborn (21. November 2011)

Sorry für OT!

Aber war das mit dem Radfahrer so? XD
[ame="http://vimeo.com/24572222"]http://vimeo.com/24572222[/ame]


----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. November 2011)

*"Ein Blender!"*

Mann mit Fahrrad gestern Abend, der an der gleichen Stelle wie hier:



Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> *"Das ist ja grausam!"*
> 
> Mann mit Hund aufm Feldweg gestern Morgen. Und somit der erste Passant in 3 Jahren, der sich über meine Beleuchtung beschwert...



...am Wegrand stand. Liegt es am Wetter wegen der Beschwerden über mein Licht oder daran, daß ich derzeit Nachtschicht habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (22. November 2011)

nein, nur daran, das du jedem zeigen musst wie hell die neue Piko ist


----------



## Jetpilot (22. November 2011)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Sorry für OT!
> 
> Aber war das mit dem Radfahrer so? XD
> http://vimeo.com/24572222



Wie die Amis fahren...


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (22. November 2011)

@4Mate:

Nicht schlecht ^^

Auf die Idee an sich hätt ich aber auch mal kommen können 








Das sah dann aber doch eher so aus


----------



## damz (22. November 2011)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/24572222




geil !!! mehr sattelschlepper für die city bitte !


----------



## Bavragor (22. November 2011)

@The_HITfutju123: Wo ist das genau?


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (23. November 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> @The_HITfutju123: Wo ist das genau?




Direkt am Chemnitz Süd-Bahnhof (in der Nähe vom Wirkbau-Gebiet)


----------



## Enginejunk (23. November 2011)

das war aber kein weisses stinky mit grünen felgen und am 11.11. 2011 gegen mittag halb 1 gewesen?!?!


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (23. November 2011)

Fährst DU etwa so? 

Ne, war ein Blaues Radl. Sah auf den ersten Blick wie ein Fixie aus. Als ich dann am Parkplatz nochmal nachgeschaut habe (um evtl. die Polizei zu holen) hats aber doch Bremsen gehabt :/
(War glaube auch erst diesen Montag)


----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2011)

Ich sehe da kein Problem, wenn an der Fußgängerampel auch Fußgänger rüber sind, und das Auto sowieso halten müsste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_HITfutju123 (23. November 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da kein Problem, wenn an der Fußgängerampel auch Fußgänger rüber sind, und das Auto sowieso halten müsste...



Du würdest also auch bei Rot über die Ampel fahren, dem abbiegenden Verkehr die Vorfahrt nehmen (zumal dieser den Radfahrer fast gerammt hätte, da Brücke die Sicht beschränkte [sie Bild]) und  über die Fußgängerampel fahren (btw.: Die Fußgänger waren darauf auch nicht grade gefasst)?

Habe ich schonmal erwähnt, wie ich Radfahrer mit ihren so und so teuren Rädern liebe, die sich an keine Verkehrsregeln halten (Fußweg; über [Radfahrer-]Rot ? So etwas geht mir echt aufm Keks.


----------



## Osama (23. November 2011)

spießer


----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> ...Habe ich schonmal erwähnt, wie ich Radfahrer mit ihren so und so teuren Rädern liebe, die sich an keine Verkehrsregeln halten (Fußweg; über [Radfahrer-]Rot ? So etwas geht mir echt aufm Keks.



Da kann ich mich dann aber nicht angesprochen fühlen. Meine Stadtschlampe hat nichtmal dreistellig gekostet 

Und ja ich fahre nach dem Pippi Langstrumpf - Prinzip: Wie es mir gefällt!


----------



## giles (23. November 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich dann aber nicht angesprochen fühlen. Meine Stadtschlampe hat nichtmal dreistellig gekostet
> 
> Und ja ich fahre nach dem Pippi Langstrumpf - Prinzip: Wie es mir gefällt!



Eine Zierde unserer Zunft


----------



## Bavragor (23. November 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Direkt am Chemnitz Süd-Bahnhof (in der Nähe vom Wirkbau-Gebiet)



Wusste doch das ich die Kreuzung kenne  Da halten aber sich echt viele Radfahrer nicht an die Verkehrsregeln.


----------



## schoeppi (23. November 2011)

Immer wieder gerne genommen, die Klingelliebhaber!

Eins vorneweg, ich hab keine, an keinem Bike.
Aber muss ja auch nicht sein. Ich mach mich verständlich durch Rufen. Hat auch wesentlich mehr Tragweite bei Bedarf.

Aber genau das scheint für viele ein Problem zu sein.
Offenbar ist ein gerufenes "Achtung" oder "Verzeihung" verkehrt, nur das Ging-Gong der Klingel ist ok.
Der Unterschied was den Zweck angeht ist mir bisher verborgen geblieben.
Jedenfalls höre ich häufig: "Haben Sie keine Klingel?" Nachdem ich gerufen habe.
Wie gesagt, wo ist der Unterschied? Ich habe mich bemerkbar gemacht. Darum gehts doch, oder?
Nun, jeh nachdem wie der Fussgänger so drauf ist mir gegenüber gibts dann diverse Standardantworten.
"Nein, zu schwer."
"Nein, schlecht für die Aerodynamik." oder "Doch, an meiner Haustüre."
Was bei manchen ein bisschen zieht ist: "Verzeihung, Ding-Dong!" 

Das Beste, vor kurzem erlebt.
Eine ziemlich schnelle Abfahrt im Wald, 50+, eher schlechter Forstweg an der Grenze zum Trail. Eine Gruppe älterer Wanderer weit voraus. Sehr selten in der Ecke.
Ich beginne aus grösserer Entfernung laut zu rufen. Sehr laut, so laut ich nur kann.
Recht lange reagiert keiner, dann beginnen einzelne sich umzudrehen und behäbig zur Seite zu gehen. Bleiben immernoch zwei Männer übrig, den Weg versperrend. Als wir ganz nah ran sind werden die von ihren Frauen auf uns aufmerksam gemacht und zur Seite gezogen.
Dann kommts, einer der beiden "Habt ihr keine Klingel?"
Der hätte nicht mal den Kölner Dom aus 3m Entfernung gehört.
Sowas in der Art habe ich dann auch geantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (23. November 2011)

50 km/h plus ich hoffe das ihr nichteinmal ansatzweise gebremst aehm euch in eurer Freiheit habt einschränken lassen.



			
				Rosa Luxemburg schrieb:
			
		

> Die Freiheit des Einzelnen endet dort, wo sie Andere einschränkt.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (23. November 2011)

Sorry für immer mehr offTopic aber das muss jetzt nochmal gesagt werden:

Ich kann sich über uns aufregende Autofahrer und Fußgänger oft nur zu gut verstehen, wenn ich sehe wie manch ein Radfahrer so unterwegs ist. Und da wundern wir uns noch, warum man die Gruppe der Radfahrer immer so pauschallisiert? 


Allerdings - und das sei erwähnt - hab ich auch so mein Problem mit Autofahrern. Wurde heut morgen schon wieder fast von nem Audi überrollt (rechtsabbieger ). Aber generell bin ich immer noch dafür, dass sich mehr Radfahrer an Ampeln, "keine Fußwege" und Co. halten sollten. Dann würde das große Klischee "der idiotische Radler" von Fußgängern und Autofahrern auch wieder etwas schrumpfen.


----------



## Jetpilot (23. November 2011)

Ich kann die CCler und RRler verstehen, als ich noch einen Tacho am Rad hatte, musste ich auch immer unbedingt den Schnitt halten...


----------



## giles (23. November 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ich kann die CCler und RRler verstehen, als ich noch einen Tacho am Rad hatte, musste ich mir auch immer unbedingt den Schnitt halten...



korrigiert


----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2011)

Siehste so ist das Klischee. Ich habe an jedem Bike eine Klingel und fahre rücksichtsvoll mit ±5km/h auf eine Gruppe Wanderer auf und vorbei.

Mit der Stadtschlampe schaut es anders aus. Da fahre ich so, das ich niemanden gefährde aber auch nicht "unnötig" an Ampeln oder Co warte.


----------



## Jetpilot (23. November 2011)

Hast du einen Tacho am Rad? Nein? Siehste...


----------



## giles (23. November 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ...
> Mit der Stadtschlampe schaut es anders aus. Da fahre ich so, das ich niemanden gefährde aber auch nicht "unnötig" an Ampeln oder Co warte.



Ist es eventuell für andere nötig das du wartest. Halt Moment, diese Rücksichtslosen, das die aber auf deine Bedürfnisse überhaupt nichjt achten und dich auch noch behindern. Mit so profanen Sachen wie abbiegen, bei grün über die Ampel fahren oder so unverständliche absolut dämlcihe Sachen.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (23. November 2011)

Vorletzte Woche:
Ich auf nem Trail berg ab. Vor mir zwei Wanderer.
Ich: Vorsicht Bitte !
Die: Oh ! Helmut ! Heeeeeelmuuuut !!!!!!! (Helmut und Wanderin gehen soweit nach rechts an den Rand, dass sie schon fast klettern müssen um aus dem Weg zu gehen
Ich: Vielen dank, passt schon, so breit bin ich und der Lenker nicht
Wanderer: ja ja kein Problem.
Ich fahre an den Vorbei und ein halben Meter hinter denen kommt mein Vorderrad auf so einen blöden nassen glitschigen Moosbewachsenen Stein, knickt ein und ich leg mich volle Lotte aufs Esszimmer.
Ich : Oh Oh! Sch***e


----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2011)

Und ich so "Hä?"


----------



## floggel (23. November 2011)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Eine ziemlich schnelle Abfahrt im Wald, 50+, eher schlechter Forstweg an der Grenze zum Trail. Eine Gruppe älterer Wanderer weit voraus. Sehr selten in der Ecke.
> Ich beginne aus grösserer Entfernung laut zu rufen. Sehr laut, so laut ich nur kann.




Herzlichen Glückwunsch sag' ich da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## irace (23. November 2011)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Dann kommts, einer der beiden "Habt ihr keine Klingel?"
> Der hätte nicht mal den Kölner Dom aus 3m Entfernung gehört.



Hach, das sind die Besten.

Faehrt man hinter ner alten Gurke die mit Lauftempo in Schlangenlinien auf dem Radweg faehrt, MIT Klingel und benutzt diese auch. Mehrmals und eigentlich viel zu oft um es zu ueberhoeren. Keine Reaktion, man muss bremsen, klingelt weiter und dann ruft man noch. Immernoch keine Reaktion - und man hat keine Lust mehr abzubremsen, faehrt ueber den Rasen am alten Herren vorbei und ordnet sich vor ihm ein.
Kommentar (in aggressivem Ton): "Hast du keine Klingel?". 
Ich hab dann einfach Gas gegeben und nochmal zu Abschied geklingelt, auf eine Diskussion hatte ich keine Lust.


----------



## dark-berlin (23. November 2011)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Vorletzte Woche:
> Ich auf nem Trail berg ab. Vor mir zwei Wanderer.
> Ich: Vorsicht Bitte !
> Die: Oh ! Helmut ! Heeeeeelmuuuut !!!!!!! (Helmut und Wanderin gehen soweit nach rechts an den Rand, dass sie schon fast klettern müssen um aus dem Weg zu gehen
> ...



Irgendwie kenn ich das! Du fährst seit Stunden durch den Wald ohne jemanden zu sehen, und  es legt Dich genau in dem Moment wo ein paar Wandere oder Spaziergänger in der Nähe sind und auch noch in deine Richtung.  Wäre ja auch langweilig ohne Zuschauer


----------



## schoeppi (23. November 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch sag' ich da.



Was willst Du mir damit sagen?


----------



## Gaunt (23. November 2011)

Das kenn ich;-)
Mit dem Snowboard an einer super einfachen Stelle extrem lässig an einer Gruppe Mädels vorbei gefahren. Auf ner Eisplatte verkanntet auf den Steiß gesetzt. 
**** hat das weh getan. Aber dann kann man ja nicht sitzen bleiben und sich den Arsch festhalten;-)


----------



## Osama (23. November 2011)

Gaunt schrieb:


> **** hat das weh getan. Aber dann kann man ja nicht sitzen bleiben und sich den Arsch festhalten;-)


 
wieso? echte männer können auch gefühle zeigen


----------



## PhatBiker (23. November 2011)

ja, in der vorderen Lendengegend.


----------



## fuertherbse (23. November 2011)

Nein, am Zipfel.


----------



## Juli-08 (24. November 2011)

In your face :d


----------



## Gaunt (24. November 2011)

Juli-08 schrieb:


> In your face :d


Den Zipfel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (24. November 2011)

zipfelklatscher....


----------



## Aibo83 (24. November 2011)

Osama schrieb:


> wieso? echte männer können auch gefühle zeigen


 
Ja klar doch, z.B. Hunger, Durst und so weiter.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (24. November 2011)

Soeben passiert:

2 Kinderwagenfrauen gehen langsam auf der vollen Breite des Radweges entlang. Ich rolle von hinten langsamer werdend heran (Klingel zZ außer Funktion -.-) und werfe ein "verzeihung" in deren Unterhaltung dazwischen. 

Beide drehen sich um, die Linke sagt "oh, entschuldigung" und begibt sich sofort auf die rechte Seite des Weges. Ich fügte dann noch hinzu "Entschuldigung, ich hätte eigentlich geklingelt, aber meine Klingel ist zur Zeit kaputt".

Die Linke Dame antwortete hierauf: "Ach, ist doch auch viel besser so.".


----------



## Milan0 (24. November 2011)

Toll der Beginn einer Lovestory


----------



## giles (24. November 2011)

Höflichkeit und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.


----------



## Kato (24. November 2011)

Die Klingel wird überbewertet!
Wenn sie diese hören dann springen sie garantiert genau vors Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (24. November 2011)

Kato schrieb:


> Die Klingel wird überbewertet!
> Wenn sie diese hören dann springen sie garantiert genau vors Rad!


Und bei der Hupe die Gesichter zu sehen wenn se sich umdrehn ...... UNBEZAHLBAR


----------



## Kato (24. November 2011)

Wenn dann gleich so eine Bahnhofs- oder Fußballtröte mit 115db


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. November 2011)

Kato schrieb:


> Wenn dann gleich so eine Bahnhofs- oder Fußballtröte mit 115db



Und dann fallen diverse Stockenten,  tod um .Ne dann lieber entgleiste Gesichter


----------



## irace (24. November 2011)

Kato schrieb:


> Wenn dann gleich so eine Bahnhofs- oder Fußballtröte mit 115db



Warum nicht direkt eine LKW- oder Zughupe?


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (24. November 2011)

Gut ist auch die Airzound 3.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/Klick[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpfHniL2Ee8&feature=related"]Klick[/"]AirZound vs LL08VSV      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hatte ich schon selbst am Rad. Nur gegen Fußgänger sollte man sie nicht einsetzen.


----------



## tane (24. November 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Toll der Beginn einer Lovestory



mit kinderwagen-frauen???


----------



## Bener (24. November 2011)

Die wissen wenigstens wie "es" geht... (Ob sie "es" nun gut können oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt...)


----------



## floggel (24. November 2011)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Was willst Du mir damit sagen?



Manchmal hilft es, ein bisschen Abstand von der eigenen Sichtweise zu bekommen und darüber nachzudenken, wie das denn so von Außen wirkt. Als Wanderer jedenfalls würde ich mir schon an den Kopf fassen, wenn da jemand mit "50+" den Berg runterkommt und wild rumbrüllt.


----------



## Enginejunk (24. November 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np-W0wUSrZY&feature=relmfu"]Train Horn Pranks #11      - YouTube[/nomedia]


bei diversen wanderern würde das helfen...


----------



## Hornisborn (24. November 2011)

Wenn dann solltest du doch schon das Best Of posten. XD 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icnRMW6P9nc&feature=relmfu"]The Best Of Train Horn Pranks      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (24. November 2011)

jaaa, das ging mir aber zu lange... obwohl der skater schon geil is... 


EDIT: das wird der nächste trend, nach immer grellerem licht sind es immer lautere hupen....


----------



## Without (24. November 2011)

Der Trend geht doch eh schon hin zu immer größeren Hupen... ach ne, falsche Branche


----------



## Stormcloud (24. November 2011)

Heute unterwegs mit dem Winterbike.Altes Italo- Hardtail - Ice Spiker Pro montiert.
An einer Ampel spricht mich ein Passant an:

"Wusste gar nicht das ein eBike so schnell und laut ist"  (Shock!)
"Wo haben sie denn den Akku? Sehe gar nix. Ist der im Rucksack?"

Er hat gestaunt, als ich ihm erklärte, dass es einfach nur ein Rad aus dem
vorigen Jahrhundert mit Winterreifen ist....


----------



## schoeppi (25. November 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Als Wanderer jedenfalls würde ich mir schon an den Kopf fassen, wenn da jemand mit "50+" den Berg runterkommt und wild rumbrüllt.



Wieso?

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe ist das kein typischer Wanderweg, eher ein Trail im tiefsten Wald.
MTBler gibts da viele, wir waren sicher nicht die einzigen die der Truppe an diesem Tag begegnet sind.
Also kann man durchaus damit rechnen.

Die ganze Thematik kommmt gar nicht erst auf wenn man genau das tut. Eben nicht den Weg komplett beanspruchen, sondern Platz lassen so das andere auch noch vorbei kommen.

Zudem sollte mein Rufen unser kommen frühzeitig ankündigen damit sich die Leute nicht erschrecken und genügend Zeit haben uns etwas Platz zu machen.

Nur hat das ja nichts genützt. Weil wir ja keine Klingel haben wie uns dann gesagt wurde. Daran lag es.

Zudem passiert es uns bei jeder Ausfahrt mehrfach das auf AUSGWIESENEN RADWEGEN genau das gleiche zu beobachten ist, Wanderer die alles dicht machen und mit völligem Unverständis reagieren wenn Radfahrer wie wir etwas Platz beanspruchen.
Radler auf Radwegen sind ja auch sehr überraschend, mit sowas kann man ja nicht rechnen.


----------



## Jetpilot (25. November 2011)

Hä? Schnell auf Gruppen zufahren macht man einfach nicht...


----------



## on any sunday (25. November 2011)

Nicht wundern, Herr schoeppi vertickt Autos, lebt also von sinnbefreiten Argumenten.


----------



## Shoxar (25. November 2011)

Wieder was lustiges von einem Dosenfahrer 
30er Zone (Schulbereich, Grundschule in der nähe), ich strampel wie blöd, werde knappe 40 drauf gehabt haben. Da versucht mich vor der Kreuzung noch schnell einer zu überholen, seine Hinterachse etwa auf meiner höhe. Ausbremsen lassen lass ich mich sicher nicht, also so weiter gefahren wie sonst auch. Soll der halt bremsen oder versuchen mich richtig zu überholen, wenns ihm net passt. 
Der Hupt mich an, ich zeig ihm den bösen Finger, setzt zum überholen an, schreit noch aus dem Fenster raus "Pass doch mal auf Alter". (Ich erkannte in dem Moment, dass das einer aus meinem ehemaligen Fußballverein war )
Wir stehen an der nächsten Kreuzung, 2 Autos vor mir. Der vordere Wagen fährt, der hintere (Der "ich überhol jeden Radfahrer egal wie sinnlos es ist" Fahranfänger) bleibt jedoch stehen, schaut hin und wieder mal mit einem grinsen raus. 
Dann fahr ich links vorbei, er versucht Gas zu geben, und säufts Auto ab. Hammer moment 
Eventuell wärs doch lustiger gewesen zu schauen wie lang der durchhält da zu stehen. Eilig hab ich es ja sowieso nicht.


----------



## giles (25. November 2011)

Du fährst also vor der Schule mit 40 km/h? Sinnlos, so sinnlos.


----------



## bettseeker (25. November 2011)

Was wollte er uns eigentlich mitteilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (25. November 2011)

Das er gerade den 3. Klässler anvisiert hatte und durch den Unhold auf 4 Rädern abgelenkt wurde.


----------



## Shoxar (25. November 2011)

bettseeker schrieb:


> Was wollte er uns eigentlich mitteilen?



Das der nette Autofahrer mir eins auswischen wollte und zu blöd zum anfahren ist


----------



## giles (25. November 2011)

Die Schulkinder singens laut auch ihm gehört Paragraph 1 StvO ins Gehirn gehaut.


----------



## bettseeker (25. November 2011)

Niemals nie nicht von Autofahrern ärgern lassen.


----------



## bettseeker (25. November 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Die Schulkinder singens laut auch ihm gehört Paragraph 1 StvO ins Gehirn gehaut.




Häh?! Wohin gehaut?


----------



## giles (25. November 2011)

Auch hier sicher immer gern gehört 






@ Bettseeker 

Okay, zwischen die Ohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (25. November 2011)

Ich hab das Gefühl sonstige Bikethemen wird langsam zum KTWR. Ist das Mausrad vom ganzen Runterscrollen schon kaputt?


----------



## giles (25. November 2011)

Ich hab das Gefühl du bist ein sehr toleranter und rücksichtsvoller Radfahrer.


----------



## Shoxar (25. November 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl du bist ein sehr toleranter und rücksichtsvoller Radfahrer.



Bin ich im Normalfall auch, aber die Hupe hat mich davon überzeugt, auch mal intolerant zu sein wie die anderen.
Aber ich bin sicher nicht dafür zuständig, das denken anderer zu übernehmen, die gerade den Überholvorgang starten. Soll ich nächstes mal in die Büsche springen das der arme Autofahrer den Radfahrer in der 30er Zone überholen kann, oder wie?


----------



## bettseeker (25. November 2011)

giles schrieb:


> @ Bettseeker
> 
> Okay, zwischen die Ohren.





Ach so, auf das Holz. Schreib das doch gleich.


----------



## giles (25. November 2011)

> Erschreckt der Biker einen Gaul, hauts den Reiter meist aufs Maul!



Hatte ich anhand der Sig schon vermutet.


----------



## Osama (25. November 2011)

in der 30er fahr ich immer breit...


----------



## Shoxar (25. November 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Hatte ich anhand der Sig schon vermutet.



Eine Signatur für ernst zu nehmen finde ich überragend 

Das ganze ist nebenbei entstanden, als ich aus dem Trail rauskam (mit langsamer Geschwindigkeit, nebenbei bemerkt), auf dem Forstweg ein Pferd sah, und dieses sichtbar Angst vor mir hatte. 
Da wurde mir zum ersten mal klar, wie unglaublich schreckhaft die Tierischen-Mountainbikes sind 

Eventuell entsteht hier ein falsches Bild von mir. Ich bin recht tolerant gegenüber anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern, sehe ich einen LKW hinter mir, fahr ich meistens zur Seite (Bushaltestellen oder ähnliches) und lasse diesen vorbei. 
Leute die jedoch zu blöd zum überholen sind (meinetwegen soll der doch seine 130 in der 30er Zone fahren, die Grünen stehen da eh regelmäßig), gehen mir unglaublich auf den Senkel. Nicht selten passiert das dann vor ner Kurve, wo man dann geschnitten wird, und es doch mit der Angst zu tun bekommt.


----------



## BergZwergin (25. November 2011)

mir kamen letztens im Fast-Dunkeln auf einem engen Waldweg 2 Radfahrer entgegen. Die hatten kein Licht - ich allerdings auch nicht. Ob die mich nicht gesehen haben, weiß ich nicht. Von Bremsen oder IRGENDWELCHER Rücksichtsnahme war aber nix zu merken. 50 hatten die bestimmt nicht drauf, 30 aber schon mindestens...

Zum Thema Bike gegen Pferd: Die Sig hat durchaus was wahres. Letzen Sonntag beim Ausritt (ich zu Pferde) 2 Biker von weitem auf ebener, etwas kurvig geschwungener Strecke gesehn. Dachte mir, mein Pferd muss die auch schon lang gesehen haben... Dann kamen die um die Kurve auf uns zu: Mein Pferd macht eine volle Kehrtwendung quasi aus dem Stand vor lauter Schreck. Zum Glück ist sonst nix passiert. Aber ist so: Pferde sind Fluchttiere, und haben im allgemeinen ein kleines Hirn. Also mit Nachdenken is da nix, sondern erstmal weg...  Drum, Anhalten / langsam machen als Radfahrer wäre nett. Übrigems, wenn man ein Pferd von hinten überholt von einiger Entfernung (Sprich ausserhalb der Reichweite der Hinterhufe *gg*) rufen oder klingeln.


----------



## William Foster (25. November 2011)

BergZwergin schrieb:


> Übrigems, wenn man ein Pferd von hinten überholt von einiger Entfernung (Sprich ausserhalb der Reichweite der Hinterhufe *gg*) rufen oder klingeln.



Warum? Wenn ich mich außerhalb der Reichweite befinde, passiert mir doch nix.


----------



## BergZwergin (25. November 2011)

ja so war das auch gemeint: AUSSERHALB der Reichweit bemerkbar machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (25. November 2011)

BergZwergin schrieb:


> ja so war das auch gemeint: AUSSERHALB der Reichweit bemerkbar machen



Lieber nicht, nachher ändert das Pferd noch die Richtung...


----------



## Wanderradler (25. November 2011)

MMh...habe auf einmal das Bedürfniss, Pferdesalamie mal zu probieren...


----------



## Kato (25. November 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> MMh...habe auf einmal das Bedürfniss, Pferdesalamie mal zu probieren...


Genau wegen der Einstellung will dich das Pferd treten und der Hund beißen!


----------



## Child3k (25. November 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> MMh...habe auf einmal das Bedürfniss, Pferdesalamie mal zu probieren...



Die Witze haben wir damals in der 6. Klasse auch gemacht ...


----------



## BergZwergin (25. November 2011)

ich würd ja sagen: Wenn du uns einholen kannst, kannst dir ja versuchen ein Stück Salami rauszuschneiden. Allerdings is der Gaul an sich recht mager und auch schon was älter = bestimmt ganz zäh.  Des weiteren finde ich Pferdesalami sehr lecker.


----------



## T.Theis (25. November 2011)

Das verrückteste was mir bisher passiert ist:

Fahre von der Arbeit mit dem Rennrad nach hause. Dazu muss ich an einem Kreisel sozusagen Links abbiegen oder wie die Tante TomTom sagen würde die 3. Ausfahrt.

Ich sehe von rechts kommt jemand aber er bremst ab und ist auch weit genug weg. Fahre in den Kreisel rein.

Natürlich hatte der Typ nicht weiter abgebremst, kommt mit einer Vollbremsung gerade noch zum stehen. 

Ich ebenfalls die Bremsen zu gebissen und links rüber gezogen, dann stand ich so mittig Kreisel (ist nur so ein Flacher aus Plastersteinen damit die Laster drüber kommen). Zwischen mir und dem Ar*** waren noch ca. 20cm Luft. 

Er macht die Scheibe runter und plärrt mich an was mir einfallen würde da in den Kreisel zu fahren und bla. hab nicht weiter zugehört. Einfache böse geschaut, kurz Depp gerufen und bin weiter den Kreisel rum.

Was macht der Penner, fährt auch an, fährt Links rum um den Kreisel und schneidet mich noch mal voll an der Ausfahrt an der ich ebenfalls raus wollte.

Hat haarscharf gerade so gereicht das er mich nicht erfasst hat. Alle anderen Autofahrer die gerade am Kreisel standen hab entsetzt geschaut, sowas ist mir echt noch nicht unter gekommen.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## fuertherbse (25. November 2011)

An der Wolga Haben sie die Gäuler roh und gefrohren gegessen.
Gulasch kommt aber besser
Will jemand Rezepte?


----------



## bettseeker (26. November 2011)

BergZwergin schrieb:


> ... Die hatten kein Licht - ICH ALLERDINGS AUCH NICHT... Von Bremsen oder IRGENDWELCHER Rücksichtsnahme war aber nix zu merken... im allgemeinen ein kleines Hirn. Also mit Nachdenken is da nix...


----------



## derSilas (26. November 2011)

genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht. vlt zu Fuß oder zu Pferde unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bettseeker (26. November 2011)




----------



## Jetpilot (26. November 2011)

@bettseeker: bist du RTL?


----------



## bettseeker (26. November 2011)

Und ich so: Häh?!


Viel mehr an Kommentar halte ich bei so einem Schwachfug (Berg Zwergin) für überflüssig.


----------



## giles (26. November 2011)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Mich für Ernst zu nehmen finde ich übertrieben.
> 
> ...



Ich habe es mal korrigiert.


----------



## Shoxar (26. November 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Ich habe es mal korrigiert.



Vielen dank, da ist mir doch glatt solch ein gravierender Fehler unterlaufen


----------



## simdiem (26. November 2011)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Bin ich im Normalfall auch, aber die Hupe hat mich davon überzeugt, auch mal intolerant zu sein wie die anderen.
> Aber ich bin sicher nicht dafür zuständig, das denken anderer zu übernehmen, die gerade den Überholvorgang starten. Soll ich nächstes mal in die Büsche springen das der arme Autofahrer den Radfahrer in der 30er Zone überholen kann, oder wie?



In der 30er, vorallem wenn es leicht bergab geht, bevorzuge ich es generell auf dem Hinterrad zu fahren. Erstaunlich, wieviel Platz man plötzlich um sich rum hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (26. November 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich mein erstes Mal....



Schön, dass du uns daran teilhaben lässt


----------



## irace (26. November 2011)

Heute im Wald bei einer MTB-Tour lief mir ein Pärchen mit zwei grossen Hunden über den Weg. Die Hunde lagen jeweils hintereinander, quer über den eigentlich breiten Wanderweg, die Besitzer standen jeweils links und rechts davon und schafften es somit den gesamten Weg zu versperren. Ich rief schonmal aus der Entfernung, wurde langsamer und näherte mich weiter. Als dann ein Hund zur Seite genommen wurde und ich mich, inzwischen in sehr gemütlicher Schrittgeschwindigkeit, näherte dann der Kommentar des männlichen Hundehalters: "Wie wär's mal mit bremsen?" - ich glaube nächstes mal warte ich bis sie vorbei sind, sonst bekomm ich noch ein Ticket wegen erhöhter Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## simdiem (26. November 2011)

...oder reintreten und Bunnyhop über den Köter ^^


----------



## RuhrRadler (26. November 2011)

Wieso Bunny?...eine gescheite Federgabel sollte den Kö...Hund doch wegbügeln!

MfG


----------



## irace (26. November 2011)

Ha, ich bin Anfängerin und es waren große Hunde, keine Trethupen. Die Riesenviecher hätte ich nie in einem Stück übersprungen!


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. November 2011)

irace schrieb:


> Ha, ich bin Anfängerin und es waren große Hunde, keine Trethupen. Die Riesenviecher hätte ich nie in einem Stück übersprungen!


Kannste ruhig reinhalten mitn Bike , und anschließend zu einem Kumpel rüberbrüllen ..Hey schatz ich wusste es doch schon immer ...auch große  Köter kannste knicken


----------



## Outliner (27. November 2011)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> und anschließend zu einem Kumpel rüberbrüllen ..Hey schatz


 brr.


----------



## bettseeker (27. November 2011)

irace schrieb:


> Heute im Wald bei einer MTB-Tour lief mir ein Pärchen mit zwei grossen Hunden über den Weg. Die Hunde lagen jeweils hintereinander, quer über den eigentlich breiten Wanderweg, die Besitzer standen jeweils links und rechts davon und schafften es somit den gesamten Weg zu versperren. Ich rief schonmal aus der Entfernung, wurde langsamer und näherte mich weiter. Als dann ein Hund zur Seite genommen wurde und ich mich, inzwischen in sehr gemütlicher Schrittgeschwindigkeit, näherte dann der Kommentar des männlichen Hundehalters: "Wie wär's mal mit bremsen?" - ich glaube nächstes mal warte ich bis sie vorbei sind, sonst bekomm ich noch ein Ticket wegen erhöhter Geschwindigkeit.




Biker-Alltag.


----------



## Wanderradler (27. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

bin seit 3 Monaten hier in Österreich (Steiermark - Fürstenfeld) und kann nur sagen 99% sind wirklich "nett" zu den Radfahrern, ob Auto, zu Fuß oder altes Stadtrad (Rentner), sie machen Platz.

So z.B. musste ich bei einem Stoppschild halten, weil ein Auto kam und was ist pasiert? Das Auto hielt auch kurz an und fuhr weiter, aber die haben acht gegeben, als ich auf meinem Bike daherkam.

Oder wurde viel mit Grüß Gott, Servus oder sogar von 3 Teenager-Mädels an einer Bushaltestelle gegrüßt.

Nur einmal wurde ich von einer älteren Frau auf österreichisch "beschimpft", konnte die aber nicht verstehen, vermutlich hatte sie mit 99% wahrscheinlichkeit ein deutschen Mann.

Und sehr sehr schöne Radwege.


----------



## irace (27. November 2011)

bettseeker schrieb:


> Biker-Alltag.



Biker-über-15km/h-Alltag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bettseeker (27. November 2011)

irace schrieb:


> Biker-über-15km/h-Alltag.




Du sollst auch nicht so RASEN!!!


----------



## Shoxar (27. November 2011)

irace schrieb:


> Biker-über-15km/h-Alltag.



E-BIKER!!!


----------



## RetroRider (27. November 2011)

simdiem schrieb:


> ...oder reintreten und Bunnyhop über den Köter ^^



Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die Biker *und* Hundehalter *und* Wanderer *und* Autofahrer sind. Ein Rhetorik-Hans-Dampf, der nicht weiß was Schizophrenie ist, würde solche Leute wohl "schizophren" nennen.


----------



## Koerk (27. November 2011)

da die hunde vermutlich am wenigsten dafür können, sollte man in Jetpilot manier über den hund springen und das herrchen facewhipen ...


----------



## xCupidox (27. November 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> da die hunde vermutlich am wenigsten dafür können, sollte man in Jetpilot manier über den hund springen und das herrchen facewhipen ...




ich glaub in die rippen bzw seite zu whippen wäre noch effektiver. das tut dann wenigstens beim husten, reden und lachen weh...


----------



## LeonF (27. November 2011)

... und vor allem beim Schimpfen, Fluchen und drohend die Faust Recken


----------



## Enginejunk (27. November 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ich glaub in die rippen bzw seite zu whippen wäre noch effektiver. das tut dann wenigstens beim husten, reden und lachen weh...




das is fies, da kannste gleich seitlich in nem baum einschlagen, selbe schmerzen... 
hab ich seit 2 wochen reden und lachen geht, husten naja....


----------



## xCupidox (27. November 2011)

ich wusste nicht, dass ein facewhip netter ist als sowas. hab in dem moment nur das geschireben was ich gedacht hab und das kann immer etwas brutaler sein


----------



## irace (27. November 2011)

Shoxar schrieb:


> E-BIKER!!!



Ich glaub ich bin im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (27. November 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ich wusste nicht, dass ein facewhip netter ist als sowas. hab in dem moment nur das geschireben was ich gedacht hab und das kann immer etwas brutaler sein




brutal gut un schön, wenn man en facewhip bekommt hat man evtl. noch hoffnung der biker fliegt auch auffe fresse, was bei dem baum net ganz so funktioniert... 

hab ich zumindest festgestellt....   hinterhältige mistbiester...


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (27. November 2011)

Wurde heute in Chemnitz auf ner 2-Spurigen Stadtstraße etwa 8 Sekunden lang angehupt (vom überholenden SuV), da der Fahrzeugführer anscheinend nicht den Unterschied zwischen einem Radweg und einem für Radfahrer freigegebenen Fußweg kannte.

Dem folgte einer meiner doch sehr seltenen *Böse-Finger*-Einsätze. Wenn ich schon Auto fahren muss, würde ich mir wenigstens die Mühe machen, vorher die StVo zu lernen.


----------



## Juli-08 (28. November 2011)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Wurde heute in Chemnitz auf ner 2-Spurigen Stadtstraße etwa 8 Sekunden lang angehupt (vom überholenden SuV), da der Fahrzeugführer anscheinend nicht den Unterschied zwischen einem Radweg und einem für Radfahrer freigegebenen Fußweg kannte.
> 
> Dem folgte einer meiner doch sehr seltenen *Böse-Finger*-Einsätze. Wenn ich schon Auto fahren muss, würde ich mir wenigstens die Mühe machen, vorher die StVo zu lernen.


 
Ich bin zur zeit in china, und da wirst so ungefaehr alle 8 sekunden angehupt, und so schlimm is des auch nich, da gewoehnt man sich doch recht schnell dran


----------



## homerjay (28. November 2011)

Diesen Samstag:
1. Paar mit Hund, geht zur Seite und zieht den Hund vom Weg:
"Fahr zu, unser Sohnemann macht sowas auch"
2. Zwei ältere Herren, machen Platz an einer zeimlich steilen Stelle, gleich danach kommt eine Brücke:
"Lass`laufa, sonsch`kusch it ib`r d`Bruck!"


----------



## Landus (28. November 2011)

Ich war vorhin mitm Dirtbike in der Stadt unterwegs, nur ein bisschen spazieren fahren, um den Kreislauf etwas in schwung zu bringen. Bei uns gibt es im Stadtpark so großflächig angelegte blumenbeete(ehemaliges Gartenschau-Gelände), die an manchen stellen von ca. 25cm breiten und hohen Steinmauern durchzogen sind. Sowas ist natürlich ne einladung um darauf zu balancieren. Also gleich mal ausprobiert, funktioniert auch super, da kam ein älteres Ehepaar vorbei, das das Geschehen schon von weitem beobachtet hatte.
 Plötzlich meinte der ältere Herr: "Sie da! Helm auf aber nix drunter!" Hab erstmal garnichts gesagt, weil ich mich konzentrieren musste, nicht von der Mauer ins Beet zu fallen. Die beiden waren dann auch schon wieder etwas weiter entfernt, deshalb hab ich mir erspart, nachzufragen, was er mit dieser Aussage meinte. Hat er gemeint, dass ich kein Hirn hab? Oder hat er sich nur drum gesorgt, dass ich mir bei den kalten Temperaturen nen zug hole? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Enginejunk (28. November 2011)

kenn ich aus motorradzeiten (und aktuell) heisst soviel wie: hatn helm auf aber kein hirn was geschützt werden muss.... 


hat mirn zoplilist mal gesagt nachdem ich mitm vollcross reifen ne spur in der kurve hinterlassen habe (eigentlich ungewollt... wollt nur schnell nachhause)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (29. November 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nicht wundern, Herr schoeppi vertickt Autos, lebt also von sinnbefreiten Argumenten.


 
Ich lebe von sinnbefreiten Argumenten?

So wie es aussieht weisst Du nicht wirklich wie mein Job funktioniert.


----------



## Carnologe (29. November 2011)

"Mit dem Ferrari sind sie viel schneller beim ALDI als mit dem Polo!"


----------



## Deleted 121321 (4. Dezember 2011)

Dann bin ich heute morgen doch noch jemand bei dem Wetter auf dem Weg im Wald begegnet... Eine Gruppe steht auf dem Weg und vor ihnen liegt eine erlegte Wildsau.

Ich als ich näher komm und der Wildsau auf dem Trail ausweiche: "Gut geschossen!"
Jägerin: "Ja und es kommen noch mehr. Fahren sie ruhig weiter."

War alles kein Problem.. mit den Jägern noch kurz geplaudert und weiter gefahren. Schilder waren ja da wo man nicht rein fahren darf... Treibjagt war angesagt.

Ansonsten war ja heut mal wieder bei dem verregneten Herbstwetter ruhig. Außer einem anderen Biker. Wir sind wohl die gleiche Runde gefahren nur in umgekehrter Richtung. Wir haben uns im Tal gegrüsst und auf der Bergspitze haben wir uns wieder getroffen.


----------



## damz (7. Dezember 2011)

wildschweine sind hinterfotzig.... da fahrst im wald einfach grad aus auf an hügel zu und denkst da nix, wills ihn springen und kurz bevor zum take off ansetzt steht der hügel auf und rennt davon! 

urban ride: rolltreppen in der ubahn. 

damz & homies fetzen rolltreppen runter wer schneller unten is (jeder a eigene).

aufsicht schreit durchs mikro in die hausnalge: "die rolltreppe is ned zum radlfahren da!!" 

damz & homies ignore  fahren wida rauf. jetzt wird beim runter fahren fett reingekurbelt.

aufsicht schreit wida: "ihr seids ja wohl schwerhörig" halten vom kontroll zentrum aus die rolltreppen an. 

damz & homies fahren auf andere seite vom bahnhof. (da sind noch längere rolltreppen, aber weniger auslauf, besser wie garnix). wir fahren. 

aufsicht schreit ins mikro: "ihr seids ja ganz beschuert!! " 

>grins blöd in kamera< 

securities kommen: könntz euch bitte schleichen??? während dessen aus der anlage: (aufischtsperson 1): "die sind ja wahnsinnig, total daneben im kopf" (aufsichtsperson B): "aber allerweil besser als besoffen in die telefonzelle pinkeln" >> da hat wer vergessen das mikro abzudrehn?<< 

damz & homies: "der zug hat verspätung, aber dafür sind die treppen pünktlich". 

folge: lokalverbot am bahnhof. (macht nix, wir saufen nie am bahnhof dafür gibtz szenelokale)

fazit: wir sind verboten, aber auch gern gesehn


----------



## homerjay (7. Dezember 2011)

@damz und homies: Ihr seid aber auch ein paar gaaaaaaaanz, gaaaaaaaaanz tolle Typen.


----------



## JENSeits (7. Dezember 2011)

in ganz tolles Bild für alle MTB'ler - Glückwunsch!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (7. Dezember 2011)

Ösis sind halt so, die machen sich schon von Natur aus keine Platte, was sie da gerade tun...


----------



## damz (7. Dezember 2011)

danke. ich wünscht i hätt a dokufilm drüber... is gar nich so lang her.... 

2004 habens auch mal vergessen die sprechnalge auszumachen und da kamm nur "die sind ja total bescheuert"


----------



## sundancer (7. Dezember 2011)

damz schrieb:


> danke. ich wünscht i hätt a dokufilm drüber... is gar nich so lang her....
> 
> 2004 habens auch mal vergessen die sprechnalge auszumachen und da kamm nur "die sind ja total bescheuert"



Und wieder mal haben 2 "IDIOTEN!!!" dafür gesorgt, dass das Bild der Mountainbiker in der Öffentlichkeit noch schlechter wird.
Da kann man euch nur noch "Danke" sagen.
Solche idiotischen Verhaltensmuster sorgen dafür, dass die Mountainbiker in der Bevölkerung keine Lobby haben und allen, die etwas für diesen Sport bewegen wollen, Knüppel zwischen die Beine geschmissen werden.
Ich kann euch dafür wirklich nur "Danke,danke, danke" sagen!


----------



## QUenten (7. Dezember 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Und wieder mal haben 2 "IDIOTEN!!!" dafür gesorgt, dass das Bild der Mountainbiker in der Öffentlichkeit noch schlechter wird.
> Da kann man euch nur noch "Danke" sagen.
> Solche idiotischen Verhaltensmuster sorgen dafür, dass die Mountainbiker in der Bevölkerung keine Lobby haben und allen, die etwas für diesen Sport bewegen wollen, Knüppel zwischen die Beine geschmissen werden.
> Ich kann euch dafür wirklich nur "Danke,danke, danke" sagen!



Niiiicht!
Hast du noch vergessen, ansonsten ist er zu blöd um deine Botschaft zu verstehen 
Zu so viel Dummheit muss man nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (7. Dezember 2011)

@Quenten: hätte ich das geschrieben, was ich gerade denke, wäre mein Beitrag wahrscheinlich schnell von einem der Mods zensiert worden.
Teeren und Federn wäre für die beiden Flachköppe nämlich noch viel zu nett.


----------



## Sarrois (7. Dezember 2011)

homerjay schrieb:


> @damz und homies: Ihr seid aber auch ein paar gaaaaaaaanz, gaaaaaaaaanz tolle Typen.


 
Jep,
hoffentlich hattet Ihr wenigstens IBC-Trikots an


----------



## QUenten (7. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich denke wir stellen uns dasselbe vor^^

Bei mir ist außer arroganten Reitern und schwerhörigen Fußgängern nichts passiert.
Wie nähert man sich so nem scheiß Pferd eigenglich? Klingeln soll man nicht, vorbeirasen nicht, langsam vorbei fahren auch nicht und bloß nicht rufen


----------



## Sarrois (7. Dezember 2011)

QUenten schrieb:


> Wie nähert man sich so nem scheiß Pferd eigenglich? Klingeln soll man nicht, vorbeirasen nicht, langsam vorbei fahren auch nicht und bloß nicht rufen


 
Von weitem Klingeln, der Rest liegt beim Reiter


----------



## Sarrois (7. Dezember 2011)

Unglaublich.........
Iss Euch langweilig
Da hilft nur die Ignorefunktion, dann wird es wenigstens übersichtlich,
kann den Mist bitte jemand löschen


----------



## nosaint77 (7. Dezember 2011)

torquemada schrieb:


> wenn das Schaf wirklich taub ist, ist es schon sinnvoll es an einen anderen zu ketten der auf Frauchen hört...nur sollte das Vieh ein bisserl mehr Pfotenkraft haben als so eine Jack Russel Fusshupe



Neija, es gibt in deutschland ca. 80000 gehoerlose. Schon mal einen an nen Hörenden angebunden gesehen? Finde das Herrchen handelt aus bequemlichkeit so. aber jetzt wieder ontopic....

Übrigens, für mich als fast gehörloser ist der thread ein segen, weil ich sowas nicht mitbekomme.


----------



## floggel (7. Dezember 2011)

damz schrieb:


> wildschweine sind hinterfotzig.... da fahrst im wald einfach grad aus auf an hügel zu und denkst da nix, wills ihn springen und kurz bevor zum take off ansetzt steht der hügel auf und rennt davon!
> 
> urban ride: rolltreppen in der ubahn.
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## blubb8 (7. Dezember 2011)

Rolltreppe runter aufm leeren Bahnhof, gibt schlimmeres. Dass da die Aufsicht gleich wie ein aufgeschrecktes Hühnchen angeflattert kommt ist verständlich, aber solange man freundlich bleibt ist das doch kein Problem. Die kommen auch angeflattert wenn man hinten auf dem Bahnsteig in Ruhe Wheelies übt während man auf den Zug wartet.

Regeln sind zum Befolgen da nicht wahr? Und ihr fahrt auch keine Waldwege unter 2m Breite.


----------



## bikefun2009 (7. Dezember 2011)

damz schrieb:


> wildschweine sind hinterfotzig.... da fahrst im wald einfach grad aus auf an hügel zu und denkst da nix, wills ihn springen und kurz bevor zum take off ansetzt steht der hügel auf und rennt davon!


Tja der hat Mama Wildschwein jut zugehört ..Die predigte ihm wohl :" Junge keine Tattoos unter 18 ...und ebenso keine Piercings !Sonst rappelts im Wald !"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (7. Dezember 2011)

damz schrieb:


> ...bahnhof...



Weiter machen! Und nicht auf die peinlichen Kommentare hier eingehen.

Denn alle MTBer rücken ganz bestimmt in ein schlechtes Licht, wenn mal ein paar Jungs 'ne Rolltreppe runterfahren...


----------



## Enginejunk (7. Dezember 2011)

William Foster schrieb:


> Weiter machen! Und nicht auf die peinlichen Kommentare hier eingehen.
> 
> Denn alle MTBer rücken ganz bestimmt in ein schlechtes Licht, wenn mal ein paar Jungs 'ne Rolltreppe runterfahren...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (7. Dezember 2011)

So ganz nach dem Motto: Sobald sich mal ein glatzköpfiger Mann daneben benimmt, heißt es gleich wieder: "Alle Neonazis benehmen sich voll *******!"


----------



## Büscherammler (7. Dezember 2011)

damz schrieb:


> wildschweine sind hinterfotzig.... da fahrst im wald einfach grad aus auf an hügel zu und denkst da nix, wills ihn springen und kurz bevor zum take off ansetzt steht der hügel auf und rennt davon!
> 
> urban ride: rolltreppen in der ubahn.
> 
> ...




War das ein Satire Beitrag oder dein ernst?????
Alter, du bist 31!!!!! Hätte getippt, das hat ein 12jähriger geschrieben


----------



## Enginejunk (7. Dezember 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> So ganz nach dem Motto: Sobald sich mal ein glatzköpfiger Mann daneben benimmt, heißt es gleich wieder: "Alle Neonazis benehmen sich voll *******!"


na und wenn er dann noch aus sachsen kommt..... 



man man man, keiner von uns hält sich immer an alle regeln, aber das ist wohl die typische macke der deutschen. erstmal meckern aber nie selber an die eigene nase fassen. 


ich bin in hamburg-heimfeld auch schon komplett durch die s-bahn station gesprungen (ohne homies!) nur damit ich die s-bahn erwische und damit meinen letzten zug in Harburg nachhause.... da interessiert mich son security fritze auch nicht wirklich, weil am freitag abends um 21uhr zuhause zu sein oder erst nachts um 1 macht für mich en unterschied wenn man sonntag abend um 18uhr wieder los muss und etwas vom WE mit seiner dame haben will. und es macht sogar spass...   so, jetz könnt ihr mich mal wieder steinigen...


----------



## Drop-EX (7. Dezember 2011)

ich zitiere: "die sind ja wahnsinnig, total daneben im kopf"

mehr als  fällt mir da echt nicht ein.

mir geht es nicht darum, dass er leere rolltreppen runter fährt, sondern um die art und weise. kindergarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (7. Dezember 2011)

sorry, aber welche art und weise? 

wie er runterfährt oder wie er das beschreibt?!?! den schreibstil mag ich persöhnlich auch nicht, aber z.b. in hamburg MUSSTE ich mich damit anfreunden bei meinen  lehrlingen, jedes 2. wort war diggä oder aldä, und, so redet man halt heute?!?! wo ist das problem?!?! 

jeder der meckert sollte mal drüber nachdenken was SEINE eltern über die aussprache zu seiner jugendzeit gesagt haben, heute ist es nicht anders. man muss ja nicht mitmachen, aber akzeptanz (nicht gegenüber dem verhalten! oder wenn unbeteiligte z.b. in der s-bahn angegriffen werden! da gehts sofort dazwischen!) aber toleranz gegenüber der sprache bzw. kommunikation, das würde jedem mal guttun. 

toleranz gegenüber andersdenkender sowieso.


----------



## damz (7. Dezember 2011)

steht zu euren wurzeln! 

egal wo ihr her seids oder wie viel haare am kopf ihr habtz aber wenn iner schwäbisch spricht soll er auch so schreiben, wenn einer sächsisch redet oder bayerich dan tut das!!! 

scheisst der hund drauf! 

aber danke dass ihr meine probleme zu euren machts, i´m amused! 

dabei hab i doch nur ne fussvolk geschichte niedergeschrieben....  

und für alle die sich von einem jäger in den arsch schiessen lassen, von mir an bock gleich dazu.


----------



## Enginejunk (7. Dezember 2011)

damz schrieb:


> steht zu euren wurzeln!
> 
> egal wo ihr her seids oder wie viel haare am kopf ihr habtz aber wenn iner schwäbisch spricht soll er auch so schreiben, wenn einer sächsisch redet oder bayerich dan tut das!!!
> 
> scheisst der hund drauf!




wie sag ich immer:.. was geht mich fremdes elend an!


----------



## tane (7. Dezember 2011)

damz schrieb:


> wildschweine sind hinterfotzig.... da fahrst im wald einfach grad aus auf an hügel zu und denkst da nix, wills ihn springen und kurz bevor zum take off ansetzt steht der hügel auf und rennt davon!
> 
> urban ride: rolltreppen in der ubahn.
> 
> ...


----------



## tane (7. Dezember 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Und wieder mal haben 2 "IDIOTEN!!!" dafür gesorgt, dass das Bild der Mountainbiker in der Öffentlichkeit noch schlechter wird.
> Da kann man euch nur noch "Danke" sagen.
> Solche idiotischen Verhaltensmuster sorgen dafür, dass die Mountainbiker in der Bevölkerung keine Lobby haben und allen, die etwas für diesen Sport bewegen wollen, Knüppel zwischen die Beine geschmissen werden.
> Ich kann euch dafür wirklich nur "Danke,danke, danke" sagen!


----------



## Drop-EX (7. Dezember 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> sorry, aber welche art und weise?
> 
> wie er runterfährt oder wie er das beschreibt?!?! den schreibstil mag ich persöhnlich auch nicht, aber z.b. in hamburg MUSSTE ich mich damit anfreunden bei meinen  lehrlingen, jedes 2. wort war diggä oder aldä, und, so redet man halt heute?!?! wo ist das problem?!?!
> 
> ...


dieses "wir fahren die rolltreppen so lange runter, obwohl es uns verboten wurde, bis wir einen platzverweis vom bahnhof bekommen" geht mir gehörig gegen den strich. 
ich bin ja selber noch jung und kenne das auch, aber wenn man durch durchsagen gesagt bekommt, dass man es lassen soll, wieso macht man dann weiter damit und ist auch noch stolz drauf?
"damz & homies ignore "?! 
sowas ist völlig unverständlich für mich.
sein schreibstil ist mir wurst, sowas ist man ja gewohnt.


----------



## JENSeits (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann die Unterstützung für ihn ehrlich nicht verstehen. Vorsichtig gesagt:

Er brüstet sich damit am Bahnhof vom Sicherheitsdienst weggeschickt zuwerden, aber auf hart zumachen und weiter zufahren. Auf soetwas stolz zusein, da darf jetzt jeder selbst entscheiden wie er es findet.

Ich finde es unter aller Sau! Das hat in diesem Fall (Das mit den Glatzen außen vor!) nichts mit Vorurteilen zutun. Ich bin selber nicht all zu alt (möchte ich behaupten), aber ich fahre zum Beispiel keine Treppen wenn sich Leute darauf befinden oder ähnliches. Und mal nur am Rande - habter schön mit dem Lenker den Rand zerschrammelt? - eine Rolltreppe kostet ja nichts. Betontreppen nehmen keinen Schaden - probiert die mal bitte aus! 

Punkt, mein Statement zum Thema und ich stehe dazu.



Liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## tane (7. Dezember 2011)

o mann, da kommen reaktionen...!
ist's bei euch immer noch so: wer nicht im gleichschritt marschiert kommt ins lager???
konformistenbande!
keiner ist  zu schaden gekommen, keiner wurde gefährdet, also was regts euch auf?
aber die bösen, die richtig BÖSEN sünden, das sind immer die der ANDEREN!!!


----------



## JENSeits (7. Dezember 2011)

tane schrieb:


> ist's bei euch immer noch so: wer nicht im gleichschritt marschiert kommt ins lager???
> konformistenbande!



lass mal die Kirche im Dorf.
und übrigens:



tane schrieb:


> o mann, da kommen reaktionen...!



fällt etwas auf?




so ich bin raus .. schönen Abend euch allen!  und ja das ist ernst gemeint!


----------



## Targut (7. Dezember 2011)

Wie war das nochmal mit der Dummheit und dem Universum ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte euch auf die Gleise geschubst. Ganz ohne Worte - dann gibt's auch keine Fußvolk Story davon.


----------



## 4mate (7. Dezember 2011)

damz schrieb:


> wildschweine sind hinterfotzig.... da fahrst im wald einfach grad aus auf an hügel zu und denkst da nix, wills ihn springen und kurz bevor zum take off ansetzt steht der hügel auf und rennt davon!
> 
> urban ride: rolltreppen in der ubahn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Dezember 2011)

damz schrieb:


> Tick, trick und Track als Bahnhofstrolle und die Geschichte vom vergessenen Mikro



Ich sag mal so: wenigstens was zu erzählen, im Gegensatz zu diesen "Hab nem Wanderer hallo gesagt, er mir nicht/er mir auch/ er sagte (insert beliebigen dümmlichen Kommentar über was auch immer am Fahrrad hängendes, fehlendes, ...)" Geschichten.

Immerhin wird ja auch seit drei Seiten drüber gequatscht, ich an seiner stelle wäre zumindest ein bisschen Stolz...


----------



## bettseeker (8. Dezember 2011)

tane schrieb:


> ist's bei euch immer noch so: wer nicht im gleichschritt marschiert kommt ins lager???
> konformistenbande!




Ein bisschen bescheuert ist ja noch ganz nett, aber das hier?


----------



## macmaegges (8. Dezember 2011)

Gottverdammt es heisst Fahrtreppe ... Nix Rolltreppe


----------



## Tesla71 (8. Dezember 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so: wenigstens was zu erzählen, im Gegensatz zu diesen "Hab nem Wanderer hallo gesagt, er mir nicht/er mir auch/ er sagte (insert beliebigen dümmlichen Kommentar über was auch immer am Fahrrad hängendes, fehlendes, ...)" Geschichten.
> 
> Immerhin wird ja auch seit drei Seiten drüber gequatscht, ich an seiner stelle wäre zumindest ein bisschen Stolz...



lol, seien wir doch mal ehrlich, die gleiche Geschichte wurde hier doch schon tausend mal geschrieben. Alle paar Seiten postet hier doch einer, daß ihm gesagt wurde er könne irgendwo nicht runterfahren. 

Biker im Wald unterwegs, Blockwart mit Stock oder Gewehr regt sich auf und will Biker am liebsten das Wegerecht und die Lebensberechtigung entziehen. 
Damz hat den Ort bloß verlegt und der Blockwart wurde zur Stimme von oben. 
Alte Geschichte neu verpackt. 


Solange die Jungs keinen umnieten oder Eigentum beschädigen lass sie doch machen. Immer noch besser als die Ärsche, die am Bahnhof rumlingern und mit Flaschen werfen bzw. vor'm Bahnhof aus Langeweile Räder zertreten.


----------



## tane (8. Dezember 2011)

"...blockwart..." - 
ganz genau: zu viele blockwarte & "overschmitz" bei euch..."vee hafe vays..."
immer nochnix dazugelernt? immer noch "am teutschen wesen wird die welt genesen"??
"auf die schienen stossen..." - aber ich soll die kirche im dorf lassen?
laßt doch radfahren & forum sein, wenns euch so aggressiv & intolerant macht!


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Dezember 2011)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> lol, seien wir doch mal ehrlich, die gleiche Geschichte wurde hier doch schon tausend mal geschrieben. Alle paar Seiten postet hier doch einer, daß ihm gesagt wurde er könne irgendwo nicht runterfahren.



Ja, aber da kamen keine vergessenen Mikros und Ansager drin vor, dadurch bekommt das ganze was theatralisches, übezogenes. Das war m.E. auch die einzige Pointe an der ganzen Sache sonst wäre die auch langweilig.

Nicht das ich sowas gut finde oder selbst machen würde...


----------



## Thaddel (8. Dezember 2011)

tane schrieb:


> o mann, da kommen reaktionen...!
> ist's bei euch immer noch so: wer nicht im gleichschritt marschiert kommt ins lager???
> konformistenbande!
> keiner ist  zu schaden gekommen, keiner wurde gefährdet, also was regts euch auf?
> aber die bösen, die richtig BÖSEN sünden, das sind immer die der ANDEREN!!!



Genau dieses Verhalten ist es, was den Bikern einen schlechten Ruf einhandelt. Und mal ehrlich, fändest du es cool wenn du als Fussgänger unterwegs ist, und da einer so an dir vorbei donnert???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (8. Dezember 2011)

es war aber kein fußgänger da, herr blockwart!


----------



## blubb8 (8. Dezember 2011)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, fändest du es cool wenn du als Fussgänger unterwegs ist, und da einer so an dir vorbei donnert???



Wesentlich schlimmer sind Menschen die zu allem eine Meinung haben ohne die restlichen Posts gelesen zu haben. Das finde ich extrem korrekt uncool alter.

"Da waren keine Menschen" und es wurden auch keine kleinen Kinder oder Kaninchen vergewaltigt.


----------



## tane (8. Dezember 2011)

...aber den herrn blockwart störts! läßt psychoanalytische schlüsse zu...


----------



## leeresblatt (8. Dezember 2011)

Nicht wundern, in Blödesheim sind grad Schulferien.


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Dezember 2011)

wie ich schon öfters sagte: KEINER hier ist frei von fehlern... 


der eine fährt mitner blendenden lampe durchn verkehr, der andere springt durchne fussgängerzone, der nächste baut sich en trail indn wald um fun zu haben und die anderen erfreuen sich ihres lebens mit E-bikes am elbufer und nörgeln über die skater die schneller sind und mehr für ihren körper tun. 


und wisst ihr was? 

MEINE FRESSE; KÖNNT IHR KLEINGEISTER EUCH EINFACH MAL NICH GEGENSEITIG TOLERIEREN UND RESPEKTIEREN??? WIR ALLE LIEBEN DEN "RAD-SPORT", JEDER ABER AUF SEINE ART! UND SOLANGE KEINER GEFÄHRDET/VERLETZT WIRD IS DAS ALLES ********GAL! MAN FÄHRT UM SPASS ZU HABEN ODER UM ABZUSCHALTEN! 

PUNKT UN AUS!!!


und jetz kommt ihr alle ma wieder aufn teppich! zurück, wir sind eine gemeinde, sei es ein freerider oder ein marathon-fahrer ansonsten is das alles hier en riesengrosser hufen MÜLL!


----------



## fuertherbse (8. Dezember 2011)

Kind so 11 Jahre doch ziemlich laut, nach einer kleinen Unterhaltung mit der Mutter,
"So dick ist die Frau doch nicht, die passt doch in eine Radlerhose"
Die gIRLS VOM sTAMME DER rOTGESICHTER hIHIHI

Ach ja.... Engine.... halts Maul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RuhrRadler (8. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ein Herr Mc Askill auf Telefonzellen springt oder Straßenschilder ausrupft um aufm Zaun zu fahren sind alle begeistert und sagen "yeah, der Danny ist Gott".
Aber wenn zwei Typen von nebenan Spaß am urbanen Down...stairs haben sindse Karl Arsch oder wie ?


MfG


----------



## nukular2008 (8. Dezember 2011)

RuhrRadler schrieb:


> Wenn ein Herr Mc Askill auf Telefonzellen springt oder Straßenschilder ausrupft um aufm Zaun zu fahren sind alle begeistert und sagen "yeah, der Danny ist Gott".
> Aber wenn zwei Typen von nebenan Spaß am urbanen Down...stairs haben sindse Karl Arsch oder wie ?


Da ist was dran...
Das Fahren an sich find ich auch gar nicht mal sooo schlimm (würds zwar nicht machen, aber wenn wirklich keiner da war der gefährdet wurde und nix beschädigt wurde...naja), aber selbst nachdem man aufgefordert wurde aufzuhören einfach kackendreist in die Kamera zu grinsen und solange weiterzumachen bis man "mit Gewalt" rausgeschmissen wird geht gar nicht!


----------



## Child3k (8. Dezember 2011)

Ach Leute ... macht euch mal wieder flauschig


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Dezember 2011)

fuertherbse schrieb:


> Ach ja.... Engine.... halts Maul




noch entscheide ICH wenn ICH was sagen will, und kein anderer!!! also halt ma die füsse still!


----------



## damz (8. Dezember 2011)

Child3k schrieb:


> Ach Leute ... macht euch mal wieder flauschig




das is mal ne ansage !!!!


----------



## bettseeker (9. Dezember 2011)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Biker im Wald unterwegs, Blockwart mit Stock oder Gewehr regt sich auf und will Biker am liebsten das Wegerecht und die Lebensberechtigung entziehen. ...und der Blockwart ...
> 
> 
> Solange die Jungs keinen umnieten oder Eigentum beschädigen lass sie doch machen. Immer noch besser als die Ärsche, die am Bahnhof rumlingern und mit Flaschen werfen bzw. vor'm Bahnhof aus Langeweile Räder zertreten.





tane schrieb:


> "...blockwart..." -
> ganz genau: zu viele blockwarte & "overschmitz" bei euch..."vee hafe vays..."
> immer nochnix dazugelernt? immer noch "am teutschen wesen wird die welt genesen"??
> "auf die schienen stossen..." - aber ich soll die kirche im dorf lassen?
> laßt doch radfahren & forum sein, wenns euch so aggressiv & intolerant macht!




Andere mit anderer Meinung als Blockwart zu bezeichnen und im selben Atemzug von allen ANDEREN TOLERANZ einzufordern ist ja wohl total krank. Da scheint ja eher die nächste Generation von Blockwarten heranzuwachsen. Oder wo ist da der Unterschied zu den sogenannten "MEINUNGSNAZIS"? 

Die Kirche im Dorf zu lassen ist übrigens immer eine gute Idee. Die sollte allerdings von beiden Seiten kommen. Und das ein bisschen mit dem Rad in der Stadt rumzufahren immer noch besser ist als irgendwas zu zerdeppern sollte wohl klar sein.


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Dezember 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> noch entscheide ICH wenn ICH was sagen will, und kein anderer!!! also halt ma die füsse still!


Ich denk mir, er meint dein GESCHREIE . . .


----------



## Osama (9. Dezember 2011)

hoffentlich bin jetzt nicht zuspät damit...


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Dezember 2011)

besser zu spät wie garnicht . . .


----------



## Osama (9. Dezember 2011)

hassu bier mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (9. Dezember 2011)

Wo is Jetpilot? Facewhip wär hier bei einigen angesagt


----------



## bettseeker (9. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Wo is Jetpilot?




Macht en Praktikum bei RTL.


----------



## cytrax (9. Dezember 2011)

bettseeker schrieb:


> Macht en Praktikum bei RTL.



Bei Hartz4 TV?  Ich persönlich würd ja nur zu DMAX gehn


----------



## bikefun2009 (9. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würd ja nur zu DMAX gehn


Und den Ludolfs beim aufräumen helfen


----------



## cytrax (9. Dezember 2011)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Und den Ludolfs beim aufräumen helfen



Nö, eher abfackeln helfen  Bin eher für Bear Grylls, Anthony Bourdain, Andrew Zimmern (der alles esser^^) Everest und Mythbsters


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Dezember 2011)

> Wo is Jetpilot?


Musste noch ne Herz-OP durchführen, einen Hausbrand löschen und einen Sohn zeugen. Aber jetzt bin ich wieder für euch Schnuckis da...



> ch persönlich würd ja nur zu DMAX gehn


Mavic fahr ich nicht, da löst sich immer die Lagerung.



> Macht en Praktikum bei RTL.


Bitch, please...So toll finde ich "Miß mit"ß"isEßßig" auch wieder nicht.


----------



## bettseeker (9. Dezember 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> .So toll finde ich "Miß mit"ß"isEßßig" auch wieder nicht.




Häh? Watt isn datt????


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Dezember 2011)

Die Ische, die immer so Lispelt....


----------



## RetroRider (9. Dezember 2011)

trauntaler schrieb:


> in Teilen Süddeutschlands ist das *wie* üblich/umgangssprachlich.
> [...]





PhatBiker schrieb:


> besser zu spät wie garnicht . . .





			
				PhatBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ort: Bremen



Jetzt zweifle ich an meinen Geographie-Kenntnissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (9. Dezember 2011)

Meinereiner fährt in der richtigen Richtung auf dem Fahrradweg. Ein älterer Herr spaziert vor mir her. Ich rufe nett "klingeling". Er bleibt stehen, dreht sich um und baut sich vor mir auf. Ich muss anhalten. Toll. Er sagt nur:" Du Penner. Ar****och. Was machste hier? Wärste einen Kopf kleiner, dann hätte ich dir schon ein par gezogen." 

Aaaaha. Ich habe noch lange lange danach grinsen müssen. Es war so putzig anzusehen, wie er immer mehr rot anlief und so hutzelig klein vor mir stand.

Danke.


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Dezember 2011)

Polizei rufen oder facewhip


----------



## 4mate (9. Dezember 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> aufs maul, einfach nur aufs maul


Für Penner 1 Mal,
für A****loch 2 Mal


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Dezember 2011)

Einmal reicht, öfter geht eh nicht


----------



## na!To (9. Dezember 2011)

Mir wurden doch Gestern Mittag glatt Weihnachtskekse angeboten... mitten im Wald ...auf 540m Höhe. Und nett unterhalten hab ich mich dann auch noch, mit den 3 Pärchen älteren Semsters.
Ist mir noch nie passiert, und wird es wohl auch nie wieder. Die tolle Vorweihnachtszeit eben


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Dezember 2011)

die waren sicher vergiftet oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja, mit unheimlich viel Zucker und lieeeeeehiiiiebe


----------



## JENSeits (9. Dezember 2011)

letzteres hätte dein Leben wohl beendet ...


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Dezember 2011)

Lee-Hiebe?


----------



## JENSeits (9. Dezember 2011)




----------



## 4mate (9. Dezember 2011)

Kombiniere: Haschkekse...


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Dezember 2011)

ah...


----------



## bronks (9. Dezember 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> .... Ich finde es unter aller Sau! ... ... aber ich fahre zum Beispiel keine Treppen wenn sich Leute darauf befinden oder ähnliches ...


Sind zu der Zeit wirklich Leute auf der Treppe gewesen?

Also ich finde es eine starke Leistung eine Rolltreppe runterzufahren.  Absolut top die Idee! Nur noch ein Video oder ein paar Fotos wären cool gewesen.


----------



## Enginejunk (9. Dezember 2011)

eine fahrtreppe die nach oben fährt ist wesentlich einfacher runterzufahren als eine normale treppe...  macht schon spass.


----------



## DHK (10. Dezember 2011)

Kann man eig. die Treppe die nach oben fährt mit der Geschwindigkeit runter fahren das man unendlich langes Treppenfahr-Vergnügen hat?  Ähnlich einem Laufband.


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Dezember 2011)

Klar, müsst gehen, aber Treppen machen richtig schnell mehr spass wie dieses laaannngsaaammmmes runter gehoppel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (10. Dezember 2011)

lenkerbreite - höhe? geht sichs gut aus?


----------



## na!To (10. Dezember 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Kombiniere: Haschkekse...


Made my day


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Dezember 2011)

DHK schrieb:


> Kann man eig. die Treppe die nach oben fährt mit der Geschwindigkeit runter fahren das man unendlich langes Treppenfahr-Vergnügen hat?  Ähnlich einem Laufband.


geht


----------



## xCupidox (12. Dezember 2011)

könntet das ja bei einem der kaufhausdownhillrennen mal als idee einbringen


----------



## xCupidox (20. Dezember 2011)

für das fußvolk und andere immer ganz spaßig: ich kann kein schlepplift mit bike fahren. bzw fahren schon nur mit dem bügel los werden hapert es ab und an und das meist in der nähe einer vollbesuchten almhütte... mich mault es so gut wie jedes ml


----------



## Enginejunk (21. Dezember 2011)

also bist du eine sogenannte lachnummer?!?! (sorry, der musste sein...)

komischer spruch den ich gestern gehört habe, mit dem CC-alltagsbike "ey, musst du hier so rumrasen..."

und das aufm radweg und ich war langsam unterwegs...


ich dachte mir nur: wärste jetz schneller hörste son gelaber nich...


----------



## bettseeker (21. Dezember 2011)

Coole Socke!


----------



## Juli-08 (21. Dezember 2011)

@ bettseeker:


----------



## JENSeits (21. Dezember 2011)

ich war vor einigen Tage mit meiner Schwester im Wald die erste Version meiner Cable Cam testen. Ich hatte gerade hochgeschoben und wollte los, da wurde ich von meiner Schwester per Zuruf gestoppt. 
Kamen zwei Wanderer und erkundigten was das denn sei, natürlich standen sie dabei auf dem Trail. Nachdem meine Schwester alles erklärt hatte kam nur ein "wie im Fernsehen hier .. Ernst jetzt geh mal auf die Seite, ich möchte das sehen!" ..

Ich habe das Startsignal bekommen und bin los, an einem kleinen natürlichen Step up (2m Höhe und man springt 20cm drüber weg) hab ich kurz rüber geschaut und habe ein "hallo" dar gelassen ... ich konnte nicht anders 

Schade das die Kamera die Gesichter nicht eingefangen hat, meinte meine Schwester! 


Aber es war wieder alles friedlich! Rentner wünschten mir eine gute sichere Fahrt und Spaß - wenn ich schon so faul sei und bergab anstatt bergauf fahren würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (21. Dezember 2011)

ich möchte hierbei übrigens auch erwähnen, dass ich fully-fahre, die meinen sich in bikeparks wie winterberg QUER auf die anfahrt beim slopstyleparcour stellen zu müssen um eine pause zu machen oder sich zu unterhalten, auf den tod nicht ausstehen kann. das ist garantiert das falsche forum um sich mit fully fahrern anzulegen, aber diese menschen sollten das wissen,.fußvolk geht wenigstens zu seite und dirtbike legen sich auch nicht mitten auf die downhillstrecke...


----------



## Enginejunk (21. Dezember 2011)

das stimmt allerdings. 

die gewissen regeln halten meist nur die ein, die auch en direkten bezug dazu haben. 

hier am berg wüsste ich keinen der DH oder FR fährt und sein bike direkt auf der strecke oder in einem anlieger abstellt. 

klar gibts mal hier und da en ausreisser, aber die stellen/lehnen die bikes meist en stück weit weg an en baum oder ähnlich und quatschen dann in ruhe... 

is ja auch ok, aber leider sind wanderer die einen schon von 200m entfernung sehen und dann einfach mal kurz rübergehen eine seltenheit...
da darf man sich noch blöd anmachen lassen...


----------



## nukular2008 (21. Dezember 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> komischer spruch den ich gestern gehört habe, mit dem CC-alltagsbike "ey, musst du hier so rumrasen..."
> 
> und das aufm radweg und ich war langsam unterwegs...
> 
> ...



gibt aber auch andere:

war mal in der Stadt unterwegs, nichtmal besonders schnell und hab nen etwas älteren schwarzen Mann überholt (auch auf dem Fahrrad)...natürlich nix bei gedacht.
Als ich dann ein paar hundert Meter weiter an der Ampel gewartet habe kam er von hinten an und meinte nur so "You're fast, man...I like the way you ride your bike" 
Hab mich natürlich bedankt und dann hat er noch erzählt das sein bike "prophet" heißt, was ja passen würde, weil ein Prophet auch jemandem folgt oder so.
Dann noch ein paar mal "You're fast", "I like your bike" und irgendwas in Richtung "I'm 53 years old...you know anyone my age riding such a bike?" (habs nicht mehr genau im Gedächnis)

Fand ich schon lustig die Begegnung


----------



## William Foster (21. Dezember 2011)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> älteren schwarzen Mann



Sah der so aus, oder so, oder so?

Bei letzterem würde ich behaupten, der ist das nächste mal nicht so freundlich.


----------



## xCupidox (21. Dezember 2011)

letzteren erkennst du aber daran, dass er in GROßBUCHSTABEN redet


----------



## Bavragor (21. Dezember 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> letzteren erkennst du aber daran, dass er in GROßBUCHSTABEN redet



Seine Tochter ist cooler, die kann ja immerhin kursiv reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (21. Dezember 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ich möchte hierbei übrigens auch erwähnen, dass ich fully-fahre, die meinen sich in bikeparks wie winterberg QUER auf die anfahrt beim slopstyleparcour stellen zu müssen um eine pause zu machen oder sich zu unterhalten, auf den tod nicht ausstehen kann. das ist garantiert das falsche forum um sich mit fully fahrern anzulegen, aber diese menschen sollten das wissen,.fußvolk geht wenigstens zu seite und dirtbike legen sich auch nicht mitten auf die downhillstrecke...


Ist das ne Anspielung auf mich ?


----------



## Enginejunk (22. Dezember 2011)

die "black-men"  oder sonstwie genannt sind die coolsten typen überhaupt... 

hab mit denen in der USA am liebsten zusammengearbeitet....


immer locker drauf und hart am arbeiten...


----------



## alli333i (22. Dezember 2011)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Seine Tochter ist cooler, die kann ja immerhin kursiv reden





oder seine enkelin, wie sie mit oh, gott des katzenjammers die zeit rettet während tod den weihnachtsmann macht


----------



## JENSeits (22. Dezember 2011)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> die "black-men"  oder sonstwie genannt sind die coolsten typen überhaupt...
> 
> hab mit denen in der USA am liebsten zusammengearbeitet....
> 
> ...


----------



## xCupidox (23. Dezember 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> Ist das ne Anspielung auf mich ?



nein auf die gruppe, die ich zuerst auf eine sehr höfliche und für meine verhältnisse durchaus freundliche art gefragt habe, ob sie aus dem weg gehen könnten. nachdem das nicht funktioniert hat( ich habe 2 mal mit "entschuldigung jungs könntet ihr..." den satz begonnen), hab ich sie dann ein wenig angepampt, dass sie nicht die einzige auf der welt seien nur weil sie ein fully haben und es wohl selbst für sie  kaum zu schwer ist 10 cm vorzurollen.
alternativ gab es an dem wochenende noch den unfreundlichsten menschen der im lift neben einem sitzen konnte und der prinzipiell immer das gegenteil gesagt hat( ich hätte sagen können: "oh die sonne scheint" und er hätte geantwortet"nein tut sie nicht")und von dem ich mir ewrhofft habe, dass er frühzeitig einfach aus dem sessellift hüpft.ja und dann noch den fullyfahrer der urplötzlich meinte quer übern slopestyle zu rollen und  zwar auf einmal so langsam, dass  ich von der anfahrt abbremsen musste damit ich ihm nicht reinfahre, dann aber zu langsam war die rampe hoch zu kommen, diese rückwärts runtergerollt bin und mir dabei meine lieblingshose zerissen hab


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Dezember 2011)

und, lebt er noch . . . oder wie zerrissen sieht der FullyFahrer jetzt aus ????


----------



## xCupidox (24. Dezember 2011)

der lebt noch.. bin ihm ja ausgewichen, aber hätte ich ihn nochmal gesehen hätte ich ihm weh getan


----------



## Harvester (25. Dezember 2011)

ganz klar, du trägst die falsche Kleidung.... Da kommt der Tittenbonus wohl nicht genug zum Tragen/zum Vorschein


----------



## fuertherbse (25. Dezember 2011)

Oder sie rechnen damit daß Sie`s zerlegt, um Sie zu reanimeren.


----------



## xCupidox (26. Dezember 2011)

der sog. Tittenbonus setzt in bikeparks und allen anderen orten wo das bike dabei ist aus.
ich glaub als frau muss man da schon fast nackt übern trail laufen um beachtung zu kriegen und würde man die frau mit nem neuen bike mit der creme de la creme an parts da rumlaufen lassen hätte sie auch verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (26. Dezember 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> der lebt noch.. bin ihm ja ausgewichen, aber hätte ich ihn nochmal gesehen hätte ich ihm weh getan



Huiii, Mausi war sauer
Ich gebe dir uneingeschränkt Recht, manche haben die Kinderschule entweder im Eilschritt durchlaufen, oder erst gar Keine genossen...

sind halt Rotzlöffel geblieben


----------



## Fabian93 (26. Dezember 2011)

Also irgendwas scheinst du falsch zu machen, ich hab mich mit den Sitznachbar/Sitznachbarinnen im Lift in Winterberg bisher immer gut verstanden.
Man trifft oft genug richtig nette Leute mit denen man sich echt gerne unterhält.

Komme letztens vom Trail wieder,war schon dunkel und ich mit "Flutlicht" am Lenker unterwegs.
Im Dorf angekommen kam mir ein Mann mit zwei Hunden entgegen, ich mach extra die Lampe aus um Mann und Hunde nicht total zu blenden, weiß wie unangenehm das Licht von der Bikelampe ist.
Als Dank meint man mich total anschreien zu müssen wieso ich denn ohne Licht fahre, ich sei doch echt das allerletzte


----------



## Jetpilot (27. Dezember 2011)

hatte ich auch mal. Daraufhin volle möhre licht an und dem vogel mal in den Kopf geleuchtet, dass der strahl hinten wieder raus kam und dabei ähnlich laut zurück "Na? Besser"


----------



## nukular2008 (27. Dezember 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> .
> Als Dank meint man mich total anschreien zu müssen wieso ich denn ohne Licht fahre, ich sei doch echt das allerletzte



Ganz klar, Lampe wieder an und schön ins Gesicht richten (dem Typ, nicht den Hunden, die können ja schließlich nix dafür)
Dann noch freundlich fragen "besser so?"

edit: lol, hab den Post von Jetpilot gar nichht gesehen^^


----------



## Schildbürger (27. Dezember 2011)

Die Hand vor die Lampe halten reicht auch.

Letztens fuhr ich aus dem Wald raus auf eine Straße, einige Kinder gingen mitten darauf.
Als ich dann von hinten ranfuhr, sagte eines "Da kommt ein Auto" und sie gingen alle "brav" an Seite.
Da musst ich dann schmunzeln.


----------



## cytrax (27. Dezember 2011)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Die Hand vor die Lampe halten reicht auch.
> 
> Letztens fuhr ich aus dem Wald raus auf eine Straße, einige Kinder gingen mitten darauf.
> Als ich dann von hinten ranfuhr, sagte eines "Da lommt ein Auto" und sie gingen alle "brav" an Seite.
> Da musst ich dann schmunzeln.



Passiert mir auch ständig. Gestern is sogar ein Auto zur seite gefahren weil er gemeint hatte da kommt ein anderes auto mit kaputtem Licht 



Jetpilot schrieb:


> hatte ich auch mal. Daraufhin volle möhre licht  an und dem vogel mal in den Kopf geleuchtet, dass der strahl hinten  wieder raus kam und dabei ähnlich laut zurück "Na? Besser"




 was andere kannst mit den idioten eh ned machen, standardprogramm


----------



## Fabian93 (28. Dezember 2011)

> Ganz klar, Lampe wieder an und schön ins Gesicht richten (dem Typ, nicht den Hunden, die können ja schließlich nix dafür)
> Dann noch freundlich fragen "besser so?"


Das Problem ist, in den Momenten reagiert man meistens viel zu nett und sagt garnichts...

Heute am Trail von Freunden, ein Pärchen mittleren alters läuft an uns vorbei als wir gerade auf den Hauptweg schieben. Er sagt im Spaß:
"Räder kaputt oder warum schiebt ihr" mit einem dicken Grinsen auf dem Gesicht. So entstehen öfters mal echt nette Gespräche.

Da unser ziehmlich großer Spot abgerissen werden musste werden wir momentan immer von Spaziergängern/Reitern/Joggern etc. gefragt wo wir denn nun trainieren würden und uns wird immer wieder bestätigt, dass unser Spot allen zugesagt und niemanden (bis auf den Jäger der für den Abriss verantwortlich ist) gestört hätte.


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Dezember 2011)

Für Ideen zum Umgang mit störenden Grünröcken, empfehle ich den Film Lammbock...


----------



## Wabaki (29. Dezember 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Für Ideen zum Umgang mit störenden Grünröcken, empfehle ich den Film Lammbock...



Und woher bekomme ich das Gehirnzellenmassaker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kato (29. Dezember 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> der sog. Tittenbonus setzt in bikeparks und allen anderen orten wo das bike dabei ist aus.
> ich glaub als frau muss man da schon fast nackt übern trail laufen um beachtung zu kriegen


Das glaub ich mal überhaupt nicht!
Ich freu mir immer nen Ast ab wenn ich mal Mädels im Bikepark sehe!
Klar sehe ich die nach der 2.Kurve nimmer weil ich ein Looser und alter Knacker bin,
aber es freut mich immer wieder das auch Frauen diesen Sport betreiben.


----------



## Kato (29. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Passiert mir auch ständig. Gestern is sogar ein Auto zur seite gefahren weil er gemeint hatte da kommt ein anderes auto mit kaputtem Licht


Für mich lustige Geschichte als ich einmal mit dem Auto + Surfbrett und Mast am Auto in der Nacht gefahren bin......
Scheinbar wurde der Mast vom Scheinwerfer erleuchtet und in dem Gebiet war gerade Truppenübung! 
Selbst der Polizeiwagen ist an den Rand gefahren weil er dachte da kommt ein Panzer


----------



## Puzzles (30. Dezember 2011)

Kato schrieb:


> Für mich lustige Geschichte als ich einmal mit dem Auto + Surfbrett und Mast am Auto in der Nacht gefahren bin......
> Scheinbar wurde der Mast vom Scheinwerfer erleuchtet und in dem Gebiet war gerade Truppenübung!
> Selbst der Polizeiwagen ist an den Rand gefahren weil er dachte da kommt ein Panzer



Dann nenn mal ein Panzer, der mit Sägeln fährt.
Ich erinnere mich nur gerne, als ich mit dem Marder nach der nächsten Kaserne fragen musste.... Ach früher war noch alles besser.


----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2011)

gestern in der Stadt an einer roten Fußgänger/Radfahrer Ampel:

ich komme gerade von einer ausgedehnten Tour aus dem schlammigen Wald, nicht mehr ganz sauber, Protektoren noch an, das Bike eh schon seit einer Woche nicht mehr geputzt... neben mich stellt sich auf einem Körbchenrad ein sehr fein aufgemachtes Mädel in High-Heels, kurzem Rock und ohne Helm über den frisch gemachten Engelslocken... 

höre ich von hinten ein kleines Kind: "Mama, guck mal, der confused ist ganz dreckig und die Frau ist ganz hübsch"

Hmmm, ich hab's mal als Kompliment genommen


----------



## alli333i (30. Dezember 2011)

nimms nicht persönlich. aus sicht der dreijährigen bin ich (1,90 aufwärts, über 110kg, 52er bizeps ) auch weiblich, aufgrund meiner etwa rückenlanger haare. finde ich dann immer etwas lustig, wie die mütter gucken


----------



## Raptus (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte bisher mit dem Rufen von "klingeling!" auch überwiegend gute Resultate. Das Fussvolk ist meist zu belustigt um auf die Idee zu kommen, zu motzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (30. Dezember 2011)

alli333i schrieb:


> nimms nicht persönlich. aus sicht der dreijährigen bin ich (1,90 aufwärts, über 110kg, 52er bizeps ) auch weiblich, aufgrund meiner etwa rückenlanger haare. finde ich dann immer etwas lustig, wie die mütter gucken


 Ja, die Kinder von heute kennen Hulk Hogan einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hat doch Didi Hallervorden schon vorgemacht "PalimPalim" ...


....das einzigste was da noch kommt ist ein verdutzer Gesichtsausdruck...


----------



## Laphroaig10 (30. Dezember 2011)

den bring ich auch immer

vor kurzem kam sogar ein "große oder kleine Flasche Pommes?" zurück


----------



## hillsrider (30. Dezember 2011)

alli333i schrieb:


> nimms nicht persönlich. aus sicht der dreijährigen bin ich (1,90 aufwärts, über 110kg, 52er bizeps ) auch weiblich, aufgrund meiner etwa rückenlanger haare. finde ich dann immer etwas lustig, wie die mütter gucken



Ich bin zwar keine so ne Maschine wie du, wurde dafür im Urlaub aber auch gleich mindestens dreimal für ein Mädchen gehalten, trotz kurzer Hose  Ein Kellner hat mich sogar mal mit Prinzessin angesprochen. Der hat sich dann an unsrem Tisch aber auch nichmehr so schnell blicken lassen 

Hier passiert mir das komischerweise (und Gott sei dank) praktisch nie.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (30. Dezember 2011)

> trotz kurzer  Hose



......

...sind ja laut deinem Profilbild keine Haare an den Beinen...


----------



## hillsrider (30. Dezember 2011)

AimBurn schrieb:


> ......
> 
> ...sind ja laut deinem Profilbild keine Haare an den Beinen...



Sieht man nich wegen Blitz.


----------



## alli333i (30. Dezember 2011)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ja, die Kinder von heute kennen Hulk Hogan einfach nicht mehr.





der war gut! naja, ganz so extrem isses zum glück noch nicht!


----------



## UdoB (31. Dezember 2011)

Ein Wanderer, vor Jahren im Baybachtal:
"Da kann man nicht fahren, das geht nicht!"

Er hatte nicht ganz unrecht. Tragen geht aber auch.


----------



## DerandereJan (31. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ein sehr fein aufgemachtes Mädel in High-Heels, kurzem Rock und ohne Helm über den frisch gemachten Engelslocken...




Hast du "ihr" denn mal ins Gesicht geschaut? Am Ende hatte das Kleine doch einfach nur guten Geschmack...

Verdammtes Kopfkino....


----------



## jan84 (31. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> gestern in der Stadt an einer roten Fußgänger/Radfahrer Ampel:
> 
> ich komme gerade von einer ausgedehnten Tour aus dem schlammigen Wald, nicht mehr ganz sauber, Protektoren noch an, das Bike eh schon seit einer Woche nicht mehr geputzt... neben mich stellt sich auf einem Körbchenrad ein sehr fein aufgemachtes Mädel in High-Heels, kurzem Rock und ohne Helm über den frisch gemachten Engelslocken...
> 
> ...



Kind 1, scylla 0 . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (31. Dezember 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Hast du "ihr" denn mal ins Gesicht geschaut? Am Ende hatte das Kleine doch einfach nur guten Geschmack...
> 
> Verdammtes Kopfkino....


 Oder "sie" war doch nur Hillsrider


----------



## xCupidox (8. Januar 2012)

mir ist es bei den dirtmasters passiert, dass ich tom deacon( pro-dh-biker, den man glaub ich auch in seasons sehen kann) erklärt hab, dass ich leider nicht mit ihm reden kann weil meine ravioli sonst kalt werden. ich wusste da nicht wer das ist der da auf englisch redet und auf der Eltieliste doch echt weit oben stand und da ich dachte mein englisch sei so schlecht wollte ich aus der situation raus und beim umdrehen und weggehen ist mir dann eingefallen wer das ist und dann hab ich mich geärgert


----------



## UdoB (9. Januar 2012)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ...ich wusste da nicht wer das ist der da auf englisch redet und auf der Eltieliste doch echt weit oben stand und da ich dachte mein englisch sei so schlecht wollte ich aus der situation raus und beim umdrehen und weggehen ist mir dann eingefallen wer das ist und dann hab ich mich geärgert



Mach Dir nichts draus: "Kill your Ideals"


----------



## DerandereJan (9. Januar 2012)

Wenn du schlechter Englisch sprichst, als du Deutsch interpunktierst, sei froh, dass du dich weggedreht hast.... am Ende würde noch einer von diesen Elitefahrern was Falsches denken....


----------



## UdoB (9. Januar 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Wenn du schlechter Englisch sprichst, als du Deutsch interpunktierst, sei froh, dass du dich weggedreht hast.... am Ende würde noch einer von diesen Elitefahrern was Falsches denken....



Ja, ja. Rasch fertig ist die Jugend mit dem Worte.
Ich vermute, dass dies die Auswirkungen der "neuen" Kommunikation sind.


----------



## xCupidox (9. Januar 2012)

na immerhin trägt das dazu bei, dass hier wieder was geschrieben wird. ziel erreicht


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Januar 2012)

Könnt ja mal was in Generation Doof dazu lesen. Oder auch nicht. Mir egal. Mittelmäßige Assimilation von abwechselnder Selbstdenucierung (als Vorbereitung, damit auf anderen Rumgehackt werden kann) und darauf folgend Haha darüber wie schlecht die Leute zwischen grob 1963 und 1993 halt so sind. Wollte nur davor warnen...


----------



## Snap4x (10. Januar 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Könnt ja mal was in Generation Doof dazu lesen. Oder auch nicht. Mir egal. Mittelmäßige Assimilation von abwechselnder Selbstdenucierung (als Vorbereitung, damit auf anderen Rumgehackt werden kann) und darauf folgend Haha darüber wie schlecht die Leute zwischen grob 1963 und 1993 halt so sind. Wollte nur davor warnen...



Und sowas soll man verstehen können (beim ersten mal lesen) nachdem man vor mehr als 20 stunden auf gestanden ist als normal arbeitender Mensch?


----------



## hergie (10. Januar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Und sowas soll man verstehen können (beim ersten mal lesen) nachdem man vor mehr als 20 stunden auf gestanden ist als normal arbeitender Mensch?



Warum tust du dir das auch an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (10. Januar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Und sowas soll man verstehen können (beim ersten mal lesen) nachdem man vor mehr als 20 stunden auf gestanden ist als normal arbeitender Mensch?



Beschwer dich nicht. ich war froh nach 12h Thermodynamik noch in sätzen schreiben zu können. Weil danach ist man schon manchmal etwas gaga.


----------



## Friecke (10. Januar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Und sowas soll man verstehen können (beim ersten mal lesen) nachdem man vor mehr als 20 stunden auf gestanden ist als normal arbeitender Mensch?


 
Willst Du damit andeuten, Du hättest am Ende aus dem Geschwurbsel einen Sinn heraus lesen können??
Das ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht gelungen, hab aber auch resigniert.


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Januar 2012)

Werd ja nicht frech! Ich warne dich, das kann ich stundenlang!


----------



## Friecke (10. Januar 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Werd ja nicht frech! Ich warne dich, das kann ich stundenlang!


 
Nein, bitte, Gnade!!


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Januar 2012)

Ausnahmsweise...


----------



## xCupidox (10. Januar 2012)

zu gnädig meiner meinung nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UdoB (11. Januar 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ...darauf folgend Haha darüber wie schlecht die Leute zwischen grob 1963 und 1993 halt so sind...



Sag` bloß nichts Schlechtes über den 63er Jahrgang, sonst ...!


----------



## redbullbiker. (11. Januar 2012)

Ich fuhr in der Stadt. das war eine Straße ohne Ampeln oder Überwege. Am Straßenrand stand ein Mann und wollte die Straße überqueren. In dem Moment in dem ich vorbeifuhr meinte er: "Auch Radfahrer können mal anhalten!" 
Was denkt der eigentlich? Klar mach ich mal ne Vollbremsung weil der Herr die Straße überqueren will.!


----------



## radastir (11. Januar 2012)

Die Tatsache, daß Du den ganzen Satz hören konntest, beweist, daß Du einfach zu langsam gefahren bist...


----------



## redbullbiker. (12. Januar 2012)

ich und langsam. das halte ich fürn Gerücht  ;-)
Bei einem Autofahrer hätte er sich das sicher verkniffen... haha


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (14. Januar 2012)

redbullbiker. schrieb:


> Ich fuhr in der Stadt. das war eine Straße ohne Ampeln oder Überwege. Am Straßenrand stand ein Mann und wollte die Straße überqueren. In dem Moment in dem ich vorbeifuhr meinte er: "Auch Radfahrer können mal anhalten!"
> Was denkt der eigentlich? Klar mach ich mal ne Vollbremsung weil der Herr die Straße überqueren will.!




War aber nicht zufällig ein Zebrastreifen; eine grüne Fußgängerampel?


----------



## damz (15. Januar 2012)

ich bin mal mit der critical mass mitgefahren..... die passanten älteren jahrgangs hießen uns "ehlendiges dreckspack" ... furchtbar, furchtbar.....


----------



## DerandereJan (15. Januar 2012)

Ich wurde gestern als "Trampel" tituliert, weil wir im Wald alles kaputt trampeln.....

Hab ihm nen schönen Tag gewünscht.... damit können die am Wenigsten....


----------



## redbullbiker. (15. Januar 2012)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> War aber nicht zufällig ein Zebrastreifen; eine grüne Fußgängerampel?



Ne. keine Ampel oder sonst was. Ich denk der war einfach nur verwirrt.


----------



## bikingtrumpet (15. März 2012)

Mir ist heute ein älteres Ehepaar mit 5(!) Hunden begegnet.
Hab angehalten, um die Hunde nicht zu erschrecken.

Ich: Hallo!
Sie: Guten Abend! Keine Angst, die tun nix!
Ich: Sinngemäß: Schon klar (Bisschen Smalltalk gemacht...) 
Er: Fahrradfahren ist hier verboten! (Stimmt zwar nicht, aber egal)
Ich: (grinsend) Und innerorts gehören Hunde an die Leine
Sie: Tja Hubert, der Schuss ging wohl nach hinten los, du alter Griesgram!
Ich: Schönen Tag noch!

Fand ich irgendwie süß


----------



## Carnologe (15. März 2012)

Nice  Sobald Frauen die Chance haben ihren Männern in den Rücken zu fallen, dann richtig! 

Ich hatte vor Jahren eine ähnliche Begegnung in Heidelberg, als uns ein Mann mit einem nicht angeleinten Hund darauf hinwies, dass Biken hier verboten sei. Der Hinweis, dass Hunde im Wald angeleint sein müssen, kommentierte er mit: Nicht in Baden Württemberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschakar (15. März 2012)

bikingtrumpet schrieb:


> Mir ist heute ein älteres Ehepaar mit 5(!) Hunden begegnet.
> Hab angehalten, um die Hunde nicht zu erschrecken.
> 
> Ich: Hallo!
> ...


----------



## tschakar (15. März 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Nice  Sobald Frauen die Chance haben ihren Männern in den Rücken zu fallen, dann richtig!
> 
> Ich hatte vor Jahren eine ähnliche Begegnung in Heidelberg, als uns ein Mann mit einem nicht angeleinten Hund darauf hinwies, dass Biken hier verboten sei. Der Hinweis, dass Hunde im Wald angeleint sein müssen, kommentierte er mit: Nicht in Baden Württemberg



da hat er recht, solange der Hund im Wirkungsbereich des Besitzers sich befindet darf er in Baden-Württemberg frei ohne leine laufen


----------



## Carnologe (15. März 2012)

Der Hund war 200 Meter vom Besitzer entfernt und wir alle wissen, dass ein Hund im Ernstfall auf seine Instinkte und nicht auf sein Herrchen hört


----------



## dickerbert (16. März 2012)

Das kommt ganz auf den Hund an. Je nach Hund würde wohl eher die Leine nix bringen, wenn der Instinkt das Sagen hätte


----------



## xCupidox (20. März 2012)

ernstfall katze


----------



## Jetpilot (20. März 2012)

Ich habe heute einen Mann im Wald getroffen, der mit einem Hund und einer Katze gassi gegangen ist. Die Konditionierung der Katze war nicht so unglaublich gut, aber sie ist gefolgt...


----------



## xCupidox (20. März 2012)

vllt war es ne taube katze... da musst du aufpassen , die springen bikern gerne mal ins gesicht, wenn sie sich erschrecken


----------



## Wanderradler (21. März 2012)

xCupidox schrieb:
			
		

> vllt war es ne taube katze... da musst du aufpassen , die springen bikern gerne mal ins gesicht, wenn sie sich erschrecken



...da springe ich zurück

Insgesamt sind mir Katzen lieber als Hunde, wenn ich als Biker angerauscht komme, haben die soo schön Angst.


----------



## Aldar (21. März 2012)

gibt schlimmeres als ne muschi im gesicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (21. März 2012)

Aldar schrieb:


> gibt schlimmeres als ne muschi im gesicht



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvpJdNiqZJc"]Dolphin rape      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## xCupidox (21. März 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Dolphin rape      - YouTube



der hat nur hunger und seine lieblingsspeise gerochen-.-


----------



## Carcass (21. März 2012)

Willst du damit sagen Muschi riecht nach Fisch?


----------



## xCupidox (21. März 2012)

ich glaube nicht das katzen nach fisch riechen und auf das video bezogen, soll sowas doch vorkommen bei mangelnder körperhygiene


----------



## Deleted 174584 (21. März 2012)

...warum? Die ist doch grad am baden


----------



## Onkel Manuel (25. März 2012)

*"Ach, wird man jetzt hier auch schon geblitzt?"*

Ein gut gelaunter Renter, der da mit seiner Frau des Weges gelaufen kam. Das war übrigens mitten im Wald, wo ich für eine Fotosession meine DSLR (Canon EOS-450D) auf dem Stativ am Wegesrand postiert hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2012)

top 


Wir standen Heute an einem Trailanfang und haben drüber diskutiert ob er wohl wieder frei ist oder immer noch von Bäumen versperrt ist. Das hat ein älterer Herr mitgehört und uns freundlich gesagt das es frei sei - er wäre ihn Gestern erst hochmaschiert.

Und siehe da - alles tip top frei!


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (25. März 2012)

Zwar kein >Fußvolk<spruch aber der Fairness halber sollte er auch mit hier rein:

Chemnitz Neefestraße
Ich bin heute auf so einem RadSTRICHFußweg Richtung Arbeit geradelt. Die Straße ist 4-spurig ausgebaut und bietet auf beiden Seiten einen RadlFußweg. 

Ich also in Fahrtrichtung auf meiner Seite (der richtigen Seite) des Radwegs gefahren, kam mir eine radelnde Family entgegen (Mutter, Kind und Vater vorweg). Mir schon meine Gedanken gemacht, wie schön man seiner Tochter so das >auf der falschen Seite fahren< angewöhnen kann. Aber man will ja nicht so sein. Ich bremse nicht unwesentlich ab, fahre ein Stück weiter rechts und signalisiere somit meine Aufmerksamkeit (rechts von mir übrigens der Fußwegstreifen). Was macht der Vater (der Erste der entgegenkommenden Radler-Familie)? Er fährt mit Absicht ganz in die Mitte des Radler-Streifens (wahrscheinlich um mich dazu zu bewegen, auf den Gehweg zu fahren, um der noch sehr jungen Tochter mehr Platz zu lassen). Sah ich aber nicht ein und bin eben (noch ein Stückerl langsamer) so an der Familie vorbei gerollt. Natürlich fuhr mich der Vater an, ob ich nicht "noch ein Stückchen weiter links fahren" könne.

Naja, es gibt halt immer noch viele, denen die StVo fremd ist - schade.


----------



## Fliegenfänger (25. März 2012)

Im Flachland unterwegs, vor mir eine Gruppe von 3 'Damen' mit zu kräftigen Hüften inkl 5-6 Hunden (unangeleint) die versperren mit ihren Hinterteilen den ganzen Weg, nach dem 3ten mal Hallo, kann ich vorbei wurde reagiert und eine ging zur Seite, ich vorbei und dabei kommt ein 'keine Klingel oder was' in unfreundlicher Tonlage - Ich: Nö zu schwer  Dann eine andere Scheiß Mountainbiker (war schon ein ganzes Stück weg) - kurz Sacken lassen, mich umgedreht und wollte grad rufen 'davon bekommt man wenigstens keinen so fetten Ar*** als mir der Gedanke kam, auf nächsten mit dem MTB hetzen sie dann die Hunde, bin dann halt so weiter gefahren und hab die restliche Strecke immer wieder lachen müssen  jetzt auch noch


----------



## Wanderradler (26. März 2012)

Fliegenfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ich umgedreht und wollte grad rufen 'davon bekommt man wenigstens keinen so fetten Ar***



Hätte ich diesen Gedanke und den Mut gehabt, diese Leute so anzusprechen, hätte ich es auch so gemacht, kann doch nicht wahr sein, dass solche "Speckimampftonnen" sich für was besseres halten.

Gott sei Dank ist aber für mich noch nie so eine Situation eingetreten, stattdessen vor ein paar Tagen: Eine Hundebesitzerin, die die Leine zu ihrem Hund hielt, wurde durch den Hund ihr aus den Händen "gerissen", der Hund wollte schon auf mich zurennen, ich langsamer und der Hund langsamer.

Die Frau habe ich schöön böse angeschaut, sie dagegen hatte nur "verlegen" gelächelt.

Nochmals gut gegangen, aber langsam kann ich die "Spezialisten" under den Radlern verstehen, die mit Pfefferspray rumhantieren und sich gegen Hunde verteitigen wollen.


----------



## xCupidox (26. März 2012)

heute morgen um 9uhr an der kasse eines supermarkts  in Cuxhaven
ich hatte meinen neuen rahmen dabei, weil ich von meinem besten freund gekommen bin der mir bremse und kurbel mitgegeben hat. da mein anschlusszug noch nicht fuhr und ich noch kein frühstück hatte bin ich eben in den laden rein und mit frühstück und rad zurr kasse. die verkäuferin steht auf schaut mich grimmig an und meinen rahmen und meinte: "das müssen sie auch auf das band legen, wenn sie das hier kaufen wollen: in meinem übermüdeten hirn hätte ich mit dem gedanken gespielt ihr das um die ohren zu hauen, aber ich beließ es dann bei einem "ich glaube nicht das ihre fahrräder hier nur im ansatz damit mithalten können geschweige denn, dass sie sowas in ihrem sortiment haben" ..ignorantes pack


----------



## Wanderradler (27. März 2012)

xCupidox schrieb:
			
		

> die verkäuferin steht auf schaut mich grimmig an und meinen rahmen und meinte: "das müssen sie auch auf das band legen, wenn sie das hier kaufen wollen



Eindeutig Eifersucht - bestimmt eine 400 Kraft, die früher selber gerne gebiket ist, und das biken sich nicht mehr leisten kann.

Nur keine Sorge, ich mache mich sonst niemals lustig bei "Niedriglohnverdienern". Sollten lieber alle mehr bekommen, damit der Fahrrad(teile)handel angekurbelt werden kann.


----------



## xCupidox (27. März 2012)

die gute sah nicht aus als hätte sie jemals etwas anderes getan als sich mit nem hollandrad vom wind schieben lassen


----------



## Bensei (28. März 2012)

Sonntag gegen 9:00 Uhr, zwei Papas mit Kinderwagen und jeder einen Hund. 
Laufen natürlich nebeneinander (würde ja jeder machen) und schwatzen bzw. kontrollieren Ihre Hunde vorbildlich, komme also langsam von hinten angerast, klingel = keine Reaktion. Klingel erneut, hören mich aber nicht. Also gabs ein nettes gutgelauntes: Klingelingeling !!!
Beide drehen sich um halten die Hunde am Halsband machen brav Platz mit den Kinderwägen. 
Ich dran vorbei und bevor ich danke sagen konnte gabs ein: "Da kommt der Eiermann!"

Ein Danke konnte ich nichtmehr rausdrücken aber mein Lachen haben beide mitbekommen


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (28. März 2012)

So müsste es immer laufen


----------



## PhatBiker (28. März 2012)

Wir haben heut morgen bei uns im Wald unsere CableCam aufgebaut.
Wir waren kaum 5 minuten mit dem Schnurspannen beschäftigt, kam einer vom Umweltbetrieb Nord, die den Wald (ist eigendlich mehr ein Park) pflegen, zu uns und hat gefragt ob uns der Hut brennt.
"Also, das ihr hier eure Rampen rein buddelt ist ein ding, aber jetzt noch eine Seilbahn, das geht zu weit, ihr könnt euch da doch nicht ranhängen, das geht nicht."
Er hatte auch so ein leichtes Entsetzen im Gesicht.
Als er hörte das es ja nur für die Camera ist, war er halbwegs beruhigt, hat aber zur sicherheit noch 5 mal nachgefragt ob wir das wieder abbauen wenn wir fertig gefilmt haben.
Ja natürlich war die Antwort.
Nach 2 stunden war er wieder da und hat bissel zugeschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (29. März 2012)

Immer deese Juchend, ne ne, mit ihren "Montenbaiks" 

Apropro Jugend: Bin schön gmütlich einen Berg hochgeradelt, und was musste ich erleben, ja genau, ich wurde schön begrüßt, ausgerechnet Jugendliche, na gut, es waren ehr "Vor"jugendliche (vielleicht 14 Jahre alt?).

Mir hat es gefallen, lag vielleicht auch daran, dass ich durch ein Dorf geradelt bin und alle in einer Gemeinschaft mit geholfen hatten, Gestrüp usw. wegzufegen und auch 2 Erwachsene in der Nähe waren.


----------



## flyingcruiser (29. März 2012)

xCupidox schrieb:


> heute morgen um 9uhr an der kasse eines supermarkts  in Cuxhaven
> ich hatte meinen neuen rahmen dabei, weil ich von meinem besten freund gekommen bin der mir bremse und kurbel mitgegeben hat. da mein anschlusszug noch nicht fuhr und ich noch kein frühstück hatte bin ich eben in den laden rein und mit frühstück und rad zurr kasse. die verkäuferin steht auf schaut mich grimmig an und meinen rahmen und meinte: "das müssen sie auch auf das band legen, wenn sie das hier kaufen wollen: in meinem übermüdeten hirn hätte ich mit dem gedanken gespielt ihr das um die ohren zu hauen, aber ich beließ es dann bei einem "ich glaube nicht das ihre fahrräder hier nur im ansatz damit mithalten können geschweige denn, dass sie sowas in ihrem sortiment haben" ..ignorantes pack



warum nicht einfach mal lächeln, den rahmen aufs band legen und "eine tragetasche wäre nett" fordern?  die wäre nicht die erste, der man mit solch einer aktion mal ein lächeln aufs gesicht zaubern kann.


----------



## Mehrsau (29. März 2012)

Es gab mal einen Thread für Kommentare des Partners.. aber ich finde ihn irgendwie nicht.

War gestern mit einem Kumpel biken und haben 3 gutaussehende Mädels mit dh-bikes im Wald gesehen. Er: "Verdammt.. wieso haben wir nicht angehalten?" Ich: "Tja, ich darf nicht "

Erzähle die ganze Geschichte nachher meiner Freundin (nicht-Bikerin) und sie sagt nur ganz trocken: "Ach komm, die hatten min. 4cm mehr als ihr. Damit könnt ihr Jungs doch eh nicht umgehen"


----------



## 4mate (29. März 2012)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Es gab mal einen Thread für Kommentare des Partners.. aber ich finde ihn irgendwie nicht.


Die besten Sprüche deiner Frau !


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (5. April 2012)

Ich bin heute mit einem Kumpel und 2 (Dirt-)Bikes mitten im tiefsten Berlin. Berufsverkehr, Touristen dies & das alles sehr voll und bedrängt.
Ich und mein Kumpel uns noch in einer rammelvollen Bahn gedrängt. Und wenn ich voll sage meine ich auch voll! 
Jedenfalls eine ältere Dame mit der ich Fuß an Fuß stand schaut sich mein Fahhrad an und sagt:
"Damit fährt man aber nicht auf der Straße (aber im freundlichen Ton)"
Ich: "Joahr, deswegen sind wir ja in der U-Bahn "
Sie: "Das so'n Fahhrad mit dem man im Gelände fährt, wa? (Sie hat noch wirklich "wa?" gesagt )"
Ich: "Ja, wir sind grad auf dem Weg dorthin. (Pumptrack an der Warschauer, wir waren am anderen Ende von Berlin)"
Sie: "Sich den "Kick" holen, oder wie?"
Ich (15): "Besser als Zuhause vor der Playstation zu sitzen!"

Sie: "Ja Ja, da hast du Recht!"
Jedenfalls musste sie dan Aussteigen und hat mir Hals- und Beinbruch gewünscht und ich ihr dann noch schöne Osterfeiertage usw.
Solche Gespräche machen echt gute Laune, dass wenn eine ältere Frau auch mal Interesse für die Jugend zeigt.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (5. April 2012)

> wenn eine ältere Frau auch mal Interesse für die Jugend zeigt



Die Oma meiner Freundin ist 96 Jahre alt und echt noch fit im Kopf - die bringt ab und zu auch solche Sprüche wie: Coole Sache mit den Fahrrädern da .

Die Leute waren ja auch mal jung - aber stimmt schon viele sind grießgrämig und alle Jungen Leute sind doof...


----------



## Enginejunk (5. April 2012)

war vor en paar tagen in chemnitz mitm kona unterwegs richtung neefestrasse (wollte zu hilti) kam mir ein downhiller in voller montur entgegen, beim vorbeifahren unbekannterweise shakehands.... irgendwie lockert das den frühen morgen total auf...


----------



## Deleted 174584 (5. April 2012)

Den Spruch den wir hier bei uns im Schwarzwald oft hören:
Ihr dürft hier ja garnicht fahren, der Weg ist unter 2 Meter breite.

Da sag ich ab und zu in freundlichem Ton:
Tut mir leid, ich hab ein schlechtes Augenmaß


----------



## flyingcruiser (5. April 2012)

2 meter? 2 mark!
http://youtu.be/-uHtIeCVO7w?t=3m27s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. April 2012)

AimBurn schrieb:


> Die Leute waren ja auch mal jung - aber stimmt schon viele sind grießgrämig und alle Jungen Leute sind doof...



Nunja, wenn ich Heute (mit 19 Jahren) über die Heute 12 jährigen urteilen müsste, das würde auch nicht positiv ausgehen wenn ich die breite Masse so sehe.


----------



## Focus Cypress (6. April 2012)

Heut im Harz unterwegs gewesen.
Wir nähern uns einer Gruppe aus älterem Pärchen und jüngerem Pärchen.

Nachdem sie freundlich und rechtzeitig Platz gemacht haben, bedankten wir uns.

Statt einem "Bitte..." kommt vom jüngeren der beiden Männer nur ein sich ärgerndes: "Ich beneide euch!"


----------



## Matze1983 (6. April 2012)

Heute zurück von der Tour drehte sich ein kleines Mädchen (schätze 2,5-3 Jahre) um und rief "Ein Fahrrad!!!", als wäre kein Rad sondern ein Flugzeug genau vor ihrer Nase gelandet. Dann lief sie auf mich zu und erzählte anschließend, dass sie jetzt zum Spielplatz gehen und dass nach zwei mal Schlafen der Osterhase kommt. Schön


----------



## Wanderradler (7. April 2012)

Schöne Dinge, die ihr erlebt habt.

Kann es sein, dass die Leute freundlicher werden, sobald irgendein Feiertag/Wochenende vor der Tür steht?

Wenn ja, bin ich dafür, dass wir nur noch 3 - 4 Tage in der Woche arbeiten müssen, den Rest der Woche sollten alle frei haben.


----------



## bronks (7. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nunja, wenn ich Heute (mit 19 Jahren) über die Heute 12 jährigen urteilen müsste, das würde auch nicht positiv ausgehen wenn ich die breite Masse so sehe.


Und erst wenn ich mit meinen 37 über die 19jährigen urteilen müsste ... ...


----------



## bettseeker (7. April 2012)

bronks schrieb:


> Und erst wenn ich mit meinen 37 ...




Frischling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (7. April 2012)

bronks schrieb:


> Und erst wenn ich mit meinen 37 über die 19jährigen urteilen müsste ... ...



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen - ist auch nicht unberechtigt, auch über mich!


----------



## ILJA (7. April 2012)

Zwar kein Spruch,...aber definitiv merkwürdige Verhaltensweise eines Fußvolk-Angehörigen (welcher allerdings trotzdem auf einem Zweirad saß...):

Vor zwei Wochen an einem sonnigen Frühlings-Nachmittag zügig mit einem Kollegen einen seichten langgezogenen Anstieg hochgeradelt. Kam uns in einer Kurve jemand aufm Rad entgegen und hat irgendwas gebrabbelt von wegen "umdrehn, blabla...", war aber sofort wieder aus den Augen verschwunden. Naja 100m weiter war dan klar was er meinte: Wegsperrung wegen Holzfällarbeiten. Da ein Umfahren des Wegabschnitts aber sehr ungünstig wär (großer Umweg) haben wirs einfach versucht, letztenendes lagen da nur 2 Stämme quer.
15min später und 100hm weiter oben laufen wir dann auf einen Radler auf,...moment, die Klamotte, der Helm? Das war doch der von vorhin...wie zum Teufel kann der in seinem Tempo den Umweg schneller geschafft haben als wir die "kurze" Strecke? Beim Näherkommen viel mir dann seine dicke Hinterradnabe und das Akkupack im Rahmendreieck ins Auge,....Alles Klar,...erstes Pedelec mit Muskelkraft abgezogen ,...denkste. Was macht er? lässt sich von uns überholen. Nach 5min schau ich nochma zurück...immer noch knapp hinter uns. Es geht weiter leicht bergauf. wir mit ca 20km/h unterwegs. Nach 20min war er immer noch hinter uns, bis wir letztlich in eine andere Richtung weiterfuhren, und er alles aus seinem Stromspeicher rausholte um der Jugend nochmal zu zeigen wie schnell er kann. Mein Mitfahrer, der manchmal ein wenig weiter hinten fuhr als ich, sagte mir dann er habe unseren Verfolger kein einziges Mal in die Pedale treten sehen.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, was soll uns diese Verhaltensweise des Fußvolk-Mitglieds (und das war er auf jeden Fall) aufzeigen?


----------



## Deleted 174584 (7. April 2012)

> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, was soll uns diese Verhaltensweise des  Fußvolk-Mitglieds (und das war er auf jeden Fall) aufzeigen?



...man kann auch ohne Schwitzen sportlich aussehen ...

...mach Dir doch ein Jux drauß und jag den Kerl bis der Akku schlapp macht, dann hat er richtig Spaß...


----------



## tane (9. April 2012)

bronks schrieb:


> Und erst wenn ich mit meinen 37 über die 19jährigen urteilen müsste ... ...



...fangt garnicht erst an leute!
das allerschlimmste an der "heutigen jugend" ist, daß man selber nicht mehr dazugehört! (ich mit 56 weiß das von jahr zu jahr besser..:!)


----------



## boarder43 (9. April 2012)

tane schrieb:


> ...fangt garnicht erst an leute!
> das allerschlimmste an der "heutigen jugend" ist, daß man selber nicht mehr dazugehört! (ich mit 56 weiß das von jahr zu jahr besser..:!)


Nachdem wir in derselbern Liga spielen (werd heuer 55), brauchen wir auch nicht zur Jugend zu gehören.Ich denke wir machen unser eigenes Ding. 
Und solang ich zwei Beine hab kommt mir auch kein Elektro dings ins haus.


----------



## tane (9. April 2012)

boarder43 schrieb:


> Nachdem wir in derselbern Liga spielen (werd heuer 55), brauchen wir auch nicht zur Jugend zu gehören.Ich denke wir machen unser eigenes Ding.
> Und solang ich zwei Beine hab kommt mir auch kein Elektro dings ins haus.



...irgendwann wird auch für uns der tag kommen...vlt. hamma glück & es is mit einem schlag aus...
vorläufig gilt noch:
" Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light...." (dylan thomas)


----------



## wolfk (10. April 2012)

boarder43 schrieb:


> Nachdem wir in derselbern Liga spielen (werd heuer 55), brauchen wir auch nicht zur Jugend zu gehören.Ich denke wir machen unser eigenes Ding.
> Und solang ich zwei Beine hab kommt mir auch kein Elektro dings ins haus.



Na ja, vielleicht änderst du ja deine Meinung in 10 Jahren (werde 65) so wie ich.
Das ich meinen Fuhrpark erweitert habe, heisst aber nicht, das meine "motorlosen" Räder beschäftigungslos im Keller stehen!
Zur Zeit in Südtirol bin ich auch "ohne" unterwegs - und gefühlt deutlich fitter dank Trainingsfahrten im Winter mit meinem "Elektro dings"


----------



## Bube (10. April 2012)

Spruch:
"...nirgendwo kann man mehr ohne euch (Biker) wandern.
Es soll euch die Kette verreißen und die Luft aus den Reifen gehen!!"
Lokation:
2m-breiter, steiler Wiesenweg, Wanderer bergab, wir bergauf.

Bemerkung:
Na ja, noch ein paar kalte Winter und die 2 sind eh weggestorben.


----------



## 4Springfield (10. April 2012)

Sind bestimmt so welche die im Sommer wandern und im Winter auf gerodeten mit Kunstschnee aufgehäuften Skipisten skifahren (oder gefahren sind).


----------



## Daniel Schumach (22. April 2012)

http://www.rtl.de/cms/news/rtl-aktuell.html 

die wollen uns das "biken verbieten". 

die könnten genau so gut den fußgängern verbieten unsere trails zu  nutzen. rumlaufen können die auch in der stadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (22. April 2012)

Können die gerne machen, jedoch müssen die sich dann erstmal unser Nummerschild aufschreiben um uns anzeigen zu können .

Aber bei Reportagen von R.., Pr..Si... und Co. nehm ich eh nix mehr zu ernst - die dienen doch nur der Unterhaltung und nicht der Bildung oder Information


----------



## 4mate (22. April 2012)

Es geht nur um Hessen


----------



## Daniel Schumach (22. April 2012)

hessen ist aber schon das 2. bundesland wo das verboten werden soll.

ist aber auch egal ob verboten oder nicht. die durchsetzung / konntrolle des verbots können die sich eh nicht leisten.


----------



## Steinie (22. April 2012)

Es geht nur um Hessen ?!
Im Moment wird überall gerührt in NRW ebenfalls.Philipp Freiherr Heereman hätte uns ,Geocacher und Reiter gerne außerhalb des Waldes!


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (22. April 2012)

Ich war erst neulich wieder mit nem Kumpel im Wald unterwegs, in welchem man deutlich die Auswirkungen von 2-3 Harvestern gesehen hat....

Um solche Spuren zu hinterlassen, müssen wir als MTBler uns schon noch ein bisschen anstrengen.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (22. April 2012)

Fakt ist doch, dass der Biker wenn er sich auf Wegen befindet (ich sehe Singletrails auch als wege) nicht mehr oder weniger Spuren hinterlässt wie ein Wanderer - sehen einige bekannte Jäger und Waldarbeiter übrigens genauso.

Von dem her dürfte ja garkeiner mehr in den Wald.

Das einzigste was die mir bekannten Jäger nicht möchten sind Leute die Nachts mit flutlichtartigen Scheinwerfern durch den Wald ballern und das Wild aufscheuchen. Und in dem Punkt kann ich nur zustimmen.

Natürlich gibts hier auch den ein oder anderen "alteingesessenen Wanderer oder Jäger" der unter seiner eigenen Verbohrtheit leidet und daher anderen das Leben schwer machen muss, aber solche Leute stelle ich auf Ignore...


----------



## Harvester (22. April 2012)

und das sind jetzt Beispiele für die Besten Fußvolksprüche?


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (22. April 2012)

Ahhh - ein Harvester


----------



## darkJST (23. April 2012)

> Zitat von Yossarian:
> Einen Harvester pro Tag in die Luft zu sprengen ist Pflicht und Schuldigkeit jedes anständigen Bikers.


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (25. April 2012)

bei harvester spuren machen meine 24" nicht mit...wenn ich da in die spur dumm komme mault es mich.... ganz abgesehen davon macht mein bike mit mir wohl weniger kaputt als diese radikal-killerwanderer die mit ihren stöcken das unkraut vom weg stochern, wegschlagen oder im wald k***en gehen und sich da erstmal ne schneise bis zum nächsten baum pflügen


----------



## darkJST (25. April 2012)

Zu letzterem Thema gibt es einen kompetenten [ame="http://www.amazon.de/shit-Woods-sch-Basiswissen-draussen/dp/3893928030"]Ratgeber[/ame]


----------



## Carnologe (25. April 2012)

Unterstützend dazu


----------



## Sath (26. April 2012)

Heute auf einer sehr sehr (seeehr!) steilen Straße (Großer Mönch) die Schriesemer kennen die), ich hoch und mitten auf der Gass läuft ein Mann. Rechts und links alles mit Autos zu geparkt. 

Ich also am hoch pedalieren, röchel ausm letzten loch noch ein "KLINGELINGELING" - keine Reaktion

Also nochmal die letzte verbleibende Luft gesammelt und ein "ACHTUUUUNG" - wieder keine Reaktion.

Bin dann abgestiegen und hab das Bike an ihm vorbei geschoben. Auf einmal dreht der sich um und schreit " MAN GIBT DOCH LAUT!" holt aus und verpasst mir zwei mit seinem Knirps. Der erste draf den Helm und beim 2. hab ich den Arm hochgerissen und er traf nur den Ellenbogenprotektor

Als er gerade wieder ausholen wollte rief eine Frauenstimme "HAAANS HAAANS bisch du no zu rette du alter Simbel, kummsch jetz do riwa. Was dabsch dann mitte uf da Gass rum, du kummsch jetzt sofort do her!

Die Frau kamm dann zu mir rüber und fragte ob alles in Ordnung ist und ob er mich getroffen hat. Sie sagte dann auch das er sein Hörgerät mal wieder nicht mitgenommen hat und ohne hört er nichts. 

Sie entschuldigte sich mehrmals, und ging dann weiter.

Ich stand da, total perplex und am nach Luft jabsen wusste nicht was ich machen oder sagen sollte. 
Das war zu krass - so was hab ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## 4mate (26. April 2012)

Das nächste Mal würgst du ihn


----------



## giles (26. April 2012)

und gibst ihm gefälligst Dein Hörgerät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (26. April 2012)

So steil ist der große Mönche jetzt auch wieder nicht


----------



## Harvester (27. April 2012)

Also wenn da ein alter Oppa hochkommt dann kann es ja nicht so wild sein


----------



## Sath (27. April 2012)

Für mich ist der steil 

Ich fahre ja noch nicht sooo lange und als ehemaliger Raucher bin ich stolz auf mich das ich da überhaupt hochkomme ohne Sauerstoffflasche


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. April 2012)

Heut wars mal so weit, ich habe mich  an meiner Haustrecke für die Abfahrt  bereit gemacht und ordentlich gas gegeben , und siehe da mitn aufn Singeltrail ne Fußgängerin mit ihrem Tretminen bereiter (Köter) . Ich voll in die Eisen ,ausweichen ging nich weil rechts und links ca 20m  steil bergab geht und dicht bewaldet war. Von Ihr kam dann der Spruch : Mountainbiker gibts ja auch überall!! Sie lachte dabei , ich darauf recht freundlich zurück : Ja und Fußgänger auch !! Und hab dann die Runde ein zweites mal gedreht ohne mir ne Lenkerfigur einzufahren  Aber mit freundlichkeit  bleiben solche kontakte erstaunlich  harmlos


----------



## Wanderradler (8. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

offentsichtlich trifft man am Nachmittag "interessantere" Leute, oder?

Erstmal habe ich 2 Lesben *kein Scherz* gesehen, wie sie sich schön lange rumgeknutscht haben, also kein kleiner Kuss, sondern richtig lange und sahen sogar noch relativ attraktiv aus.

Und später habe ich so einen Motorroller (bis 25 Kmh beschränkung, grünes Kennzeichen) überholt, und der Rollerfahrer hatte sich gewundert, warum ich den auf einmal rechts ihn überhole,er ist danach langsamer geworden, damit ich ihn richtig überholen konnte.

Aber kurze Zeit später hat er überholt, da ging es etwas berg auf.

Ansonstens, dass typ. Verhalten von Hundebesitzern, unangeleint usw.

Letztens kam so ein Hundebesitzer auf mich zu, *alle Hunde freilaufend* mit 3 kleinen schwarzen Hunden und 2 großen weißen Hunden, die von weiten wirklich aussahen, wie weiße Wölfe (falls es sowas gibt und es waren keine Huskies o.ä.), hatte erst gedacht, seit wann gibt es hier Wölfe, war schon ein komisches Gefühl, waren aber große weiße Hunde.

So, musste dies mal loswerden.


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Mai 2012)

wo warn das mit den lesben? cafe moskau oder kuckucksnest?


----------



## Carnologe (8. Mai 2012)

Er hätte ja fragen können, ob er mitmachen dürfe


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Mai 2012)

pst, das habe ich doch schon vor....


----------



## Deleted 217350 (9. Mai 2012)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Erstmal habe ich 2 Lesben *kein Scherz* gesehen, wie sie sich *schön lange* rumgeknutscht haben, also kein kleiner Kuss, sondern richtig lange und sahen sogar noch relativ attraktiv aus.



...bist Du extra stehen geblieben  ? Oder bist Du so langsam unterwegs  ?


----------



## bronks (9. Mai 2012)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> ... Aber kurze Zeit später hat er überholt, da ging es etwas berg auf ...


Schlimme Sache! Sowas darf nicht passieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (9. Mai 2012)

Abragroll schrieb:
			
		

> ...bist Du extra stehen geblieben  ? Oder bist Du so langsam unterwegs  ?



Nun, die Straße war schön langgezogen, bergrunder und bin schöön langsam vorbeigerollt, natürlich leise, die netten Damen hatten ja eh mit sich zu tun, so konnte ich es richtig genießen.



			
				bronks schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimme Sache! Sowas darf nicht passieren!



*mischsehrschäääm...*


----------



## William Foster (9. Mai 2012)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> so konnte ich es richtig genießen



Hättest Du es auch bei 2 Kerlen bzw. Mann/Frau genossen?


----------



## Bavragor (9. Mai 2012)

William Foster schrieb:


> Hättest Du es auch bei 2 Kerlen bzw. Mann/Frau genossen?



Oh, jetzt kommen die, die zum Lachen in den Keller gehen.

zur Story: Ich wäre wahrscheinlich in den Straßengraben gefahren wenn ich das gesehen hätte^^


----------



## Deleted 217350 (10. Mai 2012)

William Foster schrieb:


> Hättest Du es auch bei 2 Kerlen bzw. Mann/Frau genossen?



...da hätte er sicher angehalten und mitgemacht  .
Zwischendrin - statt nur dabei .


----------



## Wanderradler (10. Mai 2012)

Mmh...jetzt bereue ich ein bissl, dass ich mich mit Helmkameras nicht auskenne, währe bestimmt ein schönes "Habe-Dich-Lieb-Video" geworden.


----------



## QUenten (10. Mai 2012)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Mmh...jetzt bereue ich ein bissl, dass ich mich mit Helmkameras nicht auskenne, währe bestimmt ein schönes "Habe-Dich-Lieb-Video" geworden.



Alter Spanner du


----------



## Deleted 217350 (11. Mai 2012)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Mmh...jetzt bereue ich ein bissl, dass ich mich mit Helmkameras nicht auskenne, währe bestimmt ein schönes "Habe-Dich-Lieb-Video" geworden.




...aber bitte eines ohne Ton. Wir wüssten sonst nicht, ob Du wegen des Pedalierens so hechelst, oder aus anderen Gründen .


----------



## deny (11. Mai 2012)

Fussvolkspruch "du bist doch auch am Zombie vorbeigefahren"   kurz nachdem mir ein oberchecker Student in gegengesetzter Fahrradspur entgegenkam.


----------



## sir.race (14. Mai 2012)

Mein Bruder wollte mir erklären, dass ein stärker abgefahrener Schwalbe Smart Sam sich fasst genauso fährt wie ein nur etwas benutzter Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschakar (14. Mai 2012)

Sath schrieb:


> Heute auf einer sehr sehr (seeehr!) steilen Straße (Großer Mönch) die Schriesemer kennen die), ich hoch und mitten auf der Gass läuft ein Mann. Rechts und links alles mit Autos zu geparkt.
> 
> Ich also am hoch pedalieren, röchel ausm letzten loch noch ein "KLINGELINGELING" - keine Reaktion
> 
> ...



jah  cool ein schriesheimer , die stelle quäl ich mich auch immer hoch, danach noch die Weinberge Richtung weißer stein ... 

den weg runter nach der Strahlenburg mit dem Treppen, die fahr ich als Abschluss immer runter und warte auch immer schön brav bis keine Leute da sind, während dem warten wollte mich auch ein alter mann verhauen, jedoch bin ich abgestiegen und dann hat er gesehen das ich anscheinend mit meinen 185 nicht so schmal gebaut bin und hast gelassen  

also immer schön aufpassen... schriesheimer sind aggressiv


----------



## darkJST (15. Mai 2012)

sir.race schrieb:


> Mein Bruder wollte mir erklären, dass ein stärker abgefahrener Schwalbe Smart Sam sich fasst genauso fährt wie ein nur etwas benutzter Albert



Ganz ehrlich? Wenns trocken ist ist das volkommen egal, bin mit Smart Sam auch schon S2-Kram runter gefahren.


----------



## sir.race (15. Mai 2012)

> Ganz ehrlich? Wenns trocken ist ist das volkommen egal, bin mit Smart Sam auch schon S2-Kram runter gefahren.



ja klar, ich bin auch zwei jahre den gefahren, aber ich merke an richtig Steilen stellen doch, dass der Reifen nicht viel halt hat. Außerdem fahre ich gerne steile Schotterwege hoch, und da merkt man doch deutlich, dass der Reifen nicht so schnell durchdreht.


----------



## darkJST (16. Mai 2012)

Ja ok, Schotter.

Jetzt aber genug OT...

Vorletztes WE zwei lustige Damen fortgeschritteneren Semesters: "Sie sind ja mit Fahrrad schneller als wir ohne!" als ich Fahrrad auf dem Rücken ne Tragepassage hoch bin


----------



## irace (16. Mai 2012)

Ich fuhr letztens im Wald mehrmals an zwei aelteren Herren vorbei; dabei Fullface und Schoner getragen, ansonsten aber doch eindeutig weiblich gekleidet, mit Hotpants und Top (durch die warme Sonne berechtigt),  und auch die Figur wuerd ich jetzt doch als eindeutig bezeichnen. 
Kommt doch beim zweiten Vorbeifahren tatsaechlich  von einem der beiden das Kommentar: "Ach, also doch weiblich. Sag ich ja." ..als sei sowas unmoeglich.
Man, wie gemein!


----------



## Wabaki (16. Mai 2012)

Bei uns gibts keine Bikermädels mit Hotpants und Fullface


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## irace (16. Mai 2012)

Hier auch viel zu selten!


----------



## 4mate (16. Mai 2012)

Pics?


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. Mai 2012)

Typisch mate Das KTWR färbt wohl zu sehr auf dich ab


----------



## irace (16. Mai 2012)

Mach ich dann nächstes mal. Wenn es wieder wärmer wird. Im Sprung. Mit der Handycamera in der Hand. Sonst noch Wünsche? 
(Und wenn ich das mache sieht es aber nicht mehr schön aus weil ich dann böse lande. )

Das wird hier doch ein bisschen viel Offtopic! 

Beitrag:

Ich bin in den Süchtelner Höhen ne Strecke runter, direkt am Ende läuft mir dann ne Fußhupe vor das Rad. Ich kam mit 40 km/h aus dem Dickicht gerast, denn sonst ist da nie jemand und dementsprechend hab ich erst gebremst als ich den Hund gesehen hab.  Die Hundebesitzerin hat vor Schreck geweint, da konnt ich nichtmal mehr schimpfen. 
Als ich ihr das zweite mal bergauf begegnet bin hat sie dann den Hund an der Leine gehabt. War aber trotzdem noch nett und hat auch gefragt ob alles mit mir okay sei.


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. Mai 2012)

Sühös is schon netter Spot zum Biken  Was geil ist sind angeleinte Fußhupen ,besonders in verbindung mit Fahrradweg zwischen Grünstreifen und Fußgängerweg . Habe mal so mit tempo 30 die Leine "geschnappt" und den Wuffel fast durchs Hinterrad geschreddert


----------



## irace (16. Mai 2012)

Das wäre aber eine Sauerei gewesen das ganze Fell aus der Kette zu bekommen. 

Edit: Kann man, aber wird auf Dauer alleine laaangweilig.


----------



## bikefun2009 (16. Mai 2012)

Du sagst es ....Tiefer gelegter Fuchsschwanz


----------



## 4mate (16. Mai 2012)

> Ich bin in den Süchtelner Höhen ne Strecke runter, direkt am Ende läuft  mir dann ne Fußhupe vor das Rad. Ich kam mit 40 km/h aus dem Dickicht  gerast, denn sonst ist da nie jemand und dementsprechend hab ich erst  gebremst als ich den Hund gesehen hab.*[Hier hat die Geschichte eine Lücke: Wurde die Fußhupe überrolt? Wenn nein, warum nicht? Kam die rasende Radamazone zu Fall? Hat es sie aufgestellt (Österreichisch für Überschlag)? Strauchelte sie nur? Gelang ihr eine Bilderbuchvollbremsung 1cm vor der Schnauze der übelriechenden Kotpumpe äh Fußhupe? Fragen über Fragen die die geneigte Leserschaft, männlich, ungemein interessieren!]* Die Hundebesitzerin hat vor  Schreck geweint, da konnt ich nichtmal mehr schimpfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## irace (16. Mai 2012)

Entschuldige vielmals! 

Die *rasende **Radamazone *hat es nicht vom Rad geholt, keine Sorge.
Mir gelang eine fast Bilderbuchbremsung die dem Hund genug Zeit gab zur Seite zu laufen, damit ich knapp an ihm vorbei eine massige Bremsspur quer über den Weg ziehen konnte. Sah am Ende sogar bestimmt cool aus weil es das Hinterrad  zur Seite zog, da ich mich beim Bremsen noch nach der Töle umgesehen hab.
Warum wurde sie nicht überrollt? Siehe unten, das Rad war dreckig genug. 
Ist der Wissensdurst der geneigten Leserschaft, männlich, durch die Ausführungen der schnelltippenden Erzählerin, weiblich, damit gestillt?


----------



## 4mate (16. Mai 2012)

Vollständig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## irace (16. Mai 2012)

Sieh dir mal meinen Benutzertitel an. Ist der nicht klasse?


----------



## 4mate (16. Mai 2012)

Ja!


----------



## irace (16. Mai 2012)

Grade eben einen "Bikerspruch": ich fuhr eine Passage hoch und traf eine Gruppe MTB-ler. Alle mit Styroporhelm und Trikot. Nichts gegen solche, sie waren sehr nett und lachten als ich durch die Gruppe fuhr zum lustig gemeinten Kommentar: "Oh nein, ein Phantomfahrer!".


----------



## Wanderradler (17. Mai 2012)

@irace



> Die Hundebesitzerin hat vor Schreck geweint, da konnt ich nichtmal mehr schimpfen.
> Als ich ihr das zweite mal bergauf begegnet bin hat sie dann den Hund an der Leine gehabt. War aber trotzdem noch nett und hat auch gefragt ob alles mit mir okay sei.



Na, da hst du ja noch glück.

Vor ein paar Tagen bin ich gemütlich radeln gewesen, über ein Feldweg.
Auf dem Feld selber waren eine junge Frau und ein Kerl mit einem Hund.
Der Hund kam auf mich zugerand und hat mich angebellt und wurde aggresiv.

Dank eurer Tipps zum Verhalten gegenübern von Hunden ist mir nix passiert, aber die junge Frau, dass hatte ich richtig gemerkt, konnte sich nicht gegenüber den Hund durchsetzen. Hat zwar nur ab und zu gerufen, aber der Hund wollte einfach nicht hören und kläffte weiter und verfolgte mich weiter.

Mir hat es gelangt, habe angehalten und der jungen Dame erstmal meine Meinung gegeigt, habe ihr gesagt, der Hund gehört angeleint und habe ihr auch deutlich gesagt, was währe, wenn ein kleines Kind mit Mutter auf dem Rad währe? Soll das kleine Kind totgebissen werden?

An den gefühlten 2000 Hundehaltern, die ich vermutlich in den letzten 3 Jahren begegnet bin, war das mein erster "ernster" Zwischenfall, den ich begegnet bin und würde sagen, ein Einzelfall für mich persönlich, aber so ein Einzelfall ist und bleibt ein intensives Erlebniss, da würde ich schon sagen, Hundesteuer auf 300% erhöhen, damit wenigstens auch "Krankenhauskosten" abgedeckt sind, falls es mal schlimmer wird und Leinenpflicht absolut überall, auch auf dem Feld und im Wald.

Habe jetzt erst geschrieben, den wenn ich schon am Tag des zwischenfalls geschrieben hätte, hätte ich höchstwahrscheinlich alle Hundebesitzer intensiver angesch***.


----------



## giles (17. Mai 2012)

Du meinst wirklich das ALLE brav ihre Hundesteuer bezahlen?


----------



## Wanderradler (17. Mai 2012)

giles schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst wirklich das ALLE brav ihre Hundesteuer bezahlen?



Stimmt, alle, die nicht zahlen, für 50 Jahre sibirischer Knast.

Ne, mal im Ernst, will nicht alles pauschalisieren, es gibt ja viele vernünftige Hundebesitzer, nur bei dieser jungen Frau, gäbe es keine Gesetze, hätte ich ihr wirklich gerne mal eine gelangt. 

Und den Hund, ich sage es mal so, ich hätte am liebsten herausgefunden, ob so ein Hund richtig laut jaulen kann, wenn ein MTB wie meins über ihn gerollt währe.

Aber wie schon geschrieben und was bisher meiner Erfahrung betrifft: Viele Hundebesitzer sind vernünftig und manche nichtangeleinten Hunde, die ich bisher getroffen habe, sind sogar sehr gut erzogen und hören, was Frauchen/Herrchen sagt.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2012)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Und den Hund, ich sage es mal so, ich hätte am liebsten herausgefunden, ob so ein Hund richtig laut jaulen kann, wenn ein MTB wie meins über ihn gerollt währe.



Das Problem ist ja, dass der Hund nicht mal was für seine schlechte Erziehung kann. Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig, ich verstehe wenns um Tiere geht keinen Spaß. 

Es sollten mMn alle Hundehalter mit ihren Hunden eine Hundeschule besuchen und eine Art Zeugnis haben, dass sie einen Hund führen können/dürfen.


BTT:

Ich fahre einen steilen Weg hoch. Vor mir zwei junge Mütter mit Kinderwagen und schon sichtlich ob der Steigung geplagt. 
Beide benutzen sehr vorbildlich nur eine Hälfte des Weges - ich also (langsam) dran vorbei. Beide erschrecken sich total und haben wohl eher mit einem UFO als mit einem MTBler gerechnet.
Ich mich entschuldigt - 10m weiter höre ich sie von hinten rufen "Krasse Wadeln!"


----------



## F4B1 (17. Mai 2012)

Hatte gerade mal wieder ein der Situationen, die ich echt liebe:  

Fahr an ner Gruppe Rentner vorbe (mitn Crosser). Fahr an der ersten älteren Dame und höre ein freundliches "Sportlich, sportlich...", hab die Gruppe fast überholt, überhole quasi den letzten, älterer Herr, und hör ein leise gemurmeltes "Aber hier darf man doch garnicht Radfahren".
Echt homogene Gruppe.   

Was die Hundebesitzer betrifft: Würde mal behaupten, dass die allermeisten vernünftig sind. Hab ich nur sehr selten mal Stress mit.


----------



## Joonas.H. (17. Mai 2012)

unser Mathelehere stellte uns neulich folgende Aufagebe:
ein weg ist 5430m lang nun wird er um 7/3 verlängert, da aber die mountainbiker wie verrückte durchs unterholz heitzen wird ein baumstamm quer über den weg gelegt und so um 2/11 gekürzt.

wer sich über die leichtigkeit der aufgabe beschwert --> 7. Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2012)

Durch den Baumstamm wird der Weg kürzer


----------



## Carnologe (17. Mai 2012)

Ja, da dann die Biker ein Stück weit fliegen...


----------



## RedRaven (18. Mai 2012)

ein Stück weit??
3290,909090 m ist für dich "ein Stück weit"


----------



## Schibbie (18. Mai 2012)

das is wieder so ne aufgabe wo zig verschiedene lösungen rauskommen weil die einfach dumm gestellt ist


----------



## Flanger (18. Mai 2012)

Ich sage 14809.09


----------



## nukular2008 (18. Mai 2012)

Ich sage grün.
War ja keine Frage gestellt, also war vielleicht auch nach der Farbe des Lieblingshuts des Försters gefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanger (18. Mai 2012)

Wacken2012 schrieb:


> Und das wäre? Bunny-hop auf die verlauste Kotpumpe und ihm mit dem Stollenreifen einen Scheitel ziehen?


 

der und kann ja nichts dafür, dass sich halter und biker falsch verhalten!

Is wie bei uns männern, wenn wir titten sehen schaltet das hirn aus, bei hunden sind es halt keinen titten sondern ein jagdopfer!


----------



## nukular2008 (18. Mai 2012)

Wacken2012 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Hundehalter seine Kotpumpe nicht unter Kontrolle hat, dann muss er ihn anleinen.



Richtig, nur wenn er es nicht ist hat man noch lange kein Recht den Hund umzufahren.
Genau so wie man Kinder (bzw. alle Menschen) nicht umfahren darf die auf die Straße rennen, nur weil die Eltern ihnen nicht beigebracht haben das man guckt ob frei ist bevor man die Straße betritt...

btw: Kotpumpe ist extrem unpräzise (selbst Säugetier wäre noch genauer), schließlich sind wir alle nix anderes

Aber wir driften ab, die Hundehasser haben ja ihren eigenen Thread irgendwo hier.


----------



## Flanger (18. Mai 2012)

Ich will mal hoffen du meinst dein letztes Post sarkastisch!!

Durch deinen nik schließe ich jetzt dass du gern Metall hörst, du solltest als Anhänger dieser Musik ja genau über das Thema Vorurteile und Engstirnigkeit bescheid wissen!


----------



## Muckal (18. Mai 2012)

Flanger schrieb:


> Ich will mal hoffen du meinst dein letztes Post sarkastisch!!
> 
> Durch deinen nik schließe ich jetzt dass du gern Metall hörst, du solltest als Anhänger dieser Musik ja genau über das Thema Vorurteile und Engstirnigkeit bescheid wissen!



Wenn du mal Wackens Thread mit dem vielsagenden Titel "Unglaublich" anschaust weißt du was das für ein Kandidat ist. "Unglaublich" ist dabei sogar recht zutreffend! "Unglaublich" ist es nämlich, was für Leute heutzutage ein Forum benutzen dürfen. Das sind die Schattenseiten der Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Muckal (18. Mai 2012)

Wacken2012 schrieb:


> Ich lass mich nicht zum Opfer machen! Wenn mich ein Köter angreift, dann gibt es Saueres! Aber gewaltig!



Das will ich sehen wenn ein richtiger Hund dich angreift wie du dem Saures gibst


----------



## Bener (18. Mai 2012)

*Habt ihrs bald? Danke, weiter!*


----------



## Fliegenfänger (18. Mai 2012)

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Spiegelwelten:Eine_Hetzjagd,_die_ist_lustig


----------



## toledo2390 (20. Mai 2012)

" Das ist aber nicht erlaubt hier! "

Als ich eben im Taunus einen Trail runterkam der auf die Waldautobahn mündete. Dort saß, natürlich, ein alter zeitungslesender Mann. Naja bevor er weiter ausholen konnte sind wir weitergedüst

(die meisten "älteren" sind ja nett aber solche   )


----------



## Descent (23. Mai 2012)

Frau mit gefühlt fünfzig Hunden (keine Dackel) und ohne Leine: 
"Eigentlich machen die das nicht, das Quitschen Ihrer Bremse muss sie erschreckt haben..."


----------



## ohneworte (23. Mai 2012)

Heute morgen kam mir auf dem Trail ein Päarchen mit zwei unangeleinten Hunden entgegen (Boardercollie und Collie). Das Päarchen hat mich gesehen und sind auf die Wiese und auf Kommando saßen beide Hunde völlig entspannt direkt daneben.

Auf meinen freundlichen Spruch "Moin, das klappt aber perfekt" kam dann die freundliche augenzwinkernde Antwort "fast"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (23. Mai 2012)

Gestern von der Arbeit heim: Hund läuft neben einem reinen Radweg gassi, Besitzerin mit der Leine in der Hand daneben.
Hund hat nix besseres zu tun als mich zu verfolgen und mich anzubellen, rufen der Besitzerin wirkungslos, ansprechen von mir hat ihn dazu bewogen stehen zu bleiben.
War bis jetzt die einzige komische Situation.


----------



## Harvester (25. Mai 2012)

die Hunde (und die Besitzer) gucken aber auch immer ganz komisch wenn die vermeintliche Beute plötzlich ne Vollbremsung macht...


----------



## schoeppi (29. Mai 2012)

Kein Sprüche, aber Erlebnisse die leider nicht witzig sind.
Verganganen Sonntag fand auf dem Neroberg (Wiesbaden) der 3. Lauf zur offenen Stadtmeisterschaft für Kinder und Jugendliche statt.
Die Rennstrecke ist abgesperrt (Flatterband), es gibt Hinweisschilder und dauernd Durchsagen. Dennoch laufen ständig Fussgänger die Wege entlang, gerne auch mehrere nebeneinander. Beim Rennen der Altersklasse U11 musste ein Junge einem ruckartig die Spur wechselnden Fussgänger ausweichen und schlug dabei mit der Schulter gegen einen Baum. Meinem Sohn ging es ähnlich, er wude ins Unterholz abgedrängt.

Ich meine, wie blöd kann man denn sein?
Wenn ich mich auf abgesperrten Wegen befinde, was man deutlich sieht, dazu eine Menge Radfahrer mit Startnummern unterwegs sind, irgendwie könnte einem da ggf. doch ein Licht aufgehen, oder? Selbst wenn man das Hörgerät vergessen hat und die Durchsagen nicht hört.

Grandios: beim Marathon in Wiesbaden vor zwei Wochen wurden Teilnehmer von Fussgängern (auf der Rennstrecke, iss klar) angepöbelt sie sollten langsamer fahren.
Aber sicher.


----------



## F4B1 (29. Mai 2012)

Wird bei Straßenrennen genauso wenig gemacht, auch wenn in der Schlussphase ja selbst ein Amateurfeld rund 40km/h drauf hat. Wird schon nix passieren, auf Streckenposten, Durchsagen, usw. muss man ja nicht hören.


----------



## na!To (29. Mai 2012)

Letztes Jahr, am Donnerstag direkt vor dem XC Weltcup in Offenburg, bin ich auch bei einer Trainingsrunde von einem Pärchen mit Hund, alle liefen innerhalb der Absperrung direkt auf der Strecke, angepöbelt worden: Ich hätte hier nichts zu suchen.

/Gibt halt Figuren die sind (Selbstmord)gefährdeter als andere. Ist ja im normalen Strassenverkehr das gleiche Spiel, siehe rote Ampeln, fahren auf der falschen Strassenseite etc.


----------



## Wanderradler (29. Mai 2012)

Oje, soo schlimm?,

höchste Zeit, unsere MTBs auf "Menschentauglichkeit" zu prüfen, wer mehr aushält usw.


----------



## alli333i (29. Mai 2012)

ich persönlich kann einiges ab, und bevor ich mich wegen soöchen pöblern in nen baum fahre bleib ich doch lieber auf kollisionskurs.... werden schon sehen wer im recht ist. ich wiege deutlich über 100kg und die paar euro fürs bike sinds mir wert, was dem hinderniss passiert ist mir in dem moment wambo.

btw: sollte ich ohne gefahr ausweichen können, tue ich dies natürlich, aber die wahl harter baum oder mensch der mich vorher auchnoch angemacht hat (hatte ich z.B. in manchen kleineren rennen, das ein und dieselbe person JEDE runde im weg war), dann muss ich nur sagen: ich mag bäume!


----------



## Virtuel (29. Mai 2012)

" Es is verrbotten in Tschechische Republik auf BrÃ¼cke zu parkieren "
Auch fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der, 750  KÄ "BittesÃ¤hr"


----------



## schoeppi (29. Mai 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> ich persönlich kann einiges ab, und bevor ich mich wegen soöchen pöblern in nen baum fahre bleib ich doch lieber auf kollisionskurs....



Bei Dir mag das stimmen.
Für einen 10 jährigen, der dann unter Schmerzen das Rennen zu Ende fährt, sieht das anders aus.

Wäre ich in der Nähe gewesen bzw.hätte das gesehen bei meinem Sohn, der Typ hätte keine Freude mehr gehabt an dem Tag.
Meiner ist erst 8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (29. Mai 2012)

Die Leute sind bescheuert.
Gerade im Wald kam mir ne Kindergartengruppe entgegen. Wohl gemerkt, *entgegen*.
Krieg ich doch von dummen Alten (jaja, heisst Erzieherin, spar ich mir aber in dem Fall)zu hören: "Können sie auch klingeln?"
Wohl gemerkt die Kiddies: Machten freundlich Platz, eine rief sogar nach hinten, dass da ein Radfahrer kommt.


----------



## nukular2008 (29. Mai 2012)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Die Leute sind bescheuert.
> Gerade im Wald kam mir ne Kindergartengruppe entgegen. Wohl gemerkt, *entgegen*.
> Krieg ich doch von dummen Alten (jaja, heisst Erzieherin, spar ich mir aber in dem Fall)zu hören: "Können sie auch klingeln?"
> Wohl gemerkt die Kiddies: Machten freundlich Platz, eine rief sogar nach hinten, dass da ein Radfahrer kommt.



"Oh Verzeihung, ohne Armbinde und Stock habe ich Sie nicht gleich als Blinde erkannt..." ist eigentlich noch das netteste was man da Aatworten kann...
bei manchen Menschen frag ich mich echt was in dere Köpfen vorgeht (vor allem auch auf die Fälle bei denen Rennen oben bezogen)...


----------



## alli333i (29. Mai 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Bei Dir mag das stimmen.
> Für einen 10 jährigen, der dann unter Schmerzen das Rennen zu Ende fährt, sieht das anders aus.
> 
> Wäre ich in der Nähe gewesen bzw.hätte das gesehen bei meinem Sohn, der Typ hätte keine Freude mehr gehabt an dem Tag.
> Meiner ist erst 8.





naja klar dass er das nicht macht! will ich auch hoffen! aber eig. müsste man kinder-rennen immer eskortieren, weil gerade bei solchen events haben manche leute echt keinen respekt mehr.....


----------



## Rat_Tomago (29. Mai 2012)

Vor ein paar Tagen von einem älterem Pärchen an dem ich langsam, mit vorherigem Klingeln, auf einem Waldweg vorbei gerollt bin:

"Da gibt es nun schon einen Panoramaradweg und die Irren rasen hier immer noch quer durch den Wald"

Okay, nicht der Knaller aber schmunzeln musste ich dann doch ;-)


----------



## hexxagon (30. Mai 2012)

Rat_Tomago schrieb:


> "Da gibt es nun schon einen Panoramaradweg und die Irren rasen hier immer noch quer durch den Wald"



Ist der wenigstens schön asphaltiert?


----------



## irace (30. Mai 2012)

Zwei Erlebnisse.

Das erste war kein "Fussvolk", sondern ein Fahrradcruiser mit Trekkingfreundin. Mit Troete statt Klingel und ueberbreitem Lenker. Ich dachte mir ich bin so nett und fahr ueber den Seitenstreifen vorbei, ich hab immerhin ein Mountainbike, mir macht es nichts aus ueber Rasen zu fahren. Ruf nochmal "Achtung, von links. Einfach weiterfahren!" Ueberhol dann nach links hupt er (nicht kurz sondern richtig lange) und meint dann: "Hast du keine **** Klingel?" Das fand ich gemein. 

Und dann vor einem Cafe, bei dem ich nach dem Biken vorbeifuhr um einen Kakao zu trinken und um das Rad abzustellen drei Stufen runtergedropt bin kam dann von einem Kaffeetrinker am Nebentisch: "Das ist doch gefaehrlich. Tun Sie sich nicht weh!", das fand ich schon suess.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rat_Tomago (30. Mai 2012)

hexxagon schrieb:


> Ist der wenigstens schön asphaltiert?



Selbstverständlich... Dazu korridorartig aufgebaut, etwa 2% Steigung und dazu vollgestopft mit Spaziergängern inklusive freilaufender Kinder und Hunde.


----------



## Aldar (30. Mai 2012)

Rat_Tomago schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich... Dazu korridorartig aufgebaut, etwa 2% Steigung und dazu vollgestopft mit Spaziergängern inklusive freilaufender Kinder und Hunde.


 

Geil - radfahren unter extrembedingungen


----------



## TheMars (30. Mai 2012)

das ist die richtige herausforderung, scheis auf S4 trail ;-)


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Bei Dir mag das stimmen.
> Für einen 10 jährigen, der dann unter Schmerzen das Rennen zu Ende fährt, sieht das anders aus.
> 
> Wäre ich in der Nähe gewesen bzw.hätte das gesehen bei meinem Sohn, der Typ hätte keine Freude mehr gehabt an dem Tag.
> Meiner ist erst 8.



Hier hat im Dezember 2010 beim Weser-Ems-Cup (Cyclocross) ein Spaziergänger auf der abgesperrten Strecke ein Kid aus den Juniorenrennen sogar geschlagen. Sein Pech, unter den zahlreichen Zeugen war unter anderem ein Polizist. Sein Glück, der sonstige Jugendbetreuer des zum geschlagenen 12-Jährigen gehörigen Vereins war den Tag nich vor Ort! Das wäre sonst mit Sicherheit nicht nur mit einer gebrochenen Nase bei schlagenden Rentner geendet.


----------



## Enginejunk (31. Mai 2012)

gestern abend aufm markt in mittweida, ich springe die grosse treppe, klatscht ein mädel beifall...

sagt ein rentner zu mir: jaja, wenns räder oder titten hat, verwirrt das einen.. 


ich war echt baff, konnte nichma drauf antworten....


----------



## bikefun2009 (31. Mai 2012)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> sagt ein rentner zu mir: jaja, wenns räder oder titten hat, verwirrt das einen..
> 
> 
> ich war echt baff, konnte nichma drauf antworten....


Der Rentner kennt sich wohl bei der gattung Mann wohl bestens aus


----------



## ShadowD (31. Mai 2012)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ...sagt ein rentner zu mir: jaja, wenns räder oder titten hat, verwirrt das einen...



Deine Verwirrung muss ja riesig gewesen sein, wenn Du uns hier in tiefster Nacht (4:50 - OMG!) davon berichtest.
Ich hoffe, Du konntest danach endlich wieder ohne Sorgen einschlafen....


----------



## egon_mcsepp (31. Mai 2012)

ich hab mal in ner stadt gewohnt und war da (aus kostengründen) mit nem alten NSU herrenrad unterwegs. 
an einer ampel bin ich dann stehengeblieben, neben mir stand ein junge, vlt 8 jahre alt, mit opa oder papa. 
plötzlich fängt der junge an zu lachen und sagt:"haha, schau mal das fahrrad hat ja lustige reifen! haha sieht das lustig aus!!!"
der bengel hat sich nicht mehr eingekriegt, zum glück war die ampel dann grün.


----------



## sir.race (31. Mai 2012)

Letzte Woche hat mich ein älteres Paar schon von weiter beobachtet, wie ich Serpentinen hochgefahren bin, und als ich auf ihrer Höhe meinten die, dass sie begeistert wäre, weil sie sowas leider nicht mehr schaffen würden.


----------



## DerDuke83 (31. Mai 2012)

egon_mcsepp schrieb:


> ich hab mal in ner stadt gewohnt und war da (aus kostengründen) mit nem alten NSU herrenrad unterwegs.
> an einer ampel bin ich dann stehengeblieben, neben mir stand ein junge, vlt 8 jahre alt, mit opa oder papa.
> plötzlich fängt der junge an zu lachen und sagt:"haha, schau mal das fahrrad hat ja lustige reifen! haha sieht das lustig aus!!!"
> der bengel hat sich nicht mehr eingekriegt, zum glück war die ampel dann grün.



Warum schämst du dich vor einem 8 jährigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egon_mcsepp (31. Mai 2012)

ich hab mich nicht geschämt(ist vlt falsch rüber gekommen, das NSU rad war saugeil. leider kaputt gegangen), 
ich hab einfach nur nicht verstanden was daran so lustig ist. 
also mir ist in dem moment echt nichts dazu eingefallen, der kerl hat sich vor lachen den bauch gehalten
und sich echt nicht mehr eingekriegt. so im nachhinein ists egtl ziemlich lustig, hatte die
geschichte schon wiede vergessen.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (31. Mai 2012)

Hi, he he wer von euch kennt die Auslaufzone von der DH-Strecke in Winterberg?

Gut! Die ist mit gut 100m Flatterband Markiert und nebenan steht man dann direkt zum Lift an.

Nun zum Punkt 

Eine Truppe Rentner mit Walking-Stöcken guckte sich ca. 5min. das Spektakel, der aus dem Wald fliegenden DH'ler, von einer Erhöhung aus gegenüber der Auslaufzone an.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt  stehen ca.30 Biker am Lift an!!! 

Ratet mal was die gemacht haben....

Richtig!!!

Die wollten die DH strecke hoch... sind aber nur ca. 10m weit gekommen... NACH einem freundlichen Hinweis von uns... Deppen!!!


----------



## axisofjustice (1. Juni 2012)

Zwar kein original Fussvolk-Zitat, aber durchaus eine Art Botschaft an Biker:



> Und Ã¼brigens, Outdoor-Eltern,
> die Ihr im Sommer mit Euren ZwillingsanhÃ¤ngern in Schneckengeschwindigkeit Radwege blockiert, im Winter Hand in Hand mit Euren Â»KidsÂ« Ã¼ber vereiste BinnengewÃ¤sser skatet und sowieso schon ganzjÃ¤hrig auf AusflugshÃ¼geln die meterdicken Kinderwagen durch den Schmodder Ã¶chelt und Ã¼ber zentimeterschmale Grate schiebt, so daÃ jeder Entgegenkommende gnadenlos niedergerempelt wird, weil Euer Nachwuchs ja bei jedem ScheiÃ dabeisein muÃ â fÃ¼r solchen Unsinn bezieht Ihr also in Zukunft auch noch Betreuungsgeld? Seid es aber nicht eigentlich Ihr, die rund um die Uhr Betreuung nÃ¶tig hÃ¤ttet, und zwar am besten in einer Gummizelle?
> Heute mal gruÃlos: Titanic


Quelle: http://www.titanic-magazin.de/badl.html


me gusta


----------



## Sardic (1. Juni 2012)

denis.sine schrieb:


> Hi, he he wer von euch kennt die Auslaufzone von der DH-Strecke in Winterberg?
> 
> Gut! Die ist mit gut 100m Flatterband Markiert und nebenan steht man dann direkt zum Lift an.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nicht was du hast. Mir ,als alten Wandere,nerven auch ihr Dh-Kidis, wenn ich schön dort wandern will weg von meiner Strecke


----------



## Harvester (1. Juni 2012)

kannste den Satz mal in deutsch schreiben?


----------



## Mountain77 (1. Juni 2012)

Hab letztens nach langer Zeit mal wieder "haben se keine Klingel" zu hören bekommen.
Situation warscheinlich jedem geläufig. 
Breiter Weg, vorne weg in breiter Front drei Frauen, dahinter ihre Männer. Die Männer bemerken mich, warnen ihre Damen, die sind aber zu vertieft im Gespräch und hören erst bei der dritten Aufforderung, wildes Durcheinander, ich fahre vorsichtig vorbei, sage Danke ...und bekomme von einer der Damen den Satz reingedrückt. Naja, was solls. Die hätte auch geschimpft, wenn ich eine Klingel eingesetzt hätte, wenn sie diese überhaupt gehört hätte. ;-)


----------



## null-2wo (1. Juni 2012)

ich war letztes jahr aufn isartrails unterwegs, und seh so auf ca 50m kommt mir ne ältere dame mit krückstock entgegen (aufn isartrails? hä?) jedenfalls brems ich auf schrittgeschwindigkeit ab, und roll kurz vorm umfallen auf sie zu. 3 meter vor ihr bleib ich komplett stehen, und sie auch; denn zwischen uns befindet sich ne größe pfütze mit nem sehr schmalen pfad dran vorbei und ich wollt sie nicht einsauen. ich mein so "ladys first" mit nem lächeln, und sie geht langsam an der pfütze vorbei.sie schaut mich grimmig an, und meint: "wär schön wenn, hier gar keine radfahrer unterwegs wären" und ich denk mir "wtf? was hat sie denn jetzt fürn problem?". meine antwort: "mir wärs lieber ohne fußgänger. aber wie es aussieht müssen wir miteinander klarkommen."

ich glaube (hoffe), das bringt mehr die leute bisschen zum nachdenken zu bewegen, als rumzupampen.

eigentlich hätt ich ihr gern die meinung gegeigt, aber ich glaub das hätte sie nicht wirklich zum umdenken bewegt...

edith sagt: nächstes mal säg ich aufm hinterrad durch die pfütze. ihr problem.


----------



## DerDuke83 (1. Juni 2012)

Ich wäre noch schnell durch die Pfütze geballert nach dem dummen Kommentar.


----------



## null-2wo (1. Juni 2012)

dummerweise stand ich da und sie war schon vorbei. passiert mir aber nicht nochmal  

hab aber noch was anderes lustiges beobachtet:

wieder isartrails, nähe grünwald, wo man parallel zu dem fetten weg fährt und schöne aussicht auf denselben hat. da ist n typ mit hund auf dem forstweg, und plaziert beindicke äste auf etwa 5 meter weglänge quer drüber, damit wohl die biker nich drüberfahren können. fand ich amüsant, und bleib stehen, um ihm bsschen zuzusehen. will er, dass wir alle die trails im wald fahren und NICHT den FREIGEGEBENEN weg fahren? egal. irgendwann sieht er mich, macht aber weiter. grade als ich weiterfahren will, kommen zwei biker, bremsen bisschen ab, einer vorderrad hoch, hinterrad hoch und ist drüber; der andere bunnyhop und drüber.
der typ sieht bisschen angepi$$t aus, und fängt an, die barrikade umzubauen. ich muss grinsen. kommt nochn biker und ballert ohne zu bremsen geschickt über sein hindernis. er, anscheinend ziemlich erfolglos, will wieder dran rumzerren und den weg "gescheit" blockieren. während er voll in seine arbeit vertieft ist, nähert sich n älteres ehepaar mit einem kinderwagen. oh mann, gut dass ich nicht weitegefahren bin. die diskussion zwischen denen war vielleicht ein spaß! am ende haben sie ihn gezwungen, den ganzen scheiß wieder wegzuräumen. und das hätt ich fast verpasst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigair7luc (1. Juni 2012)

> dummerweise stand ich da und sie war schon vorbei. passiert mir aber nicht nochmal
> 
> hab aber noch was anderes lustiges beobachtet:
> 
> ...



Echt Lustig xD


----------



## 2014macHartmann (2. Juni 2012)

Echt mal geil wie andere ihre Zeit verplämpern um anderen einen rein zu würgen...XD


----------



## Wanderradler (2. Juni 2012)

Mein Gott, was für Idioten, einfach Wege versperren oder grimmige Wanderer.

Was das Thema klingeln betrifft, habe da für mich eine Lösung gefunden:

Wenn Leute vor mir sind, "schleiche" ich mich mit meinem Rad langsam an, wenn die mich sehen und zur Seite gehen, bedanke ich mich.

Wenn die aber nicht zur Seite gehen, anschleichen, biss ich vielleicht 2 Meter entfernt bin, und sofort wird so laut wie möglich geklingelt, meistens erschrecken die sich, aber dafür gehen die auch sehr schnell zur Seite.

Nur bei 2 arten von "Fussvolk" radel ich langsam vorbei oder steige sogar, wenn es sein muss, vom Rad ab.

Einmal, wenn kleine Kinder unterwegs sind oder Pferde auf dem Weg sind, da habe ich "mehr" Respekt.


----------



## Hmmwv (2. Juni 2012)

Bei Pferden einfach arkustisch bemerkbar machen, wenn es den Kopf zur Seite dreht hat es dich gesehen.


----------



## null-2wo (2. Juni 2012)

kinder sind ne andere liga, da weiß man nie was sie machen und wo die hinlaufen. völlig unvorhersehbar. egal ob sie dich gesehen haben oder nicht.da lass ich immer allergrösste vorsicht walten.


----------



## Mehrsau (3. Juni 2012)

Fahre eben ne sacksteile Straße auf dem breiten (!!) Fußgängerweg hoch - mit ca. 5-6 km/m - als mir ein rüstiger alter Mann den Weg versperrt und mich zum absteigen nötigt.

"Jungchen! Auf die Straße mit dir! Fahrräder gehören auf die Straße!"

me: "Haben Sie nichts besseres zu tun? Der Gehweg ist mindestens 3 Meter breit."

"Red keinen Unsinn! Du gehörst auf die Straße!"

me: "Ich wette sie sind auch der erste, der mich mit 5-6km/h den Berg hoch von hinten im Auto anhupt wenn ich auf der Straße fahre, richtig?"

"Geh mir aus den Augen du unverschämter Kerl sonst ruf ich dich Polizei!"

Damit ist er wieder ins Haus gegangen... boah.. echtmal.. *grml*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (3. Juni 2012)

mal wieder die straße runter fahren und farbbomben dabei haben...


----------



## flyingcruiser (3. Juni 2012)

mal was anderes: oma&opa mit ihrem enkel an der trailkreuzung getroffen. nach einem kurzen plausch kam noch ein "enjoy" als ich mich wieder auf den weg gemacht hab. geht auch anders.


----------



## mal0 (3. Juni 2012)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Fahre eben ne sacksteile Straße auf dem breiten (!!) Fußgängerweg hoch - mit ca. 5-6 km/m - als mir ein rüstiger alter Mann den Weg versperrt und mich zum absteigen nötigt.
> 
> "Jungchen! Auf die Straße mit dir! Fahrräder gehören auf die Straße!"
> 
> ...


coole reaktion von dir


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (4. Juni 2012)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Fahrräder gehören auf die Straße!"


/sign



Mehrsau schrieb:


> me: "Ich wette sie sind auch der erste, der mich mit 5-6km/h den Berg hoch von hinten im Auto anhupt wenn ich auf der Straße fahre, richtig?"


/sign2


----------



## Descent (4. Juni 2012)

Heute auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nach hause:

Ich fahre zugegebenermaßen jeden Tag 500 m auf der linken Straßenseite im Bereich vor der Firma um dann die Ampel zu erreichen, an der ich sowieso wieder auf die linke Seite zurück müsste. (Ihr kennt das)

Kommt mir ne fette Alte entgegen, ich beachte sie gar nicht, fand sie halt nicht toll, konnte so aber meien Mageninhalt besser für mich behalten, bin ja schließlich ein toleranter Mensch ;-).

(Ich dachte mir nur im Stillen, mannomann, wie hält ihr Fahrrad das aus, ist das aus dem Vollen gefräst?)

Naja, in dem Moment als ich neben ihr war schreit sie mir ohne Vorwarnung mit voller Lautstärke "FALSCHFAHRER" ins Ohr!!! 
ALTER!

Vielleicht hätte ich ihr mehr Beachtung schenken sollen, ist bestimmt frustrierend wenn einen keiner einen Blick würdigt  ...


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (5. Juni 2012)

Mittlerweile bin ich über dieses Stadium herausgwachsen. Ich halt einfach nur noch meine Spur, wenn mir so einer entgegenkommt.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (5. Juni 2012)

Neulich im Wald eine Gruppe Wandersleut - ich fange an zu klingeln (ja ich hab sowas am Radl, da bei uns gerade an Sonntagen der Wald voll ist mit Touris und auf zurufen reagieren die wenigsten - gut auf die Klingel auch nicht immer ) da dreht sich plötzlich einer um und sagt:

Was? Es gibt auch Mountainbiker mit Klingel? Dass ich das noch erleben darf.


----------



## axisofjustice (5. Juni 2012)

Erneut ein bisschen OT, aber die Titanic hat's grad ganz dolle mit den Radlern:



> Verkehrsminister Peter Ramsauer empfiehlt den Kommunen, die Städte radelfreundlicher zu gestalten. Dafür hat er das Konzept "Nationaler Radverkehrsplan 2020" entwickeln lassen.
> 
> Ampeln besitzen künftig für Radfahrer nur noch Empfehlungscharakter, zeigen dem Radfahrer lediglich die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Kollision mit einem anderen Fahrzeug an
> Kraftfahrzeuge sind stetes Risiko für den Pedaltreter. Deswegen dürfen Pkw innerorts nur noch Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren, Fahrzeugtüren müssen grundsätzlich geschlossen bleiben
> ...


----------



## Mehrsau (5. Juni 2012)

Endlich mal ein super Vorschlag.. nur das mit den Türen zu lassen ist bissl übertrieben


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2012)

Descent schrieb:


> wie hält ihr Fahrrad das aus, ist das aus dem Vollen gefräst? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDuke83 (6. Juni 2012)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Erneut ein bisschen OT, aber die Titanic hat's grad ganz dolle mit den Radlern:



Für Autofahrer ist dieses gezeichnete Utopia der Radfahrer die Realität.


----------



## Innocent (7. Juni 2012)

Ist schon etwas her. War auf einem Trail unterwegs und habe kurz angehalten um ein entgegenkommendes älteres Ehepaar mit Hund durchzulassen, welches sich auch freundlich bei mir bedankt hat. 

Frau zu mir: "Bist aber ganz schön dreckig"
Mann ganz trocken: "Frau, der Jung wird schon Warmwasser zu Hause haben"

Die nächsten 10min hatte ich ein grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## Descent (7. Juni 2012)

Neulich:

"Können Sie bitte mit Ihren Fahrrädern den Hundepark verlassen?!"


----------



## Landus (8. Juni 2012)

Gestern beim letzten Bergauf-Stückchen unserer Tour näherten wir uns einem Älteren Ehepaar:

Sie (verärgert zu ihrem Mann): "Mensch Winfried geh holt amol aaf die Seitn!"
Er (zu uns): "Sogts amol, hobts ihr koa Glockn am Radl?"

Hat die letzten Meter bergauf nochmal etwas versüßt


----------



## Bavragor (8. Juni 2012)

Vorhin:
Nähere mich von hinten 2 älteren Ehepaaren. Die Männer gehen vorneweg die Frauen hinterher. 
Die eine Frau bemerkt mich schon relativ zeitig und zieht die andere Frau mit zur Seite. Danach ruft sie nach vorne: "Achtung, Radfahrer!"
Daraufhin fängt der Mann, der in der Mitte geht, verschreckt nach links und rechts an zu hüpfen. Als er sich für eine Seite entschieden hat dreht er sich um und blafft seine Frau an: "Hätteste doch mal nix gesagt!"


----------



## Innocent (8. Juni 2012)

Ja das wilde rumhüpfen ist schrecklich. Verstehe es auch nicht wirklich, habe extra ne Klingel am Fahrrad, damit ich mich rechtzeitig ankündigen kann und eventuell Hunde "bei Fuß" kommandiert werden können. Bin halt sehr auf ein freundlicher miteinander im Wald bedacht. Mitten im Wald läuft das eigentlich alles problemlos ab. 
Nur auf den 200m zwischen Parkplatz und Wanderhütte, interpretieren viele ein Klingeln als Aufforderung den Weg mit möglichst viel trara großzügig frei zu machen und Parade zu stehen, wenn der König auf seinem Fahrrad vorbeifährt. Dementsprechend "freundlich" sind auch die Gesichtsausdrücke. Dabei will ich doch eigentlich nur, dass jeder seine Spur hält und nicht erschrickt


----------



## südpfälzer (11. Juni 2012)

Am Sonntag auf dem Radweg eine Gruppe Wanderer eingeholt, einige Erwachsene und viele Jugendliche. Ich geklingelt. Ein Erwachsener schaut kurz rum und ruft dann nach vorne: "Achtung, Fahrrad". Kommt aus der Gruppe zurück: "Das ist ein BIKE!"


----------



## axisofjustice (12. Juni 2012)

Innocent schrieb:


> Nur auf den 200m zwischen Parkplatz und Wanderhütte, interpretieren viele ein Klingeln als Aufforderung den Weg mit möglichst viel trara großzügig frei zu machen und Parade zu stehen, wenn der König auf seinem Fahrrad vorbeifährt.


Jo, bitter ist das. :/ Ich kann mir das nur so erklären: viele erschrecken sich vielleicht für eine Sekunde aufgrund der Klingel, sind dann ärgerlich über ihre eigene Schreckhaftigkeit und wenden sich mit ihrem Ärger dann gegen die Lärmursache.

Wenn ich mit meiner Krokodilklingel tröte, sind viele Erwachsene irritiert/beschämt/ärgerlich (eben deshalb, weil sie merken, dass sie als Erwachsene auf eine Kinderklingel reagieren), während ihre Kinder entweder lachen oder jubeln.


----------



## Hornisborn (15. Juni 2012)

Letzte Woche Donnerstag, bin ich mit einem Kumpel gefahren, der immer mehr ins biken reinkommt. Irgendwie hat er noch die Angewohnheit Bergauf ohne Helm zu fahren. 
Als wir dann auf der Saalburg etwas runter gefahren sind, mußten wir für den Helm anhalten. Kaum standen wir, rufen zwei 3 Jährige Mädels, die mit Ihrer Mutter auf der anderen Straßenseite auf einer Bank saßen "Haha Pause, haha Pause, guck mal Mammi die machen Pause haha" Die zwei hatten so ihren Spaß dabei und die Mutter konnte auch nicht mehr vor lachen! 
Einfach zu geil, eins der besten Momente die ich im Wald erlebt habe! XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomcatpilot (18. Juni 2012)

Ich wohne in einer Region, wo andere Urlaub machen, mit dem Bike 15 Minuten bis zur Ostsee. Natürlich fahre ich auch oft an der Küste lang, sprich da wo sich eben auch die Touris aufhalten. Letztens an einer Wandergruppe vorbeigefahren,ich hab sogar geklingelt und etwas langsamer gemacht. Ruft mir doch einer hinterher:" Fahr doch nicht so schnell, du bist doch im Urlaub!"

An einem älteren Ehepaar vorbeigefahren, geklingelt, keine Reaktion, näher gekommen, nochmal geklingelt, nichts, also gerufen, nichts. Bin dann langsam vorbeigefahren, plärrt sie mir hinterher:" Kannst du nicht klingeln!"


----------



## DerandereJan (19. Juni 2012)

Innocent schrieb:


> Klingeln = Aufforderung den Weg mit möglichst viel trara großzügig frei zu machen und Parade zu stehen, wenn der König auf seinem Fahrrad vorbeifährt.


----------



## bobons (29. Juni 2012)

Gestern an einer 6%-Steigung aus dem Ort raus:

Ein älterer Herr will die Strasse überqueren, sieht mich am Schuften, läuft zurück und zeigt auf das Ortsende-Schild:
"Die saure Zeit ist vorbei, es wird nicht mehr geblitzt! Kannst Gas geben! Hopphopphopp!"
Fand ich so super dass ich für ihn noch mal einen Gang mehr und den Wiegetritt eingelegt habe. 

Nach den sonstigen Sprüchen diese Woche war das eine Wohltat! Unter anderem: 
"Stupid Guy!"
"Dem kannst Du gerade mal gegen den Reifen treten!" und schliesslich "Ars***och!".
Alles von Anzugträgern (in der Mittagspause) auf kombinierten Rad/Fusswegen.


----------



## Innocent (29. Juni 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Ein älterer Herr will die Strasse überqueren, sieht mich am Schuften, läuft zurück und zeigt auf das Ortsende-Schild:
> "Die saure Zeit ist vorbei, es wird nicht mehr geblitzt! Kannst Gas geben! Hopphopphopp!"
> Fand ich so super dass ich für ihn noch mal einen Gang mehr und den Wiegetritt eingelegt habe.





Ich hatte es gestern geschafft mir auf 12km drei Schläuche kaputt zu fahren und habe dann mein Fahrrad zu einem Waldparkplatz getragen um dort auf den Service Wagen zu warten.
Unterwegs einen Walker getroffen, der konnte sich ein grinsen nicht verkneifen und kommentierte meine Trageaktion mit den Worten 

"Willst du mal wissen wie sich das Fahrrad fühlt"
Habe geantwortet "Nee wir machen heute Arbeitsteilung, die Hälfte sitze ich oben die andere Hälfte das Fahrrad"

Hat man mich dann noch gefragt ob er irgendwas helfen soll, aber Flicksachen hatte es leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Flanger (29. Juni 2012)

Innocent schrieb:


> Ich hatte es gestern geschafft mir auf 12km drei Schläuche kaputt zu fahren und habe dann mein Fahrrad zu einem Waldparkplatz getragen um dort auf den Service Wagen zu warten.
> Unterwegs einen Walker getroffen, der konnte sich ein grinsen nicht verkneifen und kommentierte meine Trageaktion mit den Worten
> 
> "Willst du mal wissen wie sich das Fahrrad fühlt"
> ...


 

vorm einbauen immer mantel prüffen!!

Hab mein bike am mittwoch auch 1,5 stunden heim getragen!!


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. Juni 2012)

Flanger schrieb:


> vorm einbauen immer mantel prüffen!!
> 
> Hab mein bike am mittwoch auch 1,5 stunden heim getragen!!


Na voll geil kommt es dann wenn der Schaluch sich am Ventil zerlegt ...und dann noch zu allem übel Dichtmilch in dem Schlauch is  Da kannste selbst mit passenden Flicken nix mehr übergangsweise retten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Innocent (29. Juni 2012)

Flanger schrieb:


> vorm einbauen immer mantel prüffen!!
> 
> Hab mein bike am mittwoch auch 1,5 stunden heim getragen!!



Ja so habe ich mir den zweiten Schlauch geschrottet und der dritte war schon kaputt es ich ihn aus der Satteltasche geholt habe. Man sollte da einfach nicht mehr reinstecken wollen als in Wirklichkeit reinpasst 

Naja wieder um ne Erfahrung reicher und heute ordentlich Schmerzen im Nacken.

1,5h Respekt  Ich habe für die 4km knapp 45min gebraucht und war so platt wie mein Reifen. Die Schwüle und diese scheiß Mücken haben die Laune nicht gerade angehoben.
Sonst sage ich immer "go hard or go home" in diesem Fall ist es wohl dann eher "go hard and go home"


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2012)

Heute in der Stadt mal wieder auf einer meiner Stammmauern herumgefahren. Alles leer und nur mein Kumpel stand neben mir (Zivil ohne MTB).Da kam vom Balkon nebenan ein Zuruf:
-> "Eyy - was soll das denn hier?"
-> Ich bin die Mauer zuende balanciert und runtergesprungen. "Ich trainiere."
-> "Aber nicht hier - das ist verboten!!"
-> Weiter zur Treppe gerollt "Ich glaube nich das es verboten ist - wo kann ich das denn nachlesen?"
-> "Herbert hol mal die Kamera! Dann können wir gleich die Polizei rufen!!"
-> Ich habe mir mal nichts weiter dabei gedacht und habe weiter trainiert. In den nächsten 20 Minuten kamen keine Passanten - keine Polizei und die Balkongestalten haben sich auch nicht mehr Blicken lassen.

Komische Leute - an der Mauer haben mich schon Rentner beobachtet und teilweise sogar angefeuert / gelobt. Zum größten Teil auch Anwohner!


30 Minuten später bin ich eine glatte Rampe (eigentlich fürs Hochschieben von Fahrrädern gedacht) runtergerollt und als ich die Treppe seitlich Stufe für Stufe hochsetzen wollte, ging ein Ehepaar an mir vorbei. O-Ton: "Ach hier willst du auch wieder hoch?" - "Ja aber ich glaube nicht das ich es schaffe" - "Wir gehen jetzt zu Pacini und bestellen ein Eis und einen Cappuccino - ist das nicht Ansporn genug? Hop hop!"


Es geht also doch anders!


----------



## RetroRider (1. Juli 2012)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich über dieses Stadium herausgwachsen. Ich halt einfach nur noch meine Spur, wenn mir so einer entgegenkommt.



Gegen Geisterfahrer die wenigstens die Augen aufmachen und geradeaus fahren können, hab ich ja gar nichts. Aber was genau ist denn so rücksichtslos und wuterregend daran, wenn sich mal Eine/r an die Regeln hält und rechts fährt?


----------



## Al_Ex (3. Juli 2012)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Gegen Geisterfahrer die wenigstens die Augen aufmachen und geradeaus fahren können, hab ich ja gar nichts. Aber was genau ist denn so rücksichtslos und wuterregend daran, wenn sich mal Eine/r an die Regeln hält und rechts fährt?



http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/cms/beitrag/12343189/63579/

sonst paassiert leider soetwas, obwohl ich hier eher auf Starrsin beider Seiten tippe. (fahre da regelmässig als Geisterfahrer in der richtigen Richtung. Kann ja keinem zugemutet werden am Anfang oder Ende des Weges per Ampelübergang richtige Seite zu wählen, ganze 5 min Wartezeit  )


----------



## Infernal (6. Juli 2012)

Letztens im Bikepark Bischofsmais erlebt...

Ich und Freundin kommen von dem kurzen Stück nach dem Ende vom FreeCross (da wo es direkt in richtung Lift geht) raus, stehen da eine Wander Familie mit etwas "wohlgenährterer" "Tochter (Sah nicht allzu weiblich aus ,ca 18 Jahre, Meine Freundin is 22 J., 55 kg) und Sohn (Würd schätzen so um die 10 Jahre) rum, der Vater ist etwas weiter weg...

Wir kommen da also raus, legen unsere Bikes ab und nehmen die Helme runter um kurz zu pausieren. Als meine Freundin den Helm runter nimmt kuckt die Mutter ganz entgeistert und ruft (wahrscheinlich lauter als gedacht)

"Herbert, komm ma her ich werd nichtmehr, da fährt ja n Mädel bei den Verückten mit" 

Freundin und ich können nicht anders und kriegen uns vor lachen nichtmehr ein, kommt der Vater her.

Schaut meine Freundin so ganz komisch an und sacht eiskalt: Tatsache, und die is nichtmal son Mannsweib wie unsere Johanna! Und der Sohn nur eiskalt hinterher "stimmt"...  Das Gesicht der Tochter wurde während der ganzen Situation immer nur röter...

Wir habens dann vorgezogen erstmal zum Auto zu fahren und Pause zu machen, da uns die Bäuche vor lachen so wehtaten

Das Erlebnis werd ich nie vergessen, wobei die Tochter mir fast schon leid tat...


----------



## Nasum (6. Juli 2012)

Manchmal ist die Wahrheit halt hart aber was willste machen. Geiles Ding aufjedenfall


----------



## boarder43 (7. Juli 2012)

(Tatsache, und die is nichtmal son Mannsweib wie unsere Johanna! Und der Sohn nur eiskalt hinterher "stimmt)


Was ist das den für ein Vater, der seine Tochter so mies macht? In meinen Augen ein Idiot, und der Sohn ist auch nicht besser


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juli 2012)

Frei nach dem Motto: "Sag mal Schatz, welches unserer Kinder behandle ich denn ungerecht? Tim, Lena oder das Dicke?"


----------



## Honigblume (8. Juli 2012)

Mehr als mies das eigene Kind so runter zu putzen, dann auch noch vor anderen.
Manchmal schade, daß man sich die Eltern nicht aussuchen kann...


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Juli 2012)

Wenn der Vater verstanden hätte, dass er mit diesem Urteil nicht nur über sein Kind urteilt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (14. Juli 2012)

Heute in zwei örtlichen "Sportläden" gewesen, auf der Suche nach Radschuhen, weil ich mich jetzt letzten Endes für Klickpedale entschieden habe. 
"Fachladen" Nr. 1 auf meine Frage nach Radschuhen hin:" Hier haben wir noch drei Paar, die sind uns in den Regalen liegengeblieben wie Blei, die kriegen wir auch nicht mehr rein. Grösse 37, 38 und 48."
Meine Antwort:" Hat sich keiner von Euch mal Gedanken darum gemacht, warum solche Grössen nicht verkauft werden??? 48??? Und 37, und 38 sind glaub ich auch nicht grad Standardgrössen. Zumindest hat mein 10jähriger Sohn schon 38."

"Fachladen" Nr. 2 auf meine Frage nach Radschuhen hin: "Wie, so richtige Schuhe zum Fahrradfahren???" Erstauntes Gesicht der etwas älteren Verkäuferin, und dann: "Nee, sowas haben wir nicht, woll? Tut mir leid."

Das beste war echt Laden Nr. 2. Und dann wundern sich die Einzelhändler immer, warum man im Internet kauft. 
Laden Nr. 2 hatte letztens bei meiner Anfrage nach Radhandschuhen genau 2 Paar da, in XXS so wie die aussahen.


----------



## DerDuke83 (14. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst.
Aber Karstadt Sport hat bei uns locker 100 Paar div. SPD und Look Schuhe stehen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (14. Juli 2012)

Bei sowas immer in Radladen gehn. 0815-Sportläden haben von allem ein wenig und doch nix..


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (15. Juli 2012)

Neulich auf einem Überlandradweg mit "Weitblick" - etwa 2 Meter breit:

Ich hatte meine Reisegeschwindigkeit von etwa 45 Km/h gerade erreicht, als ich ein entgegenkommendes Pärchen mit zwei Hunden bemerkte. Den angeleinten Hund zogen sie auf die (von mir aus) linke Seite, also korrekt. Den nicht angeleinten riefen sie etwas zu, so das dieser von selbst nach "links" trottete. Da ich bei solchen Konstellationen jedoch ähnlich misstrauisch bin wie bei Kindern und Rentnern, verlangsamte ich meine Fahrt konstant.

Und tatsächlich: Der nicht angeleinte Hund hielt es dann doch noch für nötig, auf mein Spur zu wechseln - dies stimmte mich etwas missmutig. Nachdem er von seinen Herrchen wieder eingefangen wurde, beschleunigte ich wieder langsam. Der Herr bedankte ich noch mit einem Lächeln, also alles wieder Ok


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (15. Juli 2012)

DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst.
> Aber Karstadt Sport hat bei uns locker 100 Paar div. SPD und Look Schuhe stehen.



Ich wohne im tiefsten Sauerland, zum Biken und laufen absolute klasse, aber mir fällt spontan kein Karstadt Sport ein, welches näher als 80km ist.

Und ihr habt echt recht, besser in einen richtigen Radladen gehen. Nur ist der nächste auch 50km weit weg, und ich weiss echt garnicht, wie der so ist, weil ich da noch nie war.
Für mich ist es echt besser, sowas im Netz zu bestellen.


----------



## MTBikerr (21. Juli 2012)

Ich liebe kleine Kinder.
"Dort oben blitzen die!"
(Grundschüler zu Fuß an langsamgefahrenem, leicht steilen Berg)

"Heitschekuputschge"
(alda oba nachdem ich um sein Grundstück rum war in dem ein Hund war [er hat nicht gecheckt, dass ich außenrum bin und der hund im haus war]; soll bestimmt bedeuten "der spinnt doch")


----------



## Shoxar (22. Juli 2012)

Jaja, Kinder...
"Quietsch Quietsch"
(Schlag in der Bremsscheibe )


----------



## MTBikerr (22. Juli 2012)

Quietsch Quietsch, Bremsscheibe okay, Bremskörper (IS 2000) hat zu wenig Spacer


----------



## flyingcruiser (29. Juli 2012)

"you are crazy!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Descent (29. Juli 2012)

"Ey Du, gib mir Dein Fahrrad!"


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (29. Juli 2012)

Descent schrieb:


> "Ey Du, gib mir Dein Fahrrad!"



Antwort: "Wenn Du Dein Leben so liebst, wie ich mein Fahrrad, machst du jetzt, das Du Land gewinnst."


----------



## nukular2008 (1. August 2012)

"Ein Gewehr!"

Kommentar eines kleinen Mädchens gerade im Fahrradladen - hatte ne Gabel im Rucksack dabei und der Schaft guckte natürlich oben raus


----------



## Descent (1. August 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> "Ein Gewehr!"



das ist ja mal geil ^^


----------



## hnx (2. August 2012)

In der heutigen Zeit wäre das sogar wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## JENSeits (5. August 2012)

haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (5. August 2012)

un dann noch mit 1,5" schaftrohr....


----------



## axisofjustice (5. August 2012)

DerDuke83 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst.





Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> "Nee, sowas haben wir nicht, woll?





Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Sauerland


----------



## Moritz.H (29. August 2012)

Ich wohne in Berlin und am besten isses immer wenn Ich mit fullface und schonern durch die stadtfahre.
Das "Fussvolk" guckt dann immer als wär ich ein Monster!!


----------



## Deleted 174584 (29. August 2012)

Neulich mitm Dirtbike durch die Stadt das Kind:

"Der hat aber ein lustiges Fahrrad"

Die Mutter erstaunt:

"Das hat ja nichtmal eine Schaltung"


----------



## MTBikerr (30. August 2012)

Gefährliches Halbwissn 
wenn du ne getriebeschaltung gehabt hättest

Montag bin ich irgendwann bei meiner Tour wieder in der Stadt gelandet und musste an einer der gefährlichsten Kreuzungen in der Gegend links abbiegen. Man sieht und hört das auto was von rechts kommt erst dann wenn es am haus, welches 30 meter entfernt ist, dass es kommt.
für radler kein spaß, da zur zeit überall gebaut wird. also ohne handzeichen losgefahrn um weder zu stürzn noch im nächsten LKW zu landen.
Zitat vom Opa hinter mir im auto: "´s nächste ma handzeichn, klar?!"
Da sieht man mal wieder, dass die meisten menschen radler in vielen hinsichten falsch einschätzen.


----------



## schoeppi (30. August 2012)

Moritz.H schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Berlin und am besten isses immer wenn Ich mit fullface und schonern durch die stadtfahre.
> Das "Fussvolk" guckt dann immer als wär ich ein Monster!!



Das vielleicht weniger, aber ganz sicher nicht ganz dicht...


----------



## DerDuke83 (30. August 2012)

MTBikerr schrieb:


> Gefährliches Halbwissn
> wenn du ne getriebeschaltung gehabt hättest
> 
> Montag bin ich irgendwann bei meiner Tour wieder in der Stadt gelandet und musste an einer der gefährlichsten Kreuzungen in der Gegend links abbiegen. Man sieht und hört das auto was von rechts kommt erst dann wenn es am haus, welches 30 meter entfernt ist, dass es kommt.
> ...


 
Hat der Opa doch recht.
Wenn du nicht 5 Sekunden einhändig fahren kannst um ein Abbiegezeichen zu geben, solltest du nicht alleine auf der Straße fahren.


----------



## MTBikerr (30. August 2012)

Danke, danke. gib ma fast-voll gas, biege im 110 grad winkel links ab und mach im ernstfall ne vollbremsung, weil die autos mit 50 um die kante kommen und du nur 30 m siehst.


----------



## DerDuke83 (30. August 2012)

So sollte man sich auch nicht im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr bewegen 

Ich krieg auch immer Zustände wenn Autofahrer vor mir nicht blinken.


----------



## flyingcruiser (31. August 2012)

dann mach zumindest handzeichen damit der fahrer hinter dir bescheid weiß. ich halte auch keine fünf minuten die hand raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abraxas87 (31. August 2012)

MTBikerr schrieb:


> Danke, danke. gib ma fast-voll gas, biege im 110 grad winkel links ab und mach im ernstfall ne vollbremsung, weil die autos mit 50 um die kante kommen und du nur 30 m siehst.



Warum gibst du denn fast vollgas wenn du nur 30m Sicht hast?
Langsam fahren, Handzeichen geben, links auf der Fahrbahn einordnen. Der hinter dir weiß dann was du vorhast und muss halt im Zweifelsfall auch mal anhalten. Dann kannst du dich komplett auf den Gegenverkehr konzentrieren.


----------



## Saitex (31. August 2012)

Wegen Handzeichen:

Ich wohne in Hamburg und fahre relativ viel in der Stadt und ein Handzeichen habe ich noch nie gegeben. Fahre aber auch wenig auf der Straße da hier nur IRRE mit dem Auto unterwegs sind.


----------



## schoeppi (31. August 2012)

Wie wärs damit?


----------



## Bener (1. September 2012)

Saitex schrieb:


> Fahre aber auch wenig auf der Straße da hier nur IRRE mit dem Auto unterwegs sind.



..und IRRE mit dem Rad, die keine Handzeichen geben!


----------



## Saitex (6. September 2012)

Aufm Bürgersteig muss man keine Handzeichen geben...^^
Auf der Straße fahre ich eh nur wenn keiner auf der Straße ist, und da braucht man auch keine Handzeichen


----------



## Deleted 174584 (6. September 2012)

> gib ma fast-voll gas, biege im 110 grad winkel links ab und mach im ernstfall ne vollbremsung


 
...geht nicht, hab kein Gasgriff am Fahrrad....


----------



## vwbasti (6. September 2012)

Kam letztens von einer Harztour zurück, saß im Zug nach Hause, nahm das Mundstück meiner Trinkblase im Rucksack und trank einen Schluck. 
Da meinte der ältere Herr mir gegenüber nur: "Das Pils immer dabei, wa?"


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. September 2012)

vwbasti schrieb:


> Kam letztens von einer Harztour zurück, saß im Zug nach Hause, nahm das Mundstück meiner Trinkblase im Rucksack und trank einen Schluck.
> Da meinte der ältere Herr mir gegenüber nur: "Das Pils immer dabei, wa?"


Nö Vodka light


----------



## irace (13. September 2012)

Moritz.H schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Berlin und am besten isses immer wenn Ich mit fullface und schonern durch die stadtfahre.
> Das "Fussvolk" guckt dann immer als wär ich ein Monster!!


Das hab ich letztens in der Innenstadt einer Kleinstadt gemacht weil ich auf dem Weg zum Trail zur Bank wollte, was meinst du was die geguckt haben, dagegen war's in Berlin harmlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (17. November 2012)

Letztens mit meinem Ghost HT vom Schwimmen nach Hause gefahrn, durch ne relativ enge Gasse, die aufn Parkplatz mündet. Auf dem Parkplatz natürlich gleich ordentlich beschleunigt und an zwei jungen Mädels vorbei. Ruft die eine doch glatt "Was für ein GEILES FAHRRAD!!"  Die ist wirklich bei jedem Wort lauter geworden und hat mir dann sogar hinterhergerufen.... 

hat sich das Felgen nicht entlabeln wohl mal gelohnt


----------



## Quayle (17. November 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> Letztens mit meinem Ghost HT vom Schwimmen nach Hause gefahrn, durch ne relativ enge Gasse, die aufn Parkplatz mündet. Auf dem Parkplatz natürlich gleich ordentlich beschleunigt und an zwei jungen Mädels vorbei. Ruft die eine doch glatt "Was für ein GEILES FAHRRAD!!"  Die ist wirklich bei jedem Wort lauter geworden und hat mir dann sogar hinterhergerufen....
> 
> hat sich das Felgen nicht entlabeln wohl mal gelohnt



Also, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat sie sich nur aufgeregt, weil Du so sportlich an ihr vorbeigefahren bist. Sie wollte wahrscheinlich keine Beschimpfung ausrufen.  Aber was hat das jetzt mit den Felgen zu tun, deren Beschriftung man beim Fahren sowieso nicht lesen kann?


----------



## alli333i (17. November 2012)

Quayle schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat sie sich nur aufgeregt, weil Du so sportlich an ihr vorbeigefahren bist. Sie wollte wahrscheinlich keine Beschimpfung ausrufen.  Aber was hat das jetzt mit den Felgen zu tun, deren Beschriftung man beim Fahren sowieso nicht lesen kann?




neeeee soo schnell war ich nicht  und wie gesagt, Parkplatz. zwischen uns waren mindestens 5m!

war wirklich das Radl gemeint. Und ich habe einen schwarzen rahmen mit großen grünen decals, und die felgen auch in schwarz mit je zwei großen grünen Ghost-Labels (180° entgegengesetzt) die dann beim fahren halt durch die rotation (finde ich) ziehmlich geil aussehen 

hoffe ich habs verständlich ausgedrückt?


----------



## dickerbert (17. November 2012)

Ich glaub', du bist einfach ne geile Sau! Sicher hat sich das Mädel nur nicht getraut, es so direkt zu sagen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (17. November 2012)

Solche Erfahrungen geben natürlich ordentlich Push fürs Ego


----------



## mr freilauf (17. November 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> Letztens mit meinem Ghost HT vom Schwimmen nach Hause gefahrn, durch ne relativ enge Gasse, die aufn Parkplatz mündet. Auf dem Parkplatz natürlich gleich ordentlich beschleunigt und an zwei jungen Mädels vorbei. Ruft die eine doch glatt "Was für ein GEILES FAHRRAD!!"  Die ist wirklich bei jedem Wort lauter geworden und hat mir dann sogar hinterhergerufen....
> 
> hat sich das Felgen nicht entlabeln wohl mal gelohnt




geeiler hengst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (17. November 2012)

> an zwei jungen Mädels vorbei


 
...12 und 13 und so....


----------



## null-2wo (17. November 2012)

hab grade nen Typen gesehen, der etwa 2 Meter neben dem stark frequentierten Trail in den Wald gek*ckt hat. warum fällt einem da kein guter Spruch ein?


----------



## basti313 (17. November 2012)

Warum? Lass den armen Kerl doch in Ruhe kacken...bist doch sicher auch froh wenn du merkst, dass die Stelle die du dir rausgesucht hast nicht so gut ist und die Leute zumindest so tun als würden sie dich nicht sehen.


----------



## null-2wo (17. November 2012)

Gegenfrage: Wer kackt direkt neben demWweg wo alle max. 15 Sekunden jemand vorbeikommt, im Münchner Stadtgebiet? Hab ja prinzipiell nix dagegen, aber der Wald ist doch groß genug...


----------



## goegolo (17. November 2012)




----------



## mr freilauf (17. November 2012)

so ein ähnliches ding hatten wir bei uns an den trails auch mal

als ich dann um die kurve geeiert kam ist sie aber sowas von schnell von ihren knien abgesprungen und durchs unterholz verschwunden, und er gaz unauffällig mit der hand in der hose hinterher


----------



## Quayle (18. November 2012)

mr freilauf schrieb:


> so ein ähnliches ding hatten wir bei uns an den trails auch mal
> 
> als ich dann um die kurve geeiert kam ist sie aber sowas von schnell von  ihren knien abgesprungen und durchs unterholz verschwunden, und er gaz  unauffällig mit der hand in der hose hinterher


Coole Story, aber ich versteh nicht, was das jetzt mit Wald-Kacken zu tun hat.


----------



## alli333i (18. November 2012)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich glaub', du bist einfach ne geile Sau! Sicher hat sich das Mädel nur nicht getraut, es so direkt zu sagen.



Bestimmt 



whistler85 schrieb:


> Solche Erfahrungen geben natürlich ordentlich Push fürs Ego



Aber sowas von! Ich mag mein Radl 



mr freilauf schrieb:


> geeiler hengst



Danke :-*



AimBurn schrieb:


> ...12 und 13 und so....



Joa, eher 15-17, aber soooo groß ist der unterschied heute ja manchmal nicht 



null-2wo schrieb:


> hab grade nen Typen gesehen, der etwa 2 Meter neben dem stark frequentierten Trail in den Wald gek*ckt hat. warum fällt einem da kein guter Spruch ein?



Lol



basti313 schrieb:


> Warum? Lass den armen Kerl doch in Ruhe kacken...bist doch sicher auch froh wenn du merkst, dass die Stelle die du dir rausgesucht hast nicht so gut ist und die Leute zumindest so tun als würden sie dich nicht sehen.



Dieeee situation kenn ich so jetzt nicht, aber ich würde es auch als extrem peinlich ansehen...... ------> einfach rasch weiterfahren 



null-2wo schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wer kackt direkt neben demWweg wo alle max. 15 Sekunden jemand vorbeikommt, im Münchner Stadtgebiet? Hab ja prinzipiell nix dagegen, aber der Wald ist doch groß genug...



Jemand ders ganz dringend nötig hat..... also das schiffen mein ich.....


----------



## Wanderradler (19. November 2012)

Mmh...irgendwas mache ich doch falsch oder? 

Warum werde ich nie von Mädels angesprochen bzw. treffe nur Ü40-Stockenden? 


Naja, egal, hauptsache biken, und wenn meine Rippenprellung ausgeheilt ist und noch kein Schnee liegt, geht es endlich wieder los mit biken. 

Ach ja, was da kacke betrifft, (Bei mir zum.) einfach von Norma Apfelsaft trinken, vorher schön was gegessen haben, danach freut sich der Darm.


----------



## DerDuke83 (19. November 2012)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Mmh...irgendwas mache ich doch falsch oder?
> 
> Warum werde ich nie von Mädels angesprochen bzw. treffe nur Ü40-Stockenden?


 
Alte Adler beißen gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (19. November 2012)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Naja, egal, hauptsache biken, und wenn meine Rippenprellung ausgeheilt ist und noch kein Schnee liegt, geht es endlich wieder los mit biken.



Hatte ich dieses Jahr auch schon, nach mehr als drei Monaten hab ich dann endlich mal nix mehr gemerkt. Herzliches Beileid also.

Kannst ja am Mittwoch zu Hase und Igel in DD kommen, da sind bestimmt einige weibliche Wesen vertreten

Uns hat der Wirt gestern nur darauf hingewiesen, dass es glitschig ist draußen und uns gewünscht, dass wir gut runter kommen vom Berg


----------



## tane (19. November 2012)

ot @rippenprellung: wenn ihr glaubts es tut so weh, dann machz doch mit ganzem einsatz crunches...! (auch damit nicht in der zwischenzeit der bauch schlaff wird...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKg_cdwq9l4"]Home ab workout: crunch exercise for 6-pack abs - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## tomi67 (19. November 2012)

Voll geil :-D


----------



## weilstaugt (19. November 2012)

Bin jetzt auch schon einige Jahre mit dem Bike unterwegs, und ein Vertreter der âFreundlichen Biker Fraktionâ weil es wirklich niemanden etwas bringt den eh schon schlechten Ruf der Mountainbiker noch mehr zu schÃ¤digen.
   Ich muss aber feststellen das meine Toleranz dem FuÃvolk gegenÃ¼ber mehr und mehr sinkt!
  Auch in Gruppen sind wir bestimmt vorbildlich unterwegs, es gibt aber dennoch fast keine Tour mehr wo man nicht von irgendeiner Seite her dumm angemacht wird! 
  Kommt es nur mir so vor oder gibt es bei euch auch solche Erfahrungen? 
  Mir stinkt es auf jeden fall gewaltig!


----------



## basti313 (20. November 2012)

> Auch in Gruppen sind wir bestimmt vorbildlich unterwegs, es gibt aber dennoch fast keine Tour mehr wo man nicht von irgendeiner Seite her dumm angemacht wird!
> Kommt es nur mir so vor oder gibt es bei euch auch solche Erfahrungen?


Wir sind dieses Jahr nur von einer Geschockten beim Schieben blöd angemacht worden. Aber das war schon fast Slapstick. 
Ansonsten viele Touren, über die Alpen...alles ohne unfreundlichen Fussvolkkontakt. Und da waren echt problematische Sachen dabei: Mehrere Touren im bikehassenden Garmisch, Touren im Allgäu in Gondelnähe während die Preißn Ferien hatten...


----------



## paradox (20. November 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


>



wie war das?

Shit in your Pants, not on the trails!


----------



## mäxx__ (22. November 2012)

Gestern Abend an der Ampel:
Ich stehe als Erster, dann 2 oder 3 PKWs.
Bei Grün fahre ich los und werde vom nachfolgenden PKW extrem knapp (max. 20cm) überholt.
Als nächstes fährt die Polizei an mir vorbei...
Keine 200m weiter haben sie den ersten PKW gestoppt und mich auch.
Ich dachte zuerst an meine fehlenden Reflektoren an Pedalen  etc., aber dann kam die ältere PKW-Lenkerin auf mich zu und sagte, sie hätte mich "partout" nicht gesehen.

Kurze Stille, dann sagt einer der Beamten:"Ja, was soll der Radler denn noch alles machen, der blickt und leuchtet eh schon wia da Christbaum vom Kapellplatz.

(Habe am Helm vorne 2 weisse und hinten 2 rote Blinklichter und insgesamt 4 weiter Lamerl an mir und 2 am Bike).


----------



## F4B1 (22. November 2012)

Sowas wünsch ich mir hier auch mal. Hier wird man eher noch auf den in roter Farbe auf den Bordstein aufgemalten (nicht mehr benutzungspflichtigen)Singletrail verwiesen.​


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. November 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Wir sind dieses Jahr nur von einer Geschockten beim Schieben blöd angemacht worden. Aber das war schon fast Slapstick.
> Ansonsten viele Touren, über die Alpen...alles ohne unfreundlichen Fussvolkkontakt. Und da waren echt problematische Sachen dabei: Mehrere Touren im bikehassenden Garmisch, Touren im Allgäu in Gondelnähe während die Preißn Ferien hatten...


 
Die Preißn sind meiner Erfahrung nach deutlich toleranter als Eure Einheimischen.
Die Bayern sind die Texaner Deutschlands


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (22. November 2012)

> Die Preißn sind meiner Erfahrung nach deutlich toleranter als Eure Einheimischen.


In ihrer heimischen Umgebung oder allgemein? Also von Bayern kenne ich nur kurze "muss das sein" Kommentare. Jemanden der dem schiebenden Teil unserer Gruppe dauermeckernd hinterläuft kenne ich nur mit sächsischem Dialekt 



> Die Bayern sind die Texaner Deutschlands


Wenn wir genauso viele Waffen hätten wie die Texaner, dann hättet ihr Preißn gar nichts mehr zum lachen. 
"Na Leide, da is de Weesch aba wesch, des geht ruggi-zuggi dahierdn!" -BOOOOMMM


----------



## mäxx__ (22. November 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> "Na Leide, da is de Weesch aba wesch, des geht ruggi-zuggi dahierdn!" -BOOOOMMM



Des is oba koa boarisch ned, Freintal


----------



## basti313 (22. November 2012)

mäxx schrieb:


> Des is oba koa boarisch ned, Freintal


Ei verbibbsch!


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. November 2012)

Also die Sachsen sind jetzt auch keine Preußen.
Würde aber das bayrozentrische Deutschlandbild von Euch erklären


----------



## Aldar (22. November 2012)

sachsen ist nördlich des weisswurschtäquators = preußen


----------



## dickerbert (22. November 2012)

Ich wurde heute von einem Blindenhund übersehen . Einen Spruch gab's nicht, ich fand' die Situation trotzdem irgendwie amüsant ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (22. November 2012)

Aldar schrieb:


> sachsen ist nördlich des weisswurschtäquators = preußen


 
Wo verläuft der nochmal?



dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich wurde heute von einem Blindenhund übersehen . Einen Spruch gab's nicht, ich fand' die Situation trotzdem irgendwie amüsant ^^


 
Hat was monthy phyton mässiges


----------



## Blauer Sauser (22. November 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wo verläuft der nochmal?



Saupreißn sind bei den ganz harten: alle nördlich der Donau
bei den weniger harten: alle nördlich des Mains


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. November 2012)

Zumindest können die Ober- und Unterfranken ja zufrieden sein.


----------



## Berejosa-23 (22. November 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Wenn wir genauso viele Waffen hätten wie die Texaner, dann hättet ihr Preißn gar nichts mehr zum lachen.



wenn jeder eine Waffe tragen dürfte, wären VIELE viel freundlicher...


----------



## darkJST (23. November 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> (...)Jemanden der dem schiebenden Teil unserer Gruppe dauermeckernd hinterläuft kenne ich nur mit sächsischem Dialekt (...)



Idioten gibt es überall...

In Dresden und Ostsachsen hatte ich bisher nichtmal den Ansatz einer Diskussion Im Gegenteil, werden teilweise sogar angefeuert


----------



## basti313 (23. November 2012)

> Idioten gibt es überall...


Klar. Ist nur eben interessant wenn man von Leuten die die Berge nur vom Urlaub kennen und sich mit der Gondel hochfahren lassen noch blöd angemacht wird...


----------



## peter.frisia (23. November 2012)

Eben bin ich den Schönberg zur Schneeburg hochgefahren. Am steilen Stück direkt unter der Burg grüße ich freundlich eine runterkommende alte Frau. Sie darauf zu mir: "Soll ich Sie schieben?"


----------



## Snap4x (1. Dezember 2012)

Wundervoll...
kack Rentner! 
Jetzt konnte ich nicht mehr zum Frisör


----------



## PhatBiker (1. Dezember 2012)

soll ich da mal anrufen und den Typen anschreien ??


----------



## nukular2008 (1. Dezember 2012)

auch wenn du dich über den Typ jetzt aufregst würde ich evtl. seine Telefonnummer + Adresse ebenfalls schwärzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (2. Dezember 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn du dich über den Typ jetzt aufregst würde ich evtl. seine Telefonnummer + Adresse ebenfalls schwärzen



Wobei ich zugeben muss, wenn man die Adresse usw. vom Unfallverursacher veröffentlicht, hat das einen gewissen Reiz, in der Hoffnung, dass ein paar Typen hinradeln und ihm mal zeigen, wie ein "Tretlager von unten" ausschaut. 


Aber besser ist es dennoch, Adresse und co. zu schwärzn.


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Dezember 2012)

wenn er das macht kann ich da nicht mehr anrufen und den Typen anschreien !!


----------



## südpfälzer (29. Dezember 2012)

Gestern mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeite gewesen. Da ich vor 7:00 Uhr losgefahren und erst gegen 18:00 Uhr zurückgekommen bin, hatte ich die Helmlampe montiert. Unterwegs auf dem Radweg (bei Tag) an einer Gruppe vorbeigefahren.
Sagt einer zum anderen: "guck mal, der ist internetsüchtig, der hat sogar eine Webcam auf dem Kopf".

Später in der Bäckerei: "Sind Sie Grubenarbeiter?"


----------



## Tesla71 (30. Dezember 2012)

@südpfälzer: Grubenarbeiter? You made my day!


----------



## Deleted 174584 (30. Dezember 2012)

Als ich neulich mit BMX/Dirt- Helm, Stirnlampe und den Knieschonern durch den Einkaufsladen gelatscht bin wurde ich auch gefragt:

Gehen Sie klettern?


----------



## Stucka (30. Dezember 2012)

Wir - 6 Mann - verschwitzt, verdreckt, zufrieden auf dem Rückweg von einer Tour. Am Wegesrand kleine Kapelle, in der gerade zur Messe geläutet wird. Älterer Herr auf dem Weg zur Messe. Unser Erster beim Vorbeifahren zum Opa: "Na, geht man auch mal wieder in die Messe?" Opa bleibt stehen, schaut und ruft "dass würde euch aber auch mal nicht schaden..." Wir, total perplex ob des genialen Konters, schauen uns an, brüllen los vor Lachen. Opa 30 Meter hinter uns steht noch, schaut uns nach und BIEGT SICH VOR LACHEN. Soooo geil......


----------



## chrobbiee (3. Januar 2013)

Stucka schrieb:


> Wir - 6 Mann - verschwitzt, verdreckt, zufrieden auf dem Rückweg von einer Tour. Am Wegesrand kleine Kapelle, in der gerade zur Messe geläutet wird. Älterer Herr auf dem Weg zur Messe. Unser Erster beim Vorbeifahren zum Opa: "Na, geht man auch mal wieder in die Messe?" Opa bleibt stehen, schaut und ruft "dass würde euch aber auch mal nicht schaden..." Wir, total perplex ob des genialen Konters, schauen uns an, brüllen los vor Lachen. Opa 30 Meter hinter uns steht noch, schaut uns nach und BIEGT SICH VOR LACHEN. Soooo geil......



Einen sehr humorvollen Witz .


----------



## PhatBiker (3. Januar 2013)

Echt !?? kapier ich nicht, erklär mal . . . für mich ist es eher ein normaler Dialog.


----------



## DumDum (12. Januar 2013)

Boah kumma, der brauch sich nur in´ Schritt packen, dann kommt der Sattel hoch!!!

...Bottrop  vs.  Variostütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (12. Januar 2013)

Wenn es denn beim Sattel bleibt . . . 

(echt klar das das kommen musste, jaja, ich schäm mich ja dafür)


----------



## DumDum (12. Januar 2013)

Hehe, stimmt schon. Mit Remote am Lenker ist schon weniger verfänglich.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (13. Januar 2013)

Heute morgen als ich mein Bike in die Sparkasse zum Geldautomaten geschoben habe (kein Schloss dabei da das Rad ja eh nicht in den Radständer passt) hatte wohl einer Frust über seinen Kontostand - nachdem er seinen Kontoauszug in der Hand hatte kam ein Spruch von wegen:

Und der nächste fährt mit dem Bobbycar hier rein.

Ich hab nur gemeint:

Ja warum nicht - passt ja auch durch die Tür.


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Januar 2013)

Abends auf dem Nachhause Weg ein Kommentar einer doch nette besorgten Omi . . .

"Junger mann, bei dem Schnee mit dem Rad unterwegs. Sie trauen sich aber was."

Bei uns liegt grad man 1 cm . . .


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

Bei uns sind es in etwa 2 Zentimeter und der Spruch im Wald von einer Spaziergängerin:

"Ist das nicht zu gefährlich?"


----------



## mäxx__ (19. Januar 2013)

Habe vorgestern nach der Arbeit (18.45Uhr) meinem Zahnarzt noch ein Päckchen vorbeigebracht.
Es schneite ordentlich und die Strassen waren gut 10cm bedeckt.

Er meinte:"Fahr bloß vorsichtig, nicht, dass es dich hinhaut - ich bin heute nur bis 19.00 Uhr in der Praxis - sonst gibts zum Abendbrot nur Suppe zum schlürfen!"

Der Spassvogel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. Januar 2013)

Schon etwas länger her so im Spätherbst:Fuhr nen Singletrail der grad ma die Breite einer Elle hatte.Als um die Kurve ein Mann kam,bremste ich und dachte mir super au noch ein Förster...Hat mir grad ja no gfehlt.Wollte ihn passieren lassenoch seine Worte und Gesten waren Eindeutig:Junge hier bin ich der Wolf und du das Schaf.Und streichelte dabei Liebevoll sein Gewehr....


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Januar 2013)

An deiner stelle würd ich mir keine Stoffohren am Helm machen, so wie andere User im Forum . . .


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Februar 2013)

"Und jetzt noch die Kurve!"
wurde ich heute angefeuert, als ich einen Trail runter eierte, der im unteren Teil zu einer vereisten Rodelbahn umfunktioniert war. Die endete im Acker, während ich einen rechten Winkel schaffen musste. Dank dieser moralischen Unterstützung von zwei Familien, die mir gern Platz machten, gelang es.


----------



## Nachaz (15. Februar 2013)

Letztens im Wald  zufällige Unterhaltung, sie: "Ach sie sind ja wenigstens noch normal  angezogen. Vorgestern kam so eine Gruppe Jugendlicher an mir vorbei, die  waren so grell angezogen, dass mein Pferd gescheut hat!" - ich: "Ja,  das Tier hat scheinbar Geschmack."



4mate schrieb:


> ... Aber mit allen Details über Körbchen- und Schenkelgröße!


 @_4mate_: Körbchengröße A, Schenkelgröße unauffällig, Alter ~55 - bei uns laufen nicht nur sexy Miezen rum, Du geiler Bock


----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. Februar 2013)

Ich so letztens die 300 Höhenmeter zum Sendeturm Geisberg raufgetreten. War gelinde gesagt sauanstrengend, da auf den Forstwegen so etwa 5-10cm teilweise zertrampelter Schnee rumlag. Ich quäl mich da also im ersten Gang die eine lange Steigung rauf, als von oben so ein original Wander-Opa mit Hut, Kniesocken & Holzstock von oben runter geschlendert kommt. Da kam dann der Spruch:

"Oha, das ist aber ein starkes Stück Technik!" 

Der hat wohl noch nie ein Mountainbike im Winter gesehen...  
Naja, ich bin dann schnaufenderweise noch bis zum Sendeturm rauf getrampelt, suuuperanstrengend...


----------



## scylla (25. Februar 2013)

gestern um ca. 15 Uhr (hellichter Tag) auf einem betonierten Feldweg in den Weinbergen beim Vorbeifahren an einer Spaziergängergruppe vom Opa: "...dein Licht ist kaputt!"
Wir erst gar nicht kapiert was er wollte, gedacht wir hätten uns verhört. Also angehalten und nochmal nachgefragt. Opa: "Na dein Licht, das leuchtet ja gar nicht!"
Mein Mann etwas fassungslos  (wir hatten tatsächlich beide Lampen am Rad): "aber die sind doch gar nicht an! Warum sollten wir die denn anschalten, es ist doch überhaupt nicht dunkel?"
Opa konsterniert (wahrscheinlich eher nicht wegen der Antwort, sondern weil wir bemüht waren dabei nett zu lächeln, er war augenscheinlich auf Provokation aus): "Oh, darauf wäre ich jetzt gar nicht gekommen." 
Wir wollen gerade wieder losfahre und machen, dass wir fort kommen, da geht's weiter...
Opa: "Aber rast nicht so" (... als wir auf die Spaziergängertruppe getroffen waren, waren wir vielleicht mit 6-7km/h unterwegs, da der Weg ziemlich verschneit war, darunter komplett vereist, und außerdem flach...) "sonst erschreckt ihr die Rehe, die müssen dann flüchten" 
Wir wieder einigermaßen fassungslos  die armen verschreckten Rehe gesucht... und tatsächlich nach ein wenig Augen zusammenkneife entdeckt: auf einer Wiese ca. 1 km von uns entfernt ruhig grasend. Uns war längst klar, worauf der hinaus wollte (zu viel Nachrichten geguckt... Hessen-Waldgesetz und so... in Kombination mit zu wenig selbst draußen gewesen ). Daher versuchten wir ruhig zu bleiben, das freundliche Lächeln zu behalten, und zu deeskalieren. Ich hab ihm dann erklärt, dass wir fast jeden Tag Rehe sehen, die oft nur wenige Meter von uns entfernt grasen, und uns höchstens mal eines Blickes würdigen, vor sie würdevoll zwei Schritte zur Seite gehen und dann weiterfressen. Der Opa wusste daraufhin augenscheinlich nicht mehr was er sagen sollte und beharrte darauf: "jaja, aber erschreckt die Rehe nicht"
... wir endlich weitergefahren... immer noch fassungslos 

Leider fiel mir erst später ein passender Spruch ein... die beiden Hunde der Spaziergänger liefen nämlich lustig-munter unangeleint drumherum. Den Rehen war auch das wurscht, die waren ja wie gesagt 1km entfernt, aber wenn der gute Mann sich schon so um die armen Rehe sorgt... . Na ja, leider bin ich meistens in solchen Situationen zu wenig schlagfertig


----------



## Mirko29 (25. Februar 2013)

Ihr haltet für sowas an? Bei mir hätte es im weiterfahren höchstens ein "jaja, was auch immer" gegeben...


----------



## scylla (25. Februar 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ihr haltet für sowas an? Bei mir hätte es im weiterfahren höchstens ein "jaja, was auch immer" gegeben...


 
initial haben wir nur angehalten, weil wir irgendwas mit "kaputt" verstanden haben, und dachten, mit dem licht hätten wir uns verhört. mit soviel dummheit/dreistigkeit rechnen wir halt normal nicht. hätte ja durchaus ein ernstzunehmender hinweis auf irgendwas sein können.
und hinterher wäre es dann irgendwie sehr unhöflich gewesen, einfach weiterzufahren, und den "gefallen" wollten wir ihm nicht tun, irgendeinen grund zu generieren, uns eine unhöflichkeit o.ä. unterstellen zu können. darauf hat der nur gewartet. man hat ihm auch richtig angesehen, dass er zunehmend verwirrt war, dass wir höflich und nett geblieben sind. 
nie provozieren lassen, das verwirrt die meisten deppen erst recht. ich glaub damit ärgert man die mehr, als wenn man unfreundlich reagieren würde. das wollen die ja schließlich erreichen, um dann beim kaffeeklatsch über die bösen rüpel-radler herzuziehen.

geschimpft haben wir dann außer hörweite nach herzenslust


----------



## tane (25. Februar 2013)

manchmal gelingts mir absolut ohne jede erkennbare reaktion weiterzufahren, nicht anschauen, so tun als ob er/sie nicht da wäre/n - das ägert sie am meisten. (leider gelingts mir nicht immer...)


----------



## PhatBiker (25. Februar 2013)

ja, wenn Meckerpötte kein gehör finden machen die sich auch bei der begleitung bissel lächerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2013)

Wir hatten das erst wieder vor ein paar Tagen das und ein älteres Ehepaar auf einem schmalen Wanderweg entgegenkam. Wir sind wegen der Enge extra angehalten um die beiden vorbeizulassen als von ihm der Spruch kam: "Fahrt uns bloß die Wege nicht kaputt!"

Meine Antwort lautete das er sich bei dem hartgefrorenen Boden (-4 Grad Celsius den Tag) da keine Sorgen machen müsse.

Seine nächste Aussagein etwas schnippischen Tonfalls: "Gut das ihr angehalten seid. Ich bin zwar auch Radfahrer aber ich hätte auf gar keinen Fall Platz gemacht!"

Wir sind trotzdem freundlich geblieben und seine hinter ihm gehende Frau hat nur die Augen verdreht und den Kopf geschüttelt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Februar 2013)

Ich habe das Gefühl, daß das weniger die klassische Konfrontation zwischen Fußgängern und Radfahren ist, sondern eher verschärfter Generationenkonflikt mit cholerischem Widerpart.

Das heftigstes, das ich mal erfahren durfte, war auf dem Heimweg vom Bahnhof, zugegebenerweise auf den Fußweg. An einer etwa zweieinhalb Meter breiten Stelle zwischen Fahrradständern und Hausfassade kamen mir ein paar Passanten entgegen. Also am Haus angehalten und mich dort abgestützt. Ein älterer Herr läuft zunehmend mittiger auf der ja immer noch mehr aus ausreichenden Flucht. An den Augen sehe ich schon den Frust, der in ihm arbeitet. Da überholt ihn eine Frau, die es etwas eiliger als er hatte.
Kaum war die Frau zwischen uns, ich dachte mir noch, der wird doch nicht etwa, macht er einen kleinen Ausfallschritt nach links und schonst so die Frau gegen mich.
Also bei sowas kriege ich schnell einen dicken Hals. Halte den Mann, der weitergehen will am Ärmel fest und frage was das soll.
Jetzt fragt mich nicht, wer die Empörung der Passanten letzten Endes abbekommen hat ;-)


----------



## Innocent (26. Februar 2013)

tane schrieb:


> manchmal gelingts mir absolut ohne jede erkennbare reaktion weiterzufahren, nicht anschauen, so tun als ob er/sie nicht da wäre/n - das ägert sie am meisten. (leider gelingts mir nicht immer...)



Ja mache ich auch immer, gar nicht drauf eingehen. Wenn man schon 100m hinter einer Gruppe anfängt zu klingen und bekommt dann unfreundlich an den Kopf geworfen, man hätte ja mal rechtzeitig klingeln können 
Dann sag ich freundlich "tut mir leid, vielleicht ist die Klingel etwas leise", naja der nächste Berg kommt bestimmt und da wird man die Wut im Bauch dann los


----------



## mäxx__ (26. Februar 2013)

Ist schon ein paar Jahre her:

Familientour in Ruhpolding - die "Röthelmoosrunde".
An einem ca 300m langen Anstieg fuhr ich mit meinem Sohn, damals 5 1/2 Jahre seine erste MTB-Tour auf seinemm neuen 20" Radl.
Er fuhr ganz stoz anden ersten Wanderern vorbei, die ihn anfeuerten; aber dann kam links aus dem Wald eine Wandergruppe heraus und blieb "bredlbroad"auf dem steilen Weg stehn.
Als sie den Kurzen sahen, feuerten sie ihn zwar auch an, gingen aber nicht zur Seite, sodass er gezwungen war, anzuhalten.
Er war so sauer und fing an zu heulen, worauf ein er der Wanderer meinte:" Na jetzt ist dir aber die Kraft ausgegangen, was?"
Nach ein paar Metern hatte sich der Bub wieder gefangen und schaute verächtlich Richtung der Wanderer, die immer noch mitten auf dem Weg standen und meinte nur:"Solche Deppen."

Irgendwie verstand ich ihn...


----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2013)

mäxx schrieb:


> ...und blieb "bredlbroad"auf dem steilen Weg stehn.


 
ist mir auch schon mehrfach passiert, aufwärts wie abwärts. Man muss nicht 5 1/2 sein, um da sauer zu sein. 

Letztens auf Granne hatte ich auch wieder so eine Situation: 
Die beiden Männers hatten's in einer "Wandererlücke" durch eine etwas haarigere Stelle geschafft, ich fuhr zuletzt und blieb oben stehen und wollte warten, bis die Fußgänger durch sind (vorbeizwängen wäre theoretisch gegangen, aber die Fußgänger hatten durchweg etwas Probleme beim Hochlaufen, und hätten sich wahrscheinlich zu Tode erschreckt)

Nach mehreren Minuten Warten (die Männers wurden schon ungeduldig) kamen endlich die letzten beiden... liefen rein... guckten mich an... liefen zwei Schritte weiter... guckten zu mir hoch... guckten... guckten... 
Irgendwann wurd's mir ziemlich zu doof, daher hab ich dann mein Radl gepackt und hab die 5m demonstrativ in möglichst weitem Bogen an den beiden vorbeigeschoben. Als ich schon vorbei war und gerade aufsteigen wollte kam auf deutsch von der Frau zu ihrem Begleiter: "Schau, jetzt schiebt sie, ich hab dir doch gesagt, dass das Mädel das nicht kann!"  (womit mal wieder bewiesen wäre, dass Schrödinger auch außerhalb der Teilchenphysik recht haben kann )
Na ja, wir sind eh nochmal dort runter, das nächste Mal dann ohne Wandererverkehr, aber in dem Moment kam mir auch nur der Gedanke "Deppen!"


----------



## Promontorium (26. Februar 2013)

@mäxx: Da war ich doch dabei. Bin dem Typen doch über die Zehen gefahren unf habe ihm meinen Ellbogen in die Rippen gerammt, oder? 

   @scylla: Deine Reaktion, eben nicht "laut" zu reagieren, war wahrscheinlich die klügere. Dennoch hätte ich mich eines Kommentars im Sinne von "Man kann auch beim Gehen (dumm) gucken!" möglicherweise nur schwer erwehren können!


----------



## weilstaugt (26. Februar 2013)

Nur mal Nachgefragt






  Vielleicht kennt ja der\die ein oder andere, die Stelle am Achensee.(Geisalmsteig)
War da mit einem Kumpel Wandern und es war in beiden Richtungen sauber viel Volk unterwegs,so um 11.30uhr das ist dann auf so einem schmalen Weg eh schon nervig.
und mitten drin, Herr u Frau SchÃ¶nchen mit ihren BikeÂ´s 
  Also 2 Biker gegen mindestens 100 genervte  WandervÃ¶gel .
  Ich wollte nicht ins eigene Nest Schâ¦ aber sagt man da nun was oder ehr nicht?


----------



## Promontorium (26. Februar 2013)

Einerseits ist es an der Stelle verboten, insofern kann man schon was sagen. Auch und besonders dann, wenn andere oder auch sie selber gefährdet wären und/oder die Natur beschädigt werden würde!
Andererseits... wenn das nicht zutrifft und sie Euch nicht sonderlich berhindern, kann man's auch lassen. Und mit "sonderlich behindern" meine ich nicht den Schritt zur Seite oder ggf. auch kurzes Stehenbleiben!


----------



## bikefun2009 (27. Februar 2013)

@scylla Wenn so einn netter Herr fragt ob die Beleuchtung defekt sei, ihn einfach mit je nach Modell der Lampe ma ihn mit 1,5klm seine frage zum einleuchten bringen  Danach fragt der nie wieder ob Biker ne defekte Lampe bei hat oder warum die aus is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (1. März 2013)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @_scylla_ Wenn so einn netter Herr fragt ob die Beleuchtung defekt sei, ihn einfach mit je nach Modell der Lampe ma ihn mit 1,5klm seine frage zum einleuchten bringen  Danach fragt der nie wieder ob Biker ne defekte Lampe bei hat oder warum die aus is


Und hat einen Grund mehr MTBler für Rüpel zu halten.


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. März 2013)

Nach Konfuzius oder so: Wer einen Hund prügeln will, findet auch einen passenden Knüppel.

Wer mich am helllichten Tage im Wald auf eine ausgeschaltete Beleuchtung anspricht, der bekommt von mir lediglich höflich einen angenehmen Resttag gewünscht.


----------



## Quayle (1. März 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wer mich am helllichten Tage im Wald auf eine ausgeschaltete Beleuchtung anspricht, der bekommt von mir lediglich höflich einen angenehmen Resttag gewünscht.



Wieso Resttag?


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. März 2013)

Ich ging jetzt von der Tageszeit mit der höchsten Wandererdichte aus und das ist nicht gerade vormittags.


----------



## Aldar (4. März 2013)

Kaum scheinnt die sonne wieder sind auch die chinesen vermehrt unterwegs ... 

Grantelte ein handwerker der ohne zu schauen einfach nach rechts vor mir auf den radweg rauf fuhr


----------



## Bavragor (4. März 2013)

Aldar schrieb:


> Grantelte ein handwerker der ohne zu schauen einfach nach rechts vor mir auf den radweg rauf fuhr




Warst du der Chinese? Dein Satz kommt mir nämlich ziemlich Chinesisch vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (5. März 2013)

wenn ich manches hier lese, bin ich ja schon fast froh: unser jäger warnte mich (er toleriert meinen trail) "pass auf, unten an der schlucht is ne böse eisscholle", un da war auch eine....


----------



## sir.race (8. März 2013)

Ich bin letztes Jahr an einem Steilen Hang hochgefahren, oben war ein älteres Ehepaar (70+ schätze ich), dass mir die ganze Zeit zugeschaut hat. Als ich auf ihrer höhe war, meinte der Mann: "Respekt, wir würden sowas nicht mehr schaffen, dafür sind wir inzwischen zu alt. Schade das es sowas nicht gab als wir jung waren" Ich fands cool. Den Hang wären wahrscheinlich viele andere dieser Altersklasse schon lange nicht mehr hochgekommen.


----------



## Haferstroh (15. März 2013)

Neulich an einem leichten Aufstieg an einem vorbei, der seinen Anhänger mit BRennholz belud. Der war so begeistert von meiner Fahrerei im Schnee dass der schier ausgeflippt ist. Der dann in bestem Schwäbisch: 

"Aaaah jawoll jetzted aber gohds los, ja heidanei s'isch ja au a subbr Weddr, ja heidanei des isch ja genial, auf goht's ja prima.....!!!"

Und so ging es immer weiter bis ich schon ausser Rufweite war


----------



## harke (15. März 2013)




----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (18. März 2013)

"Kannst Du nicht aufpassen, Rowdy !!"

Netter Herr auf einem Stadtrad mit dunkler Bekleidung und einer Kerze als Heckbeleuchtung vorne slebtstverständlich kein Licht, nachdem er mir von Links kommend sein Vorderrad in die Seite rammte. Ich übrigens auf der Hauptstrasse mit Winterbeleuchtung.


----------



## bobons (18. März 2013)

Mein Beileid. Tut immer weh, auf so etwas zu treffen.


----------



## Aldar (18. März 2013)

ich hätte mich auf den boden geworfen und nach der polizei geschrien


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (18. März 2013)

Bobons, ja weh getan hatte es 

Ich bin natürlich eiserne Härte vortäuschend bis zur nächsten Kurve und dort erst heulend zusammengebrochen. Mein schöner Nagel am Ringfinger


----------



## flyingcruiser (18. März 2013)

Gezeitenfuerst schrieb:


> Ich übrigens auf der Hauptstrasse mit Winterbeleuchtung.



ist winterbeleuchtung = weihnachtsbaum?


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (18. März 2013)

Nein, nur im Sommer hab ich die Hope auf Stufe eins max. 2 im Winter immer auf Vollast. Sind doch alle immer etwas müde und unaufmerksam durch die Dunkelheit und Wintermüdigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (18. März 2013)

Gezeitenfuerst schrieb:


> Bobons, ja weh getan hatte es
> 
> Ich bin natürlich eiserne Härte vortäuschend bis zur nächsten Kurve und dort erst heulend zusammengebrochen. Mein schöner Nagel am Ringfinger



Das hätte schon gereicht, um die Polizei zu holen, da "Unfall mit Personenschaden". Wer wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt, wie sehr dein Finger lädiert worden ist und ob du nach Heilung deiner Lebtage keine Probleme mehr mit dem Finger haben wirst?


----------



## bobons (18. März 2013)

Nachher bekommt er dann 50% Teilschuld, weil seine helle sinnvolle Lampe nicht STVZO-konform ist und ergo das Prüfzeichen fehlt.
Deswegen habe ich immer noch eine Alibi-STVZO-Lampe am Rad. 

Man muss nicht immer ein Fass aufmachen. Ich bin mal jemandem auf einer Wutimbauch-Fahrt mit geschätzt 35 km/h in das Rad gefahren, nachdem er mit kurzem Schulterblick die Spur gewechselt hatte (Radweg). Er hat es noch geschafft abzuspringen und ihm ist zum Glück nichts passiert, aber sein Hinterrad war lecker Taco, nachdem ich das Rad noch 5 m mitgeschleift hatte. Wir haben uns dann auf Schadensersatz meinerseits für sein Laufrad geeinigt und uns gegenseitig Verzichtserklärungen unterschrieben.
Fände ich auch heute immer besser als eine Anzeige/Versicherung etc., wenn beide Seiten daraus lernen und kein größerer Schaden entstanden ist.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (18. März 2013)

Ich glaub einen eingerissen Nagel kann ich ganz gut selbstbeurteilen.  (Nachtrag Hätte ich die Nägel gestern geschnitten, wäre er auch nicht eingerissen  )

Und im Gegensatz zur gängigen IBC Meinung kann ich auch man 5 gerade sein lassen.

Man muss doch nicht immer gleich auf Krawall gebürstet sein. Wären grössere gesundheitliche Einschränkungen oder Schäden am Material zu erwarten gewesen, dann vielleicht.

Ich verklag doch auch nicht jeden, der mich im Club oder EKZ anrempelt.

@ bobons


----------



## Haferstroh (18. März 2013)

Nun gut, ich war ja nicht dabei und kann es nicht beurteilen. Es wäre auch sicherlich schwierig gewesen, den Gegner "festzuhalten" bis die Rennleitung gekommen wäre. 

Aber wenn man von "heulend zusammengebrochen" schreibt, denkt man erst nicht an eine Lapalie. 

Ich hätte jedenfalls keine Lust, auf ewig mit einem Andenken von einem der zahlreichen Nightrider rumzulaufen ohne dass dieser ungesühnt davongekommen ist, zumal gerade diese Sorte Leute im Geltungsbereich der StVo das Radfahrerimage in einem höheren Maße kaputt machen als welche, die mit einer etwas zu hellen Lampe unterwegs sind. 

Ich bin auch mal mit so einem Nightrider frontal zusammengeknallt. Er mit nix, ich mit Minifunzel ohne Prüfzeichen. Ich war danach nicht mehr in der Lage aufzustehen, daher Polizei gekommen, ich in den Krankenwagen, mein Rad von Polizei mitgenommen, einen Tag später wieder bekommen ohne Bemerkungen zu meinem Licht. Ach ja, der der Gegner hat 100% Schuldanteil bekommen und ich von seiner Haftpflicht nen schönen Scheck zur Begleichung meiner beschäditgten Sachen wie z. B. den zertrümmerten Helm.


----------



## bettseeker (18. März 2013)

Gezeitenfuerst schrieb:


> Ich verklag doch auch nicht jeden, der mich im Swingerclub durchrempelt.




Moin, Herr Gezeitenfuerst.


----------



## Seppo73 (18. März 2013)

bettseeker schrieb:


> Moin, Herr Gezeitenfuerst.


 
Der ist gut


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (18. März 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Nun gut, i... beschäditgten Sachen wie z. B. den zertrümmerten Helm.



Danke dir für deine Anteilnahme. Ich kann Dir jedoch versichern, dass ein eingerissener Fingernagel mich nicht wirklich zum Weinen bringt.  

Ich habe allerdings nur auf die Antworten vor mir reagiert, welche doch eine gehörige Portion Ironie enthielten.


 Bettseekerli

Immer noch sauer, weil du nicht in den Club durftest?


----------



## dickerbert (18. März 2013)

Gezeitenfuerst schrieb:


> Bettseekerli
> 
> Immer noch sauer, weil du nicht in den Club durftest?


Du weißt es noch nicht?! Ist dir noch nicht aufgefallen, wie es im Darkroom immer riecht?!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (18. März 2013)

Das isses ja, selbst bei Straßenbeleuchtung muss ich immer zweimal hingucken, wenn da wieder so ne Leuchte in "Tarnung" (kein/unzulängliches Licht, keine Reflektoren, dunkle Kleidung) unterwegs ist. Da muss ich mir jedes Mal echt nen bissigen Kommentar verkneifen. Aber naja, ist ja nicht meine Gesundheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (19. März 2013)

Seit letztem Wochenende hab ich auch mal wieder was, was hier ganz gut reinpasst:

Kurz vorm Gipfel unseres Hausberges steht eine kleine Hütte der örtlichen Bergwacht. Wir hatten kurz angehalten, als eine Familie mit Vater, Mutter und 2 Kindern vorbeiläuft. Da wurden wir Zeugen folgender Konversation:

Kleine Tochter zur Mutter: "Du was ist denn eine Bergwacht?"
Die Mutter antwortet ganz trocken: "Die passt auf, dass der Berg nicht wegläuft"

Wir mussten uns echt in Zaum halten, um nicht vom Rad zu fallen vor lauter Lachen Kindererziehung vom Feinsten


----------



## Deleted 174584 (19. März 2013)

> Kleine Tochter zur Mutter: "Du was ist denn eine Bergwacht?"
> Die Mutter antwortet ganz trocken: "Die passt auf, dass der Berg nicht wegläuft"


Hört sich im ersten Moment zwar lustig an, aber bei genauerem überlegen ist das garnicht so witzig - die Aussage kam wahrscheinlich zu Stande weil die Mutti die nervigen Fragen der kleinen nicht mehr hören wollte oder eben weil Sie es selber nicht besser weiß was die Bergwacht denn genau tut...

...naja wenn die Tochter immer solche Antworten bekommt, dann kann man schonmal davon ausgehen, dass die Dame mit 15-16 beim Eintritt in die Ausbildung genauso linke Hände und wenig Allgemeinwissen hat wie momentan 70% der Bewerber auf Lehrstellen bei uns im Handwerk...


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. März 2013)

...und Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass man als Kind nicht bierernst durchs Leben mäandert, sondern sehr wohl unterscheiden kann was ein Joke sein soll und was nicht  .

Meine beiden Kurzen und ich erzählen uns Dünnpfiff, dass es nur so kracht und beide sind im bzw. kommen aufs Gymnasium.
Die wissen sehr gut, was "Original" ist und was "Fälschung"  .


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (19. März 2013)

Gestern haben sie erzählt das die Mona Lisa in Eurer Küche hängt.


----------



## Harvester (19. März 2013)

Seine Frau heißt Mona?


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (19. März 2013)

Er hat Zwillinge geheiratet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (19. März 2013)

Intelligenz hin oder her. Traurig ist es wenn manche Leute noch nicht mal erkennen, wenn vor ihnen auf dem Fußweg sich ein Schatten von sich selbst bildet, der immer stärker zu erkennen ist. Da kann man mit noch soviel Licht am bike rum fahren und nach dem man sie anspricht, kommt nur "Och hab sie garnicht bemerkt!".
Oder sogar gestern die beiden Jungs die nebeneinander liefen, bei denen sich mir der Eindruck beim heranfahren ergab, als wollen die mich anhalten und mein bike klauen. 
5m vor dem einen, als er in meine Lampe starrte, gabs dann von ihm ein kleines zickzack gelaufe und ne Reaktion, als wäre er von einem UFO geweckt worden.


----------



## Promontorium (19. März 2013)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Oder sogar gestern die beiden Jungs die nebeneinander liefen, bei denen sich mir der Eindruck beim heranfahren ergab, als wollen die mich anhalten und mein bike klauen.
> 5m vor dem einen, als er in meine Lampe starrte, gabs dann von ihm ein kleines zickzack gelaufe und ne Reaktion, als wäre er von einem UFO geweckt worden.



Falls er Musik gehört hat, ist es zu erklären: multitasking-unfähig!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. März 2013)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Oder sogar gestern die beiden Jungs die nebeneinander liefen, bei denen sich mir der Eindruck beim heranfahren ergab, als wollen die mich anhalten und mein bike klauen.


Noch besser sind zwei rumstöckelnde Weiber, die angeregt miteinander diskutierend den Radweg auf voller Breite blockieren, mich auch noch anschauen und trotzdem erst 5m vorher erschreckt zusammenzucken und rufen "Huch, ein Radfahrer!  " und aufgescheucht zur Seite springen...


----------



## Shoxar (19. März 2013)

Noch besser sind diejenigen die dich schlicht Ignorieren.
"Hallo?"
"Achtung"
"Hallo?"

Und schauen beide nach vorne als würden sie nichts merken (Schwer möglich wenn ich direkt dahinter bin und es sonst totenstill ist). Egal, am Grünstreifen vorbei und fertig. Waren zu meinem Erstaunen auch noch jüngere Frauen, dachte eigentlich die Ignoranz fängt eher bei älteren an. Ist aber dann anscheinend anders herum.

Im Wald trifft man dann eher auf fröhliche Menschen, da geht es ja fast schon familiär zu 
Die ignoranten "Hochleistungssportler" haben wohl zu viele Abgase geschnuppert.


----------



## flyingcruiser (19. März 2013)

mit ordentlich licht die fußgänger vom radweg vertreiben ist aber schon toll


----------



## nukular2008 (19. März 2013)

Schlimmer finde ich eigentlich noch die Schlangenlinienfahrer /-läufer, die einem die Illusion lassen man kommt locker vorbei, nur um dann doch wieder rüberzuziehen...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. März 2013)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> mit ordentlich licht die fußgänger vom radweg vertreiben ist aber schon toll


Na klar, geblendete Fußgänger springen besonders schnell in die schwarze Nacht. Ist ja ein Reflex, dorthin zu treten, wo man nichts sieht. Als Radler ist es auch immer wieder nett, wenn Autofahrer versuchen, mit Fernlicht das Fabrikat des Bikes zu erkennen.


----------



## cytrax (20. März 2013)

Nur blöd wenn die eigene Lampe heller is als das Fernlicht des Autos


----------



## Onkel Manuel (20. März 2013)

Situationskomik heute aufm Weg zur Arbeit: Vor mir aufm Radweg eine Mutter mit ihrem Kind (etwa 4 Jahre alt), beide aufm Rad und nebeneinander. Ich also so:

*honkhonk*

Die Mutter zieht nach rechts, bedrängt dadurch natürlich ihr Kind und auf gleicher Höhe kommt dann promt ein schnippisches "Eeeey!" von der Kleinen...


----------



## flyingcruiser (20. März 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Na klar, geblendete Fußgänger springen besonders schnell in die schwarze Nacht. Ist ja ein Reflex, dorthin zu treten, wo man nichts sieht. Als Radler ist es auch immer wieder nett, wenn Autofahrer versuchen, mit Fernlicht das Fabrikat des Bikes zu erkennen.



die liefen in die gleiche richtung wie ich - wenn sie sich also nicht umdrehen, werden sie nicht geblendet. außerdem: warum laufen die auf dem unbeleuchteten radweg, wenn 3 meter weiter ein beleuchteter fußweg ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. März 2013)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> die liefen in die gleiche richtung wie ich - wenn sie sich also nicht umdrehen, werden sie nicht geblendet. außerdem: warum laufen die auf dem unbeleuchteten radweg, wenn 3 meter weiter ein beleuchteter fußweg ist?


Na, die wollten sich beleuchtungstechnisch anpassen. Hättest du das auch getan, hätte es die einen dunkel im Dunkeln und die anderen hell im Hellen gegeben. Du hast diese wunderbare ying-yang Situation versemmelt!


----------



## na!To (21. März 2013)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Schlimmer finde ich eigentlich noch die Schlangenlinienfahrer /-läufer, die einem die Illusion lassen man kommt locker vorbei, nur um dann doch wieder rüberzuziehen...



...hatte ich erst gestern Früh wieder. 

Auf dem *3m breiten* Rad-/Fußweg, welcher sich auf einem Damm des lokalen Flusses befindet, läuft ein Typ mit Anzug, Aktentasche und, wie sich später herraustellte, Kopfhörern im Ohr.
Ich hab den Typ 500m weiter vor mir gesehen, stur gerade aus, auf der rechten Seite, in die gleiche Richtung laufend. Als ich dann zu ihm aufgeschlossen hatte, an ihm vorbei wollte, läuft er ohne Vorwarnung nach links, mir *direkt* vors Rad.

Hallo Boden! Er hat sich dann mit schmwerzverzerrtem Gesicht entschuldigt. Da hat mein Rad, in seinem Rücken, wohl weh getan.


----------



## koniker (21. März 2013)

Also mir ist ja letztens was passiert, was das Fussvolk etwas netter dastehen lässt.. 
Ich bin mit meinem Fully an den Bahnhof gefahren, stellte dann fest, dass ich erst den Zug 'ne Stunde später nehmen konnte und beschloss, kurz noch zu 'nem Kumpel zu fahren, der "nur den Berg hoch" wohnt. 
Fuhr also hoch, ca. 50% der Strecke auf dem Hinterrad, weil ich es einfach nicht lassen kann zu spielen. Auf dem Weg war so 'ne Mutti mit 2 Kindern in dieselbe Richtung wie ich unterwegs (schätzungsweise 2 und 4, oder so), der größere lief mit Blickrichtung zu mir und erwischte mich bei einem guten Wheelie (ca. 100-150m) und war hellauf begeistert davon. 
Auf Höhe der drei schrie die Mutti mich förmlich an mit "Nochmal!!! Nochmal!!!"

Gibt also doch Leute, die das begeistert.


----------



## ventizm (21. März 2013)

ich find´s immer ein bisschen seltsam, wenn ich diese ganzen negativen erfahrungen lese. wenn ich den mal in kontakt mit dem fussvolk komme, dann sind´s eigentlich immer situationen ähnlich wie in dem post über mir.

beispiel: ich bin mal bei uns diese schöne, lange treppe zur u-bahnn runtergefahren und unten standen zwei mitarbeiterinnen der verkehrsbetriebe. ich dachte schon "oh, jetzt gibt´s ärger". aber nein, die beiden haben mich mit einem grinsen empfangen und die eine meinte dann "das war ja schon nicht schlecht, aber wenn sie die treppe jetzt wieder hochfahren, dann bin ich richtig beeindruckt."

man mag´s kaum glauben, aber es geht auch anders. am coolsten find ich eigentlich die alten omas, die sind meist richtig begeistert.

ah, von wegen omas... da fällt mir grad noch was ein. ich war auf dem heimweg, nach einer riesigen matschtour im bus. mustert mich die ganze zeit so ´ne oma und meint irgendwann: "wie sie aussehen, so schmutzig und verschwitzt. hach, wenn ich nochmal zwanzig wär." und grinst dabei auf eine sehr verdächtige art. ich hab dann nur noch so wie der hier  geguckt. ja, das war mal eine ganz neue erfahrung.


----------



## Osama (21. März 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> ja, das war mal eine ganz neue erfahrung.



_*iiiiihhhhhhh*_


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. März 2013)

Äh Pfui Kopfkino.............


----------



## Alex-M. (18. April 2013)

Befahre heute bei uns im Wald einen stark abschüssigen, völlig zerfurchten und matschigen Trail, als vor mir auf einmal 4 Bodenperforierer mit ihren Stöckchen auftauchen, die sich links und rechts des Weges (dort war es nicht matschig) vorsichtig hinunter "arbeiteten".
Als die eine mich sah rief sie gleich zu den anderen" Vorsicht Radfahrer"
Mein Kommentar dazu war dann: " Ganz schön matschig hier was?"
Da schaut die eine mich völlig entgeistert an, so als könnte sie nicht glauben was sie sieht und fragt:" Welcher Hirnverbrannte fährt denn hier mit dem Fahrrad runter?"
"Na, ich" war die Antwort, worauf sie entgegnete" Jaaa, das sehe ich"!

Ihr hättet das Gesicht sehen müssen! Kommt hier natürlich nicht so witzig rüber wie es vor Ort war.


----------



## DANYY (24. April 2013)

Gestern auf einer Strasse ohne Radweg. Auto hubt mich auf den Gehweg weil er es sonst nicht schafft an mir wegen dem Gegenverkehr vorbei zu fahren. 100 Meter weiter an der Ampel frag ich Ihn ob es das grad wert war da er auch nicht schneller sei. Die Antwort! " Gefällt es dir Fahrrad zu fahren? Stehst du darauf dir den Sattel in den Arsxxxx zu stecken? 

Es ist manchmal sehr schwer nicht völlig auszurasten  und solche  aus dem Auto zu ziehen. Die Geduld wird an einer roten Ampel da sehr auf die Probe gestellt. Der Witz ist das das alles nur vom Beifahrer kam und der Fahrer einfach nur Still war.


----------



## na!To (24. April 2013)

DANYY schrieb:


> Gestern auf einer Strasse ohne Radweg. Auto hubt mich auf den Gehweg weil er es sonst nicht schafft an mir wegen dem Gegenverkehr vorbei zu fahren. 100 Meter weiter an der Ampel frag ich Ihn ob es das grad wert war da er auch nicht schneller sei. Die Antwort! " Gefällt es dir Fahrrad zu fahren? Stehst du darauf dir den Sattel in den Arsxxxx zu stecken?
> 
> Es ist manchmal sehr schwer nicht völlig auszurasten  und solche  aus dem Auto zu ziehen. Die Geduld wird an einer roten Ampel da sehr auf die Probe gestellt. Der Witz ist das das alles nur vom Beifahrer kam und der Fahrer einfach nur Still war.



Drüber stehen. Und einfach auf der Strasse weiter fahren. Ist dein gutes Recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (24. April 2013)

Tür aufreißen, eins auf die Fresse hauen und ihn dann vors nächste Auto schmeißen...












...ach nee, sorry! Wir sind hier ja nicht in Moskau...


----------



## homerjay (24. April 2013)

DANYY schrieb:


> Gestern auf einer Strasse ohne Radweg. Auto hubt mich auf den Gehweg weil er es sonst nicht schafft an mir wegen dem Gegenverkehr vorbei zu fahren. 100 Meter weiter an der Ampel frag ich Ihn ob es das grad wert war da er auch nicht schneller sei. Die Antwort! " Gefällt es dir Fahrrad zu fahren? Stehst du darauf dir den Sattel in den Arsxxxx zu stecken?
> 
> Es ist manchmal sehr schwer nicht völlig auszurasten  und solche  aus dem Auto zu ziehen. Die Geduld wird an einer roten Ampel da sehr auf die Probe gestellt. Der Witz ist das das alles nur vom Beifahrer kam und der Fahrer einfach nur Still war.



Passende Antwort: "Du solltest nicht von Dir auf andere schließen!" Wäre mir aber wahrscheinlich auch erst eingefallen, wenn ich nur noch die Rücklichter am Horizont gesehen hätte.


----------



## mäxx__ (24. April 2013)

Gestern Abend auf dem Weg nach Hause treffe ich auf einen älteren Herrn, der ebenfalls mit dem Radl unterwegs war.

Sobald es wärmer wird treffe ich ihn regelmässig mit dem Rad.

Er kommt mir also entgegen, ich grüße ihn und was sagt er?

"mei, er scho wieda" und grinst mich an. 








P.S. Wir haben uns das letzte Mal im September gesehen....)


----------



## Deleted 217350 (24. April 2013)

DANYY schrieb:


> Gestern auf einer Strasse ohne Radweg. Auto hubt mich auf den Gehweg weil er es sonst nicht schafft an mir wegen dem Gegenverkehr vorbei zu fahren. 100 Meter weiter an der Ampel frag ich Ihn ob es das grad wert war da er auch nicht schneller sei. Die Antwort! " Gefällt es dir Fahrrad zu fahren? Stehst du darauf dir den Sattel in den Arsxxxx zu stecken?
> 
> Es ist manchmal sehr schwer nicht völlig auszurasten  und solche  aus dem Auto zu ziehen. Die Geduld wird an einer roten Ampel da sehr auf die Probe gestellt. Der Witz ist das das alles nur vom Beifahrer kam und der Fahrer einfach nur Still war.





Merke gut:


----------



## null-2wo (24. April 2013)

DANYY schrieb:


> Gestern auf einer Strasse ohne Radweg. Auto hubt mich auf den Gehweg weil er es sonst nicht schafft an mir wegen dem Gegenverkehr vorbei zu fahren. 100 Meter weiter an der Ampel frag ich Ihn ob es das grad wert war da er auch nicht schneller sei. Die Antwort! " Gefällt es dir Fahrrad zu fahren? Stehst du darauf dir den Sattel in den Arsxxxx zu stecken?
> 
> Es ist manchmal sehr schwer nicht völlig auszurasten  und solche  aus dem Auto zu ziehen. Die Geduld wird an einer roten Ampel da sehr auf die Probe gestellt. Der Witz ist das das alles nur vom Beifahrer kam und der Fahrer einfach nur Still war.



whoa, krass. 
wahrscheinlich wäre ich erstens nicht zur seite gefahren, sondern hätte  mitten auf der strasse angehalten und ihn gefragt, was das bitte soll. 
aber bei dem spruch an der ampel wärs wahrscheinlich eskaliert, spätestens nach ein paar beleidigenden spekulationen über seine ahnenreihe oder erziehung.


----------



## dickerbert (24. April 2013)

So ein Kollege wäre mir der Verlust einer Flasche wert gewesen. Schön offen und mitten in den Schritt des Beifahrers. Am besten voll mit Apfelsaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (24. April 2013)

Ich hab heut das IBC-Shirt auf Arbeit an...

Arbeitskollegin: "Ich frag mich schon die ganze Zeit wie ihr im Internet radelt."


----------



## ventizm (24. April 2013)

wollte sie witzig sein oder ist sie einfach doof?


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (24. April 2013)

Hallo,

gestern Abend passiert:

Wir sind zu dritt unterwegs, meine zwei Kollegen wiegen ca. 25 kg weniger wie ich und wir strampeln einen schönen Berg hoch. Da ich bergauf nicht mit ihnen mithalten kann, warten sie halt oben auf mich.

Kurz vor dem Treffpunkt, an einer fiesen und steilen Stelle, kommt ein Mann mit Outdoorkinderwagen und einem kleinen Jungen auf mich zu. Der Kleine freut sich richtig, aber als ich an denen vorbei war, sagte der Kleine:

"Gell, das war jetzt der Lahme"

Ich bin fast vom Bike gefallen, elender Rotzlöffel 

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## ventizm (24. April 2013)

wie alt war der denn ungefähr?


----------



## Enginejunk (24. April 2013)

das mit dem autofahrer und gehweg ist mir auch schon passiert, er dann die scheibe runter und gesagt (relativ freundlich) : fahr doch aufm gehweg, besser für beide! ich darauf nur: ich darf doch ne, beschwer dich beim ramsauer! 

er daraufhin: na der wi**er gehört eh erschossen! 


fand ich irgendwie amüsant....


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (24. April 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> wie alt war der denn ungefähr?



Keine 5 Jahre, elender Rotzlöffel


----------



## Mulk (24. April 2013)

Ich muss zurzeit eher mit Radfahrern ärgern als mit Wanderen...du bist ganz allein irgendwo mitten im Wald...denkste...alle paar Minuten kommen dir zum teil richtig große Gruppen mit Mountainbikern entgegen. Da wünscht man sich schon fast dasses wieder Regnet oder Kalt wird.


----------



## tane (24. April 2013)

...in deinem privatwald! so eine sauerei!


----------



## 4mate (24. April 2013)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Keine 5 Jahre, elender Rotzlöffel


Kindermund tut Wahrheit kund! Papa & Sohn & Outdoorkinderwagen (mit dem - hoffentlich - Schwesterchen)
 sind ja öfters unterwegs und sehen die MTB jetzt in Horden das Naturerlebnis erzwingend.
 Der kleine Junge, wie alle kleinen Jungen fasziniert von Maschinen jeglicher Art, von Dampfmaschine bis 
Mountainbikermenschmaschinedampfeineheit. Irgendwann wird im aufgefallen sein dass 
am Berg die drahtigen vorneweg stürmen und nach einer Weile kommt ein einzelner beleibter schwitzender rotköpfiger Mountainbiker ums Eck.
 Dann wird der Junge gefragt haben, warum diese Menschmaschineeinheit hinterher fährt.
 Der Papa wird gesagt haben "Das ist der Lahme. Im fehlt Kraft und Kondition. Raucher. 
Da er 25 Kg schwerer als die Klettermaxen ist, hat er bergab Vorteile, die Maxen müssen kurbeln
 um sich in seinem Windschatten zu halten während der die Füße hochnimmt und das Naturlebnis in die Landschaft 
schauend aktiv genießt, während die Maxen geduckt windschnittig nix von der Landschaft sehen"


----------



## kroiterfee (24. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (25. April 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> wollte sie witzig sein oder ist sie einfach doof?



Es klang stark nach witzig, würde auch sehr in ihrer Natur liegen

Gestern in der Fahrschule:
"Du machst du bestimmt Motorrad."
"Nein, Auto."
"Ich hätte schwören können du machst Motorrad, du siehst schon so aus wie ein Biker."


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. April 2013)

Die Tage  auf dem Weg zum Trödelmarkt mit mein Bike  .Da ich noch in Wintermodus unterwegs bin ,sprich ne MJ 880 aufn Helm montiert habe ,kam ich an 3 fleißigen Häuslebauer vorbei .
Meint der eine zum anderen :"Guck ma der Biker is bestimmt bei Goggle angestellt ,der hat ne Kamera aufn Kopp und nu hat er uns bei malochen gefilmt !!" 

Bin an ihnen kommentarlos vorbeigefahren ,hab se in der ungewissheit gelassen und habe die Straßen weiter "gefilmt"


----------



## derSilas (29. April 2013)

Stellst dus auf die Videoseite?


----------



## Carnologe (29. April 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> So ein Kollege wäre mir der Verlust einer Flasche wert gewesen. Schön offen und mitten in den Schritt des Beifahrers. Am besten voll mit Apfelsaft



Das dachte ich auch, als ich morgens zur Arbeit geradelt bin. Ich habe niemanden behindert, doch irgendwann überholte mich langsam ein Auto. Der Fahrer kurbelt die Scheibe der Beifahrerseite runter und brüllt mich an: "Ihr Ar***löcher!" (ein zweiter Biker fuhr hinter mir). Wie kann man am frühen Morgen nur so schlecht gelaunt sein? Immerhin konnte ich mit dem anderen Biker darüber lachen


----------



## bikefun2009 (29. April 2013)

derSilas schrieb:


> Stellst dus auf die Videoseite?



Dir is schon klar das ne Mj 880, ne Bikelampe is?!


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. April 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Kindermund tut Wahrheit kund! Papa & Sohn & ....


...

Ich glaube eher seine 2 Kumpels oben unterhielten sich: "Wann kommt denn die lahme Schnecke endlich."

Das hat der Kleine aufgeschnappt und aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert.

Ich würde den beiden Kollegen mal auf den Zahn fühlen...


----------



## derSilas (30. April 2013)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Dir is schon klar das ne Mj 880, ne Bikelampe is?!



Und lesen kann ich auch. Ich fand den witzig.


----------



## cytrax (1. Mai 2013)

derSilas schrieb:


> Stellst dus auf die Videoseite?



Ironie  vergessen


----------



## _DrJekyll_ (5. Mai 2013)

Eben auf einem schön einsamen naturbelassenen trail nett einen herrn gefragt, ob er mir nicht platz machen wolle.

Bekam dann als Antwort nur "is das hier n radweg!? (keine Antwort) NEE!"
Habe mich dann entschieden mich nicht für sein Verständnis und seine Offenheit zu bedanken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (5. Mai 2013)

Wenn wir Tourenradler jetzt mal als Fußvolk werten:

Heute hatten sich vier Senioren mit Tourenrädern auf einen total abgesoffenen und verschlammten Trail verirrt und standen planlos im Sumpf, als ich schon ziemlich eingesaut angeplatscht kam. 
Kommentar einer Seniorin: "Guck', der hat keine Schutzbleche! Die sind Mist, da klebt der Schlamm drunter und dann kann man nicht mehr fahren!".


----------



## Free_Rider94 (5. Mai 2013)

Hatte letzt auch ne für mich recht lustige erfahrung mit wanderern..

Bin grad aufm heimweg vom trail (DH also fullface etc.) vor mir zwei wanderer, da ich keine klingel oder dergleichen hab schön langsam rangefahren und bei 10m abstand recht laut gerufen das sie bitte platz machen. Keine reaktion darauf, also nochmal.. Das Spiel hat sich dann hingezogen bis ich 1m hinter den beiden war und nochmal gerufen hab. Typische Reaktion: erschreckt und zur Seite gesprungen. Sagt nicht echt der eine zum anderen (beide etwas älter schätze 60-70 ) "Mensch Horst, jetzt stehn wa blöd im weg rum nur weil du dein Hörgerät vergessen hast" 
Ich musste mich so beherrschen mich nicht kaputt zu lachen


----------



## greifswald (5. Mai 2013)

Vorhin in Essen: 
Wir fahren langsam im Wald bergauf einen "Reitweg", da steht eine Gruppe älterer Herren (vermutlich über 70) mit nicht angeleinten Hunden (also nicht Pferden...) am Eck. Einer rastet aus und ruft:"Das is kein Fahrradweg - ich zeig euch an!"

Recht überrascht wg seiner grundlosen Reaktion aber sehr freundlich und verständnisvoll habe ich ihn dann befragt, was ihn denn jetzt störe.

Seine holprige Antwort: 

"Ich gehöre zum örtlichen Reitverein und pass hier auf!"

Nicht besonders komischer Spruch aber dir Gesamtsituation war so prägend, dass der Spruch nun ein running gag wird ;-)


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Mai 2013)

Heute kurz vor Mittag, so 11:40. Ich fahre recht zügig einen alten zerhauenen Wirtschaftsweg runter, wo man nur die Mittelspur nutzen kann und da noch genug ausweichen muss.Direkt hinter einer Rechtskurve steht urplötzlich ein fein gewaschener silbermetallisch angehauchter Jeep in der Pampa... abgeholzt und brach. Davor schnüffelt ein deutsches Langhaar im abgestorbenen Gras. Denke mir so... Gas raus. Kommt hinter der Karre ein Typ in Outbackklamotten und Jagdgewehr hervor... Flinte gerade im Durchladen.

"Sie können nicht immer so schnell hier durchfahren. Da kann ein Kinderwagen hochkommen!" sagt er und klappt den Lauf nach oben^^

"Welcher Trottel würde hier denn einen Kinderwagen hochschieben?" ich so eingeschüchtert.

"Wünsch ihnen viel Spass bei der weiterfahrt"... läd durch.

Naja... bin dann weitergefahren. Nach 400m und ein paar rechts links kombinationen bin ich mir ziemlich sicher , dass ich das mit dem durchladen nicht persönlich nehmen muss. Mal eine ausgesprochen "menschliche" Situation mit anderen Waldbewohnern^^

Auf der anderen Seite hab ich wohl ein wenig Rotwild vor Peng bewahrt, was eh zur Zeit nicht erlaubt ist. Find schon Zielübungen böse genug!


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Mai 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> "Wünsch ihnen viel Spass bei der weiterfahrt"... läd durch.
> 
> Naja... bin dann weitergefahren. Nach 400m und ein paar rechts links kombinationen bin ich mir ziemlich sicher , dass ich das mit dem durchladen nicht persönlich nehmen muss.



 

Auch wenn es im Nachhinein halb so wild ist, aber das ordnungsgemäße Führen einer Waffe beinhaltet sicher auch, dass man in einem Streitgespräch nicht gerade die Waffe startklar macht - Stichwort "charakterliche Eignung".


Mir kamen gestern auch Vater und Sohn, schwerbewaffnet und im Tea-Party-Freizeitanzug in einem völlig menschenleeren Wald auf kaum befahrbaren Rückegassen entgegen. Als sie mich freundlich zurückgegrüßt haben, begann ich wieder mit der Atmung... 

Dass an der nächsten Weggablung ein Auto mit landesfremdem Kennzeichen (weiß jetzt noch nicht, was es war) stand, gab mir nachträglich nochmal einen kleinen Stromschlag und ich fragte mich, was das dt. Waffenrecht darüber sagt.


----------



## bikefun2009 (6. Mai 2013)

Ne Pistole oder Gewehr muss entweder in einen abschließbaren Waffen Transportkoffer sein oder für die Pirsch,  ungeladen sein, so bald diese transportiert wird .Bei Schrotflinten is diese geöffnet (geknickt) zu transportieren .Geladen oder scharf gemacht werden darf diese erst ,wenn die Waffe unmittelbar zum einsatz kommt. Das heisst wenn das Ziel (Scheibe oder Wild) ins Visier genommen wird . Dies is für den Normalfall so zu handhaben um niemanden zu gefährden...Polizei und Personenschützer und Armee mal ausgenommen 

Grober anhaltspunkt wie mit Waffen ,die berechtigtige Personen führen dürfen(WBK),  umzugehen ist .

Den genauen wortlaut kann man im Waffenrecht nachschauen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. Mai 2013)

Wir haben uns, also der Jäger und ich, in einem absolut freundlichen Tonfall unterhalten. Ich glaub der Moment, als ich um die Kurve gekommen bin und er gerade laden wollte, war zeitlich ziemlich genau gelegt


----------



## DHK (7. Mai 2013)

sei froh das du keine Wildsau unterm Hintern hattest 


also die von Alutech


----------



## Boogiemonster (8. Mai 2013)

Sonntag mit 2 Kollegen auf nem Stückchen Hometrail gefahren, der später wieder die Waldautobahn kreuzt. Meine Kumpels sind vorweg gefahren, da ich ne Helmkamera oben drauf hatte. Habe sie nur dran, wenn wir wirklich auf den lohnenswerten Abschnitten sind. Sonst nerven mich mittlerweile die laufenden Sprüche. Aber der hier war cool 

Auf dem Wanderweg ca. 15 Stockenten, alle jenseits der 60 Jahre. Der letzte ältere Herr sieht mich und ruft in seine Gruppe : 

"Achtung, macht mal Platz, die Presse will Durch! "


Wir fandens lustig :-D


----------



## TheBlues (17. Juni 2013)

waren gestern auf nem stark befahrenen trail unterwegs. kamen uns 2 wanderer entgegen:
wenns euch (mountainbiker) nicht gäb, würden die ganzen wege zuwachsen


----------



## Innocent (18. Juni 2013)

Mein "leicht" übergewichtiger Nachbar nicht ganz ernsthaft zur mir:
"Wenn ich dich aus dem Wald kommen sehe, da werde ich jedes mal neidisch. Ich bin jetzt auch nach einem Heimtrainier am gucken, so einen mit Elektroantrieb"


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juni 2013)

Boogiemonster schrieb:


> "Achtung, macht mal Platz, die Presse will Durch! "



Den hatte ich auch noch nicht!


----------



## Acksel (29. Juni 2013)

Auf dem weg zum Skatepark mit nem Kumpel mit ca. 30 Km/h, die meinung einer Passantin:
"Die könn' doch hier nicht einfach so langfahren ! Die müssen doch Blinken!"

Ich muss mir wohl bald ne Rundumleuchte ans Dirtbike schrauben...


----------



## Deleted 224116 (14. August 2013)

Der beste Spruch heute kam von mir selbst und führte zu eisigem Schweigen bei meinen Begegnungen im Wald...

Nämlich "Hallo"... 

Erst eine junge Dame die sichtlich mit ihrem Handy beschäftigt war (kann man verstehen), dann ein Mann in Lauf bzw. Trainingsklamotten, der mich nur ungläubig anschaute, als hätte er meine Sprache nicht verstanden 

Ich komm in solchen Momenten aus dem lachen kaum noch raus, wobei es eigentlich tragisch ist, dass manche Leute gar nix sagen. 

Nachdem direkt vor mir dann noch ne Frau mit Hund auftauchte und sie selbigen dann am Halsband packte um zu verhindern dass ich ihn plattfahre, bedankte ich mich artig. Keinerlei Reaktion auch hier.


----------



## theDaftMau5 (14. August 2013)

Neulich auch was tolles Gehabt... Warte im park auf nen Kumpel, ne ältere Dame kommt vorbei, zeigt auf meinen Downhiller und sagt verwundert "Das sieht aber schick aus, junger Mann! *Auf Dämpfer zeig* Ist da der Motor?"

....Habe höflich verneint und in mich rein gegrinst


----------



## flyingcruiser (14. August 2013)

Mein Vermieter zu unserem Haufen aus Protektoren und Rädern: "That looks serious."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (14. August 2013)

theDaftMau5 schrieb:


> Neulich auch was tolles Gehabt... Warte im park auf nen Kumpel, ne ältere Dame kommt vorbei, zeigt auf meinen Downhiller und sagt verwundert "Das sieht aber schick aus, junger Mann! *Auf Dämpfer zeig* Ist da der Motor?"
> 
> ....Habe höflich verneint und in mich rein gegrinst



Ist doch nett!


----------



## Voltage_FR (15. August 2013)

Kürzlich in Ischgl.

Wir nen steilen Schotterhang schiebend hoch, Pumpe ging wie Sau.
Hab dann nen Schluck aus der Trinklblase genommen.
Just in dem Moment kommen mir zwei Engländer entgegen.
Meint der eine zu mir: "is it Oxygen?" 
War allerdings so Platt, dass ich's erst gecheckt hab, wie die beiden weiter waren


----------



## tane (15. August 2013)

"...I frequently wish it were...!"


----------



## Paincake (17. August 2013)

Heute im Waldstück wo es auch Pferdewege gibt. Ich grade am Hügel runterbügeln, bremse ab, da Pferdeweg kreuzt. Reiter sieht mich wie ich fast stehe, da ich ihn gesehen hab und lässt ein herablassendes "Ignorantes Pack!" und "Ihr dürft hier nicht fahren" (o.ä.) von sich. Hätte gerne seine Vorurteile aufgeklärt aber auf ein "Es sind nicht alle gleich" usw. lies er sich gar nicht ein und stolzierte auf seinem Pferd davon. 

In 2 Jahren war das meine 2. negative Begegnung .... guter Durchschnitt, denk ich.


----------



## Zaskar01 (17. August 2013)

Frei nach den Ärzten (Lass die Nachbarn reden) :



> Bleib höflich und sag nichts - das ärgert sie am meisten



Hast doch alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## DerFalke (22. August 2013)

Heute nach der Radrunde noch in meinen Stammeiscafé gestoppt und eine Kleinigkeit bestellt. Draußen wurde gerade von der Aushilfe zusammengeräumt und als noch ein Paar kam einfach wieder ein Tisch hingestellt.
Denen gefiel aber es in der Sonne besser, also schnappte sich der Kerl den Tisch und trug ihn ~13m weiter weg. 

Als der Inhaber dann zum Bestellung aufnehmen rauskam hat der erstmal verdutzt nach den Gästen gesucht.
Als er dann sah wo die sitzen, guckt er mich an, zeigt auf mein Rad und fragt:"Kann ich mir den* ausleihen?"

Das war der Moment wo ich mich gar nicht mehr vor Lachen halten konnte. 

*der Inh. ist Italiener


----------



## Zaskar01 (23. August 2013)

Hihi ... mich hat gestern die Bedienung gefragt, ob ich auch Licht dabei hätte, es sei ja schon sehr dämmrig.  

Sie hat wohl den täglichen (akl.) Erdingerabsatz gefährdet gesehen 

Ich hab ihr dann erstmal das District3 ins Gesicht gehalten.


----------



## nepo (23. August 2013)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Hab dann nen Schluck aus der Trinklblase genommen.



Mit Trinkrucksäcken ist das gewöhnliche Volk eh total überfordert.
Einer fragte mich mal, ob ich gerade vom Tauchen komme...

Auf meiner Pässetour vor zwei Wochen hatte ich auch die interessantesten Reaktionen, als ich gefragt habe, ob ich hier schnell meine Trinkblase auffüllen dürfte.
"Meinst du FLASCHE?!" "Wo ist der Flasche, tu her!" usw
Am Besten ist es, wenn die Leute leicht nach vorne gebeugt links und rechts von einem (als wollten sie einem von vorne auf den Rücken schauen) nach der Flasche suchen.


----------



## Tankist (23. August 2013)

Auf meiner letzten Singlespeed-Tour komme ich zur Kaffee-Pause ins Waldlokal. Kommentar einiger Freerider: "Der hat's gut, bei dem kann nichts kaputt gehen." 

Auf derselben Tour fahre ich einen Anstieg mit wenig Geschwindigkeit. Ca. 30m vor mir gehen 2 Wanderer, die den ganzen Weg brauchen, mich aber bemerken. Der linke geht sofort nach rechts rüber, um Platz zu machen. Der rechte sieht mich auch und geht sofort nach links um mir Platz zu machen. Beide bleiben sie aber mitten auf dem Weg. Ich nur: ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quayle (23. August 2013)

Tankist schrieb:


> Der linke geht sofort nach rechts rüber, um Platz zu machen. Der rechte sieht mich auch und geht sofort nach links um mir Platz zu machen. Beide bleiben sie aber mitten auf dem Weg. Ich nur: ???



 A und B sitzen auf dem Dach. A fällt runter, B verschwindet, wer bleibt übrig?


----------



## Tankist (23. August 2013)

Quayle schrieb:


> A und B sitzen auf dem Dach. A fällt runter, B verschwindet, wer bleibt übrig?


 
Also nochmal . Die beiden hatten mich bemerkt und wollten mir Platz machen, konnten sich aber nicht einigen, wie. Das führte dazu, daß sie einfach die Plätze tauschten, während ich dann doch abbremsen mußte. Links und rechts vorbei ging nicht weil der Wegesrand auf 'nem Ssp bergauf unfahrbar war. Erst als ich direkt hinter ihnen stand, entschieden sich beide für eine Seite und ich konnte vorbei.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. August 2013)

Tankist schrieb:


> Also nochmal . Die beiden hatten mich bemerkt und wollten mir Platz machen, konnten sich aber nicht einigen, wie. Das führte dazu, daß sie einfach die Plätze tauschten, ...


Das scheint irgendwie der Normalfall zu sein.


----------



## Schildbürger (23. August 2013)

Quayle schrieb:


> A und B sitzen auf dem Dach. A fällt runter, B verschwindet, wer bleibt übrig?



Das kleine Wörtchen "und". Ein Klassiker!


----------



## Paincake (26. August 2013)

Tankist schrieb:


> Also nochmal . Die beiden hatten mich bemerkt und wollten mir Platz machen, konnten sich aber nicht einigen, wie. Das führte dazu, daß sie einfach die Plätze tauschten...



Haha, das ist mir am Freitag auch passiert.


----------



## Nachaz (18. November 2013)

Neulich ein Herr fortgeschrittenen Alters zu seiner weiblichen Begleitung, ebenfalls fortgeschrittenen Alters:


 Der hat "klingeling" gesagt, das bedeutet er hat keine Klingel am Fahrrad, er ist also ein ganz böser und charakterloser Mensch.
Dem konnte ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tankist (18. November 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Neulich ein Herr fortgeschrittenen Alters zu seiner weiblichen Begleitung, ebenfalls fortgeschrittenen Alters:
> 
> 
> Der hat "klingeling" gesagt, das bedeutet er hat keine Klingel am Fahrrad, er ist also ein ganz böser und charakterloser Mensch.
> Dem konnte ich nur zustimmen.


 
Es ist noch besser, wenn zusätzlich zum "klingeling" eine schöne schlammige Pfütze auf dem Weg ist, damit der Zustimmung gleich noch die Tat folgen kann.


----------



## Zaskar01 (18. November 2013)

Man sollte immer Alles geben, um unseren Ruf zu verbessern.


----------



## siq (20. November 2013)

Tankist schrieb:


> Es ist noch besser, wenn zusätzlich zum "klingeling" eine schöne schlammige Pfütze auf dem Weg ist, damit der Zustimmung gleich noch die Tat folgen kann.



oder wenn "klingeling" mitsamt Pfütze nicht reicht, dann bewirkt auch ein blockierenden Hinterrad wahre Wunder. Oft ist einem gar nicht bewusst, wie schnell manche plötzlich sein können


----------



## damage0099 (20. November 2013)

Gestern nacht durch's Städtchen von der Tour heim, junges Pärchen zu Fuß an einer Ecke, wo ich die Straße überqueren mußte:

"Boh, was ein cooles Rad. Guck mal, wo das die Lampe hat!"

Ich hatte ne Helmlampe.....


----------



## dickerbert (20. November 2013)

siq schrieb:


> oder wenn "klingeling" mitsamt Pfütze nicht reicht, dann bewirkt auch ein blockierenden Hinterrad wahre Wunder. Oft ist einem gar nicht bewusst, wie schnell manche plötzlich sein können


Meine Trinkflasche habe ich auch nur noch dabei, um sie offen auf nörgelnde Fußgänger zu werfen!


----------



## koniker (20. November 2013)

Neulich am Ende einer Tour fuhr ich in der Stadt über ne Brücke im Wheelie komplett und da lief mir sone Reihe Tussies in ner Reihe entgegen und als ich dann natürlich auch aufm hinterrad an ihnen vorbei gefahren hab ich nur gehört "isser jetzt cool oder was?"


----------



## mäxx__ (21. November 2013)

und?
warste cool??














Mädelz halt, ne


----------



## Sch4f (21. November 2013)

Klar isser Cool  ... sei ihm doch gegönnt  ... aber ob das so ein mietzenmagnet is sei jetzt mal dahingestellt 

Du musst die dann fragen ob sie bei dem nächsten Wheelie vorne auf dem Lenker sitzen wollen ;P


----------



## Bavragor (21. November 2013)

Also ich würde Kommas und eine ordentliche Struktur im Satzbau cool finden


----------



## Child3k (21. November 2013)

... andererseits bringt einem das beim Wheelie-fahren nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sch4f (21. November 2013)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Also ich würde Kommas und eine ordentliche Struktur im Satzbau cool finden



Sonderwünsche kosten Geld... PM an mich ... dann gibts .... auchn Satzbau. wie du ihn gerne wünschtest


----------



## Bener (21. November 2013)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Sonderwünsche kosten Geld... PM an mich ... dann gibts .... auchn Satzbau. wie du ihn gerne wünschtest



Na, Deine Kostprobe lässt auf jeden Fall zu wünschen übrig! Ich schreibe bzw spreche lieber eigenständig!

Bener


----------



## koniker (21. November 2013)

klar bin ich cool. 
ich persönlich fand den kommentar von ihr ja einfach zum schiessen


----------



## janmethner (22. November 2013)

Bin heute gerade dabei, mein Cube LTD Pro nach dem ersten Geländeritt zu putzen. Meine Nachbarin kommt heim, sieht mein Bike und meint: "Oh, hast du ein schönes neues Rad?" Sie weiss, dass mein altes Bulls geklaut wurde. 
Ich: "Ja - habs heute abgeholt. War nur gerade im Gelände, deswegen die Putzerei."
Sie: "Mei, dann kanns ja wieder jemand nehmen!"
Ich: "Gott bewahre! Hoffen wirs mal nicht!" 

Sie hat gut reden....ist schon eine ältere Dame und keine Bikerin.


----------



## Nico Laus (22. November 2013)

An einer Ampel:
Er: "Dürfen Sie denn so schnell fahren?!"
Ich schau ihn verdutzt an: "Warum?"
Er: "Na meins darf nur 25km/h fahren. Sie fahren doch bestimmt 30 und schneller."
Er zeigt auf mein Schloss: "Welchen Motor haben Sie da?"


----------



## Promontorium (22. November 2013)

Der Nico Laus darf das!


----------



## alli333i (22. November 2013)

Sag, du musst rechtzeitig bis zum 06.12. alle Stiefel in diesem Land bestücken. Wenn du anschließend (erst bei grün!) Davonschwebst sind dir freudige Blicke sicher!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (27. November 2013)

Das häufigste was ich oft zu hören bekomme ist "Feits da?!!" Manchmal auch "Dir feits jo woi komplett!!!"


----------



## Tankist (27. November 2013)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Das häufigste was ich oft zu hören bekomme ist "Feits da?!!" Manchmal auch "Dir feits jo woi komplett!!!"


 
Einfach dran vorbei fahren. Ein Biker muß nicht alle Fremdsprachen verstehen. Deutsch und englisch / französisch sollte ausreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (29. November 2013)

naja als Innergebirgler wirder das wohl verstehen!
 @JoeArschtreter
oda vastähst`as ned?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Dezember 2013)

Woi woi


----------



## bikefun2009 (8. Dezember 2013)

Heut beim Biken ,rollte Ich an einem Pärchen vorbei.Da sagte die Frau zu ihrem Mann : Guck mal so sieht der Wheinachtsmann 2020 aus ....


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. Dezember 2013)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Das häufigste was ich oft zu hören bekomme ist "Feits da?!!" Manchmal auch "Dir feits jo woi komplett!!!"



Na foahst z schnell an de Leit vobei


----------



## JoeArschtreter (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin eher der Meinung dass mir die Leute zu langsam dumm im Weg herumstehen aber das ist wohl eine Frage der Perspektive...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Dezember 2013)

Infernal schrieb:


> ca 12 Jähriger Gängstaaa
> "Kansch du Backflip aldaa?"
> 
> Antwort drauf:
> "Wenn ich Kunstturner wäre, dann viellecht" und weiter geradelt





Die heutige Jugend hat dünne Beine... mehr brauchen die aber auch nicht um ein Bike nur bergab zu bewegen. Das die Fahrwerke viel Arbeit erledigen, checken die nicht. 

Wo sind wir nur gelandet Deutschland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (10. Dezember 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Die heutige Jugend hat dünne Beine... mehr brauchen die aber auch nicht um ein Bike nur bergab zu bewegen. Das die Fahrwerke viel Arbeit erledigen, checken die nicht.
> 
> Wo sind wir nur gelandet Deutschland?




Ja, schlimm  .
Selbst Antworten auf Postings lassen über drei Jahre auf sich warten  .


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Dezember 2013)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Ja, schlimm  .
> Selbst Antworten auf Postings lassen über drei Jahre auf sich warten  .



Uuupppss...

diese Foren App "Tapatalk" hat mir wohl einen Streich gespielt und mich nicht zum letzten Beitrag gebracht beim Durchstöbern und ich Trottel geb dann meinen Senf halt dazu ohne auf das Datum zu achten... 

Hat sich aber trotzdem nix an meiner Meinung geändert


----------



## Konfuzius (11. Dezember 2013)

Die Gassigeherin mit Panik in den Augen zu ihrem Hund, der sich gerade auf uns zubewegte:
"Nein! Nicht zu den Bikern, da machst du dich schmutzig!"

Bin fast vom Rad gekippt...


----------



## Nachaz (30. Dezember 2013)

"Schlammteufel, hast wohl keinen Respekt vor der Natur?"
(wohlgemerkt Begegnung auf dem Radweg/Bürgersteig)


----------



## na!To (7. Januar 2014)

Vorgestern das erste Mal mit meiner Freundin biken gewesen. Bergauf fahren wir an zwei älteren Pärchen vorbei, eine der Frauen grinsend:
"Achtung, da kommen ein paar schnelle!"

Meine Liebste lächelt, ist glücklich. Ich schau auf den Computer, 7km/h, und schluchze ...


----------



## stanleydobson (16. Januar 2014)

hab mich letens in der stadt auf dem radweg mal wieder geärgert

da ist so eine 10 meter unterbrechung wegen nem brunnenplatz....ich fahr schritttempo und überhole einen fussgänger, plöttzlich sieht der nen bus oder so und rennt von hinten an mir vorbei und kreuzt meinen weg. Ich steig in die eisen und gugg ihn böse an, er zeigt mir den vogel und fragt mich ob das ein radweg wäre.

hab ich ihn mal gefragt ob er lesen kann und auf das schild 2 meter hinter mir gezeigt.... da hat ers maul nicht mehr aufbekommen


----------



## ventizm (16. Januar 2014)

hach, was bin ich froh das es schilder gibt.


----------



## stanleydobson (16. Januar 2014)

tja manche rallens ohne halt  icht... gleiches spiel an den rechtsabbieger ampeln... wenn man da versucht noch über grün zu kommen wird man regelmäßig von den abbiegern geschnitten.....kann ich oft nur wählen zwischen anfahren lassen oder dann vor der roten ampel zu stehen wenn endlich alle mal vorbei sind...zum kotzen is das bei uns in der city


----------



## Promontorium (16. Januar 2014)

Raus aus Meeeeenz!


----------



## 1PocketRocket (21. Januar 2014)

Neulich von einer, zick zack auf dem Radweg gehenden, Fussgängerin: Na sie wissen auch nicht wohin sie wollen.!?!?!
Antwort : Solange sie nicht den Unterschied zwischen Fuß- und Rad-Weg kennen , nehme ich mir auch meinen Freiraum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (21. Januar 2014)

Bei solch einer Situation muss man es wie ein Kumpel machen, der den Leuten dann schon fast einen Wissenschaftlichen Vortrag darüber hält. Die meisten flüchten nach kurzer Zeit. Aber hauptsache noch ne Kassette ins Ohr gedrückt! ;D


----------



## pndrev (3. Februar 2014)

"Servus!"
"Servus! Hat die kein Abblendlicht?"
"Das *ist* das Abblendlicht!"
"Glaub ich nicht... wie sieht dann das Fernlicht aus?"
*klick*
"Allmächt, ich bin blind..."

(Alles mit Lachen und Grinsen abgelaufen, Heimwerkertypen samt ihren Hunden... Ich glaube die basteln jetzt zuhause ihre Autostrahler in die Taschenlampen...)


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Februar 2014)

Fahre steil bergauf einem Typen entgegen der aufopferungsvoll damit anfängt, mir Äste vom Weg zu räumen als er mich sieht mit dem Kommentar, dass da für mich jetzt keine Äste zu liegen haben. Firma hat dann artig gedankt und weiter gings....


----------



## ventizm (4. Februar 2014)

so ein glück muss man haben. ich hoffe du hast dir gleich die nummer geben lassen.


----------



## Promontorium (4. Februar 2014)

???


----------



## ventizm (4. Februar 2014)

na, dann könnte er sich den kerl buchen oder so und hat bei jedem uphill einen cleanen trail.


----------



## dickerbert (4. Februar 2014)

Nur weil er sich bereitwillig vor einem bückt (um Äste aufzuheben), heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man ihn auch buchen kann. Bumsgeiles Pack hier im Forum!


----------



## ventizm (4. Februar 2014)

das war jetzt deine interpretation...


----------



## corra (4. Februar 2014)

kleines kind im ort zu mir " guck mal der hat solche monsterreifen ( mittem fattbike ) der kann bestimmt übers wasser fahren " sein daddy ihm nen spruch gedrückt ich bin dan zum kanal runter dort ist der anleger ca 2m breit aus holz ca 10 cm geflutet als ich dan die 200 meter in deren sichtbereich wirklich auf dem kanal gefahren bin standen alle mit halbgeöfnetten mud am wasser und glaubten es kaum .


auffem weg zurück hätte ich bestimmt auf den schlag 10 fatbikes verkaufen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JokerT (8. Februar 2014)

"Ihr drecks Mountainbiker machts den ganzen Waldboden kaputt!" Älterer Herr inmitten einer Harvester-Mondlandschaft - Ich musste lachen


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Februar 2014)

ja man, da hat er recht.
was machst du auch die sorgfältig gezogene harvesterSpur kaputt !!


----------



## stanleydobson (18. Februar 2014)

gestern kam es zwar nicht direkt zu einem dialog,aber wieder so ein szenario zum an die stirn klatschen

fußgänger/radfahrer kombiweg

ich fahre schritttempo mittig, von vorne sehe ich mittig eine frau auf mixh zulaufen, die mich auxh sieht!! Ich fahre rechts und die dumme schnalle läuft aus ihrer sixht links rüber, also schön in meinen weg. Ok, dachte ich, hat sich vertan, aber nix da, dieses dumme huhn bleibt stur auf kollision bis ich vor ihr fast zum stehen komme um dann unbläubig an ihr links vorbei zu ziehen

manche haben echt nen schaden und dann wundert man sich wenn es zu konflikten kommt


----------



## bobons (18. Februar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> gestern kam es zwar nicht direkt zu einem dialog,aber wieder so ein szenario zum an die stirn klatschen
> 
> fußgänger/radfahrer kombiweg
> 
> ...



Fährst Du eigentlich einen Crosser? Du hast nämlich eine CX-Schwäche!


----------



## stanleydobson (18. Februar 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Fährst Du eigentlich einen Crosser? Du hast nämlich eine CX-Schwäche!



das liegt am dummen tablet, wenn ich schnell tippe wird oft x statt c oder n statt leertaste geschluckt


----------



## 4mate (18. Februar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> das liegt am dummen tablet, wenn ich schnell tippe wird oft x statt c oder n statt leertaste geschluckt


Anderen Editor testen oder verwenden: 
*Verbesserungen im Forum*



*Edit: Moin bobons! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (18. Februar 2014)

Klar ist ein Computer dumm, deswegen musst _Du_ richtig schreiben. 
Eine falsche Schreibweise hemmt einfach den Lesefluss und sorgt eventuell dafür, dass man Beiträge nicht korrekt erfasst.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Februar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> manche haben echt nen schaden und dann wundert man sich wenn es zu konflikten kommt


Sie ist eine völlig unbeschadete Engländerin.


----------



## Nachaz (3. Mai 2014)

Dicke Frau aus dem Seitenfenster Ihres Autos im vorbeifahren:
"Fahrradfahrer haben auf der Straße nix verloren!"
Manchmal wünscht man sich schwere StVO-Exemplare dabei zu haben, die man den Leuten mit zur Entstörung nötiger Wucht an den Hohlschädel werfen kann... passt dann auch für die Idioten die sich rechts an den Bürgersteig quetschen damit man sie ja nicht vor der Ampel überholt oder die Typen die im Vorbeifahren "aus jux" hupen.


----------



## HinxundKunx (3. Mai 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Manchmal wünscht man sich schwere StVO-Exemplare dabei zu haben, die man den Leuten mit zur Entstörung nötiger Wucht an den Hohlschädel werfen kann...


da wünsch ich mir aber ganz andere wurfgeschosse. ich glaub auch, die wenigsten autofahrer können lesen. zumindest kommts mir oft so vor.


----------



## Acksel (3. Mai 2014)

HinxundKunx schrieb:


> da wünsch ich mir aber ganz andere wurfgeschosse. ich glaub auch, die wenigsten autofahrer können lesen. zumindest kommts mir oft so vor.


Immer wenn ein Auto mir die Vorfahrt nimmt wünsche ich mir auch immer einen Wurfhammer dabei zu haben.


----------



## the K. (3. Mai 2014)

Is hier vielleicht auch noch einer, der sich auch öfter schon mal ne Paintballknarre in so einem Halfter so irgendwie im Lenker/Steuerkopf/Oberrohrbereich gewünscht hat?
Einfach zugreifen, mal so drauf halten und tftftftftft; da würde die Sache doch gleich ganz anders aussehen. Und der Typ is fürs erste markiet.
Aaaach ja..


----------



## pndrev (3. Mai 2014)

Liesse sich bei Dämpfern, die parallel zum Oberrohe montiert sind, doch recht subtil montieren und auch noch gut ausrichten....


----------



## 4mate (3. Mai 2014)

Forenregeln


----------



## JoeArschtreter (3. Mai 2014)

Ich kanns gar nicht oft genug sagen: Man sollte immer ein Messer eingesteckt haben, der iideale Problemlöser...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (3. Mai 2014)

Kenne nur den Wurstblinker aus dem Werner Film.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (3. Mai 2014)

Steh' etwas auf'm Schlauch, sorry. Bitte helfen!



Nachaz schrieb:


> schwere StVO-Exemplare




Bedeutet was?




Nachaz schrieb:


> passt dann auch für die Idioten die sich rechts an den Bürgersteig quetschen damit man sie ja nicht vor der Ampel überholt o




Jetzt Rollentausch: Du im Auto, Radfahrer quetscht sich rechts vorbei!???


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Mai 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Dicke Frau aus dem Seitenfenster Ihres Autos im vorbeifahren:
> "Fahrradfahrer haben auf der Straße nix verloren!"
> Manchmal wünscht man sich schwere StVO-Exemplare dabei zu haben, die man den Leuten mit zur Entstörung nötiger Wucht an den Hohlschädel werfen kann... passt dann auch für die Idioten die sich rechts an den Bürgersteig quetschen damit man sie ja nicht vor der Ampel überholt oder die Typen die im Vorbeifahren "aus jux" hupen.



Da haben Ohrstöpsel und MP3-Player durchaus ihre Berechtigung....


----------



## HinxundKunx (4. Mai 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Steh' etwas auf'm Schlauch, sorry. Bitte helfen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kein problem. kann ja nicht jeder autofahrer die *St*raßen*V*erkehrs*O*rdnung kennen. wär ja auch deutlich zuviel verlangt. zumal:


HinxundKunx schrieb:


> ich glaub auch, die wenigsten autofahrer können lesen.


----------



## Promontorium (4. Mai 2014)

Es geht eher um den Sinn des Satzes, der sich mir nicht ganz erschließt, aber egal!
Daß Du vielleicht früher in der Grundschule mal den Vorlesewettbewerb in der 1a gewonnen hast, gibt Dir noch lange nicht das Recht, mir so dumm zu kommen!


----------



## darkJST (4. Mai 2014)

Er meint, dass man mit den extraschweren Exemplaren der StVO nach den Autofahrern werfen könnte. Da gefällt mir die Version mit der Paintballknarre besser...Hach ja

Deutlich legaler, wenn auch nicht zugelassen, genauso wie Ohrenstöpsel und mp3-Player, wäre übrigens die Air Zound III Bike Horn.

- -

Neulich aufm Hauptbahnhof: Mich quatscht einer an, von wegen ich würde wie ein professioneller Radler aussehen, er wäre personal Trainer und würde demnächst von hier nach China fahren mit seinem Rad und fragte mich ob ich nicht Lust auf ein spontanes fünfminütiges Training hätte. Ich antwortete, dass in vier Minuten mein Zug käme.
"Dann haben wir wohl nicht die selben Vorstellungen von Leistungssport."
"Am Zielort fahre ich dann ne Tour mit ca. 70 km und 1000 hm."
"Höhenmeter berücksichtige ich nicht, Sie sind wohl eher der Trabbifahrer und wir die Raketen unter den Radfahrern." Und trabte ab...

Sind dann übrigens 90 km und 1700 hm geworden. Da es eine Erkundungstour war sind wir in diverse Trails verkehrtherum reingefahren, was es noch ansträngender machte, da wir den Ehrgeiz besitzen jeden Meter, auch hoch zu, fahren zu wollen...


----------



## HinxundKunx (4. Mai 2014)

ne zwille am lenker . dazu passend golfbälle oder auch tennisbälle, wenn man den auspuff genau treffen kann.


----------



## bobons (4. Mai 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> ...personal Trainer... hier nach China fahren mit seinem Rad ...fünfminütiges Training....
> "...Leistungssport.
> ...Raketen unter den Radfahrern."


----------



## JoeArschtreter (4. Mai 2014)

Dem hätte ich den Arsch getreten dass er wie eine Rakete zum Mond geflogen wäre...


----------



## dickerbert (4. Mai 2014)

Mit deinem Messer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (4. Mai 2014)

Zum in den Arsch treten eignen sich Messer leider nicht dafür nimmt man am besten einen Fuß...


----------



## Bavragor (4. Mai 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Jetzt Rollentausch: Du im Auto, Radfahrer quetscht sich rechts vorbei!???



Kleine Anmerkung: Es ist laut StVO erlaubt mit dem Fahrrad rechts bis ganz vor an Die Ampel zu fahren.


----------



## bobons (4. Mai 2014)

Bavragor schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung: Es ist laut StVO erlaubt mit dem Fahrrad rechts bis ganz vor an Die Ampel zu fahren.



Bei stehendem Auto-Verkehr.


----------



## Bavragor (4. Mai 2014)

Davon bin ich ausgegangen.


----------



## toastet (4. Mai 2014)

nach der letzten gesetztesnovelle darfst du dich ja nun auch mittig an der ampel auf die fahrspur stellen. hupkonzert inklu


----------



## Kharne (4. Mai 2014)

An Ampeln an denen man umgefahren wird wenn man das nicht macht oder welchen mit Tramstreifen habe ich das schon immer gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Mai 2014)

Nach einer steilen Abfahrt mit herrlichen Spitzkehren kommt uns im unteren Teil eine große Gruppe Wanderer entgegen. Die Verschnaufpause am Wegrand kommt ihnen gerade recht.

Ich grüße: "Jesses, da muss ja irgendwo ein Nest sein!"
Antwort:"Na klar, und ihr habt euch verfahren."
"Ja, plötzlich wurde das einfach nur noch steil."
Allgemeine gemeinsame Heiterkeit.


----------



## Acksel (6. Juli 2014)

Heute mit einem kumpel an zwei Fünfjährigen vorbei gefahren:
"Booooooooooooooaaaaaaah!"

Heute mit meinem Kumpel an einer Familie vorbei gefahren:
"Booooahhhhhhhh! Was für Gabeln die haben"

Also hier in der Uckermark wo kaum Mountainbikes zu finden sind wird man an jeder Ecke bestaunt wenn man auf nem Fully sitzt...


----------



## Tilman (6. Juli 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> nach der letzten gesetztesnovelle darfst du dich ja nun auch mittig an der ampel auf die fahrspur stellen. hupkonzert inklu



es sei denn, die Ampel steht irgendwo mittig.....


----------



## Tankist (7. Juli 2014)

Acksel schrieb:


> Heute mit einem kumpel an zwei Fünfjährigen vorbei gefahren:
> "Booooooooooooooaaaaaaah!"
> 
> Heute mit meinem Kumpel an einer Familie vorbei gefahren:
> ...



Und im Österreich-Urlaub wurde ich von Einheimischen gefragt, warum ich mit einem Fully die Trails rocken will. Hardtails seien doch viel leichter und schneller.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (8. Juli 2014)

Die Einheimischen in Österreich stellen viele dumme Fragen wenn der Tag lang ist...


----------



## koniker (8. Juli 2014)

hardtail fahren macht aber unheimlich viel spaß.. vielleicht fahren die ja selbst


----------



## Deleted 247804 (9. Juli 2014)

the K. schrieb:


> Is hier vielleicht auch noch einer, der sich auch öfter schon mal ne Paintballknarre in so einem Halfter so irgendwie im Lenker/Steuerkopf/Oberrohrbereich gewünscht hat?
> Einfach zugreifen, mal so drauf halten und tftftftftft; da würde die Sache doch gleich ganz anders aussehen. Und der Typ is fürs erste markiet.
> Aaaach ja..



Lasst das lieber sein.  Paragraph 42 Waffengesetz sagt leider, das das Führen von Anscheinswaffen in der Öffentlichkeit verboten ist.
Wobei die Grundidee schon genial ist. Schön ein paar Farbkugeln auf die Scheibe knallen.


----------



## the K. (9. Juli 2014)

Das war auch eher auf den theoretischen Gedanken bezogen; welcher im Übrigen sehr befriedigend ist. Für eine reale Umsetzung bin ich viel zu friedlich, zu faul, zu feige und was weiß ich nich alles.


----------



## Deleted 247804 (9. Juli 2014)

Naja bei manchen Autofahrer möchte ich schon zur RPG 7 greifen...... Aber es stimmt, der Zorn verraucht irgendwann und das Zeug ist auch ganz schön schwer.


----------



## 4mate (9. Juli 2014)

Nachbau Sturmgewehr 44 Wehrmacht in Kaliber '22 - deutsche Wertarbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tankist (9. Juli 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Nachbau Sturmgewehr 44 Wehrmacht in Kaliber '22 - deutsche Wertarbeit!



Nützt nix. Das Gewehr kann nicht auflafettiert werden. Besser wäre 'ne Uzi.
Meine Idee, ob ein Syntace-VRO stabil genug wäre um einen TOW-Starter zu tragen, mußte ich leider verwerfen. Verstößt gegen das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz.  Irgendwas ist immer.


----------



## Deleted 247804 (9. Juli 2014)

Das StG 44 sieht ja schick aus, aber ich glaube 22lr richtet bei den für gewöhnlich als rücksichtslos bekannten SUV nicht soviel aus. Die Amis hatten da mal einen ungewöhnlichen Jagdpanzer mit sechs rückstoßfreien 106 mm Kanonen. Jupp......

Um jetzt aber nicht vollends OT zu werden.

Ehhhh, dein Licht ist kaputt.....! War aber nur auf Strobe gestellt, wegen Nebel.


----------



## dickerbert (9. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte mal einen Lenker von KCNC. Der hat so sehr geflext, daraus hätte man eine Armbrust bauen können!


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Juli 2014)

Eine mit Druckluft betriebene Senf oder Ketchup spritze . . . lässt sich an jeder Tanke wieder vollmachen.


----------



## Nachaz (1. Januar 2015)

Wir machen gerade Pause, kommen zwei Blagen vorbei, grüßen sogar halbhöflich.
Als sie dann weitergehen:
B1: "Ich überlege evtl. mir auch ein Fahrrad von meinen Eltern zu wünschen."
B2: "Was denn für eins? BMX oder MTB?"
B1: "Weiss noch nicht..."
B2: "Ich würde ein BMX nehmen, die sind auf Geschwindigkeit ausgelegt!"


----------



## pixelschubser (2. Januar 2015)

*Arzt: "Ja, Sie haben Durchfall, wann haben Sie das denn gemerkt?"*
Patient: "Na, als ich die Fahrradklammern abgemacht habe..."


*Zwei Informatiker treffen sich im Park, der eine hat ein neues Fahrrad.*Meint der andere: "Boah, dolles Fahrrad, was hastn gelatzt?"
"War kostenlos."
"Erzähl mal!"
"Naja, gestern bin ich hier durch den Park gegangen, da kommt ne Frau auf nem Fahrrad vorbei, hält an, zieht sich die Kleider aus, und meint, ich könnte alles von ihr haben, was ich will." - "Hey, echt gute Wahl, die Kleider hätten Dir eh nicht gepasst..."


----------



## Frodijak (2. Januar 2015)

Das hier ist nicht die Witze-Ecke!


----------



## Nico Laus (2. Januar 2015)

"Guck mal, der bläst seinen Rückenschutz auf!"  -   Biker im Bikepark nimmt nen Schluck ausm Camelbag.


----------



## Nico Laus (2. Januar 2015)

Jungs einer Schulklasse im Wald zu einer vorbeiradelnden CC-Feile: "BOAH, n' Downhill!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (2. Januar 2015)

Alter Herr in der Gondel eines Bikeparks mustert eine Gruppe Biker und sagt trocken: "Sie wären fitter, würden sie den Berg auch rauf fahren."


----------



## pyroGhost (19. Januar 2015)

Schwäbische Touristen sind meine Lieblingstouristen. 

"Nehmen Sie mal Ihre Kinder von der Strecke. Wenn wir hier runterfahren und die gerade in der Landung stehen, hat keiner eine Chance. Da ist ein Fußweg, da können sie ganz bequem hochlaufen."
"Ja, kann ja keiner wissen, dass hier heute einer fährt. Dann müsst Ihr zur Stadtverordnetenversammlung und ein Schild beantragen, dass das laufen hier verboten ist."
"Es  geht doch hier nicht um Schilder und Verbote. Sie haben uns unten springen sehen und trotzdem lassen Sie die Kinder mitten auf die Strecke rennen. Es reicht etwas gesunder Menschenverstand."
"Ja so weit reicht mein Verstand nicht."

Da wusste ich dann auch nicht mehr, was ich sagen sollte...


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Januar 2015)

Deswegen gibt's ja auch Schilder...denken ist ja anstrengend genug


----------



## dark-berlin (19. Januar 2015)




----------



## pixelschubser (19. Januar 2015)

pyroGhost schrieb:


> Schwäbische Touristen sind meine Lieblingstouristen.
> 
> "Nehmen Sie mal Ihre Kinder von der Strecke. Wenn wir hier runterfahren und die gerade in der Landung stehen, hat keiner eine Chance. Da ist ein Fußweg, da können sie ganz bequem hochlaufen."
> "Ja, kann ja keiner wissen, dass hier heute einer fährt. Dann müsst Ihr zur Stadtverordnetenversammlung und ein Schild beantragen, dass das laufen hier verboten ist."
> ...




Ist die Strecke denn offiziell genehmigt?

Wenn nicht, habt ihr leider schlechte Karten und die Fam. mit Ihren Kindern ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## pyroGhost (19. Januar 2015)

Die ist seit ca. 20 Jahren geduldet. Insofern ist es schon klar, dass, sollte es hart auf hart kommen, unsere Karten eher schlecht sind. 
Nur ist das ja auch nicht das hüpfende Komma. Ich renne halt einfach nicht (bzw lässt meine Kinder rennen) über eine Strecke, die aus steilkurven und teilweise 2 1/2, 3m hohen kickern besteht. Gerade, wenn ich gesehen habe, dass da welche runter heizen und direkt daneben ein Fußweg ist. 
Gesunder Menschenverstand und so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (19. Januar 2015)

Kinder denken da nicht so weit. Da schalte ich meinen gesunden Menschenverstand ein und lass halt mal nicht stehen. Den Eltern gehört aber die Meinung gegeigt.


----------



## pyroGhost (19. Januar 2015)

Kinder sind Kinder und sollen das auch sein dürfen. Mich haben die Eltern aufgeregt, die auf einen freundlichen Hinweis inklusive Erklärung, warum das gefährlich ist, so pampig reagiert haben. Und dass wir nicht losfahren, sondern warten, wenn da jmd. Rumrennt, ist auch klar...


----------



## pixelschubser (19. Januar 2015)

Eine dortige "Duldung" gibt euch nicht das Recht die Eltern doof anzumachen! 
Kommt da mal der falsche vorbei, ist so eine Duldung schneller weg als Ihr Berg abwärts fahren könnt.

Wäre wohl besser, in so einem Fall, einfach mal die Klappe zu halten und eine Pause einlegen bis die Familie weiter gezogen ist.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> ... blubber ...



Hauptsach' dass g'schwätzt isch .


----------



## alli333i (19. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> ...einfach mal die Klappe ...


----------



## pixelschubser (19. Januar 2015)

Soll das dein "Bester" werden?


----------



## musiclust (20. Januar 2015)

Ein Trupp mit bellenden Trethupen sagt eine der Damen: Ruhig das sind Radler die sind zäh und an denen ist nichts drann


----------



## ventizm (20. Januar 2015)

die dame hat humor.


----------



## damage0099 (2. Februar 2015)

Als ich am Samstag von der Tour kam und mein Rad neben das Auto legte, kamen 2 Damen vorbei, schauten mich an, das Rad, schüttelten den Kopf und eine fragte: 'Und wo kommt jetzt das Rad hin? Aber doch nicht IN das Auto, oder???'
(Mein Rad war von oben bis unten eingesaut ohne Ende).
Ich: 'Klar, ins Auto, wohin sonst?'
Die andere Dame dann sofort: 'Klar ins Auto. Das ist doch ein Mountainbiker! Denen ist alles scheißegal! Das Rad darf immer rein und auch überall mit!!!!' (Diese Aussage war leicht frustriert und mit einem unüberhörbaren Unterton versehen  ).
Ihr Freund / Mann hat wohl dasselbe Hobby


----------



## Gudyo (2. Februar 2015)

Neulich in einer fahrradfreundlichen Ferienanlage (laut Werbeprospekt) in der schönen Eifel. Hausmeister: Stellen sie sich mal vor, da waren doch paar Holländer, die wollten ihr Rad mit in die Wohnung nehmen! Ich: Na und? Hausmeister: Nehmen Sie ihr Rad etwa auch mit in die Wohnung? Ich: Ja! Hausmeister: Sie sie auch aus Holland? Sprechen aber gut deutsch! Hab mir fast die Hose nass gemacht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (2. Februar 2015)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Neulich in einer fahrradfreundlichen Ferienanlage (laut Werbeprospekt) in der schönen Eifel. Hausmeister: Stellen sie sich mal vor, da waren doch paar Holländer, die wollten ihr Rad mit in die Wohnung nehmen! Ich: Na und? Hausmeister: Nehmen Sie ihr Rad etwa auch mit in die Wohnung? Ich: Ja! Hausmeister: Sie sie auch aus Holland? Sprechen aber gut deutsch! Hab mir fast die Hose nass gemacht..


 Wenn der wüsste was manches Bike so kostet der würde Tod umfallen


----------



## JokerT (13. Februar 2015)

"Wo habt´s ihr denn eure Skier?"


----------



## haekel72 (13. Februar 2015)

Auf dem Rehberg bei Schnee: Kann man damit im Schnee fahren und auch noch Bergab?


----------



## discordius (10. September 2015)

Schiebe morgens mein Rad zur Tür raus auf die Straße, gekleidet in Baggyshorts und Trikot. Gegenüber sind drei kleine Jungen auf dem Weg zur Grundschule:"Fahren Sie zu einem Rennen?", ruft mir einer entgegen. "Leider nein", antworte ich, "fahre nur zur Arbeit".
Der Junge mustert mein Cannondale Flash 29 Carbon:"Ich glaube ich wäre auch schneller als Sie, ich habe nämlich ein Mountainbike".


----------



## Perlenkette (10. September 2015)

Gestern im Wald (Sonne, 15 Grad nach, davor eine Woche Herbstwetter):

Ich stehe mit dem Bike vor dem Trail und warte, bis zwei Wanderer (nette, ältere Herren) passiert sind. Wir grüßen freundlich, einer sagt: "Da können Sie nicht fahren, ist etwas matschig". Der andere: "Ja, und viele Wurzeln. Fahren Sie lieber hier weiter (deutet auf Waldautobahn)". Der erste fügt freundschaftlich hinzu: "Grade gibt es bei N***(Discounter) so ansteckbare Schutzbleche für zehn Euro"


----------



## ventizm (10. September 2015)

ist doch auch mal nett


----------



## Perlenkette (10. September 2015)

Ja, die Wanderer hier in der Gegend sind meist freundlich gestimmt, oder war es Mitleid   ?


----------



## Zask06 (10. September 2015)

schon ne weile her allerdings in der Stadt: Hatte nen Kollegen getroffen mich kurz mit ihm unterhalten. Er nen Carbon Voitl top aufgebaut (aber Magura Felgenbremse) ich mit der Stadtschlampe unterwegs. (Günstige keine besonderen Teile, aber Disc, grenzt an Baumarkt). Kommt ein "Junge" (älter als 12-13 war der net) mit gebrochenen deutsch und meint zu dem Kollegen mit dem Voitl. "Ey deine Fahrrad isch würde nicht klauen, von dein Freund auf jeden Fall" Der Kollege so: "Ach echt, wieso denn?" der Junge: "Weil du keine Scheibenbremsen dran hast"


----------



## ventizm (10. September 2015)

der junge setzt eben die richtigen prioritäten.



Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ja, die Wanderer hier in der Gegend sind meist freundlich gestimmt, oder war es Mitleid   ?


 das musst du schon selber wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralfbausa (10. September 2015)

auch scho ne Weile her.
Ein Anderer fährt an mir ziemlich zügig vorbei, auch an zwei älteren Herren mit Hund, a gutes Stück vor mir.
Ich denk mir noch da, krieg ich jetzt Anschiss, als Zweiter, und fahr extra langsam auf die Herren (und Hund) zu.
Habe dann freundlich gegrüßt, da schaut mich der Hunde Herr nur an und meint "Jetzt aber schnell hinterher, sonst isser weg. Gute Fahrt."
Da war ich doch a bissel baff....


----------



## CO86 (10. September 2015)

RalfB schrieb:


> auch scho ne Weile her.
> Ein Anderer fährt an mir ziemlich zügig vorbei, auch an zwei älteren Herren mit Hunde, a gutes Stück vor mir.
> Ich denk mir noch da krieg ich jetzt Anschiss als Zweiter und fahr extra langsam auf die Herren (und Hund) zu.
> Habe dann freundlich gegrüßt, da schaut mich der Hunde Herr nur an und meint "Jetzt aber schnell hinterher, sonst isser weg. Gute Fahrt."
> Da war ich doch a bissel baff....



Wie du es machst ist es falsch.
Wir letztens auch an einer Frau mit Hunden schön langsam vorbei (in einer Senke kurz vor einem leichten Anstieg) kommt von hinten der Spruch "Soll ich schieben helfen".


----------



## Zask06 (10. September 2015)

hehe...sowas hatte ich auch schon. Waldautobahn hochgeschoben um zum Trail zu kommen. Kommt eine Familie entgegen. Mein die doch sehr korpulente Mutter. "Warum fahrt ihr denn nicht, ist etwas kaputt?" Mann muss dazu sagen es war ne ordentliche Steigung und wir haben unsere DH Buden geschoben. Nich so ne Leichtbau CC Feile


----------



## Zask06 (11. September 2015)

ventizm schrieb:


> der junge setzt eben die richtigen prioritäten.


 
Naja er setzt Prioritäten..ob es die richtigen sind bleibt allerdings fraglich 
man muss dazu sagen, meine Disc ist ein Zug-Bremse, keine hydralische


----------



## Zask06 (11. September 2015)

pyroGhost schrieb:


> Kinder sind Kinder und sollen das auch sein dürfen. Mich haben die Eltern aufgeregt, die auf einen freundlichen Hinweis inklusive Erklärung, warum das gefährlich ist, so pampig reagiert haben. Und dass wir nicht losfahren, sondern warten, wenn da jmd. Rumrennt, ist auch klar...


 

Sowas kenn ich aus Winterberg unten vom Übungsgelände. Die drei großen Table ganz außen. Fanden mal paar Holländer geil genau in der Landung zwischen Tabeln rumzulungern. Problem war, der Kollege hat die Erst in der Luft gesehen. Ging zum Glück gut. Vollidioten


----------



## Edith L. (11. September 2015)

Wir stehen mit den Bikes in der Stadt an einer Ampel. 
Da kommt ein (noch) älterer Herr an uns vorbei und schnauzt uns an, dass wir gefälligst auf dem Trupppenübungsplatz fahren sollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (11. September 2015)

...rolle im Manual durch die Stadt als plötzlich ein älterer Herr (sicher um die 70) anfängt zu klatschen und ruft: 

Klasse! Solche Räder hätte ich zu unserer Zeit auch gerne gehabt, ach wär ich nur nochmal 40 Jahre jünger...


----------



## Enginejunk (11. September 2015)

joa, junggebliebene gibts viele. 

am homespot wollen öfter rüstige rentner sogar mal probesitzen, das is cool. 

so kommt man en bissel zum smalltalk und die lassen einen dann später in ruhe.


----------



## ventizm (14. September 2015)

probesitzen:

vor einiger zeit wurde mir die stadtschlampe geklaut. notgedrungen bin ich am nächsten tag mit dem downhillpanzer zur arbeit gefahren, hatte aber kein schloss mehr. also ich hab den freundlichen und sehr übergewichtigen pförtner gefragt, ob ich mein rad hinter seinem häuschen hinstellen darf und ob er ein auge drauf hat. hat er dann gemacht...

als ich am feierabend mein rad wieder geholt habe, hat er mich dann über verschieden details ausgefragt und mir gestanden das er mal probe gesessen hat. hätte er aber auch nicht leugnen können, da der dämpfer so tief eingetaucht war, wie noch nie. also wirklich fast den kompletten federweg genutzt. im sitzen. ohne zu fahren...

sein fazit: "ich hole mir auch so ein teil. ich hab noch nie so gut gesessen wie auf deinem! fühlt sich richtig gut an, wenn das einfedert."

ich hab dann versucht ihm das auszureden, hat wohl auch funktioniert. jetzt fährt er ein ebike.


----------



## Zask06 (15. September 2015)

Sonntag nach ner schönen Schlammschlacht im Taunus auf der Rückfahrt in der S-Bahn: Mein Freerider völlig zugeschlammt. Sagt ein älterer Herr zu seiner Frau (so dass ich es auf jeden Fall höre) "guck dir das an und solche Reifen (2.5er Muddy Marys voller Dreck) da soll sich noch einmal jemand über meinen Traktor beschweren, lacht".

haben uns dann noch kurz nett unterhalten. Sehr angenehm.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (18. September 2015)

Neulich mit meinem SSP unterwegs......noch ein eis geschlabbert, fragt einer wo denn die Gangschaltung wäre......
hab ich gesagt, gibts net.....sagt er, keine Rohloff oder so......sag ich wieder, NEIN keine Gänge nur einen......er wieder....
ja reicht das denn......hab ich gesagt....noja.....hab schon ein paar Schalter locker mit abgehängt(er mit nem Scott MTB), als er dann nach der Übersetzung 
fragte war alles zu spät(52/16)........er konnts kaum glauben das einer ohne Schaltung fährt.


----------



## dickerbert (18. September 2015)

Du bist ja krass drauf!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (18. September 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Du bist ja krass drauf!



Bins schon länger gewöhnt..........Schaltung ist nur unnützer Ballast, rappelt scheppert....ne ne ne......nix mehr.....purismus ist angesagt, für mich wenigstens....


----------



## dickerbert (18. September 2015)

Singlespeed ist schon wieder so mainstream, das muss man wirklich nicht heraus hängen lassen. Bau dir Retro-Direkt ans Rad, dann darfst du auch prahlen


----------



## john081 (24. September 2015)

Letzten Sonntag, kurz vor Ende einer zweistündigen Jungfernfahrt mit meinem erst kürzlich erworbenen CD Trigger 29er:

Bereits raus aus den Wäldern und auf der Straße unterwegs nach Hause, dabei völlig in Gedanken, was am Setup alles noch geändert werden kann/muss, entschied ich mich spontan, eine letzte kleine Abfahrt in einem der Straße angrenzenden Waldstück als "Betthupferl" mitzunehmen (in welchem ich sonst immer nur laufen gehe).
Da ich generell ein vorausschauender Fahrer bin und zudem durch das Laufen weiß, das auf besagtem Stück auch ab und zu Spaziergänger mit Hunden unterwegs sind, war ich bereits mehr als sensibilisiert, dass "Fremdkontakt" zu erwarten war. Rein in das Waldstück, Augen zu und durch die tiefen matschigen Stellen und mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht (und wieder offenen Augen ) hin zur Abfahrt und runter ging´s =>
Kurz vor Ende der Abfahrt sah ich zwei Spaziergängerinnen und habe mehr als frühzeitig abgebremst, so dass ich bereits ca. 15m vor ihnen Schrittgeschwindigkeit hatte. Mein Freilauf ist wirklich so gut wie gar nicht zu hören und als ich näher heran gefahren und bereits einige Sekunden hinter den ersten Damen hergerollt war, drehte diese sich völlig unbeeindruckt um und sagte höflich "Hallo", was ich natürlich freundlich erwiderte. Die Zweite, die während dessen noch mit ihrem Hund (den ich auch erst dann gesehen hatte, als ich näher dran war, da kleiner als eine Katze) beschäftigt war, drehte sich auf einmal (warum auch immer) völlig erschrocken um und sagte nur noch: "Mein Gott! Und ich dachte, da kommt eine Horde Wildschweine!".
Ich habe es mit Humor genommen, nett gegrüßt und mir nichts weiter dabei gedacht. Erst daheim habe ich realisiert, welch nettes Kompliment ich erhalten habe. Verstanden hätte ich es, wenn ich wie ein Verrückter angeschossen gekommen wäre und/oder der Freilauf enorm Krach gemacht hätte. Nichts dergleichen hat zugetroffen. Ich behaupte mal, wenn ich als Läufer vorbei wäre, wäre ich deutlich schneller gewesen... Egal. Das Trigger ist dennoch ein super Bike!!!


----------



## morhedin (18. November 2015)

Es ist viel eher eine Geschichte als ein Spruch:

Kollegin kommt in den Pausenraum: "Oh, Du warst beim Friseur!".
Ich:" Ja, aber nicht aus optischen Gründen, sondern aus gewichtstuningtechnischen Gründen".
Kollegin: "Wie jetzt, häh?"
Ich:" Naja, durchs Haareschneiden ca. 100g Gramm Gewicht eingespart, weißt Du eigentlich was das bei menem Fahrrad kosten würde, 100g durch neue Teile einzusparen?"
Kollegin:" Oh mann, Du bist verrückt".

Von mir war das natürlich nicht ernst gemeint, Haare schneiden lassen war einfach mal wieder nötig. Die Kollegin denkt immer noch ich gehe zum Friseur wg. Gewichtstunig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sc0tty_ (19. November 2015)

halbdunkel draußen gewesen, auf einmal so ne frau:
Sie: "Macht euer Licht an!"
Ich: "Haben keins!"
Ich: "Jetzt machts doch an!!"

Einmal war ich allein unterwegs im Wald kriege da n Platten, ergo musste ich nach Hause laufen mit Rad (waren nur paar km), da kommt mir auf einmal sone oma mit m hund entgegen
Sie :"Wer sein Fahrrad liebt der schiebt"
Ich :"Nein ich habe einen Platten" und bin weitergelaufen auf einmal sagt die zu ihrem HUND: "Hätte er nicht so weit von zu hause weg fahren sollen, dann hätte er auch nicht so lange laufen brauchen." ... ohne worte ^^

Auch gut war: "Ihr Schweine!" 

"Guck dir das Schild an, siehst du? Kein Fahrradfahren hier. Und wenn ich euch hier nochmal fahren sehe gibts mächtig Ärger" <- Polizist in ner Fußgängerzone


----------



## schloe (19. November 2015)

Vor kurzem im Café nach der Tour: die Kellnerin kommt raus und begrüßt uns mit  " Na ihr Schmutzfinken, was darf's denn sein?" (mit fettem ) 
war lustig, wir sahen aber auch aus wie sau


----------



## pndrev (20. November 2015)

Sc0tty_ schrieb:


> halbdunkel draußen gewesen, auf einmal so ne frau:
> Sie: "Macht euer Licht an!"
> Ich: "Haben keins!"
> Ich: "Jetzt machts doch an!!"



Und, warum hattest du kein Licht? Die hat nämlich recht....


----------



## Sc0tty_ (20. November 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Und, warum hattest du kein Licht? Die hat nämlich recht....


Ich hab Reflektoren in meinen Pedalen. Das sollte reichen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## pndrev (20. November 2015)

Sc0tty_ schrieb:


> Ich hab Reflektoren in meinen Pedalen. Das sollte reichen




Stimmt, so ein passiver Reflektor ersetzt natürlich jedes Licht...


----------



## dickerbert (20. November 2015)

Ich hab ein helles Köpfchen und brauche kein Licht.


----------



## Bener (20. November 2015)

@Sc0tty_  Ich glaube, Du solltest noch ein Bisschen an Dir arbeiten...


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. November 2015)

Ich bin ein Armleuchter.
Muss halt nachts ständig kurzärmelig fahren  .


----------



## Zask06 (20. November 2015)

Sc0tty_ schrieb:


> Auch gut war: "Ihr Schweine!"
> 
> "Guck dir das Schild an, siehst du? Kein Fahrradfahren hier. Und wenn ich euch hier nochmal fahren sehe gibts mächtig Ärger" <- Polizist in ner Fußgängerzone



würde ich dem Polizeiheimer aber recht geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (20. November 2015)

Sc0tty_ schrieb:


> ...Das sollte reichen



Tuts nur leider nicht


----------



## darkJST (20. November 2015)

Bin dafür alle Fußgängerzonen und Einbahnstraßen grundsätzlich für Räder frei zu geben.

Bei uns ham se auch versucht die Prager Straße für Räder zu sperren inklusive Kontrollen und Strafzetteln, haben aber gemerkt, dass das ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen ist und sie schließlich offiziell freigegeben

Eine der sinnvolleren Entscheidungen Radfahrer betreffend


----------



## Zask06 (20. November 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> ...die Prager Straße...



Dresden?
Grüße in die (alte) Heimat


----------



## darkJST (20. November 2015)

Jup


----------



## sub-xero (20. November 2015)

Ich fahre täglich mit meinem Stadt-Bike (MTB-Rahmen, Rohloff, robuste Ausstattung) in die Arbeit. Als ich an einer Ampel stehe kommt ein etwas heruntergekommener Typ auf seiner Gammelmöhre von hinten angeradelt. Hält neben mir, mustert mein Bike und mich von oben bis unten und meint resigniert: "Alurahmen... Rohloff... Magura-Bremsen... Du bist gekommen um mich zu töten!"

Ich wäre fast explodiert vor Lachen und musste mich gewaltig zusammenreißen. Und ich war ziemlich sprachlos.


----------



## Sc0tty_ (20. November 2015)

Das muss reichen war ironisch gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CFuDF (28. November 2015)

Abends im Dunkeln nach hause geradelt, vorne beide Scheinwerfer an (IQ Premium 80lux, Lezyne Micro Drive (um das drumherum in den unbeleuchteten Passagen auszuleuchten)) kommt mir eine "Mutti" ohne licht entgegen und plärrt: "Ihr licht blendet"
ich hätte ja abblenden können, aber wenn ich keinen sehe ^^

Habe auch gemerkt das das einsetzen der Stimme "ACHTUNG" den weg schneller frei macht als jede klingel.


----------



## Bener (28. November 2015)

CFuDF schrieb:


> Habe auch gemerkt das das einsetzen der Stimme "ACHTUNG" den weg schneller frei macht als jede klingel.


Hach, wenn ich an das1/2 Jahr in Dijon zurückdenke: 12V Bleigel-Akku am Ratt und ne Motorradhupe...!


----------



## Zask06 (3. Dezember 2015)

CFuDF schrieb:


> Abends im Dunkeln nach hause geradelt, vorne beide Scheinwerfer an (IQ Premium 80lux, Lezyne Micro Drive (um das drumherum in den unbeleuchteten Passagen auszuleuchten)) kommt mir eine "Mutti" ohne licht entgegen und plärrt: "Ihr licht blendet"
> ich hätte ja abblenden können, aber wenn ich keinen sehe ^^
> 
> Habe auch gemerkt das das einsetzen der Stimme "ACHTUNG" den weg schneller frei macht als jede klingel.


 
Probier mal "ACHTUNG BOMBE" ...geht noch schneller


----------



## darkJST (3. Dezember 2015)

Am allerbesten geht so ne altmodische *ring-ring*-Klingel. Da springen selbst die coolen Hopper-Kiddies wie von der Tarantel gestochen ausm Weg


----------



## Permafrost (3. Dezember 2015)

Meine Funzt auch ganz gut


----------



## Zask06 (3. Dezember 2015)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Meine Funzt auch ganz gut
> Anhang anzeigen 441656


 Haha auch geil


----------



## Schuffa87 (3. Dezember 2015)

> Hallo, Sie dürfen hier nicht fahren. Der Weg ist keine zwei Meter breit!!!! *böse guck*



Cramerpfad von Annweiler am Trifels nach Eschbach zur Madenburg (Rheinland-Pfalz). 
Wir sind hier NICHT im Schwobaländle!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (3. Dezember 2015)

Gestern Mittag Hometrail
Mann ca 50J altu darfst auf dem Mountainbikeweg nicht fahren!
Ich:Sie sagen doch Mountainbikeweg!?
Er:Sag ich doch bloß weil hier so viele Biker fahren!
Ich:Aber ich fahr doch nicht mit dem Mtb
Er:Willst mich verarschen,guckt schon leicht genervt...
Ich:Nö ist doch ein Fatbike 
Er:Schüttelt nur den Kopf labbert was vor sich hin und geht seines Weges


----------



## 4mate (3. Dezember 2015)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Meine Fun*k*t auch ganz gut


----------



## Permafrost (3. Dezember 2015)

@4mate irgendwelche Einwände Beschwerden oder Verbesserungsvorschläge???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radianer (11. Dezember 2015)

Mir kam ein junges Paar entgegen da sagt Sie zu ihm normale Männer schauen den Frauen nach und nicht den Bikes!


----------



## Demolition-Man (15. Dezember 2015)

Von mir gibt`s auch mal zwei Storys vom letzten Sommer:

Eine Gruppe von drei Spaziergängern auf dem Radweg war böse am Quasseln. Komme ich (Berg hoch) langsam angefahren, und rufe nur einen meiner Standardsprüche: "Achtung!! Schwertransport!!"

Die zwei Männer der Gruppe lachten nur, und machten Platz, die Zahnräder der anwesenden Spaziergängerin brauchten ein wenig länger für ne Reaktion, aber dann kam ein Sprung von immerhin 2m aus dem Stand, und ein langgezogenes: "Huuuuuuuuuch", das mich bis heute verfolgt. 

Die zwei Männer und ich kuckten die Frau fragend an, die immer nur während eines halbem Lach-Flash`s wiederholte: "Hab ich mich jetzt erschrocken..."

Ich freundlich: Ähhh alles cool! Sorry! Tschööö.... Ich habe sie noch einige Zeit aus der Entfernung gehört, hatte sich immer noch nicht ein bekommen.

Zweite Story, leider etwas brutaler... ich wurde damals das erste mal während dem Fahren physisch angegriffen!
Beim Einbiegen zu unserem Neubaugebiet ist mir auf einem schmalen unbefestigtem Weg eine junge Frau mit Kinderwagen begegnet, dabei ihr Sohn (2-3 Jahre alt) auf einem Bobby-Car. 
Ich fuhr natürlich langsam und versuchte mich an Steuerbord vorbei zu mogeln. Denkste! Das Kind fing an in Kreisen zu fahren, und meinen Ausweichbewegungen genau zu folgen, irgendwie schon gruselig.

Dann ging`s aber los, ich war schon lange vom Sattel runter, und lehnte auf dem Lenker. Die Mutter so: Mach doch dem Mann mal Platz. Klein Justin dachte sich aber: Rammgeschwindigkeit!

Ok er nahm einen kleinen Anlauf und fuhr so schnell er konnte auf mein Vorderrad auf. Die Mutter meinte natürlich: "Justin hör doch mal bitte auf". Das ging so 5 Minuten! Bei meinen (damals) 3bar im Reifen und über 30 (Mars-)Kilo`s, musste ich nur lachen, da rührte sich einfach nichts! Ich bewunderte nur die antiautoritäre Erziehungsmethode der Mutter. Justin lies dann plötzlich von mir ab, ich war ihm wohl nicht mehr interessant genug, schade! 
Wollte ihm doch noch vorschlagen: Das nächste mal muss er stehen bleiben, und ich fahr auf! 

Der halbe Thread besteht ja aus Tipps, wie man mit Fußgängern richtig umgeht, daher auch einer von mir!
Der panische Aufschrei "Keine Bremsen!!!! Keine Bremsen!!!", hat bei mir altem "Hungerhaken", vor allem bei Abfahrten, bisher noch immer funktioniert!


----------



## Schildbürger (15. Dezember 2015)

So sind Kinder nun mal...




ROFL


----------



## Demolition-Man (15. Dezember 2015)

Hehe, ja das Video trifft diese neumodischen Erziehungsmethoden ziemlich genau!

Zur Verteidigung der Mutter muss ich allerdings noch sagen, dass sie sich, nachdem der Pampers-Piranha von mir abgelassen hatte, noch entschuldigt hat: Ein peinliches, minus 5 dB lautes "Tschuldigung" war am Ende doch noch drin.

Zum Glück wurde ich nicht dauerhaft traumatisiert, dass ich beim Anblick von Kinderwagen, und mobilen Kleinkindern schreiend in die andere Richtung flüchte, kann auch andere Gründe haben!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Dezember 2015)

Sei froh, dass sie nicht: "Lass Papa in Ruhe, Justin!" gesagt hat. DAS wäre ein Grund zur Panik vor Kinderwagen.


----------



## Demolition-Man (17. Dezember 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass sie nicht: "Lass Papa in Ruhe, Justin!" gesagt hat. DAS wäre ein Grund zur Panik vor Kinderwagen.


Ich bin schon froh das sie nicht auf mich gezeigt und gesagt hat: "Kuck mal Justin, dass ist der Merkur, der Planet dem die Sonne am nächsten ist..."


----------



## breznsoizer (17. Dezember 2015)

auf dem Weg in die Arbeit:
ein Transporterfahrer steigt ohne "Schulterblick" auf der Beifahrerseite zum Radweg hin aus - ich kann knapp ausweichen:
Er erschrickt und ruft folgendes (man beachte die Steigerung
"Du Komiker" - kurze Pause
"Du Clown" - kurze Pause
"Du Arschloch"
Da war ich schon weg...


----------



## JokerT (17. Dezember 2015)

Da wäre ein theatralisch vorgetäuschter Sturz angebracht gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (17. Dezember 2015)

JokerT schrieb:


> Da wäre ein theatralisch vorgetäuschter Sturz angebracht gewesen.



Das wäre dann eine sogenannte "Bordsteinschwalbe" gewesen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (17. Dezember 2015)

nana, wir sind hier nich beim fussball, biken ist ECHTER sport.


----------



## breznsoizer (18. Dezember 2015)

JokerT schrieb:


> Da wäre ein theatralisch vorgetäuschter Sturz angebracht gewesen.



ich schätz, das tut auch weh - ich bin 3 Jahre lang 20km quer durch München in die Arbeit gefahren - ich habe irgendwann aufgehört, die vermiedenen Unfälle mit "wahrnehmungsbefreiten" Verkehrsteilnehmern (am schlimmsten sind die radwegquerenden Kopfhörerträger) zu zählen.


----------



## bikefun2009 (23. Dezember 2015)

Ein han ik ooch noch  
Die Tage fuhr ich am späten Nachmittag an einer Familie mit Hund vorbei. Schön langsam weil dort mehre Hunde spielten. Da ich im " Wintermodus " unterwegs war, ergo Beleuchtung aufn Helm ( Typ Mj 880)die aus war, kam die Frage  vom Mann: "Bin Ich jetzt gefilmt worden?!" Worauf ich lächelnd konterte :" Nein gefilmt nicht, höchstens erleuchtet  " Der Mann grinste zurück und Ich fuhr weiter meiner Wege.


----------



## Perlenkette (11. August 2016)

Irgendwo in den Bergen; Bayern. Der Weg wird "ungemütlich" und ich überlasse dem Sohn meinen Protektoren-Rucksack. Darauf die Wanderer: Ja mei, jetz muss der Bua au noch des Packerl tag´n!!!

("auch noch" interpretiere ich: Wo der arme doch schon radfahren muß)


----------



## Voltage_FR (11. August 2016)

Kürzlich am kleinen Arber, zorniger Weg nach oben, zu Fuss schon kein Spaß aber für die geile Abfahrt danach macht man alles.
Wanderer zu mir: Du mogst de scho plagen, oder? Mir glangt ja mei Rucksack scho.


----------



## Flanger (11. August 2016)

Tiroler Hochgebirge:

Als ich von oben kommend zwei Wanderer erspähte,

natürlich wie es sich für Biker gehört bleib ich stehen und warte auf die Wanderer damit sie gefahrlos an mir vorbei kommen!

Auf selber Höhe höre ich plötzlich ein Freundliches, " A bissl weniger Wahnsinn würd dir nicht schaden, was?!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (11. August 2016)

Antwort: "A bisserl mehr Toleranz würd uib o it schaden!"


----------



## Klatta (1. November 2016)

Heute in der Pfalz unterwegs und kommen bei der Abfahrt an einer Familie vorbei. Fahren wie immer langsam und bedanken uns das sie platz machen.
Daraufhin der Vater: ihr sollt ja Spass haben und gebt mal Gas. Ist nen bischen langsam.


----------



## hulster (2. November 2016)

Klatta schrieb:


> Heute in der Pfalz unterwegs und kommen bei der Abfahrt an einer Familie vorbei. Fahren wie immer langsam und bedanken uns das sie platz machen.
> Daraufhin der Vater: ihr sollt ja Spass haben und gebt mal Gas. Ist nen bischen langsam.



So solls sein.

Gestern am Glüder trotz regen "Letzter Sommertag Ever" - Wanderer-Verkehrs kein böses Wort, inkl. Hundebesitzer und Reiter


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. November 2016)

Klatta schrieb:


> Daraufhin der Vater: ihr sollt ja Spass haben und gebt mal Gas. Ist nen bischen langsam.



So ähnlich gings uns am Montag am Arber auch.

Wanderer: "So jetzt runter geht der Spaß an."


----------



## Perlenkette (29. November 2016)

Spätherbst 2015.
SchwieMu fragt: Kind, was wünschst Du Dir zu Weihnachten? Ich: Ein Fahrrad.
Na gut, im Ernst: Werkzeug (mit Benennung) oder einen Montageständer.
Sie: Muß es SOWAS sein? Das ist nicht das Richtige für Weihnachten.


Spätherbst 2016.
SchwieMu fragt: Kind, was wünschst Du Dir zu Weihnachten? Ich: Ein Fahrrad.
Sie diesmal gewappnet: BUDGET IST 30€. Na gut, ich schenke Dir die Pedalen und für den Rest kannst Du Dir ja noch was aussuchen.


----------



## hitspo (29. November 2016)

Na dann kannst dir ja immerhin schonmal die Pins kaufen


----------



## gomorra (13. Dezember 2016)

Aaahh, ganz schlechter Zeitpunkt vom Kollegen, getroffen von der Haltestelle zur Firma: "Heute gar nicht mit'm Rad?" 
Die Geschichte immer wieder erzählen zu müssen, macht den Verlust nicht leichter.


----------



## Frodijak (13. Dezember 2016)

…


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. März 2017)

Gestern auf meiner Runde  ,ein kleiner Anstieg von ca 17 % Steigung . Ein älterer Herr, ca 60 Jahre alt, lief mit seinem Hund diesen Anstieg hinauf .Ich folgte ihm auf meinen Bike .Als er oben war sah er mich ankommen und war am staunen und rief mir zu :,, Ich komme kaum zu Fuß hier hoch und Sie fahren das mit dem Fahrrad !?!" Ich entgegnete Ihm freundlich :,,Ja ! Dafür sind schließlich diese Bikes gebaut worden !!" Er lachte darauf laut (und dreckig ) ,weil er es kaum glauben konnte . Ich grinste mit und fuhr weiter .


----------



## tane (26. März 2017)

"... Ein *älterer* Herr, ca *60* Jahre alt..."
OBACHT junge! OBACHT!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (26. März 2017)

Ähnliches wie @bikefun2009 haben wir gestern auch erlebt. Ne etwas steilere Rampe hoch gekurbelt, oben stand ein Ehepaar. Die Frau meinte im Vorbeifahren zu uns: "Ihr ja seid ja bescheuert hier mit den Rädern hochzufahren".


----------



## bikefun2009 (26. März 2017)

@tane Leider wolltest du es nich anders ......DER ALTE SACK


----------



## demlak (26. März 2017)

dann bist du das kleine arschloch? =)


----------



## peter.frisia (28. März 2017)

Einen ähnlichen Dialog hatte ich letzten Samstag.
Ich bin mit dem MTB einen ziemlich steilen Weg den Schauinsland hoch, und überholte dabei einen älteren Wanderer. 
Er zu mir: "Ziemlich schnell, da kann ich zu Fuß wohl nicht mithalten." 
Ich: "Bestimmt nicht... Oder vielleicht doch?" 
Darauf fing er an, schneller hochzulaufen. Um nicht von einem Fußgänger überholt zu werden, steigerte ich auch mein Tempo, er legte dann noch mehr zu, rannte fast. Ich legte dann auch noch einen drauf, fast Bergsprint-Tempo, es wurde ein kleines Wettrennen. 
Schließlich meinte er: "Das halte ich nicht lange durch." Ich meinte noch: "Bis zum Schauinsland-Gipfel schaffe ich das Tempo auch nicht.". 
Darauf verfiel jeder von uns wieder in sein normales Tempo, wir wünschten uns noch viel Spaß, und ich zog davon.


----------



## Zask06 (29. März 2017)

Letztens beim "Lines wieder freilegen" - man könnte es auch Laubfegen im Wald nennen - stand ein Paar und hat uns dabei aus einigem Abstand zugeschaut. Nach ca. 10 Minuten konnte man richtig sehen, wie es die Frau gepackt hat. Sie kam zu uns und meinte: "Entschuldigung, aber was sucht Ihr denn da?" Wie etwas verdutzt: "Naja, wir suchen unsere Strecken, "lachten". " Sie fingen beide herzhaft an zu lachen und sagten noch "Achsooo, wir dachten Ihr sucht hier bestimmte Pflanzen oder kleine Tiere. Aber eine tolle Sache. Viel Spaß noch. Schönen Sonntag." Wir: "Vielen Dank, ebenso".


----------



## mäxx__ (30. März 2017)

Mein Jungs (12+16J.) basteln auch gerade wieder mit Freunden an "ihrer Hausstrecke"; kam letztens ein Rentner (O-Ton Jungs) vorbei und erkundigte sich, was sie da machen.
Anscheinend waren die Buben alle so begeisternd, dass der "Rentner" ihnen anbot, "richtige" Schaufeln und einen Schubkarren zu bringen.
Der kam dann tatsächlich und es stellte sich dann im Gespräch heraus, dass es der Bauer ist, dem dieses Waldstück gehört.


----------



## Osama (31. März 2017)

Da haben deine Buben wohl erstklassige Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet..


----------



## mäxx__ (31. März 2017)

Mei, die Strecken und Linien bestehen seit langen Jahren, aber erst seit ca. 5 Jahren kümmern sich immer wieder mal ein paar Jungs um die Erhaltung.
Hauptsächlich werden Äste weggeräumt und der ein oder andere Sprung eingebaut, aber eben nix gehämmert oder gar Bäume beschädigt!!

Sie haben dem Bauern dann auch einen selbstgerehten Film aufm Handy gezeigt; das hat ihm wohl gefallen.


----------



## freigeist (1. April 2017)

mäxx__ schrieb:


> Sie haben dem Bauern dann auch einen selbstgerehten Film aufm Handye zeigt; das hat ihm wohl gefallen.



Tja, das ist dann wohl das berühmte ,,Wie es in den Wald hineinschreit..." perfekt umgesetz worden  

Hoftl. haben deine Jungs und der Bauer noch lange Spass an dem ganzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinylator (8. April 2017)

Das mal andersrum: Ich war gestern abend mit dem Hund spazieren, also als Fussgänger unterwegs. Meine Gassirunde führt durch Wachholderheide, wie sie so typisch für die Ostalb ist. Am Waldrand, zu meiner Rechten, etwa 50 m bergan, stehen vier Jungs um zwei Autos rum, die sind da auf einem nicht gesperrten Behelfsschotterweg, der wohl für den Wanderschäfer angelegt wurde, hingekommen. Zu meiner Linken, etwa 250 m entfernt, turnt einer mit der 125er Enduro in der Heide rum, recht langsam und ungeschickt. Hab ich ja dort früher auch gerne gemacht und musste mehr als einmal richtig Fersengeld geben. Bin dann zu den Jungs mit den Autos hoch, wissend, dass der Moppedfahrer zu ihnen gehört, hab sie ja ein paar Tage vorher dort schon einmal gesehen. Laufe direkt auf sie zu. In den Gesichtern beginnt Angstschweiss auf die picklige Stirn zu quellen, sie können ja gar nicht ahnen, dass hinter dem Ü40-Gesicht, dessen restlicher Körper in einem olivgrünen Anorak steckt, ein lediglich volljähriges, aber mitnichten erwachsenes Exemplar der Gattung Mensch steckt. Die haben mich vermutlich für den leibhaftigen Reichsjägermeister gehalten, mein nicht gerade kleiner Hund (eine ganz liebe einjährige Hundedame) hat sicher sein Übriges zu diesem Eindruck beigetragen. Ich komme näher, erste Nervositätszigaretten finden ihren Weg in  zuckende Mundwinkel. Grüsse freundlich, wird schüchtern erwidert. "Sagt mal, gehört der Kollege mit dem Mopped da drüben zu Euch?" Wie aus der Pistole geschossen kommt zurück "Neinnein, den kennen wir nicht mal!". "Na, ich weiss, der gehört zu Euch, hab Euch ja vorgestern erst hier beobachtet". Adamsäpfel fangen nervös an auf- und abzutanzen. "Sagt ihm, wenn er bei Euch ist, er soll sich wenigstens eine Ladung Matsch aufs Nummernschild schmieren, Jäger sind nämlich meistens dreckige A....löcher!". Unbezahlbare Gesichtsausdrücke


----------



## Permafrost (8. April 2017)

Hätt ich zu gerne gesehen


----------



## Bocacanosa (23. April 2021)

Dann kram ich den alten Thread mal wieder aus.

Ich höre mittlerweile sinngemäß immer öfter:

"So nen Berg ohne Motor hoch? Respekt!"


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. April 2021)

Solche Sprüche hör ich inzwischen auch regelmäßig  
Besser sind aber die Gesichter der Fahrer mit Motor, wenn man nett grüßt und vorbeifährt


----------



## ghostmuc (23. April 2021)

Ja, hört man die letzten Jahre immer öfters.


----------



## Bocacanosa (23. April 2021)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Solche Sprüche hör ich inzwischen auch regelmäßig
> Besser sind aber die Gesichter der Fahrer mit Motor, wenn man nett grüßt und vorbeifährt



Das kann mir nicht passieren.

Meine Mitfahrer sind immer beeindruckt, wie langsam ich nen Berg hoch fahren kann ohne umzukippen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mpoint (23. April 2021)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Solche Sprüche hör ich inzwischen auch regelmäßig
> Besser sind aber die Gesichter der Fahrer mit Motor, wenn man nett grüßt und vorbeifährt


Vorletzte Woche beim Händler meines Vertrauens, endlich Nachrüst-Teile für das Bike meiner Tochter abgeholt - ENDLICH!

Werd' ich draußen gefragt: "Fahr'n Sie auch so'n 'Schummel-Rad' mit Elektrisch? 'Ich: nein, reiner Aluminium-Rahmen, der muss diese Dimensionen haben und ich trete selber". Aha, dann sind sie wohl miteinander verkabelt . . .


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. April 2021)

Wenn n E Biker vorbei fährt..
Nur kurz sagen:Er soll mal langsam machen hinten blinkt es so rot...🤭


----------



## Enginejunk (24. April 2021)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Das kann mir nicht passieren.
> 
> Meine Mitfahrer sind immer beeindruckt, wie langsam ich nen Berg hoch fahren kann ohne umzukippen...


Sag einfach: ich trainiere mein Gleichgewicht.


----------



## tane (24. April 2021)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Das kann mir nicht passieren.
> 
> Meine Mitfahrer sind immer beeindruckt, wie langsam ich nen Berg hoch fahren kann ohne umzukippen...


meine auch! Wenn ich meinen "Crawler-gear erwähne (20/42)gibts ungläubige Gesichter...


----------



## kordesh (30. Mai 2021)

Oben mit dem SSP MTB mit nem Puls bis zum Mond angekommen, ein Wanderer zu mir: 

„Ich sehe hier nur noch einen Motor nach dem anderen und du hast nichtmal ne Gangschaltung. So schnaufst du aber auch“


----------

